# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Ibis Mojo / Mojo SL

## Leku

Se on nyt sitten kai kohta tilattava semmoinen Ibis Mojo, kun kerran sellaista kovasti tyrkytetään alle. 

Jollain palstan juipilla sellainen taisi jo ollakin, kuvaa nyt äkkiä siitä löytänyt, mutta se taisi olla tämä ei-SL -versio. No, onko se mistään kotoisin ja kuinka paljon parempi se DW-linkku on verrattuna VPP -surkimuksiin?

Nythän on tuota valinnanvaraa siis tullut jo Normaalin Mojon ja SL:n muodossa. SL:ssä on kai suurin keventäjä se DT:n iskari, titaanipultit linkuissa ja satulaclamppi ei-pikalukollinen, onko jotain muuta huomionarvoista? En välttämättä jaksa(isi) kauheasti kuumotella minkään parin sadan gramman vuoksi, mutta entäs jos ainoastaan SL:ään saa tommosta maalia: http://www.paxcon.com/tv_news.shtml  :Cool: 

Alustavasti mielessä voisi pyöriä kirkas runko, tai siis maalaamaton SL punaisilla linkuilla, semmoisia kai saa. Tai sinisiä linkkuja nyt saa ainakin, muista linkkujen väreistä en tiedä. 

Samalla pitää arvuutella joku uusi keula, olkoon vaikka sitten joku 140mm foksi (vai mitä ne joustelee tänä vuonna), samoin jarrut voinee jo päivittää myös. Jos laittaisi jarruiksi tommoset kuvien juissit, niin siinä sitä olisi jo väriä taas kerrakseen? 

Jotain allaolevien kuvatuksien tapaista sitä pitäisi kai keksiä:

----------


## mtok77

Minulla on helmikuusta asti ollut Mojo ajossa ja olen erittäin tyytyväinen! Tilauksessa on siihen siniset linkut ja titaanipultit. Pientä tuunausta..

VPP-pyöristä itselläni ei ole mitään kokemusta joten en voi verrata, mutta DW-Link on mielestäni kaikin puolin aivan loistava alusta. 

Myös itse rungosta on otettu grammoja pois erilaisella kuitumateriialilla mainitsemiesi kohtien lisäksi. Ja tosiaan SL on pinnoitettu erikoisella kumimaisella? maaliseoksella joka kestää iskuja ja hankausta erittäin hyvin. Ja DT:n iskari toimii kuulemma Mojossa erittäin hyvin. Missä sen saa Suomessa huollatettua onkin toinen juttu.. 

Keulana itselläni on Float RLC 140mm joustolla. Se on ollut ihan ok keula. Uskoisin että hinta/laatusuhteeltaan paras keula voisi olla Revelation.

Ja Ibiksellähän on kohta Suomessakin maahantuoja Turun suunnalla niin kohta niitä saa hankittua kotimaastakin. Oma pyöräni tuli Ranskasta.

----------


## kauris

Muistaakseni se oli tuolla pyöräsi kuvassa se Ibis. Mutta onhan siitä jo aikaa. Saat selailla tovin sivuja taaksepäin. 

Joku reilu kuukausi takaperin näin tuollaisen hiilariunelma Ibiksen livenä porukkalenkillä. Olihan se hieno juu. Kulki jonossa polkua pitkin siinä missä muiden 1/5 hintaisetkin pyörät  :Hymy: 

nim. kateellinen  :Vink:

----------


## mtok77

> Muistaakseni se oli tuolla pyöräsi kuvassa se Ibis. Mutta onhan siitä jo aikaa. Saat selailla tovin sivuja taaksepäin. 
> 
> Joku reilu kuukausi takaperin näin tuollaisen hiilariunelma Ibiksen livenä porukkalenkillä. Olihan se hieno juu. Kulki jonossa polkua pitkin siinä missä muiden 1/5 hintaisetkin pyörät 
> 
> nim. kateellinen



Joo. Sieltä se kuva Pyöräsi kuva-ketjusta löytyy. Itse en ollut kyseisellä porukkalenkillä mukana vaan se on varmaan ollut MPI. Tiettävästi Suomessa on kaksi Mojoa.

----------


## Leku

Kukas noita Turkuun alkaa rahtaamaan?

----------


## Marsusram

Ruotsalaisella Cyclecomponentsilla tuntuu jääneen myymättä muutama -07 perus Mojo esittelyfillari joitten saatavuus ainakin voisi olla nopea jos koot, värit ja palikat sopivat.

----------


## Leku

Kirkuen ostamaan, Forex kääntää 27 000 SEK:iä 2916 Euroksi.  :Hymy: 

Osat ei listassa ole sitten ihan samat kuin kuvassa.

----------


## kauris

> Joo. Sieltä se kuva Pyöräsi kuva-ketjusta löytyy. Itse en ollut kyseisellä porukkalenkillä mukana vaan se on varmaan ollut MPI. Tiettävästi Suomessa on kaksi Mojoa.



Joo hän se oli.

----------


## Leku

> Joo. Sieltä se kuva Pyöräsi kuva-ketjusta löytyy.



Joutessani kaivelin.




Imun laatima satula, ainakin näyttää joltain alkupään malleilta? Ittekin voisin tilailla siltä semmoisen hyperkepeän tolppa/satula -kombinaation, mutta taitaa toimitusajat olla jo jotain -08 syksyä...  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Leku

Tiiä nyt sitten onko toi Lefty mistään kotoisin, mutta on toi nyt ainakin erilainen.

----------


## Leku

Voi nääs, onko pyörä löysäperäinen: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=350657  :Leveä hymy: 

Ja sittenhän se jo hajoaakin:


No tähän perän ratkeamiseen on jo reagoitu ajat sitten:

"_We had good performance out of the early production parts, then our test riders broke a couple of the upright tubes jumping and we started working on improving the strength. This was maybe 9 - 10 months ago. We figured out that the bladder used was too large and had excessive folding in it to get through that tube.

So, having learned that, we got a smaller bladder in use and also doubled the wall there (added a few grams) just to be sure as we figured that would balance out with the strength of the rest of the rear triangle more evenly. We made prototypes within days and had our test riders try to break them (shuttle runs and big air) Also put those changes into production at that time.
The test riders can't break the current production swingarm uprights with DH racing and jumping style riding. That's what we've been shipping since probably March or April. 

In case anyone has a problem with a swingarm or front triangle we keep a stock of spare parts and replace them at no charge if something does comes up. It's not very common considering the number of frames in use._"

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Tail wipestä puhuttiin monilla mtbr:n voorumeilla jo aikoja, paitti tietenkin Ibiksen missä kaikki oli vaan JEEES ja OK. Mtbr:ssä kannattaa muutenkin lukea vain "kilpailevien" mallien viestiketjuja, siellä on on totuus tai ainakin parhaimmat juorut.

Osta sääki Liteville ja laitetaan Samu keksimään meille hiilari eturunko siihen. Toimitaan stunt-ajajina ja liimaajina.

----------


## Leku

Ville liiskaa perskarvat linkun ja rungon väliin? Ei pysty. SL tulee punaisilla linkuilla gummimaisella clearcoutilla. 

Ei se nyt ainakaan nykyistä Traceria letkumpi voi olla, joten pystyn elämään sen kanssa kyllä. Kulkeepahan kivikossa sitten hyvin eli käärmeen lailla silläviisiin sujuvasti.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Eiku ostat oikeen kokosen rungon ei semmosta mitä guru suosittelee. Sillo ei jää pallot väliin. Ja voin sanoa, että villen tuunattu jousitus oikeesti toimii.

Eli osta multa ville marsun keulalla niin voin ite ostaa ton Mojo SL:n  :Vink: 

muokkaa:

Niin, villeenhän saa sen kitinäleekeri-resing-kitin, kun sää kuitenkin haluat jostakin valittaa! Ota se siihen toimivan vakioleekeröinnin tilalle, sit se on "suut juu söör"

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Mun lemppari rokkari Mike Patton on tehnyt tosta filosta piisinkin. "Got to get my Mojo running...engine humming...fix it up again...roll it up...bottoms up...cant believe that i did it again".

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Mulla voisi olla konttuurilla tollanen  Mojo SL. Täytyisi vaan varmistaa asia.

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Joudutko sää Samu alkaa korjaileen tän muijan suunnittelman fillarin hajonneita yksilöitä? Lespaako niissä perä niin paljon, että ne rakoilee?

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Ei ihan nuin. Mut mullahan on aina jotain uutta kamaa myynnissä, enemmän tai vähemmän tahattomasti. Jos sattusi olemana joku prototyypitys yksilö siellä...

----------


## Leku

Mulla on jo lasikuituteippiä iso rulla, joten perää voi virittää jäykemmäksi vaikka kesken työmatkan. Maastossahan miä en tolla tietenkään ajelis, koska kukaan ei olisi näkemässä.

----------


## Leku

Pitää käydä, jos ei muuta, niin huvituksen vuoksi kaappaamassa matkaan uusin mikäsenyton sakemannien BIKE, mistä the Star-gåte esittikin jo mtbr:n Ibis -foorumilla koosteen. 

Siinähän (testissä) Ibis esitti muistaakseni penkissä väännettäessä heikoimmat lukemat koko sakista. 
Jostain syystä en _vieläkään_ tuon usko olevan oikea ongelma, koska mulla ei ole pienintäkään ongelmaa esim -03 giantin hiilikuitumaantiefillarin kanssa, vaikka ilmeisesti palstalta löytyy väkeä, ketkä eivät moisella edes uskaltaisi ajaa kun "se oli niin löysä biken penkissä".  :Sarkastinen: 

Enemmän mua nyt kuitenkin kiinnostaa se, miltä runko näyttää [  :No huh!:  ]. Vieläkin tulossa, vaikkei viä tilattu, nude carbon SL. Jos on liian löysä, niin Imu palkataan lataamaan lisää kuitua runkoon, joten SL:n 130g kevyempi runko on nyt paikallaan. 100g lisää kompostia tekee jo ihmeitä oikein sijoiteltuna? 

Itte voin tehdä tuohon tukevammat linkut, jotta vekkula jämeröityy ihan eri kummasti.

 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Kaikki kunnon pyöräkuumeen merkit ilmassa... Mikään ei haittaa, kun tahtoo!  :Vink: 

Yksi valmis vehe vois olla Aningon Markun kauppaama Sparkki tuolta torilta. Hinta on halpa, ei taida olla edes puolta rakentamiseen palaneesta?

----------


## wanderer

> Yksi valmis vehe vois olla Aningon Markun kauppaama Sparkki tuolta torilta.



Siinä on kyllä aivan uskomattoman hieno pyörä!
Jokainen sen ostamiseen käytetty euro on hyvin käytetty.. :Cool:

----------


## Hammer

Mitä projektiaihioita se leku täällä haeskelee  :Leveä hymy: 

Ei vaan maar on se sairaan nätti kapistus, ja keveäksi haukuttu. Selkeesti keveempi kun mun vpp häkkyrä ...

Laitetaan sitten testiraati pystyyn niin saadaan toi peräpään toiminta erot selville. Eli makuasioista voi riidellä toisin kuin sananlasku sanoo  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Yllätys yllätys kun minäkin olen tuommoista tutkaillut... 

Missäs olikaan tarkempi lista Mojon ja Mojo SL:n eroista? 
Jossain luin niistä SL:n virityksistä ja joku yksittäinen detalji vaikutti semmoiselta että melko varmasti minulla kääntäisi valinnan normimalliin. Minähän en tosin tunne kuituja enkä kuidunhaistelijoita (se tanko oli 42cm c-c prkl  :Vink: ).

----------


## Leku

"_Joo ei se kännissä oo, sillä on vaan Mojo alla...siksi kiemurtelu_"
-ikiwanha kymiläinen sananparsi poliisille esitettäväksi

----------


## Leku

Laitoin RSP:en kyselyä niiden webbisivulla olevasta normi Mojosta. Kattoo nyt sitten, onko hyllyssä yhtään mitään vai mainostavatko vain lämpimikseen.

Sivuilla on kuiteskin normi-mojo @ 1935 eur Foxin iskarilla ja SL:ää mainostetaan 2700 euroon w. DT:n iskari.

Tuolla hinnalla voisi olla normiversio ihan varteenotettava vaihtoehto, mutta luulen, että jos jotain hyllystä löytyy, on kyseessä joku pygmi-koko XXS tms.

Aini, puhuin niille englantia, jota tuskin suostuvat ymmärtämään?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Leku

Hmm. Tietty jos hommaisi tuon ruotsalaisen puljun paketin, misson:

Bakväxel:SRAM, X.9 long cage
Broms:Hayes, HFX-9
Bromsreglage:Hayes, HFX-9
Däck:Kenda, Nevegal DTC 26 x 2.1''
Dämpare:Fox, RP23 (7.875x2'')
Framgaffel:Fox, Talas -07 140 RLC (100/120/140 mm)
Framväxel:Shimano, XT FD-M761, 34.9 mm
Färg:Carbon, nuclear pesto, vicious blue, guiness foam
Handtag:Ritchey
Hjul:Mavic, Crossride
Kassett:SRAM, PG-970 (11-34T)
Kedja:Shimano, CN-HG93
Modell:Trail/All mountain
Pedaler:- (medföljer ej)
Ram:Ibis, Mojo Carbon (140 mm slaglängd)
Sadel:fi'zi:k, Aliante Gamma m/titanium räls 
Sadelstolpe:Ibis, 3D Forged 7075 31.6x350 mm
Sadelstolpsklamma:Ibis
Storlekar:15.5'', 17'', 19''
Styre:Ibis, 7075-T6 DB 660 mm, 42 mm rise
Styrlager:Cane Creek, IS 1 1/8''
Styrstam:Ibis
Vevarmslängd:175
Vevlager:Shimano, XT
Vevparti:Shimano, XT FC-M760 44/32/24T 
Vikt:-kg (enligt Ibis)
Växelreglage:SRAM, X.9 Trigger

Pitäisi suunnilleen noi veheriäiset osat, heivaisi susille tai myisi muut. Tilalle tulis kai omat XTR -kammet + keskiö, omat kiekot setä-kingin navoilla, Imu tehtailisi tolppa/satula -paketin jne. No, pitääpä tänään ehkä hitusen päissään tuumata asiaa.

Tiiäs nyt vaan nooista Ääs-rammeista onko ne yhtään mistään kotoisin ja vaivaakin osien hukkaamisista tulisi...

Imu! > K tänään?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Scottman

Marraskuun MBAssakin oli Ibis testissä, ja on se kyllä aika herkun näkönen.. Se oli viel se vaaleenvihree... :Leveä hymy:  Muistaakseni sai ihan hyvät kehutkin, en nyt ihan tarkkaan muista, kun niitä kuvia niin kattelin... :Leveä hymy:  :Vink:

----------


## kauris

> Ruotsalaisella Cyclecomponentsilla tuntuu jääneen myymättä muutama -07 perus Mojo esittelyfillari joitten saatavuus ainakin voisi olla nopea jos koot, värit ja palikat sopivat.



No men nej, bara 17" storlek med carbon-färg. Jag tycker att jag behöver 19" (vicious blue, pärkkele).

----------


## mtok77

Itselle heräsi hillitön kuume Mojo Sl:ään!

Jos vain joku ostaisi tuon minun M-kokoisen normi Mojon rungon pois kulkemasta..

----------


## marco1

> Hmm. Tietty jos hommaisi tuon ruotsalaisen puljun paketin, misson:



Aika halapa kuitenkin jos väri sopii. Tuossa paketista kasaa tunnissa (sis. kaffitauon) ajokuntoisen kun vaihtaa nuo yllä mainitut. Tylsää sinänsä.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Yllätys yllätys kun minäkin olen tuommoista tutkaillut... 
> 
> Missäs olikaan tarkempi lista Mojon ja Mojo SL:n eroista?



Mää hypistelin Eurobikessä 08' xtr-kalikoitua SL-rysää jossa oli uusi prässättävä keskiöleekeri. Ja runkoa jossa oli ko. leekerille sopiva pelkkä hiilikuituputkila keskiön paikalla.  

Ainoo vaan ettei ole silmiin sattunut hirviästi uuden kierteettömän XTR-keskiön toimituspäiviä tai sen käyttämää ns. "standardia"....

----------


## mtok77

> Mää hypistelin Eurobikessä 08' xtr-kalikoitua SL-rysää jossa oli uusi prässättävä keskiöleekeri. Ja runkoa jossa oli ko. leekerille sopiva pelkkä hiilikuituputkila keskiön paikalla.  
> 
> Ainoo vaan ettei ole silmiin sattunut hirviästi uuden kierteettömän XTR-keskiön toimituspäiviä tai sen käyttämää ns. "standardia"....



Prototyypeissä oli prässättävät laakerit. Tuotantopeleissä ihan normaalit kierrettävät.

----------


## Leku

Koska ollaan jo toisella sivulla eikä ole viä kuvia esitetty, pelastan tilanteen. Lisäksi tuossa on muutenkin esillä noi mun himoitsemat punertavat osat.

----------


## kauris

Missä ???  ___

----------


## Leku

Saattaa kuulostaa omituiselta, mutta "ai niinku hä".  :Sekaisin:

----------


## kauris

Voi olla, että olen pitkän pyöräilyn jälkeen väsynyt. MUTTA, mun koneella ei näy mitään kuvaa vaikka kuinka ollaan toisella sivulla ja sitä lupailtiin. Sitä siis ihmettelin.

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

pitäs olla kirjautuneena mtbr:n sivuille, että kuvat näkyy. ei jaksa itekään kirjautua. hyviä kuvia varmaan, mutta käy noi raksikki.

----------


## Leku

>nauris 
Jaa, kyä mulla näkyy. Saattaa sitten olla niinkin, että sulta uupuu kokojoukko edellisellä sivulla olevia kuvia. Voe taivas, tarkemmin kun ajatteloo, mitä kaikkea hienoa oletkaan tässä kuukausien mittaan jäänyt näkemättä huonon koneesi vuoksi.  :No huh!: 

Editti: siinähän se syykin tuli.

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Pitää käydä noita kuvia kattoon oikeen paikan päällä enne ku alkaa näkyyn. Onx nyt taas joku kaheksankytluku, kun tommonen pinkki on muotia? Mulla on muuten pinkit vaihdevaijeritkin sulle, jos haluat ostaa kovaan hintaan.

----------


## Leku

Joskus kun jollain sivustolta on estetty kuvien linkittely, niin firefoksissa voi auttaa tuommoinen "hämäys":

- kirjoita osoiteriville about**:config ja paina enter
- etsi kohta Network.http.sendRefererHeader
- anna arvoksi 0 (nolla siis)
- sulje ja käynnistä uudelleen selain

Voi aiheuttaa joskus jotain muita ongelmia?   :Hymy:

----------


## Leku

Ja sit palas taas kuolauksen pariin.

Jos sitä laittaisi jarruiksi noi avidit, niin saisi taas lisää 80-lukua. Kohta sitä vuosikymmentä on kai jo niin paljon, että pyörä suorittaa spontaanin itsekompostoitumisen.

----------


## kauris

Flegu: 
Edellisen sivun kuvat näkyi kyllä. Ja tää sun viimeisin kuva 80-luvulta  :Vink: 

-nauris

edit:
Muita ongelmia en kaipaa. Jätän configuroinnit siis tekemättä.

----------


## Portti

> Pitää käydä, jos ei muuta, niin huvituksen vuoksi kaappaamassa matkaan uusin mikäsenyton sakemannien BIKE, mistä the Star-gåte esittikin jo mtbr:n Ibis -foorumilla koosteen.



Jep jep! Tuossa ihan suora linkkikin siihen ketjuun:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=365446





> Siinähän (testissä) Ibis esitti muistaakseni penkissä väännettäessä heikoimmat lukemat koko sakista.



Tuo on kyllä ihan jännää, että sivuttaisjäykkyyden mittauslukemat oli Mojolla noin huonot, mutta käyttäjäkokemukset eivät oikein tue tuota näkemystä. Mistähän johtunee?

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Jäykkyys, vaihdoin omaan fillariin 9 mm akselin eteen. Huomasin selvän eron jäykkyydessä verrattuna xt:n akseliin, ohjaus "paljon" tarkempi. Ero kuitenkin niin pieni, että ei sitä huomaisi, jos akselin yhteydessä vaihtuisi keula, fillari... Erot on niin pieniä, että ei niillä varmaan ole paljon käytännössä merkitystä? Joku haamuvaihto tolla Ibiksellä jossain kovassa väännössä?

----------


## Portti

Lekuraattori:

Mikähän tuon Ranskan maahantuojan tilanne on kun maahantuoja on Ibiksen sivujen mukaan tällä hetkellä eri kuin aiemmin.

Uuden maahantuojan sivut:

http://www.raceco-mtb.com/produits.p...ef=IBCAMOSLBRO

Tuolla SL-rungon hinta 2.499 eur.

Se on kyllä kumma, että Saksassa SL-rungon hinta 2.748 eur. 

Ruotsissakin on selvästi halvempaa kun rungon hinta on n. 2.450 eur. Oletko muuten Leku huomannut, että Cyclecomponentsin toimitusehdoissa sanotaan, että eivät lähettele valmiita pyöriä Ruotsin ulkopuolelle vaan pitää itse tulla hakemaan.

Ameriikan pojat tuntuvat suurin piirtein kusevan hunajaa Mojon edessä kun seuraa mtbr:n keskusteluita ja arvosteluita eikä siellä tunnu sivuttaisjäykkyys huolestuttavan juuri ketään. 

marco1: 

Tuossa ketjussa keskustellaan normi- ja SL-Mojon eroista:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=341025

----------


## Leku

Kiitoksia maahantuojapäivityksestä. Taitaa sitten jäädä vastaus tulematta tuolta ranskanpuljusta... ruotsin pallelle enkä varsinkaan hasselle jaksa rahoja lykätä myöskään.

Tuon SL:n kera on nyt sitten se robleemi, että kun siinä on toi DT:n takaiskari.  Onhan joku derby-setä arvostellut sen(kin) hyväksi, mutta silti ei. 
Normi foksi mulle eteen/taakse, hoituu huollotkin ja muut thööningit tuossa lähellä. Nääs.

Se on kait laitettava oitis postia tuonne ja kyseltävä, että onnistuuko iskarin vaihto tuolla ja vastaava hintakompensaatio, vai möisivätkö SL:n vallan kokonaan ilman iskaria.

Tai sitten: RaCo:lla on normiversio: *Prix pubic conseillé                                   :*                                                    à partir de 1999,00 €
Mitähän ihmeellistä toi "prixpubicconseille" mahtaa meinata?  :No huh!:

----------


## Leku

> Ameriikan pojat tuntuvat suurin piirtein kusevan hunajaa Mojon edessä kun seuraa mtbr:n keskusteluita ja arvosteluita eikä siellä tunnu sivuttaisjäykkyys huolestuttavan juuri ketään.



Mojon kohdalla perä ei _luemma_ ole ongelma, mutta kattokaapas vertailuksi Intensen puolelta 6.6 -ketjuja...  :No huh!: 

Eli eiköhän se perä varsin notkea ole. Voimaahan se ei varasta, ehkä sillä ladullakin pysyy eikä kestävyydenkään kanssa ole ongelmia ollut. Tahtoo.

----------


## mtok77

Minulla on ollut Mojo ajossa helmikuusta lähtien enkä ole huomannut että runko tuntuisi mitenkään löysältä. Helkkarin hyvä sillä on ajaa ja jousitus toimii todella hyvin.

Ymmärtääkseni Mojoon saa valita iskarin. SL:n voi tilata myös RP23:lla tai DXH Airilla. Ja linkkujen värin saanee valita.

----------


## mtok77

On muuten pirun hyvän näköinen tuo DT:n iskari perus naku Mojossa!

----------


## Leku

Tossa lisää houreita.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...01617495&hl=en

----------


## Portti

Leku:

Kuten mtok77 totesikin, niin SLään pitäisi saada ongelmitta iskarivaihtoehdoksi myös Foxia. Taitavatpa hyvittääkin jonkin verran hinnassakin jos vaihtaa DT:n Foxiin. 

Itsellä mielessä myös se vaihtoehto, että jos DT siinä tulee mukana niin tulkoon. Sitten pitäisi vaan ostaa vara/talvi-iskariksi luotettavampi Fox tekele. Ilmeisesti jousitus ei kaipaa ProPedalia tms., joten siinä mielessä DT:n keinumisen-estoton iskari voisi olla hyvä pari rungolle.

Prix pubic conseillé -jutun minä tulkitsin myyntihinnaksi. Ranskan alkeiskurssi on käyty 15v. sitten eli kielitaito on vahva. 

MTBR:n mukaan jengi tosiaankin tykkää pyörästä, suuria ongelmia esim. runkojen katkeamisten suhteen ei ole tullut ilmi ja Ibiksen asiakaspalvelu tuntuu olevan erinomaisella tasolla.

Kiinnostaa kyllä paljonkin, mutta on tuo 2,5 teur kohtuullisen suuri summa kiinalaisesta rungosta.

----------


## Leku

No mutta sittenhän sulla ei ole mitään ongelmaa, jos & kun summa kuulostaa kohtuulliselta. Joo, sano mitä sanot - miä kuulen mitä haluan. Etenkin tässä ketjussa/tapauksessa. Järkipuhe vaietkoon.  :Vink: 

Sinällään mulle ei valmistusmaalla ole kyllä mitään merkitystä kun tuosta(kin) tehtaasta tulee näköjään oivaa ja ongelmatonta kamaa. Kiina ja muut kommarit pieksee nämä jenkit tässä suhteessa mennentullen.  :Cool:

----------


## mtok77

Itse ajan aina Pro pedal pois päältä. Ei sitä tarvitse. Dt on varmasti hyvä pari Mojolle.






> Leku:
> 
> Kuten mtok77 totesikin, niin SLään pitäisi saada ongelmitta iskarivaihtoehdoksi myös Foxia. Taitavatpa hyvittääkin jonkin verran hinnassakin jos vaihtaa DT:n Foxiin. 
> 
> Itsellä mielessä myös se vaihtoehto, että jos DT siinä tulee mukana niin tulkoon. Sitten pitäisi vaan ostaa vara/talvi-iskariksi luotettavampi Fox tekele. Ilmeisesti jousitus ei kaipaa ProPedalia tms., joten siinä mielessä DT:n keinumisen-estoton iskari voisi olla hyvä pari rungolle.
> 
> Prix pubic conseillé -jutun minä tulkitsin myyntihinnaksi. Ranskan alkeiskurssi on käyty 15v. sitten eli kielitaito on vahva. 
> 
> MTBR:n mukaan jengi tosiaankin tykkää pyörästä, suuria ongelmia esim. runkojen katkeamisten suhteen ei ole tullut ilmi ja Ibiksen asiakaspalvelu tuntuu olevan erinomaisella tasolla.
> ...

----------


## mtok77

Meidänkin kuusen alle saa tuoda tälläisen. Joulupukki: Olen ollut tänä vuonna todella kiltti..

----------


## Portti

> Järkipuhe vaietkoon.



Juu, pahapa tuota järjellä olisikaan perustella.


Tuossa laatuasiassa puhut kyllä oikeastikin järkeä. Laatu on laatua oli vehkeet tehty missä tahansa.

----------


## Marsusram

Prix Public Conseillé = SVH (Suositusvähittäishinta) eli julkinen listahinta 

Prix Pubic Conseillé = SHH, (ei hävytön suositushinta?)

----------


## izmo

> On muuten pirun hyvän näköinen tuo DT:n iskari perus naku Mojossa!



en yhdy edelliseen puhujaan.... fillarihan on ruma!!! tai Leinin mantra oli vielä rumempi :Hymy: 

(ehkä toi ei ihan huonon näkönen kun silmä tottuu vähän...)

----------


## marco1

> Tuossa ketjussa keskustellaan normi- ja SL-Mojon eroista:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=341025



Ta, oon jo nähnyt mutta en kyllä enää löydä syytä valita normiversio SL:än sijasta (no DT toki ja ehkä hinta). Kaipa joku niistä SL:n ensimmäisistä messuraporteista oli jotenkin outo että jäi epäilyttämään.

Muita erityisen kiinnostavia he-aihioita ei juuri nyt olekaan tyrkyllä, Pivot ehkä mutta voisivat tehdä st-bb -alueen ensin vähän siistimmin ja yhtään katiskaa ei ole edes vielä toimitettu...

----------


## Leku

Jeh. Mullekin on selvinnyt tässä, että mulle tulee SL maalaamattomana, punaisilla linkuttimilla ja Foksin iskarilla. Hoplaa. Paras puoli koko hommassa on se, että miä en itse tuota maksa.  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:  

Nyt pitää enää arpoa pulju, joka tuon toimittaa.

Jarrut on noi Ultimatet, tangoksi taidan lykätä Answerin protaper xc carbonin, koska siinä on mulle sopivat kulmat, tai no, alumiiniversiossa on ainakin.


Keulaksi Foxin mikälie 140mm RLC tjsp, stemmit ja tolpat aluksi Thomsonia, samoin kiekot vanhat. Jotain takapakkoja pitää tilailla myös, samoin tuumata kampiasiaa vähän.

Melkein valmis...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

> Minulla on ollut Mojo ajossa helmikuusta lähtien enkä ole huomannut että runko tuntuisi mitenkään löysältä. Helkkarin hyvä sillä on ajaa ja jousitus toimii todella hyvin.



Verrattuna mihin?

----------


## Portti

> Paras puoli koko hommassa on se, että miä en itse tuota maksa.



Ei hullumpi diili.

Mikäli pistät tilauksen menemään jonnekin, niin voitko jossain vaiheessa informoida miten homma sujui?

----------


## kauris

Hei tilaa mullekin, jos ei maksa mitään  :Vink:

----------


## TURISTI

Minukain kiinnostaisi miten tuo homma toimi.

..eli lähinnä se osuus: uusi fillari -> ei tartte ite maksaa

Voisin itse yrittää pyrkiä samaan.
 :Hymy: 

Tosta harmaahkosta Mojosta tulee mieleen kyllä vähäsen oma tRekin Fuel 9.0 EX, joka kompliittina saattais irrota aika halvallakin ihan kivoilla olislla (Juicy Carbon, X0/X9, Talas, RP23). 
Tietty se on Trekki ja siinä on Bontrageria...

----------


## Leku

Epätietoiselle herrasväelle voin paljastaa sen verran, jotta tämä on erään vedonlyönnin tulos. 
Lopullinen ratkaisu maksajakysymykseen selviää tammikuun lopussa, mutta miähän en tuota hommaa pilaa, kyllä tässä niin pirun hyville tuntipalkoille pääsee.  :Leveä hymy: 

>der gÅte

Joo. Pitää alkaa pommittelemaan ruottalaisia, sakemanneja yms. Nyt kun tilaa, niin peli voi olla alla jo heti juhannuksena...

----------


## Mari

> Ei hullumpi diili.



Luotan siihen, että tammikuussa tulee 30 asteen pakkaset ja voitan vedon.

----------


## marco1

> Luotan siihen, että tammikuussa tulee 30 asteen pakkaset ja voitan vedon.



Melkein tekisi mieli kysyä sitä vedon toista puolta mutta olkoon nyt...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leku

Ei tuu. Mullon sammaakka konsulenttina ja se tiäs kertoa, jottei tuu pakkasia.  :Sekaisin: 

Nyt vaan eivät viitti vastailla noista puljuista, vai minkä perkeleeseen mun mailit hukkuu.  :Vihainen:

----------


## Leku

> Muita erityisen kiinnostavia he-aihioita ei juuri nyt olekaan tyrkyllä, Pivot ehkä mutta voisivat tehdä st-bb -alueen ensin vähän siistimmin ja yhtään katiskaa ei ole edes vielä toimitettu...



Siähän tän jo tiesitkin, mutta muille kiinnostuneille: http://www.pivotcycles.com/



Pivotti on tehty luonteeltaan ainakin DW:n ja tehtailijansa Cocaiiniksen mukaan hiukan "ei niin sohvamaiseksi" kuin Mojo. Eli tieteellisesti argumentoiden, Mojo on oivempi.

DW: "_This firmer, less active feel is exactly how I designed and intended the Pivot's dw-link suspension. Chris Cocalis rides at South Mountain in AZ all the time, and for his trails and his riding style he prefers a much "racier" feel to his bikes. This means less initial travel progression and more end travel ramp up at the shock. The result is a stiffer overall ride. I think that there are a lot of riders out there who love this type of feel, and the Pivot bikes will satisfy that niche. Where Ibis and Iron Horse asked me to design for a more plush ride, Pivot really wanted that "racy" feel."_



Tuossa koko houreketju: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=342055

----------


## marco1

Hmmm, uusimmassa Singletrackissa (#39) oli Mojon kestotesti ja Scot Nicolin haastattelu. STW:n arvio oli aika mielenkiintoinen epätieteellistä loppuyhteenvetoa myöten: "I'll miss it when it goes but I won't be heart broken".

----------


## JTG

1 + 1....hmmm...  :Leveä hymy: 

Leku on ilmeisesti luvannut kulkea tammikuun ajan fillarilla töihin.  :No huh!: 

Arvaan ettei 30 asteen pakkasilla ole muuta kuin psykolookista merkitystä, mitään pakkasrajaa ei ole.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Mari

> Leku on ilmeisesti luvannut kulkea tammikuun ajan fillarilla töihin.



Pyörällä kinnaaminen on alkanut jo.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leku

> Hmmm, uusimmassa Singletrackissa (#39)



Jaaha. Kun viime perjantaina kokeeksi tuon #38 lehden ostin, niin eihän siinä silloin ollut mitään mielenkiintoista, jotain valokuvaushorinoita ja nekin kuvien ottajista. Että jaksaa kiinnostaa joku putte raahaamassa linssejä hiihtohissillä mäen päälle ja masturboimassa valotusaikojensa kanssa.
9 euroa se lehti vielä maksoikin ja jotenkin kalliilta tuntui antiinsa nähden, mutta minkäs teet, kun oli kelmuissa, niin ei päässyt pläräämään. Mikälie libristi-poitsu siinä vahti tiskinsä takaa haukan lailla, joten en nähnyt vaivan arvoiseksi repiä kelmuja pois päältä.
No ei auta, kai se on toikin sitten kuitenkin haettava ja kostoksi luettava vaikka töissä - ei nappaa nimittäin ny yhtään. Keksis jotain hyviä syitä miksei lopettaisi ja polttaisi konttoria mennessään.  :Sekaisin:   :Leveä hymy: 

Alkoi jo heti aamulla vituttamaan, kun eräs ämmä accordillaan keksi kiilata kolmion takaa eteen ja pysähtyi vielä sitten siihen eteen äimistelemään ja muljauttelemaan silmiään. Eikä taatusti ollut meikän valojen huonoutta tämä vaan ko. ämmän puusilmäisyyttä. Huusin sille, että "mene nyt vittuun siitä edestä", mutta kai se huudatti jotain tipetiptappeja radiosta niin ei kuullut mitään. MINÄ jouduin hidastamaan ja kiertämään ja MINÄ olin oikeassa. Ei voi hyväksyä.

Taidan kohta keksiä oikean käden hanskaan integroitavan auton takalasinhajoittimen. Jos olis semmoset hiilikuituiset rystyssuojat näissä hanskoissa, niin niihin olisi kätevä ruuvata jotain piikkejä, nyt pitää keksiä jotain muuta. 

Kävelijän perkeleetkin ne vaan sitkeästi talsivat tylsämielisinä väärää puolta. Mikähän se on tuo polkupyörän kuva maalattuna tuohon asvalttiin tälle puolen tuota keskiviivaa...ei voi käsittää. 

Huomenna ajan päälle. 

Toivottavasti freddien etupiikit järsii jalkapelittäjän säärtä sitten kunnolla. Olen jo keksinyt selityksenkin tulevalle onnettomuudelle: "väistin päästäistä".

Niin saatana!

----------


## Leku

> Pyörällä kinnaaminen on alkanut jo.



Pari viikkoa *jo* mennyt pyörällä. Paitsi silloin, kun olen juossut reppujuoksua.

Ja se siitä! *vanha kaspin -sanonta*

----------


## TURISTI

Onko reppu etu vai takapuolella ruumista (kehoa?) vai peräti molemmilla?

Nojoo, mutta näin sivusta seuraajana tämä vaikuttaa kyllä erittäin mielenkiintoiselta projektilta.
Ootko Leku ajatellut ruveta blokkaajaksi? Ehkä nyt ois aika?

Oisko kuitenkin ollut parempi vähän keväämmällä tää "hyötypyöräilyprojekti", sillä sitten ois saanut varmaan aika kattavaa koiranpaskakeskustelua aluilleen. No, eiköhän sitä ole jokatapauksessa luvassa taas 4kk päästä, jos lunta tulee edes pikkasen...

----------


## Leku

Vai blokkailua pitäis aloittaa? Ei kai kukaan nyt tahalleen viitti koppeja päällänsä ottaa, joten _tahtotila_ blokkaukseen on kyllä olemassa...  :Vink:

----------


## JTG

> Jaaha
> plaa.
> .
> .
> plaa.
> 
> Niin saatana!



"piristävä" angsti   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Portti

> Hmmm, uusimmassa Singletrackissa (#39) oli Mojon kestotesti ja Scot Nicolin haastattelu.



Mitäs tuossa jutussa kerrottiin noin pääpiirteittäin? Helsingin Stockmannin lehtipisteestä ei näyttänyt vielä tuota numeroa löytyvän, joten itse ei pääse lukemaan juttua.

----------


## marco1

> Mitäs tuossa jutussa kerrottiin noin pääpiirteittäin? Helsingin Stockmannin lehtipisteestä ei näyttänyt vielä tuota numeroa löytyvän, joten itse ei pääse lukemaan juttua.



Kuten sanottu, ei kummempia: päänivelen akselia piti itse lyhentää, chainsuck suoja irtosi itsekseen, erittäin tarkka iskarin paineista, päänivelen kiinnitys halkesi (uusi runko takuusta) ja edelleen erittäin tarkka iskarin paineista (melkein pohjaa vs joustoa jää käyttämättä).

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Kuulostaa aika "ilma-Marsulta" ton jousituksen säätö? Onko meidän kitinäleekeriexpertti ostamassa letkua Kiinalaista kurarunkoa, jonka loistavasti markkinoitu jousitus ei toimi?  :Vink: 

Mutta eniten mua häiritsee saman pajan jäykkäperäinen, jossa takarunko on parilla mutterilla kiinni. Varmasti on hyvä  ja ei kitise koskaa...

MUTKU MÄÄ HALUUN!!!  :Leveä hymy:  Ja niin halusin määkin, mutta en uskaltanut ostaa...varsinkaan kaukomailta

----------


## Portti

tänk juu marco1

----------


## Leku

> Kuulostaa aika "ilma-Marsulta" ton jousituksen säätö? Onko meidän kitinäleekeriexpertti ostamassa letkua Kiinalaista kurarunkoa, jonka loistavasti markkinoitu jousitus ei toimi?



O. Kun asiat on niiiin ikävästi, että ei ole mitään vaihtoehtoja. Kaikki muut on vielä huonompia.  :Cool: 

Nyt vaan on kiperä paikka, että olisko se koko M vai L.

Ja sitäpaitsi, se on designed in USA? Ja onneksi tehty Kiinassa, niin ei tarvitse laatua ihmetellä ja rungot ovat sentään suoria.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## xtrainer

> ...Taidan kohta keksiä oikean käden hanskaan integroitavan auton takalasinhajoittimen. Jos olis semmoset hiilikuituiset rystyssuojat näissä hanskoissa, niin niihin olisi kätevä ruuvata jotain piikkejä, nyt pitää keksiä jotain muuta...



Tässä varmaan olisi sopiva ajokäsine noiden urbaanien konfliktien hoitoon ihan paikan päällä  :Sarkastinen: :


http://www.lowealpine.com/Products/D...icActivityID=5

----------


## Leku

Juuh. Just tommonen urban warfare tactical hancikas multa puuttuu, sikspä keksii jotain muuta hän.  :Hymy: 

BTW, alkaa olla jo vähän kapinaa tuolla german bike mag -kettingissä. Testihän on jo todettu surkeaksi, kohta kun viä libresse-pojulta haen tuon singletrackin, pääsen kumoamaan marco1:n toimesta esitetyt rienaukset ja Mojo on taas universumin paras.  :Leveä hymy: 

Satuin tuossa aamulla pöntöllä istuessani katsomaan jotain vanhaa fillarilehteä, missä oli IH:n Sunday tms. No ei siitä perästä kauheita turinoita viitsitty kertoa, vaikka kyseessä on kummiskin maailman paras peräröö...ratkaisu. 

Ja kun nyt en kaistanaamalle jaksa keksiä enää mitään nasevaa (vasta 1 kuppi kahvia menny, eikä ole viä sitä tuttua tutinaa päällä) lainaan tässä moderaattoria: "pitäiskö sun *impata* vähemmän niitä hartsihöyryjä, jos vaikka jutut vähän paranisi". Kysy vaikka Imulta josset usko että tällaisia terveisiä on sille tullut.  :Leveä hymy: 

Hei... alkaa jo taas vaikuttamaan... hymiöitäkin tulee jo niin maanperkeleesti, kuvat vaan puuttu viä...  :Cool:

----------


## marco1

Ei ole vääntöä tähän kun en keksi Mohoa kiinnostavampaa raamia vertailukohdaksi.   :Nolous: 
PivotCycles voisi vähentää ylimääräisiä putkihässäköitä Giant Trancen tapaan (nykyversiohan on kohtuullisen siisti) niin voisi kiinnostaakin, hintahan ei ole paha nykyisellään.

----------


## Plus

> Ei ole vääntöä tähän kun en keksi Mohoa kiinnostavampaa raamia vertailukohdaksi.



Olen mielessäni speksaillut seuraavaa runkoa jo pidemmän aikaa, ja vaihtoehtoina ovat: 

- Mojo / Mojo SL
- 5.5 FRO Works
- Blur XC / LT
- 5 Spot

Mojo on noista kevein ja kehutuin, mutta joku kuitenkin tökkii tuollaisessa kiinalaisessa muovirungossa kun sitä vertaa ajattomaan klassikkoon kuten 5 Spot... Joka taas on painava ja "huono polkea". :Sekaisin:  Vaikea päättää.

----------


## Leku

Onko toi FRO se pintakäsittelemätön malli? Aika hyvä keksintö, voi jättää yhden työvaiheen pois ja rahastaa "niinku tiätsä reising":llä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Mullakin on Uzzi SL:n runko maaleista stripattuna tuolla fillarihuoneessa, pitäisköhän se vaan laittaa kasaan kun se on nyt muodissa tuollainen? Mitään vikaa siinä sinällään ole, paitsi Intensen tavaramerkiksi muodostunut hiukan kiero runko. Kyllä mä sillä silti melko monta tonnia olen kihnuttanut ja vieläkin on iskussaan. Siinähän oliskin imulle customtyön paikka, tehdä kuidusta uusi kiero "seat mast", millä saa satulatolpan suoraan...  :Leveä hymy: 

Tuosta mainitusta listasta, sikäls kun Mojoa ei muka ottaisi, olisi mulla luultavasti valintana toi Blur LT.

----------


## Plus

> Onko toi FRO se pintakäsittelemätön malli? Aika hyvä keksintö, voi jättää yhden työvaiheen pois ja rahastaa "niinku tiätsä reising":llä.  .



FRO on "For Racing Only" eli ohuemmasta putkesta väsätty malli, "Works" on olematon pintakäsittely jonka saa myös tavalliseen 5.5 EVP -runkoon.

----------


## Leku

Niimpäs olikin. On se aika...kapisen näköinen. Kai kohta autotkin tilataan valmiiksi ruostuneina.  :Cool:

----------


## kauris

Saako nuita Blureja muun värisenä kuin sinä oranssina?

----------


## Oz

Froosta puuttuvat nisäksi nuo vahvistelaput, esim. tuossa emäsputken kupeessa.
Runko lieneekin sitten niin heikko, ettei sillä voi rotvallin reunaa korkeammalta pudottaa.
Tuo kuvan keksintö on normi EVP.

Mutta mikä on maailmaan mennyt, kun tuon "värisiä" pyöriä suolletaan markkinoille?
Ja varmaan tuokin vielä lisähinnasta maalattuun verraten  :Irvistys:

----------


## Hammer

> Saako nuita Blureja muun värisenä kuin sinä oranssina?



Maalattuna on  6 eri väriä. Anodisoituna musta ja oranssi.
Nimim valintansa tehnyt  :Hymy: 

Oranssi on PåP

----------


## Leku

Listahinta Mojo SL:lle ruottissa Foxin RP23:lla 22000 SEK eli 2374 EUR ja toimitusaika n. 2½ kk.  

No eipä paljoa tipu hinta iskarivaihdolla, pitäisköhän sitä sitten kokeilla tuota DT:tä. Kai se nyt jotenkin toimii sekin?   :Sekaisin: 

Ja vaikka ei toimisikaan, niin on se ainakin saatanan kevyt.  :Vink:

----------


## Hammer

leku, ei ne sun fox perustelut taannoin olleet huonoja... varsinkin se tuunaus optio kannattaa pitää mielessä  kirkkaana.

----------


## Leku

Onkohan suurkiertäjä Korpelalla ollut kuinka ongelmallinen toi DT, sillähän tais olla toi kuituihme?

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Omassa villessä siihen säädetty dt oli todella hankala saada toimimaan. Paluuvaimennuksen säätöalue on erittäin suppea. Kliksuja kyllä löytyy vaikka kuinka vitusti, mutta ajettavassa säädöissä kolmen kliksun alueella. Hajoskin muutaman kk:n ajolla ja takuuhuollon jälkeen tokalla lenkillä uudestaan... Mutta elastomeeri-iskariksi ihan hyvä ja kevyt toi dt  :Vink: 

Ku teillä on sielä Tampeerralla se fox-guru niin eikö rp23 olis aika paljon varmempi valinta? Saahan sen tietysti ostettu jälkikäteenkin, jos dt ei olekaan hjuva tai hajoaa.

----------


## Plus

En kyllä elastomeerikeppiä ottaisi jos meinaa pakkasella ajaa.
MTBR:n Ibis-foorumilla DT:n iskarin toimintaa kiiteltiin kyllä.

----------


## Leku

No okej, onnistuitte puhumaan järkeä. Otan Foksilla. Kyllähän toi on oikeasti epäilyttänyt koko ajan ottaa tuota DT:tä, kunhan lähinnä lämpimikseni hourailin.

Laittelin tuossa justiinsa kahdesta rungosta "viimeinen hinta tai vieän bisnikseni muualle" -kyselyn tuonne Cyclecomppiin. Kai noita nyt kannattaa samalla useampikin ottaa, kun kerran ei tartte itte maksaa? Tai no, jokaiselle päivälle eri värinen, niin ei pääsisi ihminen tylsistymään.  :No huh!:

----------


## Oz

Just niin, kaks vaan kerralla.
Kun se kerran on niin heikkokin, on hyvä olla toinen varalla.

----------


## Leku

Eikun kolme? 

Oliskos jotain piileviä kaappi-mojoilijoita vielä palstalla, kun koko ajan tulee laitettua päivitysmailia ja samalla nokitettua yhdellä rungolla. Kysynkö jo varuiksi tarjousta viidestä rungosta?  :No huh!:

----------


## Matti Pesonen

Ei tuommonen yhtä mieltä oleminen ole mistään kotoisin. Lopettakaa heti. Vaihtoehtoina esim. Fuel EX:äähän löytyy kans kudottuna versiona. Uudessa on kaikkia kivoja abp ja full floater -juttuja, joita voi juurakoissa miettiä. Fisherin HiFiäkin taisi olla ämpärimallina, mutta siinä ei tainnut olla mitään riittävän eksoottisia linkuttimia. 

Tietysti voi lopettaa itsesaastutuksen ja laittaa tuommosen, jonka kanssa ei tarvitse peljätä epoksiallergiaa ja nivuspisteitäkään ei ole jaettu lapiolla. Jonkun pornonäyttelijän sanoin: "isompaahan sinne aina pitää saada".

----------


## Leku

Mitkäs kammet lykätään kiinni? Uudet XTR:t? Ohjainlaakerikin pitäisi arvuutella viä, samoin vaihtajat / vivut und stuff.

No ajattelin kattoa, että mitä nuista kammista esim saa maksaa. Selailin interwebbiä tuossa joutessani ja ihmettelin, kunnes eteen lävähti ehkä paras tarjous ikinä: http://www.nippeli.fi/index.asp?sivu...tno=791.FCM960

Onko nyt joku aprillipäivä kuudenteen potenssiin?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Hammer

Rallinaama kertoilee satuja keväällä tulevasta 750g painavasta vuovikammesta....

----------


## Leku

Enpä tiiä, tollaset ehkä kuitenkin: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a56..._fc-m_970.html

Taisi tulla keskiöleekeri mukana ja.

----------


## Mika Nieminen

> Mitkäs kammet lykätään kiinni?



Solisluut?

----------


## Leku

Aika rumat? Ja on niillä vähän tuota hintaakin...

----------


## Portti

Mojon iskarista:

Kuten ylempänä on tullut todettuakin, niin jos tuohon DT:hen sortuisi, niin kai sitä joutuisi hankkimaan erillisen talvi/vara-iskarin Foxilta. Kun runko ei kerran keinumisen estoa kaipaa, niin tuon DT:n kokeilu kyllä kiinnostaisi.

Mitenkähän kauan Singletrackin tulo irtonumeropisteisiin yleensä kestää? Olisi mielenkiintoista päästä lukemaan tuo Mojo-juttu ihan livenä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Onkohan suurkiertäjä Korpelalla ollut kuinka ongelmallinen toi DT, sillähän tais olla toi kuituihme?



Kyllähän se kuitu-dt on ongelmaton toistaiseksi ollu. Vaikkei tuo arkipyörässä kiinni olekaan, niin ehti siihen silti kesän aikana jonkin verran ajotunteja kertyä. Ihan yhtä pehmeä tuo dt ei taida olla kuin fox, mutta oikein hieno kapistus mun mielestä. Mutta jos se 80 g:n ero ei kiinnosta, niin kyllä fox taitaa olla selkeesti järkevämpi valinta. Lopulta homma on kuitenkin niin, ettei näissä touhuissa oo järjellä mitään tekemistä: jos haluat kuitu-dt:n, ei kannata ostaa mitään muuta kuin kuitu-dt. Koska onhan se niin, että täysin kompromissittomalla fillarilla on ehkä sata kertaa hienompi ajella kuin sellaisella laitteella, joka on "melkein sellainen kuin haluaisin"...  :Leveä hymy: 

Mulla ei ole dt:ssä myöskään ollu noita Kaistapään kertomia paluuvaimennusongelmia... Iskari on säädettävissä erittäin nopeasta erittäin hitaaksi isolla määrällä naksuja, ja kohtuullisen "lineaarisesti" tuntuu paluuvaimennus naksujen myötä muuttuvan, eli mitään isoja hyppäyksiä ei ole. En tiedä sitten, kuinka paljon kyse on siitä, miten kulloisenkin fillarin takajousitus on toteutettu.

Ja vaikka kyseessä pelkkä makuasia onkin, niin sanottakoon vielä, että ihan saamarin hiano on mun mielestä tollainen Mojo SL. Kovasti tekis mieli rakentaa moisesta 9-kiloinen laite Tahkolle ja maratooneihin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Plus

DT:n ja Foxin iskarien hintaerolla taitaa saada hankittua PUSH tuunaukset siihen Foxiin, ja sehän on hifistelyn äärimmäinen ilmentymä. Parantaa toimintaa myös.  :Cool:  :Vink:

----------


## L.A.D.E

> Mojon iskarista:
> 
> Kuten ylempänä on tullut todettuakin, niin jos tuohon DT:hen sortuisi, niin kai sitä joutuisi hankkimaan erillisen talvi/vara-iskarin Foxilta. Kun runko ei kerran keinumisen estoa kaipaa, niin tuon DT:n kokeilu kyllä kiinnostaisi.
> 
> Mitenkähän kauan Singletrackin tulo irtonumeropisteisiin yleensä kestää? Olisi mielenkiintoista päästä lukemaan tuo Mojo-juttu ihan livenä.



Luotetaan vaan portti DT iskareihin...mullekin tulee uuteen tahko projektiin sellainen...hommaahan sinäkin IBIS tahkoon mennessä vaan...(niin mulle ei tule IBIS vaikka titaanin kanssa vähän pekuloitiinkin että jos vaikka...

----------


## Exluossa

> Luotetaan vaan portti DT iskareihin...mullekin tulee uuteen tahko projektiin sellainen...hommaahan sinäkin IBIS tahkoon mennessä vaan...(niin mulle ei tule IBIS vaikka titaanin kanssa vähän pekuloitiinkin että jos vaikka...



Ja Tahko projekti oli????? Tunnusta!!?

----------


## Portti

Mitenkäs DT:n iskareiden huolto on järjestetty Suomessa? Onnistuuko paikallisesti vai missä huolto tapahtuu? Juu, tiedän että haulla varmaan löytyisi vastaus, mutta pystyisikö joku kertomaan tähän hätään ilman hakujakin?

----------


## Exluossa

> Mitenkäs DT:n iskareiden huolto on järjestetty Suomessa? Onnistuuko paikallisesti vai missä huolto tapahtuu? Juu, tiedän että haulla varmaan löytyisi vastaus, mutta pystyisikö joku kertomaan tähän hätään ilman hakujakin?



Villiveikkaus/Hatusta. Foxcomp!

----------


## Portti

> BTW, alkaa olla jo vähän kapinaa tuolla german bike mag -kettingissä.



Juu, on vilskettä mtbr.comissa ja tuolta toisaalta löytyy Saksan maahantuojan vastine Biken testiin (saksankielinen viestiketju):

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=312372

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

DT:n iskareita ei huolla kukaan Suomessa, ainakaan takuuhuoltoja. Eli ei virallista huoltoa Suomessa.

Mitään PUSH-tuunausta, kun Tampereelta saa minkälaisen pampun haluaa, jos vaan osaa selittää ja testata (tulee toki kalliiksi, JOS ei osta Oikean Merkkistä Pyörää  :Vink: ).

----------


## Portti

> DT:n iskareita ei huolla kukaan Suomessa, ainakaan takuuhuoltoja. Eli ei virallista huoltoa Suomessa.



Kiitos infosta. Noin muistelinkin asian olevan. 

Missäs noita saisi sitten huollatettua? TFTuned ei ainakaan näytä huoltavan DT:tä.  Pitäneekö iskari lähettää tarvittaessa valmistajalle Sveitsiin huoltoon? Valmistajan sivuilla on kyllä huoltopisteitä, mutta onko tiedossa jotain hyvää paikkaa missä homma hoituisi käytännössä?

----------


## marco1

pushpushpush. Nyt saa muuten Rokkaritkin pushattua  mutta se ei näytä yhtä merkittävältä päivitykseltä kuin vanhempiin Foxeihin.
Tampere hyvä mutta tftuned&push on toiminut paremmin, minulla.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Kyllähän se kuitu-dt on ongelmaton toistaiseksi ollu.



Olis paree olla kirjoittelematta mitään, kun ne kirjoitelmat ei sitten kuitenkaan lopulta pidä paikkaansa.  :Irvistys:  Olin tänään pitkästä aikaa hiukan ulkoiluttamassa kevytpyörääni, jossa on tuo kuitu-dt-iskari. Säilytän tuota fillaria kylmällä parvekkeella, joten kohtuullisella tarkkuudella voidaan olettaa, että fillarissa vallitsi testihetkellä kohtuullisen tasainen, noin yhden Celcius-asteen suuruinen, lämpötilajakauma. Kun sitten sain kannettua pyörän pihalle, istuin penkkiin ja ajoin muutaman metrin, takaiskari tyhjeni ilmoistaan. Oikein sihisemällä tuo tapahtui, ja kyllä se iskarista tuli.  :Hymy:  Eli saattaa tulla kylmillä keleillä ongelmia tuon kuitu-dt:n kanssa. Oon kyllä aiemmin ajellu kesät talvet DT SSD 210 L -iskarilla, joka on ymmärtääkseni tekniikaltaan lähes samanlainen kuin kuitu-dt, eikä tuon vanhemman iskarin kanssa talvipakkasillakaan mitään ongelmia ollu...

Saattaa tietenkin olla, että syy tähän ilmanpaineiden katoamiseen oli useampiviikkoisessa tiivisteiden käyttämättömyydessä, sillä kun sain tuohon kuituihmeeseen paineet takaisin, kyllä ne siellä loppulenkin ongelmitta pysyivät.

Mutta valehtelua on siis tuo alkuperäinen väitteeni, jonka mukaan kuitu-dt olis ollut täysin ongelmaton.

----------


## Oz

Voikos nuo komposti-iskarit laittaa lehtikompostoriin?

----------


## troh

> (tulee toki kalliiksi, JOS ei osta Oikean Merkkistä Pyörää ).



Ja mikä nykyään enään on väärä merkki? Ennen tuossa putiikissa spessu taisi olla jokseenkin maailman viimeisin merkki, mutta semmoisia on siellä nykyään ikkunallakin...  :Cool:

----------


## Leku

Hiljasella vaihteella aloittelen osia tilailemaan, vaikkei runkoakaan ole viä tilattu. Noo hätäkös tässä valmiissa maailmassa.

Avidin Juicy Ultimatea jarruksi. Mitähän tuohon on tullut päivitystä kun tittelissä mainitaan 2008? Vastatkaa oitis ettei tartte jännittää.  :Sekaisin: 

Tangoksi tuli Easton EC70 MonkeyLite CarbonNanoTube XC Riser, 660mm leveyttä ja 1" nousua. Pitäisi olla kohtuukepeä ja kun sisältää vielä niitä jänniä ja muodikkaita nanotuubiloita. 



http://www.eastonbike.com/PRODUCTS/B...ise_ml_xc.html

----------


## Leku

Hmmph. Uskaltaakos tohon tankoon muuten ruuvata vaikka jonkun Syntacen F99  stemmin vai kieltääkö jotkut ohjesäännöt moisen rienauksen?  :Sekaisin: 



Olis se nyt näköjänsä sekin melko kevyt, vaikkakin vähän tylsännäköinen. Eikä tästä nyt muutenkaan ole tarkoituksena tehdä mitään kevennintä, mutta kai tuosta ihan kohtuullisiin lukemiin päästään puolivahingossa. 

Kiekot nyt on aika "painavat", Kingin ISO Diskit Mavicin mitkälie 317 tjsp vanteilla ja alunippeleillä. Mutta minkäs teet, kun se takanapa pitää niin kivaa ääntä. Noita en vaihda, paitti korkeintaan rahaan.

Satulaksi / tolpaksi kun Imulta hommaa sen kananjalkakombon, niin olis mullakin fillarissa aitoa keventelykamaa.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leku

Ryövään tämän ketjun ny häpeämättömästi omiin tarkoitusperiini.  :Sekaisin: 

Kun noita muitakin osia pitää tilata, niin onko noi starbiken XTR -hinnat ok?

http://www.starbike.com/php/product_...tid=58&lang=en

Kun pitäisi vaihdeliipottimet, kammet, vaihtajat ja pakka hankkia. XTR:n pakassa (11-32) on kyä se huono puoli, että se on harmaana aina likaisen näköinen. Ja miähän en kuraisella pyörällä lenkille lähde.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kauris

No eikös tää ketju ole ollut sun tarkoitusperillesi alusta alkaen...
Itsehän aloititkin  :Hymy: 

äksteeärrien hintoja en ole tutkaillut. Mutta bike-discount, bike-components, bike24, cyclecomponents, chainreactioncycles ja barracudan sivut tulee itse aina katsottua läpi, kun sopivaa paikkaa tilaukselleen kulloinkin miettii.

----------


## Leku

Voe vitt*

Scot Nicol tai Nicol Scotti Ibikseltä laittoi tossa justiinsa mailia: "_The SL's are sold out until April or May._"

Arvasin perkele kokolailla oikein, että se voi olla äkkiä juhannus ennenkuin runko on alla. 

 :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:   :Vihainen:

----------


## izmo

> Ryövään tämän ketjun ny häpeämättömästi omiin tarkoitusperiini. 
> 
> Kun noita muitakin osia pitää tilata, niin onko noi starbiken XTR -hinnat ok?
> 
> http://www.starbike.com/php/product_...tid=58&lang=en
> 
> Kun pitäisi vaihdeliipottimet, kammet, vaihtajat ja pakka hankkia. XTR:n pakassa (11-32) on kyä se huono puoli, että se on harmaana aina likaisen näköinen. Ja miähän en kuraisella pyörällä lenkille lähde.



pakka kuuluu olla dura-ase 11-27 ja älä pelästy tota välitystä kun sulla on paksut jalat niin kyllä mäki nousee... ja pieni eturatas on yleensä 32

----------


## Portti

> ...voi olla äkkiä juhannus ennenkuin runko on alla.



Tuohan kuulostaa minullekin sopivalta aikataululta, kun alunperin oli ajatus vaihtaa pyörää vasta syksyllä. Juhannus on jo käytännössä syksyä.

Syntace F99:stä: 

Muistaakseni Syntacella oli joku tangon maksimileveysuositus tuolle F99:lle. Itselläkin olisi juuri tuo stemmi tai Syntace VRO säädettävä stemmi vaihtoehtona.

Vm. 2008 Talas-keulassa taitaa olla muuten postmount-jarrukiinnitykset. Tuo täytyisi huomioida jarrujen hankinnassa.

Tein itsekin vähän osaspekulaatiota ja laskin laskennallisen painon yhdelle osakombinaatiolle Mojo SL:n rungolle. Oletin laskelmassa runkon ja iskarin painoksi 2.500 g.

Osat olivat suurinpiirtein seuraavat:

Keula: Talas RLC
Kiekot: Crossmax ST
Voimansiirto: XTR/XT
Renkaat: Conti Mountain King 2.4/2.2 UST
Satula: Selle Italian n. 200g painava satula
Satulatolppa: Syntace P6 Carbon
Stemmi: Syntace F99
Ohjaustanko: Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon
Jarrut: Magura Marta SL 180/160 mm.


Noilla osilla laskennallinen paino n. 11,5 kg. Osien painot joko itse punnittuja, Weight Weeniesistä, Saku-lehdistä tai muutama Shimanon osa valmistajan ilmoittama. Runko/iskari-paino oli täysin arvio. Setissä ei pyritty mitenkään erityisesti mahdollisimman kevyeen ratkaisuun vaan toimiviin ja luotettaviin osiin. Jos ryhtyisi oikein grammanviilaajaksi niin toki tuosta saisi melkoisesti painoa pois.

Voimansiirron osalta täytyisi miettiä jatkaako hyväksi todetulla X.0 linjalla vai pitäisikö tyytyä halpamerkki-Shimanoon eli XTR:ään.

Satulatolppana kiinnostaisi myös Race Facen hiilaritolppa kun nykyisessä saman valmistajan alutolpassa on kovin fiksu satulansäätösysteemi.

Täytyy jatkaa pohdiskelua joululoman jälkeen.

----------


## Plus

Onko tuo Syntace F99 miten jäykkä jos vertaa esim. Thomson X4:ään?

Mulla on jotenkin ollut käsitys että tuo sopii paremmin maantiepyörään kun traili / AM -fillariin...

----------


## Leku

> Muistaakseni Syntacella oli joku tangon maksimileveysuositus tuolle F99:lle.



Tuosta en tiiä mittään, mutta pelkällä vipuvarren pituustiedolla ei kyä tee mitään laskettaessa momentteja. Olen siis tavallisen huoleton, etenkin kun tuohon rajoitukseen yhdistää varmuuskertoimet, jotka on tietysti  tuntemattomat. Hyyvin kestää.  :Leveä hymy:  

No miksei se joku Thomsonkin voisi se stemmi olla, ei vaan toisaalta jaksaisi millään katella semmosta, kun nykyisessäkin on. Mitään vikaahan siinä ei ole, mutta.
Toisaalta, toi F99 on kyllä ihan epäilyttävän halpa, olikohan se alle 70 euroa starbikessä, titaanipulteilla lisää noin + 15 euroa. 
No, on se tietysti tuon kapineen ulkonäköön suhteutettuna paljon?

----------


## Leku

Taas asiaa tähän väliin.  :No huh!: 

Niin tuota ohjustin leekeriä pitäisi haukotella myös. 

Cane Creek SoloS:


Hope:


FullShitAhead:it hylkään joulupukkimaisesti (tai mielipuolisesti) hohottaen. Mitähän muita varteenotettavia löytyy, kun tuossa on tuo kammottava IS -standardi?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> DT:n iskareita ei huolla kukaan Suomessa, ainakaan takuuhuoltoja. Eli ei virallista huoltoa Suomessa.



Kaistapää puhuu asiaa, mutta *tarttee nyt kuitenkin antaa taas pisteet Rtechille.* 

Kyllä siinä mun kuitu-DT:ssä oli sitten ihan oikeasti ongelma, eli ei se pystynyt pitämään paineita sisällään, kun lämpötila laski 5 C:n alapuolelle. Purin iskarin ja voitelin tiivisteet, muttei auttanut. Otin sitten yhteyttä belgialaiseen putiikkiin, josta tuon ostin, ja he vastasivat, että "takuuseen menee, lähetä tänne vaan". He olisivat siis lähettäneet iskarin edelleen DT:lle, ja aikaa olis varmaan palanu kuukausia...  :Irvistys: 

Poikkesinpa sitten Rtechiin, vaikka tiesinkin, etteivät he DT:n iskareita virallisesti huolla. Palikka oli kuitenkin palasina alta aikayksikön, ja kyllä sieltä iskarin sisältä löytyi yksi vaurioitunut tiiviste. Kovin eksoottiselta näytti tuo tiiviste muodoltaan, mutta sattuipa käymään niin onnellisesti, että täsmälleen samanlaisia tiivisteitä löytyi muinaisista Fox Alps 5R -iskareista, joten löytyipä sitten Rtechin hyllystä noita tiivisteitäkin. Iskari oli huollettu noin vartissa, eikä sitä nyt enää tunnu saavan millään vuotamaan.  :No huh!:  Kyllä tää oli hiukan mielekkäämpi tapa iskarin huoltamiseen kuin se, että laitetta olis lähetelty ympäri Eurooppaa ja ehkä juuri ja juuri Tahkoksi saatu takas kotiin...

Eli Lequaanille se oleellinen tieto tästä muuten epäoleellisesta viestistä saattaa olla se, että kuitu-DT ei välttämättä ole huoleton, joten osta Fox. Mutta jos varoituksista huolimatta ostat DT:n, kotikylän puoti osaa sen korjata, vaikkei wirallinen huoltopaikka olekaan.

----------


## Leku

Tattista vaan hyvästä reportista.

Nyttenhän on nimittäin käynyt niin, että liikkeellelaskemani desantti on tosiaankin löytänyt Juuroopasta yhden vapaan runkosetin SL:ää juurikin himoituilla punaisilla tilpehööreillä, keulana Foxin 07 Talas RLC. Tämän paketin saisi alle tammikuussa. Tässä olisi nyt sitten kumminkin iskarina justiinsa toi DT...  :Sekaisin: 

Kertokaapas ny ensinnä tuosta keulasta, että mitä eroa on -08 / -07 vuosimallien välillä? Onko tullut muuta updatea kuin alajalat, missä postmountti? Onko sisuskaluissa eroa?

Oikeastaan, mulle on koko Talas-systeemi kai aika turha, kun en kuitenkaan ruuvaa keulaa edestakaisin. Joku Float voisi olla sikäli osuvampi valinta? 
Pitääpä kysyä että mites jos ottais tuon paketin, mutta vaihtaisikin keulan "pelkkään" 08 Float RLC:en? 

Onko järkee vai eeei?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Pistä se runko tilaukseen vaan, jos kerran jostain oot mieluisen löytäny. Saattaa olla, että menee muuten vuoden 2009 puolelle. Olipa siinä nokalla mikä Fox tahansa, niin saa sen sitten tarvittaessa myytyä käyttämättömänä kohtuullisen helposti.

Ja eikös tää fillari ollu Konttorin sponsoroima, niin ei oo ton valuutankaan kanssa niin tarkkaa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Attitude

Komppaan edellistä - toisaalta mielenkiintoista seurata kuinka kauan tämä spekulointi kestää... :Vink:

----------


## Leku

Otetaas ny iihan rauhassa.  :Vink: 

Ei tässä nyt sentään niiin kauaa ole spekuleerattu, kattelin nääs ykkössivulta, että 13.12 oli lähtenyt tämä projekti liikkeelle ja sentäs tässä ollut kaikenmaailman jouluja ja muita humpuukia tässä välissä. Ei ole viä edes kuukausi vaihtunut...

"Ongelma" tässä projektissa on lähinnä se, että myyjät eivät osaa antaa hintoja, vaan selvittävät niitä ilmeisesti jostain Ibikseltä saakka. 
Yksinkertaiseen kysymykseen, kuten "mitä SL maksaa RP23:lla" ei osata vastata lonkalta, vaan menee selvittelyihin aina se vähintään kaksi kolme päivää.  :Sekaisin: 

Sitten jos ja kun ei heti aluksi älynnyt kysyä toimitusaikaa ekassa mailissa, niin tätä selvitetään taas toiset kolme päivää.  :Sarkastinen: 

Mutta kyllä tämä ny tästä.

----------


## Leku

Unohdin ihan että tämä on semmoinen yleisketju, mutta sitten muistin, joten tässä tulee.

Eilen kävin mullittelemassa ties missä luonnonsuojelualueilla ja havainnoin, että "mitä peijuunaa, ihan kuin takanapa toimisi kuten joku shimano". Siis kytkeytyminen veto päälle ei enää ollut lähellekään instant, vaan eräänkin kerran pyörähti melkein viidesosakierroksen ennen kytkeytymistä. Sedän polvi meinasi alkaa protestoimaan, mutta ei sitten vielä viitsinytkään.

Muistelin, jotta jollain palstalla oli ollut samoja oireita kuin nyt oli havainnoitavissa ja löytyihän se kun jaksoi tonkia:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ad.php?t=22491

Mullahan on muutenkin toi napa ollut muutenkin jopa suorastaan epäilyttävän hiljainen, joten sisältä taitaa löytyä likaista rasvaa kilotolkulla. Pitääpä ottaa ja purkaa osiin ja lurauttaa litra longlifeä sisään, niin jokkohan taas pärisee vimmatusti.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leku

Joo, purin navan ja olihan se rasva mennyt ihmeelliseksi tahnaksi. Kevyt kenttäputsaus, voitelu öljyllä ja kasaan. Jo vain pärisee.  :Cool:

----------


## Leku

Ainiin. 



Sanonko vai enkö sano? Emmä taida... ei Teitä kiinnosta kuitenkaan.   :Hymy:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Sanonko vai enkö sano?



Onko sieltä nyt tulossa pelkkä runko vai kokonainen fillari?

----------


## marco1

Luin sen Biken testin missä notkumisesta kerrottiin mutta mutta... ei kai sitä tuommoisten tai nyt oikeastaan minkään lehden perusteella fillaria valita? Vaan omien valistuneiden mielipiteiden perusteella, meni syteen tai saveen?

----------


## Leku

Olin nopea ja Molo SL runkosetistä on varausmaksukin jo maksettu. 

Tuli nimittäin sellainen tarjous eteen, mistä en kehdannut enää kieltäytyä.

Kulkine on tommoinen, mikä tuossa viimeisessä kuvatuksessa luimisteloo, punaiset linkut ja antiterrorimaalit pinnassa.

Keulaksi tuli kummiskin Talas RLC, mutta 08 vuosimallia ja iskarikin on toi äimistelyä aiheuttanut DT:n kevennysihme. 
Saa nyt nähdä hankinko vielä tavalllisen foksin varuiksi, mutta näillä mennään nyt. 

Toimitusaika luvattu ~tammikuun puoliväliin, mutta kunhan nyt edes tämänkuun puolella...  :No huh!:   :Cool:

----------


## Leku

No voi vattu. Sain ekan sepelin renkaaseen - nyt käynnistyy kostotoimenpiteet, mutta näistä olen _tällä_ palstalla hipihiljaa.  :Vihainen: 

Sinne meni Nokian Freddy Lite 2.3" ja etukumee tyhjä. Jos sitä kohta suorittaisi vainajalle ruumiinavauksen. No, kesti ne melkein kuukauden ja muutaman sata kilsaa.

No, mikäs tässä, Mojoa odotellessa. Käy vaan odottavan aika vähän pitkäksi.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Maasturi

No paljasta nyt ees vähän niistä kostotoimenpiteistä  :No huh!:

----------


## Leku

No mää tilaan syylliselle kimpun kukkia.  :Hymy:

----------


## Leku

Aaini. Nyt kun varmistui toi keulan malli, eli että se tulee postmountilla, niin käykö tohon nyt sitten tommonen Avidin rimpula suoraan? Ettei tarvitte mitään adapteriloita tilailla samalla tai erikseen? Kö?  :Sekaisin: 

Vois nääs nyt noi osat tilata vähän niinkuin heti eli oitis.

----------


## Portti

Lekuma:

Ainakin Starbike näkyy myyvän noita Ultimate-jarruloita nimenomaan postmount-versioina ja IS-adapterit joutuu ostamaan erikseen.

http://www.starbike.com/php/product_...ng=en&pid=8751

Henkilökohtaista kokemusta kyseisistä jarruista ei ole eli edellä kirjoitettu on vain luulo, ei tieto.


Oliko kenelläkään muuten tietoa noista muista DT:n huoltopaikoista kuin RTech? Kyseinen pulju kun on minulla ostoboikotissa?

Niin ja vastauksena Plussan vanhaan kysymykseen: Kyllä noita F99-stemmejä käytetään paljon maastossakin. Jos ei luota noin keveään malliin, niin Syntacelta löytyy aavistuksen järeämpiä, mutta silti kohtuullisen keveitä mallejakin. Thomsonin stemmiin en osaa verrata kun ei ole kokemuksia.

----------


## Leku

Jos se starbike ruuvaa vakiona mukana tulevat adapterit irti ja yrittää rahastaa näistä erikseen?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mtok77

Suomen maahantuojan kotisivut

www.lsvesamaa.fi

Aukeavat lähipäivinä.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Niin ja vastauksena Plussan vanhaan kysymykseen: Kyllä noita F99-stemmejä käytetään paljon maastossakin.



Mullaha on sellanen F99 120mm ti-pulteilla Scalessa. 103g ja en ole kyllä vikaa huomannut.

----------


## Pave

> nytkun on melko selko päin vois kertoa jotta tulossa ainaqkain kaksdi SL:ää. 
> Kansatahtoopäällemaan epäjumalan pälle maaan. tai miten ne sanat menee tyurmionkäytyreittein viidsussa:
> 
> MUIJA ILMOTTI ETTÄ "EI VOI SOITTAA NOIN LUJAA" 
> 
> mASOKISTI SADISTI. se koskee sinua. Anarkisti fasisti. Se kosekee sinua. Nauru seis ja liikkeet jatkuu.



Miksei saman tien joka viikonpäivälle omansa, jos kerran sponsorikin on jo tiedossa?!?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leku

Jahaas. Täällön yritetty quottaamalla tallentaa aivoituksia jälkipolville nähtäväksi.  :No huh!:   :Leveä hymy: 

Ihan täysin et ole onnistunut, en nääs kykene ittekään näin selvinpäin tulkitsemaan omia visioitani, mutta nyt kun tarkastelee ympäristöä voi havaita, että vanha rimpsu "lompakkopuhelinavaimet" on tallessa, mitään ei ole hajonnut ja olokin on virkeä.  :Sarkastinen: 

Nyt jos olis runko, osat ja motivaatiota voisin vaikka kasata pyörän. Vai meniskö vaan nukkumaan.

----------


## mtok77

> Suomen maahantuojan kotisivut
> 
> www.lsvesamaa.fi
> 
> Aukeavat lähipäivinä.



Nyt on sivut auki.

----------


## A.M.®

Pöh. Joutuu skrollaamaan horizontaalisesti.

----------


## länsiväylä

Toi Ibis Trannyn tuote-esittely varsin hupaisaa luettavaa..

http://www.lsvesamaa.fi/tranny.html

----------


## TURISTI

Mulla on ollu pyörissäni aina aika WTF osasarjat!  :Hymy: 
...tosin ei läheskään noin hifit ku tuon paketin osat ovat.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Toi Ibis Trannyn tuote-esittely varsin hupaisaa luettavaa..
> 
> http://www.lsvesamaa.fi/tranny.html



Joo, nyt tiedetään millä oppimäärällä pätevöidytään pyöräkauppiaaksi. :Hymy:

----------


## Leku

Palataas taas ruotuun.

Oli ihan kiva ajokeli tuossa äsken ja yhä näyttäisi parantuvan!

Eräässä alamäessä, missä mulla oli vauhtia joku ~nelisenkymmentä, kääntyi tummanvihreä farkkumondeo eteen. Olisi ehtinyt (se auto) ihan kivasti alta vielä pois, mutta kun kuski näki taustapeilistään mun kypärässä vilkkuvan Fenixin strobon (ja tangossa on vielä Smart-vilkku) parin metrin päässä, niin kuljettaja päättikin polkea jarrua. 

Jäi siihen varmaan parikymmentä senttiä tangon ja takakontin väliin, kun pääsin väistämään ohi ja rinnalle. Ratin takana ollut sika ruuvasi ikkunan auki ja mylvi: "pyöräilijän paikka on pyörätiellä" ja mitä muuta tuollaiset nyt keksivätkään. Eli eivät juuri mitään, ja vielä vähemmän keksisivät, mikäli tietäisivät, tai ajattelisivat, kuinka paljon tuolla liikkuu avohoitopotilaita, tai muuten vain konfliktia odottavia...

Totesin siihen varsin asialliseen sävyyn, että "Pysähdy ja matkasi jatkuu ambulanssilla sairaalaan".

Ei pysähtynyt. Mikä oli varsin harmillista.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Palataas taas ruotuun.
> Totesin siihen varsin asialliseen sävyyn, että "Pysähdy ja matkasi jatkuu ambulanssilla sairaalaan".
> 
> Ei pysähtynyt. Mikä oli varsin harmillista.



 :Leveä hymy: 

Kyllä mersusetien naama punottaa kun tollasessa tilanteessa kumauttaa lapasella peltilehmän kattoa kuin tuamiokirkon tapulikelloa ja siirtyy sit ripeästi pyörätielle. Täytyyhän armaan autoilijan mahtikäsky kuitata jollakin tavalla ymmärretyksi.

----------


## VesaP

> Kyllä mersusetien naama punottaa kun tollasessa tilanteessa kumauttaa lapasella peltilehmän kattoa kuin tuamiokirkon tapulikelloa ja siirtyy sit ripeästi pyörätielle. Täytyyhän armaan autoilijan mahtikäsky kuitata jollakin tavalla ymmärretyksi.



Ei kannata... Noiden katossa on äänitorvien käynnistyspainike ja korvat hajoaa jos erehtyy kopauttamaan. Kesällä joku auto pysähtyi suoraan pyörätielle eteeni niin "melkein kaaduin" auton konepellille ja jouduin nyrkillä ottamaan tukea konepellistä pienen iskun saattelemana. Alkoi julmettu töötinpainallus joka kaikui korvissa niin kauaksi mitä se nyt ylipäänsä voi siitä risteyksestä kuulua samalla kun jatkoin 30 km/h matkaa eteenpäin... On siinä varmaan sen auton edellinen auto ihmetellyt risteyksessä että mitä viddua tuo tyyppi takana huudattaa torvea kuin raivotautinen.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Kyllä siä pellikotelossakin korvat soi tovin kun käyttää riittävää momenttia läväytyksessä...

----------


## Leku

Jahas. Der Alte aus Nixland, mikälie "Slut" oli etunimeltään, ilmoitti käsirahan Mojosta saapuneen tilillensä ja tuumasi ilmoittavansa oitis, kun paketti on valmis lähetettäväksi. 

Hyvinhän se tämä homma edistyy? Jos viittis töissäkin tehdä samalla antaumuksella hommia, niin ehtisi vaan tekemään enemmän ulvovia kapineita.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leku

Surkeeta. 

Loppuviikosta ehkä vuoden parhaimmat ajokelit, mutta keula (RS Reba SL @ 115mm) otti ja hajosi. Juustoa löytyy ehkä juhlavat kolme senttiä. 

Toivottavasti ei ole pitkät huoltojonot, meinaan ei ihan kevyin perustein jaksais hölkkäillä joka päivä sitä yli 20km:ää. Johan siinä tulee väsymyskin.

No parempi näinpäin, kuin että olis tullut ilmat kokonaan pihalle? Joo, typerältä kuulostaa tämmöinen positiivinen ajattelu - parempi vaan olla normaali oma ittensä. Niin saatana!  :Vihainen:

----------


## Hammer

Tarttee nimetä tämä topiikki uusiksi ...
Leku ajatuksen virtaa  ... esim

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Pimentolan teiniangsti vaiko paremminkin keskivartalon kriisi? Aika pelottavaa luettavaa ollut, näkee mitä tapahtuu ihmiselle jolla on fillarikuume päällä. Lääkekin on jo saatu onneksi tilattua, mutta odottavan aika on pitkä. Tainnut tipaton tammikuukin mennä kiville heti ensi metreillä. Ei ole helppoo fillaroitsijalla ei.

----------


## Hammer

jeps .. onneksi omat lääkkeet tuli jo ja päässyt jo muutaman kerran nauttimaankin.

----------


## Leku

Olkaas kaljasiepot nyt kunnolla, aihetta ei ole soveliasta sotkea millä tahansa suttupuheilla!  :Leveä hymy: 

>to hamster

Vaikka NYT JO pitää olla keventämässä? Mitä semmoine Blööri nyt sitten painaa? Sullahan taisi olla 140mm Foksi edessä, mitäs muuta palikkaa siihen työnsit?

Eikös sulla nyt sitten kuontalo ja runko ole aika sävysävyyn?

----------


## Leku

Kauppamiäs Slut on kova poika lähettelemään mailia. Taas tuli yksi: 

"_PS: To my delivery is also a small welcoming gift from the ibisfamily (ibisians)._ 
_Let surprise !!"_

Mitämitä? Pullo viinaa kenties!!!111  :Cool:

----------


## J

Kyllä jos pitäis jokskin "ibisianiks" ruveta, niin jäis rungot ostamatta.

----------


## Mikrometri

Söpö nimi tuolla sihteerillä joka sinulle postia lähettää.Slut.
Oletko kuvaa jo pyytänyt??
Eikös se ylläri ole kuitua,epoksihartseja ja lakkaa.
Voit sitten itse paikata ja korjata tuotannossa kesken jääneet kohdat rungossa.
Joka tapauksessa onnea projektille ja veikkaanpa USA:n presidentin vaihtuneen Hukkapalaksi ennen kuin Ibis on valmis.

----------


## Leku

Njaa no miä olen ulkoistanut ton kuidutuksen the Imulle. Se osaa homman paremmin.



Tossa se nyt taas jotain ähistää. Lieneekö lopputuloksena sitten toi tommonen tapin nokkaan asettunut keksintö, satula vai mikä onkaan nimeltään:



R&D kekkereihin miä olen osallistunut erityisen ahkerasti, mutta noita muistiinpanoja en ole miä tehnyt. Mulla on siistimpi käsiala.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

> Kyllä jos pitäis jokskin "ibisianiks" ruveta, niin jäis rungot ostamatta.



Mutta eikös tämä leku ole ennenkin kuulunut ameriikassa keksittyihin uskonnolliseen lahkoihin, Intense vai mikä se oli. Mutta se(kin) oli vain rahastusta, takana ei ollutkaan Totuus. Katotaan miten tämän uuden uskonnon kanssa käy. Ja onhan sitten aina C.A.S.H. jos muu ei auta.

----------


## Hammer

Jaa ... tämä saa aina vaan yllättävämpiä käänteitä. 

Sitä ne vedonlyönnit teettää .. huonolla tuurilla Leku kustantaa uuden uskontonsa ite ... hiihaa ... sekotin muuten painaa just nyt  fisu vaalla punnittuna 13.1 ... 

Toi kotijyrsijä jonka leku pongas leipäkaapistaan ei ole sukuva ... mutta saatiimpa yksi kauniskin maastopolkupyörä tähänkin ketjuun ... oranssi on påp ... kiittää ja kumartaa ..

----------


## Kimmoko

> Kauppamiäs Slut on kova poika lähettelemään mailia. Taas tuli yksi: 
> 
> "_PS: To my delivery is also a small welcoming gift from the ibisfamily (ibisians)._ 
> _Let surprise !!"_
> 
> Mitämitä? Pullo viinaa kenties!!!111




Ettei vaan olisi pullo ranskalaista Ibis brandyä ! 

(Oli muuten Hämeenkyrön alkosta loppu tänään, tulee kuulemma vasta ensi viikolla, mun mielestä on hintansa väärti juoma ja hiano etiketti).

----------


## Leku

Onko tää nyt ihan sovittu juttu nyt sitten, ettei tarvi kärsiä järkytyksestä kun paketissa piileskeleekin joku... hikinauha.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leku

Edistin vähän tätäkin projektia ja laittelin palikoita tilaukseen. Ettei nyt mene ihan vain huulenheitoksi, vakava aihe kuitenkin kyseessä.  :Sarkastinen: 

XTR pakka 11-32, XTR vaihdeliipottimet, oikeinpäin toimiva XTR takavaihtaja, XTR kammet (+keskiö), Eastonin XC CNT tanko, Syntacen F99 stemmi ja CC:n IS-2 ohjain leekeri. 

Heittäydyin näköjään ihan viimemetreillä pihiksi enkä tilannut mitään shadow -takavaihtajaa ja ohjainlaakerikin oli mallia "ihan perus". Toi normaali vaihtaja kun oli jotain 75 eur tjsp ja shadow 125, niin en sitten viittiny.
Ohjustin leekerikin on kyllä sama, mitä Ibis itte käyttää tuossa WotTheFuck -setissään, joten kai se toimii toikin, mutta ei kyä edusta mitään hifiä. Uusitaan se sitten joskus jos löytyy tarvetta.
Kampisettikin löytyi hintaan 229 euroa eikä se enää tunnu kauhean kalliilta, pitää kumiskin keksiönkin mukanaan. Mitähän Suomesta ostettuna tuosta joutuisi maksamaan?  :No huh!: 

Nyt huomasin sitten, että etuvaihtaja jäi tässä ostokiihkossa vallan kokonaan kyydistä, mutta tilataan se sitten vaikka nuiden brakesien yhteydessä. 
Ketjukkin pitää vielä hankkia, tiedä vaikka laittaisin taas noi Campat. Tuntuvat nimittäin kestävän iihan pirusti. 

Tiiä nyt sitten tuleeko tästä paketista iihan susi ja painava. Voi voi sentään.  :Irvistys: 

Seuraavaksi voidaan (lue: voitte) sitten alkaa naukumaan, että "miksei tullu XO:ta". 
Vastaan etukäteen: ihan surkian tuntuisia ovat kaikki XO-setit olleet ja A.M.:llä semmoinen vaihtaja hajosi mettässä. Tuli joku tulitikku eteen ja vaihtaja totesi, että käännämpä itteltäni niskat nurin ja samalla kiinnityskorvakkeet viutiloksi. Enmäm miä nyt semmoista sitten.   :Sekaisin:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Tilasit sitten halppis pakankin. 

 :Leveä hymy: 

12-34 on hilpeämmän hintainen. Itseasiassa niin paljon hilpeämmän ettei Starbike edes listaa sitä. Tosin jostain syystä CRC myy sitä samaan hintaa??? Mun tarttee vaihtaa toi Scalen takavaihtaja Shodow malliin jos sitä vaan saa keskimittaisena ja oikeinpäin toimivana. Toimii toi nykyinenkin mut ku se on sitä halvempaa talvallista XTR mallia ja haluaa tehdä vaihdekuoreen typerän ja painavan mutkan.

Pitäisköhän samalla tilata tollaset perus-XTR kammet ku ne on noin halvat.  Pelkkä keskiö maksaa välistä yli puolet noista. Mut vain jos ne pelaa Campoilla. Saahan niihin sit parempi rattaita T&A:lta kuitenkin. Mulla on ny 0,3% venymä Record C10 Ultra narrow ketjuissa vaikka on kinnottu jo tovi.

Mulla on hyllyssä Scalen vakio o-leekeri, leinee vastaava ku tilasit. Tod. näk. paree ku toi mun 92€ Tune.

Toin työpuolesta kun joutuu räpeltäöä Sramia niin sanoisin että teit oiekin ku jätit ne rauhaan. Tosin mää tykkää noista Dual Controlleista kyllä viä vipuja enempi, varsinkin 07'-08' XTR DC:t on selkeästi niitä halvenpia tai vanhempia XTR:ä paremmat.

----------


## Leku

Se on tuon pakankin kanssa vaan semmoinen juttu, että kun mulla on nyt XTR:n 11-34, niin ajattelin keventää sitäkin ja piti sitten tilata pienempi. Vaikka muotialan fakiiri jo ehti kieltääkin. 

Jaa, olihan siihen shadow-arvuutteluun se syykin: toi letkun tekemättäjättävä _painava_ mutka. Vaan olkoot! En jaksa enää vaihdella. Jos ei tule tolla toimeen niin pesen senkin astianpesukoneessa. Ainakin edellisestä XTR-sukupolvesta lähtee värit tossa hommassa.  :Leveä hymy: 

Onkos tossa C10 ultrassa niitä kevevennysporauksia? Sithän miä laitankin semmosen. Ja viä sen hyperkepiän kuitukorkin. Täst'lähin saatkin varoa millä ajelet baariin - voi nääs osia kadota...  :Vink: 

Ohjain leekeri muuten maksoi 34,90 euroa. Ei kyllä muista edes koska viimeksi ajanu tommosella...halpiksella. En tiiä. Ei ehkä kestä pää!?

----------


## TURISTI

Srammi on kyllä ihan muotikuraa.
Isoja möhköjä ja liipasimetkin on jostain 90-luvun alusta (ilman vaihdevalitsinnäyttöjä). 
Tuskin ovat kevyitäkään. 

Tuntuma on mukahyvä kun on jäykempi ku joku halpisshimano ja talvella jäätyy samalla tavalla ku muutkin. 

Ja nää ei tosiaan oo mitään makuasioita.

...mutta Tampere taitaa olla noitten Dual Controlleiden onnela: ainoa paikka missä niistä tykätään.

----------


## Leku

No ei niistä Trellakaan kukaan muu kuin Imu tykkää, mutta se onkin impannut hartsia, kuten moderaattorit asian ilmaisee.  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Portti

Leku:

Tuskin tuosta sutta ja painavaa tulee, lintu korkeintaan. 

Itse meinasin pysya varjoissa kun ei tuon Shadow-vaihtajan hinta tunnu kummoiseltakaan kun on tottunut X.0-linjan hintoihin. Onneksi Shimanon Seppo on vissiin petrannut noita halpis-osiaan sen jalkeen kun siirryin SRAMin puolelle. 

Mista loysit kammet tuohon hintaan? Mina muistaakseni olen loytanyt pari kymppia kalliimmalla samoja kampia halvimmillaan.

Itsella suurin pahkaily talla hetkella keulan kanssa. CRC:lla oli edukkaasti (536 eur) vm. 2007 Talas RLC:ta tarjolla mutta ne taisivat jo menna. 2008-malliset Talakset on suht hintavia. Onko kenellakaan tietoa mista noita saisi halvalla tai onko loytynyt jostain edullisia 2007-mallisia Tuluksia. 

Taytyy kayda tuossa CycleSurgeryssa ja Evans Cyclessa tinkaamassa Talas-hintoja kun tanaan ehtii kayda vahan shoppailemassa kun sattuu olemaan paikan paalla Londoniumissa.

Budjettivaihtoehto olisi RS Revelation Air U-Turn. 

Niin nuo hankittavat osathan olisivat tulossa viime viikolla tilattuun nimelta mainitsemattomaan runkoon.

T. Desantti

----------


## Leku

Kammekset olivat mikälie "tagesartikel" bikediscountissa (väliviivan kera). Kaippa siinä jotain huijausta taas oli ilmassa tuossakin kun olivat nuin edukkaat?  :Sarkastinen: 

Vaan saitte juuttaat sen verran psyykattua tuolla painavalla vaijerimutkalla, että laitoin mailia ja pyysin vaihtoa shadow-mallin xtr:ään.  :No huh!: 
Onhan toi nyt tietty kohtalaisen Korea:

----------


## Pave

> Mutta eikös tämä leku ole ennenkin kuulunut ameriikassa keksittyihin uskonnolliseen lahkoihin, Intense vai mikä se oli. Mutta se(kin) oli vain rahastusta, takana ei ollutkaan Totuus.



Oiskohan tuas ollu lääke niihin Intensiivisiin onkelmiin?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mtok77

> Leku:
> 
> Tuskin tuosta sutta ja painavaa tulee, lintu korkeintaan. 
> 
> Itse meinasin pysya varjoissa kun ei tuon Shadow-vaihtajan hinta tunnu kummoiseltakaan kun on tottunut X.0-linjan hintoihin. Onneksi Shimanon Seppo on vissiin petrannut noita halpis-osiaan sen jalkeen kun siirryin SRAMin puolelle. 
> 
> Mista loysit kammet tuohon hintaan? Mina muistaakseni olen loytanyt pari kymppia kalliimmalla samoja kampia halvimmillaan.
> 
> Itsella suurin pahkaily talla hetkella keulan kanssa. CRC:lla oli edukkaasti (536 eur) vm. 2007 Talas RLC:ta tarjolla mutta ne taisivat jo menna. 2008-malliset Talakset on suht hintavia. Onko kenellakaan tietoa mista noita saisi halvalla tai onko loytynyt jostain edullisia 2007-mallisia Tuluksia. 
> ...



http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=25043

Näkyy vielä olevan aika sopivasti...

----------


## TURISTI

> No ei niistä Trellakaan kukaan muu kuin Imu tykkää, mutta se onkin impannut hartsia, kuten moderaattorit asian ilmaisee.



No kyllähän se Paavo tais noista tykätä kanssa. Kai?
Mitäs se imppailee? Jostain douppinkia varmaan, kun se meneekin niin kovaa...

----------


## Portti

> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=25043
> 
> Näkyy vielä olevan aika sopivasti...




Tuo ei oikein passaa kun siina taitaa olla kaapioille (+aan pisteet paalle, jotta ei tule vaarinymmarryksia) valmiiksi katkottu kaulaputki. Aiemmin tuolla oli tarjolla taysmittaisella kaulaputkella varustettuja versioita hintaan 400 GBP eli n. 536 eur. 


Leku: 

Hieno paatos (+aan pisteet paalle) tuo varjoihin siirtyminen.

----------


## Portti

No niin, CycleSurgeryn Spitalfieldsin liike oli valmis tinkimään '08 Talas RLC:n hinnan 539 GBP:stä 500 GBP:hen (n. 670 eur). 

Liikkeessä oli myös '07 Talas RLC alennettuun 459 GBP-hintaan. Yritin tinkiä sitä neljään sataan ja lupasivat "price matchata" jos löydän netistä paikan joka myy vastaavaa samalla hinnalla. CRC:n katkaistu-kaulaputki-versio ei kelvannut. 

Lupasin huomisiltapäivällä käydä kertomassa mitä teen. Alustavasti varasin '08-keulan, mutta jos jostakin löytyisi hyvä hinta price matchingiin niin ilmoitelkaa niin voin tinkiä myös '07-mallista hintaa alas. Hinta pitäisi siis löytyä engelsmanni-liikkeestä ja sillä ei ole väliä toimittaako Suomeen.


Asiasta kuudenteen: On muuten vaikea löytää Singletrack-lehteä sen kotimaasta. Lehtipisteistä löytyy helposti Montain Bike Rideria, MBUK:ta ja What MTB:tä, mutta Singletrackia ei oikein mistään. Onneksi CycleSurgery myy myös lehtiä.

----------


## Leku

Ota -08 vaan, niin sit myö ollaa iha samiksii.  :Sarkastinen: 

Ei vaan toi nyt on kummiskin ihan kohtuuedukas hinta tosta uudesta keulasta, niinkuin tiiät hyvin kuin ollaan tässä kateltu. Tä? *jope*

Vaan rumahan se on väriltään. Pitäisiköhän se purkaa välittömästi ja maalata vaikka semmoseksi valkoiseksi, kuin mitä se joku 120mm foksi on? Mun mielestä se on aika siisti. No, en tiiä. Ehkä sitten samalla kun se alkaa vuotamaan ja siihen joutuu laittamaan uudet tiivisteet.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Onkos tossa C10 ultrassa niitä kevevennysporauksia? Sithän miä laitankin semmosen. Ja viä sen hyperkepiän kuitukorkin. Täst'lähin saatkin varoa millä ajelet baariin - voi nääs osia kadota... 
> 
> Ohjain leekeri muuten maksoi 34,90 euroa. Ei kyllä muista edes koska viimeksi ajanu tommosella...halpiksella. En tiiä. Ei ehkä kestä pää!?



Ekaan kohtaan vastine: 07-08' Recordissa on kevike pahnoille reiät ketjun sivulevyissä ja tappiloiss. Joku 240g maasturissa. Halboja rammoja. Choruksessa pelkissä sivuleyvissä. Ja Centanurin ketju on kuin eka Record C10, reikiä saakin hakia.

Toiseen kohtaan, riippuen siirrettyjen Cronbachereiden määrästä, alkaa capille tuloon hintaa joten voimme todeta koko leekerin hinnan kurottuneen ylemmälle hyllylle eli plaadun parantuneen. Onhan siinä sit hiilariakin. Kannella vai ilma? Ero on joku 0,24g. Tosin siitä onkin jo ennakkoa muutama sammio rästissä.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Vaan saitte juuttaat sen verran psyykattua tuolla painavalla vaijerimutkalla, että laitoin mailia ja pyysin vaihtoa shadow-mallin xtr:ään.



On se korea ja aika sipponen. Mut jos ottaa piiiiitkä häkkisen niin soon sit toooosi piiitkä. 

R-Techillä moista hiplasin ja se oli kuin heinähanko. Mut jos keskimittaisen saa niin sellanen tuloo tupaan.

Oli kyllä just puhetta tollasen virittämistä D-A lyhyellä alahäkillä, onko kukaan kokeillut sopiiko? 08' TT-filoon tarttisi saada sellanen.

----------


## jusSsa

> Itsella suurin pahkaily talla hetkella keulan kanssa.



Miten ois?

----------


## wanderer

> Kai?



Emmää muusta tiedä, mutta dualcontrolit pelaa ja 07 XTR:t eritoten. Harmi vaan että nyt taas pitää tyytyä 03 puliukkoversioon, kai.
Srämmit voinee unohtaa kun Vaihteitakin on olemassa  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Leku

> R-Techillä moista hiplasin ja se oli kuin heinähanko.



Juu. Täytyy nyt vaan ymmärtää, että varjon pituus on suoraan verrannollinen auringon korkeuteen, joten tälleen lähellä talvipäivän seisokkia se on pisimmillään ja lyhenee kyä asymtoottisesti kohti juhannusta?  :Sekaisin: 

Siis mulle tulossa Standard eli Looong keiszsch.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Minusta juhannus saisi lähestyä sillain degressiivisesti niin pääsisi ajaan shortseilla jo ensiviikolla ulkona ja kesä kestäisi 8kk.

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Portti

> Vaan rumahan se on väriltään.



Näin on näkkileipä. '08 Talaksen väri oikein sylettää kun se on ihan liian vaalean harmaa/hopea...värikoordinaatio on kuitenkin ylivoimaisesti tärkein peruste osien valinnalle ja tuo sävy ei sovi ollenkaan muihin osiin. '07-mallin tummempi sävy olisi huomattavasti parempi.

Täytyy nukkua yön yli ja harkita asiaa.


JusSsa: 

Kiitos vinkistä. Vm. 2006 Trailtune-Talas ei kuitenkaan oikein nappaa. Halpahan tuo kyllä on.


XTR-varjovaihtajan osalta minuakin kiinnostaisi tuo medium gage-vaihtoehto. Tämän hetkisessä pyörässä on SRAM X.0-vaihtaja medium gagena ja hyvin pelittää 11-34-pakalla. Sakukaupat tuntuvat Shimanon medium gage-versiota suosittavan vain 11-32-pakan kanssa. CRC puolestaan toteaa medium gagesta, että: "should be used with single and double chainsets only".

Mitenkähän tuo on käytännössä? Tuleeko medium gagen kanssa ongelmia, jos takapakka on 11-34 ja edessä kolme ratasta?

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Minusta ei tule. Mulla on ollut noita mediumeja pari viimeistä XTR:ää ja pakat ollu 11-32 ja 12-34:a. Kammet 22-32-44 ja 29/42:a.

----------


## Leku

No kertokaas nyt viä, että mitkä jarrut laitetaan?  :Sekaisin: 

Kun vaihtoehtona on noi -08 avid juicy ultimatet, Magura Marta SL:t ja ehkä Formulan Oro mitämallejanytonkaan.

Keulakin käväisi R-Techissä ja taas pelittää. Huollossa meni kai jotain 15 minuuttia -oivaa toimintaa se Koutsi esitti. Kannatt/i/aa tarjota sille joskus pari kaljaa...  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy: 

Samalla bongattiin aivan tappiin asti kuluneet etujarrupalat. Oli jo metalli/metalli -kosketus, joten ei ihme, että vähän tuntui jarruttelu oudolta.

----------


## Portti

Kun tämän ketjun teemana on muutenkin ollut kaikkea kaksi, niin tuli ostettua noita keulojakin 2 kpl, yksi kumpaistakin vuosimallia. Hintaneuvottelujakin auttaa kummasti kun ottaa kerralla kaksi.

XTR Shadow-takavaihtajaakin tuli hipelöityä, mutta se ei tarttunut mukaan. Medium gage-versiota ei ollut varastossa.


Jarruista:

Itsellä vahvin vaihtoehto Marta SL - punaisena tietysti. Kyseiset jarrut (hopean värisenä) on nykyisessäkin pyörässä. Jarruteho on riittävä (180/160 mm levyillä), modulaatio ja ergonomia hyvä eikä painoakaan ole liikaa. 

Ongelmana lähinnä se, että jarrut tuntuvat olevan aika herkkiä pienillekin ilmakuplille. Esim. pyörän kääntely ylösalaisin saattaa vaikuttaa ilmaustarpeisiin. Olen antanut kertoa itselleni, että Martan pieni nestetilavuus saattaisi olla vaikuttamassa siihen, että pienetkin ilmakuplat vaikuttavat toimivuuteen. Mikäli tuota ongelmaa ei olisi niin eipä olisi mitään valittamista jarruista.

Formuloita kovasti kehutaan, mutta itsellä ei ole mitään kokemusta niistä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> No kertokaas nyt viä, että mitkä jarrut laitetaan? 
> 
> Kun vaihtoehtona on noi -08 avid juicy ultimatet, Magura Marta SL:t ja ehkä Formulan Oro mitämallejanytonkaan.



Jos kevyimmät haluat, niin Hope Mini Pro. Karvan alle 300 g/pää jarrulevyineen. Edessä 160- ja takana 140-millinen levy. Toimi moitteitta mulla koko viime kesän.

----------


## Leku

Tä? No emmiä kyllä sitten noita Maguroita hommaa. Mulla on harvaseopäivä katollaan toi härveli. Vähintään auton takakontissa ne on katollaan, kun silleenpäin mahtuu fillarit paremmin. Ala nyt sitten jossain Tahkolla pienessä pöhnässä ilmaileen niitä. Hyi!

Kai se sitten on noi Avidit ängettävä kiinni? Vaikka BIKE -lehti ne heikoiksi tuomitsikin, olikohan niin että ei ole tehoa tarpeeksi vai miten menikään. Siinä samassa Ibiksenpieksentäartikkelissaan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Formulat jarruiksi. Ehdottomasti Formulat. Ku mullaki on Formulat. Ja Googridget. Mutta mitkä jarrulevyt? Kelluvat Hopet, saisko niitä punasilla aluosilla?

----------


## TURISTI

Pitää nyt osallistua tähänkin arvontaan, jos vaikka olis hyvät palkonnot.

Juicy Carbonit ollu ny 6kk käytössä ilman ongelmia. Pyörä nurin varastossa ja välillä polullakin. Jarrut pitää hassua ääntä, ei vingu vaan kuplii, sopii tällaiselle hölmölle joka tykkää pieruhuumoristakin. 

Kestävyydestä ei tietoa ainakin parit pannut kestäneet ihan hyvin.

----------


## Portti

Nuo Hopet kiinnostaisivat minuakin. Oliko niissä muuten se tilanne, että 160 mm suurempaa jarrulevyä ei ollut saatavana ollenkaan tuohon malliin?

Formuloitakin voisi harkita tarkemmin. Niiden ulkonäkö on vaan minusta turhan "industrial-look".

----------


## TimoP

> Juicy Carbonit ollu ny 6kk käytössä ilman ongelmia. Pyörä nurin varastossa ja välillä polullakin. Jarrut pitää hassua ääntä, ei vingu vaan kuplii, sopii tällaiselle hölmölle joka tykkää pieruhuumoristakin.



Mulla taas Juicy Carbon etujarru ei tykkää ylösalaisin kääntelystä - siitä tulee "löysä" eli jotain ilmaa siellä taitaa olla. Palautuu kyllä normaalin hyväksi kun pyörän kääntää normiasentoon ja oottelee useamman tunnin. Tarttis siis varmaan ilmata. Takajarru taas toimii moitteetta.

Toisen pyörän Formula Oro Purot (?) taas toimi koko kesän kuin (vanhanaikanen) junan vessa.

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Weight of the complete system:
kit front standard (caliper-hose-M/C-fluid) 241 g 
kit rear standard (caliper-hose-M/C-fluid) 251 g 
adaptor+disc 160mm front 130 g 
adaptor+disc 160mm rear 139 g 
adaptor p.m.+disc180mm front 147 g 
(+22g spacer) 
adaptor+disc 180mm front 157 g 
adaptor+disc 180mm rear 160 g 
adaptor+disc 200mm front 210 g 
adaptor+disc 200mm rear 213 g 
adaptor p.m.+disc 200mm front  208 g 
adaptor boxxer+disc 200mm front 205 g 
adaptor Fox+disco200mm front 218 g 
6 rotor bolts 12 g 
2 screws 6x18 12 g

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Nuo Hopet kiinnostaisivat minuakin. Oliko niissä muuten se tilanne, että 160 mm suurempaa jarrulevyä ei ollut saatavana ollenkaan tuohon malliin?



En tiedä, onko Mini Pro:hon varsinaisesti tarjolla suurempia levyjä, mutta käytännössä suuremman levyn käytölle tuskin on estettä. Tarvitaan vaan adapteri, jolla puristin saadaan vietyä oikeaan kohtaan. Samalla siinä sitten kyllä häviää Mini Pron idea, eli "turhien" grammojen viilaaminen.  :Hymy: 

Mini Pron huono puoli on siinä, ettei sitä edelleenkään taida saada kuin tuota yhtä ainoaa väriä.

----------


## Leku

Braapbraap.

Der Kauppamiäs siellä taas tuttavallisesti lähestyi ja tarjosi Germaanialaista Answeria keulaksi Ketun tilalle. 
Hintaakin olisi ollut "vaan" jotain 350 enemmän kuin Talas RLC:llä. Halpishan se juu...  :No huh!: 

En miä sitten kuitenkaan luvannut suostua moiseen. 



Niin joo. Tossa olis kai säädettävä juusto 100...160mm ja voisi valita, kummoisen väriset alajalakset alle asentautuisi. Siltikään en.

Yläkoipien päällystekin näyttää saimaannorpalta varastetulta turkikselta. Lieneekö pinnoite sitten kehitetty pitämään koipien sisältämä neste lämpöisenä tai vähentämään ilmanvastusta.  :Sekaisin: 

http://www.german-a.de/

Alkaiskohan tämän viikon spekuloinnit olla piikkuhiljaa tässä. Jaa eikun yyhelle...  :Hymy:

----------


## Leku

Kysyin vielä joutessani tilannetiedotusta.

"_I am still waiting on the delivery of ibiscycles.  The delivery is with me for mid-January confirmed . I hope it is so ! I think , you will be the first one with his MojoSL in Finland_

Mjaa. No tähän voikin jo tiedotuksen lopettaa.  Aiempaan ilmoitukseen "yhdestä" joudun kyä heti laittamaan korjauksen: "no ehkä kaksi", koska sen verran sydämentykytystä aiheutui täällä äsken vallinneesta tilapäisestä nettikatkoksesta...  :Vink:

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

> Braapbraap.
> Yläkoipien päällystekin näyttää saimaannorpalta varastetulta turkikselta. Lieneekö pinnoite sitten kehitetty pitämään koipien sisältämä neste lämpöisenä tai vähentämään ilmanvastusta.



Enempikin näyttää yhensuuntaselta hiilikuidulta! Tommonen ehottomasti. Punasta ja hiilikuitua.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Enempikin näyttää yhensuuntaselta hiilikuidulta! Tommonen ehottomasti. Punasta ja hiilikuitua.




Minusta se nayttää ñ.60 asteen kulmiin kelatulta UD kuidulta. Olisi ainakin erilainen mutta se ei välttämättä ole hyvä asia jos fillarilla meinaa ajaa ja joskun huoltaa tai huollattaa.

----------


## Leku

Eei. Kyllä norpannahka kuulostaa paljon loogisemmalta. Lopettakaa siis houriminen ja "hartsien imppaus".  :No huh!: 

Mutta sitten taas "asiaa". Nythän oli nimittäin justiinsa tämän mitä parhaimman topicin 1kk juhlapäivä, joten laitan joutessani pari osakombinaatiota näkyviin.

Tän ekan massaksi valehdellaan 21.9lbs:ää, eli melko painava tapaus kyseessä.



Tää jälkimmäinen on sitten jo vähän asiallisempi tapaus, valehdeltu massa 23.5lbs. Ei kai se paha ole tuokaan?

----------


## marco1

Näyttää helposti hirveltä tuo laitos, stemmin kulma speksattava ulkonäön mukaan....  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Portti

Minä olen alustavasti suunnitellut seuraavia speksejä (Osa/Tyyppi/Paino g) (anteeksi hankala ulkoasu):

Runko	             Ibis Mojo SL	                          2 335 
Takaiskari	DT Swiss XR Carbon 200*50 mm	165 
Joustohaarukka	Fox 32 Talas RLC 140 mm 2008	1 848 
Etuvanne	             Mavic Crossmax ST Disc	             800 
Takavanne	Mavic Crossmax ST Disc	             920 
Eturengas	Continental Mountain King 2.4 UST	820 
Takarengas	Continental Mountain King 2.2 UST	720 
Levyjarru, etu	Magura Marta SL 2008 PM 180 mm	378 
Levyjarru, taka	Magura Marta SL 2008 IS 160 mm	364 
Vaihdevivut	Shimano XT SL-M770 2008	             260 
Etuvaihtaja	Shimano XT FD-M771 (34,9)	             158 
Takavaihtaja	Shimano XTR RD-M972 SGS Shadow	182 
Kammet	             Shimano XTR FC-M 970 2007	793 
Keskiölaakeri	Shimano XTR	                          0 
Ketjut	             Shimano XTR CN-7701	             282 
Rataspakka	Shimano XT CS-M760	             294 
Ohjaustanko	Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon	170 
Ohjainlaakeri	Cane Creek Solos 1-1/8" IS Red	72 
Ohjainkannatin	Syntace F99 (90 mm * 6 deg)	98 
Tupit	             Bontrager Race X Lite	             26 
Satula	             Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow	             232 
Satulatolppa	Syntace P6 400*31,6 mm	             233 
Polkimet	             Crank Brothers Egg Beater SL	274 
Kaikki yhteensä		                                      11 424 
Pienosat	Vaijerinkuoret + spacerit + tangonpäät            113 
Kaikki yht. ml. pienosat		                         11 537

Eli noilla spekseillä n. 11,5 kg paketti polkimineen. Painotietojen lähteenä käytetty omia punnituksia + Weight Weeniesia + sakulehtien punnituksia + muutamassa osassa valmistajan ilmoitusta (+virhemarginaali joissain tapauksissa).

Runko+iskari-kombinaation painoksi arvioin tuossa 2.500 g kun valmistaja ilmoittaa n. 2.250 g. Saa nähdä mikä on totuus.

Em. osista on jo hankittuna keula ja etuvanne. 

Epävarmoja osia, joiden osalta täytyy vielä harkita vaihtoehtoja ovat seuraavat:

- Jarrut; Marta SL vahvin vaihtoehto, mutta muitakin vielä mietitään

- Vaihdevivut; listalla oli XT-vivut, mutta täytyy harkita kannattaako XTR-vivuista maksaa lisähintaa. Painoeroa ilmeisesti n. 30 g ja XTR-vivuissa mahdollisuus vaihtaa useampi vaihde kerrallaan molempiin suuntiin.

- Kammet; XT-kammetkin olisivat vaihtoehto XTR-kampien tilalle. Ehkä ei kuitenkaan.

- Ohjainlaakeri; Voipi olla, että tuo Lekunkin tilaama ja Ibisin itsensä käyttämä Cane Creekin laakeri ajaisi täsmälleen saman asian. Solos-mallia saisi kuitenkin punaisenakin.

- Ohjainkannatin; Alkuun stemmiksi tullenee jo varastosta löytyvä Syntace VRO säädettävä stemmi. Kun ajoasento on hiottu sen avulla kohdalleen, niin ehkä sitten tuo F99.

- Satula; Joku Selle Italian malli tulee varmaankin hankittua kun ne tuntuvat sopivan minun persiölle. Tarkempi malli vielä harkinnassa.

- Satulatolppa; Syntacen vaihtoehtona lähinnä Race Facen hiilaritolppa.

Katsotaan miten monta kertaa ehtii mieli vielä muuttua. Aikaa speksata on runsaasti.

----------


## kauris

Säädettävä stemmi. Kuulostaa pelottavalta. Kai niitä voi tehdä hyviä ja kestäviäkin mutta markettihybrideissä näkemäni säädettävät stemmit olisivat karmea yhdistelmä trailipyörän kanssa. Tai ei sen pyörän, vaan niiden maastojen, joissa Mojon kaltaisilla pyörillä ajetaan...

----------


## Portti

> Säädettävä stemmi. Kuulostaa pelottavalta.



Tuossa nauriksellekin tiedoksi mistä on kyse:

http://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=389

Parissa viimeisessä pyörässä on tuollainen Syntacen VRO-stemmi ollut ja fiksumpaa ja jämäkämpää systeemiä saa hakea. Kestää ja on jäykkä ja ajoasentoa saa säädettyä todella mainiosti. Ainoa haittapuoli normaalia stemmiä suurempi paino (214 g). 

Mitään ongelmia ei ole ollut niinä muutamana vuotena, jolloin tuollainen ollut käytössä. Niin ja käyttö on ollut ihan oikeata maastopyöräilyä.

----------


## kauris

Painon lisäksi ehkä myös ulkonäkö hieman vikana  :Vink:

----------


## mtok77

Kohta tulee Mojoa suomeen..

http://www.lsvesamaa.fi/ajankohtaista.html

----------


## Leku

Vitulla piähän näitten toimitusten kanssa?  :Sarkastinen: 

Ibiksellä on nyt jotain hämminkiä tuon SL:n gummituksen kanssa ja nyt arvioitu toimitusaika on näillä "toimitus varmistettu tammikuun ½väliin" -rungoilla jo helmikuun loppu/maaliskuun alku.

Vaihtoehtona on joko a) odottelu tai b) SL normilakalla pinnoitettuna.

Tuli vaan nääs kysely, jotta mitäs tehdään:

"_I had a briefing today from ibiscycles to the delivery date of MojoSL frame . Unfortunately, there is a small problem in ibiscycles, on the special matte "Rubber Paint " Painting.The date of this frame  is now at the end of February and beginning of March. 
Ibiscycles has now decided, because of this difficulty, a special edition of the MojoSL frame . This small series will be assigned a   painting in Clear  (like the Mojo Carbon). 
This frame  will be delivered in January. 
Now the question for you, are you such a frame  in Clear (clearcoat), or would you rather wait. 
I am sorry that such information to the customers of the MojoSL frames must send to, but I can unfortunately nothing else, and ask for understanding. 
Please contact me, thank you."_

Tiedä nyt sitten, enemmän fläsh toi kirkaslakka on ja ehkä helpommin paikattavissa kotona, mutta pitää nyt arpoa vähän tätäkin aihetta.

Siitä ei ole tietoa, että miten tämä venyttää näitä myöhempiä SL tehdastilauksia, aka. T3h gÅten hevoskokoista runkoa.  Ei välttämättä mitenkään, mutta tällä kertaa täältä näihin tunnelmiin. :Vihainen:

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Vittumainen rasti, vahvaa selityksen makua tossa kumimaalijutussa... Tulee ihan mieleen oma ETSX-carbonin oottelu. Silloinkin oli joku pieni ongelma, joka sitten kesti kk tolokulla. Onneksi sain ennakkoon maksetut rahat takaisin. Sen jälkeen oon ostanut runkoja vain kaupoista mistä ne saa heti matkaan. Ei huvita rahoittaa jonkun firman tuotantoa.

Ota kirkkaalla lakalla, jos se kumimaali ei pysy edes tehtaalla siinä rungon pinnassa niin tuskin sitä kannattaa venata. Ois muuten hauska päästä Kiinaan kattoon, kun ahkerat pikku kätöset hioo pilalle menneitä kumimaalattuja runkoja uudelleen lakattavaan kuntoon  :Vink:

----------


## Leku

Vähän optimistionkimisen makua tuossa LSV:n ilmoituksessa: "_...ja Tranny:t sekä Mojo SL:ät  saadaan  kohti Suomea maaliskuun loppu  puolella."_

Kun toisaalla alle vrk:n sisään on Trannystä annettu ilmoitus: "_We're finishing up the cad on the 21" and 15" is next. The 17" and 19" are done cad wise. Visiting the factory next week to work together with them on the bike. We are working on the colors and graphics as well.

We are projecting April - May for the first shipments."_

Juhannus tulee tänä vuonna aika perkeleen äkkiä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Samapa toi tietty näin kurakeleillä; kuukausi pari sinnetänne.

----------


## Portti

> Ibiksellä on nyt jotain hämminkiä tuon SL:n gummituksen kanssa ...



Vai tämmöistä kauraa. 

Mikähän tuossa maalihommassa oikein mättää? Onhan noita jo jonkin verran toimitettukin eikä ameriikan poikien palstalla ole mitään soraääniä SL:n maalipinnasta kuulunut. 

Lisäksi vielä tänään Ibisin kaveri vastaili jonkun hemmon toimitusaikakyselyihin samaisella palstalla ja esiin ei tullut mitään, joka kertoisi toimitusongelmista.

----------


## Leku

Kysäisty sylttytehtaalta, laittelen informarya kun sellaista ilmaantuu.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Jos ne linjaston pojat on innostunu Iipikselläki imuttelemaan hartsia liian hartaasti?

----------


## Analyytikko

Kai se Formula One on sitten SE jarru juuri nyt... sai nimittäin uudessa BIKEn ekstensiivisessä levaritestissä super super super arvosanat...juicy 5 ja xt tai magurat eivät oikein loistaneet. Hayes stroker trail sai hyvä hinta/laatu - maininnat...

----------


## troh

> Kai se Formula One on sitten SE jarru juuri nyt... sai nimittäin uudessa BIKEn ekstensiivisessä levaritestissä super super super arvosanat...juicy 5 ja xt tai magurat eivät oikein loistaneet. Hayes stroker trail sai hyvä hinta/laatu - maininnat...



Onessa lienee jarrupalan pinta-alaa kasvatetun ja pari muuta juttua sitten Oron. Orot on ainakin vakiopaloilla aika heikot märkänä.

----------


## Leku

Alkoi noita osej tippumaan postista pikkuhiljaa. Kammekset on ihan sievät ja koreat, pitää vissiin alkaa punnitsemaan osia Imulla ennen kasaanlaittoa.

Ohjustin leekeri on vähän...no se on semmonen. Korkki on ainakin ihan saatanan painava, se pitää heivata ooitis. 

Mistäs tommoset töh onet saa halvimmalla? CRC niitä möi, mutta oli niin hankalaa ostaminen, että masennuin ja jätin kesken.  :Hymy:

----------


## Leku

Töh onesta on tommonen versio myös.



Lieneekö vallan painava keksintö noin muuten?

----------


## Portti

> ...uudessa BIKEn ekstensiivisessä levaritestissä



Juu uusimmassa Bikessa (02/2008) oli tuo levaritesti. Testissä oli 10 eri jarrumallia + malleista eri levykokoja. 

Testissä oli seuraavat jarrut (suluissa perässä eri levykokojen arvosanat (yleensä 160 mm/180 mm/203 mm)):

- Avid Code 5 (Sehr Gut/Sehr Gut/Super)
- Avid Juicy 5 (Gut/Gut/Sehr Gut)
- Clarks (-/Mit Schwächen/-)
- Formula The One (Super/Super/Super)
- Gatorbrake Downhill (Befriegend/-/Befriegend)
- Hayes Stroker Trail (Sehr Gut/Sehr Gut/Sehr Gut)
- Magura Louise Bat (Gut/Gut/Gut)
- Quad Deuce (-/Gut/Sehr Gut)
- Shimano Deore XT (Gut/Sehr Gut/Super)
- Trickstuff The Gleg DH (-/-/Sehr Gut)

Magura Martaa ei ollut tässä testissä. 

Formula The Onen etujarrun painot eri koossa olivat: 407 g/461 g/510 g (levykoot näytti olevan 180/200/220 mm)



Viimeisimmässä Mountain Bikessakin (01/2008) oli levaritesti. Ohessa lyhyt referaatti siitä:

Testissä yhdeksän jarrua. Ohessa arvosanat eri levykoolle:

- Avid Code (-/Überragend/Überragend)
- Avid Juicy Ultimate (Sehr Gut/Sehr Gut/Überragend)
- Formula The One (-/Sehr Gut/Überragend)
- Hayes Stroker Trail (Gut/Sehr Gut/Sehr Gut)
- Hope Mono Mini Pro (Sehr Gut/-/-)
- Magura Louise Bat (Gut/Sehr Gut/Sehr Gut)
- Shimano Deore (Befriegend/Gut/Gut)
- Shimano XT (Gut/Sehr Gut/Sehr Gut)
- Tektro Auriga Comp (Sehr Gut/Sehr Gut/Sehr Gut)

Tässä testissä The Onen painot: 180 mm = 408/451 g, 200 mm = 489/528 g

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Helpoin korjata, niin pinta kuin runko, olisi kirkas lakka.

Mua tavallaan hirvittää ajatus mattagummipinnasta muutaman pesun/pannujen jälkeen. Mut kokemusta ei ole.

Tartee kattoa niitä Lekun XTR kampia, jos lopettaisi arpomisen toviksi ja laittaisi Scaleen vaan semmoiset.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Shimanon levyjarruhuoltovinkki päivälle: 

"Jos öljyä vuotaa ulos, tarkista öljytaso."

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leku

> Helpoin korjata, niin pinta kuin runko, olisi kirkas lakka.



Juuh. Taisin jostain lukea, että taalerihintaa jollain tuonkin takapäällä on ~250, joten ei sitä kalleuden vuoksi tarvittis itte korjata. 

Muutta mulle on nyt sitten nykytietämyksen valossa tulossa kohtuuharvinaisen SL:n erikoishifikevennysversio. Varmaan on kirkas lakka vähän vielä kevyempi kuin tuo lyijymatolla vuorattu painava normi_SL.  :Leveä hymy:  

Mistäs saa kiveniskuteippiä? Viistoputkiloon ja pystytuubin taakke laittaisin nyt ainakin.





> Tartee kattoa niitä Lekun XTR kampia, jos lopettaisi arpomisen toviksi ja laittaisi Scaleen vaan semmoiset.



Kammet on varmaan hyvät, mutta noihin voi olla varsin nihkeää hommata aftermarket rattahia. On näet vähän mielenkiintoisesti muotoiltu tuo isoimman limpun liitos kampiin. Ei ole mikään normilituska tuo ratas paksuussuuntaan.
Tai varmaan löytyy, mutta kammen ja rattaan lootiskohtaan jää ikivännäköinen 5mm porras. Hyi.

Mutta sittenhän näet itte, kun tulen puntaroimaan osia. Varmaan ne loput palikat tulee tällä viikolla myös. Voidaan samalla nauraa tolle ohjain leekerille; siellä on jotain muovirinkuloita sisällä. Paketissa tuli oikein kolme rinkulaa mukana, pitää vielä vaan keksiä, että mihin niitä on tarkoitettu lisättävän...  :Sarkastinen: 

>el G

Mulle kun aina välillä täs' levätessä juolahtaa mieleen erinäisiä juttuja, niin viimeisin oivallus kuuluu näin: jostain sain pieneen päähäni, jotta punaiset solokset ovat "discontinued".  :Sekaisin: 
Ota varmana huhupuheen levittämisenä toistaiseksi.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Kammet on varmaan hyvät, mutta noihin voi olla varsin nihkeää hommata aftermarket rattahia.



Taisin hipelöydä moisia T&A:n osastolla....

----------


## Leku

Saattaa noita ollakin. Vaan ongelma on siinä, että mitkään ei toimi niin hyvin kuin originaalit Shimanot. 
Ulkonäkö saattaa parantua ja ne on halvemmat, mutta muuten ei moisessa vaihdossa ole mittee järkee.

Paljonkohan esim noiden uusien kampien isoin ratas mahtaa maksaa varaosana? 100 euroa? Keskimmäinen 85 ja pienin 70?   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Portti

Onko lekustani saanut mitään palautetta pääkallonpaikalta noista SL:n maaliasioista?





> el G
> ...jostain sain pieneen päähäni, jotta punaiset solokset ovat "discontinued". 
> Ota varmana huhupuheen levittämisenä toistaiseksi.



Se olisi harmin paikka. Tosin ainakin Hi-Bike vielä listaa kyseisen kapistuksen nettisivuillaan. Katsellaan miten tuon kanssa käy. Kiinnostaisi muuten tietää miten sinun hankkimasi laakerin asennus onnistuu ja miten laakeri toimii kun saat sen pyörään joskus kiinni. Pistä palautetta jossain vaiheessa.





> Paljonkohan esim noiden uusien kampien isoin ratas mahtaa maksaa varaosana? 100 euroa? Keskimmäinen 85 ja pienin 70?



Bike 24:ssä on vissiin Shimanon alkuperäisiä vararattaita tarjolla:

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8...18c9d04ffccc7a

Mikäli oikein ymmärsin, niin keskiratas n. 100 eur, pikkuratas n. 20 eur ja isointa ei tarjolla.

----------


## Portti

Lisätään vielä, että www.bike-components.de tarjoaa näköjään myös isointa ratasta hintaan 135 eur. 

On noissa XTR-970-kampien rattaissa muuten kohtuulliset hinnankorotukset verrattuna XTR-960-rattaisiin. Bike-Componentsien hinnat (960/970-mallit)

22-piikkinen: 27 eur/16 eur
32-piikkinen: 44 eur/99 eur
44-piikkiinen: 78 eur/135 eur

Pikkuratas uudessa halvempi, mutta keskirattaan hinta yli kaksinkertaistunut ja isoin rataskin kallistunut melkein kuusikymppiä. Rattaiden hinnalla saa kokonaisen kampisetin. Halpaa kuin jogurtti!

----------


## Leku

Tommosen leekerin asennus ei voi olla monimutkaista. 

Meinaan kun "crown race":kin (mikä tää on suomeksi) on halkaistu ja se kiristyy kaulaputken ympärille sitten kun lopuksi kiristää koko paketin. Veikkaan että leekeritkin tipahtaa sisään ihan sormivoimin. 
Eli työkaluja tarvitsee kaulaputken lyhentämisessä ja kävyn junttaamisessa kaulan sisälle. Sitten tietty kuusiokoloavainta paketin kiristykseen.

Nyttenkun tuossa SL:ssä leekeripesät on kuituva (?), niin ehdotetaanko manufakturoitsijain taholta tuohon väliin mitään adhesiivia, lubrikanttia tahi muuta sensemmoista tribologian käsittämää ainesosasta?  :Sekaisin: 

Se vaan tuli justiinsä äskön mieleen, että enpäs nähny leekeri paketissa sellaista kiristyskartiota, mikä yleensä nuissa leekerilöissä on tuon ylimmän leekerin yhteydessä tavattu.

Että pitääpä tänään katella uudemman kerran onko siellä kaikki osat. Voi se olla niinkin, että kun en ajatellut asennusta aiemmin, jotta multa puuttuukin juurikin se crown race ja toi compression ring sitten löytyy. Tahi päinvastoin, tai sitten ei kumminkaanpäin. Ehkä kumminkin eniten näin, eli että se alin rinkula uupuu setistä.

----------


## Leku

> Rattaiden hinnalla saa kokonaisen kampisetin. Halpaa kuin jogurtti!



Juuh, lisäksi kaupanpäälle tulee vain keskiö leekeri, asennustyökalut ja kolmisenkymppiä rahaa. Tietty jollain hallmannin hinnoilla toikin lienee vielä edullinen, jos ei jopa Halpa...

----------


## Leku

Juu attanas. Crown Race uupuu ohjain leekerisetistä. Pitää valittaa ja vaatia vahingonkorvausta.  :Vihainen:

----------


## wanderer

> Crown Race uupuu ohjain leekerisetistä.



On muuten harvinaisen kettumaista yrittää saada hankittua sellainen erikseen.
R-Tech siinä sitten toi pelastuksen eikä tarvinnu hankkia toista leekeriä pelkän racen vuoksi.
Eikös noihin 970-xtr kammeksiin voi sitten lykätä ihan vakio TA-rinkulat kun originaaleista aika jättää.
Jauhoin sellaisella kampisetillä viime kesän vaihtelevissa olosuhteissa ja mikään ei antautunut. Kettinkinä oli C9.

----------


## Leku

Möö, miksi erikseen hankki hän?

----------


## izmo

Noi vaihtelevat olosuhteet vaikuttaa melkein yhtä pahalta kuin "tohtorin asennelenkillä" :Hymy:  mutta ei  varmaan niin kylmää kyytiä ollut....

----------


## wanderer

Kas kun se espanjanapina ken miun Scalen lähetti, ei sitten laittanu sitä penteleen racea mukaan.

----------


## wanderer

> Noi vaihtelevat olosuhteet vaikuttaa melkein yhtä pahalta kuin "tohtorin asennelenkillä" mutta ei  varmaan niin kylmää kyytiä ollut....



Kai ixzmokin sitten ymmärtää miksi miä jätän asennelenkit muille. 
Kisatessa polttaa turhan innostuksen moiseen rypemiseen  :Nolous:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

No, multa saa moisen racen, ainakin lainaan. Titaanisiakin olisi mut ne on Kingiin sopivia. Voi sopia muihinkin.

----------


## Leku

Juu ei myö nyt tarvita raceja, mutta kepeitä pikalinkkuja kyllä. Onkos sulla viä niitä ylimääräisiä? Pitää vaihtaa nämä nykyiset paainavat XTR-linkut johonkin kepeään.

----------


## Leku

Der Nixmann siellä taas kyseli, että tarvittenko chainstay protectoria. Ja tarvinhan miä. Samalla vois ottaa ylimääräisen vaihtajan kiinnityskorvakkeenkin.

----------


## mtok77

Mojoon käy sama korvake kuin Intensen Uzzi SL:ään ja Traceriin..

----------


## Leku

Jaa. No multa löytyy jo noi molemmat.  :Leveä hymy: 

Tämmösistä on nyt pikkuhiljaa edistytty tähän tulevaan Mojoon. Ekana oli Golden Arches of McDonalds, eli mitälie vuotta -98 kun hommasin ton SL:n. Seurasi GT:n STS:ää, jo silloin mun silmää miellytti semmoset vähän orgaanisemmat muodot, mitkä Gt omasi.  :Sarkastinen: 



Sillä tuli aika helevetin monta kilsaa jyystettyä. Toi SL on ehkä mun alltime-favoritti kaikista vehkeistä. Kohtuu kevyt setti ja herkkäliikkeinen jousitus, kun oli kierrejouset molemmissa päissä. Keula nyt oli tietty oma lukunsa myös sivuttais/eteen-taakse -herkkyydessään. Levyilla alajalat vipatti melko hassusti ja kruunuthan noissa sitten napsuivatkin. 

Ehdin perkele viä remppaamaan ton keulankin täysin, eli uudet liukupuslat+öljyt+tiivisteet juuri paria päivää ennen kruunun katkeamista. Jos jostain löytyisi iikivanha pulttikruunu tuohon, niin tossa oliskin hyvä peli. Tarvis mitään vokseja... 

Sitten joutessani hommasin oliskohan vuonna -02 tjsp tommosen Tracerin.


Tohon nyt on tietty pitänyt sittemmin päivittää SL:n pidempi linkku, Foxin Pushattu iskari ja Reba SL keulaksi. Kun en sitten kumminkaan jaksanut ajaa tolla X-foksilla kun se oli liian xc.. Muija siitä on tykännyt kyllä.

Oli tossa välissä vissiin jotain muitakin kikottimia, mutta ei jaksa turista nyt yhtään enempää. Pitää lähteä taas sotkemaan ylämäkeen kotia kohti. Onneksi ei tänään edes sada. Kovin paljoa.

----------


## mtok77

Ja mulla on tilauksessa toi chainstay protectori. Ja siniset linkut + titskupultit.

----------


## Leku

Nyt se Setä ehätti jo ilmoittamaan, että runko saapuu 99% varmuudella 25.1.2008. Siis sinne Uber-alles-landiaan.

Juhannuksena siis täällä?

----------


## Leku

Nyssitten tuli noita muita osia. Joku mustalaissetä ne nyt sitten kummiskin lähetti, vaikka tähtipyörästä ne tilasin?  :Sekaisin: 

Ei oo kyllä pahanpainoinen setti toi Syntacen F99 & Eastonin MonkeyLite XC tanko. Tanko vaikuttaa muutenkin just semmoselta mitä hainkin. Eli leveä. No, ei se ole kuin 660mm ja tuuman nousu. 
Siinä on nyt tietty se 30mm liikaa vipua puolellaan stemmiä ajatellen, joten tuskin tulee kestämään.  :Sarkastinen: 

Näkyy muuten olevan "vain" 100mm ton Shadow -takavaihtajan rissojen väli, luonnehdinta "heinähanko" siis pitää paikkansa. Lisäksi tosta puuttuu se vaijerinsäätöruuvi. No onhan se kahvoissa, mutta silti.

Vaihdeliippottimissakaan ei ole enää näyttöjä - ei ihme että kamat kevenee kun fiitserit ne vaan vähenee. Lisäksi shimano käyttää saatanan pahanhajuista ja tahmeaa rasvaa. Ihan srammia saatana! Eli suurta kurjuutta. Toivottavasti toiminta on vielä aitoa shimanoa, eikä mitään hampaat irvessä vääntämistä, vaikka sitä jossain Fillari-lehdessä kutsutaankin nokkelasti "tunnokkaaksi"...

Pakassakin on valittamista, kun se on "vaan" tympeän harmaa. Kai sinne pitää laittaa vähintään punainen lukkorengas, jossain läjässä mulla semmoinen taitaa olla. 

Niitä jarruja kai pitäisi haukotella seuraavaksi. Aini, etuvaihtaja ja kettingit myös, mutta nää onkin helppo rasti: XTR ja Campan rei'itetty ketju. Ja sitten se crown race.

----------


## Mekka

Kuva-arvoitus keittiöstäni...

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1702208/

----------


## Leku

Katokato. Mitä kautta tuli?

Reklaamia annetaan kyllä tuosta puolen metrin pinosta avarudettimia.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Juu ei myö nyt tarvita raceja, mutta kepeitä pikalinkkuja kyllä. Onkos sulla viä niitä ylimääräisiä? Pitää vaihtaa nämä nykyiset paainavat XTR-linkut johonkin kepeään.



Taitaa olla viä joku 8 paria. Kaikkia värejäkin kai, hopia, musta, kulta, pun ja musta. Ja uutta mtb:n riittävän pitkää mallia, silti joku vajaa 70g/pari.

Mullakin voi jossakin olla Adventure Componentsin punainen pakan kiristin Shimanolle. D-A kirkkaita on kuitenniin kasa mut ne tarttisi eloksoida punikiksi.

----------


## Leku

No mitä tulen vkonloppuna hakeen & punnitsemaan palikoita.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Juu, hianoo. Akka o duunissa uber alles joten aikaa o. Ei tarvi pesiä.

----------


## Mekka

No joo, noi palikat vaihtuu kyllä ja spacerit vähenee... oli pakko saada kasaan tänään. Wrench Scienceltä tilasin lokakuussa. http://www.wrenchscience.com/ En kyllä tiedä lähettävätkö enää Suomeen, kun täälläkin on nyt jälleenmyyjä. Oli harvoja jenkkiputiikkeja ketä suostui myymään eurooppaan.

----------


## Leku

Juu tossa on sevverran matala headtube, että herkästi tarvii joko säkää, avaruudettimia tai nousukkaan tangon. Pitää nyt kattoa miten ittekin lopulta tekee. Ennemmin laitan 2" nousulla olevan tangon kuin 2,5cm avaruudetinta (vs. 1" nousu). Ja sitten noita ohjain leekereita on matalaa ja korkeaa mallia vielä. Siitä saa arpoa jokainen mieleisensä.

Mitäs kokoa toi runko on?

----------


## Mekka

17". Kun keula vaihtuu 140mm:ksi, niin pitää kattoo sitten. Tossa keulassa on nyt 2 senttiä liikaa kaulaputkea...

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Juu tossa on sevverran matala headtube, että herkästi tarvii joko säkää, avaruudettimia tai nousukkaan tangon.



Tai isomman rungon.

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TURISTI

> Lisäksi tosta puuttuu se vaijerinsäätöruuvi. No onhan se kahvoissa, mutta silti.
> 
> Vaihdeliippottimissakaan ei ole enää näyttöjä - ei ihme että kamat kevenee kun fiitserit ne vaan vähenee. Lisäksi shimano käyttää saatanan pahanhajuista ja tahmeaa rasvaa. Ihan srammia saatana! Eli suurta kurjuutta. Toivottavasti toiminta on vielä aitoa shimanoa, eikä mitään hampaat irvessä vääntämistä, vaikka sitä jossain Fillari-lehdessä kutsutaankin nokkelasti "tunnokkaaksi"...



Amen!
Huomenna meen ostamaan Shimano-pipon. Ihan protestiksi kaikelle ylilyödylle Sram-hehkutukselle.

----------


## Portti

> Kuva-arvoitus keittiöstäni...



Komea on pyörä. Tuossa keittiön lattiallako se on kasattu?

Tulitko punninneeksi runkoa vai tuliko tuo kokonaisena Wrench Sciencesta? Olisi erittäin mielenkiintoista tietää rungon todellinen paino.

----------


## Leku

Huhuh. Batmobile huudettu. 


[Joo-o, taas näitä näkymättömiä kuvia.]

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.ph...86469#poststop

----------


## Portti

> Huhuh. Batmobile huudettu.



Joo, minäkin olen huomannut Derby-herran kulkineen. Uskomattoman ruma peli.

----------


## Leku

Kato nyt kun stemmissäkin on joku pehmustus päällä ja tupeissa jotkut syylät tai muut nysät taaksepäin. Voikohan ton puheita ottaa enää ollenkaan vakavasti tuollaisen esityksen jälkeen?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Portti

> ...Voikohan ton puheita ottaa enää ollenkaan vakavasti tuollaisen esityksen jälkeen?



Älä muuta virka.

----------


## china

Haha, melkoinen härveli. Jos sitä itsensä ja pyöränsä kurastumista pelkää noin paljon, niin lienee helpompi jo pysyä kotona.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Juide

Paljostako minä jään paitsi, kun Oulun seudulla näkyy olevan IP-banni mtbr foorumille?

----------


## Leku

Paaljosta. Paitti jos aikoinaan näit Okolas Nikolaksen "sininen oinas" -vainaan, niin sitten ei mitään ihmeellistä.  :Vink:

----------


## Juide

> Paaljosta. Paitti jos aikoinaan näit Okolas Nikolaksen "sininen oinas" -vainaan, niin sitten ei mitään ihmeellistä.



Ai, no sitten ei tarvi hätäillä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Mutta yleisesti hieman ketuttaa kun ei pääse tuonne foorumille katselemaan mitään muutakaan.

----------


## Mekka

> Komea on pyörä. Tuossa keittiön lattiallako se on kasattu?
> 
> Tulitko punninneeksi runkoa vai tuliko tuo kokonaisena Wrench Sciencesta? Olisi erittäin mielenkiintoista tietää rungon todellinen paino.



Ei ollu luotettavaa puntaria käytetävissä...toisaalta ihan sama. Käytin myös keittiön pöytää apuna. Puhtaampihan tuo on kun turvetetut perunat. Loppuis vaan tuo helvetillinen sade niin pääsis testilenkille.

----------


## Portti

> Ibiksellä on nyt jotain hämminkiä tuon SL:n gummituksen kanssa



Nyt yksi ameriiiikan poika, joka oli saanut kiiltäväpintaisen SL:n väitti, että syy kumipintaisten SL-runkojen toimitusongelmiin olisi se, että yksi erä SL-runkoja olisi maalattu vahingossa (heh) kirkkaalla värillä. 

Lähde:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?...&postcount=176

Ibis ei ole vissiin kertonut virallista kantaansa. Lekukaan ei ilmeisesti saanut vastausta maalikysymykseen Ibisiltä?

----------


## Leku

Voihan toi pitää vaikka paikkansakin? Mistäpä noita tietää. 

Suunnitellaan Yenkkilässä, tehdään Kiinassa, maalataan jossain, kasataan Yenkkilässä, toimitetaan taas toiselle puolelle palloa välikäden kautta. 

Ihme jos menee oikein.  :No huh!:

----------


## Larsson

Onkos kellään ollut ongelmia noiden Mojon vaihdekaapelien kanssa? Vaihtaisin mielellään jotkut suljetut versiot etteivät olis aina niin likaiset ja tarvis vähemmän rassata. Nokoneja ei vissiin kukaan ole saanut toimimaan täysjoustoissa? Onko jollain jottain muita virityksiä kuin vakiot?

-Lassi

----------


## mtok77

> Onkos kellään ollut ongelmia noiden Mojon vaihdekaapelien kanssa? Vaihtaisin mielellään jotkut suljetut versiot etteivät olis aina niin likaiset ja tarvis vähemmän rassata. Nokoneja ei vissiin kukaan ole saanut toimimaan täysjoustoissa? Onko jollain jottain muita virityksiä kuin vakiot?
> 
> -Lassi



Minulla on omassani ihan vakiokaapelit eikä niiden kanssa ole vielä ole ollut ongelmia.
Varmuuden maksimoimiseksi laitan Gore RideOn-kaapelit samalla kun vaihdan takavaihtajaksi XTR Shadown.

Millainen Mojo Lassilla on??

----------


## Larsson

Mun Mojo SL on vielä kaupassa kun en ole sitä ehtinyt hakea poissa kun on ollut kiirettä töissä. Voin vaikka laittaa kuvan kun ehin. Tai en tiiä kehtaako ku haukutaan vaan sitten kaikki sramit  :Vink:  Taidan ite ajaa kans ensin orkkikset rikki ja sitten vaihtaa johonki.

-Lassi

----------


## MPI

> Minulla on omassani ihan vakiokaapelit eikä niiden kanssa ole vielä ole ollut ongelmia.
> Varmuuden maksimoimiseksi laitan Gore RideOn-kaapelit samalla kun vaihdan takavaihtajaksi XTR Shadown.
> 
> Millainen Mojo Lassilla on??



Multa löytyy karvahattumojosta Alligatorin Bulletproofit, joissa mukana avonaisille osuuksille "suojaputket" http://www.alligatorcables.com/Products/bulletproof.htm . Suojaavat mukavasti myös runkoa, koska mulla on tapana hangata kaatuillessa noita vaijereita. Liukkaat ovat kaapelit  :Vink:

----------


## Leku

No niin saatana. Arvatkaapa onko kuulunut mun SL:stä mitään?  :Sarkastinen: 

Aivan oikein. Oikeassa oli sakumanne, 99% todennäköisyydellä jää runko saapumatta: "_The framework come to 99% at 25.1."_

Käy vielä kohta niin, että kun edellisestäkin erästä on jäänyt luvattuja runkoja toimittamatta, niin on arvontalaulun aika...  

Kannattaa vissiin alkaa vaan juomaan kaljaa, sen en ole vielä kaupasta nähny loppuvan. Harmillista, että olen fillarilla töisch, olis voinut marssia suoraan _yhdelle_.  :Hymy: 

Juhannus on taas vähän lähempänä.

----------


## Leku

No nyt tuli bike-discountista ohjain leekerin crown race. Ei vaan taida olla oikea. Crown racen laipan ja laakerin väliin jää 3mm rako. Taitaa olla vähissä tilauksen tämän jälkeen Bike-Discountista.

----------


## izmo

öö... tota en vaan ymmärrä miksei fillarilla voi marssia yhdelle... eikö se oo ainoo oikee tapa???

----------


## Mikko

Yhdeltäkö tulit torstaina vastaan ilman valoja ja kypärää kampikierrosten olessa noin 30?

----------


## izmo

> Yhdeltäkö tulit torstaina vastaan ilman valoja ja kypärää kampikierrosten olessa noin 30?



ai sä  huomasit vaikka tulin ilman valoja :Hymy:

----------


## MTB 50+

Katselin eilen kolmea  kokoonpanossa  olevaa Ibistä. Takalinkku näyttää mielenkiintoiselta ja runko tukevalta. Pari oli  sellaista  todella  kirkkaan väristä  ja yksi  lakkapintainen.

Hyviltä  näyttivät.

----------


## Leku

Juu, mutta oikeasti linkutus ei ole kovin mielenkiintoinen, rungot on löysiä ja ne oli lisäksi normi-mojottajia.  :Vink: 

Ei vaan jos ei ensi viikolla kuulu mun rungosta mitn, niin vahvasti kääntyy epäily siihen suuntaan, jotta mulle tulee kaiken säätämisen jälkeen sittenkin toi tavallinen SL, ei vahingossa kirkkaaksi lakattua. 

Mikäs väri muuten on se "todella kirkkaan värinen"? Ilmaus lienee jotain turkua, mitä en osaa ymmärtää.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Oz

Näin hämäläisittäin tarkasteltuna näyttäisi nuo linkutuksettimet olevan kurjahko kopio VPP-vastaavista, mitä nyt nivelpisteet ovat lipsahtaneet vähän sivuun.
Saattaahan tuokin siis toimia  :Leveä hymy: 

Meillä päin muuten tuon kirkkaan värisen voisi tulkita yhtä kuin "läpinäkyvä".
Ainakin yksi semmonen Profeetta tuossa pyörii mukana lenkeillä.

----------


## länsiväylä

Oh No..! I´ve lost my Mojo!








> No niin saatana. Arvatkaapa onko kuulunut mun SL:stä mitään? 
> 
> Aivan oikein. Oikeassa oli sakumanne, 99% todennäköisyydellä jää runko saapumatta: "_The framework come to 99% at 25.1."_

----------


## Leku

Joutessamme eilen, tuossa muutaman viskimoukun (Highland Park 18v) ohessa, puntaroitiin palikoita. 

Easton Monkeylite XC 660/1" CNT 167g
XTR 11-32 224g
XTR kampisetti w. leekeri 791g
F99 stemmi 105mm 106g
Syntacen korkki 7g 
XTR shadow mallia "hanko" 181g
XTR vivut + vaijerit 252g
IS-2 leekeri (viritettynä titaani crown racella) 57g

Tuossahan on jo noita kevennyskohtehia paljonkin: stemmiin titaanipultit, Imun "less than zero" -korkki stemmin päälle, samalla pitää kai laittaa se Syntacen kevennyskäpy-aluruuvi -yhdistelmä.   :Sarkastinen: 

Toisaalta, joudun kyllä kai laittamaan maantiefillarista tutut vaijerinäytöt tuohon, kun en ossoo (halua) ilman vaihdepykälänäyttöä ajaa. 

Satulavaihtoehtoja on "rajattomasti", koska tehdas sijaitsee kummiskin tuossa vajaan 10km päässä. Jos oikein painavaksi heittäytyy tällä saralla, niin siihen saa näköjään sen yli 70 grammaa hukkumaan. 
Tiiäs sitten voiko noin painavalla satulalla edes ajaa, se kun vaikuttaa pyörän kallistamiseen putkelta kirittättäessä.  :Vink:

----------


## Portti

Kiitos punnitustiedoista Leku. Kai meinasit rungonkin punnita kun se joskus sinne saakka tiensä löytää?

Niin nuo uudet XTR-vivutko on ilman vaihdenäyttöjä? Sama asia on häirinnyt minua noissa X.0-vivuissakin. Saattaa olla, että minun vipuvalintani kääntyykin XTR:stä XT:hen kun käsittääkseni uusissa XT-vivuissa on vaihdenäytöt.

----------


## Portti

> Näin hämäläisittäin tarkasteltuna näyttäisi nuo linkutuksettimet olevan kurjahko kopio VPP-vastaavista, mitä nyt nivelpisteet ovat lipsahtaneet vähän sivuun.
> Saattaahan tuokin siis toimia



Kateellisten panettelua.

----------


## Leku

Joo näisseijoo näyttöjä. Kevyempihän siitä tulee, kun laittaa ne vaijerimokkulat. Ainakin takavaihdevaijeriin pitää saada semmoinen. 

Emmiä tiiä viittinkö runkoa punnita, kaikki osat kyllä. Sitten voitaisiin punnita kokonaisuuden paino ja vähentää osat ja kas, meillä on tietämys rungon painosta.  :Vink:

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Mää oon huomannu, valitettavsti, että eniten osayhdistelmän painoon vaikutta kuskin paino  :Irvistys: 

Ite vaihoin XT:n vaihtajista XTR:n ja ei ainakaan mulla oo mitään vaihdenäyttöjä oo ollu ikävä. Eipä mulla kyllä oo mittari ja heijastimiakaan puhumattkaan mistään sykehärpäkkeitä. XTR:ssä huomaa, kun ei oo enää pienempää pykälää tarjolla. "Tyhjää" liikkeettä ei niin ku XT, jossa saa painaa turhaan. Tietysti, jos teillä on tarvetta tietää onko isompaa välitystä vielä tarjolla, kun ajatte viittäkymppiä niin se o eriasia, tai jos, ette tiedä millä eturattaalla ajatte  :No huh!: . Ehkä teidän pitäs vaan ajaa enempi ja spekuloida vähempi  :Vink:  

Parasta XTR:ssä on mahdollisuudessa käyttää pienemmällä takarattaalle vaihtavaa vipua (oikein päin toimivalla vaihtajalla) molempiin suuntiin eli peukulla hoituu koko homma. Seuraavaksi saisivat kehittää vaihtajan, joka toimii yhdellä vivulla...

X.O. vertaamista, oli aika ankea kokemus, kun tommoisilla varustettua filoa testasin. Tuntu tosi antiikkiselta vaihtaa 1 pykälä kerrallaan esim. alamäen alkaessa...

----------


## Leku

Miäkin kokeilin kerran X0:aa. Tiedäs ny, vaikuttiko kokemuksen surkeuteen se, että  kyseiset helvetinperkeleet oli yhdistetty singlepivotti kannondaleen, missä oli viä joku lefty keulana. Ei kyllä vakuuttanu mikään noista - pelkkää kauheutta koko kyhäelmä. 

Vaan vaihdenäyttöjä "tarvin". Tossa jo monena aamuna huomannut, että kas, täysin ristiin vedetty, molemmissa päissä isoin ratas. Tietysti sitä enää siinä vaiheessa tiedolla mitään tee. Pitäisikin ehkä panostaa vaihtovaloihin ja semmoseen summerin, mitkä alkaisivat nalkuttaa epäsuositeltavan yhdistelmän lähestyessä.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Oz

Loistava tilaisuus kammeta tämä vaihdenäyttökeskusteluksi, näin siis tehtäköön:
Itse pidän varsin oivana etuvaihtajan näyttöä, sitä tulee jatkuvasti vilkuiltua. Takavaihtajan näytöllä ei ole käyttöä.

----------


## länsiväylä

> X.O. vertaamista, oli aika ankea kokemus, kun tommoisilla varustettua filoa testasin. Tuntu tosi antiikkiselta vaihtaa 1 pykälä kerrallaan esim. alamäen alkaessa...



Osta Gripparit!

----------


## Portti

Itse olen kyllä tykännyt kovastikin noista X.0-vivuista ja takavaihtajasta. Hyvä ja jämäkkä tuntuma noissa on. Vaihdenäyttöä olen tosiaankin niihin kaipaillut, nyt tulee vilkuiltua silloin tällöin alaspäin, että mikäs kombinaatio olikaan käytössä.

Se on muuten hienoa, että SRAM on tuonut lisää kilpailua Shimanolle ja Shimano joutui peräytymään mm. Dual Controlin kautta havitellusta pakko-integraatiosta ja on muutenkin joutunut skarppaamaan. Uskonpa, että uudet XTR:t ja XT:n ovat SRAMin kautta tulleiden paineidenkin ansiosta parempia.

----------


## Leku

Ee helevetti. Huomasin justiinsa, että multa puuttuu ton IS-2:n racen lisäksi yksi avaruudetinkin. Ja koska toi avaruudetin on tuon interlock spacer -setin ylin osa, ei noilla kolmella mukana olevalla avaruudettimella tee yksinään mitään. 

Hiukan jouduin jo avautumaan tuonne H&S Bike Discounttiin.

Taidanpa jättää tämän setin varaosiksi ja tilaan semmoisen punaisen Soloksen jostain. 

Laulun sanoin: "_Köniinsä sietäisi julma sakemanni - humppasi vaan kun paloi Rovaniemi!"_ Kohta laitan Visan agentit liikkeelle ja se on rumaa nähtävää.

----------


## Attitude

> Ee helevetti. Huomasin justiinsa, että multa puuttuu ton IS-2:n racen lisäksi yksi avaruudetinkin. Ja koska toi avaruudetin on tuon interlock spacer -setin ylin osa, ei noilla kolmella mukana olevalla avaruudettimella tee yksinään mitään. 
> 
> Hiukan jouduin jo avautumaan tuonne H&S Bike Discounttiin.
> 
> Taidanpa jättää tämän setin varaosiksi ja tilaan semmoisen punaisen Soloksen jostain. 
> 
> Laulun sanoin: "_Köniinsä sietäisi julma sakemanni - humppasi vaan kun paloi Rovaniemi!"_ Kohta laitan Visan agentit liikkeelle ja se on rumaa nähtävää.



Vaan miksi ei Kuninkaan punainen versio? Loppuu spekulointi siitäkin aiheesta (ja pitkäksi aikaa...) :Vink:

----------


## Portti

> Vaan miksi ei Kuninkaan punainen versio? Loppuu spekulointi siitäkin aiheesta (ja pitkäksi aikaa...)



Voipi olla hankalaa tunkea sellaista Mojon integroituun ohjainlaakeritsydeemiin.

----------


## Leku

> "_The framework come to 99% at 25.1."_



Saatanan hienoa, keksin taas tavan lainata itseäni. 

Onkohan sakumanne luulossaan vilpitön, mutta kovasti näyttää uskovan asiaansa. Tänään tuli nimittäin tilannetiedotus: "_The frames are not arrived on Friday. Will arrive this week. You get  immediate message, thank you for your patience ._

Vaan toi lopun vittuilu laittoi epäilyttämään. Vai että oikein kiitoksia _kärsivällisyydestä_?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Leku

Varastin puntarointitiedotuksia tuolta internetistä.

Posted by the gÅte: "_Fox 32 Talas RLC 2008 -keula, jonka painoksi OBH näytti 1.868 g kun työpaikan tarkka vaaka oli näyttänyt 1.862 g => paineroa oli n. 0,3%._"

Onpa jäätävän painava! Tietty kokopitkällä kauluksella, mutta siltikin. Pitäisköhän mun vaihtaa toi ankkuri semmoiseen ei-talakseen? Mitähän semmoinen on kepeämpi?

----------


## izmo

ööh... no kevennysgurutohtorin sidi josta sisuskalut putsattu pois... painoo jotain 1.1kg?

----------


## Portti

Juu, sen verran Talas painaa nykyään. 

Minun vanha vm. 2004 Talas RLC painoi samalla työpaikan vaa'alla 1.805 g katkaistulla kaulaputkella. Ts. painoa tullut neljässä vuodessa n. 60 g lisää.

Talas RLC:n ja Float RLC:n ilmoitettu painoero näyttää olevan 70 g. Float R olisi vielä 60 g kevyempi.

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

-> Lelu F120RLC painaa n. 1600. Rapala tosin näytto 15.. alkusta lukemaa.

Talaksessa näyttää esiintyvän pikku vikaakin:
http://picasaweb.google.fi/Kari.Veik...89863860053586

Parista muustakin yksilöstä raportoitu sama ominaisuus...

----------


## Attitude

> Voipi olla hankalaa tunkea sellaista Mojon integroituun ohjainlaakeritsydeemiin.



No kas perkelettä - ovat sitten semmosen siihen tunkeneet...  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Ee helevetti. Huomasin justiinsa, että multa puuttuu ton IS-2:n racen lisäksi yksi avaruudetinkin. Ja koska toi avaruudetin on tuon interlock spacer -setin ylin osa, ei noilla kolmella mukana olevalla avaruudettimella tee yksinään mitään.



Niinhän mää sanoin, asiasta mitään ymmärtämättä, muutaman huurteisen virvoittamana.

Tosin mää pidin sitä eka suunnittelu-erheenä ja sit vasta korjasin että:"...paitti jos tästä puuttuu jotain.... 

 :Leveä hymy: 

Mistaakseni mun F100R painaa 1580g mut siitä ei saakkaan pitempää. Se oli kevein Fox jotai sai 07' mun tietääkseni. Paitti jos 80mm puuttui viä pätkä mutten usko.

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

> Mistaakseni mun F100R painaa 1580g mut siitä ei saakkaan pitempää. Se oli kevein Fox jotai sai 07' mun tietääkseni. Paitti jos 80mm puuttui viä pätkä mutten usko.



Saman painon mittasin omasta F120RLC:stä Rapalalla, katkaisemattomalla kaulaputkella. (Rapala näyttää maitopurkin kilon painoisena). En vaan usko sitä niin kevyeksi.

----------


## Leku

> Niinhän mää sanoin



Niin kyllä. En tosin ole tommosia _pelkkää_ muovia sisältäviä rinkuloita kumminkaan laittamassa alle ja kun varastin sulta viä sen titaani-reissinkin, niin tässä vaiheessa haukun saksalaisia ihan vaan muodon ja huvituksen vuoksi. Kohta laitan jonkin nootin menemään, missä uhkaan niitä vaikka jollain Luottokunnalla.  :Leveä hymy: 

Tässä on muuten paras peruste sille, miksi Kiina on oiva tuotantopaikkakunta: "_Keep production in China, if someone gets a fly into my mojo clear coat they will get executed. What more do you want out of quality control. Fly = Beheading._  :No huh!:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> .... ja kun varastin sulta viä sen titaani-reissinkin....



No hyvä kun kelpasi. On taas yksi .tun kallis ja piäni osa tänne kämppään hukattavaksi. Mulla on varovasti arvioiden pelkkiä titaaniosia tonnilla täällä, jossain....

Jos Mojoon käy 8mm pultit niveliin niin mulla olisi sellasia custom teetettyjä kassillinen ja iskarin kiinnitykseen kanssa+ti-M6-muttereita. Saat halvalla. Teetin Mountain Cycleen ihan kaikki pultit mitoilla titaanista mutta ku ne tuli niin pyörä oli jo myyty pois.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Leku

Ne kevennyslinkut ei kai ole viäkään löytyny?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## MPI

Moi!

Jos jotain kiinnostaa enää tavalliset Mojot, niin RSPshop:sta löytyy muutama runko suht edullisesti sekä sitten tämä tarjous http://rspdesigns.nexenservices.com/...oducts_id=2311 Toivottavasti en sekoittanut tätä SL - keskustelua.

----------


## mtok77

> Jos Mojoon käy 8mm pultit niveliin niin mulla olisi sellasia custom teetettyjä kassillinen ja iskarin kiinnitykseen kanssa+ti-M6-muttereita. Saat halvalla. Teetin Mountain Cycleen ihan kaikki pultit mitoilla titaanista mutta ku ne tuli niin pyörä oli jo myyty pois.



Tossa Mojo SL:ssä on titaanipultit jo ihan vakiovarusteena.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Juu, mut siltä varalta kun joskus syyskuussa tuo pöllätään pöytään ja soon kuitenkin vahingossa vähemmän SL malli. 

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Ne kevennyslinkut ei kai ole viäkään löytyny?



Nyt sanamukaisesti löytyi. Vastoin tapojani siivosin "vähän" vaatekaappia. Joku 7 paria löytyi.

----------


## Hammer

Pistäs samu privana hintatietoja ja muuta teknistä tietoo ... yks pari vois upota vaikka Blur:n

----------


## Leku

Enpäs olisi tätä päivää uskonut näkeväni!

Der Nixmann ilmoitti Mojon ilmaantuneen. Osasi vielä kertoa, jotta näitä, syystä tai kolmannesta, kirkkaaksi lakattuja SL:iä on 40 wöörldwide. Kuka haluaa ostaa? Kolme kiloa hinta.  :Vink: 

Nyt enää jännittää se, että muistaako se laittaa pullon sitä luvattua Ibis-viinaa mukaan... 

Pitää vielä päättää ne jarrut. Ehkä saan tänään oivia visioita. Konttorissa.  :Hymy: 

Aini, on tänään tehty nuita hankintojakin: maksettu taannoin varastettu ti-race ja juurikin noi Imu:n kevennyslinkuttimet. Mitä niissä nyt on, hiilikuituakselia, Victrexin komposiittimutterit jne. Ei mitään ihmeellistä siis.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Leku

Jaha. Bike-discountin typerykset lähettivät pelkän interlockavaruudetinpinon päällimmäisen osan, eivät tietenkään crownracea. Tiiäs jaksaako sitä naukua enää - no totta helvetissä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Portti

> Enpäs olisi tätä päivää uskonut näkeväni!
> 
> Der Nixmann ilmoitti Mojon ilmaantuneen. Osasi vielä kertoa, jotta näitä, syystä tai kolmannesta, kirkkaaksi lakattuja SL:iä on 40 wöörldwide. Kuka haluaa ostaa? Kolme kiloa hinta.



Hieno homma! Lienee ensi viikolla sinulla tuo SL VSVLE (=Very Shiny Very Limited Edition).

[EDIT]
Editoidaanpa välittömästi tätä viestiä kun täytyy juhlistaa sitä kun meikäläinenkin pääsi tämän keskusteluryhmän jäseneksi tämän viestin myötä - eikä kestänytkään kuin reilut kahdeksan vuotta. Kun nyt on vauhtiin päästy, niin tässähän saattaa jo lähivuosina innostua niin paljon näistä intendenttinetti-jutuista, että ryhtyy pian jopa käyttämään noita nuorison suosimia hymiöitä viesteissään...noh ei kai nyt sentään.

----------


## Leku

> Hieno homma! Lienee ensi viikolla sinulla tuo SL VSVLE (=Very Shiny Very Limited Edition).



SL VWPV  (=Very Wrongly Painted Version) lähinnä? 

Näin totesimme Tohtorin kera Konttorissa.  :No huh!: 

Saa ny nähä. Ny on muutama alla...  :Vink:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Mulla olisi Mojoon sellainen Selle San Marcon Concord mallinen Signature Corcord Integra, alupinnoilla olevat kuitukiskot integroituna kanteen. Semmonen 100g yksilö. Ajele sillä kunnes saan jotakin kepeenpään aikaan? Se o just sellanen mistä diggasit, ei mikään suora läystäke.

----------


## Leku

No helvetti. Kaupat.

Mitäs ne linkut muuten painaa? Mullahan on nyt kiinni jotkut jeesuksenvanhat XTR:n linkuttimet, joissa on tuota ylimääräistä kokolailla. Mutta ei hätää, niin on mullakin...  :Leveä hymy: 

Mutta päinvastaisista, vääristä käsityksistä välittämättä, ajokin+kuljettajansa kokonaismassa on ratkaiseva tekijä. Kun tilanne on nytkin jo sellainen, että Tohtori on joutunut nöyrtymään mulle minuuttitolkulla esim. kinahmin hiekkatiepätkällä*, niin ajatelkaapas tilannetta, kun saan ajokin painon edes 11kg:llä alkavaksi. Vai pitikö se olla 10:lla alkava? Ei voi enää käsittää, mutta joskus visio on ollut selvä.

Lähitulevaisuuden tapahtumahorisontti on kyä selvä: Mokomaa ihmettelemään Tullikamarille. Sitä ei tiiä vaikka sitä joutuisi taas "yhden" ottamaan. 




*) No miä ajoin kyllä autolla.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

68g ja ne o sellaset 08' mtb Über-pitkällä takiasakselolla. Joku reilu 50g lähtee, eli €/g=halbaa.

Mää lähen talssiin kaupoille. Ja paan saunan taas päälle, perkele,keli o kui morsmaikku kerran kuussa. 

Mää meen katteleen kylmäkoneita  kuten asiantunteva spinningohjaaja ilmaisi. Piti mennä fillarilla mutta ei tossa sohjossa mihinkään pääse. Gay's Go uuden salin avajaispippalot olisi tyrkyllä mutta paskalaatikolla sinne hinaaminen vaati "pari" alle. Se tieto että istuu pellirasiassa jonka reittiin/vauhtiin yms. ei itse voi enää siinä vaiheessa vaikuttaa ahdistaa.  Olis ny kesä ja kuivaa...

----------


## Leku

Muutes. Onkos kukaan hankkinut semmoista läpinäkyvää kiveniskuteippiä jostain?

Vois nyt heti tuoreeltaan laitella viistoputken alapintaan ja joihinkin muihin taktisesti valittuihin kohteisiin moista.
Jaksaiskohan sitä käydä ihmettelemässä jossain autotarvikesliikkessä vai missä tommosta voisi olla?

Ibiksen logoilla varustettu liskonnahka maksoi 8,50 euroa. Ihan vaan semmoisena tiedotuksena. 
Sitten oli vielä tulossa ylimääräinen vaihtajan kiinnityskorvake. Emmä noita ole historiani aikana katkaissut kyllä kuin yhden, mutta silloin tuli 17km kävely/talutus. Kivaa hommaa ajokengillä. Se talutus.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Kun tilanne on nytkin jo sellainen, että Tohtori on joutunut nöyrtymään mulle minuuttitolkulla esim. kinahmin hiekkatiepätkällä...



Konttori on taas tehny tehtävänsä...  :Hymy: 

Mutta ilman muuta Mojo SL:stä pitää saada kympillä alkava. 2.5 kg:n rungosta (iskarin kera) saa ajo-ominaisuuksien kärsimättä 9.x-kiloisen fillarinkin, mutta tuolloin pitää heittää kaikki järki ja kohtuus yli laidan. Alle 11 kiloon pääsee kuitenkin järkeään (ja Maria) menettämättä.  :Vink:

----------


## MPI

> Muutes. Onkos kukaan hankkinut semmoista läpinäkyvää kiveniskuteippiä jostain?
> 
> Vois nyt heti tuoreeltaan laitella viistoputken alapintaan ja joihinkin muihin taktisesti valittuihin kohteisiin moista.
> Jaksaiskohan sitä käydä ihmettelemässä jossain autotarvikesliikkessä vai missä tommosta voisi olla?
> 
> Ibiksen logoilla varustettu liskonnahka maksoi 8,50 euroa. Ihan vaan semmoisena tiedotuksena. 
> Sitten oli vielä tulossa ylimääräinen vaihtajan kiinnityskorvake. Emmä noita ole historiani aikana katkaissut kyllä kuin yhden, mutta silloin tuli 17km kävely/talutus. Kivaa hommaa ajokengillä. Se talutus.



Taperoll Oy Castreninkadulla Kalliossa Helsingissä. 3M kiveniskuteippi 10m about 30 erkkiä

----------


## Fin-76

> Muutes. Onkos kukaan hankkinut semmoista läpinäkyvää kiveniskuteippiä jostain?



Hep, aina löytyy hyvään tarkoitukseen  :Hymy:

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Mitään painonnusteippejä! Sehän se fillari vaan kevenee, kun kiveniskut syö ylimääräistä hiiltä poijes. Sitä paitsi, jos meinaat ajaakin sillä filolla hajoaa se varmasti johonkin muuhun kuin kiveniskemiin...

Titaaniakselinen pikalinkku ainakin etukiekossa on mielestäni vähän siinä ja siinä. Ohjaustuntuma kärsii pahasti ainkakin, jos on yhtä herkkä sen suhteen kun mä. 9mm läpiakseli on jo hyvä. Go DT. Hävitä ne _painavat_ Kingit...

----------


## Leku

Kingit on, pysyy ja paranee vaan. Piste.

Vaan taidan laittaa noi Teh Onekset Minnaar -versiona tilaukseen? Ovat tietty vähän painavammat (setti +200g?) kuin jotkut Marta SL:t tms, mutta jos laittaisi hiukan kompensoidakseen 160mm laikoilla? 



Mikähän laikka tuossa ylimmässä kuvassa on? Kohtuuköykäisen oloinen.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Ylemmässä kuvassa näkyy holkit jarrun ja keulan välissä. Siitä veikkaisin 180mm.

----------


## Leku

Niin juu halkaisija varmaan tommonen. Laikkojen merkki oli mielessä, mutta ne oli jotkut tommoset:
http://83.211.94.164/catalogo/bk/cat...&id_modello=14

----------


## Miggi

> Muutes. Onkos kukaan hankkinut semmoista läpinäkyvää kiveniskuteippiä jostain?
> 
> Vois nyt heti tuoreeltaan laitella viistoputken alapintaan ja joihinkin muihin taktisesti valittuihin kohteisiin moista.
> Jaksaiskohan sitä käydä ihmettelemässä jossain autotarvikesliikkessä vai missä tommosta voisi olla?



3M matskua löytynee ainakin Polar Autovarusteesta laukontorilta.

----------


## Leku

See tuota. Tilasin nyt sitten tämän keventelyn lopuksi vielä painavat jarrutkin, eli noi The Onet tuommoisina kiilloteltuina Minnaar -versioina. Eteen reippaasti 180mm laikka. Tuumasin, että jos nyt kokeilisi tuollaisia, kyllähän noista eroon pääsee jos niikseen tulee.

Niin joo ja XTR:n etuvaihtaja tulossa myös.

Täähän on mennyt muutekin hyvin ja täysin suunnitelmien mukaan:
-Ensin olin hankkimassa normi-mojovaa
-no sitten tulikin SL
-ehdottomasti gummitettuna
-tuli kirkas
-iskari ensin Foks
-tulikin kuiduteltu DT
-solonen leekeriksi
-tuli köyhäilymalli
-Juicyt jarruiksi
-tuli formulat
-160mm laikat
-paskammarjat, 180/160
-ajattelin vähentää juopottelua
-PASKAMMARJAT ja röhönaurut päälle

 :Hymy:

----------


## aaltomar

Vähän niin kuin sodassa, ensimmäisen viholliskontaktin jälkeen kaikki suunnitelmat menevät uusiksi.

----------


## Pave

> Täähän on mennyt muutekin hyvin ja täysin suunnitelmien mukaan...



Ihan normirojektihan tuo!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leku

Mainittakoon, että sakemannista ei ole rahojen siirtämisen jälkeen kuulunut enää mitään... no ootellaan... kärsivällisesti... ehtii vaan perkeleen pitkälle...  :Hymy: 

Silläkin saa lisäarvoa, että tilaa kaiken ulkomailta. Tuossa tuota teippiä: http://www.biketape.co.uk/Welcome.html

----------


## Larsson

Amerikan maalla huhutaan kovasti, että nuo 3M teipit ym. vastaavat eivät pysyisi kiinni tuossa Mojo SL:n maalissa. Joku oli löytänyt jonkun teipin mikä pysyis, mutta en tähän hätään muista mikä se oli.

-Lassi

----------


## Oz

biketape is the best quality ‘helicopter tape’ available


Miten olen voinut tulla toimeen ilman tätä loistavaa keksintöä?

----------


## Portti

> biketape is the best quality ‘helicopter tape’ available. Miten olen voinut tulla toimeen ilman tätä loistavaa keksintöä?



Minä taas en voi ymmärtää, miten olen tullut toimeen ilman pomminkestävää maalia pyörässä:

http://www.paxcon.com/tv_news.shtml

...noh, onneksi tilanne on korjaantumassa ja jatkossa ei tarvitse olla ilman tuota välttämättömyystarviketta.






> Amerikan maalla huhutaan kovasti, että nuo 3M teipit ym. vastaavat eivät pysyisi kiinni tuossa Mojo SL:n maalissa.



Näinhän ne ameriiiikan poijjat meinaa. Lekua tuo ei onneksi koske kun hänen SL:n pinnan pitäisi olla kiiltävän mallinen.

----------


## Leku

Taitaa Saku Manne lukea tätä topiikkia, koska heti kuului huhuiluuni vastaus: Laittaa setin liikkeelle ensi maanantaina, koska on nyt reissun piällä. Aika kauan kestää nordealla rahojen postitus saksaan, koska viime lauantaina tehty webbirahasiirtomääräys oli vasta eilen laitettu eteenpäin.

Noo, CRC:llä on jarrut ja etuvaihtajakin ollut "processing"-tilassa jo kohta kolme päivää. 

Hiljaa hyvä tulee?

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Mää pistin saapasmaahan euroja kasan jotta hiilarin määrä kasvaisi tuvassa. Sittenpähän saa tilata taksillisen "viulun" soittajia juipin osoitteeseen jos ei settiä näy parin viikon sisään. Saa nähdä...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mekka

3M:n kiveniskuteippi on pysynyt kumipintaisessa SL:ssä mulla kolmen erittäin mutaisen lenkin (ja kolmen vaahtopesun) ajan loistavasti. Sitä löytyy Taperoll Oy, Castereninkatu, HKI. Ostin sitä paksuinta ja samalla taipuisinta mallia, joka taipuu kyllä joka suuntaan. 400mm x 300mm:n pala 20€, ja riittää vaikka kavereillekin.

Tulli ilmoitti tänään super-edullisen Talasin saapumisesta, harmi kun ei ehtinyt noutaa. Ei se halpa dollari nyt niin paha asia ole.

-M-

----------


## kilimu

> 3M:n kiveniskuteippi on pysynyt kumipintaisessa SL:ssä mulla kolmen erittäin mutaisen lenkin (ja kolmen vaahtopesun) ajan loistavasti.
> -M-



Jos joku saa tuon teipin pesemällä irti, niin on aika myrkyt käytössä.. 
Vähän aikaa sitten poistin omia vanhoja teippejä rungosta(kivien ym iskuista hiukan ruttaantuneita) niin sai kyllä repiä ihan kiitettävästi!
Se ihan ohutkin teippi riittää vallan mainiosti ja on helpompi liimata vaikeampiinkin paikkoihin. Teippihän on luonnollisesti hyvin muotoutuvaa/venyvää.

----------


## Leku

Ny jännittää - DHL:n tracking koodit on saatu.  :Sekaisin: 

Aini. CRC on jo kohta mitä...viikon prosessoinut jarrutilausta. Varmaan tää touhu jää nyt sitten kummiskin palikoista kiinni ja ensisavut otetaan juurikin juhannuksena.
Noo, toisilla on suuremmat murheet: Luonnonmullistukset Kiinassa ja tämän vaikutukset tuotantoon, kinuskien uudenvuodenkrapula, laminointimuottien hienosäädöt (XL-kokoisia ei kai ole toimitettu vielä yhtään?) jne.  :Vink:

----------


## Mikrometri

Liekkö tänä vuonna tullut priimaa ollenkaan vaan sekundoista on irroitettu hylkäystarrat ja myyty lopulta priimana rungot.
Tuo on muuten totta että siellä Kiinassa on käynyt kupruja ja onnettomuuksia tuotantolaitoksille.
Tänäänkin sen avulla selitin ihan toisen jutun mutta tuota tullaan pitkään käyttämään ns.hyvänä selityksenä asiakkaille.

----------


## Oz

> XL-kokoisia ei kai ole toimitettu vielä yhtään?



Ihmettelinkin, jotta mikä on tuo outo valoilmiö tänään aamulla, aamuruskoko se siellä?
Mutta ei - poskien punahehkua ja alahuulen väpätystä tuosta melkein naapuristahan se  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leku

Jos joku haluaa / tarvitsee M- tai L-kokoisen SL:n VÄLITTÖMÄSTI TOIMITUKSEEN kirkkaaksi lakattuna, ottakoot yhteyttä, niin laitan yhteystiedot. 2600 euroa hintaa, ilmeisesti tuolla DT:llä, ei ollut infoa.

Nopeat syävät hitaiden eväät.

----------


## Portti

Kääpiöiden kokoja - ei käy! Odotellaan rauhassa se alahuuli väpättäen aikuisten kokoja.

----------


## Oz

Varo vaan Portti, etteivät ammu syksyllä hirvenä Kukonkoivussa!

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Onkos tää se Lekun Mojo?



Jotain kuitua se ainakin on ja siinä on yhtä hurja riser-tanko...

----------


## Fin-76

> Onkos tää se Lekun Mojo?
> 
> Jotain kuitua se ainakin on...



Ettei vain olis etelävaltioiden mallia. Tota on pakko ajaa stetsoni päässä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leku

No en tiiä mitä sieltä ny sitte tulee.

Tuli meinaan ensin trackingnumerot. Sitten tuli korjaus. Sitten tuli korjauksen korjaus. Sitten tuli pyyntö, että viittisiksää laittaa meijän webbisivulle palautetta meidän toiminnasta.  :Hymy: 

Ennen en laita mitään, ennenkuin luvatun ibis-viinaspullon kohtalosta on saatu varmuus.

----------


## Leku

Pullo siält tulee: "_Please carefully unwrap the package !!_
_It is glass aboard !!_
_On Mojo head tube are caps made of plastic ,Please not remove tool, but only with the hand !!!_

----------


## Leku

*Viuh räps*

Viittisköhän sitä hakea tänään paketin postista?  :Cool:

----------


## Leku

Joo. On toi vallan Korea vekotin.

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Palijoko painaa?

----------


## Mari

Kyllon hieno!

----------


## p bonk

Hiano. Onks pullosta kuvaa kans?

----------


## Leku

> Palijoko painaa?



K-Lähikappa: Mango - 2232g.  :No huh!:

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Saakeli ku on kevyt! Seuraavaksi odotetaan notkeusraporttia...

----------


## Leku

Toi saa ulkonäkönsä perusteella kaiken anteeksi.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

Punaiset linkut on kyllä ghey, taitaa tulla sateenkaaren värinen vekotin.

----------


## Leku

Suus kiinni soppaluu.  :Sarkastinen: 

Niin ne perkeleen jarrut on siä CRC:llä vieläkin. Ja etuvaihtaja. Pitää kai peruuttaa tilaus ja hankkia ne jostain muualta. Tästä muuten mitään tule.

Ja mitä siihen LUVATTUUN ibis -pulloon tulee, niin saatanaa senkin kanssa. Tuli joku semmoinen muki, tekohampaille kai. Ja nimitys joksku semmoseksi ibisiaaniksi.  :Sekaisin: 



Tästä lähtien tottelen sitten ainoastaan nimeä "Herra 07M1307". Mites toi nimi vaihdetaan tohon rofiiliin?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Portti

Pirun komea on, onneksi olkoon!

Ibiksen ilmoittamat painolukemat pitää yllättävän hyvin kutinsa kun se ilmoittaa L-koon painoksi 4,93 lbs eli 2.236 g eli eipä nuo paljon valehtele. Jos tuo M-koko painaa 2.232 g niin paljonkohan XL-koon painoksi tulee?

----------


## Mekka

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1773862/

  Tuolla nykyisellä set upilla.

----------


## Leku

Mjaa. Joutessani otin puhelimella räpsyn asennustyön edistymisestä. Tässä illanmittaan jo kuitenkin saanut venyteltyä tuon lizardskinin haarukan päälle. 


Josko sitä pinkaisisi taas pienen lenkin. Hei hei.

----------


## Aki Korpela

On kyllä valtaisan hieno runko! Ja hienoutta lisää vielä merkittävästi tuo kauhistuttavan alhainen massa!  :No huh!: 

Kunhan AFH napsahtaa, ei tartte kauaa miettiä, minkä ostaa tilalle, jos noita vielä silloin jostain saa.  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

No, missäs kuvat kokonaisesta fillarista viipyy?

----------


## Leku

Jyrkkä ei.

Ensin pitää elmukelmuttaa koko runko tuolla ihmemaa-herran parjaamalla elmukelmulla aka helikopteriteipillä. 
Tossa olikin jo takahaarukassa siivu semmoista ja se muovi häviää kyllä sen verran kivasti tuohon kirkkaaseen pintaan, että päällystän melkein  koko rungon sillä. Jos jaksan.

Ja sit vasta alan ähistää osia paikoilleen. Vaikka ei oo motivaatiota kuitenkaan, kun kerran niitä jarrujakaan ole näkynyt.  :Vihainen: 

Pitänee ehkä ensin hakea motivaatiota Konttorin kautta. Imu, kuulikko? Jaa no ei se mitään kuule, se ähistää mulle ny satulaa raivotautinaamari päässä.  :No huh!:

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Aika eeppisiä kuvia eeppisestä pyörästä tässä threadissa  :Hymy: 

Hmm... barracudasta saa sitten jotain varauksia tehtyä edukkaasta Mojosta, jos kiinnostaa...

----------


## TURISTI

Jos sä elmutat koko pyörän, niin sehän painaa jo sitten ihan v*tusti!
 :Hymy: 

Eikö tuon Mojokkelin lakka kestä kiveniskemiä vai miksi se pitää kelmuttaa?
Nojoo, kyllähän se suojaa ja sillai, mutta tarviiko nyt koko runkoa kuitenkaan?

----------


## Leku

No ei toi taida sen kummenpi olla kuin mikään muukaan maalaus, joten kyllähän noi putket pidemmänpäälle saa hiekkapuhallusta osakseen. Nyt kun laittaa uutena teipin pintaan niin ei siitä haittaakaan ole, tuumaan ma.

En mä nyt vissiin ihan kirjaimellisesti kokonaan tuota paketoi. Viistoputki ja sitten toi satulatolppaputki (mikä se nyt olikaan nimeltään) ny ainakin. Voihan sitä nyt tietty muuallekin kylvää, se ei nimittäin erotu tuosta pinnasta.

Nyssitä pitää vain käydä hakemassa ja inssata paikoilleen, vähän helpompaa ny kun ei ole letkuja tai vaijereita tiellä.

Mitä muuten tarkoittaa "eeppinen"? Kuulostaa pahaenteiseltä tyyliin "eeppinen sankaritarina". Ja ne on aina varsin kehnoja, kun niihin on pitänyt niitä hevoosia tunkea.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

No koita nyt saada nukuttua, ei se tarkoita mitään kovin pahaa.

----------


## Leku

Ahaa, nyt ma jummartaa:

*Epic Win vs Normal Win*

Win: Shoot an old man in the face and get away with it.
Epic Win: Get him to appologize to you

 :Leveä hymy: 

Edit: linkit voi sitten järkyttää herkempiä, etenkin toi kolmas. Ällös klikkaa. Mutten ossoo poiskaan ottaa.

----------


## Leku

Homma edistyy. 

Katkaisin keulasta kaulaputken ja piti kyllä pariin kertaa varmistaa mitä oli tekemässä - tuli nimittäin sen verran lyhyt, että ainoa mihin toi sahauksen jälkeen sopii on joko miidiummojo, taikka ässmojo. On nimittäin lyhyt kaulaputki, mutta onpa sitten tietysti sitämyöten kevyempikin.



Tässä taisi olla race nuijittu paikoilleen, ei voi muistaa. Hämärästi näkee, että jotain 1841g se taisi näyttää. Välillä vilahteli 1840g, mutta ilmanpaine vaihteli labrassa vaakkumipumpun työtahdin mukaisesti, samalla järkyttäen tikitaalista näyttöä.

Sitten päästiin asiaan. Eli hyppäsin Imulla mittapenkkiin ja alettiin työstämään. 
"_tuosta vähän viä, niin alkaa oleen painealueet kohdillaan"_, tuumasi Guru vähän viroa murtaen (tai no viroksi se kyllä kirjoittaa) ja tarttui hiesupapiiriin pyyhkäisten samalla pienen siivun uutuuttaan hohtavan satulan pinnasta. 
Se on nimittäin tarkka paikka luiston suhteen, jos pitää nousta yht'äkkiä putkelle. Tätä ei amateurit oikein tajua, eikä asiaa voi riittävästi painottaa. Se on saatana kisa äkkiä pilalla, mikäli aamulla valitaan sadekelin vaha pintaan ja alkaakin illansuussa paistamaan. Satulan pinnanmuodolla ja - karheudella on tässä luistojudanssissa suuri merkitys.

Homman päälle otettiin hyvin ansaitut huikat asennusjuomapulloista - valmis. Tai no melkein. Ne jarrut puuttu vielä.

Tohtorin mittakaavan mukaan tuosta satulasta tulee clydesdale -versio, mutta osaksi se johtuu siitä, että tuo ei ole ihan tavallinen läpyskä, vaan juurikin meikän makuun tehty korkeilla sivuseinillä ja suurilla pyöristyksillä oleva pomminkestävä juhlamalli. Juhlaa-Fest, niinkun sivistyneessä maailmassa todetaan pikkirilliä nostaen.





Ohjustin leekeri on senkoommin kuvan räpsäisyn jälkeen asennettu "noin" hollilleen , pitää suorittaa vielä säätötoimenpiteitä. Niin, ja hakea uusia avaruudettimia, kun muijakin alkoi moittimaan, että "noi nykyiset on eriparia ja korkki stemmin päällä on haaleamman värinen verrattuna noihin linkkuihin". Jouduin toteamaan, että oikeassa se on. En nukkunut yöllä sitten silmäystäkään. 

Leekeristä pitää avautua sen verran, että voi ie kun tässä on pitänyt käyttää jotain typerää integroitua systeemiä.
Vähällä oli, etteikö oltaisi eilen suoritettu hiukan perustavanlaatuista modausta runkoon ja asennettu laakeriksi internal. Ei sitten viittitty, kun ajateltiin, että katotaan kauanko toi kestää. Ja oli jo vähän myöhäkin, kylhän myö ny muuten.  :Hymy:

----------


## Subzero

> Hämärästi näkee, että jotain 1841g se taisi näyttää



Onko tuo puukalikka vakiovaruste 2008 fokseissa  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Oz

Kalikan molemmissa päissä on ns. kannattelijat.
Tällä varmistetaan nokan painolukemien pysyminen ykkösellä alkavina, tuumaan ma.

----------


## Leku

> Nyttenkun tuossa SL:ssä leekeripesät on kuituva (?), niin ehdotetaanko manufakturoitsijain taholta tuohon väliin mitään adhesiivia, lubrikanttia tahi muuta sensemmoista tribologian käsittämää ainesosasta?



Jumalauta! Taas! Onnistuin taas lainaamaan omaa itteäni. 

Tuumasin tähän väliin kummiskin lykkääväni tuon tehtaan sedän (Hans Scompis) ilmoituksen, jos siellä vaikka joku "sohvien mies" on integroitua leekeriä täysjyvärunkoon asentelemassa:
_I would use normal grease. The FSA stuff is for areas that are clamped when you want to increase the friction so you don't have to tighten the clamp super tight to hold the slippery carbon post or bar."_

FSA stuffilla se meinaa tuota rungon mukana tullutta "installation compoundia", mikä piilee sisällään tv:stä tuttua raetta.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> FSA stuffilla se meinaa tuota rungon mukana tullutta "installation compoundia", mikä piilee sisällään tv:stä tuttua raetta.



Eli Tacx carbon comboundia tai Loctiten vastaavaa schaissea. Tai hammastahnaa kui Herwoodiessa o tapana...

Ne o-laakerin pesät oli kyllä niin mielenkiintoisen että laittaisin Super-Expoxyä mukaan lievän lämmön kera. Oli mun TT-filon vartaavat aika fiinin näköiset noihin verrattuna.

Muuten kyllä ihan selkeästi hianoin FS-funko mitä olen hypistellyt ja myö oon nähnyt ne kaikki. Piste.

----------


## Mari

Mitä helv...! Mun maastopyörästä on kadonnut yksi hiilikuituinen avaruudetin ja tuohon Ibikseen on vastaavasti tullut yksi lisää. Leku, perkule!

----------


## _Tuomo

Siis se ibis ku ens fillarilehdessä uhotaan koeajaa (viite: 1/2008 F-lehden viimeinen sivu).

Nimim. epätietoinen

ja ps. jokeisellahan oli tommonen kuitu-runko-satula-kevennys-filo jo viime vuosituhannella eli hitaita nuo hämäläiset.

----------


## Leku

Ei tää mikään kojeskappale ole, ainakaan mulle ei ole kukaan muistanut kertoa.

Olikos Jogaysen satula Tunen Speedneedle? Taisi olla, jos en ole ihan vanhaksi tullu ja muisti menny.

Nyt kun näin seuraavan kuvan, niin totesin, että keulavalinta meni mönkään. Olis ollut ulkonäöltään jokseenkin täydellinen valinta tuohon runkoon, toiminnasta ei niin väliä olekaan.  :Leveä hymy: 



Teipit tuosta joutuisi kyllä riipimään irti. Ne on aika viallliset.

----------


## Portti

> Siis se ibis ku ens fillarilehdessä uhotaan koeajaa (viite: 1/2008 F-lehden viimeinen sivu).



Olisiko Fillarin koeajossa kuitenkin esim. maahantuojan testipyörä normi-Mojo.

Nimim. Epäluuloinen

----------


## Fin-76

Leku, onkos tuo arvonimi ollut sulla jo pitkäänkin  :Sekaisin:

----------


## VilleK

Nyt en tiedä onko DT Swissin keuloja jo speksattu tässä topicissa, mutta...

Miksi ihmeessä tuohon Lekun mojotukseen ei tule:

http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Susp...-Air-RTLC.aspx

tai

http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Susp...-Air-RTLC.aspx

----------


## TimoF

> Leku, onkos tuo arvonimi ollut sulla jo pitkäänkin







> *18.02.2008, 17:16* 
> 
> Tästä lähtien tottelen sitten ainoastaan nimeä "Herra 07M1307".



Vissiin se ihan noin vaan julistamalla sitten onnistuu?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Leku

Laittelin nuita avaruudettimia tuonne stemmin alle pari kappaletta. Pitäiskin hommata jossain välissä sellainen korkeammalla yläkuomulla oleva leekerisetti, jolloin toi toinen speiser jäisi helposti poies.

----------


## fob

Hieno pyörä ja komee punainen korkki! Mutta mustat ruuvit kannattaisi vaihtaa kirkkaiksi vaikkapa titaaniversioihin.

----------


## Scottman

Kyllä on komiaa... Hiilikuitua vaan joka puolella... :Leveä hymy:  Kannattaa laitta sitä kivenisku teippiä noihin vipuihin kans, niin ei kulu xtr-teksti pois. :Vink:

----------


## wanderer

> niin ei kulu xtr-teksti pois.



Luuletteko että tuolla ajetaan sellaisissa olosuhteissa/niin paljon että tekstit kuluisivat lähimmän 5-10 vuoden sisällä pois  :Vink:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leku

No ni! Suu poikki, polvelle ja pinoon. 

Ilmoitin CRC:lle, että pitäkää tunkkinne ja pudottakaa tilauksesta etuvaihtaja + takalaikka+adapteri. Hankin noi ny sitten muualta. 
Eivät ole saaneet noita kolmessa viikossaa hommattua, eivätkä tienneet vielä mitään pvm:ääkään milloin tuleekaan.

Jos vaikka saisi tuon häkkyrän täten ajoon ensi viikolla.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Saat miulta lainaan über tuunatut Martat joiss on upo-uudet Signatute hiilarikannet/kaffat ja kevike 90g levyt. Kansia pitäisi toimittaa säkkikaupalla Ranskaan ja Belgiaan, tosin protot on tuossa työn alla, asennuskalja loppui kriittisellä hetkellä.  :Leveä hymy:  Ja se pirun piäni torx avain...eikun kaupoille, Ich will!

----------


## Shimaani

Sopis lopettaa tolla kuidulla revittely ennenku paappa tulee ja kajauttaa pinkillä silumiinilla ohtaan. Eivaa, aivan *piip* helevatan kaunis runko - ihan aikuisten oikeasti. Nähräänkö tuo paketti ajokuntosena jo kakkosnelosessa vai pitääkö oottaa oktjaabrfiestaan?

----------


## Leku

Vaan katos partajeesus tätä. Imun kanssa kateltiin konttorissa tätä uutta satulamallia...tämä on sellaviisiin edullinen valmistaa. Sanotaan 666 eur.



Se on sellaviisiin jännä juttu, että kuidusta saa vaikka mitä aikaan, kunhan vain osaa ja taitaa. :No huh!:

----------


## Juha Jokila

Robust Carbon Earth Penetrator

----------


## Leku

Tossa toinen, on on korea ja uunituoreen hajuinen. Ainiin, painoa tälle oli kertynyt 113g:täköhän se ny oli. Ihan saatanan vähän, ottaen huomioon, että tuossa on kummiskin pinta-alaa ainakin kahden normikevennyssatulan verran.



Sitten kun asennustyö on kovin vauhdikasta, otin pari kuvaketta todisteeksi. 



Takavaihtaja sopii ihan oivasti tuon muun muovin joukkoon.



Ja sit tänään miä en laita enää edes tikkua ristiin.

----------


## Shimaani

> Vaan katos partajeesus tätä. Imun kanssa kateltiin konttorissa tätä uutta satulamallia...tämä on sellaviisiin edullinen valmistaa. Sanotaan 666 eur.
> 
> *tuopinkuva nips*
> 
> Se on sellaviisiin jännä juttu, että kuidusta saa vaikka mitä aikaan, kunhan vain osaa ja taitaa.



Hésus. Kuinkahan hyvältä tuo näyttää livenä ja ennen kaikkea - miltä tuo tuntuu hanurin alla. Veikkaan että on niinku poutapilvellä köllis...
*jättipeukku*

Ja tuo uudempi tuotos näyttää siltä että Fleakin jää toiseks tässä peukuttelussa. Ihan oikeasti, meneekö siitä valo läpi vai huijjataanko täs vanhaa äijjää ny jotenki?

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Se heijastelee valoa kun pinta on niin kiitelevä. Siksi kuvassa hukkuu muodot.

----------


## Shimaani

Ähkele - sehän on satulaa eikä varjoa se tumma.
*läps ohtaan*

----------


## Portti

> Saat miulta lainaan über tuunatut Martat joiss on upo-uudet Signatute hiilarikannet/kaffat



Minkäs näköisiä nuo Martan hiilarikannet ovat? Onko kuvia?

Itselle on tulossa punaiset Marta SL:t Mojoon - jos jarrut joskus suvaitsevat saapua. Jarruihin voisi sopia aika mukavasti tuollaiset hiilikuitukannet. Teetkö niitä ihan kotimaan myyntiin saakka vai meneekö nuo kaikki suoraan ulkomaille?





> Takavaihtaja sopii ihan oivasti tuon muun muovin joukkoon.



Jees, erittäin maukkaan näköinen kombinaatio.

----------


## mtok77

Pannaan nyt tännekin kuvia Mojosta pienten päivitysten jälkeen..

Vaihtunutta osaa tanko, stemmi, satulatolppa, linkut, pulttisarja, takahaarukan suoja, takavaihtaja ja pikalinkut..

Ja ketjutkin on vaihdettu kun KMC X9SL:t kuluivat hetkessä loppuun.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Minkäs näköisiä nuo Martan hiilarikannet ovat? Onko kuvia?
> 
> Itselle on tulossa punaiset Marta SL:t Mojoon - jos jarrut joskus suvaitsevat saapua. Jarruihin voisi sopia aika mukavasti tuollaiset hiilikuitukannet. Teetkö niitä ihan kotimaan myyntiin saakka vai meneekö nuo kaikki suoraan ulkomaille?



Tilaajat ovat Ranskasta ja Belgiasta mutta nuita sa kyllä sit. 

Nyt ne ovat vasta mekaaniseste testiyksilöiden asteella. Ne lopulliset ovat orginaalienmuotoisia. Ovat eriveikeät tehdä, pienet kuin pualikasn postimerkki ja mittojen on natsattava just. Ja ne keleen M2 T7 ruuvit....

Säästöä kertyy hilpeät 11g. 

Kaffaosat teen myöhemmin.

----------


## phebis

Ku pojat tuota kuitua käyttävät enemmän ku... no aika paljon.
Niin mitähän suunnilleen nuo signaturen satulat mahtavat maksaa?

Sen tiedän, että aivan liikaa omalle lompakolleni, mutta jos bulkkikuitusatulat maksaa jotain sadan ja kolmensadan välille, niin mitä tälläset kotimaiset kustomtekeleet mahtaa maksaa?

Ihan vaan kiinnostusta, ku aika hienoja ovat ja todella keveitäkin vielä..
Hienoa sinänsä että joku jaksaa leikkiä pelle pelotonta ja tehdä asiat "vaikeamman kautta" eikä vain tyydy valmiisiin ratkaisuihin.. Iso käsi siis. (Ja tuopin kohotus myös) :Leveä hymy: 

Niin ja onnea vaan pusineksille ja hienon pöörän rakentamiselle...
Veikkaan et pojat hifistelee enemmän, ku minä koko elämäni aikana. :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Attitude

> Ku pojat tuota kuitua käyttävät enemmän ku... no aika paljon.
> Niin mitähän suunnilleen nuo signaturen satulat mahtavat maksaa?
> 
> Sen tiedän, että aivan liikaa omalle lompakolleni, mutta jos bulkkikuitusatulat maksaa jotain sadan ja kolmensadan välille, niin mitä tälläset kotimaiset kustomtekeleet mahtaa maksaa?
> 
> Ihan vaan kiinnostusta, ku aika hienoja ovat ja todella keveitäkin vielä..
> Hienoa sinänsä että joku jaksaa leikkiä pelle pelotonta ja tehdä asiat "vaikeamman kautta" eikä vain tyydy valmiisiin ratkaisuihin.. Iso käsi siis. (Ja tuopin kohotus myös)
> 
> Niin ja onnea vaan pusineksille ja hienon pöörän rakentamiselle...
> Veikkaan et pojat hifistelee enemmän, ku minä koko elämäni aikana.



Joo, tämmösen muailmalta ainaki sais... 

http://www.ax-lightness.de/xist4c/we...dId_17810_.htm

Paino on ainaki kohillaan!

----------


## Portti

Mtok: 

Komea on pyörä. Otitko long vai medium cage -vaihtajan? Onko tuo keula muuten itse maalattu?

Samu: 

Pistin yksityisviestiä noista Martan säiliöiden kansista.

----------


## mtok77

> Mtok: 
> 
> Komea on pyörä. Otitko long vai medium cage -vaihtajan? Onko tuo keula muuten itse maalattu?



Vaihtaja on long cage Xtr Shadow.

Keula 07-mallinen Float RLC, josta on vaan poistettu tarrat.

----------


## YT

En nää nuita Mikon kuvija  :Sekaisin:

----------


## TuomasA

> En nää nuita Mikon kuvija



Kuvat on linkitetty mtbr.comin sivuilta, jotka näkyy vain rekisteröityneille. Eli ensin pitää rekisteröityä ja kirjautua ko. sivustolle, jotta kuvat näkyy. Tein itse samaisen operaation äskettäin.

----------


## Leku

Huhuh. Jarrut läks tänään, "vain" 21pv tilauksen jälkeen, liikenteeseen. 

Saa nähdä mitä yrittävät lopulta laskuttaa, kun CRC:n webbisivun summa ei ollut pienentynyt, vaikka puuttuvat osat oli kyllä merkitty canselöidyksi.

Ei o helppoo. Tai ainakaan nopeeta.

----------


## F13

> Joo, tämmösen muailmalta ainaki sais... 
> 
> http://www.ax-lightness.de/xist4c/we...dId_17810_.htm
> 
> Paino on ainaki kohillaan!



No jo on satulalla kilohintaa! Eikä tuo näytä edes kovin mukavalta. Kait sitä nyt voi painon sijaan välillä panostaa mukavuuteenkin!:

----------


## Leku

No niin. Kiroilu seis!  :Vihainen: 



Pitäisköhän sitä laatia tommonen tolppa alle? Pitää kummiskin joku hommata, nyt nääs lainasin intenssin tolpan iebischiin. Piti nimittäin notkutella runkoa takapyörästä kiinnipitäen.  :Leveä hymy: 

Eipä siinä nyt sen kummempaa eroa tunnu Traceriin verrattuna, äkkiseltään olisin jopa veikannut, että vähemmän tämä notkuu. Tässä mojossa vaan on notkumista helpompi tarkastella, koska takapään rakenteen vuoksi on silmälle tuollainen kapea rako minkä leveyttä tarkastella väännettäessä. Silmä se vaan on ihan saatanan tarkka tämmösissä hommissa, toinen vaihtoehto olis laittaa sormet tuonne väliin, mutta kun loppuu ulokkeet kesken siinä hommassa.  :Sekaisin: 

Pushin juipilla on Mojo myös, ja varmaan toi kohta laatii tuohon yksiosaisen ylälinkun thyyninkinä, samoin kuin aikoinaan johonkin 5.5:eenkin. Voisinhan minä tommosen ittekin tehdä, siis 3D -mallin / teettää, mutta kun ei viittis enää vapaa-ajalla tommosia helvetinperkeleitä pyöritellä.

Tolle tolpalle lupasivat Ø31.6mm:nä / 400mm pitkänä 228g:tä, joten ei toi nyt maailman kepein ole, mutta ei kai kauhean pahakaa? Mitäs toi Thomsoni mahtaa painaa vastaavassa koossa?

----------


## Shimaani

Tuossapa olis dataa Tompsoniitista.

----------


## Leku

Vaan kas. Masterbiatchia löytyisi 350mm / Ø31.6mm / 193gramssia. Mutta voi! Se on sitä kurjaa aluminiumia, eli taidan ottaa sitten P6:en, niin ovat stemmi ja tolppa samaa paria?

----------


## Shimaani

No entäs tommoinen suojatielle noustessa katkeava toloppa? Tuo on kyllä räikeän musta....

----------


## Portti

> Pitäisköhän sitä laatia tommonen tolppa alle?



No ei pakko ole, mutta laita kumminkin. Itselle on juuri tuollainen tilauksessa Hi-Bikesta. Edullisemmin normaalihintaan tosin saa Bike-Discountista, mutta minulla oli alekuponki Hi-Bikeen, niin tilasin sieltä. 





> Pushin juipilla on Mojo myös, ja varmaan toi kohta laatii tuohon yksiosaisen ylälinkun thyyninkinä, samoin kuin aikoinaan johonkin 5.5:eenkin.



MTBR:ssä Pushin hemmo jo vilautteli kuvaa moisesta linkusta. En nyt jaksa etsiä sitä, mutta jostain Ibis-palstan kätköistä se löytyy.

----------


## Leku

Pitihän sitä ettiä. Ei paljoa vaan käy selville tuosta:

----------


## Oz

Hieno on.
Mutta mistä saisi tuommooset piankkiceleste-stefan ja o-renkulan iskariin?

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Varmaan PUSHauksen yhteydessä.

----------


## marco1

> Hieno on.
> Mutta mistä saisi tuommooset piankkiceleste-stefan ja o-renkulan iskariin?



Se on sitä Push-tuunausta. Uudet tarrat ja eriväriset kummit, eikai sitä tuunausta muuten kukaan usko.

----------


## mtok77

Brian Lopes siirtyy GT:ltä Ibiksen kuskiksi!!

http://www.brianlopes.com/archives/000239.html

----------


## Leku

No niinhän toi tekee, ja uusi fillarikin sille oli jo kasattu:
http://www.chuckibis.com/chuck_spew/?p=169

Mullakin olis nyt kaikki osat kasassa, paitsi ne 'tun jarrut hukku johonkin Tanskaan saatana. Kannatti joo odotella niitä puuttuvia takalaikkoja ja etuvaihtajia, kun ne on nyt kummiskin jo pyörässä kiinni ja hyllyssä olleet jarrut on... jossain. 

No, jos tuumailis kohta vaijerit ja ketjut kiinni.

----------


## Zarni

Varjomessujen Ibikset (2,35Mt mov)

Shift = zoom +
CTRL= zoom -

----------


## Luiggu

Terve kaikille,

Kiitos vielä kerran kaikille messuilla kävijöille, olette mahtavaa porukkaa. Erityinen kiitos vielä tuosta 360 kuvasta!! erittäin PRO! 
 :Hymy: 

T: Lauri Vesamaa / LSVesamaa

----------


## Luiggu

Lisää www.brianlopes.com

----------


## Hösö

> Varjomessujen Ibikset (2,35Mt mov)
> Shift = zoom +
> CTRL= zoom -




ei helekatti! pikkasen makia!

kerroppa millä tuo on kuvattu ja miten?!!11

----------


## Zarni

> kerroppa millä tuo on kuvattu ja miten?!!11



Ei siihen tarvita kuin ripaus japanilaista elektroniikkaa ja valko-venäläistä optiikkaa, hieman ameriikkalaista tukea joka keitetään kokoon saksalaisella koodilla...  :Sarkastinen: 

Tuolta infoa.

----------


## Leku

No mutta kas. Jarrut tuli justiinsa pöydänkulmalle, vahingossa paketti sisälsi jopa oikeat kamatkin. Taidan livistää ottamaan iipiksestä sauhuja.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TuomasA

> No mutta kas. Jarrut tuli justiinsa pöydänkulmalle, vahingossa paketti sisälsi jopa oikeat kamatkin. Taidan livistää ottamaan iipiksestä sauhuja.



Jaahas... Tänäänkö saadaan karboonikomeetasta testiraporttia ja kuvaa? Onhan tuota jo odoteltukki...  :Sarkastinen: 

Ja asiaan... Kovin kivoja olivat ibikset varjomessuilla hypisteltynä. Kiitokset myös esittelijälle...

----------


## Portti

> No mutta kas. Jarrut tuli justiinsa pöydänkulmalle, vahingossa paketti sisälsi jopa oikeat kamatkin.



Niin oliko nuo nyt ne Greg Minnihiiren itsensä eloksoimat Formulat vai mitkä jarrut lopulta tulivat?





> Ei siihen tarvita kuin ripaus japanilaista elektroniikkaa ja valko-venäläistä optiikkaa, hieman ameriikkalaista tukea joka keitetään kokoon saksalaisella koodilla...



Zarni huijaa kuitenkin, ei sillä mitään hi-tech-elektroniikkaa ole. Se on vaan pyörähdellyt vimmatusti sen kalansilmäobjektiivinsa kanssa ja sattumalta tullut tuollainen panoraamakuva.


Niin ja sen vielä halusin sanoa tämän asiatäyteisen viestin lopuksi, että Ibiksen osasto oli luonnollisesti ylivoimaisesti mielenkiintoisin osasta Messu-Varjomessu-kombinaatissa.

----------


## Leku

Minnimousen kiilloittelemat joo. Sain ähistettyä kaikki kamat kiinni, mutta en viittiny ängetä pihalle lumihankeen kojeistamaan. Kai tuota nyt ehtii.

Niin joo. Jarruletkut on sitten niin maan jeesuksenpitkät, että niihin voi vaikka vahingossa hirttäytyä, joten lyhennettävä on ennenkun uskallan ihmisten ilmoille. Eipä ole ilmaussettiäkään.

Oli mulla tossa toisenmoiset tupitkin kiinni, mutta vaihdoin joutessani tuollaiset kullitetut.






Kuvat on kyä niin huonoja, että sama jos ei laittaisi ollenkaan - asiaan ei kuitenkaan ole luvassa parannusta.  :Leveä hymy: 

Aini? Minkähämmoisella knöölillä noi jarruletkut on ajatus laittaa kiinni noihin vaakaputken kiinnikkeisiin?

----------


## Shimaani

Nippusiteellä tulee semmonen äijjämäinen kiinnitys.  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Aini? Minkähämmoisella knöölillä noi jarruletkut on ajatus laittaa kiinni noihin vaakaputken kiinnikkeisiin?



Putkimiehen nauhalla ja pop-niitillä?

----------


## MPI

> Putkimiehen nauhalla ja pop-niitillä?



Rungon mukana pitäisi tulla siihen vaakaputken kiinnikkeisiin sopivat jarruletkun ympärille tulevat sovittimet. Ainakin mulla tuli. Saattaa tosin olla, että SL:ssä ei kuulu hintaan.  :Vink:

----------


## Hösö

> Aini? Minkähämmoisella knöölillä noi jarruletkut on ajatus laittaa kiinni noihin vaakaputken kiinnikkeisiin?



kirkkaalla sikaflexillä?

pistäppä iha vaa muille vittuilleksasi koko kuva tuosta katiskasta...

----------


## simojoki

Miksi tähän tuli painavat italialaiset jarrut?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Fin-76

> Miksi tähän tuli painavat italialaiset jarrut?



Muistetaan nyt kuitenkin se JARRUJEN FUNKTIO  :Vink:

----------


## Leku

> Miksi tähän tuli painavat italialaiset jarrut?



Siksi, kun sopivat pikalinkkujen väriin. 

Ei tässä nyt mitään toimivuutta olla haettu, vaikka noi kai väitteiden mukaan ihan kelpo energiamuuntimet sinällään ovatkin.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Oz

> Aini? Minkähämmoisella knöölillä noi jarruletkut on ajatus laittaa kiinni noihin vaakaputken kiinnikkeisiin?



Laita koko vaakaputki letkuineen, vaijereineen kutistesukan sisään.
Kaikki tähän nerokkaaseen innovaziooneen sijoitetut liirat tulevat varmasti takaisin säästyneinä sukkahousumenoina. Eipä silmäpako uhkaa, kun nuo munanleikkurit saadaan kumin sisään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leku

> Rungon mukana pitäisi tulla siihen vaakaputken kiinnikkeisiin sopivat jarruletkun ympärille tulevat sovittimet.



Niin juu, olihan siellä tuommoiset palat. Sieltä sovittimen sisältä pitää vaan viilailla semmoiset pursotukset pois, että letku+adapteri-paketti mahtuu kiinnikkeeseen. On aika...tekninen systeemi. 

Että kiitoksia vaan hyvistä ehdotuksista.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## simojoki

> Muistetaan nyt kuitenkin se JARRUJEN FUNKTIO



Ihmettelin vain tuota jarru valintaa (ei keveimmät - eikä edes kalleimmat), kun katsoo näiden "ibi love" pyörien muuta hipostelua.

----------


## Leku

Ei tässä kai olla hakemassakaan mitään kalleimpia tai keveinpiä mitä löytyy, vaan jotain kohtuulaatua. Sellaista osille asetettujen _minimivaatimuksien_ täyttäviä ratkaisuja, juunou. 

Tjaa, tänään pitänee vielä varastaa muijan pyörästä polkimet, mutta ollaan siitä hiljaa ettei se kuule.

----------


## Mari

> Tjaa, tänään pitänee vielä varastaa muijan pyörästä polkimet, mutta ollaan siitä hiljaa ettei se kuule.



MÄ KUULIN! :Vihainen:

----------


## Leku

No äläs ny, hyvään tarkoitukseen menee.  :Leveä hymy: 

Viime vuonna Tahkolla ulkoistin ajamisen, nyt pitäisi toi kuvaus... siinä pyydys kummiskin ns. "fillari-lehti compliittina" eli polkimet merkkiä Ohne.

----------


## Oz

On kyllä hiano peli! Käytikkö jo puntarissa?

----------


## Portti

Jees, hieno on valmiinakin. Olisiko mahdollista pistää koko osalistaa näytille...niin ja se kokonaispainokin olisi aika mielenkiintoinen tieto.

----------


## Teukka-74

Sivuprofiilista kuva kiitos.

----------


## Portti

> Ihmettelin vain tuota jarru valintaa (ei keveimmät - eikä edes kalleimmat), kun katsoo näiden "ibi love" pyörien muuta hipostelua.



Osien valinnassahan ylivoimaisen tärkeä kriteeri on värikoordinaatio. Se on siis lähtökohta ja värikoordinaation sallimissa rajoissa osat pyritään valitsemaan niin, että ne tuottavat muilta osin riittävää tyydytystä ostajalleen/omistajalleen. 

Osan ei tarvitse olla kallein mahdollinen, sillä aina löytyy kalliimpaa ja parempaa osaa. Osan olisi kuitenkin hyvä olla sellainen, että painon/hinnan/laadun välinen suhde on sopivassa kulmakertoimessa. Lompakon salliessa voi luontevasti painottaa enemmän toimivuutta ja kestävyyttä (eli laatua) sekä osien keveyttä.

Laatuun verrattuna hinta ja paino ovat siinä mielessä helppoja asioita että ne ovat yksinkertaisesti mitattavia suureita. Innokkaimpien asianharrastajien tiedetään jopa tehneen monimutkaisia Excel-taulukoita eri osavaihtoehtojen painojen, hintojen, painosäästön hintojen yms. painoon ja hintaan liittyvien mitattavien asioiden vertailemiseen. 

Kaikenlaista sitä ihminen tekeekin. Toisaalta tiedänpä sellaisiakin maastopyöräilijöitä, jotka tykkäävät pestä pyöräänsä. Minä en.

Tämä siis vain omalta osaltani. Muiden puolesta en luonnollisesti osaa vastata.

----------


## Fin-76

Leku, kai sä sait tämmöisen avaimenperän nuitten XTRrien mukana  :Vink:

----------


## Leku

Täytyy kyllä sanoa, pikaisen pihanympäriajon ajettuani, että jopa osaa liikkua herkästi! Tollahan voi vetää ihan jotain äkseetä putkeltakin. Härregyyd.  :No huh!: 
Pitää kyllä vissiin sitten paikkansa, kun joka paikassa mainostetaan, että tommoinen kipuaa ylämäkeä kooovin hyvin.

Painoa en viitti (voi) vielä punnita, kun alla on kumminkin noi Nokian 2.3" nastagummitukset ja pirun painavat sisärenkaat. Nosteltaessa kyllä vaikuttaa aika kepeältä. 
Jos vaikka lykkäisi kesärenkaat kohta alle, niin vaikka sitten. Siihen mennessä varmaan saanut alle myös tuon Syntacen tolpan ja etsittyä sopivan puntarin, nyt ei edes ole semmoista. Nääs.

Joo, hyvä Makkarajärven kiertopyörä tuosta vielä tulee. Ja baariin on tietty näyttävä notkutella tommosella. Tosin ei ole sitä kullanväristä Kingiä ohjustin leekerinä, kuten täälläpäin baaripyörissä tuppaa aina olemaan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## simojoki

> Osien valinnassahan ylivoimaisen tärkeä kriteeri on värikoordinaatio.




Eikö esim nää olis istunu aika nätisti tuohon musta-puna-kuituiseen teemaan?

----------


## TuomasA

HIENO!!! Kansa janoaa sivuprofiilia!  :No huh!: 

Ei olisi uskonut, että kullan väriset tupit voivat sopia maastopyörään, mutta mustaa kuitua vastenhan ne istuvat kuin nenä päähän. Kaunista...

Kai ibis tulee tahkollekin ihailtavaksi?

----------


## Mikko

Eikö kukaan ole vielä valittanut, kuinka hieno pyörä pilataan nastarenkailla?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## JTG

> *kuva*
> Eikö esim nää olis istunu aika nätisti tuohon musta-puna-kuituiseen teemaan?



yep! Myös rumanvärinen keula oitis vaihtoon! Jos ei kuituinen, niin ainakin väriltään musta. Tuollaisena ei herätä riittävästi kateutta - Envy factor vain 86%  :Leveä hymy: 

...pyöritä vaikka sen keulan ympärille mustaa erkkaa. Lienee tamperelainen pyörän tuunaus keino. :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Leku

Ei kun viedään koivet nukattavaksi sellaisella 2" pitkällä vaaleanpunaisella karvalla. Voisi olla aika vekkuli näky kun ne karvat lepattaisi möykkyjen tahdissa.

----------


## Leku

> Olisiko mahdollista pistää koko osalistaa näytille...niin ja se kokonaispainokin olisi aika mielenkiintoinen tieto.



Kai tuossa nyt suunnilleen kaikki on:

Ibis Mojo SL w. DT 2232g
Fox -08 Talas RLC sahattuna1841g 

CaneCreek IS-2 leekeri (viritettynä titaani crown racella) 57g
Use korkki, ainakin saatana 10g
2kpl CaneCreekin kuituavaruudettimia
Easton Monkeylite XC 660/1" CNT 167g
Spank tupekset lukkorenkailla
F99 stemmi 105mm 106g
Formula The One Greg/Minneymouse-edition (Ø180/160) 

XTR-pakka 11-32 224g
XTR kampisetti w. keskiöleekeri 791g
DA kettinki 
XTR shadow mallia "hanko" 181g
XTR etuvaihtaja
XTR vivut + vaijerit 252g
959 polkusimet?

King IsoDisk -navat etu+taka
Mavic 317 vanteet etu+taka
Mustat DT Comp pinnat
Punikit alunippelit
Vannenauhat on juu
Pikalinkut jotkut Tune -kopiot

Tolppa Thomson Ø31.6 / ~400mm
Satula Signature 113g

Renkulat Nokian 2.3" nastarenkaat etu+taka (yksi nasta puuttuu takaa)
Sisäkumeet "paksut" mol.puol.

Muuta: rasvaa, ruuvilukitella ja carbon möhnää on käytetty

Arvattu paino kaikkine ym. palikoineen: 11,8kg? Voi joko olla, tai hyvin olla olemattakin.

Tulossa: kierros erkkaria keulan koipien peitoksi, Syntacen P6 tolppa, polkimet vaihtuu yms. Sitten tietää, kun on retkeillyt hiukan.

----------


## simojoki

Laitas kaikkien osien painot näytille, oot sinä ne kuitenkin punninnut  :Vink:  :Hymy: . Vai mistä tuo arvio kokonaispainosta tulee? 
Olis kai tuo aika messevä mankeli päästellä juurakossa

----------


## Larsson

Joskus lupailin laittaa kuvia omasta Mojosta tänne...





Painoa koko paketilla oli 23.1lbs eli jotain 10.5kg. Silloin tosin oli Kendan Nevagalit ilman sisuskumeja alla.

----------


## Leku

Korea on. Onko sulla I9:n navat/pinnat?

----------


## Larsson

Juu I9:n navat ja pinnat on molemmissa päissä. Sullakin näytti olevan noita kultaisia osia  :Hymy:  Jostain pitäs ittellekkin tollasen kultaset hifi-pikalinkut löytää!

----------


## Plus

> Joskus lupailin laittaa kuvia omasta Mojosta tänne...



Huh huh... Tuossa on kyllä kaikki aika lailla kohdallaan! Hieno!
Hommasitko koko fillarin Jenkeistä kun sait iskarit tuolla tavalla hoideltua? Ei taida Industry 9:n tavaraakaan hirveästi rapakon tällä puolella liikkua?

----------


## TimoF

> Ei kun viedään koivet nukattavaksi sellaisella 2" pitkällä vaaleanpunaisella karvalla. Voisi olla aika vekkuli näky kun ne karvat lepattaisi möykkyjen tahdissa.



Koko raami samantien..tytöt tykkää!

----------


## Shimaani

> Kai tuossa nyt suunnilleen kaikki on:



Joko on pyörään sopiva paita hankittuna?

----------


## Leku

Hyi siunakkoon. Ja ristus päälle. Eihän mettään mennessä ole tarkoitus erottua, vaan täysin päinvastoin! 
Retkuilukäytössäkin ihmettelen kaikenmaailman kirkuvanpunaisia kamppeita ja olenkin kieltäytynyt tällaisten sirkusapinoiden kera ulkoilusta. 

Vaan oivallisesti toimii perä tuossa vekottimessa: sitä voi juoda taas kaljaa koritolkulla (taidan aloittaa heti tänään töiden jälkeen) enemmän, koska pyärä on senverran helpposoutuinen. Ei ole olleskaan sellaisen kuolleen tuntuinen kuin edellinen horsti Pushatulla Foksilla mutta silti etenee näppärästi.  :Sekaisin: 

Kallistuin nyt oitis sille kannalle, että kaikenmaailman propedalit on pirun keksintöjä ja näillä paikataan vain ja ainoastaan rungon suunnittelun puutteita. Kuningas (Horsti-setä) o kuollut, eläköön uusi kuningas (Weaglen Dave).  :Leveä hymy: 

Enempää en kerro, sillä "ken onni on, ja niin edespäin".

----------


## Leku

Virallinen testiajo suoritettu, mitälie ~3 tuntia tuli mulliteltua. Johtuu ilmeisesti täysin pyörästä, että jaksoin noinkin pitkään ulkoilla, kun muuten olen ajellut jotain puolentoista tunnin ajeluja. 



Tolppa ja satula tuossa ny vielä vaihtuu ja vaijerinkuorta voisi lyhentää, muuten alkaa olla valmis.

Vieläkin hämmästyttää, että kuinka helppo tuota on polkea. Tuosta puuttuu täysin sellainen fiilis, että tekisi työtä takaiskaria vastaan ja ylämäissä puuttuu keulimisilmiö kokonaan.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Shimaani

Hillittömän hieno vehjes, kyllä tuota kannatti hiukan ootellakki.  :Hymy:

----------


## Hösö

oha tuo ihan vitun komia! :No huh!:  :No huh!:  :No huh!: 

perkele jos ittekki oisin insinööri ja ajasin polokupyörällä ni ehottomasti tommonen!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## wanderer

Vanhat silmäni näkevät jaloihin xtr-kampiin kiinnitetyn jotkut simanon klipklapklipetiklap-malliset polkimet.
Zen ei voi olla kohdallaan niitä käyttäessä  :Vink: 
Muuten hjuva..

----------


## Shimaani

Prk - nuohan on 959 eikä XTR polkusimet. Heti 959 kammet tuohon muovirunkoon tai Feng Shui ei ole balanssissa ja kaamea kaatuilu uhkaa.


Nimim.
_Puusilimä_

----------


## Leku

Killisilimä ja kumppaninsa Wunderbra olkoot täten informaryttyja, jotta olen alustavasti katellut kitinä-lookkeja?

http://www.starbike.com/php/product_...g=en&pid=10291

Onkohan noista yhtikäs mihkään?  :Sekaisin: 

P6 on myös liikahtanut kohti takapäätäin jo viime viikolla. Nyt vaan tarvittee hakea jostain sitä semmoista ti-preppiä ja carbon compoundia. Mistä saa?

----------


## Portti

> ...Johtuu ilmeisesti täysin pyörästä, että jaksoin noinkin pitkään ulkoilla, kun muuten olen ajellut jotain puolentoista tunnin ajeluja. 
> ...
> Vieläkin hämmästyttää, että kuinka helppo tuota on polkea....



Tuohan kuulostaa juuri siltä kuin pitikin. Hyvä niin.

Miten DT:n iskari pelitti talvioloissa? Entäpä tuo paljon puhuttu sivuttais-fleksibiliteetti? Oliko mitään siihen liittyviä havaintoja testilenkillä?

----------


## Leku

No ei tuossa iskarissa ole vielä mitään valittamista ollut. 4...5 h ajettu jo kummiskin. Pakkastakin ollut ihan kokonainen puoli astetta parhaimmillaan.  :Sarkastinen: 

Perä on kyllä sen verran herkkätoiminen, että toi foksi keulalla tuntuu suorastaan ylivaimennetulta. Voi olla kokolailla toisenoloinen ajettava tuohon vakio foksin takaiskariin verrattuna? Tai sitten ei, kun en ole kokeillut.

Lukitusvivulla ei ole mitään virkaa, iskarin lukitus saa vaan fillarin tuntumaan hitaammalta ja erinomaisen typerältä ajettavalta. Toi perä ei tosiaan tarvi yhtään mitään poropedaleita tai lukituksia, mun mielestä. 40m ajoin tiellä lukitus päällä ja en käytä sitä kai enää koskaan. 

Ei ole perän suhteen mitään valittamista. Kyllä mä sen notkumaan saan (niinkuin ihan kaikki rungot) kun tarraan vasemmalla satulaputkeen, oikealla takapyörään ja väännän edestakaisin, mutta olen kuulostellut tuossa ajaessa, että miten se mahdollisesti vaikuttaa ajamisen laatuun ja oikeastaan, miten sen erottaa renkaiden kylkien joustosta? 

Voi se olla, että osa tuosta magic carpet ride -fiiliksestä tulee juurikin sellaisesta eloisasta, tai miksikä sellaisen "springy"-adjektiivin kääntäisi, kimmoisasta, rungosta, eikä se Pushin yksiosainen mahdollisesti tuleva jäykempi ylälinkku välttämättä paranna ajotuntumaa yhtään. 

Tiedä sitten miten on vai mitehän se oli, jokatapauksessa tämä vekotin nyt vaan pieksee hands-down kaikki muut.  :Leveä hymy: 

Kun normaali-mojo on sen ~2k vai oliko niukasti alle, niin aikalailla saa päässä kyllä henkilöllä viirata, mikäli menee ja maksaa saman jostain muusta vekottimesta. Siinä teille eräs korrekti mainoslause.

----------


## Leku

Nyt näkyy saavan tuota Cane Creekin paraatimalliakin IS:nä.

http://www.blueskycycling.com/produc...IS-Headset.htm

Toistaiseksi ei mitään valittamista tuossa IS-2:ssakaan, joten sitten kun tarvitsee uusia tämä nykyinen, niin tossa on korvike.

----------


## Shimaani

> ... Toi perä ei tosiaan tarvi yhtään mitään poropedaleita tai lukituksia, mun mielestä. 40m ajoin tiellä lukitus päällä ja en käytä sitä kai enää koskaan. 
> 
> Ei ole perän suhteen mitään valittamista...



 Jaha, no sitten tuolta iskari ilman turhia poropedaliloi. Mää laitoin pussatun Vanillan Pinkuttimeeni ja Hésus - meno eiku pehmeni ja vauhti senku kiihtyi. Häätyy kohtaa ruuvaa takapään palat kii levyyn ettei vauhti vallan karkaa käsistä.

----------


## fillarihaka

...näkyypä noita tyytyväisiä mojo -fillaroijia löytyvän tuolta toiseltakin mantereelta: 
http://seanambermoab.blogspot.com/
Mukava blogi, hienoja kuvia ja tunnelmia, vaikka aika karujakin ajoalustoja!

----------


## MPI

> Jaha, no sitten tuolta iskari ilman turhia poropedaliloi. Mää laitoin pussatun Vanillan Pinkuttimeeni ja Hésus - meno eiku pehmeni ja vauhti senku kiihtyi. Häätyy kohtaa ruuvaa takapään palat kii levyyn ettei vauhti vallan karkaa käsistä.



Mulla nyt ei ihan Vanillaa, mutta Pushattu RS Pike 454 coil ja sekä samoin RP23. Vauhdista ja notkuilusta en vielä tiedä kun molemmat ovat matkalla.

----------


## Leku

Ihan turha toi Talas-fiitseri tuossa Mojon keulassa - normi Floatti on sikäli parempi ostos. Kai sen talas-osuuden voi keventää poies ja lykätä vaikka ei-talas-floatin kamat tilalle vasempaan kinttuun? Pitänee siis marssia R-Tekkiin säädätyttämään.

Samalla pitäisi saada jotain korjausta tuolle puuttuvalle joustomatkalle, kun en saa kuin noin 120...125mm, vaikka kuinka junttaisin vastapalloon. En ole vielä jaksanut laskea ilmoja täysin pois ja katsoa kuinka kyykkyyn keula menee, kun en kerran ajaessakaan ilman sopivaa sagia ajele... 

Paljos muut -08 Talaksella tai Floatilla ajavat saavat joustoa ulos?  :Sekaisin: 

Ohuemmat litkutkin, tai sisäänpäinvaimennuksen modaus muuten, on myös samalla tilauksessa.

----------


## TURISTI

Itseäni himottaisi modata Talaksestani (-07) Talas-puoli hemmettiin ja saada keula n. 115-120mm asentoon ns. kiinteästi. Tekeeköhän R-tech moista ja mitähän maksaisi?

----------


## wiggum

> ...Samalla pitäisi saada jotain korjausta tuolle puuttuvalle joustomatkalle, kun en saa kuin noin 120...125mm, vaikka kuinka junttaisin vastapalloon. En ole vielä jaksanut laskea ilmoja täysin pois ja katsoa kuinka kyykkyyn keula menee, kun en kerran ajaessakaan ilman sopivaa sagia ajele... 
> 
> Paljos muut -08 Talaksella tai Floatilla ajavat saavat joustoa ulos? 
> 
> Ohuemmat litkutkin, tai sisäänpäinvaimennuksen modaus muuten, on myös samalla tilauksessa.



Olisikohan ongelma sama kuin -07:ssa? Tässä Tonin ratkaisu:http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ighlight=float

----------


## Leku

Lykkäsin tuossa tolpannokkaan tuon satulan ja jo vain kepeni. Sitten kun viä vaihtaa polkusimet ja kumeet kevyempiin, niin siinä on mulle keveyttä ihan tarpeeksi.

----------


## Shimaani

Tua satula on kyllä aivan *piip* hieno.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

PUSHaus on nyt tuolla ja Ibistely täällä!  :Hymy:

----------


## Portti

> FSA stuffilla se meinaa tuota rungon mukana tullutta "installation compoundia", mikä piilee sisällään tv:stä tuttua raetta.



Hyvin vanhaa viestiä lainatakseni: oliko tuo FSA stuff = FSA Carbon Assembly Compound. Tuliko tuo rungon mukana? Mietin vaan, että pitäisikö tuota alkaa tilailemaan jostain vai tulleneeko sitä automaattisesti rungon mukana?

----------


## Leku

Joo tuota stuffia justiinsa. Samassa paketissa se oli rungon ja haarukan kanssa, josta arvaan, että rungon mukana tulee vakiona? Semmonen pieni pussukka, mistä nyt yhden fillarin asennukset tekee justiinsa.

----------


## Shimaani

Tuota mtn tarvii tilailla - tassuttelet ohikulkiessas V-sporttiin ja kysyt tiskiltä.  :Hymy: 

edit - hups anteeksi, en huomannut että kysyjä asuu ei PK alueella.

----------


## Portti

> Joo tuota stuffia justiinsa. Samassa paketissa se oli rungon ja haarukan kanssa, josta arvaan, että rungon mukana tulee vakiona?



Kiitos tiedosta! Eipä sitten tilailla ainakaan vielä.





> Tuota mtn tarvii tilailla - tassuttelet ohikulkiessas V-sporttiin ja kysyt tiskiltä.



Lahden seudulta on vaan turhan pitkä kävelymatka johonkin V-sporttiin kun täällä ei kai sellaista ole. Huomattavasti lyhyempi matka on tähän sohvalle läppärin kanssa puuhastelemaan. Kiitos vinkistä kuitenkin.

----------


## mtok77

> Nyt näkyy saavan tuota Cane Creekin paraatimalliakin IS:nä.
> 
> http://www.blueskycycling.com/produc...IS-Headset.htm
> 
> Toistaiseksi ei mitään valittamista tuossa IS-2:ssakaan, joten sitten kun tarvitsee uusia tämä nykyinen, niin tossa on korvike.



Näkyy tuota olevan jo olevan saatavana Saksastakin kohtuuhintaan.

http://bike-components.de/catalog/He...f317d27359c223

Katotaan miltä se näyttää, kun se tulee muiden tavaroiden mukana..

----------


## Leku

Olikos tää Pike-comp justiinsa se, mitä kerroin boikotoivani? En jaksa muistaa, enkä liioin kahlata näitä sivuja läpi. 

Hyvä leekeri varmaan - niin hyvä kuin mitä standardi antaa myören.  :Leveä hymy: 

Tuon yhden mullittelijan viljelmä:


http://bikemag.com/features/onlineex...s_quiver_ibis/

----------


## Portti

> Näkyy tuota olevan jo olevan saatavana Saksastakin kohtuuhintaan.
> 
> http://bike-components.de/catalog/He...f317d27359c223
> 
> Katotaan miltä se näyttää, kun se tulee muiden tavaroiden mukana..



Minkä värisen tilasit? Itsellä on ollut vaikeuksia saada Cane Creek Solos IS ohjainlaakeria punaisena. Sellainen on ollut jo yli kuukauden tilauksessa Hibikesta ja viimeisin lupaus on, että pitäisi saapua heille 4.4. Sinistä ja mustaa löytyisi Hibikelta varastosta, mutta punaista ei.

----------


## mtok77

> Minkä värisen tilasit? Itsellä on ollut vaikeuksia saada Cane Creek Solos IS ohjainlaakeria punaisena. Sellainen on ollut jo yli kuukauden tilauksessa Hibikesta ja viimeisin lupaus on, että pitäisi saapua heille 4.4. Sinistä ja mustaa löytyisi Hibikelta varastosta, mutta punaista ei.



Sinisen. Laskukin tuli ja sen jo maksoin eli viikon sisään pitääs leekerin ja muiden hilujen olla täällä..

----------


## Leku

Osta gÅte siltä yhdeltä mtbr:n jehulta punainen solonen? Jos et ole jo ostanut muualta? Määpäs kysyn siltä hintaa ja tiedotam. Tai jos se on halpa niin ostan ittelleni, joo niinhämmiä teenkin.  :Leveä hymy: 

Vaan sitten taas tähän väliin näitä osalle näkymättömiä kuvia.


Senkoommin kun se Derby sekosi ja viritteli sitä batmobileaan, niin noita perkeleen lokareita on alkanut näkymään ihan riesaksi asti.

Tossakin vaan on semmoinen ongelma, että toi lokari ottaa taatusti kiinni rungon pystyputkeen jousituksen pohjatessa, taikka sitten siinä ei ole riittävää kuravaraa renkaan ja lokarin välillä. Kummin vaan, mutta loppua kohti huononi.
Sitten taas toi viistoputken alle laitettu lämiskä ei kuitenkaan peitä eturattaita eturenkaan nakkaamalta kuralta, joten viraton sekin on.  :Leveä hymy: 

Jos jotain lokaria kaavailisin, niin semmoinen tuonne eteen, mikä peittää eturattaat edestä lentävältä hiekkakuralta. Mikään ei nääs vituta niin kuin hiekka hampaissa. Paitti ehkä kitisevät liukupuslat.  :Vihainen: 

Miä taidan lähteä kojeistamaan tuota R-tekissä rempattua Talasta. Nyt se wörkkii niin, että saan laitettua siihen enemmän painetta eli ajettua vähemmällä sagilla kuin ennen ja silti se antoi tuossa nopeasti pihalla koiteltuna yli 130mm ulos, eli tiedäs vaikka pääsisi ihan siihen myytyyn joustomatkaankin. Nyt vaikuttaisi kumminkin olevan "oikeaa käytettävää" joustoa senttitolkulla enemmän kuin aiemmin ja alkaisi vastaamaan takapäätä paremmin.

Niin ja öljyt on nyt 5 wattiset, vakiokura on ihan liian paksua hellekelin kamaa. 

Meinasin jo tuossa äkkipikaisuuksissani tilata semmoisen DT:n 150mm keulan, mutta nyt pitää ensin ihmetellä remontin tulosta.

Nämä shimanon DA-ketjut on kyllä ihan paskat. Nää tuntuu sellaisilta "väljiltä" jo heti uutena noihin xtr:n rattaisiin. Pitäisköhän kokeilla noita campan 10 vauhtisia rei'itetyillä tapeilla olevia? Kukaan kokeillut? Varmaan kapeampina noilla saa ainakin aikaiseksi ihmeellisiä chainsukkeja...

----------


## Portti

> Osta gÅte siltä yhdeltä mtbr:n jehulta punainen solonen?



Kyselin jo kaverilta hintaa muutama päivä sitten. Ei päästy kauppoihin - ainakaan vielä. Jospa tuo Hibike saisi luvatusti ensi viikon jälkeen tuon ohjainlaakerin niin ei olisi vielä mikään ongelma minulle kun ei ole vielä runkoakaan.

Ensi viikolla pitäisi muuten tulla suurin osa pyörään tulevista osista. Paketit on jo matkalla parista paikasta.





> Meinasin jo tuossa äkkipikaisuuksissani tilata semmoisen DT:n 150mm keulan, mutta nyt pitää ensin ihmetellä remontin tulosta.



Minuakin kiinnostaisi nuo DT:n keulat, täytyy tarkkailla mitä vm. 2009 mallit tuovat tullessaan.

Onko muuten tuo DT:n takaiskari edelleen toiminut hyvin?

----------


## Leku

Joo ei ole vielä ollut mitään ongelmia iskarin kanssa, sentään jo ihan piitkästi kummiskin ajettu...  :Sarkastinen: 

Keulakin alkaa olla jo sinnepäin. Täysin toisentuntuinen kuin paketista kaivettuna. Juhlaa-Fest.

Leekeri oli menny jo, että ei siitä enempää.

----------


## drop

Jonkun Ibis ajoi sunnuntaina Hallainvuorella mun pysäköidyn auton ohi, ja vangitsi kyllä katseen. Ihan nättejä ovat kuvissa, mutta nätimpiä luonnossa.

----------


## Mekka

Siellä oltiin...ihmettelinkin kun kaveri ei meinannut saada autoa parkkiin. Ei muutakun kaupaan! Oireet on selvät.

----------


## Portti

Meikäläiselle tuli tänään pari isoa lastia osia Mojoon ja niitä tuli punniskeltua seuraavin tuloksin:

Runko	Ibis Mojo SL	2235	**
Takaiskari	DT Swiss XR Carbon 200*50 mm	165	**
Joustohaarukka	Fox 32 Talas RLC 140 mm	1862	
Etuvanne	Mavic Crossmax ST Disc	864	
Takavanne	Mavic Crossmax ST Disc	979	
Eturengas	Continental Mountain King 2.4 UST	724	
Takarengas	Continental Mountain King 2.4 UST	698	
Levyjarru, etu	Magura Marta SL 2008 Postmount 180 mm Red	390	
Levyjarru, taka	Magura Marta SL 2008 IS 160 mm Red	359	
Vaihdevivut	Shimano XT SL-M770 2008	287	
Etuvaihtaja	Shimano XT FD-M771 (34,9)	167	
Takavaihtaja	Shimano XTR RD-M972 GS Shadow Med cage	180	
Kammet	Shimano XTR FC-M 970 2007 175 mm	795	
Keskiölaakeri	Shimano XTR	0	
Ketjut	Shimano XTR CN-7701	281	
Rataspakka	Shimano XT CS-M770 11-32	261	
Ohjaustanko	Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon	189	
Ohjainlaakeri	Cane Creek Solos 1-1/8" IS Red	72	**
Ohjainkannatin	Syntace VRO M 6deg	214	
Tupit	Bontrager Race X Lite	26	**
Satula	Selle Italia SLR XC	179	
Satulatolppa	Syntace P6 400*31,6 mm	230	
Polkimet	Crank Brothers Egg Beater SL	264	
Vaijerinkuoret		70	
Spacerit + tangonpäät		40	**
Kaikki yht.		11531	

** = osaa ei vielä ole, paino valmistajan ilmoitus tms. Puuttuvat osat: ohjainlaakeri, spacereita, tupit ja runko+iskari. 

Runko+iskarikombinaation painoksi arvioin 2.400 g. L-kokoisten runkojen todelliset painot on kyllä olleet alle 2.300 g, joten voi olla, että minulle tuleva XL-runko jää alle 2.400 g:n.

Conti Mountain King 2,4" UST-renkuloiden painot oli aika positiivinen yllätys kun toinen paino 724 g ja toinen 698 g.

Näillä näkymin 11,5 kg polkimineen on melko lähellä. 

Ainoa käytetty osa em. painoissa on Syntace VRO säädettävä stemmi, jonka avulla ajoasento on tarkoitus hakea kohdalleen ja sen jälkeen tilalle on tuloss Syntace F99, jolloin painoa lähtee vielä reilu 100 g pois.

----------


## Leku

Täten ilmoitan, että nyt se keula toimii.  :Hymy: 

Joustoakin sain eilen 138mm noin suurinpiirtein tasan, kun ponnistin vasten möykkyä. On sitten niin maan perusteellisesti erilainen keula kuin ennen, että jos suoraan paketista se oli jonkun kutosen arvoinen (4...10) niin nyt voisin antaa jo jonkun 8½. 

Ei pidä lukitus päällä enää meteliäkään ja lukitus/platformi toimii ihan kohtuullisen herkästi, eli on oikeasti käyttökelpoinen viritys. Ne pari ekaa säätöpykälää löysimmässä päässä. Ei tule paiseita, vaikka ajalisi lukitus päällä.

DT ostos siis peruttu. Tältä kuulta nyt ainakin. Pitää nimittäin lisäksi ensin katella mitä se foksi julistaa siiotterissa, kai sieltä niitä 15mm etuaksilakeuloja sitten ainakin tulee?

Pitää kai kohta heittää rekkula puntariin, mutta ensin pitää hommata kokeeksi ne mountainkingit ja uudet polkimet.
Kai sitä pitää ne Lookin vekottimet sitten tilata, kun omaan suunnattoman vastenmielisyyden noita eggbiittereitä kohtaan. Vai hä?

Ja alle 2.4 kingit, kun ainakin noi 2.4" nobbynicit on vähän tyhmän oloiset kapeilla 317 vanteilla.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## KestreL

Saiskos lisää kenttäraporttia kun varmaan nyt on ehtiny hieman enempi kilsoja keräämään moisella kaunokaisella?

----------


## Leku

Mitä tässä nyt enää on kerrottavaa, johan tosta oli velosipeedi-lehdessä kattava juttu... 

Muutoinkin kysymyksenasettelu vaikuttaa lähinnä hullun yllytykseltä ja se se vasta onkin rangaistava tekonen. 

Mutta oikeasti, mitä tässä on muka jäänyt käsittelemättä? Mielestäni runko on jo haukuttu varsin kattavasti ja... objektiivisesti.  :Vink:

----------


## KestreL

Tänään sain fillarin käsiin ja pääsin lukaisemaan artikkelin läpi. Alkaa olee pahoja pyöräkuumeen oireita... Eikö tuosta nyt mitään haukuttavaa löydy?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Oz

No ainakin siinä vaiheessa, kun piti suunnitella vaijereiden veto, pääsi kahvitauko yllättämään  :Leveä hymy: 
Ehkä ne on sitten evo2:ssa tuupattu vaikka vaakaputken sisään.

----------


## Leku

Vankkojen huhupuheijen perusteella syytä epäillä -kynnys  on ylittynyt. Siis että R-tekissä olis tätänykyä kojeajeltavana se lehdessäkin vilahtanut oranssi perusmojo.

Siinäkin kuuluu etuhaarukan lukitus pitävän vittumaista narskuntaa. Ei vissiin semmoista talasta löydy mikä ei kitisisi, paitsi tää mun vaihdetulla patruunalla oleva.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## izmo

> Vankkojen huhupuheijen perusteella syytä epäillä -kynnys  on ylittynyt. Siis että R-tekissä olis tätänykyä kojeajeltavana se lehdessäkin vilahtanut oranssi perusmojo.
> 
> Siinäkin kuuluu etuhaarukan lukitus pitävän vittumaista narskuntaa. Ei vissiin semmoista talasta löydy mikä ei kitisisi, paitsi tää mun vaihdetulla patruunalla oleva.




ei oikein sytyttänyt se perus mojon väri....tai vois sanoo että olipas harvinaisen ruman näkönen runko :Hymy:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Kokeilin testimojava pikku lenkin erään koeajajan jälkeen:

-vaikka laitoin perään 130->160psi niin se vajoasi yhä aika reilusti kun Pro pedal oli pois valmiiksi. 
-keula löi käsille aika karusti

Sen jälkeen kun veivasin Pro pedalin täysille ja keulasta reboundia 2 naksausta + hieman tresholdia pois niin oli filo ihan erimuata.  Keulan lukko oli kokoajan auki. Kulki kun töllöluvantarkastaja karkuun Hervannasta eikä nuokkunut pualissa iskuissa ja ei enää töninyt käpälille. Oli säädöt kyllä aika rajusti hakusessa alumperin. Jos tarttisin notkuttimen niin muita olisi vaikea harkita jos juustoa pitää olla min 5" päissä. Epäilisin perää sen verran degressiiviseksi että nuokkuminen totoutuu liiankin helposti ilman Pro Pedalia.

----------


## Leku

En tiiä mitä foksin takaiskari vaatii tuossa painetta, mutta mulla on tässä DT:ssä joku alle 120 psi:tä ja sillä tulee iskarin varresta mitattuna painumaa ehkä jotain 13...15mm, koko iskunpituus taisi olla 50mm.

Propedali on kyllä justiinsa se säätö mitä tossa voi ja pitää välttää. Kun sagi on kohdallaan, niin se ei tarvi mitään semmosia iskarin huononnussäätöjä.

----------


## izmo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08DlDKjx2xw

entäs tommonen älyjousitus... kiipeekö paremmin hervannan mäkee ku lekun mojo?    :Hymy:

----------


## Pave

> Tänään sain fillarin käsiin ja pääsin lukaisemaan artikkelin läpi. Alkaa olee pahoja pyöräkuumeen oireita... Eikö tuosta nyt mitään haukuttavaa löydy?



Kovasti ylistetään Mojoa joka paikassa, kyllä...

Vaan toistapa se oli pieni kotvanen takaspäitteen, kun pyörästä oli vasta nähty ensimmäisiä kuvia netin syövereissä; melkoinen osa yleisöstä oli heti ja välittömästi valmiina tuomitsemaan _naisen suunnitteleman pyörän_  silkaksi fiaskoksi...  :Vink:  Mihkäköhän ne jutut nyt ovat piiloutuneet, einytjaksa ehtiä riittävän innokkaasti...

----------


## Leku

No ällös nyt - kyä ne naikkosetkin osaa:
http://www.murha.info/phpbb2/viewtop...er=asc&start=0





> "Woman's MC:n johtajat vakuuttavat olevansa tosissaan. Vakuudeksi jengin johtaja lähetti vielä Alibin toimitukselle kuvan, jossa tämä osoittaa asetta muistuttavalla esineellä kuvan ottajaa. 
> -Se oli vesipyssy, Jennie toteaa." 
> 
> "Vaikka väkivalta sinänsä ei kuulu mimmiliigan toimintaan, Jennie sanoo olevansa valmis vaikka murhaamaan ihmisen. 
> -Se riippuisi paljon syistä ja olosuhteista. Jos esimerkiksi perhettäni uhkailtaisiin tai kiristettäisiin, niin silloin voisin olla valmis vaikka murhaamaan jonkun. Tällä hetkellä en kuitenkaan harkitse kenenkään surmaamista, neito ilmoittaa." 
> 
> "Naiset ovat tähän asti välttyneet tuomioilta, vaikka he kertovat uponneensa rikosmaailmaan todella syvälle. 
> -Nyt on tulossa yhdelle jäsenelle törkeästä huumeesta tuomio." 
> 
> ...



 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Leku

Huhu kuuluu, jotta eräs kettingissä esiintynyt on tilannu Trannyn.  :Hymy: 

Toivottavasti ei tule kumpikaan vohkituista protoista.  :Vink: 

Saattaa olla piiiiitkä odotus edessä.

----------


## zeke

> Kokeilin testimojava pikku lenkin erään koeajajan jälkeen:



Oli mun jäljiltäni ja siinä oli loppumatkasta tarkoitus testata "katuasetuksia". Keula lukittuna ja ilman jne... lukittuna se tosiaan pitää aika nitinää.

Epilänharjulla ajelin maastokokeita sillä ja siellä löysin mielestäni varsin toimivan yhdistelmän poluille. Itse pidin enemmän hiukan alemmasta paineesta takaiskarissa, tiukempaakin kokeilin. Mojo on varsin vakaa ajettava ja sillä oli melkein mukava ajaa kivikkoisia alamäkiä, jotka eivät varsinaisia suosikkejani ole. Nätisti nuoleskeli epätasaisuudet. Vaihtelevalla polulla se toimii muutenkin hyvin.  Hyvin myös nousi, kevätkunnollakin jaksoi vääntää harjun oikeanpuolista polkua ylös. Liukkaahkolla kalliolla loppui Kendojen pito yhdessä jyrkässä testipätkässä. Houkutteleva pyörä...

----------


## Leku

Voisi olla ihan hyvä, jos ennen koeajoa kerrottaisiin potentiaaliselle asiakkaalle, että paineista sinällään viis, mittaat/säädät vaan takaa iskarinvarresta painumaa sen 13...15mm, poropedalit ja muut sisäänvaimennukset sekä keulasta että takaa pois. Paluuvaimennus oman maun mukaan. Kovin helppo hakea tuohon säädöt.

Etuhaarukan kanssa on vähän haasteellisempaa, tässä mun talaksessa on sen verran nihkeyttä näin ~30h ajettunakin (ja ehkä sen 5 kertaa purettuna/kasattuna), että se omaa tahattoman platformin. 
Tästäkin olen ruuvannut hitaan liikkeen vaimennuskiekon kokonaan aukipäin, samoin alta lukituksen "ohitus" kokonaan auki ja mulla on nää vakiota ohuemmat öljytkin viä sisässä. Ehkä se siitä ajanmyötä...

Muutta mun mielipide on, että mikäli se keula nirskuttaa ja narskuttaa lukitus päällä, niin se ei ole mikään ominaisuus.  :Sarkastinen: 

DT:n takaiskari osoittautui kaikessa keveydessään olevan mun makuun, mutta keula saa mennä _tulevaan_ Vaemon Mojoon. Pitää kai katella -09 uutuudet ensin ja arpoa sitten uudestaan.

----------


## mtok77

> Huhu kuuluu, jotta eräs kettingissä esiintynyt on tilannu Trannyn. 
> 
> Toivottavasti ei tule kumpikaan vohkituista protoista. 
> 
> Saattaa olla piiiiitkä odotus edessä.



Joo. Tuli hourahdettua ja tilattua Tranny. Toivottavasti tulis vielä sulan maan aikaan..

On meinaan sairaan siistin näköinen valkealla rungolla!

----------


## mtok77

> DT:n takaiskari osoittautui kaikessa keveydessään olevan mun makuun, mutta keula saa mennä _tulevaan_ Vaemon Mojoon. Pitää kai katella -09 uutuudet ensin ja arpoa sitten uudestaan.



Uusi Revelation vaikuttaa todella mielenkiiintoiselta vaihtoehdolta Mojoon. 140mm joustoa ja saa myös 20mm akselilla olevan version. 

Itse vaihdoin keulaksi Air U-Turn Piken, joka on Pushattu. On muuten todella paljon tukevampi kuin Floatti ja on erittäin herkkä. En osaa kommentoida Pushauksen vaikutusta kun en ajanut keulalla vakiona. 

Takaiskarikin tuli samaan syssyyn Pushautettua ja kyllähän sekin parani selvästi.

----------


## izmo

Toihan on nätti... melkeinpä nätinpi kun ketjun alkuperäinen keinuhevonen :Hymy: 

(tai voishan hakee Norvastolta koeajoon mojo jos mieli muuttuis)

----------


## izmo

Oranssi keinuhevonen ekalla lenkillä ja mäennousukyky ei vielä tehnyt vaikutusta kun cyklopyörä nousee yhtä hyvin kivikkoränniin... mutta kivikkoalamäki on keinuhevosen heiniä ja tasanen juurakko....

----------


## Leku

Mulla olis kyllä paremmin sulle sopiva koko ja kun huomenna laitan alle mountainkuningakset light -versiona, niin tää on varmaan kevyempikin kun sun syklotrossi. 

Mitkähän säädöt sulla mahtoi tossa muuten olla? Onko mitään havaintoa?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## izmo

jousiguru pumppas ja sääti... mä lisäsin taakse 20 pykälää lisää ja satula oli 15mm liian takana eikä saanut siirrettyä semmosella monitoimi avaimen kuusiolla mutta otan satulan eteenpäin huomenna ja kokeilen uudestaan, keula ihan hyvä alamäessä mutta ylämäessä keinunta mua ainaski häiritsi :Irvistys:

----------


## Leku

Laitas nyt mittanauhalla se takapää niin, että sulla on se joku 13mm+ sagia iskarinvarresta mitattuna. Menee muuten ihan susille noi sun kokeilut. Toi takapää kun vaatii sitä sagia sopivasti, että linkut on sopivassa asennossa horisonttiin ja ties mihkä kuu-ukkoon nähden.

Ja keulassahan sulla on vissiin lukituskin, pistä se päälle ja alhaalta sinistä nuppia ensin kokonaan auki ja siitä kiristäen. Ei pitäis enää keikkua. Vai vieläkö se lukitus kitajaa niin ettei sillä voi ajaa lukitus päällä? No veivaa sitä yläpään sinistä kiinnipäin.

----------


## izmo

siinä oranssi keinuhevonen kartanon takapihalla... täytyy ruuvata sitä keulan ruuvia varmaan...

----------


## znood

leku: ei izmo päässy tolla yhtään sen paremmin metsässä kun mä mun jakella  :Leveä hymy:  vauhti toki hiukan eri juurakos, mutta heti kun baana aukee niin cyclo vei voiton kun  ibis alko keinumaan ankarasti liikojen tehojen takia :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Leku

No niin ajelen minäkin mieluummin maantiepyörällä töihin.  :Sarkastinen: 

Menee sitten jonninverran häiriintyneesti toi jarruletku taakse.  :No huh!:

----------


## Leku

Eilen tuossa muun tekemisen puutteessa punnittiin renkaita:
- 2.2 MountainKing supersonikit 468g ja 472g
- 2.4 Nobbynicit oli jotain 614g kuluneina, 

Muuta: Havaittu lisäksi 170g  ja 120g sisurengaat.

Pitihän se sitten heittää toi oma kiikkuhevo Samun puntariin ja fillarilehtipainona se oli 10.8kg. Toi oranssihan taisi töh lehdessä olla 12.4kg, nämä painot siis ilman polkimia. 
Oikeasti punnittiin toi mun polkimilla, jolloin se oli 11.2 kg, mutta kun piti saada toi paino alkamaan kympillä...  :Sarkastinen: 
No joo, kevennyssatula mulla on muualla lainassa ja polkimetkin on noi vanhat shimanon paaainavat ja sitten kun vaihtaisi kaikki osat niin niin.



Ton oranssin Floatti keulassa pitää lukitus päällä ihan törkeetä kitinää.  :Vihainen: 

Lisäksi siinä on mun makuun hillitön nousu tangossa ja yhdistettynä pari cm korkeampaan rungon emäputkeen kun mun M-kokoisessa rungossa, niin aika takakeno ajoasentohan siinä jotenkin tuntuu olevan, vaikka miten kääntelisi stemmiä nurinniskoin.

Lisäksi epizentrumissa vierailleessa Cuben AMS-100:ssa olleet egbiitterit olivat vähäisistä kilsoista huolimatta "leekeröinnistään" paskana. Huvittavat vekottimet. Umpisurkeat.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## izmo

siinä mojo puron vieressä... taitaa takana pilkottaa jousimiehen mökki!

----------


## znood

Tuota oranssia mojoa kokeilleena täytyy sanoa että se ei kyllä ole mikään ajajan pyörä, vaan enemmänkin nautiskelijan.

Mutta ei se silti huono ole, mukavahan se on ajaa epätasaisella, tosin kokoajan tuntuu että voima hukkuu jonnekin matkalla ja teknisissä paikoissa tuntuma on huono liiallisen joustomatkan takia. Kiipeäminen myös kankeaa liian pitkän keulan takia. Yks asia mikä ei kanssa ollut yhtään mieleen on tuo kuiturungon joustaminen sivusuunnassa  :Irvistys:  .

100mm jousto on edelleen mun valinta 'all around'-pyöräksi. Edellämainitut ominaisuudet joista en pitänyt johtuvat siis enimmäkseen liiallisesta joustomatkasta, enkä siten halua arvostella tätä pyörää HUONOKSI.

----------


## izmo

kyllä toi kona vei 3-1 tän ottelun... ibis pärjää alamäessä vaan mutta ylämäessä keulii herkästi ja tuntuma tosiaan että voima hukkuu johonkin...?

----------


## Leku

Jos joku haluaa jonkun xc -pyörän, niin ostaa sitten semmoisen ja on siihen tyytyväinen. Ei tarvi varmaan kauheaa neropattia kokeilemattakin arvaamaan, että on se ihme, että 140mm keula hytkyy putkelta ajettaessa enemmän kuin joku 100mm muutoin sama versio aiheesta.  :Sarkastinen: 

Mä muuten tiedän kirjoitusten perusteella kokeilemattakin, millaisissa säädöissä toi gåna on: keulasta saa korkeintaan kolme senttiä joustoa eikä perässäkään yli sen ole. 
Aattona kävi nimittäin se "yksi seuran jehu" Cuben AMS-100:lla kääntymässä pihassa ja molemmista päistä irtosi lukitukset auki kaksi...kolme senttiä joustoa. Izmo ei meinannut pysyä nahoissaan, kun hihkui: "_tää o hyvä - tää ei jousta!"_  :No huh!: 

Muutenhan toi kuulostaa olevan erikoisen kummallinen peli, kun sillä pitää ajella kilpaa kaikenmaailman cyclocrossipyörien kanssa. Luulisi, ettei kenellekään tulisi mieleen edes yrittää sellaista 14cm joustavan vehkeen kanssa, mutta pyörä näköjään rohkaisee siihenkin touhuun. Harmi vaan, ettei pojilla sitten hapenottokyky riitä, lehteä lainatakseni. Ajakaa vähän enemmän, kyllä se siitä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Itte olen tuumannut, että koska tossa takapään puolesta voisi olla vaikka 5cm enemmän joustoa, niin mikäli aiheesta tulee joku LT -versio, niin hommaan sitten semmoisen. Tässä on kuitenkin himpun verran liian vähän joustoa.  :Cool:

----------


## marco1

Kappas, Ibisisibiaanin vastaisku...  vielä kun teitä olisi useampi tällä palstalla.  :Leveä hymy: 

Vielä on Ibis koeajamatta ja Pivottejakaan ei ole näkynyt, homma ei täällä etene.

----------


## znood

joo, tuntuu siltä että tämä pyörä (tai sitten sen omistajat) ei kestä arvostelua  :Vink:

----------


## Leku

Alkaa olemaan suurena vaarana, että yleisö alkaa kohta viihtymään hyvin.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## izmo

ööh... kylä se on niin että isopyöränen etujoustopyörä taitaa olla ainoo oikee ajajan pyörä :Hymy: 

jos yksi noin neljän tonnin pyörä pitäis valita "yleiskäyttöön" niin ehkä se ei ole mojo... eikä varmaan ois italialainen hiilikuitunen maantiekiitäjäkään...

----------


## Pave

> Alkaa olemaan suurena vaarana, että yleisö alkaa kohta viihtymään hyvin.



Misonmiunpoppornit...

Mutta mistä löytyisi vielä Se Intomielinen, jonka mielestä '_tuos on kuutisen senttiä liian vähän per pää, ei sillä mitään tee - edes siellä alamäessä..._'?

----------


## OJ

Ja eikös tossa ole Gigantin linkut :Leveä hymy: 

Täysjousto on hassu vekotin joka tapauksessa. Yli 100mm vaatii kyllä mun tapauksessa ainakin parin vuoden pehmeää laskua, mutta kai sitä lopulta päätyy johonkin Mojon tyyppiseen notkuun.

EDIT: Ja Kona on kyllä mun koeajojen mukaan aika heikko ton takajouston suhteen oli asetukset mitkä hyvänsä. Tai jos laittaa paineita oikein reippaasti ja pro pedalia kehiin ettei se takapää liiku, niin sitten se on melkein ok.

----------


## Juha_

Näin izmon eilen rullailemassa koskenrannassa tuolla oranssilla keinuhevosella, on se vaan komia!

----------


## znood

> Ja eikös tossa ole Gigantin linkut
> EDIT: Ja Kona on kyllä mun koeajojen mukaan aika heikko ton takajouston suhteen oli asetukset mitkä hyvänsä. Tai jos laittaa paineita oikein reippaasti ja pro pedalia kehiin ettei se takapää liiku, niin sitten se on melkein ok.



Ei ollut kyse siitä toimiiko gåna vai ei, vaan siitä että mojo ei ole vahvoilla kovin monella osa-alueella kun haetaan sellaista pyörää jolla oikeasti voi ajaa ja pääseekin johonkin ajamalla. 
Tuon tyyppinen pyörähän on jonkin sortin väliinputoaja sen takia, koska sillä ei pääse kunnolla ylöspäin(eikä eteenpäin), eikä se myöskään sovellu mihinkään rankempaan free-alamäki-dropit tyyppiseen ajoon. Jäljelle jää kurvailu/nautiskelu helpohkoilla poluilla sekä kaikentyyppinen kikkailu, ja noita voi ihan yhtä hyvin tehdä myös muilla fillareilla.
Kuten izmo sanoi:




> jos yksi noin neljän tonnin pyörä pitäis valita "yleiskäyttöön" niin ehkä se ei ole mojo... eikä varmaan ois italialainen hiilikuitunen maantiekiitäjäkään...



Toki mielipiteet on niinkun persereikiä - jokaisella on omansa.

----------


## jeppe

> eikä se myöskään sovellu mihinkään rankempaan free-alamäki-dropit tyyppiseen ajoon.



No katsotaan miten Lopes pärjää sillä ja kommentoidaan sitten.

Oman kokemuksen mukaan siinä ~130 mm nurkilla on optimi yleismaastoajoon. Vauhdikkaat kivikkoiset nousut eivät ole kovin vauhdikkaita jollakin todella nihkeästi joustavalla takapäällä. Jos pururadalla ajaa ja haluaa tykittää täysillä, niin ei tietenkään kannata ostaa 140 mm joustavaa pyörää.
Ainakin täällä Turussa maastot ovat pitkälti kivikkoa ja juurakkoa. Kangasmaastoa ei löydy juuri lainkaan. Ibis sopisi loistavasti all-mountain jyräksi näihin maastoihin. Kevyenä ja pitkäjoustoisena kiipeäisi nätisti kivikkoja ja alamäet olisivatkin sitten ihan eri luokkaa kuin xc-kilpurilla.

----------


## znood

> No katsotaan miten Lopes pärjää sillä ja kommentoidaan sitten.
> Ibis sopisi loistavasti all-mountain jyräksi näihin maastoihin.



Kuten aiemmin sanottu, tuolla pyörällä voi nautiskella maastoajamisesta, polkemiseen se ei sovellu niin upea kun ulkonäöltään onkin  :Irvistys: 

edit:




> No katsotaan miten Lopes pärjää sillä ja kommentoidaan sitten.



voihan sillä pärjätä, mutta kuka hullu ostaa kevyen hiilikuiturungon sitä varten että voi droppailla....

----------


## Matti H

Tätä topiccia on kyllä hauska lukea kun on yrittänyt sinnitellä pitkäjoustoisella Izmon ja  cyclocrossarin perässä juurakoissa ja kivikoissa pari päivää viime viikonloppuna. No, toisaalta ei voi verrata, mähän kun en osaa ajaa.  :Hymy: 

Mojo kyllä kelpaisi.

----------


## Sakkeri91

Jos sanotte että Ibis on huono ajaa poluilla niin kokeilkaapa 200mm kummastakin päästä keinuvaa ja 20kg painavaa, saa olla melkoinen ajomies että sillä polkee kovin montaa kilomeetriä vauhdilla  :Leveä hymy: 

Nimim. kokemusta on, mutta täytyy silti vain ajaa eikä valittaa.

PS. En siis kehota että kenenkään pitäisi tätä kokeilla tai että itse sillä leuhottaisin, täytyy vain tyytyä näihin mitä itsellä on  :Hymy:

----------


## Plus

> Kuten aiemmin sanottu, tuolla pyörällä voi nautiskella maastoajamisesta, polkemiseen se ei sovellu niin upea kun ulkonäöltään onkin



Nyt se on sanottu. Amen. Koko pyöräilyaiheinen media on väärässä, samoin kaikki foorumi-intoilijat täällä ja varsinkin mtbr:ssä. Onneksi joku viisas sentään tietää ja osaa opastaa tyhmempiä.

----------


## Juha Jokila

Mulla on kokemusta täysjäykästä, 13/15 cm ja 14/15 cm joustavista täpäreistä. Nyt tuossa uusimmassa Nicolaissa on mahdolllista ruuvailla joustomatkoja molemmista päistä tuonne 9,5 cm joustomatkoin saakka. Kokeiltu ollaan ja onhan se jotenkin veikeä ajettava tynkäjoustoisena, mutta ei se sitä mitenkään erityisesti nopeammaksi tee.  Enemmän vaikuttaa itse ajoasento, koska ohjaustankoa on vaikea saada riittävän alas pitkäkeulaisessa pyörässä. Ite laitoin stemmin 15 astetta alas päin ja mahdollisimman matalanousuisen tangon. Jos tuntuu, että viimeinenkin teho pitää saada irti, niin laitan propedalia muutaman naksun päälle ja perä lakkaa myötäämästä loivissa heitoissa. Viimeinen teho jossain helpossa ylämäessä kuten esim. Tahkolla, saadaan keulan lukituksella. Lukituksen ohipuhallus saa olla herkällä ja silti kestää ajaa putkelta. Pyörän paino ja harjoituksen puute näkyi silti Tamperelaisissa kärrytie ylämäissä, koska meikä jäi joka kerta Izmon peesistä kuin tikku paskaan. Polulla ei ollut mitään ongelmaa. Mahdotonta arvioida olisiko joku toinen pyörä antanut paremman vauhdin ylämäkeen, mutta säilyttänyt polkuvauhdin. Ite en tienousuja joudu täällä litteässä Varsinais-Suomessa ajamaan, joten taitaa joustojen optimointi riippua aika paljon maanteiteestä.

----------


## znood

> Nyt se on sanottu. Amen. Koko pyöräilyaiheinen media on väärässä, samoin kaikki foorumi-intoilijat täällä ja varsinkin mtbr:ssä. Onneksi joku viisas sentään tietää ja osaa opastaa tyhmempiä.



perustelehan vähän muullakin, kuin että "muut on samaa mieltä"... säälittävää huutelua näppäimistön takaa ilman perusteluja!

kerrohan että oletko kenties koittanut kyseistä pyörää jollain sellaisella alustalla, että alla ei tarvinnut olla sliksejä ?

----------


## jeppe

> Kuten aiemmin sanottu, tuolla pyörällä voi nautiskella maastoajamisesta, polkemiseen se ei sovellu niin upea kun ulkonäöltään onkin 
> 
> edit:
> 
> voihan sillä pärjätä, mutta kuka hullu ostaa kevyen hiilikuiturungon sitä varten että voi droppailla....



No v***uakos sitten väität ettei sovellu... Alkaa hiilikuitutekniikka olla siinä pisteessä että miksei voisi hiilarirunko natsata alamäkeenkin. Keveys ei kuitenkaan ole pahitteeksi, jos aikoo ajaa myös ylös.
Muistaakseni Lopes nappasi heti alkuun voiton Ibiksellä ja menestystä on tullut jonkin verran jatkossakin. Eli ei mikään huono pyörä alamäkeen. Ja jos 11 kg pyörällä vielä pääsee kohtuullisesti mäen päälle, niin väittäisin aika kohtuulliseksi paketiksi.
Sen sijaan esim. tuolla Konalla en lähtisi ensimmäistäkään aikuisten droppia vetämään...

Ja viimeksi kun mä metsässä kävin, niin nautiskelemaan mä sinne lähdin. Ei sen tarvitse olla mitään kurjuuden maksimointia, vaikka kovaa mentäisiinkin.

----------


## izmo

> No katsotaan miten Lopes pärjää sillä ja kommentoidaan sitten.
> 
> Oman kokemuksen mukaan siinä ~130 mm nurkilla on optimi yleismaastoajoon. Vauhdikkaat kivikkoiset nousut eivät ole kovin vauhdikkaita jollakin todella nihkeästi joustavalla takapäällä. Jos pururadalla ajaa ja haluaa tykittää täysillä, niin ei tietenkään kannata ostaa 140 mm joustavaa pyörää.
> Ainakin täällä Turussa maastot ovat pitkälti kivikkoa ja juurakkoa. Kangasmaastoa ei löydy juuri lainkaan. Ibis sopisi loistavasti all-mountain jyräksi näihin maastoihin. Kevyenä ja pitkäjoustoisena kiipeäisi nätisti kivikkoja ja alamäet olisivatkin sitten ihan eri luokkaa kuin xc-kilpurilla.



Hervantajärven takana oli kivikkoo ja juurakkoo pelkästään eikä toi mojo noilla säädöillä oikein noussut kivikkoränniin, vähän semmonen tuntuma että keulassa 20mm liikaa joustoa ylämäkeen kiipeemiseen että oiskohan 120mm keula tohon parempi? tietenkin vaakaputki oli 20mm liian pitkä mulle ettei pyörästä saanut ihan parasta kuvaa mutta alamäkeen se tuli paremmin alas....

----------


## znood

> Sen sijaan esim. tuolla Konalla en lähtisi ensimmäistäkään aikuisten droppia vetämään...



Edelleenkään tämä ei ole mikään kona vs ibis, koska tuo on xc-kilpuri ja ibis ei ole. Vaikea sillä ibiksellä on "kovaa" ajaa, kun jalkoja hapottaa ankarasti...

ps. haluan nähdä sen kun joku rupeaa droppailemaan tolla ibiksellä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Sakkeri91

Öh, keskustellaanko täällä nyt yleisesti hiilikuiturungon sopivuudesta alamäkeen vai Ibiksen sopimisesta alamäkeen? 

Jos ensimmäinen niin:

----------


## Pekka L

Tuosta tulee tavallaan speedwaypyörä mieleen. Tarkoituksenmukaisuus jyrää kaiken muun. Eli omassa lajissaan varmaankin hyvä ja nopea, mutta ah niin ***tanan ruma.

----------


## Puavo

Sen enempää Mojon katu-uskottavuutta kommentoimatta täytyy kyllä ampua alas Jepen Brian Lopes-onanointi.  Turha käyttää pyörän erinomaisuuden mittarina kuusinkertaisen maailmanmestarin ajoja, varsinkin kun aikaisemmat voitot ovat järjestään tulleet himpan pienellä xc-rungolla. Kyllä Lopesin, Peatin, Hillin, Lehikoisen tasoiset jätkät tulee vuorta alas saatanan kovaa vaikka cc:llä.

----------


## Leku

Tota mun pyörää voi vähän koeajella 24:ssä ja itse sitten tuumailla kuinka huono se nyt sitten on polkea.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## jeppe

> Sen enempää Mojon katu-uskottavuutta kommentoimatta täytyy kyllä ampua alas Jepen Brian Lopes-onanointi.  Turha käyttää pyörän erinomaisuuden mittarina kuusinkertaisen maailmanmestarin ajoja, varsinkin kun aikaisemmat voitot ovat järjestään tulleet himpan pienellä xc-rungolla. Kyllä Lopesin, Peatin, Hillin, Lehikoisen tasoiset jätkät tulee vuorta alas saatanan kovaa vaikka cc:llä.



Joka tarkoittaakin sitä että enemmän se on kuskista kiinni.

----------


## Puavo

> Joka tarkoittaakin sitä että enemmän se on kuskista kiinni.



noh, sittenhän oltiinkin samoilla linjoilla. Jatkakaa toki, mutta koittakaa nyt vähän provosoitua, tää on vielä vähän tylsää.

----------


## Leku

> vähän semmonen tuntuma että keulassa 20mm liikaa joustoa ylämäkeen kiipeemiseen että oiskohan 120mm keula tohon parempi? tietenkin vaakaputki oli 20mm liian pitkä mulle ettei pyörästä saanut ihan parasta kuvaa mutta alamäkeen se tuli paremmin alas....



No se on edelleen pykälää liian iso runko sulle ja siihen yhdistettynä tuon tangon suuri nousu tekee liian isollakin rungolla sulle "takakenon" ajoasennon. Toi nootsi ei mun muistikuvan mukaan ole yhtään sua pidempi? Mitä te nyt olette 175?

Mutta ammattimiehet osaa toki arvata, millaisen rungosta saa pari senttiä lyhyemmällä vaakaputkella, pidemmällä stemmillä ja neljä...viisi senttiä matalammalla etupäällä...  :No huh!: 

En mäkään, täytyy sanoa, innostunut liiaksi tuosta oranssista paketista, se on jonkun 185cm+ ajajan pyörä. En ajanut sillä kuin 200m asvaltilla ja tuntui se vähän erilaiselta omaan verrattuna, vaikka mulla oli kompensaatioksi sixpack alla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## znood

oon 185cm ... ja se on kyllä tiedossa että se oranssin fillarin runko on izmolle liian iso

----------


## Leku

Jaa, sekotin sut sitten johonkin toiseen ton cyclorossipyörän perusteella. Tai sitten en, samase. 

Mitähän olisin tolla nyt ajellut, 40 tuntia tms. Enpä ole vielä(kään) keksinyt mitään, mihin toimivuuden perusteella vaihtaisin. Singlepivotit (ml. toi kona) ei kelpaa, Intenseä vastaan omaan pitkällisestä kokemuksesta vastenmielisyyden, ehkä Blur LT voisi mennä ja joku Giantti. Pivotin vehkeet myös, mutta kun ovat niin rumia, Independent fab myäs, mitähän niillä on?

Jaha, muija varasti netin. Hyvästi.

----------


## ellmeri

Eilen ku olin MTBCF-enskaa katselemassa niin paikalle saapui joku sälli ibiksellä,koeajossa oli ja kaverini tyyppäs sitä,samalla lisäiltiin paineita takaiskariin ja pro-pedaalia  säädettin.

Onkohan kyseinen hemmo näillä saiteilla  :Sarkastinen:  aattelin vaan jotta alkoiko toimii,ei menny enään niin persemaassa.

----------


## Leku

Joko sitä ollaan rauhoituttu? 

No, nytten olette vissiin lukeneet siitä Kiinan järistyksestä ja niinhän siinä sitten kävi, että se pulju, missä ibiksiä laminoitiin, oli tehty savesta & oljesta, joten pas2:ksi män. 
Onnittelut Portille rungosta, mitä pitkään tilattiin, odotettiin ja viime metreillä tunnelma sitten kirjaimellisesti latistui...  :Vink: 

No, oli miten oli, mutta vissiin näi o. Ainakin aprillipäivänä pitää huhu paikkansa.

Nyt olen tuohon keulaan kumminkin jo vähän päässyt väsymään ja lupasin sen jo Muijalle sen Mojoon. Onhan se ihan ok keula noinkin, mutta minä _tarvitsen_ enemmän.  :Sarkastinen: 

Tossa kattelin, että tommoinen valkoinen keula voisi olla korea:


140mm joustolla ride heightiä 515mm. Mitäs tuolla 32 Talaksella pitäisi olla? Kun yhtään matalampaa en halua. 

Sittenhän tossa on Ø20mm etuaksila, joten pitäisi jaksaa selvittää vielä, että oliko tuohon Kingin QR Isodiskiin muutospalikoita 20mm:ksi olemassa ja jos ei, niin keulaksi tuosta QR -versio.

Toi keula valehdellaan yllättävän kepeäksi, mitähän oikeasti mahtaa olla?

----------


## mtok77

Itse vaihdoin Fox Floatin tilalle Piken ja olen erittäin tyytyväinen. Todella herkkä ja tukeva keula. Foxin 140mm keulat ovat melkoisia notkuja. Eron huomaa heti kun ajaa jämäkällä keulalla... Ei ne Foxin pojat huvikseen niitä 15mm akseleita ole kehitelly.

Laitat vaan Lekukin 20mm akselisen keulan niin ei tarvitse ihmetellä. Nykyiset kiekot vaimolle ja tilalle vaikka tuollaiset.



20mm etuakseli ja takana 10mm. On kevyet ja lujat kiekot.

----------


## mtok77

Kuulin just että Mojoa ja Silkkiä voi ihmetellä Lohjan 24:ssa..

----------


## Leku

> Itse vaihdoin Fox Floatin tilalle Piken ja olen erittäin tyytyväinen. Todella herkkä ja tukeva keula. Foxin 140mm keulat ovat melkoisia notkuja.



Joo aika vinhasti noi alajalat vipattaa edestakaisin jarrutettaessa ja keula kiertyy myös aika lailla.
Hassu juttu, takapään löysyys ei mua kiusaa kyllä yhtään, mutta keulan löysyys kyllä ärsyttää. 

Miä taidan kokeilla tuota manituubaa, niin on sitäkin sitten ihmetelty vuosien tauon jälkeen. Joskus mulla oli 160mm x-vert carbon vai mikä olikaan. Semmonen tuplakruunukeula kumminkin.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Muutaman vuoden Pikellä ja nyt 140mm foxilla ajaneena voisin sanoa että en huomaa mitään merkittävää eroa. Aivan tasan yhtä kovaa tolla foxillakin pääsee. Ja kun kattelee noita jotain ison maailman 4x kuskeja yms. niin ei niitäkään näytä 9mm akselin "notkuminen" haittaavan, joskaan niillä on 120mm max. joustavia foxeja pääsääntöisesti. Niin ja tosiaan, painan 75kg, eli suht kevyt kuski on kyseessä.

----------


## Leku

No kiitos kysymästä, minä kyllä huomaan eroja vaikka missä. Ja vaikken huomaisikaan, niin keksin saatana. Ja niin uskottava olen, että uskon kohta niihin itsekin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Älä vaan Leku mee kokeileen mitään notkumatonta runkoa, menee pian sekin vaihtoon  :Vink:

----------


## Leku

Mää lupaan myyrä tän sulle sitten kun itte tähän kyllästyn tai markkinoille tulee jokin parempi vaihtoehto.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Jaha. Ja kellä on Manitpois keula joka on kestänyt ihan koko takuu-ajan viime vuosina?

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leku

Viime vuosina? Miä olen ostamassa -08 -mallia. 

Kyllä näistä aina sitten eroon pääsee jos ei miellytä, heittää vaan takapihalle muiden romujen joukkoon taikka siirtää alaspäin muijan pyörään.   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## simojoki

> Jaha. Ja kellä on Manitpois keula joka on kestänyt ihan koko takuu-ajan viime vuosina?



Kauanko näissä on takuuaika? Onhan tuota tullu ajettua jo yli neljä vuotta 130mm Shermanilla ongelmitta kesät talvet - viime talvena sain jopa vaihdettua öljyt. Nyt ajetaan taas seuraavat 4-5 vuotta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## phebis

Sen mitä tässä on seuraillu tätä ketjua, niin täytyis kyllä ihmetellä, jos ketjun aloittaja jostain syystä löytäisi jonkun vian tuosta Rungosta.

Ja jos joku muu ei rungosta ole tykännyt, tai ole hypettänyt samaan malliin, on se kokeilijan henkilökohtainen ongelma. Runko nimittäin puheiden mukaan on jotain käsittämättömän täydellistä... Ja se joka siitä ei ole tykännyt, ei tiedä täysjoustoista mitään.

Muut osat keulasta renkaisiin sitten onkin "täyttä" paskaa, mitä joutuu vaihtamaan vähän väliä.

Mä voin kyllä liimata vaikka biilteeman renkaisiin ibiksen tarran, jos ne sitten siitä tulis täydellisiks. Vaikkakin ne painaa ihan homona, kuluvat nopeammin ku sossun tuki spurgulla, eivätkä edes pidä.

Takin kääntäminen tässä vaiheessa saattaisi tiputtaa uskottavuutta :Kieli pitkällä: .

Ps. Kyseinen viesti oli täys provo ja Ibiksestä en tiedä mitään... Sen voin kyllä sanoa, että mielestäni rungot on hienoja ja jos taloudellinen tilanteeni olisi yhtä hyvä (oletus) kuin ketjun aloittajalla... saattaisin itsellenikin kyseisen rungon ostaa. Tämän jälkeen hypetykseen osallistuminen saattaisi olla helpompaa. Ennen sitä pitäydyn ihmettelijöissä...

----------


## Leku

> Muut osat keulasta renkaisiin sitten onkin "täyttä" paskaa, mitä joutuu vaihtamaan vähän väliä.



Kysymys taitaakin olla enää siitä, mitä paskaksi haukuttua kamaa sulla on? 

Annan sulle luvan olla siihen, mikä ikinä onkaan (foksin keula?), tyytyväinen, mikäli se helpottaa sun kärsimyksiäsi.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## phebis

:Leveä hymy: .... Tosiaan mulla on se foxin keula... Talas... ja vielä OEM RL.
Mutta täytyy kyllä sanoa, että vähän lajia harrastaneena en paremmasta tiedä. Sen takia vaan oon välillä ihmetelly, että miten kaikesta muusta paitsi rungosta löytyy jotain vikaa.. 

Niin.. ja en missään nimessä ota itseeni siitä, jos joku haukkuu Kettua. 

Ja jos vapaata rahhoo olis enemmän, niin kyllä mäkin päivittäisin kalustoani.... mutta köyhän on elettävä sillä mitä rikkailta tippuu :Vink: 

Niin ja Ibis... Ja etenkin tuo sun hifipalikoilla koottu SL on todella herkullinen.. ainakin ulkonäöltä/paperilla... Ajotuntumastahan en mitään tiedä ja toisaalta en varmasti olisi kovin hyvä sitä analysoimaankaan.

Mut... Peace.

On hyvä uskoa asiaansa, mutta ismiksi asti sitä ei aina kannata viedä..
(Tosin IBISMI kuulostaa aika sointuvalta) :No huh!:

----------


## Fin-76

> ...Onhan tuota tullu ajettua jo yli neljä vuotta 130mm Shermanilla ongelmitta kesät talvet...



Viimekesänä ajelin serkkupojan mopon perässä soramontulla pari pomppua sorakasoista, niin alle vuoden ikäinen Sherman Flick tuuppas öljynsä mäelle alakautta. Mä tosiaan luulin, että tuo on semmoinen "Nuke-Proof" keula, mutta paskanmarjat...

----------


## Fin-76

> .... Tosiaan mulla on se foxin keula... Talas... ja vielä OEM RL.
> Mutta täytyy kyllä sanoa, että vähän lajia harrastaneena en paremmasta tiedä. Sen takia vaan oon välillä ihmetelly, että miten kaikesta muusta paitsi rungosta löytyy jotain vikaa..



Paljonkos saat siitä keulastas joustoo todellisuudessa? Mulla on tuo Cuben mukana tullut Talas RL 140 mm ja pikkupaineillakin joustaa vain 120 mm, enempää ei vain irtoo tämmöisellä 75 kiloisella kuskilla.  :Irvistys:  Norvastolle huoltoon...

----------


## Leku

Mun talastahan on rempattu vaan se 4 kertaa. Nyt se ei enää:
- vuoda öljyä
- ei kitise lukitus päällä
- joustoa löytyy ~luvattu 140mm

Pienenä vinkkinä vaan, niin mulla on vakiota ohuemmat öljyt, IPF kammiossa painetta muistaakseni 115psi (vakiona 150), öljyn määriä kammioissa vähennetty.

En taida viitsiä kertoa enempää, kun se on kuulemma sitä ibismiä.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Fin-76

> En taida viitsiä kertoa enempää, kun se on kuulemma sitä ibismiä.



Pistä privana, mä en moisesta ibismistä lähde syyttämään. Koeajoin muuten Lohjalla Mojovan notkupyörän. Sägiä siinä oli vaan ihan liikaa, kun polkimet hakkas kokoajan kiviin...tai sit...

----------


## Leku

Sun kannattais kokeilla tota mun keulaa jossain välissä, niin pääset vähän kärryille, että miten noi tehdyt ropellukset vaikuttaa ja ennenkaikkea, että millaiseksi itte haluat oman keulasi. 

Paras säätöhän tähän on vaihtaa talas-puolelle floatin sisuskalut ja katkaista männänvartta lyhyemmäksi. Tästä oli jousituspuolella jotain porinaa aiemmin.

[pakollinen ibismi]Kummiskin suoraan paketista toi Talas ei ole mun mielestä oikein mistään kotoisin, mutta siitä saa ihan kohtalaisen värkin kokeilemalla ja säätämällä ja kokeilemalla ja... sitten kun kyllästyy tähän touhuun niin vaihtaa keulan joko Floattiin tai vallan johonkin muuhun. [/pakollinen ibismi]  :No huh!:

----------


## phebis

Itseasiassa sama juttu tossa mun Talaksessa... En kyllä ole mitannut tarkalleen, mutta 140mm asennossa löytyy ehkä just se 120mm. Tosin hyvin harvoin tulee tolla mitalla ajettua, kun mielestäni se ei mun Scottin geometriaan niin hyvin sovi. 120mm tuntuu luontevalta.

Muuten on toiminu mukavasti, pitää ilmat, toimii ainakin omasta mielestäni pehmeästi ja joustomatkaakin on riittävästi.

Mutta mä oon vaan niin nööpie, että en jaksa välittää (lue osaa edes välittää) tollasista asioista.

Enkä mä sitä ainakaan vielä rikki saannu.. tosin ajan aika hellästi :Nolous: .

----------


## J

> Mun talastahan on rempattu vaan se 4 kertaa. Nyt se ei enää:
> - vuoda öljyä
> - ei kitise lukitus päällä
> - joustoa löytyy ~luvattu 140mm
> 
> Pienenä vinkkinä vaan, niin mulla on vakiota ohuemmat öljyt, IPF kammiossa painetta muistaakseni 115psi (vakiona 150), öljyn määriä kammioissa vähennetty.



Tämä operaatio kyllä kannattaa. Menin jopa niin pitkälle, että ostin itelle sen törkeän hintaisen potkupalloventtiilin, jolla tuota kammion painetta voi säätää. Ensin vaihoin vähän liian litkut öljyt ja tuli vähän hätänen, mutta nyt alkaa olla sinne päin. Mulla 36 talas r ja siinä on suljettu vaimennuspatruuna ja sen kanssa meinas vähän mennä hermot öljyjenvaihdossa. Ei ehkä voi suositella ihan joka kotikokille.

----------


## swinger1

Hieno peli se mojo oli,testiajoon tarjottu peli oli kauppiaan oma peli ja jouset säädetty noin 70kg kaverille,paineet aika vähäiset.Kyllä sen saa aika nasevaksi säädettyä isommillekin kavereille, tarjoten todella mukavaa joustoa. Prkl kärpänen puraisi ja pahasti=))

----------


## Portti

> No, nytten olette vissiin lukeneet siitä Kiinan järistyksestä ja niinhän siinä sitten kävi, että se pulju, missä ibiksiä laminoitiin, oli tehty savesta & oljesta, joten pas2:ksi män. 
> Onnittelut Portille rungosta, mitä pitkään tilattiin, odotettiin ja viime metreillä tunnelma sitten kirjaimellisesti latistui...



Jep jep, aika monta sivua taaksepäin tässä ketjussa taidettiin pohdiskella, että jos minun runkoni juhannukseen mennessä saapuisi, niin hyvä niin. Eipä taida siitä paljon heittää todellinen toimitusaika. Viimeisin lupaus on, että tämän kuun lopussa rungon pitäisi olla jossain (Myanmarissa?). 

Noh, eihän tuossa muuten suurta ongelmaa olisi, mutta kun sain vanhan pyöräni kaupaksi viisi viikkoa sitten ja sen jälkeen minulla ei ole ollut muuta ajokelpoista pyörää kuin 25-v vanha Rahtijopo. Tulee toinen vuosi peräkkäin kun Tahkolle valmistautuminen jää sille tasolle, että aika rauhalliseen tahtiin saa siellä ajella.

Toinen haittapuoli odottelusta on se, että odotellessa on aikaa investoida myös kaikenlaisiin turhiin härpäkkeisiin. Viime viikolla ostin vaimon auton katolle Thulen pyörätelineen ja pistin FRWD:n mittarin/ajotietokoneen tilaukseen. Mitähän tässä vielä ehtisi hankkia odotellessa?


Keula-asioihin liittyen: Ainakin minun vanha Talas RLC oli oikein hyvä keula Push-tuunattuna. Nähtäväksi jää miten vakio -08 Talas pelittää verrattuna siihen. Eiköhän tuon uudenkin kanssa pärjätä viimeistään sen jälkeen kun sekin on Push-viritetty. 

Tuo paksumpi etuakseli kyllä kiinnostaisi minuakin jossain vaiheessa. Lisää jäykkyyttä keulaan olisi hyvä asia, taakse en ole paksumpaa akselia koskaan kaivannut.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Viimekesänä ajelin serkkupojan mopon perässä soramontulla pari pomppua sorakasoista, niin alle vuoden ikäinen Sherman Flick tuuppas öljynsä mäelle alakautta. Mä tosiaan luulin, että tuo on semmoinen "Nuke-Proof" keula, mutta paskanmarjat...



Mun kokemus on vain että kaikista noita on ollut öljyt pihalla tai alajalat poikki, Shermanista viiveksi dropout poikki.

----------


## Leku

Onko toi sun de-signature alumperin?
http://www.starbike.com/php/product_...ng=en&pid=8796

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Juu, mut mää tei noita kyllä ensin. Täksi kesäksi piti tehdä kanssa joku paitasarja mutta taitaa mennä toppatakeiksi kun on noin pirun kylmää. Ajatelin alkaa reenaan tempoakin vasta kun on 15 astetta lämmintä mutta taitaa mennä kesälle 2009'...elämäni ekä kesä jolloin eka tempo oli suoraan kisa.

----------


## Leku

> Jep jep, aika monta sivua taaksepäin tässä ketjussa taidettiin pohdiskella, että jos minun runkoni juhannukseen mennessä saapuisi, niin hyvä niin.



Ee helevetti kun jotkut jaksavat odotella:




> _Just heard from my LBS that I won't be getting the SL that I ordered back in October until June! Last time I posted, which was at the beggining of this month, I was told I would receive it this month but apparently now its in June! I wish Ibis would just give a definite delivery date and not string us along!_





Taitaa Tahkokin tulla liian äkkiä, ei juhannus pelkästään...  :Irvistys:

----------


## Oz

Tahko tulee aina liian äkkiä.

----------


## Leku

Seuraa sitä peljästyttävää Iipissismiä.  :Sarkastinen: 

*haaukotus* 

Nyt vähän kyllästyttää toi DT:n takaiskari ja vaihtelua saadaksekseni arvuuttelen seuraavan iskarin. Tracerissa mulla on Pushattu Float R ja taidan arpoa semmoisen tähänkin.

http://www.tftunedshox.com/push-sales/push-fox-air.html

Kiekotkin voisi olla muodikkaammat kuin nää Kingin navoilla olevat. Näiden kanssa tulee ihan hyvin toimeen, mutta seuraavat on kyllä I9:t. 

Eteen Ø20mm reikäinen (kun keulaksi tulee se karmaiseva manipoo) ja punaiset navat + pinnat. Vois vaikka tilata pinnoiksi joka toisen mustan niin ei tule ihan koko ripakopallista punaisuutta. Kun liika on kummiskin aina vähän liikaa. 

En tiiä noista vanteista, onko tommoset stanit mistään kotoisin?

http://www.sicklines.com/interbike20...ctures/i97.jpg

http://www.sicklines.com/interbike20...ctures/i91.jpg

Huolestuttaa vaan, että millaista ääntä noi navat pitää. Jotkut Hopet ei käy korvaan sitten yhtään eikä semmosia voi siis edes ajatella, Kingit pitää kivaa surinaa, Shimanot lonksuu jne.  :Sekaisin: 

Noi kuvassa olevat etunavat on kyllä jotain susia, kun toi teksti ei ole edestä luettavissa? En tiiäkään voiko tommosia hankkia jos ne onkin kaikki tommosia.

----------


## Portti

> Ee helevetti kun jotkut jaksavat odotella:
> 
> Taitaa Tahkokin tulla liian äkkiä, ei juhannus pelkästään...



Juu ei tuo juhannus vielä mitään, mutta kun tuo Tahko menee ihan v**uralleen runkoa odotellessa. 

Tilanne on vissiin se Mojo SL:ien toimitusten suhteen, että M- ja L-koon tilanneiden toimitusajat eivät enää välttämättä ole ihan kohtuuttomia, mutta XL- ja S-kokoja ei vissiin ole vielä toimitettu yhtään. Myöskään muita värejä kuin hiilarin-väristä ei ole ilmeisesti vielä toimitettu ollenkaan. Ts. ihan sama milloin on tilannut jonkun muun kun M- tai L-koon Matte Clear -värissä, niin toimitukset mättää.

Oma XL-runko oli viime tiedon mukaan 43:s XL-kokoisten toimitusjärjestyksessä.

----------


## Leku

Alkaa tehdä oikeasti tiukkaa, että Tahkolle saat ajoon. Se on äkkiä kaksi kolme viikkoa pelkkää rahtiakin kaikki suunnat yhteensä, siihen muut säädöt päälle niin...   :Sekaisin:

----------


## Portti

> Alkaa tehdä oikeasti tiukkaa, että Tahkolle saat ajoon.



Näin on näkkileipä.

----------


## Portti

Minun rungon suhteen on sekä hyviä, että huonoja uutisia.

- Huonot on ne, että runko ei saavu missään nimessä ennen Tahkoa.

- Hyvät uutiset on ne, että Suomen maahantuoja lupasi Tampereeltakin tutun large-kokoisen demo-Mojon käyttööni siksi aikaa kun oma runkoni saapuu. Asiallista toimintaa. Minun pitäisi saada tuo demo-pyörä itselleni viikon kuluttua.

----------


## Leku

No mutta kas. Täytyy kyllä sanoa, että erinomaista palvelua maahantuojalta. Hyvä syy ostaa Suomesta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Portti

> No mutta kas. Täytyy kyllä sanoa, että erinomaista palvelua maahantuojalta. Hyvä syy ostaa Suomesta.



He he, pientä ironiaa ilmassa. Hyvä kait se tuollaisten kääpiöiden on huudella - tällaiset aikuisen kokoiset näköjään joutuu tässä asiassa kärsimään riippumatta siitä mistä ovat runkonsa tilanneet. Tai ehkä jos olisi Kiinassa ollut tehtaan nurkilla väijymässä niin olisi voinut napata jonkun hylätyn rungontekeleen, johon olisi värkännyt itse linkut ja hommannut iskarin. Kyllä sitten kelpaisi ajella.

----------


## Leku

No ällös ny, ei ollu taka-ajatuksia. Tälläkertaa.    :Leveä hymy: 

Ei kait tommosta Hevoskokoa mistään saisi sen nopeammin ja jos olisit muualta tilannut, niin ei sulle mitään odotusajankulkinetta olisi tulossa. Sitä miä vaan, otetaan ny iihan rauhassa.

----------


## Exluossa

> Tahko tulee aina liian äkkiä.



Niin tulee. siksi perempi, kun ei lähde ollekaan!

----------


## Portti

> No ällös ny, ei ollu taka-ajatuksia. Tälläkertaa.



Heh heh, vai ihan ilman taka-ajatuksia oli Lekun jutut. Ehkä sekin on mahdollista.

Vakavasti puhuen, Suomen maahantuojan toiminta on minusta koko ajan ollut varsin asiallista. Kaveri on hyvin pitänyt ajan tasalla rungon tilanteesta ja vastaukset sähköposteihin ovat olleet nopeita. Eipä voi valittaa.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Minen ymmärrä saksaa, niin mitäs tuolla nyt sitten sanotaan? Onko se hyvä vai huono?

http://www.light-bikes.de/website/ne...ojo-sl-im-test

----------


## greenman

Ei osaa näkäjään kunnolla googlekaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leku

Huono oli, mutta onneksi nyt on tullut uusi matkalaukkumalli:
http://i30.tinypic.com/334u2bt.jpg

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Ei osaa näkäjään kunnolla googlekaan



Miljoona euroa sille, joka pystyy lukemaan tuon pokkana alusta loppuun.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## greenman

> 



Auts. Hiilikuidun puoliintumisaika näyttää olevan Lekun käytössä aika lyhyt. 





> Miljoona euroa sille, joka pystyy lukemaan tuon pokkana alusta loppuun.



Käännös: suomi » englanti

Million Euros to it, which is able to read the pok from start to finish.

----------


## Subzero

> Huono oli..



....

greenman: Voitko ottaa quotesta kuvan pois. Rasittava lukea, kun kaksi samanlaista isoa kuvaa peräkkäin.

Edit 2: Mutta eihän tuo olekaan lekun pyörä..

----------


## Leku

Ei toi mun runko ole.  :Leveä hymy:     Edit: Paitti nyt kuvaan ilmestynyt gigantti on. 

Tossa on vissiin naukahtanut ensin takaiskari ja sitten vähän muutkin paikat. Kuten kuvasta näkyy, niin rungon teippaus kyllä kannattaa. Pysyy ainakin kasassa viä kuvauksen ajan.

----------


## Subzero

> Toi ei oo Lekun runko. Yrittää taas jujuttaa.



Joo huomasinkin. Eihän lekulla ollukkaan vispilöitä, mavicin kiekkoja ja jarrutkin taitaa tuossa olla jotkut magurat. Oli vaan niin iso kuva, ettei kaikki detaljit mahtuneet näytölle  :Sarkastinen: .

----------


## Portti

> Minen ymmärrä saksaa, niin mitäs tuolla nyt sitten sanotaan? Onko se hyvä vai huono?



Minun huonolla saksan ymmärryksellä tulkitsisin juttua seuraavasti:

- Viime vuonna testissä oli normi-Mojo, nyt vertailtiin SL-mallin ominaisuuksia siihen
- DT:n iskari on kyllä kevyt ja lukittava, mutta pientä notkumista perässä on havaittavissa, aiemmin testatun normi-Mojon Foxin iskari on tässä mielessä parempi
- Mäkiä kevyt pyörä kiipeä kevyesti
- Poluilla 140 mm joustomatka molemmissa päissä tekee ajamisesta lastenleikkiä
- Jousitus toimii herkästi pienissä epätasaisuuksissa, mutta omaa potentiaalia myös vaikeimpiin maastoihin
- Valitettavasti SL:ää saa vain mattaväreissä
- Painon vähentämispotentiaalia löytyy vielä osista

- Yhteenveto: Painossa SL voittaa normi-Mojon, mutta takajousituksen osalta normi-malli on edellä. Pari pientä kritisoitavaa seikkaa löytyi, runko on kuitenkin hieno ja erinomaisesti viimeistelty. Selkeä ostovinkki. 

Viisaammat voi korjata/täydentää em. käännöstä.

----------


## Leku

Mitä se tarkotti se kohta, minkä mukaan: "_Ja, kuten me sanomme niin kaunis: Pyörän on kuin kuuluisa kissa perhe-Schmidt… "_  :Sekaisin: 

No tietty, naukuu toi munkin kissaperhe uusia sisärenkaita ihan ennätystahtiin.

Tjaa. Tossa matkalaukkumallissa näkyy ilmeisesti hra Fishboyn leikkaamien teippien reunoja. Aika siististi on tehty noita pyöristyksiä yms. Pitääpä laittaa hankintaan.

----------


## Portti

> ...onneksi nyt on tullut uusi matkalaukkumalli:



Kummallista kyllä, mutta ei ollut tuon pyörän omistaja kovin tyytyväinen DT:n iskariin. Iskari oli vissiin hajonnut totaalisesti kesken kisan kohtuuvauhdissa ja kaveri oli lentänyt mukkelismakkelis ja olkapääkin oli lähtenyt sijoiltaan. Kaveri ei ihan tarkkaan kuvaillut mikä iskarista oli hajonnut, mutta olisikohan iskari oikein murtunut alapäästä vai mitähän olikaan tapahtunut.

Kaikista pikkuongelmista nuo jenkit jaksaa valittaa.

----------


## Leku

Kipeän totta. Kyllähän se pitää pystyä hyväksymään, että käyttöpelimaastopyörään nyt vaan tulee käytössä niitä pikkunaarmuja.  :Cool:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Minun huonolla saksan ymmärryksellä tulkitsisin juttua seuraavasti: "klip"



Kiitos.

----------


## Portti

Minullakin on muuten vihdoinkin käytännön kokemuksia Mojosta kun sain sunnuntaina lainaan maahantuojan L-kokoisen demo-Mojon siksi aikaa kun oma runkoni saapuu. 

Tuo pyörä on Tampereeltakin tuttu oranssin värinen normi-Mojo Foxin iskarilla ja keulalla. L-koko on meikäläiselle (191 cm) hiukan pieni, mutta eiköhän tuolla pysty jonkin aikaa ajelemaan.

Ennen ensilenkkiä piti saada ajoasento suht kohdallaan, mikä vaati paitsi satulan nostoa, niin myös stemmi piti kääntää oikein päin ja spacereita piti lisätä maksimimäärä stemmin alle. Säätöoperaatioiden jälkeen ehdin käydä lyhyen puolituntisen testilenkin pyörällä.

Ensikokemuksen perusteella aika mahtavasti toimiva takajousitus. Jousitus ei notku, mutta toimii silti erittäin pehmeästi ja pyörä kiipeää todella hyvin ylämäkeen. 

Keulan ja perän säädot eivät ensilenkillä olleet vielä ihan kohdallaan. Peräpäässä joustomatkasta tuli käytettyä n. 3/4 eli pitänee koittaa hieman alhaisempia paineita siellä. Painan 77 kg ja paineet oli ensilenkillä 150 psi, sägiksi tuli n. 14-15 mm.

Keulaan puolestaan täytyy koittaa hieman suurempia paineita.

Takavaihtajan kanssa minulla oli pienoisia ongelmia. Pyörässä on XT Shadow -takavaihtaja ja XT-liipasinvaihtajat. Pienemmälle takarattaalle päin vaihdettaessa vaihtaja toimii kevyesti, mutta isommalle takarattaalle päin vaihdettaessa vaihtaja on erittäin jäykkä ja vaatii todella suurta voimaa vaihtaa vaihteita sinne päin. Vaihteet kyllä menee päälle eikä hypi kunhan vaan voimaa riittää. Huomasivatko Tampereella koe-ajaneet samaa ilmiötä vai onko ongelma tullut myöhemmin?

----------


## Leku

Onkohan tuon takaiskaria käpistelty? Meinaan vaan, kun eräs setä "N" oli jenkkilässä käydessään koeajellut tommosta Mojoa kaupan RP:llä ja sanoi että "pintakova". Sittemmin, en muista mistä luin tai kuulin, että suunnitelmissa oli pikku säätö, mutta en tiiä sitten jaksoiko.

Olet kyllä painosi puolesta melkoinen hippiäinen! Jos olisit täältäpäin kotoisin, niin sut voisi nimittää hyvillämielin semmoiseksi vinkuheinäksi. Täällähän on muutoinkin jo vaikka mitä "jäätyneitä pulkannaruja" ja "muotialan oravia" tms, sopisit hyvin koomiseen joukkoon.  :Vink: 

Ihme juttu muuten. Säkin nyt kuvittelet, että sillä kipuaa ihan hyvin, mutta eihän se niin oikeasti ollutkaan.  :No huh!: 

Toikin nyt vähän ihmetyttää, että jos sulla on kumminkin jo se vajaa 15mm sagia, niin jos iskarista irtoaa silti vain 3/4 koko joustosta, niin onko tossakin nyt sitten samaa vikaa kuin Foksin keuloissa? No, jos et viä ehtinyt sen kummempiin mökkylöihin, niin kai se siitä.
Paineet on muutoinkin aika kovat vrt DT:n takaiskari, mutta eri vehjes kun on ja mäntien pinta-alat senkoommin erilaiset, ei tietysti kummemmin kannata näitä vertailla.

----------


## Portti

> Ihme juttu muuten. Säkin nyt kuvittelet, että sillä kipuaa ihan hyvin, mutta eihän se niin oikeasti ollutkaan.



Niinpä. 

Minulla oli pari viikkoa lainassa tuollainen XC-kurjistelupyörä eli Ellsworth Truth. Olisikohan siinä joustoa n. 100 mm? Ajoasento oli siinä niin XC, että selkä ei kestänyt pitkiä lenkkejä/kovin teknisiä polkuja. Truthin jousitus toimi kyllä ihan tehokkaasti sekin. Pyörä ei notkunut kummastakaan päästä (keula RS Reba tai joku vastaava), mutta jousitus kyllä toimi tiettyyn rajaan saakka. 

Tässä lähellä on yksi hyvä kohtuullisen mittainen testimäki, jossa on leveä polku ja paljon maahan uponneita teräviä kiviä tiheästi. Jyrkkydeltään mäki on keskijyrkkä eli sen puolesta mäen pystyy ajamaan hyvin ylös. Vaikeusasteeltaan mäki on kohtuullinen.

Truthilla ajoin sitä kautta joka lenkillä ja aina se nousi mäen tehokkaasti ylös. Mojolla sama mäki meni myöskin hyvin tehokkaasti ylös. Erona oli se, että Mojolla ajellessa piti ihmetellä, että missä ne kivet on kun jousitus imi epätasaisuudet niin tehokkaasti. Truthilla nuo kivet todellakin huomasi. 

Summa summarum: Puoliteknisessä ylämäessä Truth = kurjaa ja tehokasta, Mojo = tehokasta.

Vaikeimmille poluille en Truthilla uskaltautunut, oli sen verran kurjistelufiilis.





> Toikin nyt vähän ihmetyttää, että jos sulla on kumminkin jo se vajaa 15mm sagia, niin jos iskarista irtoaa silti vain 3/4 koko joustosta, niin onko tossakin nyt sitten samaa vikaa kuin Foksin keuloissa? No, jos et viä ehtinyt sen kummempiin mökkylöihin, niin kai se siitä.



Lähimetsässä on kyllä ihan kunnon möykkyjä, mutta täytyy ajella vähän enemmän, jotta jousituksesta saa paremman kuvan. Seuraavalle lenkille otan aavistuksen verran ilmaa pois ja kokeilen sitten miltä tuntuu.

----------


## swinger1

Aika mielettömän mukavalta peliltä toi Mojo vaikuttaa,on tullut nyt hypisteltyä sitä jonkin verran ja täytyy harkita että jos siitä tekisi sellaisen norsunkestävän version=))

----------


## Portti

Kevensin muuten äsken tuota laina-Mojoa aikani kuluksi n. 500 g. Meinasin lähteä lenkille, mutta tuli karseita ukkoskuuroja, joten päätin harjoittaa ainoastaan säätö/viritystoimintaa.

Painosäästö saavutettiin sillä tavalla, että vaihdoin Mojo SX-settiin kuuluvat kiekot omiini. 

Vaihtoon meni Mavic Crossride-vanteet + Kenda Nevegal 2.1 -renkaat + vissiin sisäkumit + rataspakka mallia tuntematon.

Tilalle tuli Mavic Crossmax ST-vanteet + Continental Mountain King 2.4 UST -renkaat + XT 11-32 rataspakka. 

Painosäästö melko tarkalleen 500 g. Tästä n. 150 g etupäässä ja 350 g takapäässä. Tuon verran kun säästää pyörivissä massoissa, niin tuo voi jopa tuntua ajossa.

----------


## Leku

Ihailtavaa toimintaa, sillä harvoin ne vehkeet lainassa paranee.  :Vink:

----------


## znood

lekun mojo oli hienon oloisesti toteutettu ja pirun kevyen oloinen  :Hymy:  tosin pysyn aiemmissa mielipiteissäni pyörän soveltuvuudesta nopeaan ajamiseen  :Hymy:

----------


## mtok77

Olisiko ideaa pitää Mojojen kokoontumisajot Tahkolla perjantai-iltana?
Vois potkia renkaita, vaihtaa kuulumisia jne.

----------


## MPI

> Olisiko ideaa pitää Mojojen kokoontumisajot Tahkolla perjantai-iltana?
> Vois potkia renkaita, vaihtaa kuulumisia jne.



Joo mulle sopii, kun tuli tuo jo myöhästynyt majoitusmaksukin suoritettua. 

Vähän normimojotarinaakin jottei menisi ihan SL-keskusteluksi. Joten....

Huomasin tuossa muutama viikko sitten, että takapään isossa alalinkussa on laakerit jo vaihtokunnossa. Tilasin sitten kaikki linkut uuden sinisenä ja satulatolpan kiristimen vielä päälle. Tavarat tulivat reilussa viikossa ja eikun vaihtamaan. Takaswingi irti ja kappas; samalla osui silmään halkeama takaswingissä (siinä epäsymmetrisen pystytuen ja linkun liitoksessa). Hieman risoi, joten päätin siltä istumalta marssia koneen ääreen sähköpostia lähettämään Ibikselle ja kysymään, että paljonko maksaa uusi swingi? Lähetin sähköpostin ja puolen tunnin päästä tuli vastaus Tomilta, jossa todettiin, että saattaa olla tehty virhe kuidun "laminoinnissa" tehtaalla tai sitten johtuu jostain muusta syystä ja totesi, että annatko osoitteen, johon voi uuden swingin lähettää. Mielestäni suhteellisen reilua ja ryhdikästä toimintaa valmistajalta.

Kuvat hieman huonoja, mutta antavat jonkinlaisen käsityksen kuitenkin





Tämän jälkeen rupesin miettimään mahdollisia "ajotapahtumaa", josta tuo halkeama olisi aiheutunut. Ainoa todennäköinen on pieni hyppy, noin metristä, kalliolta, jossa takaiskari pohjas hieman huonolla alastulolla. Runko on muuten XL-kokoa ja elopainoa löytyy noin 95 kg. Eli jos iskarit eivät pehmeiden alastulojen kanssa ole ihan säädöissä, niin mojo ei ole ehkä kaikkein paras pyörä. Täytynee harjoitella enemmän.

Uusi takaswingi tuli reilussa viikossa. Noudin tullipostista, johon tietysti oli jäänyt vaikka lähetteessä luki mojon kokoisin kirjaimin "Warranty replacement swingarm". No sain selityksillä ja sähköpostikopioilla sen kuitenkin ulos ilman tulleja.

Että sellaista tällä kertaa!

----------


## TURISTI

Jaahas, eli ne Mojotukset ei ookkaan sitten Immortal

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

> Joo ...taus Tomilta, jossa todettiin, että saattaa olla tehty virhe kuidun "laminoinnissa" tehtaalla tai sitten johtuu jostain muusta syystä ja totesi, että annatko osoitteen, johon voi uuden swingin lähettää. Mielestäni suhteellisen reilua ja ryhdikästä toimintaa valmistajalta.



Joku kateellinen toisella Merkillä ajava voisi todeta, että aika ankeeta, jos asiakkaat toimivat beta-testaajina. Ei vaan toimisivatpa kaikki valmistajat näin...

----------


## Portti

> Olisiko ideaa pitää Mojojen kokoontumisajot Tahkolla perjantai-iltana?



Periaatteessa kiinnostusta on, käytännöstä en ole ihan varma. 

Perinteisesti on tuo saapuminen Tahkolle mennyt aika myöhään pe-iltana kun töiden jälkeen pääsee vasta liikkeelle. Yleensä olen ollut paikalla vasta 22-23 aikoihin. Tänä vuonna ei ole vielä edes kyytiä paikalle, joten aikataulut ovat hämärän peitossa.





> ... Takaswingi irti ja kappas; samalla osui silmään halkeama takaswingissä



Oliko tuo halkeama miten syvän näköinen vai oliko vain pintakerroksissa?

----------


## MPI

> Oliko tuo halkeama miten syvän näköinen vai oliko vain pintakerroksissa?



Syvyydestä en osaa oikein tarkkaan sanoa. Pinnasta on jonkun verran kuituja repeytynyt, mutta koitin oikein voimalla vääntää polvea vasten ja en saanut ko. kohdasta swingiä antamaan periksi saati sitten repeämään näkyvää liikettä.

----------


## Leku

Toi oli vissiin juurikin se alkupään runkoja vaivannut homma. Toinen suurempi juttu on ollut vissiin eturungon alimman nivelen ympäristö. Muutoinhan takuutapaukset onkin kai jakautuneena tasaisesti ympäri runkoa... 

Voishan sitä semmoiseen kokoontumiseen ajautua. Se vaan kannattaa pitää jonkun mahdollisimman korkean nyppylän päällä, niin sieltä on sitten hyvä osoittaa sormella kaikkia kurjemmilla vehkeillä ajavia ja esittää samalla naurunremakkaa.  :Vink: 
No ei vaineskaan, siinä terassilla on ihan hyvä paikka, niin tulee se tankkauskin samalla hoidettua. Kukin tuokoon oman Ibis-tuoppinsa!

----------


## Leku

> Takavaihtajan kanssa minulla oli pienoisia ongelmia...Huomasivatko Tampereella koe-ajaneet samaa ilmiötä vai onko ongelma tullut myöhemmin?



Izmo sen tunnusti hajottaneensa. Väitti aluksi, että se oli jo hajalla, kun se sai pyörän alleen, mutta päätti sitten tunnustaa painostuksen alla.  :Cool:

----------


## MPI

> Toi oli vissiin juurikin se alkupään runkoja vaivannut homma. Toinen suurempi juttu on ollut vissiin eturungon alimman nivelen ympäristö.



Tuo mun XL-runko oli 07-mallinen. No taisi sitten olla alkupään XL:iä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Portti

> Izmo sen tunnusti hajottaneensa.



Jassoo. Mikähän siinä on rikki ja voikohan sitä ehjätä.

----------


## Leku

Tuossa nyt vielä toi aiempi sakemanniartikkeli englanninoksena, jos jotain kiinnostaa:
http://www.light-bikes.de/eng/2008/0...it-seduce-you/

Aika soopaahan toi koko juttu on, koska Talasta keulalla kehutaan ja herkkää takaiskaria jopa moititaan. Koska löytyi tämmösiä virheitä, koko jutun täytyy olla siis puhdasta humbuukia.  :Leveä hymy: 

Samoin ton DT:n lukitus ei kyllä tosiaankaan ole tuossa vehkeessä käyttökelpoinen, päinvastaisesta väitteestä huolimatta. Tosta vehkeestä tulee kyllä ihan helvetillisen kummallinen ajettava, kun takana ei olekaan sitä vajaata viittä senttiä sagia.
Mites tommonen taka-foksi käyttäytyy lukittuna? Antaako se sagia vai onko isku kokonaan ulkona?

Saman se tekee ton Talaksen lyhennyskin. Ei tarvi kun lyhentää keula 120 asentoon ja pilalle meni. Fillarista tulee todella hitaan tuntuinen poljettava, jännä juttu. Joku väittää käyttävänsä lyhyempää keulaa, jopa sitä 100mm asentoa ylämäessä, mutta ei se mun mielestä toimi ollenkaan edes siinä.

----------


## Portti

Nyt on pari hieman pidempää lisälenkkiä Mojolla takana. Ohessa muutama lisäkommentti pyörästä:

Takajousitus: 
- Kokeilin eilisellä lenkillä hieman pienempiä paineita takana (140 psi), mutta ne olivat liian alhaiset. Takapää tuntui olevan aika alhaalla ja jousitus alkoi myös notkumaan. Ei hyvä. 
- Tämän päiväiselle lenkille laitoin taas n. 150 psi:tä. Nuo paineet oli tuntuneet hyvältä ensilenkillä, mutta silloin jäi joustomatkaa vielä käyttämättä melko paljon. Tänään 150 psi tuntui edelleen hyvältä ja nyt se joustomatkakin tuli käytettyä melko tarkkaan. 150 psi lienee siis lähellä totuutta minulle.
- Niissä väitteissä, että Mojon perä on tarkka paineiden suhteen saattaa olla perää. Tuo sagi kannattanee tosiaankin saada hyvin kohdilleen, jotta kaikki toimii hyvin.
- Kun säädöt on kohdallaan, niin jousitus tasoittaa epätasaisuudet erittäin mukavasti ja tehokkaasti.

Etujousitus:
- Keulan (Float RLC 140) notkuminen joissain ylämäissä oli hieman häiritsevää. Samaahan väitti joku muukin. Vanhassa 125 millisessä Push-viritetyssä Talas RLC:ssä en huomannut samaa ilmiötä ollenkaan.
- Minä kaipasin muutamassa hitaassa/jyrkässä ylämäessä Talaksen joustomatkan säätöä.
- Muuten keula vaikuttaa asialliselta. 

Muuta:
- Joidenkin Amerikan poikien väitteet siitä, että Mojon keskiö on hieman matalahko luokassaan saattaa pitää paikkaansa. Kolmen lenkin aikana olen jo muutaman kerran kolautellut kampia kiviin. 
- Conti Mountain Kingit vaikuttavat pidoltaan asiallisilta renkailta. Märälläkin kelillä pitoa tuntui riittävän. Mutta mutta takarengas oli tyhjä ensimmäisellä lenkillä vartin ajon jälkeen ja jouduin heittämään sisäkumia alle. Kirjoittelen MK-kokemuksista tarkemmin myöhemmin tuonne erilliseen Mountain King -ketjuun.

----------


## Leku

Aluksi miäkin kolistelin polkimia kiviin, nyt kun on jo tottunut, niin olo on jo kotoisa. 

Jos Floatti tuntuu liian notkuisalta, niin kai siä sitten siitä Talaksesta tykkäät, koska se ainakin on niin nihkeätoiminen, että ei suuremmin keiku. Ja onhan siinä vielä se lukituskin. 
"Lukitusta" miä käytän keulassa edelleen silloin tällöin, alapään sininen ruuvi on täysin auki. Se olla ihan hjuuva.

Eikö menekkin hermot tuohon keulan, siis ton Floatin, kitisemiseen?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Nyt vois lähtee halavalla Mojo paikallisesta huutonetistä:

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Sports/Cycl...-161187306.htm

Kahellako jakaa saa eurohinnan. Saa nähä kuinka korkeelle hinta nousee.

----------


## Portti

> Olisiko ideaa pitää Mojojen kokoontumisajot Tahkolla perjantai-iltana?



Minun kyytipolitiikka Tahkolle varmistui viikonloppuna ja näyttää siltä, että olen kerrankin paikalla hyvissä ajoin kun kyyti lähtee heti pe-aamusta. Ts. voisin ehtiä myös Ibis-miittiin perjantaina. Oliko vielä muita halukkaita? Mikä olisi sopiva kellonaika? Paikka ilmeisesti Piazzan terassi?





> Eikö menekkin hermot tuohon keulan, siis ton Floatin, kitisemiseen?



Ei muuten ole keula kitissyt ollenkaan. Suhinaa se kyllä pitää, mutta ei kitinää. Olisikohan tuolle tehty jotain.

----------


## Leku

Se lienee sitten remontoitu, tai sitten se kitinä alkaa kohta.  :Hymy: 

Täällä se nimittäin kitisi ihan perkeleesti, samoin kuin noin neljä Kaupin Kaniineiden RLC Fokseista. 

Samoin epäonnistuin tehtävässä löytää kaniineiden pyöristä yhtäkään kunnossaolevaa eggpiitterparia.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## wanderer

Nääh, kunnossa ne polkimet on. Vaativat vaan kovaa ajoa. Pieni välys kuuluu niihin kuten kitinät ja kolinat vokseihin.

----------


## izmo

> Se lienee sitten remontoitu, tai sitten se kitinä alkaa kohta. 
> 
> Täällä se nimittäin kitisi ihan perkeleesti, samoin kuin noin neljä Kaupin Kaniineiden RLC Fokseista. 
> 
> 
> Samoin epäonnistuin tehtävässä löytää kaniineiden pyöristä yhtäkään kunnossaolevaa eggpiitterparia.



työkalulaatikosta löytyy 5kpl vispilää ja yksi korjaus sarja(ei olutta) kai niistä sais tekohengitettyä yhden ehjän?

----------


## Oz

Paras paikka vispilälle on kakkutaikinassa.

----------


## mtok77

> Minun kyytipolitiikka Tahkolle varmistui viikonloppuna ja näyttää siltä, että olen kerrankin paikalla hyvissä ajoin kun kyyti lähtee heti pe-aamusta. Ts. voisin ehtiä myös Ibis-miittiin perjantaina. Oliko vielä muita halukkaita? Mikä olisi sopiva kellonaika? Paikka ilmeisesti Piazzan terassi?



 
Olisko sopiva aika 20.00?

----------


## Shimaani

> ...Mikä olisi sopiva kellonaika? Paikka ilmeisesti Piazzan terassi?



 Päättäkää nyjjo ja julkaiskaa tiato että tietää pysyä kaukana tartuntavaaravyövykkeeltä. Tai ottaa tarpeeksi troppia  :Hymy:

----------


## Hammer

Mää tuon mun Vanhan rouvan sinne häiriköimään .. saatte ihailla kuinka jo esi isät teki homman paremmin  :Hymy: 

...

----------


## izmo

> Mää tuon mun Vanhan rouvan sinne häiriköimään .. saatte ihailla kuinka jo esi isät teki homman paremmin 
> 
> ...



 :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

> 







saa nähdä huomenna onko vanha jousi parempi kuin pussillinen uusia...

(vanha sanalaskuko...?)

----------


## TURISTI

Mitä? Onko Izmolla Bionicon?

----------


## Portti

> Olisko sopiva aika 20.00?



Näillä näkymin minulle sopii klo 20.00. Onko muita tulijoita? Mistäs Ibis-kuskin tunnistaa terassilla?

----------


## Leku

Miä voisin tulla ja. Tunnistaa semmosesta salaisesta tervehdyksestä.

----------


## Oz

Mistä erottaa oikean ja kaappi-Iibbis -kuljettajan?

----------


## Leku

Siitä, että kaappimalli ajelee jollain korvikkeella tyyliin 5.5?  :Sekaisin: 

Edit: Kerro jo!

----------


## L.A.D.E

> Mistä erottaa oikean ja kaappi-Iibbis -kuljettajan?



Saat babybluen kyllä lainaksi jos haluat kokoukseen mennä...

----------


## Leku

Jaa, se yritti naamiouttaa itsensä.

Jyrkkä ei, kyllä intensekuskin tunnistaa kieron rungon rappiouttamasta selkärangasta. Ibiziaani taas mennä kiemurtelee, mutta se voinee olla tietty vaan lievästi päissäänkin.  :Sarkastinen: 

Onko toi mainittu sinine periaatteessa jossain puodissa koeajossa, vai onko se jonkun privaattivekotin?

----------


## Oz

> Jyrkkä ei, kyllä intensekuskin tunnistaa kieron rungon rappiouttamasta selkärangasta.



Jaa, se olikin siitä. Ihmettelinkin ortopedin raportointia, kun porukalla tutkittiin magneettikuvia: "INTENSIIVINEN prolapsi alarangan 5.5:ssä VPP-välissä"

-> Lade, kokoukseen en mene. Ne kuitenkin polttelee siellä peltirunkoja lämpimikseen.

Eikä siinä mitään, betonivaluun vaan. Onhan se jo nähty, että ei pellillä enää ehdi.

----------


## Portti

> Jaa, se olikin siitä. Ihmettelinkin ortopedin raportointia, kun porukalla tutkittiin magneettikuvia: "INTENSIIVINEN prolapsi alarangan 5.5:ssä VPP-välissä"



Vihdoinkin löytyi selitys Ozin selkävaivoihin. 





> Eikä siinä mitään, betonivaluun vaan. Onhan se jo nähty, että ei pellillä enää ehdi.



..eikä pelti kestä. Minullakin on hajonnut 2 alumiinirunkoa, mutta ei yhtään hiilarirunkoa => johtopäätös = alumiini on runkomateriaaliksi kelpaamatonta. 

Edellä mainittu oli tiedettä puhtaimmillaan.





> Onko toi mainittu sinine periaatteessa jossain puodissa koeajossa, vai onko se jonkun privaattivekotin?



Tuo kyläkauppias ryhtyi Ibis-diileriksi ja kyseessä on hänen demopyöränsä. Kyläkaupan löytää täältä:

http://www.ladenspeedshop.com/

----------


## mtok77

> Näillä näkymin minulle sopii klo 20.00. Onko muita tulijoita? Mistäs Ibis-kuskin tunnistaa terassilla?



Kuskihan saapuu paikalle Mojolla...

----------


## L.A.D.E

Eka testi heitetty...hmm...jotenkin tuli mieleen 5.5 ajat,ja korvakekin on just sama kuin tensellä!eli hyvä...

----------


## MPI

> Kuskihan saapuu paikalle Mojolla...



Saapuu jos saapuu perille ehjänä ja ajoissa.

----------


## Leku

Päiväkirjanomaisesti voin mainita, että kokous oli julmettu menestys. 

Ensin vain aamupäivällä aiheutti pienehkön uskonpuutteen aut...kulkuneuvon pakkaus. Onneksi oli vaan kolme maasturia kiekkoineen pakattavana skodillacin takakonttiin, niin ei sitten oikeasti tehnyt edes tiukkaakaan. 


Pikamarssia suoritetun voimaharhautuksen jälkeen oltiinkin jo tapahtumapaikalla vastaanottamassa t3h joulupukkia, taikka siis Ibiksen maahantuojan suorittamaa maahanlaskua. Olettekos koskaan nähneet kenenkään muun kuin itse herra Joulupukin tulevan helikopterilla paikalle ja laskeutuvan alas köydellä 40m korkeudella leijuvasta koneesta111!!!? No ei se mitään, en minäkään.

Oli meitä nyt kuitenkin Pyörillä siellä 3kpl ja pari muuta. Yhteensä taisi Tahkolla ajella 7kpl Mojoja vai mitä laskettiin, joten ei ihan vähäinen lintuparvi.

Paikalla havaittiin kummiskin LSV:n sedän pohjattomassa säkissä piileskelleitä tarveainehia vinot pinot. Kiitoksia vaan vielä Vesamaan jampalle.



Itte reissu nyt oli leppoisaa laskettelua, mutta sitten kun tuossa tulin kotio ja putsailin pyörää, niin kattelin että kas. Onkos tuo takapää nyt vähän epäsymmetrisesti eturungon pystyputkeen nähden, ts. toisella puolella rakoa 2mm ja toisella 4mm.

Vähän aikaa tuumailin että mitvit, sitten huomasin, että ei-rataspuolen ylimmän linkun etummainen laakeri ei olekaan ihan pohjassa kuten  rataspuolella on, joten sehän tekeepi tuon parin millin eron.

Taitaa olla ollut uudesta saakka tuollainen, ei se laakeri ajossa sieltä ylös pääse kampeutumaan. Korjauksena 2min työaikaa ja ruuvipenkki, missä prässään laakerin pohjaan saakka ja valtakunnassa on taas kaikki hyvin.

Paitti toi DT:n iskari pitäisi lähettää korjaukseen, nyt se pitää aikamoista kolinaa. Enter Pushed Fox. 



Tuoshan tarkkasilmäisimmät näkevät, miten takana piileskelevä laakeri ei ole aivan pohjassa asti. Vasemmalla puolella on selvästi pienempi rako.

Täältä tähän.

----------


## Leku

Juu, tommosta se oli syönyt. 



Pitää laittaa locktiten kanssa kiinni, niin jos sitten vaikka pysyisi. Laakeri on noita jo perinteeksi muodostuneita 608 -urakuulia 2RS tiivisteellä. Lukee vaan ABEC5 kyljessä, joten eihän tuota voi vakavasti ottaa.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Oz

Ollos Leku huoleton!
Rullaluistimien laakerithan ne sopivat Traceriinkin. On niitä sullekin varmaan nurkkiin jäänyt?

----------


## Portti

Jeah, Tahkon reissu taas takana ja Ibis-kokoontuminen myöskin. Kuten Leku totesikin, niin miitissä oli paikalla muutama Ibis-kuski + maahantuoja L.Vesamaa. Asiallinen toiminta maahantuojalta jatkui taas kun lahjoi meitä kaikkia riippumatta siitä mistä päin maailmaa oli Ibikset hankittu. Pisteet sinne.

Maahantuojan demo-pyörällä ajettu 60 km matka sujui ilman suurempia ongelmia - rauhalliseen vauhtiin jälleen kerran. Ainoa probleemi oli se, että kun vehkeet oli tarpeeksi kurassa, niin pienimmälle etulätkälle vaihdettaessa ketju onnistui menemään kolme kertaa rattaan ja takaswingin väliin. Ajoa se ei pysäyttänyt kun matka jatkui pienen rohinan kera. Noh, tulihan toki aina pysähdyttyä ja laitettua ketju oikeaan paikkaan. Muuten pyörä toimi loistavasti. 

Tuli vaan taas se ongelma, että alkumatkasta voimain tunnossa tuli ajettua turhan paljon noita vaikeita pätkiä, mikä lopussa taas kostautui kun voimathan noissa väännöissä menee vähän harjoitelleilta.

----------


## Leku

Kitisikö keula?  :Vink:

----------


## Portti

> Kitisikö keula?



No eihän se ole kitissyt milloinkaan muulloin kuin siinä Piazzan terassilla.

----------


## Leku

Kahlaajalintuhan se taitaa tosiaan olla, nyt vasta hoksasin.  :Leveä hymy: 

http://mikon.1g.fi/kuvat/2008/mc_kra..._enduro-78.jpg

----------


## Leku

Laittelin tässä tilaukseen nyt sitten sen Pushatun Floatin. Ei viittis lähettää ennen tuota DT:tä mihinkään huoltoon, ennenkuin on toinen iskari varalla.

Kun en jaksa arvostaa mitään ihmevipuja iskareissa, niin tilasin pelkän R(ebound säädettävän) -version. Kai sitä tuollakin sitten ajelee?

----------


## Shimaani

Eiköhän se Floatti laula, mullon pushattu Vanilla talvi-iskarina ja se on übernami. Tosin silumiiniraamissa  :Nolous:

----------


## OJ

> Laittelin tässä tilaukseen nyt sitten sen Pushatun Floatin. Ei viittis lähettää ennen tuota DT:tä mihinkään huoltoon, ennenkuin on toinen iskari varalla.
> 
> Kun en jaksa arvostaa mitään ihmevipuja iskareissa, niin tilasin pelkän R(ebound säädettävän) -version. Kai sitä tuollakin sitten ajelee?



Eiks ne vivut ole vaan surkean takajouston virheiden korjaamiseen? Kun jousto toimii, niin ei siinä pitäis mitään propedaleja kaivata.

----------


## Asentaja

> Kahlaajalintuhan se taitaa tosiaan olla, nyt vasta hoksasin. 
> 
> http://mikon.1g.fi/kuvat/2008/mc_kra..._enduro-78.jpg



Mikä hemmetin kuolemanpaikka toi on ku joka toinen ukko on nenällään? Kuva ei ilmeisesti tee oikeutta juurakon petollisuudelle.

----------


## MichRich

> Kahlaajalintuhan se taitaa tosiaan olla, nyt vasta hoksasin. 
> 
> http://mikon.1g.fi/kuvat/2008/mc_kra..._enduro-78.jpg



Juu, that is me. Kvaak, kvaak...  harmi että kuvasarjasta puuttuu se komea osuus ennen tuota pulikointia. Komeasti menin katon kautta ympäri.

----------


## Portti

> Laittelin tässä tilaukseen nyt sitten sen Pushatun Floatin. ...



Tämmöinen suunnitelma minullakin on eli jossain vaiheessa voisi hommata uuden/käytetyn Foxin ilmaiskarin ja Push-virityttää sen. Siinä olisi sopiva vara/talvi-iskari. Jos jollakin on tarjolla käytettyä 200*50 mm Fox Float-iskaria, joka on esim. huollon tarpeessa niin saa tarjota.

----------


## drop

Onko noissa uusissa float r'ssä jotain propedaalia? Mulla on ollut vähän aikaa pushattu DHX 5.0 omassa pyörässä ja olen kyllä ollut tyytyväinen.

----------


## marco1

> Jos jollakin on tarjolla käytettyä 200*50 mm Fox Float-iskaria, joka on esim. huollon tarpeessa niin saa tarjota.



Jaa, tuo on siis 7.875" x 2" joka ei ole ihan yleisin koko mutta ei aivan pahimmasta päästä. Esim. Titus käyttää tuota ja oli vähän hakusessa löytää sopiva varaiskari. Sain kuitenkin 125$ dollarilla uudesta pyörästä ilma-fiftarin tilalta poistetun Float RL:n, jotain hyötyä parin vuoden takaisista trendeistä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leku

> Onko noissa uusissa float r'ssä jotain propedaalia?



En tiiä, mutta sieltä on tulossa nyt -09 malli. Onko siinä ny sitten jotain eroa vs. 08, kun yritin 08:ia tilata, niin ilmoittivat, että -09 löytyy ja 20 GBP:tä enemmän hintaa. Otin sitten simmottisen.

Ilmotin viä Flooksin sedälle, että DW -linkkuspesifinen tjuuninki, ilman mitään poropedaleita ja erittäin kepeä sisäänpäinvaimennus, juu know.

----------


## L.A.D.E

Eikös tossa oo 57 mm isku?sen verran vartta näkyvissä että luulisin niin...en tosin koittanut toppaako ennenkuin varsi loppuu...

----------


## Leku

50mm o. 

12345

----------


## Leku

> Juu, that is me.



Etsäviitsisitsä laittaa vehkeestäsi kuvaa? Oli nimittäin livenä aika korea.

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Mites Lekun Ibismi, suoristuko se sillä laakerin painelulla vai oliko isompaakin vikaa? Onneksi ei ollut kieron fillarin nimi Intense, mutta ehkä tämä Ibiskin tästä pikku hilijaa...  :Vink: 

Pienena myönnytyksenä tampereen suuntaan vaihdoin tänään eggbeaterit xtr:riin. Kaljamahan kanssa mäkiä alastullessa on noiden titaaniakseloiden kesto alkanut arveluttamaan. Pulttasin beatterit muijan pyörään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## steelduck

> Tästä lähtien tottelen sitten ainoastaan nimeä "Herra 07M1307". Mites toi nimi vaihdetaan tohon rofiiliin?



Tuohan on l33t kielestä käännettynä: Otmibot  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leku

Otmibotti sai sen Floatin kiinni. Vähän oli tyhmä olo, kun kaivoin iskarin paketista ja kylki oli öljystä ihan märkä. Noo, toivottavasti kyse oli tosiaan vaan tuosta, mistä infosivatkin: _"During rebuild, some oil can get trapped in the air can threads. This might weep a little so just wipe it off"_

Onhan toi paainava kun vertasin DT:n kuituun, mutta ensalkuun tutuksi tullut kolina on poissa. Juhlaa.  :Hymy: 

Ihmemaa-Ozin himoitsema minkä-värinen-toi-o-rengas-nyt-onkaan pölytiiviste jäi kyllä saamatta. Reklameissönin paikka?  :Sarkastinen: 




Nyt pitää vielä keksiä mitä tuolle keulalle tekee. Tai oikeastaan, minkä toisen keulan hommaan lisäksi / ainakin siksi aikaa, kun lähettelee tuon Talaksen Float -downgradeukseen ja Push thööninkiin.

Nyt vaan tiiä kun pitäisi olla taas kahdessa paikassa yht'aikaa, kaivelemassa tulevan rantasaunan perustuksia ja testaamassa iskaria...varmaan voittaa iskarin kokeilu...

----------


## TURISTI

Tuossa vaakaputkessahan on ihan selkeitä naarmuja! Etkai vaan ole mennyt ajamaan tuolla pyörällä?  :Vink:

----------


## Leku

Ettei vaan perkele ole naarmuuntunut siinä vaiheessa, kun laittaa velosipeedin könölleen vasten baarin seinää!!!111  :Sekaisin: 

Miissä niitä naarmuja muka on? Tossa vaakaputken päälläkin on kolihepteriteippiä, ettet ny vaan sen reunaa kattele?

Ai niin. Sir Desantti hyppyrmäen juurelta tilasi Fishboyn customleikatun teippisetin ja mulle myös. Kohta on koko runko muovin peitossa - muovia muovin päällä. Ainakin palaa hyvin, jos ei muuta.

----------


## TURISTI

No olihan se juurikin se suojateipin reuna mitä kieroilla silmilläni zoomailin. 

Mutta on tuo nippuside ainakin vähän hangannut vaakaputkea? Ja onhan tuossa vaakaputken sivulla ihan selkeästi pieni naarmu  :Hymy: 

Laitat semmosta hiilikuituteippiä, niin pyörä kevenee entisestään!

----------


## Oz

> Ihmemaa-Ozin himoitsema minkä-värinen-toi-o-rengas-nyt-onkaan pölytiiviste jäi kyllä saamatta. Reklameissönin paikka?



Rekkulaa vaan peliin! Toihan nyt on ihan sama, vaikkei olis huollossa käyttänytkään. Vähän sama kuin lähtis lenkille ilman mittaria: hukkaan meni, kun ei dataa kertynyt.
On tainut Timppa tuunata vaan tarransa uuteen kuosiin?

----------


## Leku

Ei tullut rekkulaa.

Tää uusi iskari on vaan niin tolkuttoman hyvä, jotta pois alta. Kuten se sanonta menee, niin tuntuu, että nyt on 5cm enemmän joustoa kuin ennen.  :Sekaisin: 

Ei jaksa naputella nyt keskellä yötä enempää - on soitettavana muutamia levyjä... terveisiä naapuriin...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Kuulostaa samanlaiselta ahaa-elämykseltä kun Litevilleen tuli Fox DT:n tilalle...

----------


## Leku

Jännä juttu, mutta ei toi Pushattu Floatti tuossa Tracerissa ollut samanlainen elämys.  :Sekaisin: 

Nopeasti kokeiltuna normifox ei kyllä ollut kovin hyvä vastine tälle Pushatulle. Ilmeisesti Pushin Darren on jaksanut arpoa omaan personal Mojoonsa iskarin hyvään vireeseen ja sen työn hedelmiä nyt tässä realisoidaan.

Nyt vaan on toi keula vielä suurempi ongelma. Talas on kyllä aivan täysi paska systeemi. Oikein harmittaa koko ostos.  :Vihainen:

----------


## mtok77

> Nyt vaan on toi keula vielä suurempi ongelma. Talas on kyllä aivan täysi paska systeemi. Oikein harmittaa koko ostos.



 
Hommaa Pushattu Pike! Voin lämpimästi suositella...

----------


## drop

> Hommaa Pushattu Pike! Voin lämpimästi suositella...



Ootko pushannut piken? Itselläni on harkinnassa, tosin taidan jättää talveen... Takaiskari tuli jo hoideltua:

----------


## phebis

Millanenkohan tuo Iiipis on muunneltavuudeltaan... Ajaako noilla kukaan esim pitkiä marakisoja? Ajaako vielä kovaa? Ajoko joku esim. Tahkolla 50 sakkiin?

Alamäkeen/Tasasella noilla taitaa ihan kivasti päästä, ku Lopeskin tuohon luottaa  :Leveä hymy: .

Mietin vaan, että onko toi nyt sellanen "Tekee melkein mitä vaan" -pyörä.

----------


## mtok77

> Ootko pushannut piken? Itselläni on harkinnassa, tosin taidan jättää talveen... Takaiskari tuli jo hoideltua:



Jep. En osaa tosin sanoa miten eroaa vakiosta kun Pushautin sen suoraan ajamatta sillä vakiona. Samaan syssyyn takaiskarikin tuli Pushatuksi.

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Tuunauksista, nähtävästi runko pitää valita niin, että joku iskariguru ajaa samanlaisella ja on tehnyt siihen takaiskarin...

Täälläkin joku on ihastunut punasen ja sl:n sekottamiseen:
http://www.vorb.org.nz/ftopict-79361.html

----------


## Leku

> Hommaa Pushattu Pike!



Voisi olla ihan toimiva, tosin  nyt ajattelin vielä _kärsiä_ ja kyttäillä sitä -09 revelationia, kai siinä piti olla se 140mm juustoa? Jos et sitten myy haukeasi mulle halvalla tietty, käytetty kun on. 

On hiukan osien ulkonäössä eroa. Kiva, että olisi tuota punaista myös haarukan sisällä.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Leku

Jaa no arvuutellaan nyt sitten urakalla, kun se on niin hauskaa ja häiritsee eräitä.  :Vink: 

Onkohan nykymarsujen ilmaversiot mistään kotoisin? Mun historian lyhytikäisin keula oli mikälie ilmastomarsu 130mm joustolla. Semmoinen harmaa keula pari kolme vuotta sitten. Oli vielä nihkeämpi kuin tämä ulvova Talas -susi, joten myin sen approx. viikon ajeluiden jälkeen. Samoin häiritsi pirun suuri A-C etäisyys suhteessa joustomatkaan.

Miksei tommonenkin nyt periaatteessa kiinnostaisi. Marzocchi 44 ATA micro.

----------


## kts

55 Marsujen toiminnassa ainakin raportoituja ongelmia. Mikä lie nelkytneljän toimivuus. Missähän tästä oli juttua?

No on ne ainakin nättejä ku sika pienenä.

----------


## drop

Marsulla on tainnut olla aika vähän ilmakeuloja 07 ja 08 kausilla joista ei olisi raportoitu ongelmia. Muutenkaan eivät taida oikein ymmärtää mitä niiden asiakkaat (AM / Freeride) puolella haluavat.

Suomessa tuo Marsun kuvio on vielä astetta mielenkiintoisempaa. R-Tech huoltaa, mutta ei ole maahantuoja. Jos yrität saada heitä tilaamaan jotain varaosia (pehmeämmät jouset, jotain tiivistesarjoja joita heillä ei entuudestaan ole) he eivät sitä tee, koska Marzocchi kuulemma lähettää väärät osat. No sitten laitat sähköpostia Marzocchille, ja he forwardoivat ne suoraan R-Techille lukematta (vaikka ekalla rivilä lukisi kissan kokoisilla englanninkielisillä kirjaimilla että älkää tehkö sitä). Ei mulla R-Techiä vastaan mitään ole, mutta aikamoista helvettiä on ollut yrittää saada mitään tehtyä Marsun keulalle tai iskarille lähettämättä sitä lammikon yli.

----------


## Leku

Vai näin on närhet. Voihan se olla, että parempi pysytellä vaan vehkeissä, joihin löytyy P -thyyningit. 

Takaiskari on kyllä erinomaisessa vireessä nyt. Nyt jonkun 5...6 ajotunnin jälkeen ei enää ole ihan samanlaista uutuudenviehätystä kuin mitä ekoilla metreillä, nyt vaan on niin, että DT lähtee maanantaina Saksaan huoltoon ja remontin jälkeen sen voisi vaikka myydä. Mutta onpahan sitäkin nyt sitten kokeiltu, ettei jää arveluttamaan.

Aiemmin en ollut kiinnittänyt huomiota DT:n isoissa ja nopeissa iskuissa tuntuvaan lievään piikittämiseen, mutta nyt kun ilmiö on poissa, ero on kuitenkin suuri. 

Jouston keskialue on nyt progressiivisemman oloinen, joten kampien kolina vasten kiviä vähentyi ehkä hieman sekin. 

Suurin parannus on tapahtunut paluuvaimennuksessa. On kyllä nyt mahtavan speed-sensitive, mitä sitten onkaan suomeksi.
Jos DT:n sääti hyväksi hitaaseen vauhtiin, eli mun makuun melko nopeaksi, niin samoilla säädöillä perä ei kyllä ollut hyvä nopeammisssa mäissä kun vaimennus ei mukautunut suurempaan ja nopeampaan ulosjoustoon. Ei-hyvä tarkottaa, että kyllähän sillä ajelee, mutta paljon parempaakin on olemassa. Mutta niin kauan kun ei ole parempaa kokeillut, tulee vertaukseksi esimerkiksi jollain singlepivoteilla, horsteilla ja VPP:lläkin toimeen.  :Vink:  *postauksen pakollinen ibismi*

Siitä ei ole mitään tietoa, että mitä pystyvät tekemään tuolle kuitu-dt:lle kun en ole katsellut järäytyskuvajaisia, mutta onpahan ainakin esittää listaa toivomuksista tän uuden keksinnön perusteella.

----------


## MichRich

> Etsäviitsisitsä laittaa vehkeestäsi kuvaa? Oli nimittäin livenä aika korea.



Ollos hyvä!





Penkki menee vaihtoon, sen selvitti 120km Tahkolla - ISO auts  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mtok77

Kohta puoliin Iibis valmistaa yksiosaista ylälinkkua.. Käy myös vanhempiin Mojoihin ja pitäs olla kohtuu hintainen. Pistin jo itselleni tilaukseen, ei nykyisessä mielestäni vikaa ole mutta jos on parempaa tyrkyllä niin laitetaan kiinni.. 

Ja tuotantomalli on kuulemma paremman näköinen kun tuo kuvassa näkyvä.

----------


## Leku

Pitää varmaan ittekin kokeilla tuota linkkua ihan mielenkiinnosta. Sen kummempaa tarvetta ei mulla kapineeseen ole, mutta miksei hyvää voisi aina parantaa.

Laittelin muuten tuosta Talaksen Pushauksesta kyselyä Flooksille,  mutta tuli "takapakkia" sen verran, että "_On your TALAS we can't convert it to float  only Vanilla with a cost of around 70 for the parts plus 110 for the PUSH  service"_

Jos joku ei halua nyt välttämättä ostaa suhteellisen vähän ajettua -08 Talas RLC:tä multa pois, niin lähetän keulan tuohon Vaniljaadi-konversioon.

Olisipahan sitten täysin toinen keula kyseessä kun se takaisin tulisi.

----------


## znood

tuo sininen on värinä aika hieno  :Hymy: 
anodisoidut punaosat tekevät hyvä viimeistelyn (missäs se alienin punainen tolppa viipyy  :Hymy:  )

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> 55 Marsujen toiminnassa ainakin raportoituja ongelmia.



Gardalla ajelin 5 päivää ko. keulalla, voi tietysti johtua huoltamattomuudestakin (vuokrapyörä), mutta kunnon kivikossa keulan nopea vaimennus tippuu pois kyydistä. Nopeassa rynkytyksessä keula pakkautuu n. puoliväliin joustostaan ja halvaantuu aivan täysin, lakkaa siis vaimentamasta yhtään mitään. Yksittäiset töyssyt hoituvat hyvin mutta monta peräkkäistä aiheuttaa ongelmia.
Samat havainnot myös toisesta yksilöstä kaverilla, paitsi että siitä oli alkuherkkyyskin hukassa (mikä viittaa huoltamattomuuteen). Mulla oli alkuherkkyys kohdillaan.
Reboundin joustonupikan saa ruuvattua niin sisään että muovinen vastakappale ei enää saa ruuvia auki (kun se on painunut alajalan sisään liikaa). Saahan sen pihdeillä sieltä aukaistua pois, mutta ärsyttävä piirre. Ja muovinen säätönuppi yleensäkin, tarvitseeko sanoa enempää..?

----------


## mtok77

Tälläistä sieltä pukkaa.. Saa samoissa väreissä kuin nykyisiäkin ja toimitusajan pitäisi olla 6-8 viikkoa(vai kuukautta :Hymy: ).

----------


## mtok77

> Laittelin muuten tuosta Talaksen Pushauksesta kyselyä Flooksille, mutta tuli "takapakkia" sen verran, että "_On your TALAS we can't convert it to float only Vanilla with a cost of around 70 for the parts plus 110 for the PUSH service"_
> 
> Jos joku ei halua nyt välttämättä ostaa suhteellisen vähän ajettua -08 Talas RLC:tä multa pois, niin lähetän keulan tuohon Vaniljaadi-konversioon.
> 
> Olisipahan sitten täysin toinen keula kyseessä kun se takaisin tulisi.



Minä kyselin itselleni ilma Piken kaveriksi taakse Pushattua Vanillaa. Suosittelivat kuitenkin RP23:n Pushaamista, koska ilmaiskari toimi paremmin yhteen ilmakeulan kanssa. 

Myyt sen notku/vinku talaksen jollekkin ja pistä Revelationia tilaukseen.. Eiköhän senkin saane kohta Pushautettua mikäli tarvetta ilmenee..

Tai sitten uuden Magura Thorin, joka vaikuttaa myös mielenkiintoiselta..

----------


## Leku

Portti tilasi pari settiä tuota "Fishboyn" teippisettiä Mojoon. 

Sanoisin, että melkoisesti säästää vaivaa, kun ostaa vaan kiltisti tommosen setin ja länttää paikoilleen. Saksilla on vaan niin mukavata muuten pyöristellä tarrojen reunoja että.

Tulee toi setti yli kolmekymppiä maksamaan, mutta eipä toi pelkkä teippikään kaupasta etsittynä ilmaista ole.

Kiiltäväksi lakattuun runkoon teippi häviää siististi, matta-SL:stä tulee semmoinen vekkuli kiiltävän ja matan sekoitus.



"_NOTE: Beer will not make this job any easier, but that's no reason not to have a one"_

----------


## wanderer

Voe elämä tuota teippaajien riemua. Vedä samantien kelmuun koko pyörä? Kelmua saa sellaisissa näppärissä rullissa ja yhdellä rullalla kelmuttaa pyörän vuoden ajan vaikka joka lenkille.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leku

Hah. En anna pahansuopuutesi viedä minulta lapsenomaista teippaamisiloa.  :Cool:

----------


## china

> Voe elämä tuota teippaajien riemua. Vedä samantien kelmuun koko pyörä? Kelmua saa sellaisissa näppärissä rullissa ja yhdellä rullalla kelmuttaa pyörän vuoden ajan vaikka joka lenkille.



Totta, sellainen pyörivä kelmutuskone, eikä tarvitse sitten edes koskaan pestä sitä kuuteen kertaan autoglymillä vahattua pyörää...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Mekka

Itse olen teipannut vain kriittisimmät paikat ja kumipinta on kestäny tosi hyvin pinnassa. Verrattuna aiempiin alurunkojen maalauksiin kumipinta ei ainakaan ole niin herkkä sinkoileville kiville ja pikku kolhuille.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Yllättävän kätevä tommonen viimeistelemätön alumiini eräissä rungoissa, ei tartte teippailla...  :Vink:

----------


## Leku

Totuus kyllä on, että taitaa olla ihan yhtä herkkä kuin tämmönen lakattu kuitu, seuraavaksi laittaisin pulverimaalauksen ja sitä parempana toi SL:n "gummitus".

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Niin tuleehan tohon jälkiä juu, mutta kun se on viimeistelemätön niin eipä ne mihinkään näy. Tommonen lakattu kuitu on taas huomattavasti ilkeemmän näköinen naarmuisena.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Leku

Joo tohon jää valkoinen viiva näköjään naarmuuntuessa. Sen nyt saa paikattua vaikka yleiskäyttöaineella eli epoksilla, taikka sitten kynsilakalla tai jollakin. 

Halpa settihän toi näkyi ny sitten kuitenkin olevan, kattokaas tosta toinen äplikeisschön:
http://www.kivenalla.fi/index.php?ac...eid=335&cat=11

Hyvä että tuli puheeksi, kun on tulossa kaksi noita ja teippiä löytyy:


Seuraavaksi päällystänkin kaikki kämpän ikkunat parilla kerroksella (repäisykalvot), niin ei tarvi enää ikinä pesetyttää klaseja. Että oikein invisibleshield ja tm päälle.

----------


## Leku

Portille, ja miksei muillekin arvuuttelijoille, voisi olla löytynyt uusi iskarivaihtoehto:
 Posted by Hanssc: 



> Compression damping for the Mojo spec Fox '08 RP23 is medium. For '09 it is low. We weren't able to use low for '08, but Fox has it working nicely for '09. The PP is tied in to the compression damping and the '08 low did not have very effective ProPedal, plus we couldn't tell much difference overall other than some wallowing with the low compression build. For '09 the low compression build rides awesome. The pro pedal works, but is not as effective in the higher setting as the 08.
> 
>  If you like a firm lockout, we have another shock called the *Fox RPL that has a very plush open setting, 1 level of propedal (like level 2 on an RP23) and lockout (at sag)*. It's a no charge option. It's not on our website or anywhere else yet, we just got them in...



Mun mielestä ainoa oikea tapa tehdä lukitus yhtään mihinkään on juurikin toi, että lukittu tila antaa normaalisagin käyttöön. Silloin pysyy kulmat kunnossa.
Toi DT:n kevennysihme ei anna sagia, joten lukittu tila on erittäin omituinen ajettava, tuossa nyt kuitenkin muutoin olisi se ~30% sagia. 

Jos joku nyt tarvii tuollaisia. Keulassa käyttäisin kyllä joskus ittekin, siis mikäli toi RLC -patruuna ei olisi äänivaimennettu...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Portti

Iskarinvalinnan osalta minua on hieman alkanut kiinnostaa Foxin valinta jo alkuperäisiskariksi sen jälkeen kun Hans ilmoitteli, että tällä hetkellä rungot toimitetaan jo -09 -mallin iskarilla. DT:n iskarin osalta Hans on ilmoittanut, että v. 2008 toimitettavissa rungoissa DT:n iskarissa ei ole tiedossa muutoksia.

Tuo lukitus on kylläkin minusta turha kapistus takaiskarissa. En käyttäisi sitä kuitenkaan.

Täytyy harkita tuota iskariasiaa. Vaihtoehdot ovat:

- DT alkuperäisiskarina ja vara/talvi-iskariksi joku Fox Float (voi olla käytetty ja vanhempaa mallia), joka Push-viritetään TFTunedilla.
- Fox Float RP23 -09 alkuperäiskariksi. Tässä vaihtoehdossa pitäisi ehkä kuitenkin hankkia joku varaiskari.

----------


## Leku

Suosittelee:
-Alkup.iskari toi uusi RPL
-Varaiskari Pushattu Float R

Voin mä tietty myydä sulle ton oman DT:n sitten, kun se tulee sieltä Saksmanniasta joskus takaisin. Vielä se ei nimittäin ole edes lähtenytkään sinne.

----------


## mtok77

> Suosittelee:
> -Alkup.iskari toi uusi RPL
> -Varaiskari Pushattu Float R
> 
> .



Samoilla linjoilla Lekun kanssa, mutta varsinaiseksi iskariksi toi Pushattu versio..

----------


## Portti

Tuon RPL:n lukitus on minusta täysin turhake. Mitähän eroa RP23:lla ja RPL:llä on ProPedal pois päältä? Lieneekö mitään havaittavaa eroa. 





> Voin mä tietty myydä sulle ton oman DT:n sitten, kun se tulee sieltä Saksmanniasta joskus takaisin.



Voithan Leku tehdä tarjouksen DT:stä. Mikäs siinä olikaan vialla?

----------


## Tmh

Jos -08:ssa on medium asetus compression settingille tuossa RP23:ssa ja RPL:ssä on plush eli täysin auki, niin pitäisihän siinä olla huomattava ero herkkyydessä.

Äkkiäkös R-Tech noista RP23:sta pienentää tuota propedaalia...

----------


## Portti

Tmh: 

Vertailupohjaa haetaan vm. -09 RP23:n ja -09 RPL:n välille. Mojot tulee tällä hetkellä noilla vm. 2009 iskareilla ja RP23:set tulee tällä hetkellä low compression -asetuksella.

Niin ja R-Tech ei ole minulle vaihtoehto iskarinviritysasioissa.

----------


## Tmh

No sitten ero on pienempi. Täysin auki vs. Compression setting low.

Paitsi jos:

We weren't able to use low for '08, but Fox has it working nicely for '09. The PP is tied in to the compression damping and the '08 low did not have very effective ProPedal

Tarkoittaako tuo nyt sitä jotta Fox on lisännyt ProPedaalia iskareissa kaudelle 2009...?

Eli PP(compression setting) 2009 low = 2008 medium?

----------


## Portti

Tarkennanpa vielä mihin haluaisin lisävalaistusta: Kysyin siis sitä, että mitä eroa RPL:ssä ja RP23:ssä on ProPedal pois päältä. Eli onko siinä oikeasti mitään eroa?

Toisin sanottuna:

- Lukitus on minusta turha => sen suhteen ei väliä onko RPL vai RP23.
- ProPedal on melko turha Mojossa => sen suhteen ei väliä onko RPL vai RP23

- ProPedal auki/pois päältä on se asento, jossa iskari tulee olemaan => erot tässä suhteessa kiinnostaa. 

Hans tuossa kertoi, että RPL on very plush PP auki asennossa. Täytynee kysellä ameriikan poikien palstalta, että onko tuossa oikeasti jotain eroa RP23:n PP auki asentoon.

----------


## TURISTI

Itse olen käsittänyt että RP23 on auki ollessaan täysin auki, täysin ilman propedalia ja täysin sen sisäisen esiasennetun compression settingin "ohittanut"?? Siltä se ainakin tuntuu.

PP:n kun napsaisee päälle, edes 1 asennossa, niin sen kyllä huomaa heti että se PP on päällä, nihkeys iskee välittömästi. 

Se on kiva kun noita Braineja ja ProPetaaleja hehkutetaan kauheasti, mun mielestäni se pyörä joko joustaa tai ei, smootisti tai kovasti. Propedaalia jos haluaa koko ajan käyttää, niin voisi ihan yhtä hyvin pumpata pikkusen enemmän painetta kannuun, niin ois sama efekti, niin hyvässä kuin pahassa.

----------


## mtok77

RPL:ää ei saa kuulemma Pushattua, joten mielestäni se sulkee sen vaihtoehdon pois.

----------


## Tmh

Vaikka RP23:ssa on propedal "off" asennossa, niin silti siellä on sitä sisäänpäin vaimennusta vielä päällä. Ja voimakkuus riippuu siitä Compression Settingistä. Tämän huomaa helposti kun koittaa samassa pyörässä iskareita missä on eri compression setting. 

Mutta kuten sanottu. R-Tech ottaa noi turhat PP:t kätevästi pois... ja pääsee nauttimaan smoothista ajamisesta.  :Hymy:

----------


## TimoF

Mien taia ikinä uskaltaa ostaa Ibistä. Eihän semmosella tän ketjun perusteella voi ajaakkaan, kun koko ajan pitää speksata  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Aet

> Mien taia ikinä uskaltaa ostaa Ibistä. Eihän semmosella tän ketjun perusteella voi ajaakkaan, kun koko ajan pitää speksata



Älä nyt, itse hankin sellaisen ekaksi maastopyöräksi ja hyvin toimii  :Hymy:  Ehkä en osaa arvostaa kaikkea siinä, mutta ainakaan ei hermot pala heti alkuunsa kun hankkii romun ja kiroaa sen kanssa aikansa ja ostaa sitten kunnollisen.

----------


## mtok77

> Mien taia ikinä uskaltaa ostaa Ibistä. Eihän semmosella tän ketjun perusteella voi ajaakkaan, kun koko ajan pitää speksata



 
Kyllähän se itse ajaminen on kuitenkin se pääasia ainakin minulle! Ja Mojo on siihen aivan loistava väline..

Tuo speksaaminen on vaan monelle yksi osa tätä harrastusta ja sitä harrastetaan merkistä riippumatta..

----------


## Leku

> Mien taia ikinä uskaltaa ostaa Ibistä. Eihän semmosella tän ketjun perusteella voi ajaakkaan, kun koko ajan pitää speksata



Genau, eli juurikin niin. Enää ossoo ajaa ilman karttoja edes lähikauppaan, tosin sinne ajelen autolla (250m).  :Leveä hymy: 



No ei vaan heti kun uskaltautui johonkin sysimettään, niin alkoi löytymään oivaa kalliopolkua runsain mitoin silmänkantamattomiin. Vähän kun olisi jossain moabissa ajellut.  :Sarkastinen: 




Se vaan ettei toi nävikeissör jaksanut välittää mitään mistään puutarhanatsien asentamista kylteistä, joten piti laittaa rivakasti kampea toisen eteen, kun pusikosta alkoi kuulumaan lipastamisen ääniä. Wanhana sissinä tunnistin äänen oitis - AK:n peltilipashan se siinä naksutteli.  :No huh!: 



Kyllähän toi mittari vekkuli laite on. Vielä kun siihen saisi kameran, puhelimen, webbikytkyt ja kahvinkeittimen, niin se olisi täydellinen. Tiäs vaikka tässä innostuisi oikein kuntoilemaan, kun ajelin varmaan viiden vuoden tauon jälkeen sykemittarin kanssa ja jämerää touhuahan se osoittautui olevan.

----------


## mtok77

> Se vaan ettei toi nävikeissör jaksanut välittää mitään mistään puutarhanatsien asentamista kylteistä, joten piti laittaa rivakasti kampea toisen eteen, kun pusikosta alkoi kuulumaan lipastamisen ääniä. Wanhana sissinä tunnistin äänen oitis - AK:n peltilipashan se siinä naksutteli.



Vissiin onneksesi ollut sen verran tasasta polkua ettei Foksin kitinä peittänyt muita ääniä..

----------


## Oz

Sissus, mikä vaidskreen! Tuohan vaatii vähintään 150 millisen stemmin!

----------


## Leku

> Tiäs vaikka tässä innostuisi oikein kuntoilemaan, kun ajelin varmaan viiden vuoden tauon jälkeen sykemittarin kanssa ja jämerää touhuahan se osoittautui olevan.



Ei olisi pitänyt sanoa mitään, kun heti jouduin juoksentelemaan pitkin pusikoita  kuin joku semmonen vuoristo-oinas. Matkaa tossa ei kyllä tullut kun 9km, mutta alkoi siinä jo t3h menokas kuumenemaan.

Pitäis vaan keksiä joku nokkela kantomenetelmä tuolle 705:lle, nyt lykkäsin sen vaan oakleyn pussukkaan ja pujotin narun ranteen ympäri ja eikun böheemiin.

Spekulointi on nyt noussut kyllä ihan uusiin sfääreihin. Ennen sentään vaan kävi lenkillä jos kävi ja se oli siinä, nyt menee ainakin tupla-aika lenkin kestoon verrattuna kaikenmaailman käppyrien ihmettelyyn. 

Auttakee!  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Aet

Itse olen kyllä tykästynyt e51:n kanssa repussa olevaan gps mokkulaan. Kartat saa siihenkin ja kivasti sports tracker toimii vaikka beta onkin. Ainut mikä puuttuu niin on vesitiiveys ja sykemittari. Tekisiköhän joku bluetooth sykemittarin  :Sarkastinen:  Tästä löytyy puhelin, webbikytkyt ja kamera. Tosin kaikkea ei vielä yhteen laitteeseen  :Vink:

----------


## Portti

> RPL:ää ei saa kuulemma Pushattua, joten mielestäni se sulkee sen vaihtoehdon pois.



Juu, tuo Push-mahdollisuuden puute on kyllä huono juttu. Tosin veikkaan, että jossain vaiheessa Push ottaa tuonkin ohjelmaansa.





> Spekulointi on nyt noussut kyllä ihan uusiin sfääreihin. Ennen sentään vaan kävi lenkillä jos kävi ja se oli siinä, nyt menee ainakin tupla-aika lenkin kestoon verrattuna kaikenmaailman käppyrien ihmettelyyn.



Speksaus ja spekulointi - yhtä tärkeitä molemmat. Meinasin muuten saman tien keskeyttää Tahkolla kun FRWD:sta hyytyi akut viimeiseen huoltoon tullessa - tuntui siltä, että eihän tässä ole mitään järkeä kun ei tule dataa.

----------


## mtok77

> Juu, tuo Push-mahdollisuuden puute on kyllä huono juttu. Tosin veikkaan, että jossain vaiheessa Push ottaa tuonkin ohjelmaansa.



Tuskin tulee. Lainaus Tftunedin sivulta:

*Are there any shocks that can't be PUSH-ed?*

Yes, due to damping limitations, we can’t PUSH the following shocks:
Fox Float (with no adjustments)Fox Float L (lock-out only)Fox RPLNew-style Fox Triad (2005 onwards)

----------


## Portti

> ...Yes, due to damping limitations, we can’t PUSH the following shocks:
> ...Fox RPL
> ...



Jassoo, kiitos infosta. Mitähän ne noilla damping limitationseilla tarkoittaa? Onko siellä niin erilaiset sisuskalut, että viritykset ei onnistu vai mistä on kyse?

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Lienee syytä mainita nyt kun tähän iskarikeskusteluun mentiin, että myöskään DHX Airille eivät suostu tekemään mitään TfTunedilla.

----------


## Warlord

Saako sekä Mojoa että Mojo SL:ää tuolla "clear"- värillä eli "hiilikuidun" värisenä? Vai olenko nähnyt jonkun edellisien vuosien mallin kun muistelisin nähneeni Mojo SL:n juuri tuollaisena clearina?

Ja voisiko joku summata lyhyesti nuo normin ja SL:n erot.

----------


## mtok77

> Saako sekä Mojoa että Mojo SL:ää tuolla "clear"- värillä eli "hiilikuidun" värisenä? Vai olenko nähnyt jonkun edellisien vuosien mallin kun muistelisin nähneeni Mojo SL:n juuri tuollaisena clearina?
> 
> Ja voisiko joku summata lyhyesti nuo normin ja SL:n erot.



Mojo SL:ää valmistettiin pieni erä ilman sitä kumimaalia. Nykyään sitä ei ole saatavana ilman sitä. Suomessa ainakin Lekulla on sellainen. 

SL:än erot perus-Mojoon nähden:
-titaanipultit
- Dt Swiss takaiskari, mutta saa down(up)greidattua Foxiksi
- Runko on noin 150grammaa kevyempi johtuen erilaisesta kuidun laadusta ja erilaisesta kuitujen layoutista

Mojo SL rungot tuntuvat olevan kortilla ja perus Mojon saanee huomattavasti nopeammin.

Itsellä ollut Mojo ajossa 1,5 vuotta ja olen ollut siihen erittäin tyytyväinen. Voin lämpimästi suositella.

----------


## Leku

Lisätään viä, että SL:ssä on se satulatolpan holkki kuitua, samoin kuin ohjainleekerin pesätkin.

t3h gÅte. Joko on kohta 8kk lusittu, vai mitehän se oli? Ja kun yritin olla pessimistinen sen juhannuksen kanssa.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## mtok77

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...rankworx-18038

----------


## Portti

> t3h gÅte. Joko on kohta 8kk lusittu, vai mitehän se oli? Ja kun yritin olla pessimistinen sen juhannuksen kanssa.



Tämä viesti meinasi mennä ihan ohi silmien - onneksi mtok nosti taas ketjua laittamalla kuvaan minun laina-Mojoni...vai oliko tuo jonkun muun amatöörin oranssi Mojo.

Niin siis tuosta toimitusajasta. 3.1.2008 on runko tilattu eli reilu 7 kk on mennyt odotellessa, joten pieleen meni kaikki arviot. Taitaapi tulla vm. 2009 runko minulle samantien.

----------


## Leku

Mtokki tän jo postaili tuonne muualle, muttei jaksanut näköjään tänne laittaa, joten tässon:


Huhuilivat jotain olikohan se end-of-septemberistä tjsp. Tuleekohan noi uudet mojot sitten tommosella linkulla, vai jääkö upgreidauspalikaksi.

----------


## mtok77

Nostetaas tätä topicia, kun esittelivät vihdoin noi Trannyn värit Eurobikessä..





Ja sit tekevät vielä vanhasta Mojo Ti:stä uutta versiota 150 kpl rajoitun erän. 

Tässä vanha:



Ja tässä uusi:

----------


## Leku

Kyllä se valkonen transu oli mun mielestä hineoin. Valkonen mojo vois olla melko korea ja.

Joko gååtilla on SL hallussa?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## mtok77

Valkonen olis ollut hianoin, mutta suuressa viisaudessaan olivat päättäneet että eivät moista ala valmistamaan..

Nyt näyttää vahvasti siltä että mulla vaihtui toi Tranny titaani Mojoon..
Helmikuulle lupailivat, että titaania pitäs olla ajossa. Saas nyt nähdä kuinka käy. Noi titaanipelithän valmistaa Lynskey Jenkkilässä.

----------


## simojoki

> ... Noi titaanipelithän valmistaa Lynskey Jenkkilässä.



Eli samasta pajasta mistä tulee myös On-Onen ja PlanetX:n titskuraamit.
_"...handbuilt by the world’s finest Ti welders at Lynksey in the USA"_

----------


## Portti

> Joko gååtilla on SL hallussa?



Nope! 

Hiilikuidun vieno haju alkaa kuitenkin hiljalleen tuntua nenässä eli toiveita on toimituksesta lähiaikoina...ehkä.

----------


## L.A.D.E

Juu,niin Lauri infosi...tuot sitten tänne sen oranssin,maybe...

----------


## Portti

> ...tuot sitten tänne sen oranssin,maybe...



Asia vilpitön!

----------


## Portti

Palataanpa tuossa hieman ylempänä käytyyn iskarikeskusteluun.Runkoa odotellessa on taas tullut pohdittua iskariasioita ja kun talvikin on kohta ovella, niin talvi/varaiskarin joutunee hankkimaan kohtapuoliin. 

Runko on joka tapauksessa edelleenkin tulossa DT:llä ja varaiskariksi haikailen tällä hetkellä TFTunedilta ostettavaa valmiiksi Pushattua '09 Fox Float R:ää.

Olisiko Lekulla jotain päivitettyä raporttia oman Pushatun Float R:nsä toiminnasta Mojossa? 

Onkohan tuolla compression damping -asetuksella (low vs. medium) mitään merkitystä Pushatussa iskarissa? TFTunedin kautta hankittavissa iskareissa on luultavasti ollut medium compression damping, mutta onko sillä tosiaankaan väliä Pushaamisen jälkeen? 

Taidanpa kysellä myös ameriikanpelleiltä samaa kysymystä.

----------


## marco1

"Hiljaa Mojo tulee". Tuohan on jo pois muodista siinä vaiheessa kun Portti saa fillarinsa kasaan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leku

> Olisiko Lekulla jotain päivitettyä raporttia oman Pushatun Float R:nsä toiminnasta Mojossa?



Mjoo ei. Muuta kun se on edelleen ihan saatanan hyvä. Kyllähän tommosen lauselman perusteella kannattaa jo tommonen tilata: "pakko tän on olla oiva - internjetistä luin".  :Sarkastinen: 

En nyt ole jaksanut lähettää tuota omaa DT:täkään huoltoon, tässä on nyt ollut kaikemmoista muuta. 

Keula lähtee kummiskin ihan just Tunedille ja siitä riivitään toi läpeensäpaska Talas pois ja laitetaan sitä vaniljaadia tilalle. Loppuu pelleily.

----------


## Portti

> Mjoo ei. Muuta kun se on edelleen ihan saatanan hyvä. Kyllähän tommosen lauselman perusteella kannattaa jo tommonen tilata: "pakko tän on olla oiva - internjetistä luin". ...



Tämä selvä. Kiitos infosta.

----------


## Leku

Ollos hyvä vaan. Ilo olla avuksi.  :Vink: 

No ei vaan kun nyt ei ehdi ajelemaan, niin tota kannattaisi itte kokeilla. Sittenhän sen tietää sopiiko. Pistetäänkö postiin?

----------


## Portti

> ... Pistetäänkö postiin?



Kiitos reilusta tarjouksesta, mutta ei tarvitse. Ostopäätös alkaa olla valmis ilmankin. 

Tuossapa muutama peruste Pushatun vm. '09 Float R:n ostolle:

- Omat kokemukset Push-tuunauksista ovat erinomaisia
- Pushin Darren ajelee Mojolla ja on siksi kehittänyt Mojolle tarkoitetut viritykset Floatiin
- Valmiiksi Push-viritetyn Float R:n hinta on niin edukas, että hintaeroa käytetyn Floatin ostamiseen + virityttämiseen ei juuri jää
- RP23:n ProPedal-ominaisuudet ovat aika turhia Mojossa eli siitä ei minusta kannata maksaa lisähintaa
- Leku kertoi että se on hyvä

Eiköhän tuossa ole riittävän vankat ostoperustelut - olennaisin perustelu oli luonnollisesti tuo viimeinen.

Vastaus tuohon ylempänä esittämääni low vs. medium compression dampingin vaikutukseen olisi kylläkin mielenkiintoista saada jostain.

----------


## Leku

Heittäisin (omasta mielestäni) hyvän arvauksen, että _ne_ tekevät perusvireestä riippumatta samanlaisia noista iskareista, mikäli asiakas ei esitä muita toivomuksia, kuin "DW-linkku spesifinen viritys" tjsp.

----------


## Portti

Näin minäkin *kuvittelisin* asian olevan ihan maalaisjärjellä ajateltuna.

----------


## mtok77

Täältä yksi ääni lisää Pushauksen puolesta.  Olen todella tyytyväinen omaan Pushattuun RP23:een.

Portti: Mihin sinä sitä DT:n keppiä tarvitset? Painoero on kuitenkin todella pieni ja Pushattu kettu on toiminnaltaan parempi...

----------


## Portti

> Portti: Mihin sinä sitä DT:n keppiä tarvitset? ...



Täytyy antaa DT:llekin mahdollisuus, katsotaan miten se toimii. Toiset on tykänneet, toiset ei. Saa nähdä miten käy. 

Minusta on joka tapauksessa hyvä olla joku varaiskari kun nuo takaiskarit ovat olleet keskimäärin aika epäluotettavia varsinkin talvikäytössä. Lähdetään liikenteeseen DT/Fox -yhdistelmällä, niin sittenpähän voi verrata noita toisiinsa.

----------


## Leku

Jaa.

Emmiä jaksakaan lähettää tuota talasta mihinkään, tilaan suoraan Pushatun -09 Revöleissönin TF:ltä, semmoinen kun näkyy olevan listoilla. "426 Dual Air, Maxle Lite, 100-140 (we will set where you want), Motion Control, Pushloc, White - want it PUSH'ed, add £40". Joo, tossa se on.




Etunavaksi tuumailin Hopen napaa, siihen kun saa adaptereilla kiinni kaikenmoista haarukkaa ja punaisena sävy oli aika lähellä rungon linkkujen väriä.

Sitten kun saadaan vielä noita 1-osaisia linkkuja runkoon, niin siinä on sitten puolivuosipäivitys tehty. XTR:n polkimet lykkäsinkin jo vähän aikaa sitten paikoilleen. Tulee kumminkin kolisteltua polkimia kiviin silloin tällöin, joten en uskaltanut niitä muovisia Lookkeja laittaa. Ehkä nekin olis kestäneet, ehkä ei.

----------


## mtok77

Toi uus Revelation Pushattuna on varmaan aika lailla paras keula Mojoon. Kohtuupainoinen, herkkä ja tukeva.

----------


## Leku

Said & done - tulossa o.

Nyt pitäisi keksiä vain, että mitä tehdään tälle erinomaisessa kunnossa olevalle 2008 -malliselle Talas RLC:lle, minkä kaulaputken pituuden ilmoitan myöhemmin. Kaippa sen voisi myydä jokseenkin halvalla pois, kyllähän siitä _normaalikäyttäjä_ saa ihan kelvollisen kapineen.

Miä saanen myyä palstalla, koska muija on sentään kolminkertainen(!) Fillari -lehden tilaaja?  :Vink: 


Flooksin -setä muuten ilmoitti Talaksen Float-muutoksen onnistumattomuuteen syyksi erilaisen sisähalkaisijan yläkinttuissa.
Kumma juttu, jossain mtbr:n ihmemaailmassa jotkut ovat tämmösiä kuiteskin tehneet?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## L.A.D.E

Jaaha,no mä laitoin babyblue rungon värisen keulankin...130mm /1475g...

----------


## Portti

Leku:

Revelation on varmaankin passeli keula Mojoon. Oliko tuo Maxle Lite muuten ihan eri systeemi kuin Shitmanon/Foxin promotoima 15 mm pikalinkku? 

Lade:

Mikäs se tuommoinen keula on? Joku Manitou?

----------


## mtok77

> Leku:
> 
> Revelation on varmaankin passeli keula Mojoon. Oliko tuo Maxle Lite muuten ihan eri systeemi kuin Shitmanon/Foxin promotoima 15 mm pikalinkku? 
> 
> Lade:
> 
> Mikäs se tuommoinen keula on? Joku Manitou?



 
Maxle Lite on kevennetty versio Rock Shoxin 20mm Maxle-akselista. 

Laden keula lienee tämä:

----------


## L.A.D.E

Jep!......

----------


## Portti

Lade:

Onko tuo keula jo lauantaina Orimattilan enskassa näytillä Mojon kanssa?

----------


## L.A.D.E

Kyllä vaan!

----------


## Leku

Ladehan on melkonen ruusberkki, vai runebergkkiköhän se oli se eräskin sanasieppo?  :Vink: 

Hassun näköinen keula kummiskin, kun on noin runsainmitoin yläputkiloita näkyvissä. 130mm mittaan nähden on 508mm a-c kokolailla sopiva Mojoon. 140mm Fokseissa taitaa olla a-c 510mm. Paljoshan tossa 140mm Revelationissa mahtaa olla, vissiin samat alajalakset kuin viime vuoden Pikeissä?

Sitten seuraa taas iihanata arvuutusta. Kun nyt on tulossa tommonen Ø20mm etuaksila, niin tarvitten sitten tietty uuden etukiekon. 

Otetaan se Hopen etunapa, vaan mitä laitetaan vanteeksi / pinnoiksi?

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Vanteeksi sama kuin takana, pinnat cx-ray.

Kiva kuulla kestääkö noi Manitout nykyään yli kuukauden ennen kuin kruunu alkaa nitisemään.

----------


## mtok77

> Mtokki tän jo postaili tuonne muualle, muttei jaksanut näköjään tänne laittaa, joten tässon:
> 
> 
> Huhuilivat jotain olikohan se end-of-septemberistä tjsp. Tuleekohan noi uudet mojot sitten tommosella linkulla, vai jääkö upgreidauspalikaksi.



Sain just lisää tietoa Lopes Linkusta maahantuojalta.
Hintaa linkulla on noin 90€ ja niitä on tilauksessa satsi tehtaalta. Tarkka toimitusaika on vielä avoin.

Lopulliseen versioon tulee molemmille sivuille laserkaiverrus "55"joka on Lopesin numero.

----------


## L.A.D.E

> Ladehan on melkonen ruusberkki, vai runebergkkiköhän se oli se eräskin sanasieppo? Jaaha tarkoittaako herra LEKU sitä vanhaa vauhtivaaria vai jotain runomiestä,kun teillä muilla ..etenkin sinulla näyttää olevan tuo murrekertominen "hanskassa" niin aattelin etten lähde samoille linjoille ellei ole asiaa...ruusberkki kyllä jollaintavoin menisi kun on motoripuolelta sen verran maljakkoo noihin hyllyihin kertynyt mutta koulumenestykseen vedoten tuo jälkimmäinen on out...noi liukuputket on tossa kuvassa kyllä venähtäneet... 
> 
> Hassun näköinen keula kummiskin, kun on noin runsainmitoin yläputkiloita näkyvissä. 130mm mittaan nähden on 508mm a-c kokolailla sopiva Mojoon. 140mm Fokseissa taitaa olla a-c 510mm. Paljoshan tossa 140mm Revelationissa mahtaa olla, vissiin samat alajalakset kuin viime vuoden Pikeissä?
> 
> Sitten seuraa taas iihanata arvuutusta. Kun nyt on tulossa tommonen Ø20mm etuaksila, niin tarvitten sitten tietty uuden etukiekon. 
> 
> Otetaan se Hopen etunapa, vaan mitä laitetaan vanteeksi / pinnoiksi?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Onks tää hiano vai ei?  :Hymy:  Taitaapi olla noin 9-kiloinen.

----------


## Leku

Lienee ajajansa sirkustirehtööri tai joku muu sellainen ekshibitionisti? 

Varmaan tuosta ihan ajettavan kummiskin saisi, kun vaihtaisi vaan takaiskarin, ja epäilenpä myös, etuhaarukan. Polkimetkin on tommoset...epäilyttävät. 

Mutta koska se on kummiskin iipis, niin lopputulema on, että "ai saatana kun on komea, kepeä ja vissiin kelluukin". 

Jokohan se mulla koht'sillään kolahtaisi tuo postiloosteri, kun lähti maantaina se pushiteltu Revelation liikkeelle. Mä kun olen ulkoistanut tuon osahankinnan eräälle kolmannelle osapuolelle, ken majailee tällä hetkellä jossain Las Vegasin hotellissa, niin ei etene kiekkorojekti sitten kummiskaan ja mennee kuukausi, ennekuin on sauhut poistettu haarukan sisältä. 

>MTOKK

Ällös nyt mitään titaania allesi huoli? Kylmää ja elotonta metallia ei saata säärtä vasten painaa ainakaan hän. Pidä vaan se tranny -tilaus voimassa.

----------


## mtok77

> >MTOKK
> 
> Ällös nyt mitään titaania allesi huoli? Kylmää ja elotonta metallia ei saata säärtä vasten painaa ainakaan hän. Pidä vaan se tranny -tilaus voimassa.



 
Tilaus on vaihdettu titaaniseen.. Säärtä voi sitten aina tarvittaessa lämmitellä kuitu-Mojon kupeessa.

Iibiksen poijaat teki sitten cyklorossarinkin.. Hakkalugin rungolla on painoa noin kilo ja siinä on myös Handjob.

----------


## Leku

Eikö tossa ole levyjarrumountseja takana?

----------


## mtok77

> Eikö tossa ole levyjarrumountseja takana?



Ei tämän hetkisten tietojen mukaan näyttäs olevan.

----------


## Dalmore

http://reviews.mtbr.com/interbike/ibis/

----------


## Leku

Tuolta linkin takaa tommonen.


Speksitkin näkyy takana. Jenkkilän hinta on kyllä halpa. 

gÅtekin varmaan ehtii vielä tilata ton no-cost-optiona omaan SL:äänsä? Moneen kertaan.

----------


## mtok77

Ja vielä Hakkalugi

----------


## Attitude

> Onks tää hiano vai ei?  Taitaapi olla noin 9-kiloinen.



Ei epäilystäkään - toi on RUMA  :No huh!:  Vähän on toi tuunauspuoli lähteny näpistä (puuttuu vaan karvanopat ja kuskilla tietty amisviikset)

----------


## Portti

> gÅtekin varmaan ehtii vielä tilata ton no-cost-optiona omaan SL:äänsä? Moneen kertaan.



Tilattu jo - toistaiseksi vain yhteen kertaan...mutta ehtiihän tässä vielä.





> ...(puuttuu vaan karvanopat ja kuskilla tietty amisviikset)



Mistä tiedät, että kuskilta puuttuu amisviikset. Todennäköisesti nekin löytyy - sinisenä. 

Tuo sinisen värin käyttö on tuossa viety liian pitkälle minusta. Siniset vannekehät on minusta liikaa.

----------


## Portti

Ai niin se piti vielä mainita, että Ibiksen sivuille on päivitetty vm. 2009 speksit ja hinnat. Nyt on tarjolla myös yksi SRAM X9 osasetti ja Mojo SL-rungoissa oletusiskarina Fox RP23.

Sivut löytyy tuolta:

www.ibiscycles.com

----------


## Plus

> Tuo sinisen värin käyttö on tuossa viety liian pitkälle minusta. Siniset vannekehät on minusta liikaa.



Alle 300g kehien ansiosta pyörä on pelkkä näyttelykapistus. Jotkut keräilee Barbeja, jotkut Mojoja :Sekaisin:

----------


## L.A.D.E

Mun kehät painaa 283 g ja ajettu on...

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Alle 300g kehien ansiosta pyörä on pelkkä näyttelykapistus.



Kuten L.A.D.E tuossa jo kirjoitti, väite alle 300-grammaisten kehien ajokelvottomuudesta ei pidä ainakaan täysin paikkaansa. Mulla on nyt ajettuna tuollaisilla kehillä pitkä Tahko, Finlandia ja viisi marttakisaa, enkä ainakaan toistaiseksi pysty sanomaan noista kehistä (ZTR Race) mitään erityisen negatiivista.

Jokapäiväiseen lenkkeilykäyttöön noita ei kannattane hommata, eivätkä ne varmaan kestä "isoa ajoa", mutta eivät ne käyttökelvottomatkaan näytä olevan.

----------


## mtok77

Handjob:

----------


## Leku

Haarukka olisi ollut jo eilen tulossa, mutta yllättävästi keskellä päivää ja kotiosoitteeseen. No, tänään uusi yritys duunipaikalle.

Niin sitä kiekkoa piti arpoa. Jos nyt sitten laittaa niitä cx-räytä pinnoiksi, se pro 2 etunapa ja vanteeksi tommonen 355? Punaiset nippelit haluun tietty.
Melkein kuin tuon jutun setti siis: http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/hope-pr...tr-355-review/

Jaa sitten pitää hommata etujarrulle uusi adapteri, kun tossa revelationissa on IS -kiinnitys vielä. Ottivat vissiin -08 Piken alajalat suoraan tähän -09 Revelationin pohjaksi?

----------


## Leku

Jaa kas. Haarukka tulikin justiinsa. Terveisinä ihmemaa -sedälle, että nyt on ihmeellisensininen O-rengas liukuputkessa. Juhlaa-Fest!  :Cool: 

Muuten on ihan soivan oloinen vekotin, mutta dropouttien sisäpinnat on melko rupisen näköiset. Lykkään tietty kuvan, kun löydän puhelimen letkun. 
Siitä on nyt maali poistettu navan "otsapintaan" koskettavalta alueelta, mutta homman on hoitanut joku hieman vähemmän kompetenssia omaava taiwanilainen. 

Sanoisin, että tuolla drop-out -perusteella ensivaikutelma on 8½. Toiminnan epäilen olevan pirskatin hyvä, kun tuosta on kumminkin vaihdettu "vain" vaimennuspuolen sisuskalut ja öljyt ja mitälie pientä rassausta harrastavatkaan. 
Sitä en tiennytkään, että mukana irtonaisena tuli tommonen ohjustankoon asennettava lukitusvipu. No tarpeeton se mulla on, joten se siitä.

Vähän se on tietty surkeeta, kun kaupassa myytävät etuhaarukat ja takaiskarit ovat vain semmoisia raakileita, mitkä pitää heti uutena altistaa mittavalle remontille.

----------


## marco1

Onx tuo Stani-kiekon rakennus ulkoistettu ulkomaille (justridingalong.com tms. ) vai hoitaako paikalliset orjat sen? 

Etukiekkoa vois itsekin päivitellä futureproofiksi Hope ProII:sella lla ja nykyisen painoisella mutta leveämmällä vanteella eli kai tuolla Archlla. Jos nyt kehtaa eriparikiekoilla ensinkään ajella. :muumio:

----------


## mtok77

> Haarukka olisi ollut jo eilen tulossa, mutta yllättävästi keskellä päivää ja kotiosoitteeseen. No, tänään uusi yritys duunipaikalle.
> 
> Niin sitä kiekkoa piti arpoa. Jos nyt sitten laittaa niitä cx-räytä pinnoiksi, se pro 2 etunapa ja vanteeksi tommonen 355? Punaiset nippelit haluun tietty.
> Melkein kuin tuon jutun setti siis: http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/hope-pr...tr-355-review/
> 
> Jaa sitten pitää hommata etujarrulle uusi adapteri, kun tossa revelationissa on IS -kiinnitys vielä. Ottivat vissiin -08 Piken alajalat suoraan tähän -09 Revelationin pohjaksi?



Minä laittaisin kuiteskin kehäksi Stansin Archin, painoeroa 355:een ole kuin 50 grammaa ja on leveämpi ja tukevampi kehä. Tuolta Justridingalongista saanee ihan käypäsen tarjouksen Hopen navoista Stansin kehillä. Pinnoina tosin on vaan tarjolla Dt Swissin tuotteet. 

Adapterinhan sinä saat näppärästi kotikylältä Bike Storesta. 
Piken alajalat siinä ilmeisesti on käytössä.

----------


## Leku

Ei, kyllä miä calculeerasin, etten tarvitte mitään arkkeja. Paitsi korkeintaan taakse, jos sinnekään.

Möykös joku Suomessa noita Staneja?

Keula on kummiskin tommonen. Yllättävästi se on ihan samannäköinen kuin mainoksissakin.  :Sekaisin: 

Sauhutteluihin mennee nyt vajaa pari viikkoa kumminkin. Lähden näes Siperiaan, vai Lohjalleko se nyt oli.

----------


## KestreL

Tarmolta saa Staneja..

----------


## Leku

Enpä tunne muita tarmoja kuin Pahkasiassa olleen. Muuthan olivat Minnaryyni, Miihkali ja Kenneth.

----------


## mtok77

Titaanin kiiltoa.. Kevättä odetellessa..

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Ompas tutun näköinen, noi drop outit tukee hyvin Taxc:in trainerissa oloa. 

 :Leveä hymy:

----------


## KestreL

Eli siis joo, Hi5bikesiä tarkoitin. www.hi5bikes.fi löytyy nettisivut.

----------


## mtok77

Lopes link asennettuna:

----------


## Leku

Hans -setä ilmoitteli, että "Link delivery update 11/1/08 + - 1 week" joten jouluksi ehtinee...

Laitoin ittekin tommosen jo tilaukseen. Pelkään vaan, että meneekö runko pilalle, kun se ei enää joustane juurakossa samallatavoin sivusuunnassa kuin ennen.  Laakereiden kestoikäkin puolittunee, samasta syystä.  :Cool: 

Joko on gåte tarkentavia uutisia? Alkaa jo nääs pikkuhiljaa yleisöäkin hermostuttamaan!

----------


## mtok77

> Hans -setä ilmoitteli, että "Link delivery update 11/1/08 + - 1 week" joten jouluksi ehtinee...
> 
> Laitoin ittekin tommosen jo tilaukseen.



Mistäpä tilasit? Ei näy olevan vielä Iibiksen omassa shopissa myynnissä.

Itse tilasin ihan paikallisen kauppiaan kautta.

Sit kun linkku tulloo niin samalla vaivalla pitää laitella muitakin osia uusiks.

----------


## Leku

Joo ennakkotiluttelu paikalliselta kauppiaalta. Tulee sitten joskus ja maksaa jotn.

----------


## Portti

No niin no niin, nyt alkaa hiilikuidun vieno haju tuntua nenässä. Mr. Vesamaa soitteli tänään ja varmisteli vielä, että kaikki yksityiskohdat tilauksessa menevät oikein. Runko ei vielä ole Suomessa, mutta ameriikassa sen pitäisi olla ja sieltä sen pitäisi lähteä kohti Suomea ihan näillä näppäimillä.

Toimitusajat Amerikan Yhdysvalloista Suomen kamaralle ovat kuulemma olleet reilun viikon luokkaa ja siitä kun laskee pari päivää vielä tänne Hollolaan niin ehkä parin viikon kuluttua runko voisi olla täällä. Toivotaan ainakin niin.

Kuten tuo Hans totesikin mtbr:ssä, niin Lopes-linkkuja pitäisi löytyä marraskuun alussa mikä tarkoittaa sitä, että minun runkoni tulee aluksi ilman sitä, mutta maahantuojan kanssa on kyllä sovittu siitä, että Lopes-linkku löytää tiensä tännekin päin.

Tulossa on siis runko seuraavilla spekseillä:
- Ibis Mojo SL
- Koko XL
- Väri matte clear
- Linkut punaiset
- Iskari DT Swiss XR Carbon

Kunhan saan lopullisen tiedon rungon suuntautumisesta tänne, niin laitan TFTunedilta tilaukseen 2009 Fox Float R:n Pushattuna vara/talvi-iskariksi.

Kaikki muut osathan ovat olleet minulla odottamassa jo kuukausia.

Mitä muuta mtok meinasi päivittää linkun lisäksi?

----------


## mtok77

> Mitä muuta mtok meinasi päivittää linkun lisäksi?



- Fishboy:teippisatsi itse tehdyn tilalle
- Hopen keraaminen keskiölaakeri XTR:n tilalle
- Blackspire Stinger ketjunohjain jo aiemmin laitetun bashguardin kaveriksi
- Goren vaihdevaijerit 
- Takavaihtajan vaihto pitkähäkkisestä XTR Shadow:sta lyhythäkkiseen ja ketjun lyhennys. Pitkä menee Ti Mojoon
- Ohjainlaakerin vaihto IS2:sta siniseen 110IS:ään. 

Laittelen päivitetyt kuvat kunhan saan projektin valmiiksi. Asennustyöt alkavat linkun saavuttua. 

Millähän muuten tuosta rungosta saisi putsattua vanhojen suojatarrojen liimat?

----------


## zippo

Asetoni tai rypsikasvisöljy

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Minä laittaisin kuiteskin kehäksi Stansin Archin, painoeroa 355:een ole kuin 50 grammaa ja on leveämpi ja tukevampi kehä.



Itse noita punninneena ja ajaneena voin kertoa että Arch on parin vanteen otoksella ~70-75gr painavempi vrt. 355.

----------


## Tmh

> - Iskari DT Swiss XR Carbon
> 
> Kunhan saan lopullisen tiedon rungon suuntautumisesta tänne, niin laitan TFTunedilta tilaukseen 2009 Fox Float R:n Pushattuna vara/talvi-iskariksi.



Eikö kannattaisi laittaa toiste päin nuo iskarit. Voisin vannoa että Pushed Foxi toimii hieman paremmin kuin DT:n keppi...

----------


## Leku

Joo niinhän se on. Ei tulisi enää mieleenkään laittaa tuota omaa DT:tä alle muutoin kuin kevennysmielessä. Onhan se tietty koreamman näköinenkin, joten hyvä varaiskari se on. Mukavampi katella tuota hyllyssä.

Vaan osaa vastustella ton punaisen Hopen pro 2:en hankinta. Osaako joku tietää, missä noita mahtaa olla hyllyssä Ø20mm reiällä varustettuna?

Kai se on laitettava sitten "vaan" joku Kingin napa taas. Semmosen saisi varmaan huomiseksi käsiin, tai maanantaiksi nyt viimeistään.

Vähän näet kiinnostaisi päästä kokeilemaan tuota Pushattua reveleissöniä. Siitä alkaa kohta maalit kulumaan puhki, kun hipelöin sitä aina ohikulkiessain.

----------


## J

> Vaan osaa vastustella ton punaisen Hopen pro 2:en hankinta. Osaako joku tietää, missä noita mahtaa olla hyllyssä Ø20mm reiällä varustettuna?



http://www.actionsports.de/Hubs/Hope...ch::10105.html

Ja sieltä valkkaat punasen.

----------


## Portti

> Eikö kannattaisi laittaa toiste päin nuo iskarit. Voisin vannoa että Pushed Foxi toimii hieman paremmin kuin DT:n keppi...



No se jää nähtäväksi, että kummasta tulee enemmän käytetty iskari. Sitä varten molemmat on tulossa, että niitä voi testata ja käyttää sitten pääasiassa sitä, joka tuntuu paremmalta.

Talvella aikomus on joka tapauksessa käyttää Foxia.

----------


## mtok77

Joko Leku sai päätettyä mille kehille kiekko kasataan?

----------


## Leku

Joo. Eteen (tullut jo) 355 ja taakse joskus ehkä joku muu.

----------


## Leku

Juuh. Napa singahti hyppysiin. Kummaa on se, että tekstit on tässäkin väärinpäin. Tosin englantilaiset on muutenkin kummaa väkeä, että ei ole yllätys.

Ihan hyvin napsahtaa paikoilleen, on kohtuukepeä ja muuta sen semmoista.



Ihan pätevä keksintö toi maxle -sydeemi. Vois käydä vielä Imulla suorittamassa puntarointia ennenkuin lykkään osat paikoilleen.

----------


## jeppe

Pystyypähän ajaessa itse lukemaan logon...

----------


## Leku

Seuraa odotettu osuus - puntarointi. Taikka sen tulokset. 

Aloitamme mitä raskaimmasta kapineesta, eli haarukasta. Oli kaulaputki vajaa 180mm pituuteen lyhennettynä 1918 gramssia, eli ihan ok. Kummiskin 20mm etuaksila ja muuta. 
Sitä ohjaustankolukitusvipua ei laita pirukaan, oli se vaijereineen nimittäin niin painava että. Jotain 50 rammaa. Huhuh. Heitettiin se suurielkeisesti Imun takapihalle omenapuijen alle, löytäjä saa pitää.  :Leveä hymy: 

Maxle Lite 20mm pikalinkkuaksila oli 84 grammaa vai mitähän se oli ja etunapa speksiänsä kevyempi eli 176g.

Vannes ja pinnat kun ovat kevyempiä kuin nykyiset vastineensa, niin jäädään apout samoihin kuin ennen. Toimivuuden kummiskin ennustan nousevan kertaluokkaa korkiammalle. Ennustan myös, että huomenna voi nukkuu pitkään, sataa vettä.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Jotain 50 rammaa. Huhuh. Heitettiin se suurielkeisesti Imun takapihalle omenapuijen alle, löytäjä saa pitää.



Soon helppo löytää. Siinä o varis-naakka keskellä hirttäytyneenä.  Naapuri uhkasi Roosa Meriläisellä ku bongasi sen omppupuun alta. Ja mun pihasta. Siä se o. Vipu oli reiulun 70g ilman Naakkaa. Karmiää, ny elpyyn.

----------


## Leku

No nyt olisi navat, naakat, pinnat, vanteet ja kaljaa hankittu.

Tässä kylässä ei ole punaisia alunippeleitä nyt sitten mihinää. Osaiskohan joku arvata (tietää), että mistä noita löytyy hyllystä?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Juide

> Tässä kylässä ei ole punaisia alunippeleitä nyt sitten mihinää. Osaiskohan joku arvata (tietää), että mistä noita löytyy hyllystä?



Mulle kerrottiin keväällä, että nuita ei tuoda maahan ollenkaan. Ainakaan Hell-berg ei tuo. Sain sitte laatikon ostettua jostain saksanmaalta mutta siihenkin meni ainaki kuukaus, toista. Pari kiekkoa tein tuosta 100 kpl boksista, jotain saattas olla vielä siinä rasiassa jäljellä?

----------


## justus6969

voksikompissa olen törmännyt punaisiin nippeleihin tarpeen mukaan. Hetkellisestä hyllytilanteesta en osaa sanoa yhtään mitään.

----------


## oksman

Itsekkin olen laittannut Mojo SL:n Vesamaan kautta tilaukseen. Pyörä pitäisi tulla UPSin tietojen mukaan jo tän viikon torstaina Suomeen.

Speksit pyörästä:
- Mojo SL L-koko
- Osasarja XTR
- Linkut siniset
- Takaiskari Fox Float RPL
- keula Fox Float RLC 140mm

Keulaksi ajattelin vaihtaa Foxin 32 RLC 120mm, että jaksaa maratonejakin ajella :Vink: (vai olisko muita suht kevyitä keuloja vaihtoehtona? vai miten tuohon kävisi 100millinen keula? Menee varmaan keskiö liian matalaksi?)
Pyörästä olisi tarkoitus rakentaa alle kympin kiloinen ja sillä olis tarkoitus ajaa maraton ja enduro kisat.

----------


## Leku

Aika kevyttä palikkaa joutuu kyllä alle kympin Moloon asentamaan, jos vielä käyttää jotain Foksiakin edessä?

Eihän se mahdotonta kyllä ole. Mitkäs kiekot ja muut palikat ajattelit laittaa kiinni?

Tuliskohan se der gÅtin XXXL -hevo samassa lastissa?  :Hymy:

----------


## simojoki

> vai miten tuohon kävisi 100millinen keula? Menee varmaan keskiö liian matalaksi?



Miksi laittaa tollaseen lökäpöksy-freeride-pyörään 100mm keula  :Sekaisin:

----------


## mtok77

> Keulaksi ajattelin vaihtaa Foxin 32 RLC 120mm, että jaksaa maratonejakin ajella(vai olisko muita suht kevyitä keuloja vaihtoehtona? vai miten tuohon kävisi 100millinen keula? Menee varmaan keskiö liian matalaksi?)
> Pyörästä olisi tarkoitus rakentaa alle kympin kiloinen ja sillä olis tarkoitus ajaa maraton ja enduro kisat.



120mm on jo liian lyhty keula Mojoon, saati sitten 100 millinen.. 
Dt Swiss XMC 130 voisi olla jo järkevämpi vaihtoehto. Kevyt ja riittävästi joustoa.

----------


## haedon

Kyllähän Mojosta saa suht helposti alle kymppi kilosen. Keulaksi sopivan kevyitä olisi Fox Float RLC 140mm, DT Swiss XMC/EXC ja Manitou Minute MRD/Elite Absolute. Noista ainakin Maniotou on tarjouksessa CRC:ssä ja XMC mm. Bike-discountissa. 130mm vois olla optimi enduro/marakisoihin.

----------


## oksman

Toi 130millinen maniska vois olla yks hyvä vaihtoehto. DT olisi muuten hyvä mutta huoltoa ei ole tietääkseni Suomessa Ja 140millinen Foksi on liijan pitkäjoustoinen.
100 millinen keula ei taida olla muutenkaan hyvä, koska keulaa joutuisi vaihtamaan kokoajan, kun olis tarkotus ajaa marat ja enskat samalla pyörällä. Mielummin ostan sellaisen keulan jolla voi ajaa molemmat kisat.

Kiekoiksi tulevat Stanin Olympic kehät, Sapim CX-Ray pinnat ja DT 240s navat. Painoa on kiekoilla karvan verran alle 1400g. Jarruiksi Hope mini Pro. Pakan voisi laittaa Dura-acea ja myöskin etuvaihtajan. Ja tietysti renkaat ja satula menee vaihtoo...

----------


## haedon

DT: huolto/edustus tulee Foxcompiin Helsinkiin varmaan jo tämän vuoden puolella.

Mä pistin jo aiemmin DT:n EXC:n tilaukseen Bike-discountista, mutta kun ei kuulunut mitään yli kuukauteen niin peruin sen.

Mullekin on tulossa toiset kiekot Prophet:iin ZTR Race kehillä, CX-Ray pinnoilla ja Extraliten navoilla. Painoa noin 1200g ja ne on siis vain XC/Marakäyttöön ajateltu. Sitten mulla on American Classicin 1500g:et kiekot ,joiion vaihdan tuhdimmat renkaat All Mountain -käyttöä ajatellen.

----------


## oksman

Paljonko painaa sun Prophet?

----------


## haedon

Kai se jonkin verran alle kymmenen kilon jää tällä hetkellä. Enpä ole tarkemmin puntaroinut. Jos saan joskus "valmiiksi" niin täytyy varmaan sitten pistää vaa'alle.

----------


## Leku

Tää sirkustirehtöörin vekotin oli luemma 9060g.  :No huh!:

----------


## Portti

> Tuliskohan se der gÅtin XXXL -hevo samassa lastissa?



Luultavasti on samassa UPS:in soutuveneessä. Lähetystenseurantakoodin sain tänään maahantuojalta ja kyllä sieltä jotain pakettia on Suomea kohti tulossa.


Noista alle kymmenen kilon painoista....mahdollista mutta ei ihan helppoa. Laden sininen Mojo saattaa olla alle kymppikiloinen ja näyttää Oksmaninkin osat olevan sellaisia, että saattaa olla mahdollista. Katsotaan miten käy.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> ... Ja 140millinen Foksi on liijan pitkäjoustoinen......



Voi jeesus, saahan siitä ihan minkä mittaisen haluaa, ainakin lyhyempään suuntaan. Sopivan mittainen holkki vaan sisään. Ja vakio Foxista joku 120mm malli on aika kepone jos ei 140mm kelpaa.  Maniska, yäk....ja pitäisi raahata just Rebaa takuuhuoltoon kun ei pidä ilmoja. 

Tsiisus, paras keula mitä mulla on ollut taitaa olla Fox F130R. Pelitti kun unelma, järki paino ja oli kohtuu hintainenkin vielä.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Voi jeesus, saahan siitä ihan minkä mittaisen haluaa, ainakin lyhyempään suuntaan. Sopivan mittainen holkki vaan sisään. Ja vakio Foxista joku 120mm malli on aika kepone jos ei 140mm kelpaa.  Maniska, yäk....ja pitäisi raahata just Rebaa takuuhuoltoon kun ei pidä ilmoja. 
> 
> Tsiisus, paras keula mitä mulla on ollut taitaa olla Fox F130R. Pelitti kun unelma, järki paino ja oli kohtuu hintainenkin vielä.



Aika vekkulia ku jampat valehteloo rivissä että Mujista saa heposti alta kympin filon...kyllä se vaatii "pari" aika valkattua osaa ja aika kasan tuohta. Mutta postakaapa lista painoineen, ei jaksa nyt ettiä. Joku sellanen 9,7kg setti niin sit se on jopa todellisuusdessa alta 10kg...  :Leveä hymy: 

Akin Scotin osat tietty niin siinähän se mutta joku 70g tanko Mohitossa olisi vekkuli valinta...

Esim Joku tollanen Scott Scale 30 XL koossa o vakiona 10,5kg, 1180g runko ja 1580g keula, ~430g+120g rengastuksella, 150g tanko,~150g stemmi....noin vertailuksi.

----------


## haedon

Scale 30:sessä ei olekaan muuta kevyttä kuin runko :Vink: .

----------


## Portti

Mielenkiintoinen tapahtuma UPS:n lähetysseurannassa runkotoimituksessa:

LOUISVILLE,
KY,  US  17.10.2008  5:17  LENTO VIIVÄSTYI MEKAANISISTA SYISTÄ  

Prkl, poljettavasta lentokoneesta oli vissiin kumivieteri katkennut, mistä johtuen joutuivat siirtymään varmempaan pika-soutuveneeseen Atlantin ylityksessä.






> ...että Mujista saa heposti alta kympin filon...kyllä se vaatii "pari" aika valkattua osaa ja aika kasan tuohta. ...



Näinhän se on. Ei ole helppoa. Jos Lade on hereillä, niin hän voinee kertoa omasta osalistastaan jotain. Mojoon taisi siirtyä aika paljon osaa hänen kevyestä Epicistään.

Oma tavoite on alle 11,5 kg. Alla on oma osalistani vertailukohdaksi, josta voi sitten yrittää sen puolitoista kiloa pudottaa.

Listassa on seuraavat tiedot; Osa, merkki/malli, paino g

Runko	Ibis Mojo SL	2235**
Takaiskari	DT Swiss XR Carbon 200*50 mm	165**
Joustohaarukka	Fox 32 Talas RLC 140 mm	1862
Etuvanne	Mavic Crossmax ST Disc	864
Takavanne	Mavic Crossmax ST Disc	979
Eturengas	Continental Mountain King 2.4 UST	724
Takarengas	Continental Mountain King 2.4 UST	698
Levyjarru, etu	Magura Marta SL PM 180 mm Red	390
Levyjarru, taka	Magura Marta SL IS 160 mm Red	359
Vaihdevivut	Shimano XT SL-M770	287
Etuvaihtaja	Shimano XT FD-M771 (34,9)	167
Takavaihtaja	Shimano XTR RD-M972 GS Shadow Med cage	180
Kammet	Shimano XTR FC-M 970 175 mm	795
Keskiölaakeri	Shimano XTR	0
Ketjut	Shimano XTR CN-7701	281
Rataspakka	Shimano XT CS-M770 11-32	261
Ohjaustanko	Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon	189
Ohjainlaakeri	Cane Creek IS8 1 1/8" Carbon	105
Ohjainkannatin	Syntace F99 25,4 mm 90mm*6 deg	99
Tupit	Extralite Ultra	18
Satula	Selle Italia SLR XC	179
Satulatolppa	Syntace P6 400*31,6 mm	230
Polkimet	Crank Brothers Egg Beater SL	264
Kaikki yhteensä		11331
Pienosat		103
Kaikki yht. ml. pienosat		11434

** Rungon ja iskarin yhteispainoksi on arvioitu 2.400 g. Ilmoitettu paino M-koolle oli muistaakseni 2.230 g. Oma runko on XL-kokoa.

Kaikki muut painot ovat omia punnituksia.

----------


## L.A.D.E

Täällä ollaan...s-worksista ei siirtynyt oikeestaan kuin kiekot 1250 g ja penkki 80 g,täytyy muistaa että spessussa ei ollut kuin toinen vaihdekahva, yksi etulehti ja maxxiksen 330g renkaat kun oltiin 9,035 g painossa.Extraliten kammetkin levisivät,ei voi niitäkään enään hyödyntää keveydessä...kattellaan kevväämmällä keveyttä lisää...

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Scale 30:sessä ei olekaan muuta kevyttä kuin runko.



Kyllä se roju muuten minusta aika kevyttä on, tolppa,satula ja kiekot on kyllä  pahimmat ankkurit.

----------


## simojoki

> Oma tavoite on alle 11,5 kg. Alla on oma osalistani vertailukohdaksi, josta voi sitten yrittää sen puolitoista kiloa pudottaa.



Kiekot, renkaat ja jarrut vaihtoon - lähtee helposti yli puolikiloa pois.

----------


## Portti

> Kiekot, renkaat ja jarrut vaihtoon - lähtee helposti yli puolikiloa pois.



Juu, noissa kiekoissa ja renkaissa painonsäästöpotentiaali on suurin. Itsellä ei kylläkään ole mitään sellaista aikomusta kun nuo osat ovat minulle passelit ja toimivat. 

Jarruissa on Marta SL:ään verrattuna on jo paljon vaikeampaa saada merkittävää painonsäästöä. 

Kesällä lähti muuten hieman yli 500 g laina-Mojon painosta pois kun vaihdoin siinä olleet Mavic Crossridet + renkaat + rataspakan noihin osalistassa mainittuihin omiin kiekkoihin+renkaisiin+rataspakkaan.

----------


## simojoki

> Jarruissa on Marta SL:ään verrattuna on jo paljon vaikeampaa saada merkittävää painonsäästöä.

----------


## Portti

> http://www.hopefrance.com/photos/newminiproG.jpg



Paljonkos noissa vauhdin surmissa on TODELLINEN punnittu paino?

----------


## Leku

Pääsin Wunderbaumin suureksi ihastukseksi teippailemaan pyörää. Samalla haistelin asetonia ja kiitos kysymästä, sain uusia visioita: Pitänee hommata punainen Kingin takanapa ja punainen ohjainleekeri. 

Riivin siis entiset kelmut pois ja tilalle Fishboy:n leikkuuttamia teippejä sinne sun tänne.
Hemmetin hyvää kamaa (on toki etwaksen verran tyyristäkin). Jopa se piitkä yksiosainen muovi vaakaputken alapintaan asentautui hyvin paikoilleen, vaikka asiaa suuresti ennakkoon epäilin.

"_Voi elämä tuota teippaajien riemua._"
-Wunderbra

----------


## wanderer

Minä olisin suositellut koko pyörän ujuttamista iisooon kutistesukkaan. Ei muuten varmaan naarmuuntuisi.
Mutta käyhän tuo sitten noinkin?

----------


## mtok77

> Pääsin Wunderbaumin suureksi ihastukseksi teippailemaan pyörää. Samalla haistelin asetonia ja kiitos kysymästä, sain uusia visioita: Pitänee hommata punainen Kingin takanapa ja punainen ohjainleekeri. 
> 
> Riivin siis entiset kelmut pois ja tilalle Fishboy:n leikkuuttamia teippejä sinne sun tänne.
> Hemmetin hyvää kamaa (on toki etwaksen verran tyyristäkin). Jopa se piitkä yksiosainen muovi vaakaputken alapintaan asentautui hyvin paikoilleen, vaikka asiaa suuresti ennakkoon epäilin.
> 
> "_Voi elämä tuota teippaajien riemua._"
> -Wunderbra



Minullakin tuo teppisetti odottelee asennusta.. Toki entiset pitää vielä ottaa alta poies. 

Laitoitko teipit kiinni ihan suorilta vai käytitkö apuna saippuavettä?

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Pitänee hommata punainen Kingin takanapa ja punainen ohjainleekeri.



Entäs sitten tuommoinen vielä? Sopiiko nykyiseen kampikonvikuraatioon?

----------


## Leku

Hähää. Ostanpa tommosenkin vaikka sitten muijalle joululahjaksi, voi harmi vaan, kun sillä ei ole vielä tuohon sopivia kampia.  :Leveä hymy:  

> Mr spock
Emmiä mitään saippuavettä, asetonilla pyyhin pinnan puhtaaksi ja länttäsin vaan paikoilleen.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Paljonkos noissa vauhdin surmissa on TODELLINEN punnittu paino?



Mun yksilöt on 290 (taka) ja 294 (etu) g ilman jarrulevyn ruuveja. Ilman siksi, että toistaiseksi käytössä on DT:n centerlock-to-IS-adapterit. Lisäksi mulla on jarrusatulat kiinni alumiinipulteilla, kun alkuperäisessä kokoonpanossa on titaanipultit.

Todellinen punnittu kokonaismassa on joka tapauksessa hyvin lähellä 300 grammaa per pää.

----------


## mtok77

Osta Leku joka tapauksessa semmonen takanapa että voit käyttää 10mm läpiakselia. 



On varmaan parempi kun normaali 5mm pikalinkku.. Ja eikä ole edes kovin painava.

----------


## Portti

> ...Emmiä mitään saippuavettä, asetonilla pyyhin pinnan puhtaaksi ja länttäsin vaan paikoilleen.



Oliko tarvetta käyttää jotain lastaa tms. ilmakuplien poistamiseen teipin alta?

Onko Le Kumalla muuten jo sen verran kokemuksia Revelationista, että voi heittää syvällisempää vertailua Talakseen?





> Todellinen punnittu kokonaismassa on joka tapauksessa hyvin lähellä 300 grammaa per pää.



Kiitos tiedosta! Olikos nuo 160/140 mm jarrulevyillä varustettuja hidastimia? 

Jos on niin kun täällä kerran suositellaan 140 mm jarrulevyjä 140 takapäästä joustavaan pyörään niin eikö tuosta voisi kehitellä jonkun yleissuosituksen seuraavaan tyyliin:

"Pyörän jarrulevyjen koko on järkevää valita siten, että se vastaa pyörän joustomatkaa. Ts. jos takapäässä on joustoa esim. 140 mm, järkevin jarrulevyn koko on 140 mm. Sama yleissääntö pätee myös etupään jarrulevyjen kohdalla.

T. Yleinen Yleistämiskomitea"

Tuolla tapaa jäykkäperäisistä jäisi pois turhat takajarrut ja täysjäykissä pyörissä suosiotaan kasvattaisi ah niin muodikas fiksi.

----------


## Leku

> Oliko tarvetta käyttää jotain lastaa tms. ilmakuplien poistamiseen teipin alta?



Ei tarvitte, senkun vaan älyää aloittaa kiinniliiskaamisen keskeltä ja edetä kohti reunoja. Voihan sitä tietty päinvastoin kokeilla myös, jos vaikka onnistuisi... itte kun en huomannut tuota kokeillakaan.  :Sarkastinen: 





> Onko Le Kumalla muuten jo sen verran kokemuksia Revelationista, että voi heittää syvällisempää vertailua Talakseen?



Juu. Sentään olen kattellut sitä mitälie kolme...neljä viikkoa olohuoneessa. Pyörästä tuli ainakin paljon paremman näköinen valkoisella haarukalla, ei ole enää niin synkeän näköinen. Ja sehän se on kyllä pääasia.

Ajamaan tässä ei ole viä päässyt, että keuli tolla nyt sitten:

----------


## mtok77

Pannaas nyt joutessaan tänne tuon titaanirojektin speksit. Rungon pitäisi saapua helmi-maaliskuussa..

Runko: Ti Mojo LTD m-koko 1340gr
Ohjainlaakeri: Chris King
Stemmi: Syntace F119 100mm
Tanko: Syntace Duraflite
Tupit: Specialized
Jarrut: Formula Oro Puro 160/160
Vaihdevivut: XTR 07
Etuvaihtaja: XT 08
Takavaihtaja: XTR Shadow
VAihdevaijerit: Gore Ride-on
Kammet: XTR 07
Takapakka: XT 11-32
Ketjut: Shimano(en muista tyyppiä)
Satulatolppa: Thomson Masterpiece
Satula: Fizik Gobi XM
Kiekot: Bontrager Race X-Lite
Pikalinkut: Dt Swiss RWS Thrubolt
Keula: Rock Shox Sid Team
Renkaat: Continental Race King 2,0

En ole tarkkaa painoa laskeskellut, mutta jäänee liene hiukan alle kymppikiloiseksi. Kuiteskin aika perusosista kasattu.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Jotenkin hieman epäilen Mojon soveltuvuutta mara- sekä enskakisoihin suht samoilla osilla. Ja ylipäätään 140mm joustoa on viime kauden maratonreiteille aika reipas määrä juustoa...puhumattakaan 130mm keulasta. Mutta, kaipa noillakin ajelee...

----------


## MPI

Paras tapa tehdä Mojosta kevyt on riisua turhat osat pois. Soon niin hyvä pyörä, että edessä pärjää ihan yhdellä  rattaalla. Saapa nähdä onko niin hyvä, että taaksekkaan ei tarvitse kuin yhden. No ehkä kuitenkin pari.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Jotenkin hieman epäilen Mojon soveltuvuutta mara- sekä enskakisoihin suht samoilla osilla. Ja ylipäätään 140mm joustoa on viime kauden maratonreiteille aika reipas määrä juustoa...puhumattakaan 130mm keulasta. Mutta, kaipa noillakin ajelee...



Hiukan samoilla linjoilla Antin kanssa... Jos haluaa laitteen, jolla taklaa mahdollisimman hyvin sekä martat että enskat, kannattaisi mun mielestä tyytyä 100 millin etujoustoon. Kyllä Mojolla varmaan maratonit sujuu kovinkin hyvin, jos laite rakennetaan noita kisoja varten. Esimerkiks se sirkustirehtöörin 9-kiloinen kulkine todennäköisesti etenisi oikeinkin hyvin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tmh

Mara käyttöä ajatellen pullokin olisi tietysti kiva saada kiinni vähän parempaan paikkaan...

----------


## haedon

Juu, eihän toi Mojo oikein lähtökohtaisesti ole sopiva noihin kisoihin. Mara-kisoissa pärjäisi hyvin alle 100mm joustavalla pyörällä ja ainakin silloin kun minä olen viimeksi ollut enskakisoissa (eli jouskus 8 vuotta sitten) niin alle 100mm joustava täpäri oli myös hyvinkin riittävä.

Mutta jos lähtökohtana on toi Mojo-runko niin eihän siihen tietenkään kannata laittaa mitään 100mm haarukkaa, kun sitä ei ole suunniteltu siihen. Pitäisi olla sitten toinen pyörä millä ajaa kisat ja toinen treenipyöränä (niin kuin teillä pro-kuskeilla Antti ja Aki).

----------


## Tmh

> Juu, eihän toi Mojo oikein lähtökohtaisesti ole sopiva noihin kisoihin. Mara-kisoissa pärjäisi hyvin alle 100mm joustavalla pyörällä ja ainakin silloin kun minä olen viimeksi ollut enskakisoissa (eli jouskus 8 vuotta sitten) niin alle 100mm joustava täpäri oli myös hyvinkin riittävä.
> 
> Mutta jos lähtökohtana on toi Mojo-runko niin eihän siihen tietenkään kannata laittaa mitään 100mm haarukkaa, kun sitä ei ole suunniteltu siihen. Pitäisi olla sitten toinen pyörä millä ajaa kisat ja toinen treenipyöränä (niin kuin teillä pro-kuskeilla Antti ja Aki).



Nykypäivänä enskassa kaipaa jo vähän toisenlaista pyörää kuin alle 100mm joustavaa XC täysjoustoa. AM/Trail pyöristä kannattaa siihen touhuun kattella työkalu. Esimerkiksi Mojo olisi siihen touhuun varsin toimiva peli.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Mutta jos lähtökohtana on toi Mojo-runko niin eihän siihen tietenkään kannata laittaa mitään 100mm haarukkaa, kun sitä ei ole suunniteltu siihen.



Erittäin hyvä pointti.  :Hymy:

----------


## Scottman

Hmm, kysymys Yleiselle Yleistämiskomitealle. Mistä mä löydän 80 millisen laikan mun etujarruun...?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## mtok77

> Mutta jos lähtökohtana on toi Mojo-runko niin eihän siihen tietenkään kannata laittaa mitään 100mm haarukkaa, kun sitä ei ole suunniteltu siihen.



Mojo on alun perin suunniteltu 130mm Foxin keulalle.

----------


## Gekko

> Pyörästä tuli ainakin paljon paremman näköinen valkoisella haarukalla, ei ole enää niin synkeän näköinen. Ja sehän se on kyllä pääasia.



Kauneus on katsojan silmässä. Mun mielestä tuo valkoisen kontrasti mustaan on RUMA. Valkoista pitäis sitten olla muuallakin pyörässä. Mutta eihän asia minulle kuulu...Jatkakaa... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Oz

Scotille laikka:

----------


## Scottman

Mahtavaa. Onko tohon vielä adapteria...? Ei ehkä kyllä välttämättä kestä kiekot kovin hyvin maastossa, mutta sehän ei haittaa kun on tollaset halpiskiekot :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## mtok77

Tuosta Oksmannille Mojoon kevyt keula. Hintakaan ei ihan hirveältä näyttänyt..

http://bike-components.de/catalog/Dt...eb06c39ed8716e

----------


## Leku

Tiiäs sitten tuliko pahan painoinen etukiekko, kun se oli 704g. Kai tuosta herkästi sen vajaa 100g nipistäisi alle 300g vanteella, mutta jostain syystä ei innosta. 
Tosin, kun mulle tuli toinenkin tommonen punainen Ø20mm Hopen etunapa nyt (niitä on hyvä olla), joten miksei siitä vois sitten rakentaa kepeämmänkin. Hyvä kombinaatio, 20mm etunapa ja alle 300g vanne. Kuulkaas klopit, se on tätä nykyaikaa.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## mtok77

Leku: Joko on Revelation testattu? Testiraporttia odotellaan!

Ja joko Portin Sl on saapunut?

----------


## Portti

> Ja joko Portin Sl on saapunut?



Runko saapui perjantaina maahantuojalle ja on ilmeisesti tänään lähtenyt tänne päin. Toivottavasti on huomenna minulla.

----------


## marco1

> Runko saapui perjantaina maahantuojalle ja on ilmeisesti tänään lähtenyt tänne päin. Toivottavasti on huomenna minulla.



Tahkolle ehtii sopivasti.

----------


## Portti

> Tahkolle ehtii sopivasti.



Aivan passelisti. Joko se ensi viikolla on?

----------


## Oz

Eiköhän Portti keksi taas talven aikana jonkun perustavaa laatua olevan päivitystarpeen, että saadaan peli jännäksi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Portti

> Eiköhän Portti keksi taas talven aikana jonkun perustavaa laatua olevan päivitystarpeen, että saadaan peli jännäksi



Siihen oravanpyörään en enää lähde. Kalustoinvestoinnit täytyy tällä kertaa jäädyttää täydellisesti seuraavaan Tahkoon saakka niin ei käy ohraisesti.

Tosin onhan sekin vaara olemassa, että jonkun takuuasian takia joutuu taas pyörättömään tilaan. Noh, senhän voi välttää ostamalla kaikkea kaksi niin ei haittaa vaikka jotain menisikin rikki kriittisillä hetkillä ennen Tahkoa.

----------


## Leku

Hii ja haa. Kävin kojeistamassa pyörää pimeässä sysimettässä, jottei kilpailijat saa vihiä uusimmista virityksistä. Ja muutenkin keskellä luonnonsuojelualueita kannattaa ajella hämärämmässä ja olla asiasta vähän hissukseen... 

Emmiä vielä saanut keulaa parhaimpaan vireeseen, mutta aika hyväksi kummiskin. Enpä nyt tiiä paljonko tuosta saa lopulta juustoa pihalle, kun liukuputkia on pölytiivisteestä kruunuun näkyvissä 141mm noin suurinpiirtein tasan. 
Pitää päästää ilmat pihalle ja kokeilla sitä toi sitten sanoo mitakseen. Jos ny jaksan.

Jos joku ei muka huomaa tuon keulan jäykkyyseroa johonkin 140mm QR foksiin verrattuna, niin suhteellisen kova puu(pers)silimä on kyseessä. No joo, vaihtuihan mulla tuossa toi etukiekkokin, mutta _kuvittelen_ osaavani erottaa kokonaisuudesta keulan osuuden.  :Sarkastinen: 
Ei vipata enää alajalatkaan jarrutuksessa kuten ennen, eikä myöskään ole pahasti brake-diveä. Nythän sitä uskaltaa jarruttaa jo asvaltillakin takapyörän ilmaan. Foksilla se kun on kokemuksena hiukan erikoisen tuntuinen operaatio.

Ja on sitten ihan heelevetin paljon herkempi keula kuin toi Talas. Ei tunnu näin talaksen nihkeyteen tottuneelle pahalta ajaa, vaikkei negatiivari-ilmaa olisi juuri olleskaan. Ilmatilavuus kun on neg-puolella niin pieni, niin vahingossa sitä suhauttaa melkein kaiken pihalle kun pimeässä teutaroittee.

Jaa, ja tämähän ei sitten kitise lukitus päällä.  :Cool: 

Harjoitukset jatkuu.

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

> Jos joku ei muka huomaa tuon keulan jäykkyyseroa johonkin 140mm QR foksiin verrattuna, niin suhteellisen kova puu(pers)silimä on kyseessä.



Mutta kaikki muuttuu, kun aletaan puhumaan rungon jäykkyydestä?!?  :Vink:   :Vink: 

Itse ajattelin vielä pysyä pikkuakselissa, tosin DT:n umpialumiinisessa sellaisessa, painoa saman verran kuin XT:n pikalinkulla ja jäykkyyden lisäyksen huomasi jopa ajossa. Eli saako tota Revoluutiota 140mm 9mm akselilla ja U-Turnilla? Pitäs nimittäin ehottomsti saada tollanen pituussäädettävä keula...

----------


## zippo

Mikä on parasta laakeriliimaa korjaamaan tehdastoleranssit?

----------


## Aki Korpela

LeQ: onks tää hienompi vai ei kuin se sirkustirehtöörin kulkine?  :Hymy: 

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/fo...er=asc&start=0

----------


## haedon

> LeQ: onks tää hienompi vai ei kuin se sirkustirehtöörin kulkine? 
> 
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/fo...er=asc&start=0



Renkaat saa ainakin vaihtaa joka ajokerran jälkeen. Tai voihan sitä tietenkin laittaa litkut sisärenkaaseen, jos haluu että ilmat pysyy sisällä.

----------


## mtok77

> Eli saako tota Revoluutiota 140mm 9mm akselilla ja U-Turnilla? Pitäs nimittäin ehottomsti saada tollanen pituussäädettävä keula...



Tossa näkyy vaihtoehdot Revelationista. Löytyy pikalinkkuversio U-Turnilla.

http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/news/Revelation.pdf

----------


## Leku

> Mutta kaikki muuttuu, kun aletaan puhumaan rungon jäykkyydestä?!?



Hyvä se on sieltä parin kilsan päästä kroolata tai mitäseon trollata...  :Leveä hymy: 

Siis mikä "kaikki muuttuu"? Nääs, kyllä tolla Foksillakin ajaa voi. Lähinnä kyse voisi olla "hyvän parantamisesta". Sikspä mullakin on tilauksessa se 1-osainen linkutin.

>korpeljontti
No toihan se vallan kauhea on. Tirehtöörillä sentään oli joku teema. Tai tietty onhan tuossakin: "kirkuva värioksennus maantiekumehilla".

----------


## Roto

Terve, on mittailtu ja etsitty ja kyselty neuvoja, mutta vieläkään en oo 100% varma Mojon rungon koosta - M vai L... suosituksia tulee molempiin riippuen keltä kysyy... pituutta on n 178cm ja jalat hiukka lyhyenpuoleiset. XC/ polkuajeluun tulee. Jos joku jaksaa kertoa omia näkemyksiä ja kokoja niin suurkiitos!

----------


## Leku

Missäpäin sä asut? Mulla on toi oma M-kokoa nääs.

----------


## mtok77

> Terve, on mittailtu ja etsitty ja kyselty neuvoja, mutta vieläkään en oo 100% varma Mojon rungon koosta - M vai L... suosituksia tulee molempiin riippuen keltä kysyy... pituutta on n 178cm ja jalat hiukka lyhyenpuoleiset. XC/ polkuajeluun tulee. Jos joku jaksaa kertoa omia näkemyksiä ja kokoja niin suurkiitos!




Itse olen 174 cm ja minulla M-koon runko. 

Käy koeajamassa Mojo. Maahantuojan sivuilta löytyi lista missä liikkeissä tämä onnistuu:

Helsinki: Pyörähuolto, medium ja large
www.pyorahuolto.com
Meripuistotie 5, Lauttasaari 00200 HKI

Tampere: Rtech Suspencion Oy, large
www.rtechsuspension.fi
Näsilinnankatu 29, 33200 Tampere

Orimattila: Laden Speedshop, medium
www.ladenspeedshop.com
Ratsuraitti 1, 16300 Orimattila

Oulu: Special-Bike, medium
www.special-bike.com
Heikinkatu 17, 90100 Oulu

Naantali: LSVesamaa, medium DHX/RLC36,
medium sx ja large sx

----------


## Roto

Moro, kiitos vastauksista. Leku: Helsingissä  - missä itse? Ja suurkiitos tarjouksesta tulla mallaamaan!

----------


## L.A.D.E

Sen verran mainostan että tällä viikolla ilmeisesti myös Large ilmestyy kokeiltavaksi...

----------


## Leku

Semmonen oranssi vai? Älkää nyt vaan valehdelko, että gÅte muka saisi sen runkonsa _ihan oikeesti_.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Portti

Se on siinä:



Sopii muuten tuo linkkujen väri aika hyvin meidän sohvakaluston sävyihin.

Paino 2.382 g:

----------


## zippo

Kudoitko ton maton odotellessa?Vähän lankaakin jäi...
Good mojo

----------


## Portti

Leku, mtok77 & knit, jotka ovat Fishboyn suojateippejä asennelleet:

Fishboyn satsissa on kolme aika samanlaista palasta, joiden oikeista paikoista en ole ihan varma. Muistatteko mihin kuuluu seuraavat palat:

- BUM Under rear triangle (tulisiko tämä takahaarukan pohjaan?)
- Rotor Guard (inner)
- RHS inner guard

----------


## Leku

"Aivan ensiksi haluan onnitella uudesta rungosta."  :Sarkastinen: 
-papu-Kaija Puna-Aho

Perin on kepeä, vaikkon tommonen aivan helvetin suuri häkkyrä kummiskin kyseessä. Mites se nyt meni, M=2232g, XXXL=2382g ja L = jotain tuosta välistä.

Joo ne rotor gaardsit menee (menisivät) takahaarukan sisäpuolelle takalaikan kohdille ja vastapäätä, se Pummi sitten sinne takahaarukan alalaitaan, keskiön viereen, approx. maata vasten? Muistaakseni. 
En itte vielä laittanut mitään rotor-paloja, kun en jaksanu irrottaa kiekkoa.

----------


## J

> Mutta kaikki muuttuu, kun aletaan puhumaan rungon jäykkyydestä?!?  .



Kyllä se löysempikin runko tulee nätisti perässä, kun saa eturenkaan tähättyä oikeeseen rakoon.

----------


## mtok77

Komia ja kevyt on Portin runko! Tovihan sen tulemiseen meni.. 

Nyt sitten kuvia tulemaan valmiiksi rakennetusta pyörästä!

En ole vielä Fishboyn kittiä liimaillut paikalleen. Laitan kaikki uudet osat kerralla paikalleen kunhan Lopes linkki tulee.

----------


## Portti

> Joo ne rotor gaardsit menee (menisivät) takahaarukan sisäpuolelle takalaikan kohdille ja vastapäätä...



No joo, sinnehän ne näyttää kuuluvan, tänks! BUMin paikan ehdinkin jo keksiä. Teippailut alkaa olla nyt tehty ja muuten meni loistavasti, mutta isoimman palan eli alaputken alle tulevan pätkän alle jäi muutama ilmakupla. Se on aika haastavan pitkä pätkä. Hmmm...vieläköhän noita kuplia saisi jotenkin ujutettua pois sieltä.





> Nyt sitten kuvia tulemaan valmiiksi rakennetusta pyörästä!...



Muutama päivä vielä menee ennen kuin pyörä on kasassa ja kuvia tarjolla. Yksi kaveri kasaa pyörän minulle ja vien sen hänelle huomisiltana. Olen valitettavasti viikonlopun reissussa mistä johtuen saan valmiin pyörän aikaisintaan su-iltana ja ensimmäistä testilenkkiäkin joutuu sen takia odottamaan muutaman päivän.



Niin ja kiitoksia pojat onnitteluista! Ei kestänytkään kuin 10 kk rungon saapuminen. Suomen maahantuojan toiminta oli kyllä tuona aikana esimerkillistä. Pisteet sinne!

----------


## Leku

Mjaa no tyrkkää kupla puhki neulalla ja painele lyttyyn? 

Ei se teippi taida enää lähteä irti niin, että saisi vielä uudelleen liimattua. Mun kirkkaaseen lakkapintaan toi ottaa kiinni ainakin niin saatanasti.

----------


## VilleK

> Yksi kaveri kasaa pyörän minulle ja vien sen hänelle huomisiltana.



Häh? Nyt en tajunnu. Et oo tosissas että annat jonkun toisen koskea likaisillä näpeillään sinun Mojoon!? Kyllähän nyt tommonen fillari kasataan ihan itse!  :Hymy:

----------


## mtok77

> Pääsin Wunderbaumin suureksi ihastukseksi teippailemaan pyörää. Samalla haistelin asetonia ja kiitos kysymästä, sain uusia visioita: Pitänee hommata punainen Kingin takanapa ja punainen ohjainleekeri.





Näköjään Chris Kingiltäkin on tulossa takanapa 10mm läpiakselille.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Paino 2.382 g:



Satulatolpan panta ei tietenkään saa olla rungossa kiinni, kun halutaan saada selville pelkän rungon massa.  :Hymy:  Eli todellinen lukema lienee jotain 20-30 g punnitsemaasi alhaisempi.

Edit: Äärihieno runko tietenkin!

----------


## Leku

Mitä? Kyllä se mullakin kiinni oli tuossa 2232g:ssä.

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Keulaksi ajattelin vaihtaa Foxin 32 RLC 120mm, että jaksaa maratonejakin ajella(vai olisko muita suht kevyitä keuloja vaihtoehtona? vai miten tuohon kävisi 100millinen keula? Menee varmaan keskiö liian matalaksi?)



Keskiön laskeumaa ken pelkäisi, ajo muuttuisi sen myötä vain vakaammaksi kaljan kuljetukseen. Keskiöthän on muutenkin lähes kaikissa pyörissä turhan korkealla. Sen sijaan ohjauskulmasta tulisi 100mm keulalla niin äkkijyrkkä, että maaston sijaan voisi siirtyä Hämeenkadulle harjoittamaan ihmiskeilojen väistöä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Mitä? Kyllä se mullakin kiinni oli tuossa 2232g:ssä.



Näin ei tietenkään tule toimia. Ainoa vaihtoehto wirheen paikkaamiseen on purkaa Mojo atomeiksi ja punnita PELKKÄ runko.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leku

No sitä se on kun laittaa amateur.pics asialle. 

>Karja-herra

Molossa ei tosiaan ole korkea-keskiö -vikaa. Lähinnä päinvastoin, mikäli olisi vain kaksi vaihtoehtoa valita.

----------


## Sakkeri91

"Molossa on kaikki kohdallaan"  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Space Cowboy

Leku-pekan puheessa itää totuuden siemen. Loin silmäyksen Ibiksen sivuille, ja siellä keskiön korkeuksiksi mainitaan hämmentävät lukuarvot: 

BB height unsagged: 336 mm
BB height at sag: 314 mm

Liekö millä keulalla ja renkailla mitattu, mutta ehkä ensimmäistä kertaa pyörän speksit tuottavat tällaista tyydytystä, sillä järjestäin tavan maastureissa olen tavannut nähdä lukuarvoa ~360 mm. Varsin matalalla profiililla voi täten metsään eksyä, kun ottaa huomioon, ettei kysessä ole kuitenkaan mikään jänöjussin mäenlaskuri. Ibiksen luojat ovat siis päässeet jyvälle joistakin elämän syvällisistä totuuksista, joiden pohjalta ovat osanneet loihtia tällaisen "plug and ride" laitteen. Keskiön korkeuden puolestahan on tällöin myös varaa loiventaa ohjauskulmaakin aika pitkälläkin hepillä. Joustoahan edessä on hyvä olla siten, ettei se ehdy heti ensimmäiseen rotwalliin, eikä kumuloidu tyhjiin useamman perättäisen esteen sattuessa ajoväylälle. Todellinen keulan efektiivinen sisäänpäintyöntymähän tulee mitata vähentämällä negatiivinen joustomatka koko keulan absoluuttisesta iskunpituudesta, eli vasta sitten, kun Siwan kaljapussit on asennettuna tangolle ja kuski keikkuu hiilitolpan päällä. Sama ohjenuora pätee myös sagin mittaamiseen eksaktisti niin etu- kuin takakin päästä, niin kuin etevimmät osaisivatkin jo edellisestä päätellä.

----------


## Asentaja

> http://reviews.mtbr.com/files/2008/0...dville08_d.jpg
> 
> Näköjään Chris Kingiltäkin on tulossa takanapa 10mm läpiakselille.



Miksi navan laipassa on tollanen hämmentävä gäppi? Mitämitämitä, en ymmärrä ollenkaan.

----------


## Space Cowboy

...piti vielä kysäistä, että onko tällä Mojolla ja Boxxeriin asennettavalla mojo-kitillä jotain yhteistä keskenään? Vai molo-kitillä, kumpi se nyt on? Joku pitkä jööti se kuitenkin on mikä sinne Boxxun liukkariin muistaakseni ujutetaan...

----------


## Space Cowboy

Töitä tarvis tehdä, mutta kun ei vaan nyt enää nappais yhtään...  :Irvistys:  Mitä tohon Kuninkaan napaan tulee, niin itse en kykene havainnoimaan gappia, sen sijaan huomio kiinnittyy yleiseen habitukseen. Kuningas näyttää jotenkin ylensyöneeltä ja kaljamahaa on kertynyt niin tavattomasti, että on jouduttu turvautumaan kymppimilliseen akseliinkin. Mitään noin läskiä en tohtisi ehkä asennuttaa omaan pyörääni, jonka yleisilmeen haluaisin pitää norjan näköisenä. Voin suositella Tunen napoja. Ovat niin hiljaisia, köykäsiä ja rullavat vapaalla kovaa, koska vapaarattaan kitkakerroin on mitä ilmeisimmin hyvinkin minimaalinen, mitä ominaisuutta arvostan. Jokainen turha polkaisu on hukkaan heitettyä energiaa. Näin olen joskus kehäpäätellyt ja olen yhäti samaa mieltä.

----------


## Portti

Vein rungon ja osat äsken kaverilleni kasattavaksi. Onneksi tuo heppu on pari piirua aurinkoa tarkempi ja työtilat ovat hieman sairaalan leikkaussalia puhtaammat. Kamat ovat hyvissä käsissä.





> Satulatolpan panta ei tietenkään saa olla rungossa kiinni, kun halutaan saada selville pelkän rungon massa. ...



Satulatolpan pannan punnittu paino oli 15 g. Takaiskarin punnitsen kun tilaamani Pushattu Float R saapuu ja vaihdan sen talveksi DT Swissin tilalle.





> Molossa ei tosiaan ole korkea-keskiö -vikaa. Lähinnä päinvastoin, mikäli olisi vain kaksi vaihtoehtoa valita.



Näin on. Enpä lähtisi Mojoon laittamaan sellaisia osia, joilla keskiö alenee entisestään.

----------


## Shimaani

> Mun kirkkaaseen lakkapintaan toi ottaa kiinni ainakin niin saatanasti.



 Pelkkä ajatus sattuu....

----------


## zippo

> Miksi navan laipassa on tollanen hämmentävä gäppi? Mitämitämitä, en ymmärrä ollenkaan.



Ei voi myydä factory demo samplea eteenpäin

----------


## justus6969

> "Pyörän jarrulevyjen koko on järkevää valita siten, että se vastaa pyörän joustomatkaa. Ts. jos takapäässä on joustoa esim. 140 mm, järkevin jarrulevyn koko on 140 mm. Sama yleissääntö pätee myös etupään jarrulevyjen kohdalla.
> 
> T. Yleinen Yleistämiskomitea"



pakko kommentoida, nyt kun on tuollaisilla 160140-pysäyttimillä surffaillut, että tuo lineaarinen kaava kulmakertoimella 1 "saattaa vähän" ylimitoittaa joustomillimetrit. tai no mistä mä mitään tiedän, pidempi keulahan voi tarkoittaa myös ettei tarvi enää pysähtyä?

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Ei voi myydä factory demo samplea eteenpäin



Niin, messuilta varastellaan aivan liikaa kamaa. Esim. 2007 Interbikestä varastettiin ekana päivänä 2 kpl 3:sta demo Fizik Arione K1:stä. Siksi nouduin pyytään silloin luvan hiplata sitä viimestä.

Ja ettei käy kuin Norjalaiselle Kalastajalle: Tuli katkenneen tilalle takuuseen Meridan  FS-runko. Pohjassa oli tarra: ONLY FOR PHOTOSHOOTING PURPOSES: DO NOT RIDE! (laatumerkki, jep, jep..mut ku sai halvalla..) Onneksi noiden myynti on melko vähäistä enää täälläpäin.

----------


## Space Cowboy

Jarrulevyjen koon määritys juuston määrän perusteella on tosiaan melko ylimalkaista. Koon määritys onnistuu parhaiten, kun huomio pysäytettävän kokonaismassan, pyörivät massat ja niiden etäisyydet keskiöstä, jarrujen männän puristusvoiman suhteessa sormen jarrutuksessa käyttämään voimaan, jarrulevyjen ja -palojen jarrutusominaisuudet, sekä pyörän käyttötarkoituksen. Nämä seikat huomioimalla ja toisiinsa suhteuttamalla armoton totuus alkaa valjeta. Lopuksi totuus tulee vääristää tyytyväisyyden takaamiseksi kunkin omilla defenssimekanismeilla, jolloin päädytään preferoimaan keveyttä jarrutehon kustannuksella, tai jarrutehoa keveyden kustannuksella. Loppu meneekin sitten intuitiolla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Portti

Äsken kävin hakemassa pyörän kaveriltani ja ohessa pari ensimmäistä kuvaa kasatusta pyörästä. Täytyy ottaa parempia kuvia ensi viikonloppuna kun pääsee kuvaamaan valoisissa olosuhteissa. Huomenna olisi tarkoitus lähteä hakemaan oikeita säätöjä pyörään.

----------


## Leku

Se on kyllä ihan Mojon näköinen, mutta helvetin paljon isompi.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jani T.

On se nätti pyörä! Ainoa miinus mun mielestä on vaijerivedot vaakaputken päällä.Siinä on huono istua poikittain ja syödä eväitä lenkillä :Leveä hymy: !

----------


## Oz

Myö törmättiin Ruuhijärven rämeellä sellaiseen murheeseen, jotta joutsenet sotkeentuivat juurikin nuihin pyykkinaruihin.

Auttaisikohan ne punaiset pampulat, joita näkyy sähkölinjoihin ripustetun?

----------


## Portti

Vaijerin vedot on ihan hyvät eikä mitään pampuloita tarvita - grillattu joutsen on maukasta.

----------


## Portti

Säätelyjen jälkeen ensimmäinen lyhyt testilenkki ajettu pimeillä leveillä baanoilla. Kai tuolla pyörän painolla jotain merkitystä on kun tuntuu, että kovin ryntäilee peli alla kun painoa on selkeästi vähemmän kuin kesästä saakka alla olleessa laina-Mojossa. 

DT Swissin iskari antoi ihan kohtuullisen mukavan ensivaikutelman, mutta sellaisen piirteen huomasin iskarissa, että ilmoja oli vaikea saada pysymään sisällä kun iskaripumpun otti pois. Ensimmäisellä pumpulla aina pukkasi reilusti ilmaa ulos pois otettaessa. Kun pumpun vaihtoi niin homma hoitui.

Ajoasento oli vielä liian etukeno eikä minun hartiat ja niska kestä moista pitkällä tähtäimellä. Valitettavasti pyörän kokoaja ei oikein ollut uskonut minua kun pyysin laittamaan tangon samalla korkeudelle kuin satula. Hänen mielestään spacereita oli tullut jo niin paljon, että oli jättänyt tangon pyydettyä alemmaksi. Noh, yksi spaceri oli vielä varaa laittaa tangon alle, mutta eipä sekään ollut tarpeeksi. Nyt on stemmin yläreuna kaulaputken yläreunan korkeudella, mutta vielä voi yrittää vähän nostaa. Sitä varten pitää kyllä ostaa lisää spacereita. Jos ei tuolla keinoin riitä korkeusvara, niin pitänee ottaa käyttöön vanha säädettävä Syntacen VRO-stemmi, jolla asennon saa riittävän korkeaksi.

Ensimmäinen kunnon lenkki jää kyllä viikonloppuun, sitten näkee paremmin miten mikäkin toimii.

Tänään tuli muuten viime keskiviikkona TFTunedilta tilattu Pushattu Float R. Palvelu toimi jälleen kerran esimerkillisen nopeasti TFT:llä. Punnitsin tuolle iskarille painoa 270 g holkkeineen. Fox lienee ollut optimistisella tuulella painoja ilmoitellessaan kun ilmoittaa painoksi 200 g. Noh, ilmoitettu paino on pienemmälle koolle ja ilman holkkeja.

----------


## troh

> Punnitsin tuolle iskarille painoa 270 g holkkeineen. Fox lienee ollut optimistisella tuulella painoja ilmoitellessaan kun ilmoittaa painoksi 200 g. Noh, ilmoitettu paino on pienemmälle koolle ja ilman holkkeja.



Mitähän lyijyä ne sinne iskariin laittaa? Alla oleva kuva on käsittääkseni 210mm iskarista ihan vakiona Commencaliin sopivilla puslilla.

----------


## mtok77

Vissiin tuo Pushin mäntä on aika paljon painavampi kuin alkuperäinen..

----------


## Portti

Tuon Mojon iskarin kokohan oli siis 200*50 mm eli ei ainakaan enempää pitäisi painaa kuin Commencalin koko.






> Vissiin tuo Pushin mäntä on aika paljon painavampi kuin alkuperäinen..



Tuo voisi olla looginen selitys painolle.

----------


## Space Cowboy

Noihin mäntiin olis varaa porata paljon suuremmatkin kevennysreijät mitä niis nyt o. :s :s :s Eix noit mäntii saa mistään hiilikuitusena?  :Irvistys:  Tarvis vaan olla läpinäkyvä iskari, että silmä voisi nauttia hiilarimännän liikehdinnästä.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Portti

Nyt olisi pari päivänvalo-kuvaakin tarjolla. 




Viikonloppuna tuli ajeltua ensimmäinen pidempi lenkki tuolla. Sen jälkeen vaihdoin stemmiksi vanhan säädettävän Syntace VRO-stemmin, jotta saisin ohjaustangon riittävän korkealle. Eiköhän nyt ala olla säädöt kohtuullisen kohdillaan.

DT Swiss toimi muuten lenkillä oikein hyvin. Täytyy muutama lenkki ajella sillä ennenkuin vaihdan talvi-Foxin alle.

----------


## Janu

Voi veljet ku on *komia*!  :No huh!: 

OT:na.. mites noi Martat nykyään, jos käännät pyörän ylösalaisin vähäksi aikaa niin tapahtuuko samaa kun mun wanhoilla Martoilla, että jarrunesteet valuu jonnekin ja melkoisen jumpan saa suorittaa jotta kahvatuntuma ja jarrun toiminta palaavat ennalleen?

----------


## Portti

Janu:

Uusia Martoja en ole sen kummemmin pyöritellyt. Aiemmassakin pyörässä oli Marta SL:t ja ei niissä nesteet valuneet mihinkään vaikka pyörää käänteli, mutta ne oli kyllä herkkiä ilmakuplille. Ts. jos pyörää kovin piti väärinpäin niin ilmaustarvetta saattoi ilmetä. Ilmeisesti jotain tekemistä pienen nestetilavuuden kanssa => pienetkin ilmakuplat vaikuttavat paljon.

----------


## mtok77

Tossa linkki videoon jossa Lopes laskee Whistlerin A-linen Mojolla:

http://vimeo.com/1764797

----------


## t-man

Nyt on muuten swissin carboneita myynnissä bike-componentsilla hintaan 299 juuroa (190mm/ 50mm:n hubilla) tiedä sitten käykö moinen mojoon, mut kuhan aattelin ilmottaa  :Hymy:

----------


## L.A.D.E

Juu ei taida käydä...tai käy kyllä mutta kun on 10 mm normaalia lyhyempi niin muutenkin matala keskiö rupeaa jo raahaamaan maata...ja jouston pohjatessa takarengas vie etuvaihtajan vaijerin mennessään...vai?

----------


## mtok77

Tänään tuli keskeytettyä lenkki tekniseen vikaan, kun katkes satulasta (Fizik Aliante) hiilikuitukiskot.. 

Onneksi ei ollut pitkä matka kotiin niin sain nilkutettua kotiin seisaaltaan ajaen.

----------


## Oz

Paras paikka kuidulle on ruisleivässä.

----------


## Leku

Heräsin tässä taas kesken talviunien.

Nyt näkyy olevan amerikassa jaossa nuo mainiot onepiecelinkut. Väki melkein tappelee niistä, nääs punaiset taisi jo loppua. Jaa miksikö, eikös se peräsin nyt ollutkaan riittävän jäykistynyt, vai onko se vaan tiätsä niin ku niin bling, että pakko saada? 

Vähän sama asia kun Pushin jampat laati vähemmän lepokitkaa omaavat liukuleekerit töörnereihin. Ensin väitetään kirkkain silmin, jotta "koovin herkkää, ei kititseh eikä mitn". Sitten kun kitinäpuslia on saatavana Pushilta, niin menekki on taas niin kovin valtaisaa: "tätä me ollaan aaina haluttu".  :Sarkastinen: 

Sitten asiaa. Kävikös se gÅte jo kokeilemassa sitä pushattua takaiskaria? Eikös vain olekin vaaltava ero DT:en verrattuna? Etenkin paluuvaimennuksen suhteen?

Edittiä: että jos joku nyt ajelee semmosella töörnerillä, niin tossa on tommosta: http://www.pushindustries.com/produc...ame%20Products


Oikeastaan lähes rienausta esittää tommosia kuvia tässä ketjussa, mutta menköön nyt kunhan ei tavaksi tule.

----------


## Portti

> Sitten asiaa. Kävikös se gÅte jo kokeilemassa sitä pushattua takaiskaria? Eikös vain olekin vaaltava ero DT:en verrattuna? Etenkin paluuvaimennuksen suhteen?



DT on vielä pyörässä kiinni. Ajattelin ajella sillä hetken aikaa, jotta saa tuntumaa sen toimintaan. Tänään kävin pienen tauon jälkeen ajamassa Mojolla ja mukavaa oli kun nyt on ajoasentokin hyvin kohdallaan.

----------


## MPI

Tämä on vähän OT, mutta liittyy Ibikseen kumminkin. Kumpikohan on oikeasti nopeampi tapa...jänöhyppy vai jänölähtö?

http://www.brianlopes.com/archives/000309.html

----------


## Leku

Hyi mitä offtopikointia. Ja eikös sitäpaitti tommonen mullitteluhyppely ole varsin kielletty, kun kyklorossissa ei saa osata ajaa liian hyvin.

----------


## Leku

Juu ei. Nyt pitää kyllä äkkiä parantaa kettingin sicnaali/kohina -suhdetta liittämällä mukaan iipiksen kuvia. Ja sassiin!

Kohtahan tässä muuten alkaa tulla vuosia täyteen tälläkin spekulaatiolla. Mitähän sen kunniaksi oikein keksisi? Jos vaikka laittaisi ipis -paidan päälle ja nautin ibis -juomaa ibis lasista. Samalla peilailen ittiäni ibisiaani seinätaulusta. Saatanpa ajaa alle pienen bulevardi-DH -ajonkin. Juhlaa-Fest!

----------


## wanderer

Oisit ny laittanu edestä pienimmälle rattaalle!?

----------


## TurboKoo

> Tämä on vähän OT, mutta liittyy Ibikseen kumminkin. Kumpikohan on oikeasti nopeampi tapa...jänöhyppy vai jänölähtö?
> 
> http://www.brianlopes.com/archives/000309.html




Aikas leviä tanko (_life of_) Brianilla..

----------


## MPI

Sitten vähän enemmän topicciin. Kohdassa 2.25 onko tuo muotti jossa lintu paistetaan? Valaiskaapa hieman enemmän tietävät! Kiinnostaa muutenkin tuo tekniikka. Onko ensin jonkinlainen mitoiltaan pienempi runkomuotti, jonka päälle kuitumatot ladotaan? Sitten koko hässäkkä kuppeineen ja keskiöholkkeineen videossa näkyvään muottiin ja uuniin? Viimeinen silaus lakalla tai kumimaalilla?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYa9K...eature=related

Ai niin, Sorry taas sama jätkä.

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Joo, siellä on sisällä "kortsu" jonka päälle ladotaan kankaat. Korstu puhalletaan paineilmaa täyteen, jolloin se painaa kuidut muottia vasten. Kortsun sisällä on jotain sulavaa ainetta, joka saadaan epoksin kuivuttua huuhdottua veks. Trekillä se jokin aine on tärkkelyspohjaista ja kortsu tais olla pva:ta.

Eniten ihailen kuitenkin Ibiksen markkinointikoneistoa  :Vink:

----------


## Portti

> Juu ei. Nyt pitää kyllä äkkiä parantaa kettingin sicnaali/kohina -suhdetta liittämällä mukaan iipiksen kuvia. Ja sassiin!



Lekun pyörässä ei ole keulasta jäljelle muuta kuin liukuputket.....ei mutta hetkinen keulan alaosa onkin hukkunut lumeen.





> Joo, siellä on sisällä "kortsu" jonka päälle ladotaan kankaat. Korstu puhalletaan paineilmaa täyteen, jolloin se painaa kuidut muottia vasten. ...



Tuossa särkyi tuokin illuusio. Minä kun olin kuvitellut, että ihan pikkuiset kiinalaiset pojat ja tytöt olisivat telalla käsin laminoineet minunkin runkoni ja samalla haistelleet ilman mitään suojia raikasta hiilikuitu-ilmaa...ja tietysti pelkästä rakkaudesta työhön tehneet 20h työpäiviä viikon ja vuoden ympäri ilman turhia vapaapäiviä.

----------


## Mikrometri

Ainoat jotka Ibiksellä tekee "pelkästä" rakkaudesta duunia on markkinointiosasto.
He ovat monikymmenkertaisesti suurempi kuluerä kuin valmistus tai suunnittelu.
Ei ilman heitä saisi 100 suunnitellusta ja toisella satasella tehdystä joitakin maksamaan siitä yhteensä 200 useita tonneja. Se markkinointi ja myyminen se taito on tässäkin tapauksessa eikä mikään muu.

----------


## mtok77

> Ainoat jotka Ibiksellä tekee "pelkästä" rakkaudesta duunia on markkinointiosasto.
> He ovat monikymmenkertaisesti suurempi kuluerä kuin valmistus tai suunnittelu.
> Ei ilman heitä saisi 100 suunnitellusta ja toisella satasella tehdystä joitakin maksamaan siitä yhteensä 200 useita tonneja. Se markkinointi ja myyminen se taito on tässäkin tapauksessa eikä mikään muu.



No jos Mojon Cad-suunniitteluun meni aikaa 1900 tuntia niin se on maksanut ihan useampia satasia..

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

VOI KAMALA!

----------


## simojoki

> VOI KAMALA!



Juomapulloteline kruunaa kokonaisuuden.

----------


## Plus

> VOI KAMALA!




Tosi ihanasti yhdistetty CCDB ZTR Olympiceihin... Tossa mättää oikeastaan ihan kaikki.

----------


## Leku

Joumapullotelineen ruuvaus tuohon runkoon on kyllä aika vammaista, mutta King Cage on tietty sinällään hyvä, ajattoman muotoilun omaava kestävä teline. Niitä saa Iloselta Tampereelta, www.signature.fi vai mikähän se oli.  :Cool: 

Muuten pyörä on käyttötarkoitukseensa nähden ihan hyvissä säädöissä, väitän minä. Toi eräs jamppa taisi nääs ajaa jonkun 24h ajon tuolla, joten noi kiekot on siinä touhussa varsin ymmärrettävät. 

Sitten (jos) kun vielä sattuu haluamaan herkkäliikkeisen jousituksen, niin kierrejousi-iskarit sinne pitää laittaa. Eipä juuri mikään pyörä ilmaiskarilla niiaa perää, kun sen perän pudottaa satulasta nostaen 10cm korkeudesta maahan. Tai sitten ko. kapine on ihan helvetin painava. 

Toi takaiskari taisi olla titaanijousella 670g, eli sen ~400g siitä ottaa takkiin vrt. esim joku RP23 tms, mutta eiköhän sitä uskalla arvata, että onpa sitten toiminnassakin eroa "jonnin verran".

----------


## Asentaja

Jos oletetaan, että pulloteline on ruuvattu runkoon tankovalon akkua varten, niin mun silmääni tossa ei oo mitään vikaa. Mutta mä ajankin alumiinipyörää.

Nimim. Hecklerissä pulloteline ja lokarit

Edit: Eikun onhan siinä. Vaijerivedot on typerästi yläkautta, kun pitäisi mennä mahdollisimman läheltä imaginaarista nivelpistettä. Just tolleen menee SC VP-Freen alkuperäiset vaijerivedot ja ne on _aus accordeon_. Sopii vain niille, jotka pitävät vaijerikuoren herkästä hipaisusta reiteen jousituksen toimiessa.

----------


## marco1

Fart brown on kyllä aika rohkea värivalinta.

----------


## Asentaja

Onko linkkujen väri kenties _Piss Yellow_?

----------


## Leku

> _aus accordeon_.



_Honda civic_?  :Sekaisin: 

Toi kuvasta puuttuva setä on juurikin siitä syystä niputtanut vaijerit yhteen rungon pystyputken takana, jolloin ne eivätten häiritse hipiää.

Tuli LSV:n sedältä infoa, että ehkä joskus tammikuun lopussa saattaisi saada noita linkkuja. Vähän piitkään menee ny sitten tuossakin, tosin ei tuon kanssa nyt mikään niin kiire olekaan.

----------


## MPI

> Tuli LSV:n sedältä infoa, että ehkä joskus tammikuun lopussa saattaisi saada noita linkkuja. Vähän piitkään menee ny sitten tuossakin, tosin ei tuon kanssa nyt mikään niin kiire olekaan.



Noita linkkuja saa kyllä halutessaan ihan suoraan Ibiksen tädeiltä. Tai sai ainakin vielä pari päivää sitten. Nyt taitavat olla jo loppu. Tilasin yhden, jonka pitäisi lähipäivinä tipahtaa postilaatikosta. Kannatusmielessä *tilasin* yhden myös kotimaan toimittajalta.

----------


## Leku

Toki saa suoraankin tilailtua. Ajattelin vaan kannattaa paikallista tahoa välillä ja kun tuli se ennakkotilauskin jätettyä jo joskus lokakuussa.

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Katoppako niiden linkkujen myynin logistiikkaa pitää ensin suunnitella kädillä 1900 tuntia. Vai miten se olikaan? Jos jostakin on pula niin sen hintaa voi hinata ylöspäin?  :Vink: 

Kierrejouset on pop! Just katotaan täälläkin päässä josko yks Pacen keula päätys oman kaljatölkkirungon nokalle.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Keskiverto perus-inssin esim. 3k€ kk-palkalla, ilman suurempia sairaslomia, tuntikustannus suomessa on siinä 36€. Maksaa muuten saman jos työaikana nettailee tai ei. Sillä 1900h on 68,4k€. Muistan jamppojen heittäneen lonkalta että eka AFH-mtb olisi maksanut ~80k€....eli ei se kummallinen juttu ole, sit kun aletaan puhumaan metallisten kuitumuottien työstöistä ja kiillotteluista yms tuotannon käinnistyskupruista. Tosin saa siihenkin myydä jonkun 200kpl Mojovia pelkästään. Muistaakseni että Carbonsports sain Lightweight kiakkojen plaadun Gen III-tasolle, piti kaikki muotit kiillottaa paremmin ja firman omistaja heitti mulle kun siä kävin jonkun summan paljonko se oli/muatti mutta en nyt muista, paljon se oli anyway. siinä yksi syy miksi joissakin Hed:issä on lakka päällä, LW:ssä kun EI ole....

Meenpä jatkamaan oman uusimman muatin kiillottelua, kele.

----------


## Leku

Spekuloidaan tässä vielä niinkin merkityksellisellä seikalla kuin vaijerien koipiinnaarmutuksella.

Ton edellisen ruskea mojon vaijerit oli niputeltu näin:

----------


## Asentaja

> Spekuloidaan tässä vielä niinkin merkityksellisellä seikalla kuin vaijerien koipiinnaarmutuksella.
> 
> Ton edellisen ruskea mojon vaijerit oli niputeltu näin:
> 
> http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c2...ableDetail.jpg
> 
> http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c2...L/DSC01003.jpg



Skepulaatiota: Täpärissä tommoset vaakaputkea pitkin vedetyt vaijerit ja letkut on suunnitteluvirhe. Santa Cruzilla eivät ole vielä tajunneet, että vaijerit vois vetää siististi viistoputken päällä ja nivelpisteen vierestä chainstaylle. Nyt mä oon viritelly viennin nippareilla ja toimii superhyvin, ei minkäänlaista elämistä jousituksen toimiessa. Täyspitkä kuori tarvitaan tietty, mutta niinhän Suamesszz!1! pitää ollakki.

Edit: On se ihme miten runkofirmat osaa jousitusten ihmeet ja teknologiat, on avaruusmateriaalit ja mitä vaan, mutta reikiä ei osata porata suoraan eikä vaijerivientejä suunnitella fiksusti.

----------


## haedon

Nyt kun meikäläistäkin on alkanut vähän Mojottaa, niin kertokaahan mikä ois sopiva koko tällaiselle noin 180 senttiselle? Tilausta pitäis varmaan  kohta alkaa pistää sisään, jos kevääksi haluaa? Niin ja mikähän ton Lopez -linkun hyöty oli? Vähentääx se sitä sivuttaisnotkumista, jota jotkut on valitelleet? SL -mallia ajattelin, koska perusmojo on painoltaan melko lähellä mun Prophettia.

----------


## MPI

> Nyt kun meikäläistäkin on alkanut vähän Mojottaa, niin kertokaahan mikä ois sopiva koko tällaiselle noin 180 senttiselle? Tilausta pitäis varmaan  kohta alkaa pistää sisään, jos kevääksi haluaa? Niin ja mikähän ton Lopez -linkun hyöty oli? Vähentääx se sitä sivuttaisnotkumista, jota jotkut on valitelleet? SL -mallia ajattelin, koska perusmojo on painoltaan melko lähellä mun Prophettia.



Itse 189cm:ä pitkä ja ajan XL:llä. Taistelin pitkään L:n ja  XL:n välillä ja onneksi valitsin isomman. Riippuu kuitenkin kaiketi ruumiinosiesi muista mitoista ja ajotottumuksistasi. Tuohon jälkimmäiseen kysymykseen JOO. En jaksa enenpää selvittää, koska joku innokkaampi kirjoittaa varmaan aiheesta esseen.

----------


## mtok77

Sen kummempaa esseetä en minäkään ala Lopes linkusta kirjoittelemaan, mutta kovin tyytyväisiä nuo jenkkifoorumilla ovat linkkuun olleet, jotka sellaisen onnistuivat saamaan.

----------


## TURISTI

> Ton edellisen ruskea mojon vaijerit oli niputeltu näin:



Onkos tuo ruskea Mojo halkeamassa tuosta satulatolpan klampin alapuolelta suoraan alaspäin?

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Nyt kun meikäläistäkin on alkanut vähän Mojottaa, niin kertokaahan mikä ois sopiva koko tällaiselle noin 180 senttiselle? 
> .



Ota L. Myö,185cm, ottaisin jo XL:n. Olisi sama kun mun Scale mutta voisin lyhentää tossa F99 stemmin nykyisestä 120->105mm

http://www.ibiscycles.com/mountain/mojosl/geometry/

----------


## Leku

180cm on siinä rajoilla, että jos hakee jotain enemmän XC-pyörää, niin ehkä L, mutta mikäli mielessä on enemmän bulevardi-DH taikka joku muu sensemmoinen mullittelu, niin M. 
Noissa koi'ssa (vai miten kirjotetaankaan) kun on tietysti sitten sitä overlappia suuntaan jos toiseenkin, niin voihan sen korkeuden vaikka arpoakin, valinta saattaa joka tapauksessa päätyä lopulta metsään.  :Sekaisin: 

Mitään muuta ropleemia ei sinällään tule, ostaa sitten kummankokoisen tai ei, kuin että matalampi runko = pidempi satulatolppa. Ei välttämättä ole noi kaupan kevennystolpat samaanaikaan sekä pitkiä että keveitä, mutta voishan Imu tehä siihen semmosenkin. Itte (ja moni muu mojottelija perfektissä vai miten ne meni) laitoin Syntacen P6:en, mikä on ainoastaan pitkä. 

Uudet mojot taidetaan kasata jo sillä yksiosaisella LL:llä, mutta jos väkisin haluaa keventää sen jonkun 15...20g niin ostaa noi vanhemmat 2-osaiset. Mitään muuta päivitystä ei tainnutkaan -09 vuodelle tulla?

----------


## Attitude

Arvon Mojo -miehet! Teillä kun on kokemusta kevyestä trailikelpoisesta kamppeesta niin mikä on viilis - voiko ajettavan (siis oikeasti traili käyttöön tarkoitetun), + 130 mm joustoa omaavan pelin saada alle 10 kg? Mulla tollasen markettimerkki Star Trekin saaminen alle 11 kg tuottaa jo haasteita (siinähän on toki painava ku perkeles runko, mut silti). Tämähän on toki ikuisuuskysymys - toiselle esim. 1200 g painava vannesetti on bueno, kun allekirjoittaneen kokemuksen mukaan alle 1500 g vannesetti yhdistettynä kuskin + 85 kg massaan ja siihen trailivetoo rupee oleen mielenkiintoinen yhdistelmä...

Ultrakevyen maratoonarin rakentaminen on aika suoraviivaista, mutta tällasen edes peruspaukutusta kestävän trailikamppeen höylääminen kevyeks tuntuu olevan aika haastavaa... :Nolous: 

Sori tästä offarista

----------


## haedon

Saa alle kympin 1500g vanteillakin. Jos kuskilla on painoa yli ton 85 kilon niin en kyllä lähtis alle kympin keventelemään trailipyörää.

Saas ny nähdä ajanko kuitenkin Prophetilla vielä yhen kauden, tuli nääs tilattua isolla rahalla taas osaa. Katotaan kauanko menee ennen kuin saan Formulan R1:set kun eivät osanneet luvata toimitusaikaa.

----------


## Attitude

> Saa alle kympin 1500g vanteillakin. Jos kuskilla on painoa yli ton 85 kilon niin en kyllä lähtis alle kympin keventelemään trailipyörää.
> 
> Saas ny nähdä ajanko kuitenkin Prophetilla vielä yhen kauden, tuli nääs tilattua isolla rahalla taas osaa. Katotaan kauanko menee ennen kuin saan Formulan R1:set kun eivät osanneet luvata toimitusaikaa.



No turkales, pitää alkaa funtsiin osia läpi ku mun kamppeella painoa 11,1 kg ja alkaa ideat jo loppua... (vangekset siis luokkaa 1580 gr ja keula Foxin 100 - 130 Talas RLC)  :Nolous:

----------


## TURISTI

Onko Sulla Trekin Fuel EX hiilikuituisena?
Onko osalistaa jossain nähtävillä?

----------


## Attitude

> Onko Sulla Trekin Fuel EX hiilikuituisena?
> Onko osalistaa jossain nähtävillä?



Jees sellanen on ja tossahan toi lista:

Runko: Trek Fuel EX 9.5 2008, OCLV Black Carbon w/R1i Trail Tuned Suspension, ABP pivot, Full Floater, Magnesium EVO Link, 120mm rear wheel travel, size 19,5", kaikki linkun pultit vaihdettu titaaniin (kaikki laakerit Enduro Max)
Keula: Fox Talas RLC w/air pressure, travel, rebound, compression, lockout, alloy steerer, 90-130mm
Ohjainlaakeri: Chris King Nothreadset 1-1/8", punainen
Takaiskari: Fox Float RP23 w/3 position tunable Pro Pedal, custom tuned adjust and rebound, titaanipultit
Etukiekko: Easton XC One
Takakiekko: Easton XC One
Pikalinkut: edessä Easton, takana Trek originale
Kammet: Shimano XTR 2007 44/32/22 (titaanipultit)
Keskiölaakerit: Hope Ceramic
Vaihteen valitsijat: SRAM X-0, 9 speed w/MatchMaker
Takavaihtaja: SRAM X-0 2008, KCNC Ceramic wheels (titaanipultit)
Etuvaihtaja: Shimano XTR 2007
Takapakka: Shimano XTR 2007 11-32, 9 speed
Ketju: KMC X9SL
Jarrut: Avid Juicy Ultimate, Goodridge clear brake lines, kaikki pultit titaanista
Levyt: Alligator 180 mm edessä / Alligator 160 mm takana (titaanipultit molemmissa)
Tolppa: Easton EC90 Carbon Zero 400 mm
Tolpan kiristin: Hope 
Satula: Selle Italia SLR Carbonio Flow
Stemmi: Easton EA90 Stem, 90 mm, 31.8 mm, titaanipultit
Ohjaintanko: Easton EC90 MonkeyLite CNT SL Riser, 31.8mm
Tupit: Lizard Skins Logo Lock-On - Peaty
Rengas etu: Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evo 
Rengas taka: Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evo
Sisärenkaat: Maxxis Fly Weight 
Polkimet: Crank Brothers Egg Beater 2Ti
Vaijerit: Gore Ride On - sealed, white

Punnittu paino polkimilla ja muilla tykötarpeilla n. 11,1 kg

----------


## haedon

Halvalla tosta on enää huono keventää. Mikähän ton rungon paino on?

----------


## TURISTI

Nojoo, itselläni Trek Fuel EX 9.0 melkein normiosilla, ilman mitään titskupulttejä yms. Paino n. 12,3Kg yms. Tosin pyörä on ilman Evolinkkiä, eli vanhempaa -07 mallia.

Eli hirveellä hifistelyllä mahdollista noin kilo pudottaa ja hifistely vaatii melkoisen kasan käshiä. 

Ostitko omasi kompliittinä vai pelkän runkosetin? 
Saako udella mikä on setin budjetti?

----------


## zippo

Onks Lopez siirtynyt Rekille?

----------


## yypy

Kumpi ois fiksumpi: mojo vai mojo sl? Mikä ero niissä loppupeleissä olis ja mikä iskari ois semmoseen vaihtelevaan ajoon sopiva? Toi ois varmaan ens vuoden hankintalistalla.

----------


## Leku

> Kumpi ois fiksumpi: mojo vai mojo sl?



Normaali Mojo.





> Mikä ero niissä loppupeleissä olis



Paino tai maali.





> ja mikä iskari ois semmoseen vaihtelevaan ajoon sopiva?



Foksi tai DT. Mikä nyt vaan sattuu rungon mukana tulemaan.





> Toi ois varmaan ens vuoden hankintalistalla.



Oikein.

----------


## yypy

Onko foxilla ja dt:llä käytössä eroa? Tuleeko ne mukana rungon tilatessa? Missä halvin/paras kauppa ostaa? (Ei tarvitse olla suomesta)

----------


## KestreL

> Onko foxilla ja dt:llä käytössä eroa? Tuleeko ne mukana rungon tilatessa? Missä halvin/paras kauppa ostaa? (Ei tarvitse olla suomesta)



Nyt kannattais varmaan lukee tää topikki ihan alusta asti niin eiköhän sieltä ainakin johonkin noista löydy vastaus.  :Vink:

----------


## yypy

Joo, se täytyy varmaan tehä. Kiitos kumminkin!

----------


## Attitude

> Nojoo, itselläni Trek Fuel EX 9.0 melkein normiosilla, ilman mitään titskupulttejä yms. Paino n. 12,3Kg yms. Tosin pyörä on ilman Evolinkkiä, eli vanhempaa -07 mallia.
> 
> Eli hirveellä hifistelyllä mahdollista noin kilo pudottaa ja hifistely vaatii melkoisen kasan käshiä. 
> 
> Ostitko omasi kompliittinä vai pelkän runkosetin? 
> Saako udella mikä on setin budjetti?



Kyllä tää tuli kokonaisena - kohta vuosi vedetty ja sinä aikana osat vaihtuneet aika ahkerasti. Budjettia ei enää viitsi laskea - menee viilikset... :Nolous:

----------


## mtok77

> Onko foxilla ja dt:llä käytössä eroa? Tuleeko ne mukana rungon tilatessa? Missä halvin/paras kauppa ostaa? (Ei tarvitse olla suomesta)



Iskari tulee aina rungon mukana. Ensi kaudella sekä tavallisessa että SL-mallissa iskari on oletusarvoisesti Fox RP23 low compression settingillä. DT:n iskarin saa halutessaan lisähintaan.

Dt:n etuna on paino, mutta siinäkään ei eroa ole montaa kymmentä grammaa. 

Itse ostaisin pelin Suomesta, koska hinta euroissa on sama kuin jenkeissä taaloissa. Lisäksi usealla kauppiaalla on mahdollista koeajaa pyörä, joten ei tarvitse arvailla rungon kokoa. 

Jälleenmyyjät Suomesta löydät tästä:
http://www.lsvesamaa.fi/jalleenmyyjat.html

----------


## MPI

Ruuvasin uuden linkun kiinni. Ensi tuntumalta täytynee sanoa, että kyllä se tuota perän kiertojäykkyyttä lisää. 



Sori huono kuva. Nokiat ei parempaan pysty.

----------


## mtok77

MPI: Joko teippasit rungon?

----------


## MPI

> MPI: Joko teippasit rungon?



Kyllä rungossa on vielä kiinni aikaisemmin itsetehdyt suojateippaukset. Ajattelin, että jätän seuraavan täyspurun yhteyteen, koska tuo linkku oli
suht nopea heittää paikoilleen. Voi olla, että tuo tulee kuitenkin eteen vielä "talvikaudella"

----------


## Leku

Vuosipäivänä, eli lauantaina, se pitää vissiin korkata Ibis -pullo ja lukea koko kettinki _ajatuksella_ läpi.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## mtok77

Ei ihan taida tulla 1000 postausta siihen mennessä, mutta lähellä ollaan

----------


## TURISTI

Pitääkö auttaa spämmäämisessä?

No kun kerran vuoden jo olen tätä mainosketjua väijynyt, niin nyt olisi ehkä asiallista kysyä Mojoista:
- onko vastannut odotuksia?
- onko ollut ongelmia tai heikkoja lenkkejä rungon-suunnittelussa?
- hinta/laatu?
- Varteenotettavat vaihtoehdot? Onko niitä  :Vink:  ?
- voiko Mojolla vain ajaa, vai tuleeko Mojoilusta elämäntapa?

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

sama hieman lyhyemmin, -33

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

ilimoja pidelly renkaissa, kun siirryin tubeleksiin, -32

----------


## vema60

Oiskohan tollanen pyörä hyvä työmatkalle jossa on hiekka/pyöräteitä, sekä ylä että alamäkiä? 
Saako siihen täyspitkät lokarit ja tarakan kiinni kesän retkille. (n.20km)?

----------


## Asentaja

*Moderaattttorriiiiii!!11* Täällä täytetään internettiä turhilla viesteillä, äkkiä lukkoa ja bänniä!

----------


## marco1

Onkohan noissa 2009 build kiteissä 15mm keulat Foxilta vai perinteiset 9mm?
XT -kit ei ole aivan toivoton paketti sisällöltään mutta mitkäs noi Eastonin Havoc -kiekot oikein on?

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Tunti viiskyt minsaa lauantaihin, kiire tulee!

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Mitäs noita nyt on Härmässä? 4? Ja vaan yks hajonnut?

----------


## Leku

> No kun kerran vuoden jo olen tätä mainosketjua väijynyt, niin nyt olisi ehkä asiallista kysyä Mojoista:
> - onko ollut ongelmia tai heikkoja lenkkejä rungon-suunnittelussa?
> - hinta/laatu?



No toi mainittu vaijeriveto yläkautta on tietty osaksi makuasia, mutta en minä(kään) ehkä olisi noin noita laittanut. Tosin kun vaijerit niputtaa (tai ovat täsmälleen oikean mittaiset) ei tuossakaan ole ongelmia.

Ohjainlaakeriratkaisu on typerä. Kyllä toi (IS) toimii, mutta käytöstä riippuen paketti kannattaa kyllä avata, puhdistaa ja täyttää uudella rasvalla varmaan viidesti vuodessa, mikäli käyttää jotain CC:n IS-2 -laatuista ruostuvaa laakeria. Ei ole mikään Fit&Forget -malli. Vai oliko se fit ja forgive.

Hinta ja laatu, esmes perusmojossa, on mun mielestä kokolailla ohittamaton. 

Olettekos muuten kytänneet ihan tavallisten maantierunkojen hintoja? Ei ole iskareita, ei linkkuja, laakereita ja hintaa äkkiä yli 3k euroa. WTF? Alle 2 tonnia (?) Mojosta ei kuulosta kovinkaan pahalta. [Edit: listahinta 2 080,00 €]

----------


## Leku

> Mitäs noita nyt on Härmässä? 4? Ja vaan yks hajonnut?



Paha sanoa, kun on muutamia koeajovehkeitä kai liikkeellä, mutta olikohan Tahkolla seittemän vai paljonkohan se oli? Kaippa sitä puolessa vuodessa on jo populaatio tuosta runsastunut.

Kaksi Ibistä tiedän kuolleen influenssaan, yhden normaalin ja yhden SL:n, voihan niitä olla enemmänkin, kun en mikään tietotoimisto sentään ole.

----------


## greenman

> Mitäs noita nyt on Härmässä? 4? Ja vaan yks hajonnut?



Mää näin täällä Turkkusessa vai olikohan se Åbon puolella yhden. Taisi olla semmonen ruskia malli. Joku sukkisukko sillä ajeli joenrantaa.

Yritin vaimolle selittää, että kato toi on muuten tosihienoupeemahtavajakevytkestäväkalliskomea, muttei se tajunnu, reppana.

----------


## TURISTI

Go go go gooo! Kivastihan tässä otetaan (otatte) loppukiriä...

Mutta puoliasiaan...

Onko hajonneet Ibikset hajonneet samasta paikasta yms. eli onko rungossa jotain sen sorttisia "källejä"?

Kovasti tavallaan kiinnostaa Ibiksen runko,koska sitä mainostetaan kevyenä, mutta samalla luodaan mielikuva, että se kestää melkein mitä vaan. Viittaan tällä siis tuohon Lopes-linkkiin, en linkkuun...

Mutta joo, en mä mitään pyörää oo ostamassa. 
Toivottavasti. 


...tosin jos nykyisestä rungosta sais sopivasti välirahaa ja siirtäis osat....

 :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Ei kai niitä ole hajonnut kun ei ole kunnon pakkasia ollut...

mutta kyllähän tipu kiinnostaa vielä, toki muutama muukin vekotin on edelleen mukana karkeloissa ja kiirettä ei ole.

Aikaisemmin fiksuna pitämäni D-herran sekoilu mtbr:ssä 650:sten Mojovien kanssa kyllä vähän ihmetyttää. Mutta ehkä se on seonnut liiasta jousituspähkäilystä?

----------


## mtok77

> Ohjainlaakeriratkaisu on typerä. Kyllä toi (IS) toimii, mutta käytöstä riippuen paketti kannattaa kyllä avata, puhdistaa ja täyttää uudella rasvalla varmaan viidesti vuodessa, mikäli käyttää jotain CC:n IS-2 -laatuista ruostuvaa laakeria. Ei ole mikään Fit&Forget -malli. Vai oliko se fit ja forgive.



Tähän auttaa esim. Cane Creekin 110.. Oma odottelee hyllyssä asennusta





> Hinta ja laatu, esmes perusmojossa, on mun mielestä kokolailla ohittamaton. 
> 
> Olettekos muuten kytänneet ihan tavallisten maantierunkojen hintoja? Ei ole iskareita, ei linkkuja, laakereita ja hintaa äkkiä yli 3k euroa. WTF? Alle 2 tonnia (?) Mojosta ei kuulosta kovinkaan pahalta. [Edit: listahinta 2 080,00 €]



Samaa  mieltä. 





> Mitäs noita nyt on Härmässä? 4?



Eiköhän noita likempänä 20 täällä ala olla.

----------


## hekadaleka

Bongasin tuolta maahantuojan sivuilta että mojosta on tulossa ens vuonna 2700 eskon complete kitti. Onko kenelläkään tästä mitään tietoa, minkälaisia palikoita siihen on kiinni ruuvvattu? Puhutaanhan tässä nyt siis kokonaisesta pyörästä, puhutaanhan...?

----------


## killah

Onko kaikki uudet mojot varustettu lopeslinkkulla?
Milloin noita uusia malleja saa?

----------


## ellmeri

> Ruuvasin uuden linkun kiinni. Ensi tuntumalta täytynee sanoa, että kyllä se tuota perän kiertojäykkyyttä lisää. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sori huono kuva. Nokiat ei parempaan pysty.



Onko toi 600 lps jousi?minkä painoinen kuski.

----------


## izmo

> Oiskohan tollanen pyörä hyvä työmatkalle jossa on hiekka/pyöräteitä, sekä ylä että alamäkiä? 
> Saako siihen täyspitkät lokarit ja tarakan kiinni kesän retkille. (n.20km)?



en lähtis tolle tielle... cc pyörä parempi työmatkalla meinaan jos tulee työmatkatempokilpailu niin mojolla jää kakkoseksi vaikka Helkama Jääkärille.... :Vink:

----------


## L.A.D.E

> Bongasin tuolta maahantuojan sivuilta että mojosta on tulossa ens vuonna 2700 eskon complete kitti. Onko kenelläkään tästä mitään tietoa, minkälaisia palikoita siihen on kiinni ruuvvattu? Puhutaanhan tässä nyt siis kokonaisesta pyörästä, puhutaanhan...?



On SLX setillä varustettu...kattoo lisää infoo IBIKSEN  sivulta,MUTTA...tarkista hinta vielä maahantuojalta,kun tuo doollari heiluu niin hinta "kelluu"...

----------


## Shimaani

Ööööö,
uskaltaako hiilikuitulla ihan aikuisten oikeasti ajaa mettässä kun siellä on niitä semmoisia teräviä kiviä jotka tekee runkoputkesta kertakopauksella entisen.  :Nolous:

----------


## juminy

> Oiskohan tollanen pyörä hyvä työmatkalle jossa on hiekka/pyöräteitä, sekä ylä että alamäkiä? 
> Saako siihen täyspitkät lokarit ja tarakan kiinni kesän retkille. (n.20km)?



Entä voiko ajaa ilman rikoita? On näes riskillä ruma. Ja ruma on riskillä rikoo. Paitto, jos oikeen hikoo.

Ja miten mahtuu noksun A10 pyörimään? Joutuu vissiin vähän viilaamaan runkoa (se lienee ok, kun on halpis?).





> Ööööö,
> uskaltaako hiilikuitulla ihan aikuisten oikeasti ajaa mettässä kun siellä on niitä semmoisia teräviä kiviä jotka tekee runkoputkesta kertakopauksella entisen.



Kyl metsäautotiellä, mut pitää vaihtaa elastomeeri pois. Pakkasella en ajais. Voi tulla kylmäkin.

Ja meneekö muuten hiilarirunkoisessa helpommin sormet katki niiden levyjarrujen kanssa?





> en lähtis tolle tielle... cc pyörä parempi työmatkalla meinaan jos tulee työmatkatempokilpailu niin mojolla jää kakkoseksi vaikka Helkama Jääkärille....



Kyl sit taas joku 78-11 -välityksellä fiksi on paras yleispyörä, jos maastopainotteista ajoa. Ja on laskurin mukaan sairaan nopee. Jääkärille voi toki hävitä, mutta ainahan parhaalle voi.

----------


## greenman

Pitää ajaa Shmuutisti. Niin ei käy kopse.

----------


## izmo

> Ööööö,
> uskaltaako hiilikuitulla ihan aikuisten oikeasti ajaa mettässä kun siellä on niitä semmoisia teräviä kiviä jotka tekee runkoputkesta kertakopauksella entisen.



totakin oon uskaltanut kokeilla vaan laina mojolla... :Vink:

----------


## simojoki

> Ööööö,
> uskaltaako hiilikuitulla ihan aikuisten oikeasti ajaa mettässä...



Ei kai näillä ajeta muutenkaan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Shimaani

Ööööö - mää ajan maantienlaitaa liihikuituisella Hiidellä vallan p1rusti. Ja kohta sillä espanianhiilikuituisella matkamuistolla.

Tuota,
tää on joutunna kusemaan kaverinki pakkaan joskus että on päästy pois mettästä.
Eihän tää vaan ollut semmoinen kalastusheitto että saatais tonni *poks*?

Nimim.
Aina lentää  :Leveä hymy: 

Izmo hyi!
Kivikossa keula vedetään ylös!  Ja sit rivakka polkaisu
(tai siiis näin mulle on kerrottu) ennen pudotusta.

----------


## izmo

kuva kertoo vähempi kuin tuhat sanaa... ja on pienen alamäen jälkeen
tulee ylämäki ja siinä ei oolut mitään kuvattavaan kun joudun tuuppaan
mojon mäen päälle :Vink:  ois ollut tollakin retkellä titaanirossari niin ois päästy
mäki ylös taluttamatta...



(kuvan kuningas on katkennut ja joutunut pyörien hautuumaalle)

----------


## Leku

> On SLX setillä varustettu...kattoo lisää infoo IBIKSEN  sivulta,MUTTA...tarkista hinta vielä maahantuojalta,kun tuo doollari heiluu niin hinta "kelluu"...



Tossa näkyis olevan -09 speksit: http://www.ibiscycles.com/mountain/mojo/parts_pick/

Onko suamen mallit spekseiltään samoja?

----------


## Leku

> Aikaisemmin fiksuna pitämäni D-herran sekoilu mtbr:ssä 650:sten Mojovien kanssa kyllä vähän ihmetyttää. Mutta ehkä se on seonnut liiasta jousituspähkäilystä?



Joo. Seonnut on:

"_Yeah! I lightened my Lopes Link by cutting off the forward connector section, leaving just the connector with “Lopes” etched in it. It dropped 7.325522 grams!

I took a ride and there’s so much better traction and feel of the trail now. 

With the stock Lopes Link the Mojo became way too stiff and dead feeling. It had lost all sense of balance and efficiency. I was too scared to ride it on anything except pavement and very smooth hardpack.

My bike feels lighter and more nimble again, very much like with the original links but with far less subatomic discord.

And it looks so much better now. (I’ll post pictures soon.) Now the beautiful wet look carbon fiber is still plainly visible in front of the upper link. And the “Lopes” logo is still there to prove the Mojo dominates the world.

If anyone’s interested, I’ll upgrade your Lopes Link to be just like mine for free (just pay $79 for shipping and handling) ._

Saa ottaa tietty tosissaankin.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## MPI

> Joo. Seonnut on:
> 
> "[I][SIZE=2]Yeah! I lightened my Lopes Link by cutting off the forward connector section, leaving just the connector with Lopes etched in it. It dropped 7.325522 grams!
> 
> I took a ride and theres so much better traction and feel of the trail now. 
> 
> *With the stock Lopes Link the Mojo became way too stiff and dead feeling. It had lost all sense of balance and efficiency.* I was too scared to ride it on anything except pavement and very smooth hardpack.
> 
> My bike feels lighter .....
> ...



Jotenkin tuntuu, että tolla ko. Foorumilla tuntuu löytyvän kaikista jossain vaiheessa hieman hörhön vikaa. Onneks näin konjakkilasin takaa voi sanoa, että täällä ollaan aina asiallisia. Ai niiin linkku istuu edelleenkin pyörässä hyvin. Vakaammin nojaa seinää vasten.

----------


## Leku

Hah. Nyt voi jo korkata:

----------


## Leku

> Tähän auttaa esim. Cane Creekin 110.. Oma odottelee hyllyssä asennusta



Totnoinaa. Mikäs helvetin mylpyrä tässä (näkymättömässä?) kuvassa on stemmin päällä?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Shimaani

Hop pop pop.
Miinus kolome viälä  :Hymy:

----------


## mtok77

> Totnoinaa. Mikäs helvetin mylpyrä tässä (näkymättömässä?) kuvassa on stemmin päällä?



Tainnut laittaa vielä koristeeksi lyhyemmän alakupin  tohon stemmin päälle.110:n mukana kun tulee pitkä ja lyhyt versio.

----------


## MPI

> Tainnut laittaa vielä koristeeksi lyhyemmän alakupin  tohon stemmin päälle.110:n mukana kun tulee pitkä ja lyhyt versio.



Typerän näköinen. Onpahan otsalla lyhyempi matka kolahtaa tuohon. Joku muu saa kunnian tuosta 1???-viestistä.

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

en minä vaan tota ostas

----------


## Portti

Tulipa työmatkalla todettua, että Ibis-hotelli ei ole läheskään samaa tasoa kuin Ibis-pyörä. Ihan vahingossa tuli sinne jouduttua lentoyhtiön kustantamana kun jäätiin matkan varrelle lentojen myöhästymisten takia.

Joku kyseli, että onko normi-Mojo vai SL järkevämpi valinta. Jos tuota järkeä välttämättä haluaa näihin pyörävalintoihin tuoda niin toki normi-Mojo on objektiivisilla perusteilla fiksumpi valinta. Molemmissa on perusasiat kunnossa ja sama hyvin toimiva jousitus ja normi-Mojonkin paino on erittäin alhainen. Toki jos pitää paras, kevein ja kallein saada niin SL pitänee silloin ostaa, mutta sitä hankintaa ei kannata järjellä yrittää perustella.

Itse ehdin 5 kk ajella normi-Mojolla ja nyt vähän aikaa SL-mallilla ja vaikea on eroa pelkkien runkojen ominaisuuksien välillä löytää. Nyt alla oleva SL on kuitenkin lähes kilon käytössäni ollutta normi-Mojoa kevyempi ja onkin mielenkiintoista huomata miten painon vähennys vaikuttaa. Eron huomaa ja SL tuntuu ryntäävän kevyemmin. Suurin osa tuosta painoerosta tulee kuitenkin komponenteista ja rungon osuus painoerosta ei ole merkittävin asia.

Runkojen kestävyyden suhteen vaikuttaisi siltä, että ennenaikaisia rikkoutumisia ei mitenkään suhteettoman paljon ole. Ilmeisesti mahdolliset tekovirheet tulevat näkyviin jo hyvin aikaisessa vaiheessa ja hyvänä puolena Mojoissa on se, että Ibis tuntuu hoitavan takuuasiat erittäin mallikkaasti.

Negatiivisia puolia Mojossa:
- Integroitu ohjainlaakeri (= olen samaa mieltä Lekun kanssa)
- Matala keskiö => kammet kolahtelee useammin kuin aiemmassa pyörässä. Tosin tuo alhainen
maavara vaikuttanee käsiteltävyyteen positiivisesti.

Vaijerinvedot eivät ole minua häirinneet, mutta kaverit jaksaa niistä huomautella. Minä olen mieltänyt ne jutut kateellisten panetteluksi.

----------


## mtok77

Tänään tuli laitettua paikalleen tuo 110IS ohjainlaakeri.

On sitten todella paljon laadukkaamman oloinen kuin tuo IS2. Onhan tuo 110 noin viisi kertaa kalliimpikin, mutta tässä tapauksessa rahalle tuntui saavan vastinettakin.

Mielestäni Mojoon ei muuta ohjainlaakeria kannata edes harkitakaan. Sen kun saa Saksan maalta alla satasella, niin hinnankaan puolesta ei liene järkevämpää vaihtoehtoa tuskin löytyy. Lisäksi sitä saa samoissa väreissä kuin linkkujakin. 

Tuli samaan syssyyn sitten poistettua omatekoiset suojateipit pois ja viritettyä Fishboyn kitti tilalle. Siinä runkoa putsaillessa totesin että vähillä kolhuilla on selvitty liki parin vuoden ajot. 

Ens viikolla menee vielä takavaihtaja ja vaihdekaapelit uusiksi niin sit onkin Mojo iskussa ensi kauteen.

----------


## Leku

Vastarinta on kokolailla turhaa.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Pittääköhän Lekullekin hankkia Pukki-sedän takakonttiin Iibis-lintu...olisi sitten sullakin kaksi kottaraista kotona. Kovin edukaskin, kolme hunttia tai 5 pulloa shamppakaljaa, miten sen nyt sit laskee.

----------


## oksman

Nonniin... Eilen saapui uusi keula saksanmaalta, eli toi mtokin ehdottama DT XMC 130, mutta ei kyseisestä puljusta, kun ne olivat loppu sieltä. Tässä kuvat mun Mojottajasta:







Vaihtoon menee vielä ohjaustanko, satulatolppa, linkku ja polkimet, eli tulee Easton monkey Lite ojaustanko, Eastonin EC90 satulatolppa, Lopes linkku ja polkimiksi "vispilät" tai Lookit.

Ibis on kuvassa maraton setupilla. Enska setuppi on muuten sama, mutta kiekot vaihtuu XTR:iin ja nousukahvat pois.
Mojottaja painaa kuvan osilla nyt 10,4 kg ja kun tulee uudet osat niin sitten painaa jotain 10,2kg, niin Mitähän vielä keventäis, että saisin alle kympin? Etuvaihtaja, takapakka ja pikalinkut olisi harkinassa, mutta merkeistä en tiedä vielä...

----------


## Shimaani

Pysähtyykö tuo oikeasti tuolla pienellä etujarrutin levyllä?

----------


## oksman

> Pysähtyykö tuo oikeasti tuolla pienellä etujarrutin levyllä?



Kyllähän se 160mm toimii oikeen hyvin enskassakin. On välillä turhankin ärhäkät :No huh!:

----------


## mtok77

Hieno peli Oksmannilla! 

Kyllä tuosta rupeaa olla aika haastavaa tiputtaa painoa. Pikalinkut vois varmaan vielä vaihtaa. 

Miltä toi Dt:n keula vaikuttaa?

Onko toi ohjainlaakeri IS2? Kannattaa harkita sen vaihtoa 110IS:ään. Painossa ei liene eroa mutta laadultaan paljon parempi. Saksasta saa alle satasella.

----------


## okka

> Vaihtoon menee vielä ohjaustanko, satulatolppa, linkku ja polkimet, eli tulee Easton monkey Lite ojaustanko, Eastonin EC90 satulatolppa, Lopes linkku ja polkimiksi "vispilät" tai Lookit.
> ....
> Mojottaja painaa kuvan osilla nyt 10,4 kg ja kun tulee uudet osat niin sitten painaa jotain 10,2kg, niin Mitähän vielä keventäis, että saisin alle kympin? Etuvaihtaja, takapakka ja pikalinkut olisi harkinassa, mutta merkeistä en tiedä vielä...



 Syntace F99-kannatin ja Duraflite Carbon-tanko kenties? Polkimiksi sopisivat hienosti uudet LOOK Quartz White
http://www.freeflowbikes.com/product...d_product=1808
Jossainpäin Suomea ensi viikolla hyllyssä.

----------


## fob

Tekeekö näillä linkun osilla mitään? Alennuksessa ainakin ovat.

----------


## mtok77

> Tekeekö näillä linkun osilla mitään? Alennuksessa ainakin ovat.



Kyllä nuo ihan käyttökelpoista tavaraa ovat. Alalinkkuhan ei muutu miksikään. Ylälinkut varmaan tulevat jäämään pois yksiosaisen Lopes-linkun alta. 

Mutta hinta on aika halpa tuolle setille!

----------


## oksman

> Miltä toi Dt:n keula vaikuttaa?



Kyllähän tuo keula vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä tälläin äkkiseltä. Alkuherkyyttä löytyy sopivasti. Keulassa on semmonen jännä lukitus, että kun painaa lukitus nappia, niin jousto menee n.80millin joustolle. lukitus aukeaa kun tulee isku keulaan  (herkkyyttä voi säätää)ja jousto menee takaisin 130 millin joustoon. Lukituksen saa myös auki kun nostaa lukitus nappia ylös

Pistän lisää kokemuksia kun pääsen vähän enemmän tutustumaan tuohon keulaan ja pääsen maastoutumaan...

----------


## mtok77

Tuolla olis sitten tota DT:n keulaa halvalla tarjolla:
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Sale/14/DT...rk/5360036513/

----------


## Terwis

> Tuolla olis sitten tota DT:n keulaa halvalla tarjolla:
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Sale/14/DT...rk/5360036513/



Halpaa kuin saippua, mutta vain Britannian asukkaille. Alhaalla teksti->Available to UK residents only.

----------


## haedon

> Tuolla olis sitten tota DT:n keulaa halvalla tarjolla:
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Sale/14/DT...rk/5360036513/



Bike-componentsissa taisi olla 499e hintaan.

----------


## Portti

> Halpaa kuin saippua, mutta vain Britannian asukkaille. Alhaalla teksti->Available to UK residents only.



Eiköhän tuo teksti viitannut ainoastaan rahoitukseen. Eli kyllä sen keulan sieltä Suomeenkin saa jos haluaa. 

Tuo Mojoon passelimmin sopiva 150 mm:n DT Swiss EXC-versio ei ole yhtä kivassa halvennuksessa kuin lyhyempi keula. Hintaa tällä hetkellä 672 eur:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/DT...rk/5360036519/

Oli muuten äsken hieno tapaninpäivän yhteislenkki Mojolla. Noin 4:30 h ajeltiin ml. riittävän mittainen kahvitauko. Hienot olosuhteet oli. Vielä on DT:n iskari alla, mutta jospa sen tässä pyhien aikana vaihtaisi talvi-Foxiin.

----------


## mtok77

Mojohan on alun perin suunniteltu 130 Foxille.. Joten tuskin tuo DT ajettavuutta kovin paljoa huonontaa.. Lyhyempää en tosin laittaisi.

----------


## Portti

> ... Lyhyempää en tosin laittaisi.



Juu ei en minäkään laittaisi.

----------


## mtok77

Kattelin just tuossa, että 130 millisen Foxin mitta akselista kruunuun on 500,9mm. XMC 130:sen mitta on 510mm joka on sama kuin 140 mm Foxeilla eli geometria pysyy samana. EXC150:sen mitta on 525mm eli keulakulma loivenee ja keskiö nousee hieman. 

Toi XMC 130 on varmasti hyvä valinta kevyttä keulaa hakevalle. Ja mielestäni ulkonäöltään käy Mojoon erinomaisesti.

----------


## Portti

Sakujen Bike-lehden vertailussa (05/2008) näyttää DT XMC 130:n a-c -pituus olleen tuo 510 mm ja Fox 32 Talas RLC:n (140 mm) 520 mm eli pientä eroa 140 mm Talakseen näyttää tuon mukaan olevan. 

Samaisen testin mukainen DT:n punnittu paino oli 1.630 g ja Talas RLC:n 1.866 g. DT sai vertailussa arvosanan Gut ja Talas Super. 100 millinen DT XCR oli myös samassa vertailussa, paino 1.400 g, arvosana Sehr Gut

Mtok on ihan oikeassa siinä, että 130 mm DT:ssä näyttää olevan pituutta sen verran, että ihan passeli geometria tuolla tulee. Henkilökohtaisesti ottaisin kuitenkin 150 mm version ennemmin. Ei haittaisi yhtään jos keskiö nousisi hieman ja kulmat loivenisi samalla.

----------


## mtok77

> Henkilökohtaisesti ottaisin kuitenkin 150 mm version ennemmin. Ei haittaisi yhtään jos keskiö nousisi hieman ja kulmat loivenisi samalla.



Joo. Itsekin ottaisin ennemmin sen pidemmän version DT:stä. 

Kysehän on siitä millaiseen ajoon keulaa on hakemassa. Jos hakee mahdollisimman kevyttä painoa ja ajaa kisoja kuten Oksman niin silloin tuo XMC130 on varmaan osuvampi valinta. Jos taas painolla ei ole niin suurta merkitystä ja ajo on enemmän nautiskelua niin silloin lienee EXC150 parempi valinta. Toki EXC 150 on kevyt joustomatkaansa nähden.

----------


## mtok77

Tuolla hyvä tarjous tuosta EXC 150:stä.

http://www.stif.co.uk/gear/select_op...6141&store=mtb

----------


## Portti

> Tuolla hyvä tarjous tuosta EXC 150:stä.
> ...



Ei paha.

[edit: Pikalinkkuversio näyttää olevan tarjolla hintaan 442 GBP eli selkeästi alle 500 eur tämän hetken kurssin mukaan. Harmi, että noissa on IS-jarrukiinnitys kun itsellä PM-jarrut. Olisi voinut vaikka harkita ostaa varakeulaksi.  :Vink:  ]

----------


## Portti

Vaihdoin äsken DT:n iskarin pois ja Foxin tilalle. Ohessa punnitustuloksia:

- DT Swiss Carbon XR -08/09 200*50 mm = 197 g (sis. holkit)
- Fox Float R -09 Push 200*50 mm = 270 g (sis. holkit)
=> Iskareiden painoero 73 g

Pelkän rungon painoksi ilman satulatolpan pantaa (15 g) ja iskaria jää 2.170 g ja kyseessä on Ibis Mojo SL kokoa XL.

- Runko + panta + DT = 2.382 g
- Runko + panta + Fox = 2.455 g

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Pelkän rungon painoksi ilman satulatolpan pantaa (15 g) ja iskaria jää 2.170 g ja kyseessä on Ibis Mojo SL kokoa XL.



Kiitokset datasta. On se hämmästyttävän kevyt noin suureksi ja pitkäjoustoiseksi rungoksi!  :No huh!: 

Jos AFH joskus räjähtää, uskaltaisikohan tuollaisen hankkia jokapäiväiseksi lenkkikaveriksi...

----------


## Leku

Ei, XL on sulle kyllä liian suuri? Vai mitä tarkoititkaan. 

Oikeasti suurena huolenaiheena pitäisin sitä, että kun tuppaavat lihomaan aikain saatossa, nuo mainiot iipikset. Ja sehän on piintyneelle keventäjälle suurta kurjuutta?

Ensin vaihdetaan DT pois, sitten laitetaan löyps-linkku (postitettu jo näköjään btw), keula nyt ainakin pitää vaihtaa Ø20mm aksilaiseen, oikeastaan eturattaitakaan tarvitse kuin yhden (+ ohjuri + rr), tankokin tuntuu vähän kapialta und so weiter.

----------


## mtok77

Ja täällä lihominen vaan jatkuu

Tilauksessa on säädettävä satulatolppa..

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Ei, XL on sulle kyllä liian suuri? Vai mitä tarkoititkaan.



Joo, ällä se sitten varmaan olisi. Ja luotettavan xc-tyylisen laitteen siitä varmaan rakentaisin vähän samaan malliin kuin nykyinen AFH. Mutta tää on vaan pelkkää spekulatiivista jorinaa, sillä eihän AFH ikuna räjähdä...

----------


## izmo

> Joo, ällä se sitten varmaan olisi. Ja luotettavan xc-tyylisen laitteen siitä varmaan rakentaisin vähän samaan malliin kuin nykyinen AFH. Mutta tää on vaan pelkkää spekulatiivista jorinaa, sillä eihän AFH ikuna räjähdä...



jotain huhua kuulin kumminkin että AFH ois lentänyt katolleen jossain mäessä...?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> jotain huhua kuulin kumminkin että AFH ois lentänyt katolleen jossain mäessä...?



Joo, välillä aina roiskahtaa, kun jatkuvasti rapataan, mutta runko pysyi kyllä ehjänä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Portti

Toissa päivänä ajoin ensimmäisen testilenkin Pushatulla taka-Foxilla. Ensivaikutelmat Fox vs. DT:

- DT herkempi sisäänjoustossa mutta vastaavasti hieman rauhattomampi.
- Paluujousto Foxissa hallitumpi, DT:ssä en reboundia saanut ihan kohdilleen. Ehkä tuo on säätökysymys DT:ssä.

Foxin koelenkki oli talviolosuhteissa, mistä johtuen kovin pitkälle meneviä johtopäätöksiä ei kannata tehdä kun ajelu tasaisemmilla talvipoluilla on kovin erilaista verrattuna kesään. Kunhan talvi väistyy ja lumi sulaa, niin täytyy tehdä lisävertailuja kesäisimmissä olosuhteissa.


Oliko oksmanin Mojo muuten kokonaisena ostettu ja siitä on lähdetty osanvaihtourakkaan? Kävin nimittäin eilen ihmettelemässä pyörää, johon oksmanin Mojosta ostettu -08 Float RLC-keula oli kiinnitetty. Float oli löytänyt tiensä uuteen Intense Tracer VP:hen.

----------


## oksman

Joo kokonaisena oli ostettu ja siitä vaihdettu osia. 
Toi Foxin keula on muuten -09 Float RLC :Vink: 

Ohjainlaakeri on originelli osa, eli IS2. Täytyy laittaa harkintaa toi 110IS, jos se kerta on kestävämpi.

Tuosta Syntacen F99 stemmistä ei tule juuri mitää massa säästöä, kun tämän Ibiksen oma stemmi painaa 118g(110mm). 

Mitäköhän tuo Syntacen tanko painaa?

Sitten niistä pedaaleista, niin mistäköhän saa halavalla noita Lookin polkimia?

----------


## Portti

> ... Toi Foxin keula on muuten -09 Float RLC...



Jassoo. Ostaja kertoi, että kyseessä olisi -08-malli. Heh, no tuskin sitä harmittaa kun asia on näin päin.  :Vink: 





> Tuosta Syntacen F99 stemmistä ei tule juuri mitää massa säästöä, kun tämän Ibiksen oma stemmi painaa 118g(110mm).



Minun 90 mm Syntace F99 -stemmi painoi 99 g ilman top cap:ia (mitä lienee suomeksi?). Se lojuu muuten nyt nurkissa ylimääräisenä kun piti vaihtaa korkeampi Syntace VRO-stemmi tilalle, jotta saisin ajoasennon riittävän korkeaksi.

Ibiksen stemmi oli aiemmassa laina-Mojossani ja se vaikutti asialliselta ja kohtuu kevyitäkin nuo Ibis-stemmit on.





> Mitäköhän tuo Syntacen tanko painaa?



Durafliten painosta ei ole kokemuksia, mutta oma Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon painaa 189 g kun valmistaja ilmoittaa 190 g. Minusta nuo Syntacen osat ovat laadukkaita, ne eivät ole kaikista keveimpiä osia, mutta paino/kestävyys -suhde on kohdillaan.

----------


## oksman

117grammaa näyttäys painavan tuo Syntacen Duraflite.

Tää on aika hyvä linkki, jos haluu katella niitä todellisia painoja...

----------


## simojoki

Stffillä näkys olevan pari aika kohtuu hintasta Mojoa kaupan...

----------


## juusojr

Samoin tuolla mosquito-bikesissä samoihin hintoihin. Osaisko joku verrata tota Ibiksen mojo sl:ää GT force 1 / sanction 1 malleihin ?  Ite hankkimassa täysjoustoo ja ibiksellä olen muutaman kerran päässy demo mielessä runtimaan. Olis kiva kuulla mielipiteitä.

----------


## mtok77

Tänään tuli tuo edellä mainittu satulatolppa.. Olivat vaan laittaneet pakettiin väärän kokoisen eli 30,9 millisen 31,6 millisen sijaan. Koeajo siirtyy hiukan.

Harmittaa kyllä lähetellä noita edestakaisin. Itse tolppa on ihan asiallisen oloinen, mutta onhan tuolla painoa.

----------


## Leku

Tuli toi loopsterlink. Ennen asennusta ajattelin kattoa paljonko rasvaa leekerit ovat sisäistäneet. Eipä sitä juurikaan näköjään ollut. 


No nyt on, niin paljon kun vaan sai sisään ängettyä.

----------


## Leku

Ähistelin t3h linksin paikoilleen. 

Kyllähän toi perä jämeröityy todella selvästi tuolla linkulla (tieteellinen örebrolainen satulatolppa / takakiekko -hypistysote), vaan meneekö sitten kivikon kärmes-ominaisuudet jo vallan pilalle.  :Hymy:

----------


## Leku

> Osaisko joku verrata tota Ibiksen mojo sl:ää GT force 1 / sanction 1 malleihin ?



Jos ei mielipiteet ole tulleet selville näiden lukemattomien sivujen myötä, niin ei taida olla kyllä yhtään mitään tehtävissä...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Leku

Tossa nyt muutaman tunnin ajellut tuon loopsterin kanssa. Perä on kyllä selvästi tukevampi paikoillaan väänneltäessä, mutta en ajossa sen kummempaa sitten huomaa. 
Nääs kun ajelee jollain 2bar paineilla, niin renkaat joustaa sivusuunnassa niin paljon, ettei siinä nyt sen suurempaa eroa ole. Tietty, ei sillä väliä ole huomaako vaiko eikö - ainahan voi kuvitella. Tällä perusteella parannus onkin huomattava.  :Vink: 

Mutta semmonen juttu, että mikäli joku on laittamassa tuota linkkua ittelleen, niin kannattaa heti alkuun päästää iskarista ilmat pois (tai muuten painaa jousitus kevyesti kasaan) ja kattoa, että pohjaako linkku runkoon, ennenkuin iskari pysäyttää takahaarukan liikkeen. 

Muutaman kuvan olen nähnyt, missä linkku on pohjannut runkoon juuri sen verran, että rungosta on lähtenyt maalia. Mullakin käy toodella lähellä, muttei kosketa (labraolosuhteissa). Jäänee ehkä ruhtinaallinen milli rakoa kun iskari on pohjassa, joten jollain maalatulla rungolla saattaisi vaikka jo koskettaakin. 

Taitaa seuraavissa linkuissa olla vähän avarrettu tuota etuosaa, että vältetään varmasti tämmöiset ongelmat. Saman tietty voi ittekin tehdä, mutta kun en jaksa irroittaa linkkua enää ja siinä menee se ihQ anodisointikin pilalle.

----------


## TURISTI

Taitaa olla lopesilinkkukin jonkun akan suunnittelema  :Vink:

----------


## Leku

"Suus kiinni soppaluu"!
-trad.

----------


## Larsson

Moi!

Onkohan täällä foorumilla ketään joka ois laittanu omaan Mojoon Foxin36 keulaa ja DHX-takapäätä? Lopes ajoi A-linen niin kovaa Mojolla, että aattelin itekkin ens kesänä ajaa vähän isommin. Tollasia pitäs siis käydä hakemassa kun vain ehtis.

Muita hyviä ehdotuksia kovempaan menoon?

-Lassi ja lihotuskuurilla oleva MojoSL

----------


## L.A.D.E

Toi setti on maahantuojan yhdessä demopyörässä jolla ajoi Orimattila-Enduro kilpailun...

----------


## MPI

> Moi!
> 
> Onkohan täällä foorumilla ketään joka ois laittanu omaan Mojoon Foxin36 keulaa ja DHX-takapäätä? Lopes ajoi A-linen niin kovaa Mojolla, että aattelin itekkin ens kesänä ajaa vähän isommin. Tollasia pitäs siis käydä hakemassa kun vain ehtis.
> 
> Muita hyviä ehdotuksia kovempaan menoon?
> 
> -Lassi ja lihotuskuurilla oleva MojoSL



Mulla olikin juuri tuo 36 harkinnassa, mutta ajattelin ihan muuten vaan laittaa vielä painavampaa ja tukevampaa. Takapäässä on Foxin VanR Pushattuna. Tarkoituksena rakentaa painavin Mojo ikinä, jotta voimat kasvaa.
Nyt kun ei enää jaksa raudan kanssa vakavana heilua, niin täytyyhän se jollakin korvata.

Lekulle ihan vaan OT:na, että onko tuo kuvassa Spydercard keräilyharvinaisuus?

----------


## Larsson

MPi: mihin haarukkaan päädyit? Pushin pajalta varmaan tulee nyt mun DHX 5.0 Coil. Haarukka vielä vähän mietinnässä...

-L

----------


## MPI

> MPi: mihin haarukkaan päädyit? Pushin pajalta varmaan tulee nyt mun DHX 5.0 Coil. Haarukka vielä vähän mietinnässä...
> 
> -L



Maguran Wotaniin. Toiset haukkuu, toiset kehuu... Lähinnä hakusessa oli "jäykkä" keula. Takaapäässä LL ja 10mm läpiakseli. Katsellaan mitä tulee...

----------


## Leku

No Larssonille Lyrik. Ei muuta syytä, mutta kun se rimmaa tollaviisiin kivasti.

>mpi

Mjaa tiedä mistään keräilyharvinaisuudesta? Sillä oli vaan kätevä kaivaa noita tiivisteitä laakereista ylös. Lisäbonuksena olen useasti saanut huvittaa itteäni, kun joku pahaa-aavistamaton sillä leikkii ja kohta onkin sormessa haava.  :Hymy:

----------


## Leku

Ja kun muutkin thö tuningia suorittaa, niin ittekin tuumasin, että toi Eastonin xc -tanko on kumminkin liian xc, joten tilasin vanhan tutun Answerin Pro Taperin 685mm leveänä ja 2" nousulla. Noita on mulla jo kaksi ollutkin ja ittelleni hyväksi todennut.

----------


## MPI

> Mjaa tiedä mistään keräilyharvinaisuudesta? Sillä oli vaan kätevä kaivaa noita tiivisteitä laakereista ylös. Lisäbonuksena olen useasti saanut huvittaa itteäni, kun joku pahaa-aavistamaton sillä leikkii ja kohta onkin sormessa haava.



No sehän on nätti, kuin sika pienenä. Itselläni on Flatbyrd, joka jaksaa aina mukavasti yllättää lentokentällä lompakkoon unohtuneena.

----------


## Roto

Terve, nyt on Mojo SL runko, osia tulee hiljalleen... Kysmys, oisko kellään heittää Fishboyn yhteystietoja, että sais tilattua sen teippikitin. Jostain syystä en oo saanu mtbr:n foorumia antamaan mulle lupia postata/ lähetellä viestejä, sisäänkirjautuminen kyllä onnistuu... ja support ei tietenkään vastaa. Kiitos avusta, jos onnistuu!

----------


## Portti

Roto:

Pistin sinulle yksityisviestinä Fishboyn mailiosoitteen.

Tuo yksityisviestin lähettämismahdollisuuden puuttuminen mtbr.comissa voi johtua siitä, että joissain foorumeissa pitää olla minimimäärä julkisia viestejä (esim. 5 kpl) ennen kuin voi yksityisviestitellä.

----------


## mtok77

Onnea uudelle pyörälle. Millaisilla osilla meinasit kasata? 
Laita vaan keulaksi suoraan joku läpiakselilla varustettu niin ei tarvise heti olla päivittämässä. Esimerkiksi uusi Revelation on erinomainen vaihtoehto. Tai sitten Dt Swissin Exc150. Rokkari on kyllä varmaan aika paljon edullisempi vaihtoehto. 

Ja ohjainlaakeriksi suoraan 110IS.

----------


## MPI

> Ja ohjainlaakeriksi suoraan 110IS.

----------


## Roto

Kiitos Portti, sain. Osista, löyty niin halvalla se Manitoun 130mm Minute MRD mikä Ibikselläki oli 2008 WTF kitissä, että otin ny sellasen 20mm läpiakselilla. Halpahan on aina hyvää. Tosin aivan hirveen värinen (sellanen vaaleensinisen tapanen, mut ei kuitenkaan) se on. Vaihdetaan sit jos hajoo/ muuten tuntuu siltä. Euro/taala/punta kurssit oli heitelly taas niin otollisesti, että I9 kiekot Arch vanteilla tuli tilattua briteistä. Voimansiirron otin XT:tä, takavaihtaja XTR. Jarruiks ois tulossa The Onet. Joo ja 110IS tuli jo postissa. Mut ny on reissua edessä ja osia viel uupuu, et kestää kyl ennen ku on kasassa...

----------


## Leku

Joskos ittekin semmosen 110:n... Onko jotain vallan edullista paikkaa tiedossa?

----------


## Roto

Saksanmaalta bike-componentsista tilasin ton 110:n punasena, oisko ollu karvan alta satkun, mut ne laittaa jotain rahteja päälle... en tiedä oliko halvin paikka, tilailin samalla jotain muuta pientä sieltä

----------


## MPI

> Joskos ittekin semmosen 110:n... Onko jotain vallan edullista paikkaa tiedossa?



http://www.stif.co.uk saa alennusta kun tilailee muuta samalla. Lähtiköhän jotain 15% pois lähdöstä.

----------


## mtok77

> Kiitos Portti, sain. Osista, löyty niin halvalla se Manitoun 130mm Minute MRD mikä Ibikselläki oli 2008 WTF kitissä, että otin ny sellasen 20mm läpiakselilla. Halpahan on aina hyvää. Tosin aivan hirveen värinen (sellanen vaaleensinisen tapanen, mut ei kuitenkaan) se on. Vaihdetaan sit jos hajoo/ muuten tuntuu siltä. Euro/taala/punta kurssit oli heitelly taas niin otollisesti, että I9 kiekot Arch vanteilla tuli tilattua briteistä. Voimansiirron otin XT:tä, takavaihtaja XTR. Jarruiks ois tulossa The Onet. Joo ja 110IS tuli jo postissa. Mut ny on reissua edessä ja osia viel uupuu, et kestää kyl ennen ku on kasassa...



Ihan hyvältä näyttää osavalinnat. Minkä väriset I9:t on tulossa?

Mitäs olet MPI tykännyt pidemmästä keulasta?

----------


## MPI

> Mitäs olet MPI tykännyt pidemmästä keulasta?



Tällä hetkellä kokemukset rajoittuneet lähinnä henkiselle puolelle, koska olen piiskannu tota jäykkäperää tuolla metsässä. Kerron kun pääsen kokeilemaan. Pikeen verrattuna paikallaan testailtuna  positiivinen yllätys. En olisi uskonut, että ilmakeula voii olla noin pehmeä. Katsellaan...

----------


## PMT

> Maguran Wotaniin. Toiset haukkuu, toiset kehuu... Lähinnä hakusessa oli "jäykkä" keula. Takaapäässä LL ja 10mm läpiakseli. Katsellaan mitä tulee...



Mulla on ollut kohta puoltoista vuotta  Wotan 2008 mallisena, keula on ollut paras keula toimivuuden kannalta sen jälkeen kun korjasin  öljymäärät oikeiksi ja luiku vaseliinit vaihdoin öljyksi n 35 ml per puoli. Toinen hyvä ominaisuus joka keulassa on , se on helppo itsekkin huoltaa. Paineina olen käyttänyt tehtaan asetteluja jopa paljon pienempiä ja ainavaan toiminta ollut parempi.Pistimme Shimaanin kanssa palautetta näistä talviogelmista, ainkin kittivät tiedoista kun eivät olleet testanneet kuin 0 lämpötiloissa. panimme viestin 4 tunnin lenkistä  -7 pakkasesta jossa keula toimi kuin kesän lämmössä. Esim edelliseen Fox 36 verrattuna huomattavasti herkempi keula oikein säädettynä. Enkä ole muissa kuin  Fokseissa nähnyt noita liukuputki ongelmia. Edellinen kestin. 2vuotta ajoa kun fox ,in liuku putki poiki ja tuntuu ettei niihin saa varaosia rahallakaan, ainaskaan  R-tehkin kautta.

----------


## MPI

> Mulla on ollut kohta puoltoista vuotta  Wotan 2008 mallisena, keula on ollut paras keula toimivuuden kannalta ....



Kiitos paljon infosta! Olen itsekin lueskellu noista öljyhommista netistä ja mietin kannattaisiko panna nesteet uusiksi saman tien. Katselin tota Maguran
huoltomanuaalia, jonka mukaan homma näytti aika selvältä. Tuskinpa tuo sen hankalanpaan on kuin jousi Piken huolto.

----------


## mtok77

Mistäs tilasit Wotanin?

----------


## MPI

> Mistäs tilasit Wotanin?



Tuli ihan kotimaasta paikalliselta edustajalta. Hinnaksi muodostui lähes sama kuin esim. Crc:stä tilattuna. Joten kannatin tietysti tässä tapauksessa kotimaista toimittajaa.

----------


## Roto

Mtok; "hopee" navat ja mustat pinnat. Ei oikein ollu valinnanvaraa värien suhteen tossa diilissä. mut ihan hienolta ne kelmuissa näyttää tollasinaki.

----------


## mtok77

Mitkä renkaat meinasit laittaa?

itse olen ajatellut kokeilla ens kesänä uusia Fat Albertejä. Aiemmin on ollut käytössä Mountain Kingit.

----------


## Tmh

MPI: Sulla näyttäisi olevan Gamutin ohjuri. Miten tuo ohjuri on toiminut polkuajelussa? Onko äänekäs yms...?

----------


## MPI

> MPI: Sulla näyttäisi olevan Gamutin ohjuri. Miten tuo ohjuri on toiminut polkuajelussa? Onko äänekäs yms...?



Hyvin ainakiin tähän asti. Yllätti myös äänen suhteen. Alkuun pitää "hiljasta" hankausta, jos ei ketjulinja ole ihan kohdallaan. Kun vähän kuluu, niin enää jäljellä oikeasti hiljainen surina. Mojossa pieneksi ongelmaksi muodostuu takaswingin muodosta johtuen tuo alaohjurin ja "chainstayn" (oliko oikea termi) väli. Jos alaohjuri ottaa iskua huonosta esteen ylityksestä, painuu ketju helposti lähelle takaswingiä. Monessa muussa rungossa tuo ei taida muodostua ongelmaksi.

Sen verran vielä, että ainakin uudempien xtr-kampien kanssa tosta Gamut P20:n bashistä joutuu fileoimaan kammenalta tavaraa pois, jotta istuu nätisti.

----------


## Roto

Mtok, Mountain Kingit tuli tilattua joo. Oon niin alottelija, et oikeen oo vertailukohtia; kokeillaan noita ensin.

----------


## mtok77

Näkyi Mojo ottaneen testivoiton Fillari-lehden täysjoustotestissä.  :Hymy:

----------


## Vortex

> Näkyi Mojo ottaneen testivoiton Fillari-lehden täysjoustotestissä.



Hieman kärjistäen voisi sanoa että voitto tuli vain parempien osien eikä itse pyörän ominaisuuksien avulla.
(Tämähän on vain kateellisten panettelua, sillä onhan se Ibis hieno pyörä.)

----------


## L.A.D.E

Osien lisäksi kymppi annettu: paino,runko,joustohaarukka,hidas maasto,ylämäki...no osiahan ne on tietysti runko ja joustohaarukkakin mutta tuossa testissä ne on erillään "osista..."Tekstiä lainaten:Vaikka vertailuun olisi saatu halvempi SLX versio olisi se TODENNÄKÖISESTI pitänyt ykköstilansa...joo jossittelua mutta kuitenkin...

----------


## heze

> Näkyi Mojo ottaneen testivoiton Fillari-lehden täysjoustotestissä.



Voitto tuli pisteiden määrässä. Pisteen hinnan (hinta/laatusuhteen) voitti Drössiger.  Molemmat varmasti hyviä pyöriä ja niille varmasti löytyy ostaja kuntansa. Toisilla on pienempi budjetti ja toisilla suurempi. Minusta tuo juttu oli hyvä, varsinkin kuin siinä oli niin eri hinta luokan pyöriä.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Ei varmaan ole pisteillä ihan hirveästi merkitystä jos olet Mojovaan haalimassa. Joku Döningerin pisteillä ei paljon ole merkitystä silloin jos ne tulevat lähinnä hinnasta ja haet Mojon tapaista laitetta. Meinaan jos olet hyvää fillaria ostamassa niin katsotko merkkiä/mallia/kokoa/toimivuutta ensin vai hintaa?  

Hinnalla on ihan kaikille merkitystä paitti jollekin Zunain sulttaanille mutta jos on ostamassa fillaria, niin on ostamassa fillari, ei hintalappua. Eli useimmat katsoo kuitenkin soivaa fillaria ensin ja sitten minkä moiseen vastaavan on varaa. Minusta hinta/laatusuhteen vertailu on melko turhaa jos on kovin eri hintaista fillaria testissä. Muutenkin testien merkitys on aika kosmeettinen ja suuntaa-antava koeajoon verrattuna. Testit on hyviä ennen kuin menee koeajolelle, voi funtisia sitten testin huomioita itsekin joita ei välttämättä tulisi mieleen.

----------


## o.j.

> _mikäs helvetin hymiö tonne pomppas väliin...?_



[ot]
Semmoinen pomppaa kun kirjoittaa kaksoispisteen : ja ison P:n peräkkäin ilman välilyöntejä
[/ot]

----------


## L.A.D.E

Kiitän! :Kieli pitkällä: ...

----------


## Vortex

> Osien lisäksi kymppi annettu: paino,runko,joustohaarukka,hidas maasto,ylämäki...no osiahan ne on tietysti runko ja joustohaarukkakin mutta tuossa testissä ne on erillään "osista..."Tekstiä lainaten:Vaikka vertailuun olisi saatu halvempi SLX versio olisi se TODENNÄKÖISESTI pitänyt ykköstilansa...joo jossittelua mutta kuitenkin...



Käytin käsitettä osat vähän harhaanjohtavasti mutta tarkoitin juuri kaikkea materiaalista ja pointti olikin se, ettei nuo mainitsemasi jutut riittäneet kärkikaksikkoon "luokassa" testin nopein pyörä.

----------


## Leku

Olihan tossa muutamia kummastusta minussa aiheuttaneita kohtia, mutta kokonaisuutena semmoinen "ihan ok" lehdistökatsaus. Vähän niinkuin noi kaikki testin pyörätkin - suunnilleen "ihan kivoja kaikki". 

Eri mieltä olen kyllä jostain spessun ja trekin poljettavuudesta vs. Mojo, mutta kukin olkoon uskossaan autuas. Ettei se Ibiksen väri ollut niin kauhea ja runko muutenkin "epämiehekäs", että vaikutti alitajuisesti arvosteluun? Se on nimittäin kapitalististenkin tiedemiesten tunnustama tosiseikka, että jotkut värit vain ovat nopeampia kuin toiset vrt. esim. suksivoiteet. Toi vihertävä olis voinut olla kesällä vähän nopeampi...  :Sarkastinen: 

Sinällään -08 tai -09 vuosimallien erot ei tuossa Mojossa niin merkitse, paitsi onhan -09:ssä toi yksiosainen Lopes -linkku vakiona, joten vaikka se jäykistää perää sivusuunnassa paljonkin, niin ajettavuuteen ei sillä ole kummiskaan suurtakaan merkitystä. Onhan sitä sakujen tietysti mukavampi väännellä testipukissa ja se keskittää takahaarukan täydellisesti eturunkoon nähden. Tommosilla kaksiosaisilla linkuilla ja hiilikuiturungolla, mitä ei voi sattuneesta syystä alumiinirungon tapaan vääntää hitsauksen jälkeen suoraan, keskitys on muutoin vähän hankalahko juttu ja "korkeemman käes".

Muutenkin olen sitä mieltä, että mitä taaemmas pyörässä mennään, sitä vähemmän merkitykselliseksi jonkun palikan jäykistävä vaikutus muuttuu. Eli keulan jäykkyys on ehdottomasti tärkein ja joku läpipulttitaka-akseli taas puolestaan lähes ajanhukkaa.

Ja mitähän sitten vielä. Kahvitunti?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Eteen (tullut jo) 355 ja taakse joskus ehkä joku muu.



Sainpa sitten tuollaisen Notubes ZTR 355 -vanteen rikki. Nippeleiden reikien välille alkoi ensin ilmestyä halkeamia, ja lopulta vanne sitten antoi periksi sen verran, että pinnojen kireys alkoi olla mitä sattuu.

Ainakin kolmisen vuotta tuo kuitenkin kesti kohtuullisen ahkeraa käyttöä, joten todennäköisesti samanlainen tai sitten Olympic tulee tilalle. Ja saattaa olla, että tää 355 hajosi viime vuoden lopulla heitetyssä voltissa, jossa takavaihtaja meni pinnojen väliin ja repi muutaman alunippelin rikki.

----------


## Mikrometri

Klassinen toteamus.Lopes,,määä laskin väärin.
Ja vielä nainen sanoo...

----------


## marco1

Cyclecomponentsilla yllättävän edullisia Mojoja, 08 SX -spekseillä alle 2300e koko pöörä.
Koira haudattuna jonnekin?

----------


## Mikko Asikainen

Tervehdys. Siis, kuskilla pituutta 177cm, raajat lyhyehköt :Hymy: .
Kumpi, L-vai M-koko? Kyllä, koeajoin molemmat, en vain osaa päättää... :Cool:

----------


## izmo

ämmä1      .....

----------


## KestreL

> Cyclecomponentsilla yllättävän edullisia Mojoja, 08 SX -spekseillä alle 2300e koko pöörä.
> Koira haudattuna jonnekin?



On muuten niin halpa, että tässähän joutuu tosissaan miettii alkaneen kauden kalustohankintoja!  :No huh!:

----------


## mtok77

Katselin tuossa jenkkifoorumia ja useimmat saman pituiset kaverit tuntuivat ottaneen m-koon rungon. Itse olen 174cm pitkä ja minulla on medium runko, mikä tuntuu sopivan kokoiselta.   

L-rungossa on 600 mm vaakaputki kun taas m:ssä 580 mm. Itse rungon korkeudessa(standover height) oli eroa alle sentti.

----------


## mtok77

> On muuten niin halpa, että tässähän joutuu tosissaan miettii alkaneen kauden kalustohankintoja!



Näkyi olevan suomen maahantuojan sivuilla muutama demopyörä myytävänä..

----------


## KestreL

Hintana näytti olevan 2500€, mitä nyt löysin ilmoituksen Ridefreen palstalta. On siinä vielä hintaeroa hieman yli 300€ + demo on aina demo. Pohdintaahan tämä vain on, kun Metalle pitäisi löytää seuraaja. Uusi Metakaa ei huono vaihtoehto olisi. Suosin mielelläni suomalaista kauppiasta jos vain hinta on kilpailukykyinen. Ja pidempi matka mulla täältä on pyörää suomesta hakemaan kuin ruotsista..  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## L.A.D.E

> Tervehdys. Siis, kuskilla pituutta 177cm, raajat lyhyehköt.
> Kumpi, L-vai M-koko? Kyllä, koeajoin molemmat, en vain osaa päättää...



Pitää vielä hieman täydentää,koeajoi myös metan kun sekin edustuksessa on...Medium IBIS lähti kuitenkin matkaan,onnea Heinola!

----------


## Mikko Asikainen

M-kokoinen Mojo siis hankittu! Kiitokset rungon kokoa koskevista vinkeistä, 
sekä eräälle "veteraanille" Meta-tiedoista,eilen iltamyöhään tein kaupat L.A.D.E.N polkupyörämyymälästä. Huikean hyvä palvelu/asiantuntemus läpi koko pyöräprojektin, niin huolloista/fs-sinkulan kasaamisesta aina varaosien haalimisen kautta uuden maasturin hankintaan. Koeajotapahtuma oli monipuolinen, Commencal Meta 5.5.2 ja kaksi erikokoista Mojoa oli odottamassa eilisiltana. Valinta oli äärinmäisen vaikea, sillä Metakin on hyvä pyörä. En todellakaan koeajosta poistuessani tarkkaan tiennyt minkä valitsisin. Metan olemus ominaisuuksineen puhutteli, se on mielestäni "The Maastopyörä". Tekniset polut ovat 5.5.2:n ominta ympäristöä. Juurakot kutsuvat Metaa ja kiviä ei tarvitse Comencalilla kiertää!
Jäi ajatuksiin, jos joskus vielä kuitenkin Meta Mojon rinnalle....

Ibiksen herkkyys säväytti. Kaltaiselleni maltillisesti lenkkejä "kitkuttavalle"
tuntui lopulta Mojo sopivalta. Kerään kevään rohkeutta, kesällä koetan 
hurjastella paikallisia enduropätkiä, sen minkä tämä ukko pystyy.

Orimattilaan terveiset, Heinola kiittää  :Vink:

----------


## Oz

Onnea ja sinisiä? hetkiä Heinolaan!
K.y.l.ä.k.a.u.p.p.a  rules!

----------


## L.A.D.E

Jawohl...grazie,sain juuri viestin että uutta demokalustoa saadaankin tähän seuraavaan tilaukseen rapakon takaa joka on lähdöillään juuri pohjolaan...saas nähdä muuten ovatko jo kutoneet iibis paidat valmiiksi,maahantuojan tilaus tai olla niistä about 2 v vanha...

----------


## mtok77

Onnea Mikolle hyvästä valinnasta! 

Siinä samassa kuormassa on myös minun Ti Mojo Ltd-runko. Sitten pääseekin aloittamaan kurjisteluharjoitukset ensi kesän Tahkoa varten jäykkiksellä..

----------


## L.A.D.E

Mulle tulee kans uus tahkoprojekti...joustoilla kylläkin...josko se Mikkokin sinne...

----------


## mtok77

Minun projektini on oikeastaan runkoa ja renkaita vaille valmis. Kiekot vielä vaihtuu jossain vaihteessa, mut ajellaan aluksi niillä mitkä on jo hyllyssä.

Pitäs vaan osata valkata sopivat renkaat xc-kurjisteluun ja maratoneille. Tavoitteena olis kevyet ja hyvin rullaavat renkaat, mahdollisesti litkuilla tiivistettävät ja niin leveät kun runkoon mahtuu. Ajatuksissa on ollut Rocket Ronit, Racing Ralphit, Race Kingit ja varauksella myös Mountain Kingit. Kaikki 2,2" leveänä. Hyviä ehdotuksia otetaan vastaan.

----------


## Portti

Juu Mikko, hyvä valinta. Mojo sopii hyvin tänne Päijät-Hämäläisillekin poluille. Tervetuloa joskus mukaan tänne Lahteen MC Krampin lenkeille. 

Lade: Vaikka tämä onkin Mojo-keskustelu, niin valota vähän, että mikä on tämän vuotinen Tahko-projekti?

----------


## L.A.D.E

> Juu Mikko, hyvä valinta. Mojo sopii hyvin tänne Päijät-Hämäläisillekin poluille. Tervetuloa joskus mukaan tänne Lahteen MC Krampin lenkeille. 
> 
> Lade: Vaikka tämä onkin Mojo-keskustelu, niin valota vähän, että mikä on tämän vuotinen Tahko-projekti?



Saat sen laittaa sitten sinne kalustosivulle epicin tilalle...

----------


## drop

Olipa halpa mojo tarjous tosiaan ruotsissa, rupesi melkein houkuttamaan. Olisi kyllä kauhea säätö ruveta myymään kaikkia mukana tulevia osia pois...

----------


## walesi

Olispa kannattanut ostaa Mojo Ruottista eikä halpiskamaa Suomesta. Ah miksi käytinkään järkeä tunteen sijaan?

----------


## drop

Sitä en ihan vielä ymmärtänyt että onko tämä siis kokonainen pyörä, vai puuttuuko vielä jotain? Takaiskaria ei ainakaan näy listattuna.

----------


## T.M

> Sitä en ihan vielä ymmärtänyt että onko tämä siis kokonainen pyörä, vai puuttuuko vielä jotain? Takaiskaria ei ainakaan näy listattuna.



Mä ymmärsin että tuo on osa-sarja runkoon eli ns. build-kit. No ruotsinkieli on aika hyvin päässyt unohtumaan joten voipi olla että olen väärässä.

----------


## marco1

No onneksi oli mennyt se ainoa 19" tuostakin tarjouksesta niin ei tarvi enää arpoa. Tuossahan olisi kuiten saanut keulan, kiekon, osasarjat ja kilkkeet n. 500 eurolla eli ihan hyvään hintaan.

----------


## walesi

On se build kit Mojon runkoon.

Siellä olis vielä yks 17" Guinnes foami.. perhana sentäs.

----------


## drop

> No onneksi oli mennyt se ainoa 19" tuostakin tarjouksesta niin ei tarvi enää arpoa. Tuossahan olisi kuiten saanut keulan, kiekon, osasarjat ja kilkkeet n. 500 eurolla eli ihan hyvään hintaan.



Katohan, voin taas nukkua yöni rauhassa  :Hymy:

----------


## Mikko Asikainen

Oz- Kyllä,Sinisellä mennään Heinolan Sinilähteellä :Hymy: .Tosin pyörässä on palasia Vihreästä tai Oranssista.... Mites Ozin projektit, 
jotain varmaan tallissa tapahtuu?

Portti- Kiitos kutsusta, Siirille suuntaan viimeistään toukokuussa...
Mojonne on muuten yksi hienoimmista,Krampin kotisivuilla kävin laitetta katselemassa.

Mtok77- Kiitti, rungon kokovalinta ratkesi ohjeistuksesi perusteella! 
Saisikos keväämmällä kokemuksia renkaista, RR tai MK ?

Lade- Eikai vaan jotain kevyttä Tahkolle :Cool:

----------


## haedon

> Pitäs vaan osata valkata sopivat renkaat xc-kurjisteluun ja maratoneille. Tavoitteena olis kevyet ja hyvin rullaavat renkaat, mahdollisesti litkuilla tiivistettävät ja niin leveät kun runkoon mahtuu. Ajatuksissa on ollut Rocket Ronit, Racing Ralphit, Race Kingit ja varauksella myös Mountain Kingit. Kaikki 2,2" leveänä. Hyviä ehdotuksia otetaan vastaan.



Noista renkaista minä valitsisin lenkkikäyttöön Rocket Ronit tai Racing Ralphit 2,25" tai ehkä jopa 2,4" ja kisoihin Race King 2,2". Molemmat RR:t pitävät paremmin ja ovat hallitummat polkuajelussa. Race King taas paremmin rullaava, mutta epävakaampi ja vaatii enemmän keskittymistä teknisillä poluilla. RK 2,2" on isompi ilmatila kuin 2,25" RR:issä.

----------


## Leku

Huh huh kun onkin taas päivitetty. 

Kapeat xc-tangot nakattiin mäkeen ja tilalle ikuwanha Protaper 1½" nousulla. Muutama sentti leveydessä kyllä vaikuttaa pirusti. Samalla kävi letkut lyhyiksi ja piti alkaa laittelemaan uusia. 

Goodridgen letkua laitoin kokeeksi jarruihin. Toi teräspunos on ehkä suurin huijaus letkujen saralla, mutta onhan se ihan kivan näköistä. Ei sillä kyllä mitään muuta kuin kosmeettista virkaa tietenkään ole.

Vaihdevaijeroiksi tulee Goren setti, kunhan se posti jaksaa kävellä paikalle.

Sitten on tietty kylvettu noita biltemanpunaisia pultteja ympäriinsä.

----------


## Leku

Yhm!!!111  :Sekaisin: 

Jos tota noinaa kuvittelis, että _joku_ tilaisi punaiset Industry Nine navat (etu 20mm, taka 135x10 niin eikös toi toimis sillon DT:n RWS:n kanssa?), ZTR355 vanteet eteen & taakse, niin oliskohan jo väähän liikaa semmoset kokopunaiset pinnat?

No entäs sitten, jos noi 355:et oliskin valkoiset? Punaiset navat edelleen, mutta pinnat, tai noita alumiinijöötejä voi varmaan kutsua jo puolapuiksi, punaiset vai mustat? 

Valkoiset vanteet olis hip et. bling siitä syystä, että lykkäsin valkoset Goren kaapelit kiinni ja koska olen kummiskin niin piinkova pyöränpuunaaja & spekulaattori, ettei sinällään arka väri haittaisi mitn?



Vaikeita juttuja nämä arvuuttelut juu, jos nimittäin haluaa maksimoida varaosien hankalan saatavuuden.

----------


## drop

Industry 9'n navat saa kai(?) adaptereilla sopimaan myös 9 ja 15mm akseleille, eli pitäisi toimia kaikilla. Nythän I9'n kiekkoja saa jo englannistakin.

----------


## Leku

Se on nyt vähän sillaviisiin, että tuli sitten tilattua suunnilleen tommonen pula-ajan joulupukinvärinen setti kuin ylle liitetty. Punaiset navat/pinnat ja valkoiset 355 vanteet. 

Eteen 20mm akseli ja taakse 10mm + RWS. Tulihan sitä kyllä tossa vähän aikaa sitten todettua, että takana ei suurtakaan virkaa tommosista linkuttimista ole, mutta ei niistä toisaalta mitään haittaakaan varmaan ole.  :Leveä hymy: 

Samalla laadin pukinkonttiin kilkkeet vanteiden tubeleksoimiseksi.

Saa ny nähä mitä tästäkin tulee.

----------


## walesi

Punavalkosta siitä tulee  :Hymy:

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Onkohan noi valkoiset kehät kevyemmät mitä mustat...?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Leku

Tuskin. Painavammat, kuuluu valistunut arvaus. Ihan vaan suuremman pohjamaalimäärän takia.

Vaihdoin sitten kumminkin noi punaset pinnat mustiin. Vähän rauhallisemman näkönen tulee niillä. Valkoset vanteet kummiskin on jo jonkinmoinen järkytys... 





Mennee se pari kolme viikkoa, ennenkun saa noi alle.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Tuskin. Painavammat, kuuluu valistunut arvaus. Ihan vaan suuremman pohjamaalimäärän takia.



Akan kervelo P3WC:n pelkkä valkia haarukka painaa +20g vs. Punikki versio ja samaa Tune valisti Edwelwaisz yms mallin painoeroksi kun moisia tilasin. No piileva skitsoilu aiheutti että tilasin verrokkisetin myäs mustilla/pinnoilla kehillä, punaisilla nipoilla ja navoilla. Saa sit totuuden irti. Valkiassa maalissa piileskelee nääs mustia aukkoloita jotka vetää maatakohden eli vetovoima on suurempi valkeissa esineissä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Hmmm..periaatteessa vois syövyttää jollain hapolla race7000:sista sen mustankin maalin pois...ellen väärin muista niin jotkut on noinkin keventäneet noita kehiä. Ilmeisesti Akikaan ei ole ihan tälle linjalle lähteny vielä...  :Hymy:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Se musta on useimmiten eloksointi joka nyt painaa less than zero....valkoinen taas pulverimaalia....

----------


## Oz

Suosittelen kuitenkin valkoista. Pysyy kädet puhtaina.

----------


## Portti

> ...niin oliskohan jo väähän liikaa semmoset kokopunaiset pinnat?
> ...



Olisi.

----------


## swinger1

> Hmmm..periaatteessa vois syövyttää jollain hapolla race7000:sista sen mustankin maalin pois...ellen väärin muista niin jotkut on noinkin keventäneet noita kehiä. Ilmeisesti Akikaan ei ole ihan tälle linjalle lähteny vielä...



Kodin putkimiestä ja kiillotustahnaa niin siistit ja kevyet tulee =))lähtee se n 20g poies, ohan sekin jotain  =)
Ja voipi olla että kuskistakin lähtee vähän poies nimittäin on aika työlästä hommaa =)

----------


## Leku

Hmm, silber? 



Ei o mistään kotoisin. Jos jotain maalia, niin valkonen se pitäisi olla? Voihan se luonnossa olla kyllä parempi.

----------


## mtok77

Noi hopeet ei ole tulossa myyntiin vaan ne on demopyöriä.

----------


## Doktor

Onkos kukaan tässä hiljattain tilannu Mojoa? Milloinhan noita alkaa tulla Suomeen? Ite tilasin pari viikkoa sitten, alkaa jo polttelemaan melko pahasti. Suojateipit on jo kirjahyllyn päällä odottelemassa.

----------


## mtok77

Ensi viikolla tulee seuraava kuorma maahan. Oma Ti Mojo on samassa kuormassa...

----------


## Portti

> ...Ite tilasin pari viikkoa sitten, alkaa jo polttelemaan melko pahasti. ...



Heh, tämä oli sen verran hauska juttu, että ihan ääneen piti nauraa. 

T. nimim. 10 kk.

----------


## mtok77



----------


## L.A.D.E

> Ensi viikolla tulee seuraava kuorma maahan. Oma Ti Mojo on samassa kuormassa...



No saitko?Oma kumikylki tuli ainakin ja sain pääsiäishypisteltävää...kuva löytyy Krampin sivulta kohdasta lade...punanapaiset kiekot kyllä pitäisi vielä vaihtaa sopivampaan väriin...jos jotain kiinnostaa noi niin älähtää,en jaksa niitä torille nyt laittaa...

----------


## mtok77

> No saitko?Oma kumikylki tuli ainakin ja sain pääsiäishypisteltävää...kuva löytyy Krampin sivulta kohdasta lade...punanapaiset kiekot kyllä pitäisi vielä vaihtaa sopivampaan väriin...jos jotain kiinnostaa noi niin älähtää,en jaksa niitä torille nyt laittaa...



 
Tulihan se. Pientä hienosäätöä vaille valmis.

----------


## Leku

> ...punanapaiset kiekot kyllä pitäisi vielä vaihtaa sopivampaan väriin...jos jotain kiinnostaa noi niin älähtää,en jaksa niitä torille nyt laittaa...



En ny älähdä, kunhan jeesaan muutevvaan. 
"Tune King Kong/Stans Race 7000/DT Revelation" -setti siellä piileskelee halukkaana vaihtaa taloutta. Kepeä mahtaa olla, vaikka vaihtaisi pinnat Revolutioneihin.

Kattelin viä, että vähän erikoinen tapa vetää takajarruletku, onko tuommoiseen joku erikoinen syy?

Lisäksi huomautan, että alle kympin mojo on jo lähes laittoman kevyt. Tommonen voisi kyllä olla kevennystohtori-korpelolle hyvä AFH:n korvike talviajoon?  :Vink:

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Lisäksi huomautan, että alle kympin mojo on jo lähes laittoman kevyt. Tommonen voisi kyllä olla kevennystohtori-korpelolle hyvä AFH:n korvike talviajoon?



Näteille talvikeleille ehkä, mutta muuten Mojo on ihan liian hieno AFH:n korvikkeeksi. Ongelma on siinä, että AFH on ajossa kelistä riippumatta lähes joka päivä. Ei yhtä maailman hienoimmista täysjoustorungoista voi moiseen käyttöön ajatella, ihottumaa siitä seuraisi.  :Hymy: 

Mutta sellaista oon ajatellut, että kunhan tää kisaintoilu tulevaisuudessa hiipuu, vois rakentaa Mojo SL:stä (tai jostain sen tyylisestä rungosta) alle kymppikiloisen pyhäpyörän.

----------


## Portti

Suora linkki kyläkauppiaan kevyt-Mojon tietoihin löytyypi tuosta:

www.mckramppi.com/Ladekalusto.htm

Ibis on nyt jaetulla kakkostilalla Intensen kanssa Krampin yleisimpien pyörämerkkien listalla. Kännärin ylivalta on vielä ylivoimainen tässä asiassa.

Onko mtok77:n uutukaisesta tulossa kuvia näytille piakkoin?

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Suora linkki kyläkauppiaan kevyt-Mojon tietoihin löytyypi tuosta:



Äärimmäisen hieno! Mikä toi keula on? Luulin, että MRD Absolutea on tarjolla vain 80- ja 100-millisenä, mutta tuo näyttää paaaljon pidemmältä.

Muuten on kovinkin kepeää, mutta stemmi-tanko-yhdistelmästä lähtis varmaan jotain 200 g yhdistelmällä AX Zeus - Easton Monkeylite SL. Ja tekis mieli sanoa, että ajo-ominaisuuksien kärsimättä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## L.A.D.E

Jep,kuitu stongastemmi on kyllä hyllyssä,laitetaan sitten joskus vaakaa varten paikalleen kun saan keveempää jarruakin tilalle...noi elixirit on vain välivaihe....halusin vaan kiillotettua tähän hätään että olisi edes hiukan yksilöllinen,tässä kuitujen maailmassa...keulahan on minute...

----------


## MPI

Tänne kun tulee noita kevyitä rakennussarjoja, niin laitetaan sekaan hieman painavampaa. Anteeksi etukäteen ankkuriosat , rungon raiskaus, kampien ja rinkuloiden väärät asennot, väärät kamera ja kuvaussää, huono tunnelma  ja kaikki muu kuvan aiheuttama mielipaha. Kesärinkuloiksi tulee vanhat Mavic 819 UST + Hope Pro 2, kunhan saan taottu Hopeihin uutta osaa sisään. Kumeja katteellaan sitten vanhasta taikurin hatusta tai sitten kaupasta. Ehkäpä toi uusi Fat Albert tai jos tulisi oikein kuiva kesä, niin voisi vetää vanhalla Killer Been Ust-sarjalla. Sehän on paras kuivan kelin kalliorinkula, onhan se, eiks niin, ihan varmasti, juu...

----------


## L.A.D.E

Ei hätiä mitiä,rakentaa voi miten itse haluaa...vetäähän louppeskin tollasella deehoota...

----------


## Leku

Mikä olla tuo etuhaarukka?

----------


## MPI

Wotan. Puhdistin vaan turhista tarroista.

----------


## PMT

Noista rengas asioista sen verran , ajoin la ensimmäisen lenkin Fat Albert 2,25" UST versioilla,ajoimme Kivikko Hallainvuori myllypyro reittejä neljätuntii maastosta löyty kaikkee mahdollista jäästä kuivaan kallioon, renkaan pito oli todella mahtavaa paineina 1,8 takana 1,6 edessä , ehkä rullaus vanhaan Alberttiin verrattuna sais arvosanan 8,5 mutta muut ominaisuudet 1o,n luokkaa. Minut ja muutaman kaverin renkaat vakuutti hyviksi.Ehkä toi matalampi paine vähän veroitti vierintävastusta ku yleensä en alle 2 barin ole juuri ajellut.

----------


## MPI

Tosta Wotanista vielä sen verran, että olin hieman yllättynyt, miten hyvältä se tuntui suoraan laatikosta laitettuna tuon Pushatun Piken jousiversion jälkeen. Ajettelin PMT:n kommenttien jälkeen vaihtaa saman tien litkut keulaan. Laiskuus kuitenkin yllätti ja päätin kokeilla tehdasasetuksilla. Kunhan saadaan säädöt kohdalleen, katsotaan sen jälkeen mitä tehdään.

----------


## PMT

> Tosta Wotanista vielä sen verran, että olin hieman yllättynyt, miten hyvältä se tuntui suoraan laatikosta laitettuna tuon Pushatun Piken jousiversion jälkeen. Ajettelin PMT:n kommenttien jälkeen vaihtaa saman tien litkut keulaan. Laiskuus kuitenkin yllätti ja päätin kokeilla tehdasasetuksilla. Kunhan saadaan säädöt kohdalleen, katsotaan sen jälkeen mitä tehdään.



Tosta wotanista sen verran , ainut ongelmahan tuon kanssa oli alkujaan ,että  07 ja 08 malleissa kummastakon löytyi vaseliini luiku putkien voitelu aineena ja se ei kestänyt pakkasta ,teimme siitä korjaus ehdotuksen tehtaalle , ottivt sen ilolla vastaan koska olivat ajaneetvain 0 lämpötiloissa ja olivatkiitollisia saamastaan palautuksesta ja ihmettelivät kun kerroimme keulan toimivan erittäin hienosti- 10 astten lämmöissäkin ,tuntui etteivät ymmärrä meitä kun teemme sellaisessa ilmassa nelituntisia sessioita.

----------


## MPI

Eli ovat ehkä ottaneet teidän kommentit tosissaan ;-)

----------


## Leku

> Mennee se pari kolme viikkoa, ennenkun saa noi (I9:t) alle.



Just.  :Sarkastinen: 

"_I phoned Industry Nine last Thursday and they have promised to email me an updated order date._ 
_I don't have this yet but will contact them again today to find out, then I will let you know_".

Tai no, pätee se vieläkin se 2...3 viikkoa.

Sillä aikaa MTOKK voisi jo piikkuhiljaa tykittää Ti Mojonsa kuvakkeita äimisteltäväksi.

----------


## Portti

Asiallisen näköinen peli MPI:llä. Ibis "Synkkä Uhma" Mojo.

----------


## Shimaani

> Wotan. Puhdistin vaan turhista tarroista.



 Mun keula on tarrojen mukaan Wot.  Huima peli joka istunee Iibikseen kuin nenä päähän.  :Hymy:

----------


## mtok77

Kuvia tulee Fillarin seuraavaan numeroon ihmeteltäväksi..

----------


## Portti

> Kuvia tulee Fillarin seuraavaan numeroon ihmeteltäväksi..



Taas pidetään hulluja jännityksessä. On se niin väärin.

----------


## mtok77

Mojo SL:stä saatavilla uusia värejä:

----------


## Leku

Valkia o ehana.

----------


## walesi

Valkonen on hiano juu. Jos sitten joskus, enste maantiekitkutin.

----------


## Leku

Mites muuten, noi eivät liene niitä kummitusmaaleja?

----------


## swinger1

Ne jotka eivät ole vielä päässeet ajamaan Mojoa tarjoutuu siihen mahdollisuus 9.5 Hirvenpäänmajalla Helsingin herttoniemessä.Lisää tietoa jorinoiden demopäivä topicissa.

----------


## Janmppa

Tuollainen valkoinen joskus sitten.

Onneksi tällä hetkellä ei ole paikkaa, missä tuollaisella olisi mukava ajaa.

Mikä Mojo SL:n eurohinta on nyt?

----------


## L.A.D.E

SL Runko foxin iskarilla 2390,00...koko pyörä esim SLX setillä 3290,00...

----------


## mtok77

> Mites muuten, noi eivät liene niitä kummitusmaaleja?



Eivät ole kummitusmaalilla.

----------


## Larsson

Mulla jäi nyt Mojon päivitys projektin jälkeen jäljelle I9 AM kiekkosetti Dt 4.1D vanteilla ja kultasilla navoilla sekä  Push tuunattu 08 Foxin 32 Float RLC. Molemmat siis laitettu viime kesänä ja oikke hyvässä kunnossa. Jos jotaki kiinnostaa...

-L

----------


## ePa

Oliks tämä nyt se topikki mihin kaikkien Ibistien tulee kirjoitella?

Pakko tunnustaa, että oranssi Mojo on tullut talouteen pääsiäisen kuormassa. Ensimmäiset lenkitkin on ajettu ja edelleen olen tyytyväinen.

----------


## Lucky13

> Oliks tämä nyt se topikki mihin kaikkien Ibistien tulee kirjoitella?
> 
> Pakko tunnustaa, että oranssi Mojo on tullut talouteen pääsiäisen kuormassa. Ensimmäiset lenkitkin on ajettu ja edelleen olen tyytyväinen.



Pyöräpornon postaaminen työajalla pitäisi ehdottomasti kieltää. Ajeleppa tuolla töihin joku päivä ja jätä tuohon alaovelle parkkiin niin pääsee hiplaamaan.

----------


## ePa

> Pyöräpornon postaaminen työajalla pitäisi ehdottomasti kieltää. Ajeleppa tuolla töihin joku päivä ja jätä tuohon alaovelle parkkiin niin pääsee hiplaamaan.



Menee vähän "helmiä sioille"-akselille, jos tuolla alkaa työmatkoja kulkea.

Toki joku kerta joutuu tulla töihinkin tuolla, jos meinaa livistää lenkille suoraan töistä...

----------


## haedon

> Pakko tunnustaa, että oranssi Mojo on tullut talouteen pääsiäisen kuormassa. Ensimmäiset lenkitkin on ajettu ja edelleen olen tyytyväinen.



Näkeekös tota vielä joskus Lohjankin poluilla :Sarkastinen: ?

----------


## ePa

> Näkeekös tota vielä joskus Lohjankin poluilla?



Suattaapi olla, että näkee. Tai suattaapi olla olemattakin.

Tarkotuksena olisi L24h ottaa mukaan, ja ehtiä edeltävällä viikolla viikkolenkillekin.

----------


## zetor

ePa on rikkonut kaikki aikaisemmat runkonsa Lohjan poluilla, joten tervetululoa koepommittamaan Ibistä Lohjalle. :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Doktor

Tulihan se.

----------


## Janmppa

mistä tuli?

----------


## Leku

Kiinasta ne kaikki tulee, välikädet toki vaihtelee.

Pirskatti, ei ole I9:t viäkään tullu. Meinasin jo vallan unohtaa, että semmoset oli (on) tuloillaan.

----------


## Doktor

> mistä tuli?



Oulusta tuli, kuutisen viikkoa piti odottaa.

----------


## Mikko Asikainen

Moi! Hakusessa :
-Järkevän hintaiset
-Luotettavat 
-Huollon/korjauksen mahdollisuus Lahden tienoilla, mielellään. Vaikka tilaisinkin jostain muualta.
-Disc
- 1550-1690g jos painais..

-Ryskin välillä melko kivikkoisilla reiteillä joten kestävät jos olis niin plussaa.

-kuskilla painoa 68kg


Tehdassetit hintaluokassa 350-450 euroa ,ehkä hiukan lisää niin CrossMax
Sl tai jotain.

 Ehdotelkaas jotain..

-Mikko

----------


## Itsok

Perus varmoja: DT 240 + Mavic 717 + compin tai revon pinnat. Tai sitten XTR:n navat. Molemmat helposti huollettavissa, suht edulliset, luotettavat ja menee tohon painoluokkaan

----------


## Doktor

Itellä on Dt240+XR4.2D+mitkälie pinnat. Painaa varmaan about 1680g. Maksoi bike-discountissa 369e, nyt näköjään hinta oli noussut jonnin verran. Ostin ja asensin vaimon pyörään, joten en ole vielä kokeillut. Jossain vaiheessa pitää "lainata" pysyväisluonteiseen käyttöön omaan pyörään.. Noiden pitäis olla hyvät mutta omakohtaista kokemusta ei vielä ole. Sinun painolla ja täysjoustolla kestävyyden ei pitäisi olla ongelma, jos ei droppaile tasamaalle useammasta metristä.

----------


## Zarni

Stiffillä 31 pinnaa pois Mojon hinnasta...

----------


## L.A.D.E

Äälä höpäjä,enhän mä saa myytyä yhtään ibistä kun tommosia mainostelet...olis muuten tollanen oranssi runko tossa riippumassa...tuo se pessun runko tänne niin vaihetaan...

----------


## Attitude

> Moi! Hakusessa :
> -Järkevän hintaiset
> -Luotettavat 
> -Huollon/korjauksen mahdollisuus Lahden tienoilla, mielellään. Vaikka tilaisinkin jostain muualta.
> -Disc
> - 1550-1690g jos painais..
> 
> -Ryskin välillä melko kivikkoisilla reiteillä joten kestävät jos olis niin plussaa.
> 
> ...



Easton XC One täyttää noi speksit ja on ainaki omassa käytössä kestäny reilun vuoden ilman ongelmia (ja tuolta muuten tilasin ilman ongelmia...)

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/WH302A07.aspx

----------


## Zarni

> Äälä höpäjä,enhän mä saa myytyä yhtään ibistä kun tommosia mainostelet...olis muuten tollanen oranssi runko tossa riippumassa...tuo se pessun runko tänne niin vaihetaan...



Sori!  :Nolous: 
Sitten kun Iibiksellä saavat vaijerivedot tuosta rungon päältä piiloon, niin voinemme harkita asiaa!

----------


## yypy

Millanen toi Mojo on ajaa asfaltilla?

----------


## Mikko Asikainen

Kiitti vinkeistä! Nuo Eastonit harkinnassa, toki nuo customsetitkin on varmaan hyviä... funtsitaan,tuumitaan.

Jaa,Mojo asfaltilla...hyvähän se sielläkin on polkea.  :Vink:

----------


## Mekka

Koska kaikki vannoutuneet Ibis-kuskit seuraavat tätä palstaa, esitän kysymyksen: Oisko kellään nurkissa ylimääräistä Mojoon sopivaa takaiskaria? Koko on siis tuo 200mm/50mm tai 51mm. Ei tarvi olla uusi ja virheetön vaan toimiva ja halpa. Mulla lähtee tuo DT Swiss taas takuuhuoltoon, kun eivät meinaa saada sitä kuntoon millään Saksassa. Korson mara lähestyy ja iskarille ois tarvetta.

Muuten kokemukseni Dt:stä on ollu erittäin positiiviset, samoilla säädöillä menee kaikki maastot kesät, talvet.

Mailia tai soittoa jos löytyy apuja.

Mika
helhuevo(at)gmail.com
040 334 3197

----------


## JackOja

> Koska kaikki vannoutuneet Ibis-kuskit seuraavat tätä palstaa, esitän kysymyksen: Oisko kellään nurkissa ylimääräistä Mojoon sopivaa takaiskaria? Koko on siis tuo 200mm/50mm tai 51mm. Ei tarvi olla uusi ja virheetön vaan toimiva ja halpa....



En ole Ibis-kuski, mutta huutelenpa tänne väliin, että mittojen mukainen Fox Float R löytyisi Bike-Discountilta hintaan 99,-
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a14...r-200-508.html

----------


## Mekka

Joo, se lähtee vielä tänään tilaukseen, jos ei löydy nopeesti lähempää. Hinta on kohdallaan.

----------


## Leku

> Mojo SL:stä saatavilla uusia värejä:



Aijettä toi valkoinen on kyä korea. 



Niin joo. Sanomattakin selvää, ettei ne jo pari kk sitten tilatut I9 -kiekot ole viäkään tullu. JRA:n setä se vaan ilmottelee, että ei saa I9:ltä tietoa onko vaiko eikö lähetetty. Kohta lasken saatana Visa-koirat irti, nuo verenhimoiset hurtat, joita lakimiähiksi saatetaan erehdyksellisesti kutsua. 

Pulju oli siis toi: http://www.justridingalong.com/shop.php

----------


## haedon

> Aijettä toi valkoinen on kyä korea.



Ja fillarikuumetta 39,5 :Nolous: . No ehkä ensi vuonna......

----------


## ePa

Jep Jep.

Valkoonen on kyllä koria. Meilläkin neiti-ihminen mieltyi tuohon valkoiseen. Suas nähä tulleeko ens kaudeksi laitettua sellanen.

Tulipa vaan tuossa muute mieleen, että montakohan Mojotusta tullee esim ens viikolopun kakkosneloseen yhtäaikaa paikalle, kuulemma Mr. LSV on ilmaantumassa ainakin. Tai sitten esim. Piazzan nurkille kesällä pyörimään? Saataiskohan Suomenniemen kaikki mojooot yhtä aikaa nojailemaan terassin kaiteeseen sillä aikaa kun kuskit viimeistelevät nestetasapainoaan. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mtok77

> Niin joo. Sanomattakin selvää, ettei ne jo pari kk sitten tilatut I9 -kiekot ole viäkään tullu. JRA:n setä se vaan ilmottelee, että ei saa I9:ltä tietoa onko vaiko eikö lähetetty. Kohta lasken saatana Visa-koirat irti, nuo verenhimoiset hurtat, joita lakimiähiksi saatetaan erehdyksellisesti kutsua. 
> 
> Pulju oli siis toi: http://www.justridingalong.com/shop.php



Minulla on pelkästään positiivisia kokemuksia JRA:sta. Tilatut tavarat ovat tulleet todella nopeasti ja sähköposteihin vastataan myös nopeasti.

----------


## Portti

> .... Tai sitten esim. Piazzan nurkille kesällä pyörimään? ...



Olisikohan tuossa Tahkon Ibis-kokoontumisessa tänäkin vuonna järkeä? Olisiko tulijoita?

Itsellä hyvin alkanut 120 km matkalle valmistautuminen on viime aikoina mennyt ihan keturalleen muutto-, autonhaku- ja työkiireiden takia. Flunssankin sain prkl ja nyt on vissiin nelisen viikkoa mennyt ajamatta. Taitaa matka vaihtua kuudeksi kympiksi, mutta Tahkolle ollaan joka tapauksessa tulossa.

Mikko A: Jos et kiekkoja ole vielä hommannut niin ehdotan Crossmax ST:tä. Itsellä on nuo kiekot ja on ihan passelit Mojon tyyliseen pyörään kun ovat enempi all-mountain-henkiset verrattuna Crossmax SL/SLR:ään.

----------


## Leku

Kyylhän sitä tonne Fiaskon terassille joutunee vääntäytymään. 

Paitsi jos en saa uusia kiekkoja siihemmennessä alle, niin en kehtaa tulla. Kun takana on vaan Kingin napa ja edessä Hope ja ne on jo niincu sou laast siison!!!111

----------


## mtok77

Kello 20.00 voisi olla passeli aika. Jos sitä vaikka tänä vuonna pääsisi itsekin paikalle..

----------


## Leku

Jaa kas kiekot onkin rakenneltu "jo" ja lähtee tänään tännepäin. Juhlaa-Fest!  :Hymy:

----------


## MPI

Tuun, jos kerkeen ajoissa "tunturiin".

----------


## mtok77

Törmäsin tuossa Korson maratonilla kaveriin, jolla oli vuoden 1996 teräsrunkoinen Mojo. Oli ostanut sen uutena Suomesta ja peli on satulatolppaa lukuunottamatta alkuperäisessä asussaan. Aivan sairaan hieno! 

Pantiin sit uus ja vanha Mojo yhteiskuvaan..

----------


## Leku

(T)Ransu-cycleskö noita möi aikoinaan, vai oliko joku muu?

Mutta kas. Suvaitsivat saapua nuo oletettavasti mainiot I9 -kiekot. Ai kun onkin koreat, en taida viittiä mettään ollenkaan noilla, kun valkoiset vanteet pölyyntyvät niin herkästi. 

Lykkäsin tossa työpaikan kirjepuntariin noi ja edessä näytti 0,70kg ja takana 0,90kg varustettuna stanin keltasilla vannenauhoilla.

Sopivan kepeät noista kuiteskin tuli, kun toi mun 20mm Hope Pro2/DT Revo/musta 355 settikin painoi sen 704g. 

Takakiekko on oletettavasti korkeintaan samanpainoinen kuin entinen King/DT Comp/317 disk -vanne. Tähän uuteen tulee kummiskin toi DT:n 135x10 RWS -linkutin.

Vekkulia pirinää pitää takanapa ja on hienon näköinen. Voiko ihminen enempää vaatia?

----------


## Leku

Nyt noilla kiekoilla on tullut pari tuntia ajettua ja mikäs, toimiihan ne. 

Tuli vaihdettua samalla alle 2.2 Race Kingit ja kombinaatio rullaa kyllä ihan helvetisti. Tai sitten olin muuten vaan niin innoissani...

Toi vapaaratas onkin yllätyksenä ajossa käytännössä äänetön, ainakin tuohon Kingiin verrattuna, näin uutena ja hyvin rasvattuna. Pehmeästihän toi takanapa muutenkin tuntuu toimivan. 
Vielä se ei ole paukahdellut ja tarraa erittäin nopeasti kiinni. Siitä tulee semmoinen pehmeästi toimiva tunne, kun kampia ei ehdi kiihdyttää vauhtiin ennen vapaarattaan kiinninappausta.

Varaosapinnoja tuli muutamaa eri mittaa paketissa, olikohan niitä 6 kpl yhteensä. Ne taitaakin olla halpoja hankittavia, kun taisivat olla huhujen mukaan sen jonkun 6 eur / kpl + postit ja muut.



Noi tikut on 2.53mm paksuja, joten onhan ne aikalailla tymäkämmän oloisia ulkonäöltään kuin jotkut esmes. Revot, mutta alumiinia kun ovat, niin eipä noi kumminkaan paina juuri mitään.
Pitää nyt ajella ja katella miten asettuvat, luultavasti pitää se mainostettu 1/8-kierros nyt ainakin kiristää.

Nyt tälleen 2,5kk harkinta-ajan jälkeen olisi ollut se & sama laittaa vanteiksi ne DT:n kuitukehät. No, sitten jos/kun noi 355:et naukaisee.

----------


## wanderer

> Tuli vaihdettua samalla alle 2.2 Race Kingit ja kombinaatio rullaa kyllä ihan helvetisti.



Hyvä, nyt on sitten oikeat renkaat alla. Muistat vaan ajaa renkaan nappulaosa maata vasten, toisin kuin eräät  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leku

Aha, kohta ajetaan taas kierroksia 10-ladulla? No, voin mä tulla taas Izmon kanssa sadetta pitämään kuusen alle.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> ...mutta *alumiinia* kun ovat...



Tä? Alumiinipinnat?

----------


## Leku

Kyylläpä kyllä. 7075 amuliinia. Otetaan nyt ihan rauhallisesti ja annetaan setien itte kertoa iihan omin sanoin:

"_Aluminum Spokes? How can they be as strong as steel?_

_By starting with a 20-25% larger cross-sectional area, our machined 7075-T651 aluminum is equal in tensile strength to any 14-gauge or 14/15 DB spoke available. In many ways, the Industry Nine spoke is much stronger, because we have removed all the weak points (known as stress risers) inherent in the design of a traditional hooked steel spoke._ 
_First, the spoke has no bend. This is nothing new, but remains an intelligent design. Most steel spokes fail either at the middle of the bend, or the first thread at the nipple end. By eliminating the bend altogether, the spoke is instantly less prone to fatigue stress failure._ 
_Second, the root diameter of the Industry Nine one-piece spoke thread is actually larger than the diameter of the length of the spoke. Other spokes fail at the first thread because the root diameter (the bottom of the thread’s “V”) is actually the smallest diameter of the spoke, just where slight relative motions of the nipple apply additional bending forces."_

----------


## tomibert

Alumiiniahan ne ovat pinnat Mavicillakin, noissa CrossMaxeissa ja sensemmoisissa, materiaalina kestäväksi todettu. Merkittävä ero syntyy siitä, että Mavicilla kierteet ovat nippeleissä, I9:llä navan rungossa. Jos nyt sattuisi niin, että kierteelle käy jotain, niin kumpikohan on helpompaa vaihtaa?  :Vink: 

Alumiinipinnat eivät veny jännityksen alla kuten teräspinnat, joten tietyissä kuormitustilanteissa CrossMaxien pinnat voivat pullahtaa ulos navassa olevista pesistään. Tämän vuoksi niissä Maviceissa on se muovirinkula pinnojen päällä siellä navassa. I9:ssä tätä ongelmaa ei tietenkään ole, koska rakenne on niin erilainen.

- Tomi

----------


## Leku

Täytyy kyllä sanoa, että pelko navan kierteiden korkkaamisesta on vähän pienempi kuin olematon. Olispahan syy tilata uutta palikkaa, nyt pitää ikäänkuin keksiä tarpeita.  :Cool:

----------


## Portti

Pidetäänkös me sitä vapaamuotoista Ibis-miitinkiä Piazzan päätyterassilla pe klo 20? Minä voisin ainakin tulla paikalle.

----------


## mtok77

Minulle käy tuo Portin ehdotus.

----------


## Leku

Joo kai sitä voisi ilmaantua paikalle. Palautumaan yhdelle oluelle.

----------


## Portti

I'll be there.

----------


## ePa

Kyllä tää nuoriso-osastokin pyrkii paikalle.

----------


## Leku

Pari tuntia viä "töissä" ennen kesälomia. Kyylläpä kiinnostaa...

Tuumasin kummiskin, että liian vähän kuvia tällä sivulla, joten varastin mtbr:stä taas yhden.
On se vaan kiva kun on auto ja fillarin vanteet sävysävyyn.

----------


## TimoF

Saakohan Viperiin kattotelineitä  :No huh!:

----------


## Mekka

Laiskuuttani kysyn täältä ennenkuin lähden kauppakierrokselle...löytyykö Mojon alalinkun laakereita jostain laakerikaupasta pk-seudulta? Käsittääkseni niiden pitäis olla ns. vakiolaakereita. Osaako joku sanoa suoraan tyyppinumeron tai vast. Ylälinkun laakerithan ovat ihan peruskamaa, kuten esim rullaluistimissa.

----------


## MPI

Pitkäjoustoisen proto?



Tuolta löytyy artikkeli patongintaitajille.

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.ph...1&d=1248452591

Nopeasti MTBR:stä lainattuna ja hieman kuvaa tulkittuna;

- ohjainlaakeri näyttää poikkeavan, onko tuo 1,5:n?
- tanakampi alaputki ja iskarin protokiinnitys
- hieman muuttuneet vaijerivedot
- takalinkku taitaa olla joku lopeslinkun kehitysversio

Saa nähdä minkälainen lopullinen versio tulee olemaan.

----------


## mtok77

Hyvältä näyttää! Olin kyllä odottanut että tekisivät ihan kokonaan uuden näköisen rungon.

- Ohjainlaakeri ei näytä olevan integroitu. Lienee 1,25"/1,5".
- Vaijerivedot tuskin ovat lopulliset. 

Odotan innolla lopullista versiota, joka esiteltäneen syksyn messuilla. Taitaa vaihtua meikäläisen Mojo pitkäjoustoisempaan.. 

Kuva tuosta LT:stä löytyi alun perin Velovertin sivuilta. Alla Babelfish käännös uutisesta.

There was up to now no bicycle of Enduro in the Ibis range: that could change soon! The Californian mark seems to have dispatched its two pilots houses (Brian Lopes and Olivier Guincêtre), to not only try to align a result, but also especially to put to the test their very last prototype of bicycle of Enduro. Left raised Mojo to the amphetamines, the spad which we saw this afternoon in the station of Hautes-Alpes develops a little more 160mm of clearance with the back and would weigh a little less 13kg thanks to two carbon half-hulls: that starts to speak like characteristics!! After long discussions with the “Ibis-servant boys”, there would be yet no badly modifications to be made to the project and it thus on there no date of marketing under consideration for the moment. “Wait and see “, but our little finger says to us that you should have fuller infos on this project from here number 215 of Green Bicycle…

----------


## mtok77

Tässäpä tulossa olevan Mojo HD:n speksit:

Mojo "HD" Prototype Specifications

Price and delivery date are both to be decided.

160mm of rear wheel travel.

DW Link Suspension.

26" Wheels.

Target weight for the frame and shock: 6.2-6.5 lbs. (we're not there yet but are fine-tuning the layup).

67 degree head angle with a 160mm fork (Brian was running a 170mm fork this weekend, you can also run a 180mm).

Chain stay length: 17.125".

Top tube lengths are the same as regular Mojos.

12 x 135mm Maxle rear axle.

Post mount magnesium left dropout,	carbon right dropout.

Compatible with the new tapered steerer standard: 1 1/8th hidden upper, 1.5 traditional lower.

Compatible with both Chris King InSet and Cane Creek Frustum headsets.
If you want to run your current straight 1 1/8" fork, we've got you covered too. We will have an adapter available, and you will be able to use a King headset top and bottom.

2.35"-2.5" rear tire depending on brand and height of cornering knobs.

Dual row angular contact bearings in the front of the lower link that have less play than standard sealed bearings. Preload adjustment is not necessary. Large 28mm x 15mm x 7mm radial bearings in the rear for stiffness and long wear.

The leverage ratio, like the Mojo and Mojo SL is designed for air shocks. The Mojo HD comes with a 8.5" x 2.5" Fox RP23. A DHX air will work on all but the small size. A coil shock is not offered because the linkage rates weren't designed for it. We lowered the top tube to get slightly better standover than the regular mojo while having a higher BB because of the longer travel (we managed to retain the DHX air compatibility in 3 of the 4 sizes).

The Bottom Bracket height is 13.8"-14" depending on tires.

Chain guide development is well on its way, we'll announce compatible brands soon.	The frame will not have ISCG mounts so it will not be Hammerschmidt compatible.

The HD runs full cable housing. Rear brake and rear deraileur run on the down tube, with hidden swingarm housing for the rear derailleur.

Front derailleur (if you use one) and adjustible seatpost housing (if you use one) run along the top tube.

And once again, just to make sure you got it, price and delivery date are both yet to be decided.

----------


## Leku

> i for one think there is no need for an hd mojo, cause derby told me the original mojo was a perfectly suitable dh bike!



:d

----------


## mikkox

Moi..

Näin todennäköisesti tulevana Ibistinä olisin kysynyt, että löytyisköhän Oulun seudulta M tai L kokoista Mojoa testattavaksi. Olen pituudelta aika hyvin noiden välissä. Vai millaisia kokemuksia muilla on Mojon koosta. Pituutta mulla on 181,5 ja sisäsauma 84cm.

----------


## mtok77

> Moi..
> 
> Näin todennäköisesti tulevana Ibistinä olisin kysynyt, että löytyisköhän Oulun seudulta M tai L kokoista Mojoa testattavaksi. Olen pituudelta aika hyvin noiden välissä. Vai millaisia kokemuksia muilla on Mojon koosta. Pituutta mulla on 181,5 ja sisäsauma 84cm.



Olen 174 pitkä ja ajelen m-kokoisella Mojolla. Luulen että sinulle olisi L passelimman kokoinen. Kannattaa tosin käydä itse mallaamassa. 

Eikös Oulun Special Bikessa ole koeajopyöränä Mojo??

----------


## mikkox

> Olen 174 pitkä ja ajelen m-kokoisella Mojolla. Luulen että sinulle olisi L passelimman kokoinen. Kannattaa tosin käydä itse mallaamassa. 
> 
> Eikös Oulun Special Bikessa ole koeajopyöränä Mojo??



Ei ollu SB:ssä enää testi Mojoa, menneet myymään sen varmaan. Hetken siinä kuitenkin myyjän kanssa mittaillessa ja vanhaan vertaillessa päädyttiin myös tuohon L kokoiseen. Vihreä runko lähti tilaukseen. Nyt pitäisi sitten varmaan alkaa haalia puuttuvia osia kokoon, onneksi osan niistä voi varastaa nykyisestä pyörästä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mtok77

Onneksi olkoon. Teit hyvän valinnan. 

Ohjainlaakeriksi suosittelen Cane Creek 110is:ää ja keulaksi joku 20 mm akselinen esim. Revelation.

----------


## simojoki

> Ei ollu SB:ssä enää testi Mojoa, menneet myymään sen varmaan.



Etkö sä Epan IbiLovea testannu?

----------


## mikkox

> Etkö sä Epan IbiLovea testannu?



Se on niin hirven kokoinen, että tiesi jo vierestä katsomalla, että on liian iso  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## mtok77

> Etkö sä Epan IbiLovea testannu?



Epan Mojoi taitaa olla xl-rungolla. Tahkolla sitä katselin ja se on kyllä aika iso!

----------


## Sakkeri91

Hirvi se on.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## simojoki

Jaa, enpä arvannu jotta se niin iso - älläksi olisin veikannu. No, nyt sitä on sit Oulun polut täynnä näitä jokunen vuos sitten muodissa olleita muovipyöriä  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## ePa

Jahas jahas. Kuulin nimeni mainittavan.

Eihän tuo mikään hirvi ole, äksälläänki joutu tosiaan hankkimaan pidemmän satulatolpan, kun muuten ei saanut jakkaraa tarpeeksi kauaksi polkimista.

Pittääköhän alkaa keksimään uutta pokaa alle, kun joka nurkalla alkaa kuitukötöstyksiä tulla vastaan :Vink: 

Ja taisi SB demopyörä olla maahantuoja maata kiertävä kappale.

Mutta vihree on imo parempi väri kuin "tylsä" musta. Peukku siitä.

----------


## Dalmore

Olen melko tarkkaan seurannut tämän ketjun välillä värikkäitäkin kiemuroita, mutta en ole ollut huomaavinani puhetta siitä minkä kokoiset kuskit tälläisella ajelee. Itse olen tuollainen karvan yli 190 cm (runko pitäisi vissiin olla Xl ?) ja ajovarustuksessa lähempänä 100 kuin 90 kg. Olen mielessäni ihaillut tuota Mojoa ja nyt olisi mahdollista hankkia sellainen, noissahan ei ainakaan Ibiksen mukaan ole painorajaa. Onko kukaan Mojon omistaja lähellä noita meikäläisen painomittoja ja jo jonkin aikaa Mojolla ajellut, kokemukset kiinnostaa. Kyllä, tiedän että lentokoneetkin on jotain kuitua ja kestävät.

----------


## Leku

Tossahan on noi pari hujoppia, der gÅte & MPI, kutka ovat tommosia 190-jotain. Kyllähän ne jollain XL:llä taitavat kihnuttaa, ei taida nekään olla yhtään liian suuria. Siitä 100kg:sta en sitten tiedä, ei kai kukaan oikeasti noin painava ole?  :Cool: 

Mikäs sulla oli nykyinen pyörä? Että ei kannattaisi tommosta HD:ta sitten odotella? Siihen voi kyllä mennä äkkiä se pari vuotta, mutta kiirekös tässä, valmiissa maailmassa.

----------


## Portti

Dalmore:

Kuten Le Ku mainitsikin niin minä olen kyllä pitkulainen (191 cm), mutta painoa on alle 80 kg eli minun kokemukset eivät liene relevantteja painoasian suhteen. Mitä noiden ameriikan isojen poikien juttuja lukee niin kyllä Mojolla ajelee isompiakin heppuja. Jotkut väittävät runkoa liian fleksiibeliksi, mutta mitään erityisiä kestävyysongelmia ei ole tiettävästi havaittu.

Uskoisin, että alle satakiloiselle Mojo istuu alle ihan hyvin. Tuo tuleva 160 mm HD Mojo saattaa tietysti olla vielä passelimpi jos joustomatkan lisääntyminen ei haittaa.

Niin ja runkokoko XL passannee sinulle mainiosti.

----------


## ePa

190/90+ = XL + 400mm tolppa.

Noilla on spekseillä on nyt menty.

----------


## mtok77

Brian Lopes oli bongattu Whistlerissä Mojo HD:n kanssa







Laitoin jo HD:n tilaukseen.. Kohta puoliin pitää laittaa toi edellinen Mojo myyntiin.

----------


## Leku

Hyvä. Täten myönnän Teille "Vuoden Optimisti" -palkinnon. Der gÅten kepeä 10kk odotus voi olla aika kevyttä HD:n odotukseen verrattuna...  :Hymy: 

Myö kun ei nyt tarvita lisää polkupyöriä, niin piti laittaa tilaukseen yksi "Ibis White" -värinen auto.

----------


## MPI

189/95. Olen tolla XL-rungolla ajellut ala- ja ylämäet. Hyvin kestää mun ajot ainakin Calpiksen ja Sappeen tasoisissa bikeparkeissa. Tosin nyt tuon Ibiksen bikeparkkitoiminnan on korvannut Rautahevosen Sunnuntai. Keulana Ibiksessä 160mm Wotan ja aikaisemmin Fox VanR takana. Nyt kuitenkin olen propannut takaisin tuon RP23:n

----------


## Portti

Mtok:

Juu ei kannattane kiirettä pitää vanhan Mojon myynnin suhteen. Ovatko jotain toimitusaikalupauksia HD:lle antaneet?

----------


## mtok77

No minulla on kuitenkin tuo titaani Mojo, jolla voin ajella niin ei tarvii ilman pyörää olla.

Muotit on kuulemma jo valmiit niin ei pitäisi enää mahdottomia kestää..

----------


## drop

Pyörähuolto.comistako noita ostatte?

----------


## ellmeri

> Saakohan Viperiin kattotelineitä



Eii,kait  :Sarkastinen:  mutta menee se villari siihen kuskin taakse purettuna. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TimoF

> Eii,kait  mutta menee se villari siihen kuskin taakse purettuna.



Ompas huono vehje sitten. Porsseen sentään saa!

----------


## simojoki

[offtopic]


[/offtopic]

----------


## MPI

Mojoja kuljetetaan vain kakkosautoilla...

----------


## ePa

Vaisu Brabus...

Lenkin jälkeen sottaset ajokamat takapenkille kakaroiden viereen...

----------


## MPI

Nahka helppoa puhdistaa. Ainakin noihin Kallardon löylykauhoihin verrattuna. Tosin eipä taida noissa kervelohommissa housunprässit likaantua  :Kieli pitkällä:  . Tosin noissa kaksipaikkaisissa kuupissa on siinä mielessä järkeä, että ei tarvitse raahata akkoja/ukkoja ja lapsia mukana. Pitäisköhän siirtyä tähän

----------


## haedon

> Vaisu Brabus...
> 
> Lenkin jälkeen sottaset ajokamat takapenkille kakaroiden viereen...



No nyt on tännekin Lohjallekin tulossa yksi Ibis Mojo SL :Hymy: .

Mtok77 aiempaan kysymykseen vastaten: Piti tulla aluksi runkosettinä, mutta Jk-Shop teki kohtuullisen tarjouksen WTF:stä XX-osasarjalla, joten sellainen tulee nyt sitten. Saapi nähdä tuleeko tämän vuoden puolella. Riippuu varmaankin kuinka hyvin Sram onnistuu toimittamaan noita XX-palikoita. Sitten joutuu ottamaan lomaa ja lähteä etelänleirille :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## yypy

Voi perkule mikä pakkaus on tulossa!!! Paljonko on luvattu painoa? 10kg?

----------


## haedon

> Voi perkule mikä pakkaus on tulossa!!! Paljonko on luvattu painoa? 10kg?



Eipä tarkempaa tietoa vielä, mutta alle kympin kai. Mun tuunauksessa kevenee vielä pari sataa grammaa :Vink: .

----------


## mtok77

> No nyt on tännekin Lohjallekin tulossa yksi Ibis Mojo SL.
> 
> Mtok77 aiempaan kysymykseen vastaten: Piti tulla aluksi runkosettinä, mutta Jk-Shop teki kohtuullisen tarjouksen WTF:stä XX-osasarjalla, joten sellainen tulee nyt sitten. Saapi nähdä tuleeko tämän vuoden puolella. Riippuu varmaankin kuinka hyvin Sram onnistuu toimittamaan noita XX-palikoita. Sitten joutuu ottamaan lomaa ja lähteä etelänleirille.



Minkä värisen otit? Kuitenkin valkoisen..

----------


## haedon

> Minkä värisen otit? Kuitenkin valkoisen..



Ihan sen perusharmaan punaisilla linkuilla, kun juusto vaihtuu ton DT:n kanssa, mikä on nyt mun cännärissä. Sitten väritkin on sopivat. Valkoisessa kun on sinisävyiset tarrat yms niin ei olis kuitenkaan käynyt noi värit yksiin.

----------


## ePa

> No nyt on tännekin Lohjallekin tulossa yksi Ibis Mojo SL.



Uuh. Ja vielä wtf/XX setillä. *lääh*

Meillä jatketaan vielä neuvotteluja mitä tuolle neidille laitetaan. En siis mitenkään yritä aivopestä valkoseen äsällään...  :Leveä hymy: 

Siitäki sais helepolla kymppikilosen. Oman postipyörän paino pitäs ennen lumien tuloa olla 11.x kg. Sen jälkeen alkaa olla jo vaikeaa tiputtaa "järkevästi" painoa. Imho.

----------


## Portti

Haedon: Onko XX ihan vakiona vm. 2010 WTF-osasarjassa? Itsekin himoinnut tuota XX:ää Mojoon, mutta on sen verran "kohtuulliset" hinnat että ei ehkä kuitenkaan tässä vaiheessa. Olisi myös mielenkiintoista kuulla Dave Weaglen kanta siihen miten tupla-eturattainen XX toimii DW-linkun kanssa kun Dave on joskus saarnannut kaikkien kolmen eturattaan tärkeydestä. Täytyy kysellä joskus mtbr.comissa.

Itsellä olisi ajatus yrittää keventää oma XL-kokoinen pyörä alle 11 kiloiseksi talven aikana. Puolisen kiloa pitäisi saada painoa vaihtamalla Talas DT EXC 150:een ja kiekot esim. Notubes ZTR Olympic (tai 355) + Sapim CX-Ray-DT 240s -yhdistelmään. 

Jos joku törmää edukkaisiin DT:n keulatarjouksiin niin huikatkaa.

----------


## haedon

Empä edes tiedä onko vakiona :Leveä hymy: . Sellaisilla halusin ja sellaiset tulee. Niin ja se hintakin muuttuu kohtuulliseksi kysymällä :Sarkastinen: .

Tosissaan itseltänikin löytyy tuo DT:n EXC -keula ja NoTubesin ZTR Race kiekot Extraliten navoilla ja Race King 2.2 renkuloilla, joten ne vaihtuvat fiiliksen ja käyttötarkoituksen mukaan nopiasti tilalle.

----------


## Portti

> ...Niin ja se hintakin muuttuu kohtuulliseksi kysymällä.



Veikkaanpa, että XX:n osalta tinkivarat voivat olla aika vähäisiä näin ensi alkuun. Katsellaan sitten kun pahin hype on mennyt ohi. 

Tosin köyhällehän vaan nuo on kalliita.





> Tosissaan itseltänikin löytyy tuo DT:n EXC -keula ja NoTubesin ZTR Race kiekot Extraliten navoilla ja Race King 2.2 renkuloilla, joten ne vaihtuvat fiiliksen ja käyttötarkoituksen mukaan nopiasti tilalle.



Kokemukset keulasta ja kiekoista kiinnostaisi.

----------


## haedon

> Kokemukset keulasta ja kiekoista kiinnostaisi.



Kiekot on ainakin ehjät vielä, joten ei nyt ihan kuraa ai nakaan. B-C:stä saa nyt muuten Tunen kiekot Prinsseillä ja prinsessoilla ja Race kehillä ja hintaa oli hinpun päälle 1k. Keula on ehkä paras 140-150mm keula tällä hetkellä, ainakin minun käytöön. Foxeissa kun on ollut vikana etten ole saanut koko joustomatkaa käytettyä kun ollaan tällaisia keijukaisia :Nolous: . Kevään Fillari-lehdessä oli pikatestattu myös DT EXC 150:nen. Katsotaan nyt sitten pystyykö uusi Fox float RLC FIT pistämään EXC:lle kapuloitta rattaisiin.

----------


## Leku

> Piti tulla aluksi runkosettinä, mutta Jk-Shop teki kohtuullisen tarjouksen WTF:stä XX-osasarjalla, joten sellainen tulee nyt sitten.



Juhlaa-Fest!  :Hymy: 

Sen verran ajattelin ilakointia pilata, että esitän kysymyksen: Onko varma, että kyseiset XX -kammekset/rattaat mahtuu paikoilleen/pyörimään? 

Kattelin näes, että jos tuon XTR:n pienimmän rattaan korvaa 26-piikkisellä, niin se ehkä justiinsa mahtuu. Vaan jos rattaat on yhtään sisemmällä, niin voi tulla parku puseroon, taikka sitten ei. Joka tapauksessa, ei sinne yhtään ylimääräistä tilaa jää, mutta onhan se niinkin, että millikin riittää. 

Kannattaisi varmaan kysäistä ajankuluksi suoraan ibiksen jehuilta, ettei vaan tule vitutusta asennuksen yhteydessä.
Sitten tietysti jos toi XX on nykyään ihan virallinen osasarjavaihtoehto, niin unohdetaan höpinät.

----------


## Portti

Yhdyn Lekuun...tai siis olen samaa mieltä siinä, että olisi ainakin mielenkiintoista tietää Ibiksen kanta XX:ään sekä mahtumis-, että jousituksen toimimis-mielessä. Itse meinasin tuota jossain vaiheessa kysellä, mutta kun haedonilla on asia ajankohtainen niin olisiko hänellä motivaatiota kysellä asiasta ja tiedottaa muillekin?

Samalla tulisi testattua Ibiksen hyvässä maineessa olevaa asiakaspalvelua.

----------


## Leku

Onko se pena-setä Tahkon jälkeen jo korjannut sen linkun leekeröinnin tai jopa suorastaan yksiosaisen linkun tilalle vaihtanut? 
Meinaan kun lobster -linkuttimen paras ominaisuus ei suinkaan ole jäykkyys, vaan keskittävä vaikutus.

----------


## haedon

Joo eli se XX-osasarja tulee tosiaan Ibiksen kautta, joten kait ne ovat testanneet että toimii. Heillä on jo XX:sää tehtaalla ja kuulemma saavat toimitettua nopeammin kuin aiemmin oli puhetta, (Lue:taloudellisen tilanteen takia tilauskirjat ovat tyhjillään :Vink: ) jotta tässähän saattaapi päästä jo syksyllä ajelemaan :No huh!: .

----------


## Leku

Minkä kokoiset rattaat sulle tuloo?

----------


## haedon

> Minkä kokoiset rattaat sulle tuloo?



Odotahan ny että saan ensin täydellisen osalistan, kun ei ollut vielä toimittaa. Sitten tietää kertoa :Sarkastinen: .

----------


## drop

Pakko itsekin kehua tuota DT'n EXC150 keulaa vaikka ei Ibiksessä ollutkaan kiinni (ja pyörä jossa oli varastettiin). Tuota edelsi Magura Wotan, Pike 454 ja Revelation 426, lisäksi olen ajellut aika paljon kavereiden Foxeilla. Väittäisin tosiaan parhaaksi kevyeksi / pitkäksi keulaksi, tosi mukava ajella. Ei lyö läpi, mutta saa koko joustomatkan käyttöönsä. 

Ainut miinus on, että se joustomatkan muutos (paluuvaimennuksen lukitus(?)) muuttaa herkästi paluuvaimennuksen asetuksia. Saa siis olla vähän varovainen kun kytkee ominaisuuden päälle jos ei halua paluuvaimennuksen asetusten muuttuvan. Ei suuremmin häirinnyt itseäni kun en ominaisuutta suuremmin kaivannut, mutta voisin helposti kuvitella että paljon käyttävää ärsyttäisi.

edit: ja omalla oli 20mm akselin kanssa painoa 1730g, muistaakseni vielä ennen kaulaputken lyhennystä.

Mistä muuten ihmiset tilailevat noita mojoja? Tuo mainittu jk-shop vaikutti vähän kaukaiselta pääkaupunkiseutuun nähden.

----------


## Leku

Pyörähuolto.com vissiin on kohtuu lähellä?

http://www.pyorahuolto.com/show.php?type=maasto&id=72

----------


## haedon

> Mistä muuten ihmiset tilailevat noita mojoja? Tuo mainittu jk-shop vaikutti vähän kaukaiselta pääkaupunkiseutuun nähden.



Helssingissä pyörähuolto ainakin. Vaikka kyllähän se postin kautta tulee Lohjaltakin tai autolla ajaa reilussa puolessa tunnissa tänne. LSVesamaa on maahantuoja.

Edit: No Leku sitten ehti ensin.

----------


## L.A.D.E

Maahantuojalla on jälleenmyyjä lista sivuillaan ...pyörähuolto .com hoitaa stadin ja minä vähän ylempänä...sain juuri maahantuojalta osalistan xx ja xtr mojo sl settiin...r1 carbon jarrua yms.namua...keulana kuitenkin floatti,no kai senkin saa klikata rokkariksi jos haluaa täydellistä xxsää...jaa niin eihän noi jarrutkaan kuulu xx sarjaan.Antoi  muuten specialprize hinnan syyskuun aikana ennakkotilauksen jättäneille sl versioisille xx ja xtr osasarjaisille mojoille,ilmeisesti jälleenmyyjille mutta siirrettäkööt alennukset lyhentämättöminä kuluttajien käytettäviksi,laitan hintoja sivulleni ettei täällä kukaan hermostu kaupanteosta...

----------


## Portti

Leku: 

Kyselin vähän aikaa sitten Vesamaalta Lopes Linkin perään ja ei ollut silloin varastossa, mutta lupasi toimittaa kunhan saa sopivan värisiä Suomeen.

haedon: 

No ehkäpä Ibiksen pojat on sitten yhteensopivuusasiat miettineet jos osat tulee sitä kautta.

Drop: 

Kiitos DT-palautteesta. Vielä kun löytäisi jonkun edullisen ostopaikan syksyn/talven aikana niin avot. Mojon ostopaikasta: oma runko tuli maahantuojan kautta kun ei siinä vaiheessa vielä jälleenmyyjiä ollut. Nyt jos ostaisin niin kääntyisin kyllä oman kyläkauppiaamme puoleen tuossa Orimattilassa. Siellä Lade palvelee varmasti mielellään myös pääkaupunkiseutulaisia eikä etäisyyskään ole kovin pitkä. Löytyypi tuolta:

www.ladenspeedshop.com

[edit: No perskana Lade itse ehti tuohon väliin.  :Vink: ]

----------


## L.A.D.E

Ei haittaa,olin nopee...nyt on hinnat ja osasarjat sivullani...

----------


## haedon

No niimpäs onkin. Tanko vain puuttuu joka on Easton Monkey Lite SL? Ja navat ilmeisesti AC:n, jos nuo NoTubesin valmisvanteet. Jarruttimet olikin Formulan R1:set eikä XX, mikä on kyllä itse asiassa ihan hyvä juttu :Hymy: . Rattaiden koosta ei ollut L.A.D.E:llakaan tietoa?

----------


## Portti

> Ei haittaa,olin nopee...



Niin aina.





> nyt on hinnat ja osasarjat sivullani...



Oho, onpa edukas SL WTF XX. Paljonko Lade pitäisi laittaa väliä että saisi tuollaisen?

----------


## haedon

> Oho, onpa edukas SL WTF XX.







> Niin ja se hintakin muuttuu kohtuulliseksi kysymällä.

----------


## L.A.D.E

> No niimpäs onkin. Tanko vain puuttuu joka on Easton Monkey Lite SL? Ja navat ilmeisesti AC:n, jos nuo NoTubesin valmisvanteet. Jarruttimet olikin Formulan R1:set eikä XX, mikä on kyllä itse asiassa ihan hyvä juttu. Rattaiden koosta ei ollut L.A.D.E:llakaan tietoa?



Joo xx setissä ei ilmoitettu stongaa mutta olisiko sama kuin xtr eli easton monkeylite xc...eturattaat 28-42...

----------


## Portti

Tuo SL WTF XX:n hinta on yli tonnin halvempi kuin vm. 2009 WTF:n. Jos olisin nyt aidossa ostotilanteessa niin en kyllä enää pelkkää runkoa ostaisi vaan koko pyörän. Noiden XX:ien hinnat erikseen ostettuna on melko tyyriitä.

Taitaa esim. Spessu ja Trek pyytää omista XX:llä varustetuita konkeleistaan aika lailla reippaampia hintoja. Vaikea kuvitella kenenkään enää ostavan moisia vehkeitä kun Mojon tasoisiakin pelejä olisi tarjolla.  :Vink:

----------


## mtok77

> Ja navat ilmeisesti AC:n, jos nuo NoTubesin valmisvanteet. Jarruttimet olikin Formulan R1:set eikä XX, mikä on kyllä itse asiassa ihan hyvä juttu.



Nuo XX-kitin kiekot painavat 1440 gr ja niissä on AC:n navat, Stans 355-kehät, punaiset nipat ja mustat Supercomp-pinnat.

----------


## L.A.D.E

> Tuo SL WTF XX:n hinta on yli tonnin halvempi kuin vm. 2009 WTF:n. Jos olisin nyt aidossa ostotilanteessa niin en kyllä enää pelkkää runkoa ostaisi vaan koko pyörän. Noiden XX:ien hinnat erikseen ostettuna on melko tyyriitä.
> 
> Taitaa esim. Spessu ja Trek pyytää omista XX:llä varustetuita konkeleistaan aika lailla reippaampia hintoja. Vaikea kuvitella kenenkään enää ostavan moisia vehkeitä kun Mojon tasoisiakin pelejä olisi tarjolla.



Noi mun laittamat hinnat on sitten hetken mietinnän/liian kofeiinin juonnin tulos....eli ihan varmasti se viimeinen tingitty hinta eikä virallinen OVH...tai mistä sitä tietää...

----------


## Portti

> Noi mun laittamat hinnat on sitten hetken mietinnän/liian kofeiinin juonnin tulos....eli ihan varmasti se viimeinen tingitty hinta eikä virallinen OVH...tai mistä sitä tietää...



Juu, kohtuullisen hyvä alennus noissa Laden hinnoissa näyttää olevan. Hmmm...olisikohan tuolle minun nykyiselle pelille ostajaa...

----------


## L.A.D.E

Portti,eräs 190 cm/100 kg isäntä soitteli ja kyseli IBISTÄ ja lupasi palata asiaan...jos palaa niin käännytän puoleesi.Tai jos on täällä linjoilla niin tietää mistä ison pelin saisi,kenties...

----------


## Portti

> Portti,eräs 190 cm/100 kg isäntä soitteli ja kyseli IBISTÄ ja lupasi palata asiaan...jos palaa niin käännytän puoleesi.Tai jos on täällä linjoilla niin tietää mistä ison pelin saisi,kenties...



Tämä selvä, kiitos tiedosta. Pistin sinulle myös mailia.

----------


## Leku

Mikäs mikäs, gÅtilla kutisee kovin?

Joo, vaihda tommoseen (osalle näkymättömän kuvan) valkoiseen runkosettiin. On hienoin ikuna. Valkoisessa näkyy koreasti kaikki muodot, muissa väreissä pyöristykset eksyy matkalla rungosta silmään.


Sitten vielä kiekoiksi noi sinivalkoset I9:t, tosin ei ehkä tuota AM -versiota. 


ja eikun suomiajopaita viä päähän, niin avot. Puuttuisi enää sävy/sävyyn sopiva käsilaukku.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Portti

Kutisee, kutisee...ja pyörän vaihtokin kiinnostaisi. 

Tuon 2010 WTF XX:n avulla tulisi hoidettua kaksi kolmesta keskipitkän tähtäimen päivitysajatuksesta eli kiekot ja XX-osasarja. Suunniteltu keulapäivitys tosin jäisi tuosta pois. Jos joku siis tekisi hyvän tarjouksen nykyisestä pelistä niin en panisi vastaan. Jos ei niin sitten jatketaan nykyisen version päivittämistä.

Valkoinen väri ei kylläkään meikäläisen silmään oikein istu toisin kuin Le Kulle, jolle valkoinen taitaisi natsata kun saisi sävytettyä auton väriin passelisti.

----------


## --SJP--

Mutta keulahan on helppo päivittää, sitten kun on uus pyörä ja kaikkee  :Hymy:

----------


## mtok77

Toivottavasti noita Lopes-tarroja ei ole tuotantoversiossa

----------


## Leku

> Joo eli se XX-osasarja tulee tosiaan Ibiksen kautta, joten kait ne ovat testanneet että toimii.



No sinnehän ne osat upposi.

----------


## TURISTI

Ton siistimpi ei pyörä enää voi oikeastaan olla. Mitä tommonen maksaa?
(tosin mieluummin valkoiset kehät sinisillä nippeleillä ja satula vaihtoon)

----------


## Leku

http://www.ladenspeedshop.com/15

Vanteet on erilaiset, muista palikoista en tiiä.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Anteeksi off-topicci, mutta tuo "WTF" kirjainyhdistelmä on tällaiselle nettiaikakauden kasvatille yhtä kuin "What the F**k". 

Takaisin aiheeseen, Mojo SL on ensimmäinen Ibis jonka ulkonäöstä todella tykkään! Mjielenkiintoischta.  :Hymy:

----------


## mtok77

> Anteeksi off-topicci, mutta tuo "WTF" kirjainyhdistelmä on tällaiselle nettiaikakauden kasvatille yhtä kuin "What the F**k". 
> 
> Takaisin aiheeseen, Mojo SL on ensimmäinen Ibis jonka ulkonäöstä todella tykkään! Mjielenkiintoischta.



Ibis oli taas ajatellut että se meinaa way too featherly..

----------


## haedon

On se vaan aika hieno toi valkoinenkin väri, ei vain käy mun setuppiin. Noi CB Cobalt-vanteet taitavat olla jonkun verran painavammat kuin ZTR:ät ja kestävyydenkin kanssa oli ainakin ensimmäisissä versioissa sanomista. Hintaa varmaan enemmän eli enemmän lookkijuttuja. NoTubesiltahan löytyy myös valkoisia vantehia nykyisin. Miltähän näyttäisivät Mojo SL:ässä? Tuleekohan näihin 2010-malleihin jo uusitut versiot kehistä? Vaikka eipä noissa ollut suurta eroa, painossa yhteensä jotain 40g.

----------


## Portti

Oho oho, meikäläiselle oli tullut ensimmäinen punainen pallukka tämän ketjun viime viestien ansiosta kommentilla "säälittävää materialismia". Heh, olisikohan joku kateellinen markettipyöräkuski päättänyt avautua.

Asiaan: 

Ihan asiallisen näköinen tuo valkoinenkin WTF tuossa kuvassa, mutta noita Cobalteja minäkään en ottaisi. Noissa on vissiin tosiaankin ollut jotain teknisiä ongelmia.

WTF-lyhenteen merkitykset taitaa Ibiksen kavereille olla tuttuja vaikka virallinen selitys onkin poliittisesti korrekti. Kyllä vanhat Kalifornialaishipit taitaa olla noiden lyhenteiden taustoista perillä.

----------


## Tmh

Mojo HD:ssa näyttäisi vaijeri ja letku menevän taakse jo huomattavasti fiksumpaa reittiä kuin tuossa perus Mojossa. Toivottavasti on noin myös tuotantomallissa.

----------


## Portti

Punaista pallukkaa taas pukkaa. Ihailtava piirre ihmisessä kun uskaltaa antaa negatiivista palautetta nimettömästi. Näiden nimettömien toivoisin kuitenkin pohtivan esim. seuraavia asioita ennen negatiivisen palautteen antamista:

- Mikäli teillä on jonkun toisen kannasta eriävä mielipide niin voitte kertoa sen vapaasti ja avoimesti kyseisessä keskusteluketjussa mikäli asianne liittyy ketjun aiheeseen. Mikäli teillä on vielä perusteluja mielipiteenne tueksi niin aina parempi.

- Mikäli mielipiteenne/asianne ei liity ketjuun niin aina voi esim. lähettää yksityisviestin henkilölle, jolle haluatte asianne sanoa. Taas asiallinen ja perusteltu lähestymistapa avaa parempia mahdollisuuksia hedelmällisen keskustelun syntymiselle.

- Mikäli olette jostain asiasta eri mieltä ja haluatte antaa negatiivista palautetta jollekin henkilölle niin miettikää mistä asioista olette eri mieltä ja miksi. Pyrkikää antamaan negatiivisen palautteen sijaan ns. rakentavaa palautetta. Rakentavaa palautteessa olisi hyvä kritisoida käyttäytymistä/asioita, ei henkilöä. Lisäksi olisi hyvä antaa tarkkoja esimerkkejä asioista, joista antaa palautetta ja pysyä tosiasioissa ilman yleistämistä. (Rakentava palaute olisi kyllä hyvä antaa kasvokkain, mutta se ei valitettavasti ole mahdollista tässä virtuaalimaailmassa.)

- Mikäli kaiken tämän jälkeen haluatte edelleenkin välttämättä antaa negatiivista palautetta niin miettikää ensin, että haluatteko varmasti antaa tämän palautteen ja jos tämänkin jälkeen olette edelleenkin sitä mieltä, että negatiivista palautetta on välttämätön antaa niin seisokaa edes sen verran sanojenne takana, että ette anna sitä nimettömästi.

Vihreää pallukkaakin oli tullut, kiitoksia niiden antajille!

Niin ja tiedoksi eräälle nimettömälle palautteen antajalle, että ei minua harmita vaikka joku halvemmalla pyörällä ajava kuski ohittaakin minut maastossa. Niin käykin jatkuvasti - viimeksi tämänpäiväisellä lenkillä. Toivotan näille minua parempikuntoisille kuskeille onnea ja jaksamista hienon harrastuksen parissa.

Sorry taas off-topic. Asiaan palatakseni, niin Tmh kyllä HD:n tuotantoversion vaijerinvetojen pitäisi olla erilaiset kuin muissa Mojoissa, näin ainakin Ibis on ilmoittanut asian olevan. Normi-Mojon ja SL:n osalta ei ole kuulunut mitään siitä muuttuuko niidenkin vaijerinvedot jotenkin.

----------


## L.A.D.E

Missä h...lvetissä sää näät pallukoita...emmää nää mitään...

----------


## Leku

Pallukoita? Vai puolukoita? Ne nyt ainakin on punasia.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Satanta

Lade-> tuossa sinun kukkasi yläpuolella, vasemmassa yläkulmassa vastauslootaasi.

----------


## --SJP--

Eikö se ole oikea yläkulma?

----------


## Leku

Puolukoita ja kukkia ja sekoilua kulmissa.

No ihan sama. Miä lähen nyt kaljaa ryystään.  :Hymy:

----------


## --SJP--

Leku, varo puolukoita, älä poimi kukkasia äläkä törmäile kulmiin :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Hans3000

siis ei tollanen mojo ainakaan meikän silmää miellytä, ei tarvi suuttua. 
valkoinen väri kylläkin on helevatan hieno, valkoista pyörää menin itsekin ostamaa ja sinisen myivät, on ne myyjät niin ovelia.
nooh, vaimolle ku mennää ostaa santa cruz julianaa nii jos sen sit sais valkosena.

----------


## Hans3000

ja mitä hittoo toi kukka tossa meinaa?

----------


## L.A.D.E

Ihme sekoo...toion muutes neliö eikä pallukka...

----------


## Satanta

Meinasin antaa itselleni negatiivisen palautteen anonyyminä ja laittaa viestiksi Paskajulli. Ei onnistu.

----------


## Hans3000

lade, ei mulla, ku sulla. viimeks sain kukkia ku pääsin ripille.

----------


## TimoF

[offtopic]
Paappa kursori siihen kukkasen päälle, se kertoo mikä se on.
[/offtopic]

----------


## Pekka L

> ...ei minua harmita vaikka joku *halvemmalla pyörällä* ajava kuski ohittaakin minut maastossa. Niin käykin jatkuvasti - viimeksi tämänpäiväisellä lenkillä. Toivotan näille minua parempikuntoisille kuskeille onnea ja *jaksamista* hienon harrastuksen parissa.



Tuosta voisi kyllä ollakin eri mieltä :Vink: 
Parempikuntoiset jaksaa keskimäärin paremmin ja mitä tuossa noita enemmän mettän puolella viihtyviä olen seurannut, niin se toisenlainen jaksaminen ei ole siitä perseen alla keinuvasta eurokasasta kiinni.

Mä ostin vähän käytetyn täpärirungon ja pulttasin siihen vanhat romut jäykkiksestä ja he-le-ve-tin kivaa on ollut. :Hymy:

----------


## MPI

HD tositoimissa.

http://freecaster.tv/live/mtb/100713...-dh-replay-men

----------


## Portti

PekkaL: 

Minun on vaikea löytää erimielisyyttä meidän jutuista. Vaikuttaa siltä, että molemmat on sitä mieltä, että maastopyöräilu on hyvä harrastus ja hauskaa voi olla kaluston hinnasta riippumatta.

----------


## Pekka L

No niinhän se on, olipa vaan vähän sellainen silmäänpistävä sanavalinta se jaksamista :Vink:

----------


## haedon

No ei ne XX-osat sitten menneetkään aivan heittämällä Mojoon, kun etuvaihtaja(high mount) jää kuulemma kolme milliä ylemmäksi kuin Sramin suositus. Katsotaan nyt sitten mitä Ibiksen pojat saavat aikaiseksi vaihtajan modaamisen kanssa. Voi olla myös että vaihtaja on eri. Näkyy muuten tuossa mtok77:än Eurobike-kuvassa myös että vaihtaja on aivan alareunassa. Pyörän toimitusajankohdaksi annettiin nyt marraskuu.

----------


## Leku

Ibis-Mojo-Review-2009 



Aika erikoisen näköinen albiino?  :Sekaisin: 

Pitäisköhän talvella ittenkin kokeilla yksirattaista mojovaa? Vaikka sitten tätä tässä kettingissä esiteltävää sydeemiä:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=553734

----------


## yypy

On kyllä aika erikoinen! Mihin noilla renkaillakin kuuluis mennä?

----------


## Leku

Baaaariin.

----------


## Portti

Värikoordinaatio on tuossa viety aika pitkälle, mutta punaiset linkut ei istu tuohon värimaailmaan. Hopeat olisivat olleet passelimmat.

----------


## yypy

> Baaaariin.



Baaripyörien säästöversio. :Cool:

----------


## Leku

Jahas, se on der gÅte siirtynyt sanoista tekoihin ks. Torilla oleva XL-mojon myynti-ilmoitus?

Oikein, ei tässä kettingissä muutoinkaan ole aikaa mihinkään leikkipuheisiin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Portti

> Jahas, se on der gÅte siirtynyt sanoista tekoihin ks. Torilla oleva XL-mojon myynti-ilmoitus?...



Näin on näkkileipä. En vissiin oppinut mitään ensimmäisestä 10 kk odotusajasta vaan sama pitäisi saada kokea uudelleen.

----------


## mtok77

Laitoin viimein Lopes-linnun paikalleen kuitu-mojoon.  Hyvin pärjäsin tavan linkuillakin niin ei tullut aiemmin asennettua. 

Samaan syssyyn vaihdoin Mountain King 2,4" tilalle Rubber Queen 2,2" ustit. Huvittavaa kyllä kuningatar on pienemmästä kokomerkinnästään huolimatta saman kokoinen kuin vuorikunkku.. 

Seuraava projekti onkin poistaa turhat osat eli olis tarkoitus tehdä myös kuitupelistä 1*9.

----------


## Portti

> ...Samaan syssyyn vaihdoin Mountain King 2,4" tilalle Rubber Queen 2,2" ustit. ...



Kunhan saat kokemuksia kumi-kuningattarista niin kerropa meillekin miten eroaa vuori-kunkuista kun itseäkin hieman kiinnostaa nut RQ:t MK:n vaihtoehtona. Satuitko muuten punnitsemaan noita renkaita?

----------


## mtok77

En punninnut renkaita. Aamulla testilenkille!

----------


## L.A.D.E

Ajoin Vaasa enduron noilla RQ kumekseilla,tosin 2,5 koossa.Nippanappa mahtui takana pyörimään mutta paras rengas pidoltaan millä olen ikinä ajanut.Asfaltillakin rullasi kuin sliksit...melkein.Painollahan ei voi sitten kilpailla muita vastaan...n.850 g.../ kpl.

----------


## Mekka

> Kunhan saat kokemuksia kumi-kuningattarista niin kerropa meillekin miten eroaa vuori-kunkuista kun itseäkin hieman kiinnostaa nut RQ:t MK:n vaihtoehtona. Satuitko muuten punnitsemaan noita renkaita?







> Eilen pääsin testaamaan Espoon enskan maastoissa Rubber Queen 2.2 UST:ä märällä, ja ne toimi oikein kivasti. Onhan ne tosi pulskat ja painavat, mutta keveiden kiekkojen (1520g/setti) kanssa ei tuu kovin paha kokonaismassa. (En oo puntarin kanssa keventäjä.) Vastaa kooltaan Schwalben 2,35-2.4:sta.
> 
> Fillarina Mojo SL, kiekkoina crossmax slr, lusikallinen Doc Bluen litkua. Kyseisillä vanteilla (17mm) renkaan leveys 55mm ja korkeus 54mm vanteen reunasta.
> 
> + pitää erittäin hyvin märässä kivikossa ja juurakossa (+3 bar) 
> + pitää tietty tautisen hyvin kuivalla
> + rullaa ihan hyvin kovilla paineilla myös asfaltilla (+3 bar)
> + vahvat ja tukevat kyljet, ei taitu alle
> + miellyttävän tukeva ja smootti ajotuntuma juurakoissa 
> ...



Kommenttini rengaskeskustelusta. Nyt oon ajelle 2,5 barin paineilla ja hyvin toimii...

----------


## mtok77

Samaa mieltä Mekan kanssa. On kyllä mielestäni erittäin hyvät renkaat!

----------


## haedon

Ja mulle kanssa tulossa Rubber Queen Ust 2.2". Toisille vantehille sitten kuivalle kelille Race King 2.2" Supersonicit, ellei Hutchinsonin Cobrat osoittaudu aivan übereiksi.

----------


## mtok77

Minulla on ollut jäykkäperässä noi Race King Supersonicit. Muuten aivan loistava rengas mutta kyljet on turhan hauraat. Tahkolle El Granden päällä repes kylki ja mäki mentiin alas työntämällä. Seuraavaksi meinaa laittaa alle Race King Tubelessit. Jos niissä nuo kyljet kestäis. 

Lisääntynyttä painoa joutuu todennäköisesti vielä kompensoimaan kevyemmillä kiekoilla niin ei pyörän kokonaismassa kasva.

----------


## Portti

Kiitos Rubber Queen -kommenteista pojat. Täytyy harkita noitakin vaikka painavathan nuo tosiaankin ovat.

----------


## Leku

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=m1QlwdWnPVk#t=0

----------


## Leku

Tossa nyt viä ton XX:n käypäiset koot:
_




			
				28-42 is what we're getting.

26-39 will not work on the Mojo....

H
			
		


_

Koska:

_




			
				The Front Derailluer can not be positioned low enough.

H"
			
		


_

----------


## haedon

Kuulinkohan oikein kun valtameren takana huhuiltiin 29" Mojosta?

----------


## mtok77

> Kuulinkohan oikein kun valtameren takana huhuiltiin 29" Mojosta?



Minun ymmärtääkseni kyse on enemmänkin harrastajien haaveiluista kun todellisista pyöräuutisista. Muistelen jostain lukeneeni haastattelun jossa tehtaan miehet sanoivat ettei 29":ä ole työn alla.

----------


## haedon

Näin taitaa olla. Ehkäpä voisi kuvitella(tai haaveilla) 2011 uutuudeksi tulevan, kun 2010 on tuo HD.

----------


## Portti

Onkos joku nähnyt DT Swiss EXC 150 -keuloja edukkaasti tarjolla? CRC myisi tuollaista vm. 2009 keulaa 615 GBP hintaan eli n. 670 euroon. Se alkaa vaikuttaa jo ihan kohtuulliselta, mutta eikös noita saanut viime syksynä vitosella alkavillakin hinnoilla. Hmmm...pitäisiköhän tarttua CRC:n tarjoukseen ja vai väijyä vielä alhaisempia hintoja.

CRC:n tarjous löytyypi tuolta:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=33725

Niin ja siinä mielessä tämä ei ole off-topicia kun Mojoonhan tuota ollaan hankkimassa.

----------


## mtok77

Aika lähelle viittä sataa niitä Dt keuloja silloin sai. Nyt en ole vastaaviin tarjouksiin törmännyt. 

Uudet Mojothan toimitetaan sitten aina läpiakselikeuloilla. Eli jos tilaat sen XX Mojottimen niin etukiekko on 15mm akselilla. 

Itse meinasin vaihtaa Piken uuteen Revelation Teamiin. Puolisen kiloa pitäs lähtee painoa pois.

----------


## drop

599 taisi olla halvin hinta jolla noita näin, ja sillä itsekin ostin. Se oli barracuda.be'stä, ja 2008 malli 20mm akselilla. Tuo pyörä varastettiin, mutta keulaa ei ole vielä näkynyt huuto netissä (siitä varmaan saa hyvän diilin kun joskus päätyy myyntiin).  :Irvistys:

----------


## Portti

Kiitos vastauksista pojat.

mtok77: Tuo keula olisi tulossa nykyiseen runkoon kun ei ole ostajaa (vielä) pyörälle löytynyt. Nuo eri akselistandardit muuten turhan paljon hankaloittaa asioita. Keulan pitäisi sopia nykyisten pikalinkullisten kiekkojen kanssa yhteen, mutta siinä tapauksessa tulevaisuudessa ei kyllä tarvitse siirtyä 15 mm akselin kanssa sopiviin kiekkoihin ilman keulan vaihtamista uudelleen. Ei hyvä.

Siis ajatuksena on ostaa normi-pikalinkkujen kanssa yhteensopiva keula ja kun talven aikana on tarkoitus hankkia toisetkin kiekot niin niihin tulisi DT:n RWS akselit. Näin yhteensopivuus myös vanhoihin kiekkoihin säilyisi.

----------


## hekadaleka

Onko mojosta tulossa uus malli vai miks torilla on koko ajan mojoja myynnissä? Sinne vois kohta perustaa oman osaston mojojen myyntiin...

----------


## Portti

Singletrackin sivuille on ilmestynyt uusi Very Long Term -raportti Mojosta. Löytyypi tuolta:

http://www.singletrackworld.com/revi...y-long-termer/

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Lekukin on jo vähän moittinut mojon joustoo ja alkanut pikkuhiljaa suunnitteleen täysjäykkää
Mojoo... teräskeula eteen ja teräslinkku taaksee... :Vink:

----------


## MPI

Homma pelaa Haikaran setien kanssa hienosti. Uusi etukolmio matkalla kohti Espoota. Kaikille muoviosille 3 vuoden takuu. Että silleen.

----------


## Pyöräkaistapää

Mistäs kohtaa siima katkes?

----------


## MPI

Alalinkun etukolmiossa oleva kiinnitysholkki oli antanut hieman periksi. Heilui about 1,0mm:ä Luulin ensin, että linkun laakereissa oli välystä.  

Homma toimi taasen hienosti; sähköposti kuvan kanssa toimarille. 15 minuutin kuluttua tuli vastaus, että menee takuuseen. Runkonumeron ja ostopaikan varmistus. Seuraavana aamuna tuli viesti, että uusi oli jo matkalla. Ja mun runkohan oli vuoden 2007 XL, joka taisi olla toinen runko MTOK:n jälkeen Suomessa.

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Pitäisköhän talvella ittenkin kokeilla yksirattaista mojovaa? Vaikka sitten tätä tässä kettingissä esiteltävää sydeemiä:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=553734



Kaikkia pyydyksiä ne ihmisen raha-arsenaalin menoksi keksii.  :Irvistys:  Silmäys tuotteeseen sai aikaan pettymysten sarjan, jollaisia aika ajoin joutuu kokemaan. Ensinkään tuotteessa ei ole hiilikuitua laisin, eli lähtökohta on vääristynyt, josta aiheutuukin toinen päänvaiva, värivalinta. Valmistajalla ole tarjota tarpeeksi vaihtoehtoja edes lohdutusväreiksi.  :Irvistys:  Tyrkyllä on vaivaiset kolme eri värivaihtoehtoa, joilla ihmisen ajatellaan käyvän täkyyn kiinni. Itse kaipaisin koko sateenkaaren väripaletin jo standardiväreiksi. Kolmannekseen, laitteesta puuttuu melkoisen oleellinen, ketjun rattaalla pitävä rulla tms. Kun vastaan tulee enemmän ruttua, niin takavaihtaja "elää" sen verran, että jossain tilanteessa kettingi löystyy ja riistäytyy kiertoradaltaan eturatasta reunustavien laippojen ulkopuolelle ja pahimmassa tapauksessa päätyy kosketuksiin housujen kanssa, jolloin likaisilla rasvalipideillä on suora yhteys lahkeeseen.  :Irvistys:  Tästä aiheutuvat värimuutokset housuissa olisivat se viimeinen pisara tässä kavalkadissa. Sitä peljätessä sanon tuotteelle ei.

Sen sijaan tälle olen sanonut jo kyllä. Toimii moitteetta, kun vaan säätää kunnolla kohdilleen.

----------


## MPI

Tämä on myös toiminut normimojossa ihan hyvin, vaikka ei hiilaria olekaan. Voi myös hakata huonolla tekniikalla huoletta kiviin.

----------


## Space Cowboy

Tuo Gamutin ohjuri mulla on myös ollut ajossa, mutta nyt hyllytettynä. En kestänyt kauaa kuunnella sen ilmoille loihtimaa melusaastetta, joka syntyy ohjurin rullan ja ketjun aikaansaannoksena. Asia korjaantuisi käyttämällä rullassa samaa materiaalia, mitä esim. mrp käyttää rullissaan.

----------


## MPI

No mulla kyllä ei paljon ääntä lähde. Tosin parempihan tuo rulla olisi kumisena.

----------


## Portti

Meikäläiselle saapui tänään uusi keula Mojoon kun posti toi CRC:stä tilaamani DT:n keulan. Malli on EXC 150 vm. 2009 normi-pikalinkkuyhteensopivana. Tavoiteltu 200 g painonsäästö toteutuu mukavasti kun DT painaa 1.664 g ja vanha Talas oli samalla puntarilla 1.866 g. 

Viime viikolla saapuneen Lopes Linkin punnitsin myös ja näkyy painavan 115 g. Täytyy punnita vanha linkku kun joskus saa LL:n laitettua tilalle.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Lekukin on jo vähän moittinut mojon joustoo ja alkanut pikkuhiljaa suunnitteleen täysjäykkää
> Mojoo... teräskeula eteen ja teräslinkku taaksee...



PErkule! Kukas kävi mun koneella kauden päättäjäisissä kun silmä vältti? Tuntumerkkeinä jäykkä keula ja isot kiekot....kele....

----------


## Sakkeri91

> Tuo Gamutin ohjuri mulla on myös ollut ajossa, mutta nyt hyllytettynä. En kestänyt kauaa kuunnella sen ilmoille loihtimaa melusaastetta, joka syntyy ohjurin rullan ja ketjun aikaansaannoksena. Asia korjaantuisi käyttämällä rullassa samaa materiaalia, mitä esim. mrp käyttää rullissaan.



E13 ohjurit ovat aika hiljaisia hyvin säädettyinä verrattuna noihin Gamuteihin, alarulla on rissa ja sivulevyt ovat jotain pehmeää muovia.
Tosin en tiedä ovatko ne tarpeeksi kepeitä kiiltäviin Mojoihinne.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leku

> PErkule! Kukas kävi mun koneella kauden päättäjäisissä kun silmä vältti? Tuntumerkkeinä jäykkä keula ja isot kiekot....kele....



Hah miä tiiän! Lisätuntomerkkeinä kipparillehauiuzh.

----------


## izmo

ompas väsynyt olo tossa kuvassa.... ihan kuin nyt tässä :Vink:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Hahaa, nyt saat takaisin. Tilaisin sulle 3D Roottori-kammet enkä kertonut sulle.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## izmo

> Hahaa, nyt saat takaisin. Tilaisin sulle 3D Roottori-kammet enkä kertonut sulle.




kyllä kai niillä jotain käyttöö on...? jos en lunasta kampia niin tohtori hakee johonkin projektiin ne varmaan kyllä :Vink: 

kahden rattaan kampia vois joskus kokeilla kun jalat kasvaa paksuksi....

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Juu, mää tiän sun sairauden oireet. Ti-aksila ja 27/40 rattaat. Keraamileekerillä toki.  Ainoo vaan että et sit nöyryytä muita Keltapaitoja enempää lenkillä kun vääntö kasvaa lisää ja sulla on jo väkevät isopyärät alla....  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Space Cowboy

> ompas väsynyt olo tossa kuvassa.... ihan kuin nyt tässä



Ai tässä?  :Vink:

----------


## izmo

non niin! ottakaa heti noi väsyneet kuvat pois täältä... ne ei liity mojoon mitenkään!!!?

 :Vink:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Offtopic jatkuu. Missä oli väsynyt mies reilut pari tuntia sitten!?! Seurue odotteli Konttorissa, muttei johtokahvoja näkynyt...

----------


## izmo

> Offtopic jatkuu. Missä oli väsynyt mies reilut pari tuntia sitten!?! Seurue odotteli Konttorissa, muttei johtokahvoja näkynyt...



kyllä oli eilen tarpeeksi halloveenia että ei tarvi lähtee enään tänään... :Vink:

----------


## mtok77

Palataas asiaan! 

Tässä linkki Ibis-setien Tom Morgan ja Hans Heim mielenkiintoiseen haastatteluun:
http://www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...s-cycles-23802

----------


## työkalupakki

Iltaa,

Olen suunnitellut hankkivani  nykyisen joustopyöräni Ibis Mojoon tai SL:ään. Osaatteko arvon ihmiset kommentoida ko. mallien eroja toisistaan. Luin jostain ulkomaan sivuilta, että Mojon (maali)pinnassa on ainakin ollut jotain halkeamia. Onko enää ajankohtainen ongelma. Minkälainen SL:n kumimaali on käytännössä, onko siitä erityistä hyötyä ? Entä uudet SL:n värit, joissa ei ilmesisesti ole kumimaalia ? Eli summasummarum. Kahdesta ilmeisen hyvästä olisi valittava toinen, hintaero ei ole niin kauhea, etteikö sen selkeistä hyödyistä voisi maksaa.

Olen kiinnostunut ylipäätään muistakin kokemuksista ko. pyörien suhteen.

Kiitos mahdollisista kommenteista.

PS. Terveisiä mtok77:lle, törmättiin Korsossa ja otit palstallakin olevan yhteiskuvan meidän jäykkismojoista.

----------


## mtok77

SL:n ja tavallisen rungon erona ovat hiilikuitu-layoutti ja hiilikuidun laatu(Sl:ssä kevyempi), SL toimitetaan titaani pulteilla ja SL:n satulainsertti ja ohjainlaakerikupit ovat hiilikuitua. Pelkän rungon painoero on 130 grammaa. 

Aika yksittäistapauksia noi maalijutut ovat olleet ja niitä oli alkupään tuotannon perus-Mojoissa. 

Kumitettu maali kestää iskuja eikä se lohkea. Kumitettua pintaa saa tosiaan vaan mustaan SL:ään. Valkoinen ja sininen ovat tavallista maalia. 

Kolme vuotta olen Mojolla ajanut ja olen ollut siihen erittäin tyytyväinen. Ensi kesäksi päivitän rungon HD-versioon ja nykyinen runko menee kohta myyntiin.

----------


## Portti

työkalupakki:

Henkilökohtaisen kokemuksen perusteella Mojo on pätevä pyörä. Minulla on ollut SL-malli reilun vuoden ja sitä ennen muutaman kuukauden ajan käytössä normi-Mojo. Mojo on sopiva pyörä minun ajooni, joka on pääsääntöisesti polkuajelua Salpausselän osittain kivikkoisissa ja juurakkoisissa teknisissä maastoissa, joissa on Suomen mittakaavassa ihan kohtuullisesti korkeuserojakin.

Minusta hallitsevat piirteet Mojossa ovat tasapainoisuus ja mukavuus. 

Edellinen pyöräni (RM ETSX) oli hyvä kiipeämään teknisiä mäkiä, mutta ei niin vahva alas päin tullessa, mutta Mojo on ominaisuuksiltaan tasapainoinen erilaisissa olosuhteissa, se kiipeää mäet hyvin ylös, toimii passelisti teknisissäkin alamäissä ja on hyvä myös teknisessä tasamaastossa. 

Jousitus tasoittaa epätasaisuudet huomaamattomasti ja vaikka jousitus toimii tehokkaasti niin ajo tuntuu silti mukavalta toisin kuin joissain tehokkaasti toimivissa jousituksissa, joissa meno on kuin täryjyrällä ajelisi.

En siis voi hirveästi valittaa ominaisuuksia, eikä kestävyydessä tms. asioissakaan ole ollut ongelmia. Jos jostain pitäisi valittaa niin keskiö on matalahko (tosin siihen tottuu ja siinä on plussapuolensakin) ja integroidusta ohjainlaakerista en tykkää. Niin ja kaverit haukkuu vaijerin vetoja - taitaa olla kateellisten panettelua.

SL:n valintaa normi-Mojon sijaan lienee vaikea perustella järkisyillä. Mikäli viimeisen gramman viilaaminen on tärkeää eikä raha ole este niin miksei SL, mutta normi-mallilla pärjää yhtä hyvin.

----------


## työkalupakki

Kiitos vastauksista arvon keskustelijat. Mietin, että mahtaako se kumimaali olla vaikeampi pestä/ pitää puhtaana kuin maalattu pinta ? Näyttää nää kelit aika kuraisia olevan, toivottavasti ei vaan ole lisääntymään päin tällaiset kelit ... Pitää tässä jatkaa pyörävalinnan pohdiskelua.

----------


## L.A.D.E

Ton kumimaalin etu on just siinä että paska irtoaa paremmin,samaten kaikki nirhamat jotka normi maalipintaan jää näkyviin häipyvät kumimaalista veks kun vähän kihnuttaa...

----------


## Portti

Juu, tuosta kumimaalista irtoaa kyllä lika aika herkästi. Pyörän pesu on helppoa silloin kerran kesässä kun sen jaksaa tehdä.  :Vink: 

Satuinpa sattumalta eilen ottamaan muutaman kuvan omasta pyörästäni kun sattui se pesuhetki kerrankin eteen. Yleisön pyynnöistä huolimatta jaan pari kuvaa tässä yhteydessä.

Ennen pesua:


Pesun jälkeen:

----------


## Leku

On siinä vaan saatu mahdutettua maailmanennätysmäärin nuita avaruudettimia stemmin alle.  :Hymy: 

Mutta eikö der gÅte vieläkään hallussapidä lobsterlinkutinta takapäällänsä?

----------


## Portti

> On siinä vaan saatu mahdutettua maailmanennätysmäärin nuita avaruudettimia stemmin alle.



On se hyvä olla edes jossain lajissa maailman paras!





> Mutta eikö der gÅte vieläkään hallussapidä lobsterlinkutinta takapäällänsä?



LL on ollut hallussa jo jonkin aikaa, mutta pyörään kiinni tuo ei ole vielä itseään löytänyt. Hiljaa hyvä tulee.

----------


## mikkox

Sitä kun on nuo vihreät arvot niin tärkeitä tänäpäivänä, niin se johdosta rantautui Ouluun yksi tällainen tuossa syksyllä  :Leveä hymy: 



Keula sais olla musta, mutta tyydytään tuohon Revelationiin nyt tällä hetkellä, kun sitä ei saanut kuin valkoisena.

----------


## yypy

Todella hieno!

Ei toi valkonen keula mitään haittaa. Saattaa olla jopa hienompi näin.

----------


## mtok77

Valkoinen keula käy vihreän kanssa tosi hyvin! Ja valkoista vanteet kävisi myös tuohon.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Vihree on monesti komein.

----------


## Portti

Asiaa Mikkox! Hieno peli. Mukavaa vaihtelua tuo vihreä väri.

----------


## mtok77

Mielenkiinnolla odotan mitä värivaihtoehtoja Hd:hen tullaan tarjoamaan. 

Vähän on ollut mielessä, että en ota mustaa.

----------


## haedon

Meikän Mojo SL kotiutui tänään JK-Shopista:

----------


## micanon

Hieno pyörä. Kelpais mullekin, myös tuo vihreä.

----------


## ePa

> Meikän Mojo SL kotiutui tänään JK-Shopista:




Onpas se hiano! Joko on eka lenkki tehtynä? Piti viime viikolla käyä hypistelemässä kilkkeitä, mutta ei aikataulu antanut niin paljoa periksi. Onko muuten Lohjan mettiin tulossa lisää Mojoja?

Ja ookko käyttänyt puntarilla jo?

----------


## haedon

:Sarkastinen: Mutta ei se näyttävyydessä pärjää sun oranssille Mojolle tai mikkoxin vihreälle. Että on se Ouluunkin jo jonninlainen Ibis-kanta pesiytynyt :Leveä hymy: . Joo, kävin ajamassa töiden jälkeen Nälköönlammen ympäri eli reilun neljän kympin testilenkki siitä tuli. Jousituksen säädöt olivat kaupan jäljiltä, joten sen toiminnasta ei voi hirveitä analyysejä tehdä. Vähän piti takaa laskea paineita, mutta edessä oli hyvät. Silti tuntui siltä että Fox FIT ei vieläkään yllä DT:n EXC:n tasolle. XX:ät oli todella tarkat, pientä säätöä vielä niin avot. 

Satula ja tolppa vaihtuivat heti keveämpiin kun sattui löytymään varastostasta sellaiset. Hutchinsonin Cobrat tuntuvat olevan enemmän kesäkelin kisarenkaat eli rullaavat hyvin, mutta pito ei ihan huippua ja mutaakin taitavat kerätä nappuloihin. Stemmin käänsin lenkin jälkeen toisin päin, kun tuntui olevan vähän liiankin lepposa ajoasento. Painoksi oli muistaakseni ilmoitettu vajaa 10,3kg ja näppituntumalta vaikutti pitävän paikkaansa. Täytyy punnita, kun ehdin.

Ajossa tuntui aika helpolta ajettavalta eli teknisessä maastossa ei tarvinnut juurikaan keskittyä, vaan painaa junan lailla kivet ja juuret yli. Myös vauhdikas ajelu mutkissa yms meni sujuvasti eikä lähtenyt kunnolla alta kuin kerran jäätyneissä vinojuurakoissa jyrkässä alamäessä. Tässäpä pientä turinaa.......

----------


## --SJP--

> ...Silti tuntui siltä että Fox FIT ei vieläkään yllä DT:n EXC:n tasolle...



 MB:ssä kanssa oli jotain sanomista tosta FIT:stä, siinä oli muistaakseni Talas-malli kyseessä jossain testipyörässä. Foxilta oli vastattu, että noi FIT:t vaatii jonkun verran sissänajoa, ennenkuin alkaa pelittää parhaimmalla tavalla.

----------


## haedon

:Sarkastinen: Saattaapi olla näin että tarvitsee sisäänajoa. Vanhempaan Float RLC:hen verrattuna nyt joustomatka on paremmin käytössä, mutta herkkyyttä tuntuisi olevan vähemmän. DT:n EXC:ssä herkkyyttä on ja myös lähes koko jousto käytössä. Nää nyt on kuitenkin tällaisia hiustenhalkomisjuttuja :Vink: .

----------


## S-Works

> Onpas se hiano! Joko on eka lenkki tehtynä? Piti viime viikolla käyä hypistelemässä kilkkeitä, mutta ei aikataulu antanut niin paljoa periksi. Onko muuten Lohjan mettiin tulossa lisää Mojoja?
> 
> Ja ookko käyttänyt puntarilla jo?



Ei ole tulossa ainakaan tällä hetkellä. Hyvin toimii toi uusi XX osasarja. Pakka ainakin on hienoa työtä, mutta muuten ulkonäkö ja toteutus ei ollu mitenkään ihmeellinen. Hintaansa nähden olisin odottanu jotain parempaa. Kammissa ei ainakaan hinta ja laatu kohtaa.

----------


## Portti

Haedon valitsi sitten kevyimmän/nopeimman värin. Oikein. Punnitustuloksia olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla. Minä laskeskelin SL XX:n painoarvioksi hippasen yli 10,5 kg alkuperäisillä osilla XL-kokoiselle rungolle. Mikäli Haedonin peli on on esim. kokoa M niin painoa olisi n. 150 g vähemmän.

----------


## haedon

> Ei ole tulossa ainakaan tällä hetkellä.



Jahas, pyörän kokoajaltakin saadaan kommenttia :Vink: . Eihän ne kammet paljoa kalliimmat ole kuin XTR:ät ja halvat, kun verrataan vaikka Claviculaan. Renkailla tuli taas luisteltua tänään jäisillä juurakoilla ja kaksi kertaa oltiin Karnaisissa kyljelläänkin. Taitaa vaihtua kohta Rubber Queenit tilalle niin ei tarvii varoa juurakoissa. Punnitaan kun ajamiselta ehdin. Keveni ainakin 150g noilla satula/tolppa muutoksilla :Leveä hymy: . Niin koko oli L ja passeli tällaiselle 179 cm.

----------


## S-Works

> Eihän ne kammet paljoa kalliimmat ole kuin XTR:ät



 Totta perus kammet on saman hintaiset, mutta XX sarjaan ostetaan keskiö erikseen ja jos laitetaan samanlainen ceramic malli kun sullakin tekee se n.160e lisää hintaa. Peruslaakerin eli samanlaisen kun XTR:ssä on saa 25e. Ottiko ajossa se vasemman puoleinen kampi runkoon kiinni? Menee meinaa aika läheltä takahaarukkaa..

----------


## haedon

:Sarkastinen: Joo, näinhän se on. Jätin tarkoituksella mainitsematta ton laakerihomman että saadaan keskustelua. Mutta on ne laakerit vähän halvemmat kuin FSA:n keraamiset, jos jotain positiivista hakee.

----------


## X-terra

FSA:n keraaminen laakeri on 160 puntaa sisältäen rattaat ja 170mm kammet  :Vink:

----------


## haedon

> FSA:n keraaminen laakeri on 160 puntaa sisältäen rattaat ja 170mm kammet



mut se on se vanhempi eikä uusi puna-valko-musta. Kato väritys on tärkee juttu :Vink: .

----------


## Leku

Huraa. Kun kaikki muutkin päivittelee, niin miäkin. Tommosen SD1 -satulan laitoin tilaukseen sen takia, kun se on valkia & kohtuukepeä. Samalla kun haen sen poies, niin joutunee vakavasti tutkailemaan noita keskiöitä, vaikkei nykyisessä mitään muuta vikaa ole, kuin ankea XTR -harmaus.

----------


## Aki Korpela

On kyllä hienoja nää Mojot. Ja erityisesti tuo haedonin kepeäksi rakennettu laite vetää puoleensa. Mahtaa mennä aika hienosti kivikossa...

----------


## drop

> Silti tuntui siltä että Fox FIT ei vieläkään yllä DT:n EXC:n tasolle.



Oon samaa mieltä, vaikka aikaisemmasta on kai parantanut. Tai sitten DT ei vaan ollut niin tahmea... Jotenkin hassua kun Foxin tiivisteitä kuitenkin parjataan.  :Hymy:

----------


## Roto

Jarruista. Mojossa 2009 Formula the onekset; 180mm laikat molemmissa päissä, ku tuli ostettua settinä. Nyt tulee toiset kiekot, jotta voi laittaa alle nopeasti passelit gumekset kelin mukaan. Eli tarvii ostaa toiset laikat. 

Ostanko 2*160mm laikat ja laitan ne takakiekkoihin, eli siirrän nykysen 180mm takalaikan uusien kiekkojen etulaikaksi - VAI ostanko 2*180mm laikat ja jatkan myös takana tolla 180mm levyllä? 

Ei pienintäkään epäilystä, etteikö toi 160mm riittäis meikäläisen suomiajeluihin, lähinnä mielessä et jos vaikka kesällä pääsis alpeille - voiko pitkissä mäissä tarvita takana 180mm levyä? 

Lisäksi, jos siirrän 180mm levyn takaa eteen, niin tarvinko uuden PM adapterin, vai onkohan siinä jo oikea pala sen IS adapterin päällä? Etuhaarukassa siis PM kiinnitys.

Kaikki ajatukset ja tuomiot tervetulleita. Lisämausteena mietin Formulan uusia 2-osasia laikkoja, ku ois koreammat. Mutta tuleekohan ne sivusuunnassa tasan samaan kohtaan ku noi normilaikat... ei nimittäin haluu joutua keskittämään jarruja joka kerta ku vaihtaa kiekot. Uudet kiekot on samoilla navoilla ku nykyset, eli sen suhteen levyn pitäs tulla tismalleen samalle linjalle.

En myöskään ymmärrä onko 2009 ja 2010 1 osasissa laikoissa jotain eroa, bike components listaa molemmat, osanumero on eri, 2010 tietty pari euroa kalliimpi...

Jos jollakulla näkemyksiä niin suurkiitos!

----------


## haedon

Kun on tullut otettua tuntumaa Foxin Float RLC:hen niin vaihtelin joutessani (kun ei ehtinyt ajamaan tänään) tilalle DT:n EXC:n. Katellaan huomenissa mihin tulokseen päädytään vertailussa, näin kuivatestailussa DT tuntui selvästi herkemmältä. Paino heilahti tän hetkisillä osilla karvan alle kympin :Hymy: . Yllättävän kevyt on kuitenkin toi Foxikin, kun ei ollut eroa kuin 50g DT:hen (ilman 15 mm pulttia).

----------


## Portti

> .... Katellaan huomenissa mihin tulokseen päädytään vertailussa, näin kuivatestailussa DT tuntui selvästi herkemmältä...



Myös 32 Talas RLC 2008 -keulaan verrattuna DT on selvästi herkempi. DT tuntuu kyllä hyvältä keulalta nyt kun on muutama lenkki takana. Tosin DT:hen kaipaisi hieman enemmän progressiivisuutta jouston loppupäässä.

----------


## Plus

> Myös 32 Talas RLC 2008 -keulaan verrattuna DT on selvästi herkempi. DT tuntuu kyllä hyvältä keulalta nyt kun on muutama lenkki takana. Tosin DT:hen kaipaisi hieman enemmän progressiivisuutta jouston loppupäässä.



Kyllä kannattaa ennemmin olla Rokkari, saa säädettyä herkkyyden ja progression iskaripumpulla mieleisekseen... :Vink:

----------


## Portti

> Kyllä kannattaa ennemmin olla Rokkari, saa säädettyä herkkyyden ja progression iskaripumpulla mieleisekseen...



Enpä tiedä onko Rokkareissa samaa alkuherkkyyttä kuin DT:ssä. Itsellä on jäykkäperäisessä Reba SL ja ei ainakaan se yllä herkkyydessä läheskään DT:n tasolle. Muutenkin DT:n alkuherkkyys on parasta mitä minä olen päässyt kokemaan keuloissa. 

Tuo progressiivisuuden säätö olisikin muuten mielenkiintoinen. Onko jossain keulassa oikeasti säätöä, jolla voisi säätää progressivisuus vs. linearisuus -akselia? Teoriassa kai jos erikseen voisi säätää sisäänjouston alkuherkkyyttä ja jouston loppupään herkkyyttä niin siinähän progressioaste muuttuisi. Vai? Enkä tarkoita nyt sellaisia jousikeuloja, joissa progressivisuuteen voisi vaikuttaa jousia vaihtamalla.

Vielä parempaa käyttäjän kannalta olisi jos olisi vipu josta kääntämällä keula muuttuisi progressivisemmaksi/lineaarisemmaksi. Helppoa kuin heinänteko.

----------


## drop

Eikös esim. Foxin RC2 keuloissa voi säätää noin? Low speed compression (alkuherkkyys) vs. High Speed Compression (lineaarisuus loppua kohden).

----------


## Leku

Juuei. Noi koskee vaimennuksen säätöjä.

----------


## Plus

Totta maar rokkari on herkkä, senhän saa isoilla negatiivipaineilla niin herkäksi, että imee itsensä kasaan. Tällöin myös progressio on sitä luokkaa, että ei pohjaa ilveelläkään...

Lineaarisuuden ja alkuherkkyyden yhdistäminen onkin sitten hankalampaa, silloin sagia kertyy yleensä liikaakin.

----------


## tomibert

> Eikös esim. Foxin RC2 keuloissa voi säätää noin? Low speed compression (alkuherkkyys) vs. High Speed Compression (lineaarisuus loppua kohden).



Nämä "low speed" ja "high speed" liittyvät keulan joustoliikkeen nopeuteen (esim terävä pomppu vs. keinuhevosen päällä kiikkuvan kuljettajan aiheuttama liike), eivät joustoliikkeen asemaan (alku tai loppu).

Kuten tuossa jo todettiinkin, useimpien ilmakeulojen progressiivisuutta voi säätää positiiivi- ja negatiivi-ilmanpaineiden tasapainoa säätämällä.

- Tomi

----------


## Portti

Taitaisi noilla plussan myyntipuheilla jäädä Rokkarit meikäläiseltä kauppaan.

----------


## mtok77

Lisää tietoja ja kuvia Mojo HD:stä julkaistaan myöhemmin tänään. 

Tässä kuva valkoisesta rungosta, joka on mielestäni ihan v**** hieno! Pitää vielä katsoa mitkä muut värit ovat, mutta se on jo varmaa että minun HD:ni ei tule olemaan musta..

----------


## mtok77

Nyt on Iibiksen sivuilla lisää tietoa HD:stä.. www.ibiscycles.com/mountain/mojohd/

Väreinä tulee olemaan valkoinen, mattamusta/carbon ja värikkäämpi versio josta tulee kuvat myöhemmin.

----------


## Portti

Ei paha! Jännät nuo mustat "teippaukset" kun niistä näkyy hiilari. 2,86 kg näytti olevan L-koon rungon paino iskarin kera.

----------


## Leku

Toivottavasti säätelevät tuota maalausta vielä, sillä katso, takahaarukka on ok, eturunko ei. Koknainen pyörä ei näytä enää oivalta, koska kyljessä ei lue mitään, näytää vähän... mykältä. 

Hyvä et. Oiva toi tietysti on, ei siitä epäilystä, vaikkakin kierrejousi-iskarin olisin jo mieluusti itte nähnyt tuossa kiinni vakiona pyörän luonteesta johtuen.

Onkos kekään muuten aikonut tilata sitä enduron neulaleekerisettiä iskarin silmiin? Töörner -palstalla oli kiperää sanailua aiheesta, kun joku oli asentanut simmottiset iskariinsa ja kertoi tuloksista: siinä isompikin karju herkistyy. Tämä nyt tietty aiheutti porua vinon pinon verran.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Leku

Saapui pakkanen, lumi ja "uusitaan öljyt sekä vaimennuspuolen sisuskalut sekä keulaan että takaiskariin" -aika. Että sikäli vähän epäilyttää nämä DT:n vehkeet - takaiskari kokemusperäisesti ja keula ennakkoluuloisesti - kuka noita virittelee (ja voiko takaiskarille vieläkään tehdä mitään)?

Hyvin se Float tuntuu kyllä kestävän, kun TF:ltä huhuilivat taannoin: "_
We received your forks and shock today and the rear  shock has a problem,
The air can seal housing has started to fold back.  This has caused the wiper seal to come out of the can. The seals behind it were  also getting pushed out."_

Kaippa laittavat paketissa mukaan ton kanisterivainaan, että voin ittekin kattoa, että mikä sille nyt mukamas on tullut.

Kun nyt sitten vaihdetaan vaan ilmakanisteria, kaikki mahdolliset tiivisteet, leekeriä silmiin, vaimennuspuolelle palikoita/kat, niin onhan se iskari sitten vissiin taas joku 75%:sti uusi. 
Onneksi keula päässee helpommalla, ei tule uutta "kuin" vaimennuspuolen tavaroita - uusiksi nakerrettu mäntä ja simmitykset. Eli suunnilleen kaikki, mitkä keulan tuntumaan nyt vaikuttavat, jos unohdetaan väljät liukupuslat ja olemattomat tiivisteet fokstrot-tyyliin*. 

Aiemmassa keulan Pushauskessa oli vähän sitä vikaa, että oli vähän turhan epäherkkä hitaassa vauhdissa (95% mun ajoista kuitenkin), nopeammin lasketeltaessa toimi hienosti. Nyt tämän uusimman vireen pitäisi korjata tämä seikka, eli olla varmaan lähes yhtä hyvä, kuin mitä nämä RS:n blackbox -viritykset ovat suoraan kaupasta...  :Sarkastinen: 

Hiio-hoi.



*) pakollinen ibismi

----------


## MPI

Lämmitellääns vähän aihetta. Näitä pitäisi laskeutua pari valkoista maaliskuussa jos hyvin käy. Harmi vaan, että vanha runko tuli melkein 
uudeksi takuuvaihdettuna, linkut päivitettyä sekä iskarit Pushautettua.

----------


## MPI

> Yritin l......
> -Lassi



Mäkin mietin, että myisinkö "vanhan" rungon pois, mutta taidan laittaa toimiston seinälle raameihin  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Leku

Näkyyköeinäy.



Ei oikeastaan pöllömmän näköinen, maalauksen laadussa voisi olla sanomista (laakerikupesät on maalattu, rajat kiemurtelee jne), mutta noin muutoin perin sievä.

----------


## MPI

Tuos on ainakin "pari" "uutta" väriä + kaapelisuoja

----------


## Patterson

Saakelin hieno tuo hd.

----------


## MPI

Tuolta MTBR:n foorumin kautta poimittua HD:n takapään sorvausta tuunausta

----------


## Leku

Kutkas on tilannu HD:n jo?

----------


## MPI

> Kutkas on tilannu HD:n jo?



+

----------


## zippo

Takarenkaan max leveys normi Mojossa?Mahtuuko 2.6 pyörimään?

----------


## mtok77

> Kutkas on tilannu HD:n jo?



Valkoinen on tuloillansa..

----------


## L.A.D.E

> Takarenkaan max leveys normi Mojossa?Mahtuuko 2.6 pyörimään?



2.5 rubber queenilla ajelin ja alahaarukka sai kyllä naarmuja...

----------


## drop

Varmaan 2.4 Rubber Queen? Se on kyllä valtava kumi.

----------


## MPI

> Takarenkaan max leveys normi Mojossa?Mahtuuko 2.6 pyörimään?



Vastaus suoraan kysymykseen hieman epäsuorasti. Mulla 2.4 Fat Albert mahtuu hyvin, mutta 2,4 Muddy Mary jättää isojen sivunappuloiden väliin joskus kiviä, joista tulee pikkunaarmuja tuohon "rengasväliin" takahaarukassa. Tuo  2.6 isonappulaisena voi kyllä normissa olla ongelma. 2.4 MT:n oli taasen niin kapia, että olis mahtunu 2 kpl rinnan kytkettynä.

----------


## Leku

Voe rähmä. Ei siihen HD:n eturungon vinoputkeen nyt sitten tullut mitään tekstiä. Hyi olkoon tuommoisena; kai siihen joku biltema-teksti sitten pitäisi itse vetäistä.

Tuolla joku on jo saanut kasatuksi kokonaisen kurjistimen ja kokonaisuus on jotenkin vähemmän kuin osiensa summa juuri tuosta eturungon tekstittömyydestä johtuen?
http://www.labicicletteria.net/gare_...o_hd_2010.html

Saiskohan sitä kuitenkin, kaikesta tekstittömyydestä huolimatta, ylipuhuttua ittelleen tommosen HD:n? Se on kuitenkin niin, että jos kohta tilaa, niin jouluksi ehtii? Olishan siinä sitten aikaa laittaa BOS:lle tilaus jostain Devillestä ja vaikka STOY:stä.

Paljos tossa HD:ssä on iskarin mitat?

----------


## mtok77

> paljos tossa hd:ssä on iskarin mitat?



8,5" * 2,5"

----------


## haedon

> Voe rähmä. Ei siihen HD:n eturungon vinoputkeen nyt sitten tullut mitään tekstiä.



No, mä kyl tykkään tollaisesta ettei mainosteta merkkiä liikaa tai ole muuten liikaa tekstiä. Eihän sitä ajaessa näe muutenkaan kuin sen päällä olevan Mojo HD -tekstin.

----------


## Sakkeri91

Kaikki sen Mojoksi tunnistaa kuitenkin, oli niitä tekstejä tai ei.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MPI

Mitä mitä mitä? Miksi noita demo-pyöriä on jo toimitettu afrikkaan???

----------


## Leku

Kuka semmosia huhuaa?

----------


## akkki

Ajetaanko tässä kilpaa HD:llä?



Kuva on viime viikonlopun Super Enduro Cupin ekasta kisasta.

----------


## Space Cowboy

> No, mä kyl tykkään tollaisesta ettei mainosteta merkkiä liikaa tai ole muuten liikaa tekstiä. Eihän sitä ajaessa näe muutenkaan kuin sen päällä olevan Mojo HD -tekstin.



Jolla on silmät se nähköön Ibiksen logon myös ajaessa.  :Vink:  Se teksti siellä vaikuttaa psykoloogisesti. Jo yksistään tieto siitä, että rungon etukolmioon on harmoonisesti sijoitettu teksti "Ibis", rauhoittaa septaalitumaketta. Täytyy ottaa huomioon, että kyseessä on sairaus nimeltään Ibismi, jonka itse olen vielä onnistunut välttämään runsailla talouden hallinnan laiminlyönneillä. Altistavana tekijänä sairastumiseen pidetään yleisesti yliherkkyyttä eräästä hiilestä tehdylle kuitumaiselle ainesosalle.  :Vink:

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Kaikki sen Mojoksi tunnistaa kuitenkin, oli niitä tekstejä tai ei.



Näin saattaisi herkästi arvuutella. Aina on kuitenkin olemassa sellaisia mojopäitä, jotka sekoittaa Kuraharawat, Ibikset ja Jopot keskenään. Kyllä mua ainakin nyppisi pahasti, jos olisin säästänyt kuukausitolkulla Ibikseen, eikä rungossa lukisi selkeästi artikuloituna edes merkkiä, vaan olisi joku pieni tihrustus peräpäässä.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Space Cowboy

En nyt malta jättää vielä yhtä harmittavaa seikkaa sanomatta Ibiksen rungoista. Asia koskee nimittäin rungon etuosassa majailevaa logoa, enkä mahda mitään sille, että siitä tulee mieleen Toyotan logo pystyyn käännettynä 

Armahtakaa epäpuhtaita ajatuksiani...  :Irvistys:

----------


## Leku

Kyllon ruokotonta puhetta! Tai oikein semmosia suttupuheita, niinkun eräskin yks'kätinen fakiiri julistaa. Kostoksi taidankin juua tänään niin paljon kiljua, ettei teille jää yhtään. Siinä on päästäisen kärsimysnäytelmä, mihin miäkin voin uskoa. 

Toinoi. Perin harmillista, että sain jostain päähäni, että tommonen Deville voisi toimia tuossa Jopossakin hyvin. 

160mm/1990g (väitetty) olisi ehkä sopiva konformissi kepeyden & juuston välillä. Harmi sinänsä, kun tää Pushin uusin revisio 140mm Revelationista toimii ihan pirun hyvin, kaikilla nopeuksilla. 
Paluuvaimennustakin voi pitää ny hitaalla ilman mitään haittapuolia, muuta kuin jonkinmoinen "elottomuus" parkkipaikalla notkuttaessa. Maastossa toimii kyllä hyvin, samoin kuin Pushattu Floatti takana. 

Pitäis vissiin taas kokeilla sitä DT:n kuitukanisteria, se kun on melko antiikkinen vaimennukseltaan. Semmoinen joko liian nopea tai liian hidas, molempia siihen ei saa samaan aikaan.

Ei tommosta BOSsia ole vielä missään näkynyt testeissä?

Joo, pitää vaan ennen liikkeellelähtöä särkeä internetti, etten kotio tullessa tilaile  parilla tonnilla iskareita. Olishan siinä kyllä lopputilirahat toisaalta hyvään tarkoitukseen käytetty.  :Hymy:

----------


## S-Works

Lohjalle saapunut valkoinen Mojo SL. Parkin puntari näytti M-kokoiselle raamille 2,44kg.

----------


## Leku

Vissiin Foxin iskarilla puntaroitu?

Kävin tossa arvuuttelemaan, että paljonko valkia (tai mikä tahansa?) maali painaa. Mullahan toi oma DT:n kuitukanisterilla oli lähikaupan vaa'alla 2232g satulatolpan clampin kanssa, arvuutellaan foxin iskarin painoksi se mitälie 210g, kirjallisuusviite antoi DT:lle ~165g. En osaa laskea, mutta arvaan jotain vajaa 50g eroa näille.

Integroidaan, deriveivataan ja muutoinkin myllerretään, niin tosta jäisi rapia +150g maalille painoa. On sitä siinä sitten.

Jos normi-mojotteen ostaa räikeän mustaisena ja vaihtaa siihen titaaniruuvit, kuten SL:ssä on, niin mennee kokolailla samoihin maalatun SL:n kanssa.

No, nykyään kaikki haalii hyppysiinsä vaan HDeita, joten arvuutus oli täten melko turhaa.

----------


## Leku

Olisko se kumminkin siinä? Musta HD ja BOS:n Deville keulalle, loput osat kevennyspuntarilla valiten. 

Myyköhän joku (Lard vai mikä Lordiko se nyt oli) noita ilman tuota vakiotakaiskaria ja milloinkohan saa, jos tilaa heti?

----------


## mtok77

Nyt on ensimmäiset HD:t jo liikkeissä..
Oma pelikin jo Ibiksen varastossa odottamassa kyytiä Suomeen.
Tänään pitää laittaa ilmoitus torille vanhasta Mojostani. M-kokoinen Mojo lähtee sopivaan hintaan..

----------


## Leku

Onko havaintoa, että tuleeko samassa kyydissä ekstrakpl:iä? 

Pitäisi viä nähdä millaiseksi ovat sen mustan HD:n töhertäneet, ennenkuin osaan päättää. No, ei valkia paha olisi ollenkaan, siihenkin ns. tottuu.

----------


## mtok77

Kaik on myyty mitä tulee. Loppukesästä kuulemma saa jos nyt tilaa.

----------


## Leku

Tuleekos tossa muuten mukana toi taka-aksila, vai pitääkö siitä maksaa ekstraa?

----------


## mtok77

Akseli tulee mukana.

----------


## Leku

> Tänään pitää laittaa ilmoitus torille vanhasta Mojostani. M-kokoinen Mojo lähtee sopivaan hintaan..



Ainiin täällä oli toi Torikin. Pitäisi nääs saada mökillekin pyörä, niin ei tarvisi yhtä raahata edestakaisin.

Ensin ajattelin rakentaa vanhasta Intensen Tracerista semmosen, mutta  pitääpä selata noita myyntipalstoja, jos vaikka löytyisi hyväkuntoinen  & käytetty SL?

Kun olis kummiskin ylimääräinen keula, iskareita, kiekot yms. tolppia ja tankoja  valmiina. Tästä tulis semmoinen xc/hiekkatie-pyörä, joten L -koko olis varmaan  oiva semmoiseen.

----------


## MPI

Multa löytyis yksi normi XL-runko kahdella Pushatulla Foxilla. Pitänee myös laittaa torille.

----------


## Leku

Onko toi M3? Oli miten oli, mutta onpa keltaisennäköinen runko?

----------


## L.A.D.E

Joo jossain kuvassa tuo vitamin väri oli paljon vihreempi/komeempi...

----------


## Leku

Onkohan tolla Lobsterilla L-kokoinen runko vai onko HD:ta säädetty rungon osalta tuollaviisiin, että satulatolpan kohta näyttää korkeammalta?

----------


## mtok77

Runkoa on ymmärtääkseni säädetty.

----------


## Leku

Mjaa. Niin että toi olis nyt sitten M-kokoa, kuten tuolla ennenkin olleet molottimet olivat?

----------


## Leku

Mikähän se väri ny sitten oikeasti on? Tääkin kun on aika kellertävä eikä semmonen ikivihreä? Joku uusi Foksi tossa näkyy olevan ja. Oliskohan Lopes-herralla kumminkin L-HD ja tässä kuvassa M?

----------


## mtok77

Mut on vaan toi valkoinen niin hieno..

----------


## yypy

Onko Mojomiehillä kokemuksia Ibiksen Silkistä. Hintakin on madaltunut parilla sadalla viime vuodesta.

----------


## L.A.D.E

On ja hyvin kulkee,rakensin 5,68 kg ohjuksen...

----------


## yypy

Onko jäykkäkin? Vaikuttaa todella mielenkiintoiselta hintaansa nähden, 1460€ haarukan kanssa Suomesta. Mistä kannattaisi hankkia?

Onko muuten sulla LADE jotain kuvia tai specsejä sun filosta?

----------


## Leku

> Mjaa. Niin että toi olis nyt sitten M-kokoa, kuten tuolla ennenkin olleet molottimet olivat?



Juu ei.

----------


## akkki

Myyntipuhetta:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnBuR5i2oY8

----------


## ARJ

Tällä palstalla kehua retostellaan Mojon ylivertaisuutta ja ihmetellään komeita kevään pastillisävyvärejä. Aletaampas puhua välillä vähän asiaakin. Onko kukaan tosimojolainen raaskinut käyttää ajokkiaan metsässä? Niin ihan kurakossa ja juurakossa rytyyttämässä. No minä ainakin olen käynnyt myös muuallakin kuin asfalttiteillä

Minulla on 10 maastolenkkiä vanha Mojo SL. Etuhaarukan seutuvilta alkoi kuulumaan omituista naksetta. Kiristin varovasti ohjainlaakeria ja menin koettamaan kannokkoon että poistuiko naksunta. Yllätykseni oli suuri sillä ääni ei postunut. Tänään sitten otin haarukan poies ja ohjainlaakerit pöydälle. Perusteellisen puhdistuksen jälkeen aloin sovittelemaaan ohjainlaakeria paikoilleen. Autotekniikan miehelle yllätys oli suuri. Laakerin sovite kuituputkeen oli kuin jonkun kyläsepän viimeistelemä, yleisilme oli sanoisinko jopa "rujo" siis ei minkäänlaista tiukkaa sovitusta, laakeri (ylin laaakeri) pääsi elämään sovitteessaan noin 1...1,5 mm. Erikoista sanon minä. No empä siinä pitkään ihmetellyt vaan liimasin ylälaakerin wyrthin kaksoiskomponenttiliimalla jota käytetään muoviosien korjauksessa paikoilleen kuituputkeen. Tällä varmistin tiukan sovitteen. Löin haarukan paikoilleen ja paketti kasaan.

Ai miten kävi ?? en tiedä sillä en ole uskaltanut sitä vielä metsään viedä, mutta huomenna sen teen.

Onko kukaan muu törmännyt tämmöiseen probleemaan?

----------


## Leku

Sen on tarkoituskin olla tuollainen. Siellähän on kartiot vastakkain, joilla keskitys hoidetaan. Alhaalla on ihan sama juttu. 

Sinne väliin kannattaa laittaa vaan jotain rasvaa, ei liimaa. Milläs muuten keskitit laakerin pesään liiman kuivumisen ajaksi? Toivottavasti liimasit sen edes suoraan...  :Cool: 

No, kevät tuli ja tilasin mustan HD:n lAARDIN sPEDEshopista.

Ps. Mettässä en ole käyny - enkä mene.

----------


## mtok77

Jos ohjainlaakerissa ei tuntunut klappia niin en usko että ääni tuli sieltä.

Tuosta voit katsoa esimerkkejä mistä lähteä metsästämään ääntä:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=612319

----------


## L.A.D.E

Joo grattis vaan Leku,sait mailia...tehtaalla vähän hekoteltiin kun kertoivat toimitus ajan...toivottavasti meni sima väärään kurkkuun kun huomasi että tilaus vahvistettiin!

----------


## Leku

No eihän toi ~ +½ a:ta ole edes pitkä aika odotella ja onhan tässä tätä kurjuutta lievittämässä tämä SL, jossei sitten kohta toinenkin. 

Kertokaa sitten oitis, jos/kun jossain mustasta HD:sta kuvan näette - olis kiva tietää mitä on tilattu. 
Otin kummiskin mustan, kun en ole rasilisti ja onhan se kevyempikin.

----------


## Portti

Asiaa Leku! Olisiko toimitusaika sitten todellisuudessa ensi vuoden Tahkon tienoilla?

Tuosta ARJ:n etuhaarukan napseesta ei ole mitään havaintoa kun en ole moiseen ilmiöön törmännyt omassani, mutta uskoisin noiden viisaampien vinkkejä.

Itse sain Mojoon alle tulossa olevat uudet kiekot eilen siihen valmiuteen, että niitä pääsee testaamaan lähipäivinä. DT 240s/Sapim CX-Ray/NoTubes Alpine -yhdistelmällä lähtee n. 300 g pyörivistä massoista. Täytyy olla varovainen, ettei pyörä ryntää alta.

----------


## Leku

Sama se nyt oikeastaan mikä toimitusajaksi muodostuu, ehtiipähän spekuloida osilla rauhassa. Se nyt kummiskin on pyöräilyssä parasta - kiljupäissään arvuutella, että ottaisko tuon vai kumminkin ton.  :Leveä hymy: 

Viä kun osais korjata otsakkeeseen / HD.

----------


## MPI

Kyllä toi erilainen napsunta sieltä täältä on mullekin tuttua. Toi mojon runko on kuin kitara. Pitää olla tarkka noitten osien kireyden suhteen ja kattella, että on liukuvoiteet oikeissa paikoissa. 

Mitä tuohon kestävyyteen tulee, niin ei tuota runkoa normiajolla rikki saa. Jos yleensä rikki saat, niin takuu toimii nopeemmin kun ehdit kissan sanoa. Puhun kokemuksesta.

Katteellaan miten tuo HD toimii...

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Toi mojon runko on kuin kitara. Pitää olla tarkka noitten osien kireyden suhteen ja kattella, että on liukuvoiteet oikeissa paikoissa.



Kyllä vain. Sit kun mulla on HD, niin viritän sen soimaan E-duurissa.  :Vink:

----------


## ARJ

Kävin tänään kokeilemassa sitä tekemääni viritystä ohjainlaakeriin. Napse hävisi ja väljän tunne hävisi ohjainlaakerista, mutta se palasi takaisin lenkin loppupuolella.

Tiedän että siinä on kartiosovitus, mutta ei laakeri saa liikkua pesässään milliäkään, ainakaan minun ymmärryksen mukaan. Kokeilen vielä yhtä viritystä (mitä en vielä tiedä) niin josko napse poistuisi. 

Muuten Mojo SL on aivan loistava peli.

----------


## ARJ

Kyllä toi erilainen napsunta sieltä täältä on mullekin tuttua. Toi mojon runko on kuin kitara. Pitää olla tarkka noitten osien kireyden suhteen ja kattella, että on liukuvoiteet oikeissa paikoissa. 

Mitä tuohon kestävyyteen tulee, niin ei tuota runkoa normiajolla rikki saa. Jos yleensä rikki saat, niin takuu toimii nopeemmin kun ehdit kissan sanoa. Puhun kokemuksesta.

Kitara ??  :Leveä hymy:  kaikkea sitä kuuleekin. Mitä kireyteen tulee niin kun napsahtaa niin nopeasti varttikierros takaisin niin dadaa oikea kireys on silloin kohillaan.

----------


## MPI

Se kitara termi oli niinkuin vähän vertauskuva. Oli vaan tarkoitus ilmaista, että noissa muovirungoissa toi ääni kulkee hieman erilailla. Eikä tarkoitus ollu arvostella sun kiristelytaitojas. 

Oli vaan tarkoitus oikeastaan vastata siihen, että niillä pyörillä ihan oikeasti ajetaankin. Mä olen ajellut/hyppinyt/kaatuillut bikeparkeissa ja alamäkiränneissä ja kasassa on suht koht hyvin pysynyt.

Tosin tosta SL: stä en tiedä, se saattaa olla heikompaa kamaa, joten ajele varovasti.

----------


## Leku

Tuolla olis kaikki värit: http://singlecrown.com/news/89-2010-ibis-mojo-hd

Tosin musta ei jää kuulemma tommoseksi, eikä Vitamin-Piss liene lopulta keltainen, vai mikä toi onkaan.

----------


## Leku

Tästä tapauksesta näyttää muodostuvan varsin viihdyttävä.

----------


## L.A.D.E

Ja kiihdyttävä...

----------


## Leku

Tämä HD -tilaus on sitten lyhykäisyydessään peruttu.

Ei jostain syystä oikein innosta sellainen kaupankäynti, että kun hinta on sovittu ja käsirahakin maksettu, niin sitten myöhemmin joku porras ketjussa kauppias/maahantuoja (mulle on asiakkaana aivan sama kuka siellä ei noudata sovittuja hintoja) alkaa vinkumaan 600 euroa lisää rahaa rungosta. 

Ensin minulle kerrottuna syynä oli dollarin kurssi, sitten myöhemmin "hintojen nosto eurooppalaiselle tasolle". 

Tässä lähtee soitto http://www.exklusiv-bikes.de/ -osoitteeseen ja tilaan HD:n sitten sieltä. Tuolta on sentään hyviä kokemuksia tuon nykyisen SL:n oston kanssa.

----------


## L.A.D.E

Ja wohl...minun pitäisi varmaankin puolustaa tilannetta mutta paskat,yllytin toista asiakasta unohtamaan hoodeen ja rakennan hänelle toisen merkkisen carbonin...kunhan osa osista tulee SAKSASTA.Laitan sitten ison kuvan etusivulle josta linnunkuvan pyyhkäisin jo pois...

----------


## Leku

Exklusive-bikes sai HD -tilauksen ja Herra Lutz jo sen vahvistikin. Näkyy multa näin vanhana asiakkaana putoavan tinkimättä hinnasta satkuja pois, mutta en miä harrastevälineiden kohdalla suuresti muutenkaan tingi. Juhlaa-Fest.

Väri oli pakko vaihtaa valkiaksi, meni mustasta maku ja nyt aloin kertaheitolla rasilistiksi.

----------


## MPI

Kaksi aihiota. Toinen tuli eilen loistavalla MTOK:in avustuksella kotiin. Kasaaminen hieman viivastyy kun CC:stä jäi tuo "conversion crown race" uupumaan.

----------


## Leku

Mitä mahtaa hevoskoot painaa?

----------


## Mikrometri

> Kaksi aihiota. Toinen tuli eilen loistavalla MTOK:in avustuksella kotiin. Kasaaminen hieman viivastyy kun CC:stä jäi tuo "conversion crown race" uupumaan.



Ibis on jo pari konkaa rahastanut. Nyt kunnon buumi, ennakot ja tilit tyhjäksi.

----------


## MPI

> Mitä mahtaa hevoskoot painaa?



2820g ja 2975g

----------


## MPI

> Ibis on jo pari konkaa rahastanut. Nyt kunnon buumi, ennakot ja tilit tyhjäksi.



Joo näin on. Onneks noi on ihan omalla työllä maksettu. Toinen on palvellu hyvin vuodesta 2007. Se on kato sillälailla, että kun tekee oikein kovasti töitä niin voi kerran 3 vuodessa ostaa jotain kivaa itselle. Taas tulee pitkä putki kun joutuu hankkimaan kaikki oheiskilkkeet, että pääsee ajamaan. ;-)

----------


## Leku

Pitäisköhän tässä alkaa arvuuttamaan osia pikkuhiljaa?

Herra Lutz siellä taas huhuilee, että sen listahinnat on jotain tän tyylistä Foxin keulien ja shimanon 2011 osien osalta:

*Fox 2011 Forks* 
36 Float 160 RLC white FIT 20QR/ 1,5  Taper       990,00 € 
36 Float 180 RC2 white FIT 20QR/ 1,5  Taper      1040,00 € 
36 Talas 160 RLC black FIT 20QR/ 1,5  Taper      1080,00 €
36 Talas 180 RC2 black FIT 20QR/ 1,5  Taper      1100,00 €

*DynaSys XT* Group  - *without brake*   500,00 Euro
*DynaSys SLX*  Group - *without  brake*  390,00 Euro

Onko kallista vai ei, sitä ei osaa sanoa, mutta pitääkin laittaa tilaus oostreilijaan, että pääsee taas teippailemaan. Haluaako toveri Wunderbaum osallistua tähän huviin? Miä tarjoon kaljat.

----------


## wanderer

Hä, miä voin toki seurata vierestä kun pyörää kelmutetaan niimmaanpirusti.

----------


## Leku

Joko se on MPI:llä vekotin kohta kasattu? Olikos siinä puntaroinnissa mukana taka-aksila ja tolpan clamppi, toinen näistä, vai ei kumpikaan. Jotain muuta, mitä?

Kai se pitää minunkin aloitella osien hankintaa pikkuhiljaa, koskapa se sakemanne uhkaili, jotta june/july voisi postiloosterissa paukahtaa.

Keula-arvuuttelu on nyt pahasti vaiheessa, mutta jos sitä vaikka tommosen foxin 36:en, joko Floatin tai Vaniljaadin laittaisi eteen muodikkaalla 1.5" alapäällä?
Nythän kun tulivat Ibiksellä järkiinsä ja unhoittivat ainakin toistaiseksi HD:sta integroidun ohjustinleekerin, niin ainakin Kingiltä saisi sopivan in-setin, mutta mikä noista vaihtoehdoista on oikea? "Tapered" vai "Mixed Tapered"?
Mitä muita? Pitää katsella vissiin jotain cane creekin 110:aa, olisi laadullisesti samassa sarjassa, ehkä ylikin.

Vaihteistoksi tulee joku 1 x 10, eteen 32...33 ja taakse 36 isoin. Shimanolla olisi tuloillaan sitä XT Dynasyssiä, mutta pitäähän se nyt herranjestas vähintään XTR:ää olla. Hylkäämme tämän toistaiseksi ja tuumataan sitten kostoksi XX Ass-ramm pakkaa, vaihtajaa ja oikean etujalan vipua? 

Kammiksi käyvät periaatteessa nämä nykyiset XTR:ät hankittavalla (yhdellä) rattaalla, keskiölaakerit jotkut speksiltään tarkat "punaiset". Kokeiluun tommonen MRP.

Mitä puuttuu? Jarrut nyt ainakin. Formulan 2010 Onet, kiitos.

Kiekot nykyiset I9:t, joihin pitääkin muistaa tilata uusi 12mm taka-aksila. Jotku Edgen tms kuitukehät olis näihin tietysti vallan vekkulit, mutta tuumataan niitä sitten, kun nämä vaativat uudelleenrakentamisen. Olisivat kyllä hinnaltaankin erityisen vekkulit...

Jotain puuttunee kai, mutten kun jaksa suunnitella enempää yhdellä istumalla. Jaa no vielä tärkeimpänä tietty iihanat elmukeljut.

Huhhuh.

----------


## MPI

> Joko se on MPI:llä vekotin kohta kasattu? Olikos siinä puntaroinnissa mukana taka-aksila ja tolpan clamppi, toinen näistä, vai ei kumpikaan. Jotain muuta, mitä?



No ei ole vielä, kun unohtui tilata se CC:n conversion crown race 1½" XXII alalaakeriin Wotania varten.
Eli tuo keskimmäinen. 



Oli kerrankin helppo asennus kun ei tarvinnut varoa tuota reunatiivistettä.

Fedex toi siis eilen Jensonilta. Nopee pulju, ihmekauppa. Euroopasta kun ei löytynyt yhtään. 

Punnitus oli ilman taka-akselia satulan clampin kanssa. Mulla menee lähes kaikki osat vanhasta kiinni tuohon uuteen runkoon. 

Jouduin tekemään ohjauslaakeriprässin 21mm kierretangosta ja pulteista sekä helvetin isoista aluslevyistä kun en kauheasti viitsinyt paukuttaa tuota. No ihan hyvin toimi omatekemätkin työkalut.

----------


## ePa

Nojoo... 

Sattuipa sopivasti tuo ison omenan testipäivä loman kohdalle. Ei muuta ku perse kohti Graham hillsejä ja siellähän odotti aimo liuta Iibbiksiä rivissä. Neiti-ekin pääsi vihdoinkin kokeilemaan Mojotusta. Sehän sattu olemaa kaikilla herkuilla. Kuulemma tykkäs, väristä vaan tuli sanomista. Ite pääsin ajamaan eitsdii mallia, niinkuin täkäläiset sanoo. Sain ihan valita värinkin jolla ajaa. Piti valita vitaminpee, ettei sekoitu missään nimessä äs äl versioon. Hyvinhän se kiipesi ja vielä paremmin tuli alas. Iodine kirkot raksutti melko kovasti, mutta hyvä niin, että maaoravat ehtivät alta pois.

-11 vuoden äksteissä ei muuta sanomista kuin taas yks ratas lisää. Ihan ite laskin. Niin ja edessä oli kolome rieskaa... Pitäis löytyä välityksiä. 

Hra Lou oli kovasti hieromassa kauppaa ja sanoi ettei ole ongelmia saada pyöriä. Noh ajetaas postipyörällä hetki vielä, kun kerran takuukin toimii mahtavasti. Kotiin tullessa varmaan pääseekin asennushommiin.

Päätän täältä tähän ja katoan ihmismassaan.

Over and out.

----------


## Leku

Eikös tää ohjustinleekeri nyt sitten ole käypä tähän uuteen mojovaan?
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/mo...317.462.1.html

----------


## ePa

Melekeen väittäisin, että demopyörissä oli tuommoinen.

----------


## Larsson

Meikä on kans vähän kahen vaiheilla tuon haarukan kans. Foxin 180mm Float tai Van. Talasta en viitti ku ei ne ikinä oo niin hyvin toiminu mun mielestä. Nyt mulla on 160mm Lyrikki Coil U-Turn tuossa MojoSL rungossa ja mietin että onkohan tuo uus Float liikaa ilmaiskarin tuntunen. Vanissa taas hirvittää sen paino. Saakohan sitä enään manuaaliin ku keula painaa sitten niin...hmmm. 170mm Lyrik Coil DH vois olla kans ihan hyvä, mutta ehkä kuitenki 180mm niin saa kulmia vielä vähän loivemmiksi ja extra sentin lisää joustoa, jos nyt tuo uus Foxi antaa edes lähelle koko matkaa.

Onko kukkaan koittanu nuita uusia Foxeja? MPI sulla ainaki on jo peli ajossa. Mitä sanot passaako HD tuommoseen Mega avalance tyyliseen rytistelyyn ja satunnaiseen parkissa loikkimiseen?

-L

----------


## MPI

> MPI sulla ainaki on jo peli ajossa. Mitä sanot passaako HD tuommoseen Mega avalance tyyliseen rytistelyyn ja satunnaiseen parkissa loikkimiseen?
> 
> -L



Lyhyt vastaus, että sopii kun Mojokin sopi. MTBR:n puolelta paskalla englannilla kirjoitettuja ensivaikutelmia.

----------


## Leku

Huono ja muutoinkin pettymys kuuluu MPI:n mielestä olevan, joten eiköhän myydä nämä iepikset ja tilata semmoiset Sancta Kurzit tilalle? Tai en tiedä viittiikö sitä kumminkaan, kun tuli jo tilattua tommonen Cane Creekin 110 ohjustinleekeri ja 12mm taka-aksilamuutospalikat I9:n takanapaankin.

Näköjään mustan HD:n ulkonäkö oli lyöty lukkoon. No, semmonen se sitten on. En taida muuttaa tilausta, kun ~tuon näköinen ulkonäkö on vanhentunut jo vuuosia sitten. Nykyäänhän on muodikasta laittaa jotain UD:tä pintaankin.

Seuraavaksi eturattahia. Joku 32...33...34 tullee. Semmoinen alhaaltakin ketjua hamuava ohjuri olis sitten tietty parempi kuin ei-alhaalta-pitävä, esim toi MPI:lläkin olena MRP:n HD-malli, mutta en taida viittiä kuitenkaan. Kait miä tämmöselläkin tulisin toimeen, sillä sanotaanhan mainospuheessakin, että "primary uses: XC race":


Samasta puljusta saisi sitten tuon rataksenkin vissiin vaikka missä kirkuvissa hämyväreissä (mustana).

----------


## Space Cowboy

Omiin kokemuksiin nojautuva vahva epäilykseni kohdistuu tämän ohjurin toimintavarmuuteen täpärissä. Ketju lähtee kumminkin pois rattaan alapuolelta vähänkin röykkyisemmässä maastossa. Pururata xc-kurjuutta harjoitettaessa saattaa toimiakin.




Tästä on ihan hyviä kokemuksia, ja saa eri värisinä. Tosin mikään järin käytännöllinen tämä ei ole:




Toinen hyvä vaihtoehto on tässä. Toimii hyvin jokaisella rataskoolla kun valitsee vain oikean mallin:



Totahan voi sitten kevennellä ottamalla vaikka ton bashguard hässäkän pois. Ei kai kenelläkään ole tarkoitus kiviä päin ajella?  :Vink: 

Tässä vielä kolmas ihan ok vaihtoehto, ainakin jos tilaa vaikkapa Imu Saloselta hiilikuituisen bashringin ton alumiinisen tilalle.




Harmi, että HD molossa vain ohjainleekerin alakuppi on kokoa 1.5", koska nyt emäputkeen ei saa asennutettua ohjauskulmaa 1-2 astetta loiventavia kuppeja ja kippoja. Liekö ehdoin tahdoin tehty jäynä?  :Irvistys:

----------


## KLA

> Harmi, että HD molossa vain ohjainleekerin alakuppi on kokoa 1.5", koska nyt emäputkeen ei saa asennutettua ohjauskulmaa 1-2 astetta loiventavia kuppeja ja kippoja. Liekö ehdoin tahdoin tehty jäynä?



Jos tarvii loivempaa keulakulmaa kuin HD:n 67, niin eikö sitten kannattaisi jo katsella varsinaista DH-runkoa, eikä tollaista "muka-kaikkeen-sopivaa" HD-Mojoa? Ja loiveneehan se kulma tuosta ainakin asteella, jos siihen tällää 180 millisen keulan.

----------


## Ola

> Tässä vielä kolmas ihan ok vaihtoehto, ainakin jos tilaa vaikkapa Imu Saloselta hiilikuituisen bashringin ton alumiinisen tilalle.



Montas iskua kiveen hiilikuituinen bashring kestää?

----------


## Leku

3.8 kpl varmaankin.

----------


## MPI

Noissa kaikissa BB:n väliin asennettavissa on se ongelma, että jossei ole pupuhypyt hallinnassa, saa koko ajan potkiskella oikeaan asentoon. Eritoten kampipuolella alaspäin suuntautuvan chainstayn omaavissa pyörissä.

----------


## Tmh

LG1+ on pysyny BB kiinnityksellä hyvin paikoillaan. Yksi bashguard on mennyt vaihtoonkin jo. Ennen oli MRP G2 Mini ja se taas kääntyi aina iskuista. Johtunee varmaankin erilaisesta pintakäsittelystä tuossa BB:n alle tulevassa pinnassa. MRP:ssä se on luikkaaksi anodisoitua.

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Montas iskua kiveen hiilikuituinen bashring kestää?



Riippuu kuinka paksun rinkulan tekee. Eihän sillä kiveen kuulu kuitenkaan ajaa. Sen funktiohan on olla kevyt, eli pitää vain ketju rattaalla. Eihän xc-/enduropyörissä muutenkaan bashringejä tarvita, mun mielestä. Eri asia jos ajaa alamäkeä.

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Jos tarvii loivempaa keulakulmaa kuin HD:n 67, niin eikö sitten kannattaisi jo katsella varsinaista DH-runkoa, eikä tollaista "muka-kaikkeen-sopivaa" HD-Mojoa? Ja loiveneehan se kulma tuosta ainakin asteella, jos siihen tällää 180 millisen keulan.



Juu mutta jos ei halua laittaa sitä 180 millistä keulaa.  :Vink:  Eihän HD:n kulmat mitään jyrkkiä ole yleiseen tendenssiin nähden. Loivemmat kulmat vaan on mun mieleen ihan trailiajossakin. Kyllähän kulmien säädettävyys on aina plussaa, jotta jokainen voisi säätää pyörän itselleen sopivaksi.  :Vink:

----------


## Patrik

> Toinen hyvä vaihtoehto on tässä. Toimii hyvin jokaisella rataskoolla kun valitsee vain oikean mallin:
> 
> 
> 
> Totahan voi sitten kevennellä ottamalla vaikka ton bashguard hässäkän pois. Ei kai kenelläkään ole tarkoitus kiviä päin ajella?



Jos otat tosta tacon pois niin jäljellä on enää ylähäkki. Tuossa uudessa mallissahan alarulla kiinnittyy tacoon, kun taas vanhassa taco oli erikseen irrotettavissa.
Hyvin toimiva vempele kyllä. Kestää yllättävän hyvin tälliä ja on suht äänetön oikeen asennettuna. Ja on pysyny paikallaan keskiön alla.

----------


## Leku

Kysimys: "_So is the weave that's visible a 'fake' overcoat, or is it the actual  weave of the frame structure? I only ask because on the the latest santa  cruz carbon bikes, the weave is uni-directional, and I was of the  understanding that this was better / stronger. So why ar Ibis either  using a not so good bi-directional weave, or overcoating the real carbon  with an extra carbon weave?"_ 

Vastaus by Ibiksen Hans: "_A little info...  basically it doesn't matter much. 

Most of the load is carried by UD layup under the weave. The woven fiber  can increase the impact resistance somewhat and is also used for  aesthetic reasons. It's a show of skill, getting everything lined up and  looking good. If you use full UD, you can save a little weight, maybe  30 grams + -. 

Some factories refuse to do exposed weave at all, or paint over the  toughest areas to make it easier. Most fully painted frames are all UD,  to save time and a bit of weight.

The majority of the material on our frames is UD as it is with most  frames."_

----------


## Ola

> Riippuu kuinka paksun rinkulan tekee. Eihän sillä kiveen kuulu kuitenkaan ajaa. Sen funktiohan on olla kevyt, eli pitää vain ketju rattaalla. Eihän xc-/enduropyörissä muutenkaan bashringejä tarvita, mun mielestä. Eri asia jos ajaa alamäkeä.



Riippuu missä ajaa, mulla ainakin bashring saa pusua melkein joka lenkillä. Ketjunohjuriksi varmaan hiilikuituinen riittääkin, bashringit erikseen.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TimoF

> Riippuu missä ajaa



Eiks noi Iibikset oo lähinnä semmosia terassipyöriä?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## ePa

> Eiks noi Iibikset oo lähinnä semmosia terassipyöriä?



Joo, ja tuossa Central Parkissa niillä voi taluttaa myös koiraa. Juuri muuhun siitä ei sitten olekaan...

Täällä muutenki on melko siistiä kalustoo kiertämässä tuota puistoa. Ei juuri "hinnat alkaen" malleja näy.

----------


## MPI

> Eiks noi Iibikset oo lähinnä semmosia terassipyöriä?



On ne myös suunniteltu siten, että ne on suht helppoja pitää katumaasturin katolla kun käy Kaivarissa kahvilla.

----------


## TimoF

> On ne myös suunniteltu siten, että ne on suht helppoja pitää katumaasturin katolla kun käy Kaivarissa kahvilla.



Tota saa sit varmaan pullollisen kaupan päälle?

----------


## Plus

Kunnon mojo-spedellä on myös tällainen, eikä mitään puupalikkaa chainstayn alla:

----------


## Subzero

> Kunnon mojo-spedellä on myös tällainen



Made In Taiwan - kumpikin?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## MPI

Ei! Kyllä noi tehdään ihan muksujen toimesta Kiinan kansantasavallassa. Toisaalta tosta rimppakintusta mä en tiedä. Ja eihän leluja suunnitellut aasialaista sukuhaaraa oleva nainen voi kunnon polkupyörää suunnitella. Todellisuudessa ton on varmaan suunnitellu saksalainen insinööri, jonka hakaviivain on vaan varastettu. No mä taidan ihan kostoksi ostaa koko sarjan; transut, handjobit yms. Tosin osa malleista on aika arveluttavia koska ne muistuttaa ihan perinteistä konkelia.

----------


## Leku

Huono oli. Meinaan toi 2011 Foxin 36 Float -haarukka, eikä toi ollut tosiaan ensimmäinen kerta, kun tuommoista on kirjoitettu. 

Hyvin edistyy HD:n kasaus. On sentään jo 12mm taka-aksila ja 110 vuoden takuulla varustettu ohjainleekerikin hankittu.

----------


## kyprok

Noita FIT -vaimennusjärjestelmällä varustettuja floatteja (ainakin 32) on taidettu moittia jo 2010 -malleista lähtien. Toiminta ei kuulemma ole yhtä sulavaa alkupään (small bump) vaimennuksessa kuin aikaisemmassa vaimennusratkaisussa (ei FIT). Ilmeisesti Kashmima -pinnoitteesta odotetaan jonkinasteista apua tähän.

----------


## mnph

Mistäpä olette Mojojanne hankkineet? Mitä runkosetissä on mukana; iskari ja laakeri?

----------


## Leku

Tuolta on mulle tullut taannoin yksi SL ja HD on nyt tulossa: http://www.exklusiv-bikes.de/40993.html

Kyllähän ne kovasti väittävät, että Suomestakin näitä saisi, mutta siitä en sattuneesta syystä tiedä mitään.

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Noita FIT -vaimennusjärjestelmällä varustettuja floatteja (ainakin 32) on taidettu moittia jo 2010 -malleista lähtien. Toiminta ei kuulemma ole yhtä sulavaa alkupään (small bump) vaimennuksessa kuin aikaisemmassa vaimennusratkaisussa (ei FIT). Ilmeisesti Kashmima -pinnoitteesta odotetaan jonkinasteista apua tähän.



Eikös Foxi ole kuuluisa myös siitä, että sitä täytyy ajaa sisään tovi jos toinenkin? Täähän on justiinsa yksi hifilaitteen tunnuspiirre. Toiset jättää ökyhintaiset luurinsa soimaan yöt päivät läpeensä ennen kuin tohtivat asentaa kapineet kultakorvillensa. Samaa systeemiä voidaan soveltaa myös keulaan. Eli Foxi kiinni vaikka johonkin isku-vasarointi-tärinä-koneeseen josko se loihtisi pintakireyden pois, sillä eihän pintakireellä keulalla ajonautintoaan kannata pilata. Tuo Kashmima kuulostaa lähinnä jollekin itämaiselle kusetukselle, jonka filosofia nojaa kultaisen värin alkukantaiseen viekoittelevuuteen. Tällaisista harhoista heränneet ovat keksineet sanonnankin, jossa on vinha perä; "kaikki ei ole kultaa mikä kiiltää". Aika näyttää pitääkö sanonta paikkansa uuden Foxin kohdalla. Tuommoista kun jo vähän meinasin kaavailla itselleni.  :Irvistys:  Avoin öljykylpy kuulostaa kyllä paljon rehellisemmältä kuin nämä kaikki salamyhkäiset patruunahössötykset. Sitäpaitsi eikö patruunan kuulu aina laueta jossain välissä, johan se nimikin jo viittaa siihen?  :Vink:

----------


## Hannu S

Mites tota...ei kai noissa 32 ja 36 malleissa ole sama juttu kuin 40, eli että vaimennus on ollut patruunatyyppinen jo vuosia, mutta sitä on keksitty kutsua FIT:ksi vasta vuodesta x eteenpäin? Ainakin tuon 40 suhteen on aika paljon ollut väärinkäsityksiä kun porukka fiilistelee että pitää olla FIT, vaikka ne on kaikki olleet tosiasiassa samanlaisia jo ties kuinka kauan ja vain nimi on vaihdettu...

Onhan siinä patruunassa siis jotain pieniä muutoksia ollut vuosien varrella, mutta rakenne on ollut sama alusta asti.

----------


## Leku

> Eikös Foxi ole kuuluisa myös siitä, että sitä täytyy ajaa sisään tovi jos toinenkin?



Eikö vaan juuri päinvastoin? Noissahan on ennemminkin ollut perinteisesti väljät puslat, josta syystä Voks mainosti sitä "hydrodynaamista voiteluansa", ettei olisi joutunut remppaamaan jok'ikistä keulaa. 
Kiva työnnellä pyörää eteenpäin ylämäkeen, kun keulaa lonksuu ja jos pahasti mulkaisee sitä hän, heittää viä öölit silimään.





> Avoin öljykylpy kuulostaa kyllä paljon rehellisemmältä kuin nämä kaikki salamyhkäiset patruunahössötykset.



Nythän tuota virtsan karkaamista on Fokseissa yritetty estää asentamalla keulaan jonkinmoinen rakko (Bladder). Eikun miten se meni, öljyn määrää nyt on ainakin saatu vähennettyä ja keulaa tätämyöten kepeytettyä. Mun onnella se gummi vaan kitisisi vasten yläputkien sisäpintaa...  :Hymy: 

Aikamoista lottoamista olis tilata se BOS Deville, eikä sitä vissiin saa taper -kaulaputkosella? Vai saako? Muista vaihtoehtoja ovat siis kaikesta rienauksesta huolimatta nämä 36 -voksilot ja joku Lyrik. Hinnathan noissa on kokolailla keskenään kilpailukelpoiset.

----------


## mtok77

Ibikseltä tulee ensi kaudeksi HD myös 140 mm takajoustolla. 
Speksit täältä: http://www.feedthehabit.com/mountain...s-mojo-hd-140/

----------


## yypy

Onko tuo nyt todellakin tarpeen tehdä välimallia? Tietysti, jos helposti tulee, niin ei siitä mitään haittaakaan ole.

----------


## mtok77

Luulen että sieltä tulee vielä lyhytjoustoisempi ja kevyempi Mojo SL..

----------


## mtok77

Luin tuon jutun tarkemmin ja tajusin, että ei sieltä uutta mallia ole tulossa.

Vaihtamalla HD:n takaiskarin ja sen etukiinnikkeet saa joustomatkan lyhennettyä 140 milliin.

----------


## yypy

Kevyempi ja 100/120 milliä joustava mojo olis aika mahtava, mutta pelkäämpä ettei lompakko kuitenkaan kestä sitä.

Nimimerkillä: Mojohaaveilija

----------


## Leku

No osta santa cruz tai gigantti. Sitä en tiedä, että onko crutsi sen kevyempi, mutta kai se muutoin suunnilleen ok on.

Nää nykyiset on vissiin vaan tämmösiin mullitteluihin kaavailtu, tämä hyppii & pomppii kuvassa tuolla normimojolla:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvRkrfPt_4A&hd=1

----------


## haedon

Kyllä mullekin kelpaisi sellainen 100mm joustava alle kaksi kiloinen maraton-Ibis -raami.

Mutta sitä ennen hierotaan kauppaa Haggalugista :Vink: .

----------


## haedon

> ...Vaihtamalla HD:n *takaiskarin* ja sen etukiinnikkeet saa joustomatkan lyhennettyä 140 milliin.



 :Sarkastinen: Eikö tuota olis saanut tehtyä pelkällä etukiinnikkeen muutoksella? Kuka ny vielä ostaa toista iskariakin jotta saa lyhyemmän jouston?

----------


## Leku

No vissiin tilasin sitten tommosen BOS Devillen? Paha tietää, kun en ranskaa taida. Jotain siinä BOS:n webbisivulla naksuttelin ja "siit se ajatus sitte vissii lähti".  :Sekaisin: 

Ilmottelin samalla Herra Lutz:lle saksaan, että:

_Sehr geehrter Herr,
Bitte bei der Lieferung ein MRP Kettenfuhrung und eine Flasche Ibis Schnaps gehören.

Auf einmal!_".

Sittenhän pitää tilata keulaan CC:n ohjainleekeriin se 1,125" konversio-race. Senkin vissiin saa varsin kätevästi tuosta naapurista, Competitive Cyclististä?

Sitten pitäisi arpoa ne 10 -vauhtiset palikat vielä + joku eturastas, mutta emmiä tänään taida jaksaa.

----------


## Portti

Mitäs Le Kunta Kinte meinasit vanhalle Mojolle tehdä? Pistätkö myyntiin vai löytyykö käyttöä omassa taloudessa?

----------


## Leku

Kai siihen vois valaa lyijyä sisään ja upottaa mereen, eli enpä tiiä. Taikka vois siitä jonkun mökkipyörän tehdä tai laittaa vaikka traineriin kiinni.

----------


## TURISTI

Mut siistit noi XTR:n uudet kammet! Onkos noi mallia SS vai Intia?

----------


## Portti

Lähikaupassa/terassilla-käyntipyöräksi vanha kävisi passelisti muuten, mutta kun Le Ku:lla on tuo kiiltävän musta special-väri niin vorot voi luulla kalliiksikin pyöräksi. SL:n normi-kumipintamusta olisi sopivan stealth tuohon tarkoitukseen.

----------


## MPI

> Sittenhän pitää tilata keulaan CC:n ohjainleekeriin se 1,125" konversio-race. Senkin vissiin saa varsin kätevästi tuosta naapurista, Competitive Cyclististä .....jaksaa.



Jensonilta tulee setä pokkaamaan sellaisen kanssa ovelle 2 päivässä. Ai niin Leku; se on paska pyörä... vielä ehdit perumaan tilauksen ja säästämään rahas....

----------


## Leku

Jenzonilta tulikin jo terveisiä: "Please note: your order may be shipped in multiple boxes." Saatana! Ovatko piruuttaan sahanneet reissin ainakin kahteen osaan, kolmannessa paketissa on sitten vissiinkin pikaliimaa.

Mutta ei se mitn vaikka hd onkin sus. Siihen kurjuuteen kun on jo tän SL:n kanssa totutellut, niin ei tule yllätyksenä. Kilo enemmän hinattavaa ja hyllyvämpi juussitus - surkeeta on.

Aini the Ville oli/on tommonen, varmaan naukuva susi sekin: http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1010608/bos-deville

----------


## mtl

Uutta ensivuodelle: perusmojo -mallin valmistus loppuu/on loppunut ja nyt myydään viimeisiä pois (tietoa maahantuojalta).

----------


## Leku

Eilen oli DPD:n setae käynyt ovella kolkuttamassa, mutten jaksanu avata kun nukutti niin mojovasti. Mitähän sitä sieltä nyt sitten mahtaa saapua? *joulutushjuumio*

----------


## marco1

> Uutta ensivuodelle: perusmojo -mallin valmistus loppuu/on loppunut ja nyt myydään viimeisiä pois (tietoa maahantuojalta).



Löytysköhän s-kokoista mojovasti alennetulla hinnalla jostain?

----------


## Leku

Tuli toi BOS:n etuhaarukka. 

Lykkäsin sen puntariin ja yhdessä etuakselin kanssa, sahaamattomalla kaulaputkella, vekotin painoi 2079g. Luvattu taisi olla 1990g tjsp eli menee se nyt sitten "riittävän lähelle" sahatulla putkella.

Öljyäkin lienee sisällä jonkin verran, ainakin joku siellä lorisee kun kääntää keulan katolleen.

Tommonenhan toi on: http://www.rouler.com.au/uploads/201...listoryLR2.pdf

----------


## MPI

Kauhiaa, kauhiaa. Se katkoo vielä navan akselitkin. Viime viikonlopun 4K saldo, jostain Kehä III:sen takaa. Tulikin kerralla 160mm:n maastofiksi, kun navan akselin jäänteet esti vapaarattaan toiminnan. Liekö Maxle Lite ja Hope Pro II napa yhteensopimaton...

----------


## Leku

Surkeeta on. Joko tilataan Crutsit? Muuta nyt tiedä, mutta Hope on yhteensopimaton ainakin mun korvien kanssa.

----------


## PaH

> Kauhiaa, kauhiaa. Se katkoo vielä navan akselitkin. Viime viikonlopun 4K saldo, jostain Kehä III:sen takaa. Tulikin kerralla 160mm:n maastofiksi, kun navan akselin jäänteet esti vapaarattaan toiminnan. Liekö Maxle Lite ja Hope Pro II napa yhteensopimaton...



Kauhiaa. Ei riitä että tappaja-ampiaiset iskee, tuokin vielä.
Et oo eka - muutkin on noteerannu saman ja tuohon Maxle Liteen tuntuu ongelmat keskittyvän.

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Surkeeta on. Joko tilataan Crutsit? Muuta nyt tiedä, mutta Hope on yhteensopimaton ainakin mun korvien kanssa.



Tämä on todistajain läsnäollessa toteen näytetty. Mies näet tunnisti mun takanavan sokkokuuntelun perusteella.  :Leveä hymy:  Mutta mun korvat tinnittääkin jo...  :Irvistys:

----------


## MPI

Kelpaa jotenkuten venyttelyavuksi....



ja parempi pyöräteline verrattuna moniin muihin merkkeihin...



vaikka muuten huonoja ovatkin....

----------


## onegear

Auttakee vähän. Mistä kaikkialta ootte Ibiksiänne tilaillu, vai kenties vaan suoraan Vesamaalta?

----------


## Leku

http://www.exklusiv-bikes.de/

Tuolta pari kpl:tta.

----------


## Leku

_"This is my HD
There are many like it, but this one is mine.
My HD is my best friend.
It is my life.
I must master it as I must master my life.
My HD, without me is useless.
Without my HD, I am useless."_
-joku elokuva









Että ei sitten tullutkaan valkoista...

----------


## Musashi

Myydäänkös näitä missään ihan oikeassa verkkokaupassa mistä voisi utelias pällistellä hintoja? Tuosta ylläolevasta linkistä ei oikein saanut tolkkua.

----------


## Leku

Ei kannata webbihintoja uskoa, kun ne voi yllättäen & pyytämättä nousta esim. sen 600 euroa.  :Sekaisin: 

Parempi luottaa sakemanniin ja pyytää mailiin tiukka hinta.

----------


## Leku

Klopit.

Setä kun on nääs pudonnut aikalailla kehityksen kelkasta, niin mitenkäs semmoinen juttu kun pitäisi keksiä joku eturatas tulevaan 10-speed -systeemiin.

Mites nää 9-vauhtiset rattaat toimii 10-ketjun kanssa? Esim. joku tommonen Renthal:

----------


## onegear

Lutz kyselee ollaanko Akun kavereita..

Saanhan olla Akun kaveri?  :Hymy:

----------


## Musashi

> Ei kannata webbihintoja uskoa, kun ne voi yllättäen & pyytämättä nousta esim. sen 600 euroa. 
> 
> Parempi luottaa sakemanniin ja pyytää mailiin tiukka hinta.



No olis tuo kuitenkin ihan kiva nähdä edes karkeaa hintaluokkaa noista...

----------


## Leku

> Lutz kyselee ollaanko Akun kavereita..



Joo, sinne voi vastata, että "Jawohl, ein grösses rabat geben Sie mir bitte schön".  :Cool: 

>Miyamoto & muut samurai-hlöt

Sanotaan nyt, että jos tällä sivulla on HD:lle joku hinta niukasti alle 2700eur, niin voinee siitä joku muutama satku pudota, ainakin, jos on jo aiemmin ostanut tuolta SL:n. Minä kun olen niin kovin huono tinkimään, niin kysyin vaan, että mitä maksaa. 

Tänään olikin tullut tracking -koodit puketista, ties milloin kamaa on hyppysissä. Noi #1518 kuvathan oli kuvattu Oirobaik -messuilla, mulle tulee tommonen messukierroksen heittänyt yhm... raato.

----------


## Musashi

Kiitoksia. Näkyi olevan rungon hinta Foxin dämpferin kanssa. On nuo kyllä komeita vehkeitä, vahvasti harkinnassa vaikka vaemon kanssa neuvoteltu budjetti ylittyykin melkoisesti. Ostan sitten halvemman auton ja vähemmän keskiolutta ensi vuonna tms...

----------


## mtl

> No olis tuo kuitenkin ihan kiva nähdä edes karkeaa hintaluokkaa noista...



Kotimaastakin:
http://www.lsvesamaa.fi/ibis_hinnasto.html

Ei ongelmia toimituksen tai sovitun hinnan kanssa - päinvastoin  :Hymy:

----------


## Space Cowboy

Hei mojomiehet, mahtaakohan tämmöisen saada asennutettua HD:hen?

http://www.canecreek.com/AngleSet

----------


## Leku

Pyh. Mitähän romua lienee nyt sitten tullut.

"_Lähetyksen rekisteröinnit                                                  20.09.2010, klo 11:51 Saapunut toimipaikkaan/terminaaliin_

----------


## Leku

Kovettu kapine, vaikka etuhaarukan asennus onkin menny vähän ketuilleen.  :Sekaisin: 



Voishan tuon vaikka puntaroida illan kal... kauppareissulla. Ehkä alle 3kg, kun ei sitä maaliakaan niin ole turhanpäiten liikoja tursutettu ympäriinsä.

Nyt pitää vaan ensitöikseen steriloida toi runko, kun sitä on lääpitty vissiin ihan tosissaan.

----------


## Leku

> 2820g ja 2975g



Just kävin lihatiskillä ton mustan HD:n kanssa ja näytti L -koolle 2972g satulaclampin kera. Onko painawa vai ei - ihan sama, kun aina voi alle tuupata vaikka Edget tai mikä nykyinen Envy onkaan nimenä?

----------


## JTG

Meinaatkos mojottimeen laittaa Frameskin.comit?

Itte tilasin tollaset Giganttiin kun tilauksen status muuttui muotoon "Ware Abgeholt"

...Sanohan leguaani notta onko noista ohne-polkimista mihinkään, vai mitkä olis keveemmät ja paremmat?

----------


## Leku

Ohnea kevyempiä ja tukkeutumattomampia on vaikea löytää, mutta esim. jotkut XTR:t on perushyvät, olkoon palikka sitten mikä (tai kuka) vaan.

Ihokkaan liimaus pintaan on sekin varsin kannattavaa, oli sitten kyseessä tinarunko, tai kuten sulla, ei. HD:een ei vissiin taida vaan vieläkään löytyä omaa settiä, mutta perus-mojo -setti saattaisi sopia jotenkuten huonosti.

----------


## mtok77

Tässä on Mojo minun makuuni!

----------


## MPI

> HD:een ei vissiin taida vaan vieläkään löytyä omaa settiä, mutta perus-mojo -setti saattaisi sopia jotenkuten huonosti.



Joutuu käyttämään hieman väkivaltaa ja sovittelemaan.

ja käy tohon tuplaruunuki....



ja vähän paskapuhetta

----------


## Leku

Voi sentään.  :Irvistys: 

Mistähän olen saanut päähäni, että _tarvitsen_ tuollaiset Enve:n AM kiekot? Niiden täytyy olla perin oiwat, hinnoista päätellen... 

Muutoin edistyy kasaus ihan silmissä. Herra Jenson vaan toimitti I9 kiekkoihin Ø12mm taka-akselisetin mukana väärän 10mm end-capin, mutta pora on vissiin jo keksitty.

Sitten on Formulan onet, protapercarbonitjathomsonitkin tilailtu.

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Mistähän olen saanut päähäni, että _tarvitsen_ tuollaiset Enve:n AM kiekot?



Varmaan siks ko Steve Peat käyttää jotain tommosia... :P

----------


## Leku

>Lehmipoeka. Voi tuohon entiseen-Terästäytymiseen olla jotain muitakin, vielä julkistamattomia, syitä olemassa. 

Tuli tommonen Answerin Protaper Carbon -tanko 720mm leviänä ja olikohan tuuman nousulla. Kepeähkö 210g tommoselle.
Muuta vikaa kuin Scottimainen kuvio pinnassa ja sehän ei ole ikinä mistään kotoisin.

Thomsonin X4 stemmi olikin sitten paainava 158g, mutta hahmotetaan ny ensin mitat ~kohdilleen ja päivitetään se sitten jos jaksetaan.

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Tuli tommonen Answerin Protaper Carbon -tanko 720mm leviänä ja olikohan tuuman nousulla. Kepeähkö 210g tommoselle.
> Muuta vikaa kuin Scottimainen kuvio pinnassa ja sehän ei ole ikinä mistään kotoisin.
> 
> Thomsonin X4 stemmi olikin sitten paainava 158g, mutta hahmotetaan ny ensin mitat ~kohdilleen ja päivitetään se sitten jos jaksetaan.



Tuossa mittojen hahmottelussa Thomsonin alumiinimötkäle on ihan toimiva, mut sit kun päätät ostaa sen stemmin niin vaikka tuolta joku.  :Vink:  http://www.pointoneracing.com/

Sama homma Answerin Protaperissa. Ajamista häiritsee kuitenkin se, että scottihkomainen kuvio on häiritsevästi näkökentässä ja tieto tangon painavuudesta rasittaa mielen syövereitä... :Sarkastinen:  Eastonin Haven Carbon kun olisi ollut 40g kevyempi 711mm leveänä.  :Vink:  http://www.eastoncycling.com/en-us/m...s/haven-carbon

Samaisesta puljusta sais kyllä ne kiekotki: http://www.eastoncycling.com/en-us/m...ven-carbon-529

----------


## Leku

Eijei. Liian kapia ollessaan vain 711mm. Tolkuttomat 9mm vähemmän leviä kuin prooteipö. Sittenkun toi answer sopii mun ranteille oivasti, mulla on noita alumiinisia versioita useita erilaisia.

----------


## Leku

Ai niin niin. Ei tää hurmos nyt tähän jääny, vaan Sicknaturesta koppasin ittellein tommosen valtaisan keramiikka leekeröidyn keskiö leekerin. 

Uijettä on kohta niin paljon adonisoitua punaista pyörässä, että heikommat pyörtyy ja loppuja oikein ällöttää.

"_Eikö se pyöräily oo aika ällöttävää touhua?"_
-Leif

On se.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Enve, eli entinen Edge Composites (USA:laiset ku on mualman napa, eivät tarkista paljon tarkista Eu-tuotemerkkejä...) teköö oivaa XC/DH tankoa leveälapaisille...800mm leveä ja 225g.

http://www.envecomposites.com/handlebars/mtb.aspx

Noita saa Suamestakin pian.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leku

Jouluttaa jouluttaa. Jumalauta että meikäläinen onkin ollut näköjään kiltti piltti.

Formulan Onetkin tuli just. Etujarru 207g ja taakse 227g. Ilman laikkoja tietysti, mutta onpa epäilyttävän keveät.

----------


## izmo

Jossain kellarin nurkassa olin tänään näkevinään jonkun ibiksen rungon...

----------


## Space Cowboy

Täytyy itekki toivoo Sinterklaasilta jouluksi Ibis kellarinnurkkaan...  :Sarkastinen: 

Sit kai pääsis ajokin kanssa noihin hotluihinki sisään... :P

----------


## Space Cowboy

...en ymmärrä miten tuommone keramiikkaleekeri parantaa Shimanon kampia, mielummin laitan keramiikat wc:n lattiaan.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## izmo

> ...en ymmärrä miten tuommone keramiikkaleekeri parantaa Shimanon kampia, mielummin laitan keramiikat wc:n lattiaan.



vessan lattiassa paras on muovimatto mutta ei niin tyylikäs  :Hymy: 

keramiikka laakeria käytetään yleensä nopeesti pyörivissä koneissa....

----------


## Leku

Nopeasti pyörivä kones kuulostaa tutulta, tai sitten joudun laittamaan eteen jonkun 20 -piikkisen ketjupyörän.

Mistähän muuten sain päähäni, että siä Rotorin keskiö leekerin sisällä olisi tämmöisiä Enduro beer ringsejä?

Hyvin se leekeri kummiskin pyörii (koska on punainen), mutta on mulla perus XTR kestänyt myös ja kestäähän ne, kun ei vedessä uita.
Kattelin vaan etwaksen huolestuneena, kun imu rouhi lastua pois HD:n keskiöholkin päistä ja yltyi kehumaan, että "onpa melkoista uudenvuoden tinaa". 
Tuollainen on jo yksinään hyvä syy ostaa Santa Kruntz, vaikka sitten olisi jäänyt Ibis -olutklasit taas saamatta. Jotenkin vaan tuntuu, että muodostuu tämä keräilyharrastus tälläviisiin kovin tyyriiksi...

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Mistähän muuten sain päähäni, että siä Rotorin keskiö leekerin sisällä olisi tämmöisiä Enduro beer ringsejä?



Varmaan siks ko noi kaljapullon rengastimet on kans punasia niin kuin Roottorissa?  :Sarkastinen:  Ja jos mun ajatuskokeet pitää paikkansa, niin ne rinkulat kuuluu leekerin ulkopuolelle eikä sinne sisälle...   :Irvistys:  Asennusohjeet ohessa:












Siwasta saa lisää kihlattavaa jos kesken meinaa loppua...

----------


## Space Cowboy

Pahimpaan mojotukseen löytyy onneksi omat juomansa...  :Vink: 



Jos ei voi ajaa, voi aina ottaa...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Leku

Kah kehveliä: "_With the advent of the new Fox RC4 coil rear shock, we've revised our  stance on coil. The late stroke (bottom-out) knob enables a progressive  end to the travel, perfect for the HD"_, kertovat hyä siivuillaan.

Itte ajattelin siirtyä rautateille, täst'syystä en laita kumehia alle enää ollenkaan, eli oolmoust ready.

----------


## mikki1970

Itsekin kiinnostunut  Mojo SL:istä, hankinnassa kaksi täpäriä (itselle ja vaimolle).
Mistähän kannattaisi kysellä, kun kotimaisella kauppiaalla ei ole myyntihaluja??

----------


## Leku

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...postcount=1517

----------


## haedon

> Itsekin kiinnostunut  Mojo SL:istä, hankinnassa kaksi täpäriä (itselle ja vaimolle).
> Mistähän kannattaisi kysellä, kun kotimaisella kauppiaalla ei ole myyntihaluja??



Kyllä kai kotimaastakin löytyy myyntihaluja :No huh!: . Kysy vaikka päivän hinta Kimmolta:http://www.jk-shop.fi/?cat=1. Muutaman Mojo SL:n myynyt tänäkin vuonna. Dollarin kurssi on menossa siihen suuntaan että USA-pyörämerkkejä alkaa taas saada sopivaan hintaan.

----------


## Space Cowboy

Koherenttia olisi tämä Mojoon raiteilla kulkevaan...

----------


## Leku

Onkohan ne kuopanneet jo tuon projektin, kun ei ole vuoteen pariin tuostakaan vissiin mitään kuulunut? Selkeää synergiaa olisi kummiskin luultavasti ehkä varmasti havaittavissa Deville kera.

----------


## Leku

Tietopläjäyksenomainen tiedotus: 12...36 XTR 10spede -pakka painaa 272g, näköjään. Ettäs nyt sitten tiiätte jos joku kysyy.

On se vaan kuitenkin melko vaikeaa keksiä uusia värejä noihin pyöriin; tai minen siihen ainenkaan kykene. Kovasti yritin ostaa valkoista, mutta eihän siitä sitten mitään tullut taaskaan. 


Onhan se melkein valmis. Nyt pitää enää peljätä, että kuinka surkea tuommoinen takaiskari oikein on. Ties mitä helvetinperkeleitä joidenkin poropedaleiden muodossa siihen on nimittäin piilotettu.

----------


## Space Cowboy

XTR:n sijaan ajattelin siirtyä kymppikerhoon tällä 9-34 integroidulla pakalla, joka tosin osin alumiiniumia onkin ja käytettävissä _vain_ ja ainoastaa Hopelessin navoissa, joiden synnyttämä äänenpaine ehkä jättääkin heinäsirkut toiseksi, mutta saapahan pakan, jossa on kahta(!) eri väriä. Jääpi samalla turhat rullailut vähemmälle...  :Vink:  Viimeistään nyt kahdella eturattaalla ajo jää turhamaisten elostelijoiden harrasteeksi.  :Vink: 



Alumiinin kulutuskestävyyskään ei kai ole enää mikään issue kun ruikkii tätä silloin tällöin ketjuille  :Sarkastinen:  http://www.rvs.fi/products/page47.html

----------


## Timppa H

TF:llä ne manaa riivaajat pois ketuista  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Onhan se melkein valmis. Nyt pitää enää peljätä, että kuinka surkea tuommoinen takaiskari oikein on. Ties mitä helvetinperkeleitä joidenkin poropedaleiden muodossa siihen on nimittäin piilotettu.



Tuleeko tuohon hissitolppa ja derbyn lokarit vielä ketjun lisäksi?

----------


## Space Cowboy

Kettu on viekas eläin...joten samantein pistää sen nahoiksi ja ruuvaa Manitoun Evolver ISX-6 Intrinsincin tuohon kiinni. Parempaa saa varmaan tämän hetken tarjonnasta hakea...ja todeta, ettei parempaa löydy.  :Vink:

----------


## Leku

Nyt on sauhut otettu ja täytyy todeta, että mikähän ihmeen pilailutakaiskari tuohon on oikein speksattu?  :Sekaisin:  
Voihan se olla, että (kun) on vielä säädöt pielessä, niin jotain parannusta tuohon tulee, taikka sitten BOS on vaan jotenkin eri palneetalta vaimennuspalikoiltaan...

Mutta on se ihan täysin eri pyörä kuin SL, vaikka ulkonäkö samanoloinen onkin, lyhyesti sanottuna. Jos en ahkerasti ajaisi Makkarajärveä ympäri ja notkuisi bulevaardilla, niin tommonen alkaisi jo pikkuhiljaa olemaan ns. "overkill".

Kuvaa ei kehtaa laittaa eikä puntaroida, kun piti ruuvata kiinni XT -vaihtaja, kun ei suosiolla sattunut eteen XTR:ää lyhyellä varrella ja ei ole noita Envejäkään senpuoleen vielä (Imu huudettu).

----------


## MPI

> Nyt on sauhut otettu ja täytyy todeta, että mikähän ihmeen pilailutakaiskari tuohon on oikein speksattu?



Ei se mikään pilailuiskaria ole. Ainoa ongelma on silloinen tällöinen pohjaaminen. Mulla ei pohjaa kun pitää paineet about 210 psi, joka kyllä aiheuttaa sen alkupään herkkyyden häviämisen. Voishan tuota ilmatilaa kokeilla suksen pohjalla pienentää. No tyhmä kun olen, niin katson Vivid Air -kortin.

----------


## Leku

Otitko valmiiksi Pushitetun version? Tommoinen voisi olla ihan jees vekotin, tämä nykyinen mikälie boostvalve RP23 tjsp ei ole oikein häävi, tai ainakaan oivassa vireessä. 

Mutta tommonen tuosta nyt sitten tuli. Pari kolme tuntia ehtinyt tässä ajella ja keulan toiminta ei lakkaa hämmästyttämästä. Osaltaan voi olla devillen syytä, että takapää ei ole kummoisen oloinen, edes verrattuna SL:ään Pushatulla Floatilla.

----------


## MPI

> Otitko valmiiksi Pushitetun version?



Ei taida vielä saada kun Monarchia Pushattuna ja Amerikoista vain. 

Vivid Air oli siis tämä:



Meilailin Morganin Tompan kanssa ja ne oli juuri ollut Moabissa testaamassa haikarapyörissä RS: tuotteita. Kehui
ainakin Monarchin uutta versiota (sitä joka tulee erillisellä piggypägillä myyntiin ensi vuonna) 



Lisäksi RS: omalla porukalla oli noilla Vivid Airilla varustettuja HD:ta, joista olivat tykänneet kovasti.

Tuostahan tuli hieno! Väri tai värittömyys on hieno!  :Hymy:  Huomasitko
rungon jäykkyydessä eron?

----------


## Leku

Ne ovat vissiin olleet jotain pre-production versioita noi vividit (sekä air että coil) mitä Pushattuina on kuvissa (ja Pushin naamakirjasivulla) näkynyt taannoin? Kysyitkö oikein, että joko niitä saa, vai oliko vain villi veikkaus webbisivujen päivittämättömyyden vuoksi?  :Hymy: 
Voinee toi vivid olla jo pakastakin niin hyvä, ettei se pushaus välttämättä tuo suurtakaan mullistusta asiaa, joten kokeilemallahan sen näkee.

Miä en nyt tiedä mitä tekisi tuon takaiskarin suhteen, kun vaihtoehtoja on jo liikaa:
-BOS Stoy + ti jousi
-Elka + ti jousi
-RS:n vividit, molemmat jousityypit
-Foxit ties millä mx tune pushauksilla

Eniten taitaa kiinnostaa nyt BOS. Tuskin ovat vielä itsekään HD:een semmoista sovitelleet, mutta osannevat lonkalta laatia siihen sopivan perusvireen?

----------


## MPI

Tunnustan ja ennustan, En kysynyt, mutta veikkaan, että Tftunedin kautta saattaa vielä hetkinen mennä kun niitä saa.

----------


## mckollaa

> Ne ovat vissiin olleet jotain pre-production versioita noi vividit (sekä air että coil) mitä Pushattuina on kuvissa (ja Pushin naamakirjasivulla) näkynyt taannoin? Kysyitkö oikein, että joko niitä saa, vai oliko vain villi veikkaus webbisivujen päivittämättömyyden vuoksi? 
> Voinee toi vivid olla jo pakastakin niin hyvä, ettei se pushaus välttämättä tuo suurtakaan mullistusta asiaa, joten kokeilemallahan sen näkee.
> 
> Miä en nyt tiedä mitä tekisi tuon takaiskarin suhteen, kun vaihtoehtoja on jo liikaa:
> -BOS Stoy + ti jousi
> -Elka + ti jousi
> -RS:n vividit, molemmat jousityypit
> -Foxit ties millä mx tune pushauksilla
> 
> Eniten taitaa kiinnostaa nyt BOS. Tuskin ovat vielä itsekään HD:een semmoista sovitelleet, mutta osannevat lonkalta laatia siihen sopivan perusvireen?



Tuota mä voisin tuoda sulle Elkan koeajoon! Helpottaa kummasti ostopäätöstä. Pistä soittaen 045-1345432, niin sovitaan ajankohta. Mä vaikutan melkein hollilla, Järvenpäässä.

----------


## Space Cowboy

Kyllähän tuo BOS Stoy on kaikista maan päällä olevista takaiskareista se herkin, ja siis paras. Ei tarvitse alkaa pushaamaan, koska BOS on aivan eri palneetalta niin kuin jo todettu. :P Bossia ei kannata kuitenkaan laittaa huonosti suunniteltuihin raameihin, koska takapää voi alkaa pogoamaan liikaa.  :Sarkastinen:  DW-linkissä tätä ongelmaa ei onneksi ole. Ymmärsin, että HD on suunniteltu ilmaiskareille, eli ilmeisesti Bossiin täytyy tuunata sopiva "ramp up". Cane Creekin Double Barrelkin olisi muuten hyvä valinta, mutta progressiota ei taida saada jouston loppuun tarpeeksi HD:ssa. Elkassa tietty takaiskareiden paras hintalaatu-suhde jos sitä haetaan. Mutta ei kai tässä pitäisi olla mitään ongelmaa kun Bossin värityskin on "kirkuvan punainen"...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hannu S

Kun noita iskarien tuunaamisia miettii niin kantsii muistaa että simmittämällä ei tätä "ramp uppia" saa. Progressioon ei voi suoraan vaikuttaa simmeillä. Progressiivisuus on enemmän iskarin perusominaisuus, tietysti joissain voi säätää ilmatilavuutta jolla voi jotain vaikutusta saada. Ja varmaan bossissakin voi vähän pelata välimännän paikalla, en ole sen tarkemmin sen rakenteeseen kyllä tutustunut eli varma en ole.

Sikälikin hieman ihmetyttää kun puhutaan että toinen iskari on "herkempi" kuin toinen...säätökysymyshän se nyt lähinnä on, tuskin niiden kitkassa niin suurta eroa on. Ja toisaalta onko tämä maksimaalinen "alkuherkkyys" edes tavoiteltava ominaisuus? Ite ainakin tykkään että iskari ennemmin pysyy napakasti paikallaan eikä turhia heilu niin kauan kun sen oikeesti tarttee joustaa.

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Jos joku runko olisi oikeasti suunniteltu ilma-iskarilla niin eikös jousi iskarilla tarvita aikä jäykkä jousi tai pohjailee jatkuvasti? Tietty moinen, sopivalla jousella ja 160mm juustoolla voisi olla tosi "smooth"...XC:ssä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Jousi-iskariehin on kai jotain progressiivisia jousia mutta liekö ero suurikin? Tota Fox air-mukin pohjailujorinaa kun luki niin ei kuulosta ihan jousi-iskarin paikalta...

Mites toi Mojon runko, paljonkos se on degressivinen juustokäppyrältään iskarin suunnalta...?

Emmää tiä...Enveä tuloo heti kun Setä saa pari muuta ensikesän firmaa samaan ruotuun että kerkiää funtsiin mitä tilataan. New Ultimatea tulee ekana.

----------


## Leku

Onhan se selviö (jopa minulle), että mitä parahultaisimman tuosta takapiästä saisi tuolla Elkalla siitä syystä, että tuotetuki on lähellä. 

Hiukan toista ottaa kiesi alle, pyörä katolle, karauttaa säädättämöön ja yrittää esittää, mitä kuvittelee haluavansa kuin huudella Ranskaan jotain ulkomaata. Mutta. Eipä näitä hommia ole muutenkaan järjellä perusteltu, silloin ajelisin luultavasti el Gigantilla tms. En kuitenkaan spessulla, näin nimittäin kuumepäissäni painajaisen, missä hain R-techistä spessun koeajoon; siinä oli vieläpä Okolas Nijolan Sinisestä Oinaasta voroiltu tanko. Ja sit miä heräsin. 
Eli iskarivaihtoehdot on vielä täysin auki. Laitoin kuitenkin Boschin sedälle kysymyksiä sekä niiden uhkailemasta ilmaiskarista, jotta Stoyn sopivuudesta HD:een. Kattotaan ny, että vastaavatko mitään.

Se, että väitetysti HD olisi suunniteltu ilmaiskarin ympärille, on varmasti totta. Nyt kuitenkin voinee olla käytännössä niin, että suunnitelmat ovat menneet hiukan mettään ja HD onkin "perfect for coil shocks". Jopa herra Ibis itte on laittanu floatille vaihtoehdoksi jonkun foksin RC4 vai-mikä-olikaan-iskarin. 
Jos Mckollaa viittis vähän valottaa, että millä kujeilla noin suunnilleen tommonen Elka säädetään sopivaksi näihin DW-linkuttimiin? 

>Hyvä hra Imu. Jään odottamaan tilausakkunan avautumista Enve AM / King -kiekkojen suhteen, sillä katso: Jeesus-setä tahi muu samammoinen pelsepuubi näytti minulle viime kierroksella kuusi oikeaa lottonumeroa (puhun niin totta kuin osaan), jonka hetelmät voin kernaasti vaihtaa tuommoisiin kieputtimiin. Olis vaan ollut vielä lisänumero päälle oikein, niin olisin saanut tilata 10 paria kiekkoja.

----------


## mckollaa

> Onhan se selviö (jopa minulle), että mitä parahultaisimman tuosta takapiästä saisi tuolla Elkalla siitä syystä, että tuotetuki on lähellä. 
> 
> Hiukan toista ottaa kiesi alle, pyörä katolle, karauttaa säädättämöön ja yrittää esittää, mitä kuvittelee haluavansa kuin huudella Ranskaan jotain ulkomaata. Mutta. Eipä näitä hommia ole muutenkaan järjellä perusteltu, silloin ajelisin luultavasti el Gigantilla tms. En kuitenkaan spessulla, näin nimittäin kuumepäissäni painajaisen, missä hain R-techistä spessun koeajoon; siinä oli vieläpä Okolas Nijolan Sinisestä Oinaasta voroiltu tanko. Ja sit miä heräsin. 
> Eli iskarivaihtoehdot on vielä täysin auki. Laitoin kuitenkin Boschin sedälle kysymyksiä sekä niiden uhkailemasta ilmaiskarista, jotta Stoyn sopivuudesta HD:een. Kattotaan ny, että vastaavatko mitään.
> 
> Se, että väitetysti HD olisi suunniteltu ilmaiskarin ympärille, on varmasti totta. Nyt kuitenkin voinee olla käytännössä niin, että suunnitelmat ovat menneet hiukan mettään ja HD onkin "perfect for coil shocks". Jopa herra Ibis itte on laittanu floatille vaihtoehdoksi jonkun foksin RC4 vai-mikä-olikaan-iskarin. 
> Jos Mckollaa viittis vähän valottaa, että millä kujeilla noin suunnilleen tommonen Elka säädetään sopivaksi näihin DW-linkuttimiin? 
> 
> >Hyvä hra Imu. Jään odottamaan tilausakkunan avautumista Enve AM / King -kiekkojen suhteen, sillä katso: Jeesus-setä tahi muu samammoinen pelsepuubi näytti minulle viime kierroksella kuusi oikeaa lottonumeroa (puhun niin totta kuin osaan), jonka hetelmät voin kernaasti vaihtaa tuommoisiin kieputtimiin. Olis vaan ollut vielä lisänumero päälle oikein, niin olisin saanut tilata 10 paria kiekkoja.



Hei vaan Leku. Jotain ajatuksia tässä.

Luin tuossa taannoin artikkelin DWn työhistoriasta. DW on itse kehittäjänsä näkemys anti squat geometrian käytöstä estämään polkemisen aikana tapahtuvaa keinuntaa. Herra DW sai patentin tähän suunnitelemalla Iron Horsen. IH laittoi käden taskuun. Sittemin muihin pyöriin ilmetyneet DWt ovat Herra DWn suunnitelemia kyseisille pyörämerkeille. Artikkelissa DW painottaa toiminnan olevan samanlaista kuin aikaisemmin Iron Horsessa. Ainoastaan hän pyrkii etsimään asiakkaan pyöristä jonkun fiiliksen, ajotuntuman, jota hän voi vahvistaa suunnittelussaan. Herra DW on aina tehnyt läheistä yhteistyötä Foxin kanssa, mikä selittää miksi Ibis tulee ketuilla varustettuna.

Tämä tausta huomioon ottaen voidaan ajatella Ibiksen olevan treilipyörä. Treili pyörälle tärkeitä asioita on polkemistehokkuus sekä suorituskyky kaikilla pinnoilla. Isoille hiteille ei ole tarvetta. Ne on sitten FR ja DH fillareiden aluetta. Kun saan Ibiksen HDn pajalleni voin vahvistaa tämän mittaamalla runkogeometrian progressiivisuuden.

Tärkeää DW fillarille on tarkka setuppi. Sägi pitää olla kohdallaan, klikkerit pitää olla kohdallaan. Jousi pitää olla kohdallaan ja esijännitys pitää olla kohdallaan.

Säädettäessä iskunvaimenninta on tärkeää saada vaimennin toimimaan koko alueeltaan. Liian vähän ja pito häviää. Liian paljon ja pito häviää. Kun ilmajousellinen iskunvaimennin lyö läpi on se sama kuin jousi iskarissa olisi liian löysä jousi. Harmi vain kun ilmaiskariin lisätään ilmaa on se sama kuin jousi iskunvaimentimen jousen esijännitystä kiristettäisiin. Jousen esijännityksen kiristäminen on huono asia! Jousituksen toimivuuden kannalta se on vain yksi kompromissi mihin ihmiskunta on pakotettu mutta sitä tulee käyttää mahdollisimman vähän. Jousi jäykkyyden vaihtaminen on hyvä asia.
Jousi iskunvaimenninta ei saa toimimaan ennekuin jousi + esijännitys on käyttäjälle oikea. Silloin samaa pätee ilmajousellisiin iskunvaimentimiin. Niissä kun ei saa esijännitystä ja jäykkyyttä säädettyä erikseen....

Iskunvaimentimen toimintaan vaikuttaa aika monta tekijää. Itse toiminta on sitten kaikkien asioiden yhtälö. Puhutaan alkuherkkyydestä ja lopun progressiivisuudesta. Kaikkia voidaan spekuloida loputtomasti. Ei ole olemassa alkuherkkyyttä sinänsä, mutta useimmat meistä käyttävät termiä halutessaan puhua alkavasta nopean alueen männän liikkeestä. Maastossa vaimennin elää käytännössä koko ajan edestakaisin. Näin ollen myös takaisinpäin olevalla liikkeellä on suuri merkitys. On siis tärkeää, että vaimentimessa liikeenergia kääntyy mahdollsimman vaivattomasti ja nopeasti. Tähän yhtälöön vaikuttaa, liikuteltava öljyn määrä eli varren paksuus, männän paksuus, shimmit, välimännän halkaisija, paine, kokonaisöljymäärä, lämpötila, kanavien koko, kanavien muoto, vaimentimen säädöt ja tietysti rakenteellisen ja laadulliset erot.

Sitten on selvää, että iskunvaimennin toimii rungon kanssa yhdessä. Näin ollen näiden kahden palikan ominaisuudet muodostavat yhtälön, kokonaisuuden. Jos on digressiivinen jousitus täytyy shimmipakkaa manipuloida aivan eritavalla kuin jos on progressiiven jousitus. Iskunvaimennin ei sinänsä ymmärrä (poislukien 2 mäntämallit) missä kohtaa liikerataa se on menossa, lähinnä vaikutamme toimintaan eri männän nopeuksilla. Mutta kun runkogeometria pakottaa iskunvaimentimen toimimaan tietyssä asennossa joustoa tietyllä männän nopeudella suhteessa muihin alueihin, saadaan iskunvaimennin kuitenkin ymmärtään missä kohtaa joustomatkaa takpyörä  kulkee.

Näitä voidaan tietysti spekuleerata ja onhan se kivaa, ei siinä mitään. Minä olen kuitenkin päätynyt antamaan asiakkaiden koeajaa iskunvaimentimet. Siinä sen kokonaisuuden sitten oikeasti näkee, ei tarvi spekuleerata, jos ei halua.

Viesti minkä melkein kaikkien koeajon suorittaneiden huultilta kuulen on Elkan olevan "herkempi" kuin Fox tai Rock shox. Tämä mahdollisuus on kaikilla todeta omalla kohdallaan.

HD:n 216x64 iskari löytyy heti koeajoon, normi Mojon 200x50 iskari on tilattu ja tulossa. Täällä noin 22 päivän kuluttua.

Ehkä siis laittaisin plussat ja miinukset Elkan puolesta näin:

+ Laatu
+ Hinta
+ Herkkä
+ Erinomainen kaarrepito
+ Säädettävyys ilman työkaluja
+ Tuotetuki 
+ Sovitus henkilökohtaisesti Sinulle, pyörääsi ja ajomaastoosi.
+ Säädetään Sinulle sopivaksi
+ Säädetään keula toimimaan balanssissa takapään kanssa
+ Ei paljon säädettävää
+ Ei kielimuuria
+ Ei eteläeurooppalaisia heiluvia käsiä jos jotain menee pieleen.
+ Toimiva ja nopea huolto löytyy Suomesta
+ Varaosat löytyy Suomesta
+ Vaatii ammattitaitoa valinnassa, me olemme täällä auttamassa.

- Hinta
- Bos on kalliimpi, sillä saa enemmän imagoa
- Ei paljon säädettävää
- Vaatii ammattitaitoa valinnassa, vain me olemme täällä auttamassa.

+++ Kuten ylläolevasta selviää on vaihtoehtoja kaziljoonia. Useimmat kalliimmat iskunvaimennin merkit osaavat valmistaa laadukkaat vaimentimet. Kun sen säädöt ovat kohdallaan toimii se yhtä hyvin kuin seuraava vaimennin. Koska vaimentimet eivät ole vielä aktiivisia kaikki säädöt joita teemme ovat kompromissejä. Parhaan vaimennuksen saa aikaan se joka osaa hakea oikeaan maastoon, oikealle ajotyylille ja oikealle nopeudelle sopivan kompromissi ratkaisun. Voisiko joku muu kuin suomalainen tehdä sen paremmin suomalaiseen maastoon?

----------


## Space Cowboy

Kauheeta tää maailman meno. Nikolas Ojalaksen arkkityyppi alkaa kummittelemaan jo ihmisten painajaisissa.  :Leveä hymy:  Mutta jos herätään todellisuudesta toiseen, niin käsittääkseni HD:n takaiskarille tarvittava toimenpide olisi melko identtinen "Sunday-tunen" kanssa. Eli jouston alussa ja keskivaiheilla vain vähän vaimennusta ja loppuun jyrkähkö ramp up, jos olen ymmärtänyt oikein. Käsittääkseni useimmilla ilmaiskareilla joustokäyrä on luonnostaan tällainen. IH Sundayssä kuitenkin käytetään RS:in, Foxin ja BOS:in jousi-iskareita "Sunday-tunella" ihan menestyksekkäästi, ja simmeillähän se "tune" on kai tehty. Eli noiden iskarien perusominaisuudet ilmeisesti riittää tarvittavaan progressioon joustomatkan lopussa (?), toisin kuin vaikka CCDB:ssä. RC4:ssa loppujouston progressiota taas voi säätää hyvin jo ihan bottom-out namiskalla ja sen takia sitä varmaan HD:n kylkeen on tarjottukin. Mutta ehkä se ilmaiskari voisi kuitenkin olla myös hyvä valinta, eli joko Vivid Air, Roco Air WC tai Evolver ISX-6. Speksaus on aina raskasta työtä, joten juomista ei sovi koskaan unhoittaa. Eikö osuvimmat osavalinnat ole aina ennenkin tehty päissään, varsinkin tällaisissa pattitilanteissa?

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Parhaan vaimennuksen saa aikaan se joka osaa hakea oikeaan maastoon, oikealle ajotyylille ja oikealle nopeudelle sopivan kompromissi ratkaisun. Voisiko joku muu kuin suomalainen tehdä sen paremmin suomalaiseen maastoon?



Kyllä kai joku kiinalainenkin osaa tuommoisen homman tehdä ja paljon halvemmalla, varsikin jos rahtaa kaverin tänne paikan päälle.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## mckollaa

> Kyllä kai joku kiinalainenkin osaa tuommoisen homman tehdä ja paljon halvemmalla, varsikin jos rahtaa kaverin tänne paikan päälle.



Lentolipun hinta?

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Lentolipun hinta?



Kuka sanoi, että lentoteitse kun rautatiekin on keksitty?  :Sekaisin:

----------


## MPI

H....tti! Tästähän tulee ihan keskustelu. Seuraan mielenkiinnolla kun oma pätevyys ei riitä väittelyyn. Oletan, että Mckollaan lisäksi muut tietää mistä puhuu...

----------


## PaH

> H....tti! Tästähän tulee ihan keskustelu. Seuraan mielenkiinnolla kun oma pätevyys ei riitä väittelyyn. Oletan, että Mckollaan lisäksi muut tietää mistä puhuu...



Komps. Oman kokemuksen perusteella mitä Elkaan tulee, niin McK tietää mistä puhuu. Tosin tuosta todisteena vain yks h-vetin hyväks viritetty Stage 5, mut onhan sitä siinäkin. Tässä tapauksessa "asiakkaan" osuus oli kertoo miten iskarin haluaa toimivan (verrokki oli/on olemassa, CCDB) eikä lähtökohta ollu ihan iisein, horstiperä öbaut 2.85 vipusuhteella ja Nicolai-maisella juustokäyrällä. Oma esitys shimmauksesta liki kohtas McK:n oman esityksen ja kun homman viel viimeisteli toteutuksen jälkeen säätelemällä paineet passeliks, niin voi`la ... Takajouston laatu vs. € -suhde on kohdillaan.

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Viesti minkä melkein kaikkien koeajon suorittaneiden huultilta kuulen on Elkan olevan "herkempi" kuin Fox tai Rock shox. Tämä mahdollisuus on kaikilla todeta omalla kohdallaan.



Näin olen itsekin ymmärtänyt. Mutta totta on myös se, että lähes kaikkien BOS:lla koeajon suorittaneiden huulilta kuulen BOS:in olevan herkempi kuin Elka, Fox tai Rock Shox. Eli ei siitä BOS:in pulttaamisesta pyörään pelkkää imagon lisäystä seuraa, vaan myös aitoa jousituksen toiminnan paranemista. Ja mikä parasta, sekä sosiaalisen statuksen nousu, että tämän hetken laadukkain vaimennus tulee samassa paketissa.  :Vink: 

Miksiköhän Avalanchen takaiskareita ei ole otettu speksailuun mukaan ollenkaan? Ainakin itselläni on niistä vain hyviä kokemuksia.

----------


## mckollaa

Sain HDn geometria käppyrän tehtaalta. Hyvältä näyttää  :Leveä hymy: 
Kyllä tuohon runkoon vaimentimen saa tehtyä.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Fillari-lehti

Vanha viidakon sananlasku moottorimaailmasta kertoo että ei se öljy tiedä minkä merkkinen tarra siinä iskarin kyljessä on.
Eikö nuo Elkat, Bossit sun muut ole kuitenkin kaikki ihan perustavaraa, eli mäntä, välimäntä ja simmipakka. Jos toinen on herkempi kuin toinen niin kyse on siis vain ja ainoastaan säädöstä.
Kaikista saa siis säätämällä (siis simmaamalla ja oikealla männällä)  samanlaisen. 
Hannulle sen verran että kyllä simmaamalla saa nimenomaan myös progressiota. Öhlinseissä oli progressiivinen puristuspuolen (sisäänvaimennus) simmitys jo 80-luvulla. Se vaatii vain ensin herkemmän hitaan puolen simmipakan, väliin paksumman prikan ja perään nopean puolen simmipakan, jonka saa sopivalla pyramidilla prikkoja niin pirun progressiiviseksi että riittää...
Kannattaa myös huomata että alkujouston pintakovuus johtuu monessa tapauksessa liian vähäisestä paluuvaimennuksesta. Sitä joudutaan korjaamaan vääntämällä paluupuolen klikkeri kiinni tai melkein kiinni, jolloin suurimmassa osassa iskareita tukitaan myös puristuspuolen ohivirtausta. Lopputulema on liikaa hitaan puolen vaimennusta sisäänjoustossa ja kova alkujousto!

----------


## Hannu S

> Hannulle sen verran että kyllä simmaamalla saa nimenomaan myös progressiota. Öhlinseissä oli progressiivinen puristuspuolen (sisäänvaimennus) simmitys jo 80-luvulla. Se vaatii vain ensin herkemmän hitaan puolen simmipakan, väliin paksumman prikan ja perään nopean puolen simmipakan, jonka saa sopivalla pyramidilla prikkoja niin pirun progressiiviseksi että riittää...



Hmm...en väitä vastaan, varmasti tiedät enemmän asiasta mutta eikös kuitenkin simmityksellä voida hallita vain männän nopeutta? Sehän ei tiedä missä kohtaa joustoliikettä se milloinkin on. Eli niinkuin markkinointitermein nykyiskarien vaimennus on vain speed sensitive, ei position sensitive. Eli simmityksellä ei saada iskariin lisää vaimennusta nimenomaan jouston loppupäässä, vain eri männän nopeuksille. Sehän ei kai käytännössäkään ole sama asia. Ehkä tässä vaan puhutaan eri asioista, progressiivinen simmipakka vai progressiivinen iskari.

----------


## Fillari-lehti

Juurikin oikeassa olet mutta...
Jousitus harvoin käytännössä liikkuu samalla männänvarren nopeudella alusta loppuun. Progressiivisella vivustolla/linkuilla saadaan loppua kohden lisää mäntänopeutta ja näin tuo nopean puolen pakka ottaa oman osansa öljyn virtauksesta.

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Eikö nuo Elkat, Bossit sun muut ole kuitenkin kaikki ihan perustavaraa, eli mäntä, välimäntä ja simmipakka. Jos toinen on herkempi kuin toinen niin kyse on siis vain ja ainoastaan säädöstä.



Jos ylläoleva pitää paikkansa, niin kaikista "perus" iskareista pitäisi myös saada yhtä progressiivisia, eikö niin? Miksi asia ei käytännössä kuitenkaan ole näin? Viittaan tällä esim. jo mainittuun Cane Creekin Double Barreliin, jota tietääkseni kukaan koskaan ei ole saanut toimimaan hyvin IH Sundayssa kaikista simmitysyrityksistä huolimatta.

----------


## Hannu S

Cane Creekissa ilmeisesti on vähän erilainen systeemi, mutta käsittääkseni sillä vaan saadaan suurempi määrä öljystä kulkemaan säätönuppien ohi. Eli säätäminen ulkoapäin onnistuu paremmin eikä iskaria tarvitse purkaa simmitystä varten. 

Niinkuin tuossa ylempänä tuli kai ilmi, ei iskaria säätämällä perästä saa progressiivistä jos progressiivisuutta ei rungosta itsestään löydy. Eri iskareissa taas on sinällään eroa progressiivisuudessa, mutta siitä en osaa sanoa kuinka suuri tämä ero nyt sitten käytännössä on. Sanovat internetissä että foxin RC4 olis melko progressiivinen suuren männän halkaisijan vuoksi(joka siis aiheuttaa suuren muutoksen ilmatilavuudessa). Tietysti iskarin progressiivisuuteen voi jonkin verran vaikuttaa joko ilmatilavuuden säädöllä tai välimännän paikalla(jotka siis tekevät saman asian). Tässä pitää siis erottaa nyt toisistaan jouston progressiivisuus ja iskarin highspeed-vaimennus jotka eivät ole sama asia vaikkakin niinkuin Jukka sanoi joissain rungoissa highspeed-vaimennuksella voidaan saada progressiota.

----------


## PaH

> Cane Creekissa ilmeisesti on vähän erilainen systeemi, mutta käsittääkseni sillä vaan saadaan suurempi määrä öljystä kulkemaan säätönuppien ohi. Eli säätäminen ulkoapäin onnistuu paremmin eikä iskaria tarvitse purkaa simmitystä varten...



Double Barrelissa se perustavaa laatua oleva erilaisuus tulee tuosta Öhlinsin peruja olevasta tupla-tuubi- rakenteesta ja sen kautta mahdollisuudesta säätää erikseen low- ja highspeed-puolien sekä sisäänvaimennusta että paluuvaimennusta. Säätöalueet on tehty niin laajoiksi, ettei simmausmuutoksia juuri tarvita. Kyllä noidenkin simmejä on muuteltu, mutta erilaisuutta on saatu myös muuttamalla öljynvirtauksen käyttämien aukkojen muotoa / kokoa ihan CC:n toimesta - noita on nyt olemassa kolmea eri-ikäistä "versiota"; gen1, gen2 ja tuorein gen3 ja erot noiden väleillä johtuu juuri tuosta virtausaukkojen säätämisestä.

----------


## ePa

Pitääsköhän tästä jousitus speksailusta ja teknisestä jauhannasta tehdä oma aihe tuonne jousitus osioon?

Ja pidetään tämä mojotusjuttuna?

----------


## Leku

Älä nyt, en minä jaksa muita aiheita lukea.





> Mutta totta on myös se, että lähes kaikkien BOS:lla koeajon suorittaneiden huulilta kuulen BOS:in olevan herkempi kuin Elka, Fox tai Rock Shox.



Jäi mietityttämään, että mikä osuus tähän "herkkyyteen" on sillä, että joissain konfiguraatioissa BOS käyttää STOY:ssä neulaleekereitä iskarin kiinnityssilmissä? 
Sehän tietysti riippuu sitten rungosta, että paljonko kiertoliikettä silmät näkevät, eli onko turhat vai eivät. Esim. HD:ssa ei yläpää kummemmin kierry, tietysti vähän kuitenkin, alapää jonkin verran. Yläpäähän olisi täten melkoisen turha laittaa neuloja muutoin kuin proffailumielessä, alapäässä voisi hyvällä säällä ehkä jotain havaitakin.

Sitten tietysti jos oikein tiukasti speksaa, niin (kierre)jousen toinen pää pitää saada vapaaksi, eli (mikä-onkaan-nimeltään-tuo-osa) jousilautasen alle pitää saada painelaakerinomainen ratkaisu, mikä estää jousen kiertymisen. Samalla jousi muuttuu oikeasti lineaariseksi, eikä vähäistä kiertymisen aiheuttamaa progressiivisuutta saata jousivakiossa havaita, edes se tapaus, ken nukkui hernes nenässä vai missä se oli selän alla.





> Miksiköhän Avalanchen takaiskareita ei ole otettu speksailuun mukaan ollenkaan? Ainakin itselläni on niistä vain hyviä kokemuksia.



Joko näitä saa tilattua oikeasti sovittuna henkilölle/runkoon/käyttötarkoitukseen (sama "vika" kuin CCDB:ssä)? Lähinnä olen ävälänzistä lukenut, että hyvä iskari jos sattuu sopimaan, mutta kun ei saa tilattua sellaisena kuin kuvittelee haluavansa. Täten tämä olkoon hyljätty. Kattos kloppi, tälleen tää Internautti nyt toimii. Yksi luettu huono kokemus vs. (hiljaiset) kymmenet/sadat hyvät kokemukset -> ei kauppoj.

Elkan sen sijaan taidan ostaakin, kun on ollut niin oivat myyntiponnistukset tuolla jehulla. 

Keulaa kun tuossa olen ropeltanut, niin näyn hakeutuvan säätöihin, missä on paljon manuaalia pienempi ilmanpaine (oliskohan ollut hiukan yli 60 psiitä, manuaalissa taisi olla ~80), vähemmän nopeaa ruuvia ja enemmän hidasta. Paluu näkyy hakevan manuaalin ilmoittamaan 15-naksua auki perusasetukseen. Tuloksena on herkkä/nopea keula, mikä ei kuitenkaan sukella pahasti jarrutuksissa. Perusasetus devillelle on 15 naksua auki kaikki ruuvit.

BTW, devillen hinta putosi just 800:aan juuroon, eikö toi ole jo halvempi kuin perin geneeriset RS:t ja mitkälie Foksit?

----------


## MPI

> Pitääsköhän tästä jousitus speksailusta ja teknisestä jauhannasta tehdä oma aihe tuonne jousitus osioon?



Mun mielestä ei. Tässähän keskustellaan juurikin kyseisein muovipulkan (HD tai normi) jousitukseen liittyvistä ongelmista tai haasteista. 

Ja amatöörikäsitykseni mukaan tuo keskusteltu progressiivisuudesta "loppuakohden" on haasteena juurikin ko. pyörässä. Oli jousitus sitten ilmaa tai nikkeliä. 

Itsellä tällä  hetkellä ajossa tuo Vivid Air. Postaan kokemuksista kunhan pääsen sitä kunnolla kiusaamaan.

----------


## Leku

Jos on progen ja metallin ystävä, niin sorvaa sopivasta gummista semmoisen tuplasti pidemmän pohjaanlyöntikumeen, kartion. Jo vain progettaa, siis pelkkä iskari. Siitä "wheelratesta" minkä pers'silmällään tuntee, ei liene takeita.

----------


## Hannu S

Joskus jossain pyörässä laitoin kaksi pohjaanlyöntikumia iskariin juuri tuo ajatuksena, olisko jopa ollut Sunday. Kyllä se toimi eikä mitään kynnystä tuntunut, mutta voi olla että joustomatkaa ei saa ihan kokonaan käyttöön kun eivät kumit painu olemattomiin kuitenkaan. Ja Vividissähän tulee mukana kolme erijäykkyistä kumia.

----------


## Leku

Tälläviisiin tässä edetään:

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Lähinnä olen ävälänzistä lukenut, että hyvä iskari jos sattuu sopimaan, mutta kun ei saa tilattua sellaisena kuin kuvittelee haluavansa.



Itse asiassa noin mulle kävi kun aikoinaan tilasin Lumivyöryn, mutta kauppaan kuului yksi ilmainen iskarin säätökerta, jos sen teki 30 päivän sisällä iskarin vastaanottamisesta. Lähetin iskarin takaisin, koska se ei ollut ihan säädöissään. Selostin mitä muutoksia siihen piti tehdä ja kun iskari tuli takaisin, niin se toimi todella hyvin. Aikamoista säätämistähän tuo tietenkin on lähetellä iskaria postissa ympäriinsä.  :Nolous:  Ei huono valinta tuo Elka, kun huolto-/tuunauspalvelutkin löytyy Suomen rajojen sisäpuolelta.  :Vink:  Kommentit sitten kun sillä on kierretty Makkarajärvi muutamaan kertaan...  :Vink:

----------


## Sakkeri91

> Joskus jossain pyörässä laitoin kaksi pohjaanlyöntikumia iskariin juuri tuo ajatuksena, olisko jopa ollut Sunday. Kyllä se toimi eikä mitään kynnystä tuntunut, mutta voi olla että joustomatkaa ei saa ihan kokonaan käyttöön kun eivät kumit painu olemattomiin kuitenkaan. Ja Vividissähän tulee mukana kolme erijäykkyistä kumia.



Kaks pohjaanlyöntikumia Sunnuntaissa.  :No huh!: 
Ei ainakaan meikäläisestä pohjaaminen ole ongelma sunnuntaissa, vaikka jopa liian löysällä jousella ajan.

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Kaks pohjaanlyöntikumia Sunnuntaissa. 
> Ei ainakaan meikäläisestä pohjaaminen ole ongelma sunnuntaissa, vaikka jopa liian löysällä jousella ajan.



Jos sää et vaan aja tarpeeks isosti?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Hannu S

Joo, ei nyt pysty millään muistamaan oliko se Sunday vai sitten Sunnin radical, mutta saahan nyt sundaynkin pohjaamaan, iskarista ja jousesta se kai on kiinni...

Mutta juu varmasti Elka on hyvä vaihtoehto, jo ihan pelkästään huollon ja osien saatavuuden puolesta. Varmaan joutuu itsekin jossain vaiheessa talvea semmoisen virittelemään Mondrakeriin kiinni, toisaalta toi Cane Creek olis kanssa ihan mielenkiintoinen. Elkan Stage 4-patruunan laitoin jo tilaukseen: http://www.elkasuspension.com/?q=stage4

----------


## Sakkeri91

Jatkan härskisti offtopiccia: Kyllähän sunnuntain saa pohjaamaan vaikka parkkipaikalla, mutta meikästä koko jousituksen idea menee ihan hukkaan kahdella pohjaanlyöntikumilla.  :Hymy: 

No mutta niin, jos siitä ei ole varmuutta mihinkä runkoon se on tehty, niin tämä narina on ihan turhaa, jatkakaa siis.  :Vink:

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Elkan Stage 4-patruunan laitoin jo tilaukseen: http://www.elkasuspension.com/?q=stage4



Tosta patruunasta haluan vielä kuulla mielipiteet kunhan on ensin asennettu Boxxeriin(?) ja parit ajot alla.  :Vink:  Olishan noita muitakin patruunavaihtoehtoja, kuten CR1, Avalanche jne...

----------


## Hannu S

> Jatkan härskisti offtopiccia: Kyllähän sunnuntain saa pohjaamaan vaikka parkkipaikalla, mutta meikästä koko jousituksen idea menee ihan hukkaan kahdella pohjaanlyöntikumilla.



Kuinka?

Jep, Avalanchen patruuna oli toinen varteenotettava vaihtoehto, se olis ehkä ollut jopa mieluisampi vaihtoehto vähän yksinkertaisempana rakenteeltaan, mutta saatavuus ratkaisi tällä(kin) kertaa.

----------


## MPI

Ensitesti takana Vivid Airin kanssa. Mielenkiintoinen vehjes. Jouduin ottamaan ilmat pois asennuksen ajaksi. Täyttö onkin sitten mielenkiintoista. Halutut paineet pitää pumpata muutamaan kertaan sisään. Kai siellä jotenkin paineet kiertelee kammioissa ja säiliöissä, joista ne sitten tasaantuvat. Ensi alkuun liukasteltiin turhan kovilla paineilla, muutaman paineenpudotuksen jälkeen rupesivat säädöt löytymään sinne päin. Näin ensi liukastelujen jälkeen voi kuitenkin todeta, että vähintään yhtä hyvä kuin korvattu kitkutin.

Täällä paljon puhuttua "progressiivisuutta" tuntuu jouston loppua kohden löytyvän enemmän kuin korvatussa HV RP23:ssa. Tätähän haettiinkin. Joku viisaampi voi täällä kertoa, että mistä se mahdollisesti johtuu. Painoonsa nähden näyttää aika massiiviselta. Tuolta SRAM:in sivustolta löytyikin jo tekniset manuaalit. Mitään erityistä ohjetta ton vehkeen muusta säätämisestä ei löydy, joten sovelsin jousi version vastaavaa alkuvirittelyjen osalta.

Ja sitten vielä kysymys viisaammille. Miten "virittäisit" tätä?
Tarkoitan siis normaaleista perussäädöistä poikkeavaa ns: henkistä ja sisäistä viritystä. ;-)

----------


## peippo

Ei kellään sattumalta ole ylimääräisenä tuollaista MRP:n Mini-G ketjuohjuria Mojo HD:lle? Tai tietoa kaupasta jossa sellainen löytyy hyllystä? Ibiksen omasta storesta tietysti tulisi mutta sitten saa odotella taas tullia jne.

----------


## Leku

Oletko siltä Suomen maahantuojalta kysynyt? 

Nythän löytyy tämmöinenkin, kepeämpi versio, mikä käy sekä perus- että HD:een. Perusversioon installointi vaatii lisäksi uuden linkun pultin, misson kierre päässä.

----------


## peippo

> Oletko siltä Suomen maahantuojalta kysynyt?



Joo, pari viikkoa kestäisi toimituksessa ja ei nyt oikein malttais odotella.

----------


## Leku

No ekslusive bike Saksmanniassa?

----------


## peippo

> No ekslusive bike Saksmanniassa?



Ei ollu siellä eikä noin kymmenessä muussa kaupassa josta kyselin. No pistin sitten tilauksen suoraan Ibikseltä, äsken tuli vastaus että ehkä kuun lopussa tulee varastoon! Hienoa, tehdään joku ihme viritys johon sopii yksi tietty tuote jota ei sitten saa mistään...  :Sarkastinen:  Tarjosivat tuota Lopes guidea mutta ei se käy kun ei ole kuulemma bashring yhteensopiva. 

Pyörä odottelee tuossa muuten valmiina, vähän pääsin koittamaan mutta ei siitä oikein mitään tullut kun ketju tipahtelee kokoajan.

----------


## peippo

Jos joku sattumalta hakee tuollaista Mini-G:tä Mojoonsa, kannattaa odotella hiukan aikaa. MRP:ltä tuli tälläistä tietoa "we are moving forward with our new Mini-G2 SL for Ibis. It's a lighter, stronger version of the original. It should be available in 30-45 days."

Itsehän ehdin juuri tilaamaan sen painavan ja heikon alkuperäisen version...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Grr

Täähän nyt ei liity aiheeseen yhtään mitenkään tai siis no tota emmätiiä.

----------


## Leku

"..._American white ibises."_ 

Varmaan joku tommonen valkoinen punaisilla osilla on eniten ghey, ei epäilystäkään.

----------


## Space Cowboy

Kannattee hommata Ibiksestä unisex malli niin ei tule ongelmia. Joko Elkasta on otettu ensi sauhut?  :Vink:

----------


## Leku

Eijoo, taitaa pukki tuua. Väliaikatietoja on toki tullut ja niiden mukaan lentokone murtaa jäätä jossain päin vai ajoiko se laiva karille vai miten se meni. Pakkasiakin tietty ollut enkä suinkaan uskalla silloin kihnuttaa, jottei herkkä cuitu katkea.

----------


## Leku

Oho, uppos kun wanhaan ihmetykseen.

----------


## wanderer

PuNppAA varmasti Täysii! Vieterit ja kaikki.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

On se porno.

----------


## Sw`

Itsekin ostin joululahjaksi SL Mojolleni uuden iskarin, joka ilmeisesti on ylenpänä olevan Elkan hyvä tuttu, kun kerta ovat samassa lastissa matkanneet tänne Finlandiaan asti.

----------


## Space Cowboy

Herroilla Sw ja Leku on iskarit asennutettu eri päin...  :Sekaisin:

----------


## MPI

Yleensä noi sikapussilla varustetut iskarit ei mahdu kuin Lekun vääntämällä tavalla. Elka näemmä poikkeus.

----------


## wanderer

Mites paljon tuo ilmakannu liikkuu vertikaalisesti perän ääriasennoissa? Ettei vaan olis turhan lähellä?
Hölmön näköinen sitä paitsi noin..

----------


## Leku

nO NIINNO ER(saatana capsit)ilaiset rungothan tossa on kyseessä, eli vaativat erimoiset kujeetkin. Toi ei mulla mahdu toisinpäin, sekin piti viä varmistaa ilman jousta, ettei lisäkanisteri kosketa runkoon mihinää vaiheessa, mutta jäähän sitä ylimääräistä tilaa millitolkulla.

----------


## MPI

> Mites paljon tuo ilmakannu liikkuu vertikaalisesti perän ääriasennoissa? Ettei vaan olis turhan lähellä?
> Hölmön näköinen sitä paitsi noin..



Jos tarkotat tuota Lekun tyyliä, niin mulla ei aikaisemmin mahtunut normi XL-mojoon kuin Fox VanR sikapussi alaspäin. Tosin tehtaan insinöörit tarkistivat cadillä, että toimii kaikissa tilanteissa. Samoin päin mulla on myös Vivid Air. Eikös tuo ole aika helppoa tarkistaa ihan kotikonstein ilman jousta tai ilmaa.

----------


## Maranello

Palautellaas Ibismiä taas hieman pinnalle Mojon keulapohdintojen kera. 
Muutaman lenkin Mojollani viime syksynä ja talvellakin ajaneena aloin kaipaamaan pidempää keulaa 120mm foxin tilalle. Kyseisen keulan AC-mitta on noin 490-495mm ja ilmeisesti Mojoon jonkinlainen optimi yleisajoon olisi noin 510-515mm. Jotain 140mm joustavaa keppiä oon siis koittanut etsiä ehdoilla että ei mahdoton ankkuri, pääväri musta, 15mm akseli ja pm-levarikiinnike. Seuraavat keulat on ollu speksailun alla:

- Foxilta löytyy 140mm float 15mm akselilla, mutta saatavana vain valkoisena. Talas-versiota saisi mustana, mutta en tarvii turhaa painoa ja lisäkustannusta lennosta muutettavasta joustomatkasta. Foxit siis tippuu pelistä pois, vaikka AC-mitta olisi juurikin oikeaa luokkaa.

- Rokkarilta vuoden 2011 Revelationit on varstettu 15mm akselilla ja RLT ti-mallit vaikuttaa päteviltä. XX-mallissa on turha tankolukitus ja WC-malli on vain 1,5" tapered putkella, mikä ei tietty normi-Mojoon mene. Siispä RLT ti mallit tarkasteluun: Dual Air -malli olisi erittäin pätevä, mutta saatavissa vain valkoisena. Jonkinlainen plussa on tässä keulassa se, että joustomatkaa voisi muuttaa keulan purkamalla, jos alkaa pidemmän päälle vaikuttaa siltä että lyhempi olisi sittenkin parempi. Dual Position Air -malli vaikuttaa myös pätevältä ja sitä olisi saatavana mustana. Tästä ei ole kuitenkaan tietoa että voiko keulaa lyhentää spacereilla. Dual Position Air mallissa on jonkinlainen joustomatkan säätöominaisuus, mutta sekin on tarkoitettu vain ylämäkien ajamista helpottamaan. Kaikki Revelationit on 150mm ja AC-mitta 525-530mm.

- DT:n kepeistä tiukimman speksauksen alla ovat olleet EXM/EXC-mallit joko 130mm tai 150mm versioina. Ominaisuudet vaikuttaa oikein hyviltä ja koska en ole DT:n keuloja aiemmin omistanut on mielenkiinto suuri näitä keuloja kohtaan. 130mm version AC-mitta on 505-510mm ja 150mm AC-mitta 525-530mm. Yksi lisäoptio olisi 140mm XMM/XMC-mallit, mutta nää taitaa olla ennemminkin xc-kurjisteluun tehtyjä laitoksia, vaikka pituus natsaisikin (AC 515-520).

- Manitoulta kai pitäis tulla 15mm keuloja jossain vaiheessa vuotta, mutta ne ei kerkeä tälle speksailukierrokselle mukaan.

Käytännössä vaihtoehdot siis rajoittuvat joko DT:n 130/150mm EXM-keulaan ja rokkarin 150mm revelationiin. 130mm DT on kuitenkin 15-20mm pidempi kuin tällä hetkellä kiinni oleva 120mm foxi, eli oikeaan suuntaan menisin jo tuolla 130mm keulallakin. Hiljalleen olen kuitenkin kallistunut 150mm keulaan, mutta pieni epäilys on, että onko se kuitenkin liian pitkä omiin ajoihin. Ajo on kuitenkin pääasiassa normaalia mettässä möyryymistä. Tässä kohtaa siis tarvitsisin jonkinlaista kommenttia, että kannattaako ottaa suoraan nykyistä 35mm pitempi keula vai tyytyä tuohon vajaa 20mm pitempään keulaan? Jollain on varmaan kokemusta ja näkemystä miten Mojo muuttui vaihdettaessa 130mm keulasta 150mm keulaan? Tässä jo hivuttelin tilausnappia DT:n 150mm EXM:n osalta, mutta pientä lisänäkemystä tämä päätös nyt kaipaa. Jos Mojosta ei aivan traktoria tule tommosella liki 530mm AC-mitan omaavalla keulalla, niin semmonen se pitää kiinni laittaa.

Pistetään tähän loppuun vielä yksi suttuinen kuva pyörästä, mistä lähinnä näkee miten jyrkät kulmat siinä tällä hetkellä on:



-Markus

----------


## Jahvetti

Ibiksistä ei kokemusta mutta toiminnaaltaan voin kyllä suositella DT:n keulaa(vs revelation) ja tuohon sl ibikseen harkitsisin EXC versiota jo ulkonäönkin vuoksi vaikka valmistaja suosittelee sitä kevyempään ajoon kuin EXM versiota. Se launch control noissa keuloissa on hyvinkin toimiva ominaisuus.

----------


## Plus

> Yksi lisäoptio olisi 140mm XMM/XMC-mallit, mutta nää taitaa olla ennemminkin xc-kurjisteluun tehtyjä laitoksia, vaikka pituus natsaisikin (AC 515-520).



Omien kokemuksieni perusteella XMC (130)ei ole sen heppoisempi kuin Revelationkaan (130). Mojosi setup sen sijaan näyttää aika etupainoiselta kurjisteluvehkeeltä, zero-setback tolppa ja stemmi taitaa olla ainakin 100mm? Pelkästään setbackiin vaihtamalla ja stemmiä vastaavasti lyhentämällä pyörän käytös muuttuu huomattavasti. Jos tuo ajoasento on se mistä tykkäät, niin yli 130mm keula on mielestäni liikaa...

----------


## Maranello

Nykyinen kokoonpano näyttää ja onkin varsin etupainotteinen pääasiallisesti lyhyen keulan johdosta, joka tuli tuon mukana kun käytettynä aihion hommasin. Tavoitteena olisi nimenomaan tehdä tästä hiukan rennompi kulkine. Jäykkäperäisiä xc-fillareita on ollut ja on tallissa, enkä Mojoa sinne alueelle oo työntämässä. 

Tuossa on nyt kiinni Syntacen p6 tolppa, millä satulaa saan liikuteltua reippaasti taaksepäin tarpeen tullessa. Stemmi on tällä hetkellä 110mm ja ajoasennon pituus on ok. Jos ilman keulan vaihtoa lähtisin vaihtamaan lyhyempää stemmiä tilalle ja siirtäisin satulaa taaksepäin tulisi pyörästä hiukan kaksijakoinen, kun keulakulma olisi silti 70 asteen tienoilla. Niinpä olen päätynyt pidemmän keulan hommaamiseen, joka rauhoittaa ohjausta ja samalla liikuttaa satulaa hieman taemmas ja nostaa tankoa hiukan. Nyt on siis kyse siitä, että miten pitkän keulan tuohon uskaltaa laittaa, että sillä pääsee tasaisellakin auttavasti eteenpäin. Tuo 110m stemmi saattaa kyllä olla liian pitkä loivemmalla keulakulmalla, mutta varastosta löytyy onneksi 100mm ja 90mm stemmit, joita voi sen jälkeen kokeilla. Pitkähköjen stemmien käyttäminen voi olla jonkinlainen jäänne 90-luvun xc-kurjisteluista, eikä alle 100mm stemmi ole tuntunut soveliaalta pyörään millä pitäisi mennä eteenpäin.

Noissa DT:n XMM/XMC malleissa on kai se twin-shot vaimennus vs. EXM/EXC Launch Control II. Kumpaakaan en tietenkään oo ajanu, eikä oo mahdollisuuksiakaan testata, mutta kun tavoitteena olisi tästä rakennella enemmän trailihenkinen fillari kuin xc-kurjuutinta, niin luullakseni exm/exc-mallit ois sopivampia. Kiekotkin jo rakentelin kovempaa ajoa silmällä pitäen kun laitoin Archit Crestien tms. sijaan.

Eli kaikki kulminoituu 130mm vs 150mm valintaan. Osa Mojoista näyttää päällisin puolin varsin ajettavilta 150mm keuloilla, mutta osa taas jo liiankin loivilta. Veikkaan että otanpa sitten kumman tahansa, niin se tuntuu väärältä... Toisaalta 150mm keulan kanssa voin enemmän leikkiä painuman kanssa, eli jäis hiukan enemmän pelivaraa kuin 130mm keulan kanssa. Oi tätä virtuaalispeksailun juhlaa!

-Markus

----------


## Plus

150mm keulan kanssa laittaisin jo hissitolpan ja ketjunohjurin...

Mojo on geometrialtaan vähän "vanhanaikainen", nykyään alkaa olla noita 100 tai 120mm täpäreitä 68° ohjauskulmalla ja pitkällä vaakaputkella. Lyhyt stemmi ja loiva ohjauskulma yhdistettynä lyhyempään joustoon on pätevä pyörä rähinöintiin ja kurjisteluun. Jyrkät kulmat, pitkä stemmi ja pitkä jousto ei taas toimi kummassakaan.

Mielestäni joku 680-710mm tanko ja lyhyt stemmi tekee pyörään paljon enemmän asennetta kuin pidempi keula, jos se on yhdistettynä pitkään stemmiin ja kapeampaan tankoon.  Nämä nyt ovat vaan omia mielipiteitäni, jonkun mielestä saattaa olla toisin...

----------


## Maranello

Kiitti Plus ja Jahvetti kommenteista. Oon itekin huomannu tuon, että Mojon geometria on nykypyöriin verrattuna hiukan erilainen. Uutukaisiin trailipyöriin verrattuna satulaputken kulma on loivahko 73 ja keulakulma 69 140mm keulalla. Niinpä 150mm keulalla Ohjauskulmaksi tulisi n. 68,5-69 ja satulaputken kulmaksi n. 72,5. Nää kulmat vaikuttaa ainakin paperilla vielä ihan ajettavilta ja lisäksi tuo nostaisi keskiötä muutaman millin, kun keskiö Mojossa on suhteellisen alhaalla. Oon tässä nyt mittaillu, speksaillu ja visualisoinu ahkerasti 35-40mm kokonaismitaltaan pidemmän keulan vaikutuksia Mojoon ja 150mm alkaa viedä pitemmän korren. Jos menee pieleen, niin keväämmällä tulee vähän ajettu keula myyntiin torille...

-Markus

----------


## Maranello

Niin ja tuosta tankoasiasta vielä, että kiinni on 685mm leveä tanko. Ymmärrän kyllä että pitkä stemmi, pitkä jousto ja jyrkät kulmat ei oo paras yhdistelmä ja tuota lyhyempää stemmiä pitääkin kokeilla jossain vaiheessa. Orkkisstemmi tossa oli 120mm, eli tässäkin on suunta ollut jo oikeaan suuntaan.

-Markus

----------


## Luu

http://www.gramslightbikes.com/2009/...50-review.html
Testipenkkinä juurikin Mojo
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=569968
Tuossa lisää

----------


## Hippohip

Talas on ollut kiinni SL:ssa ja käytännössä aina 150 mm asennossa. Joskus jos muistaa, niin saattaa laskea 130 asentoon. Nyt jos olisi uuden keulan tarvetta, niin suorilta 150 tulisi hankittua -ilman korkeussäätöjä-. Stemmi on myös vaihtunut lyhyempään (100 --> 70mm) mutta testaamaan en ole vielä päässyt.

----------


## MPI

Mulla oli normi mojossa kiinni wotani, joka oli aina 160mm asennossa 70mm stemmillä. Hyvin sillä Tahkot sun muut ajeli. Nyt HD:ssä 170mm Lyriikki, jolla kiipee ihan yhtä hyvin kun aikaisemmilla kombinaatioilla. Jos ei, niin vika löytyy ainakin mun ajeluissa siitä stongan penkin välistä.

----------


## Portti

Minulla on Mojo SL:ssä tällä hetkellä DT EXC 150 ja on kyllä hyvä keula tuohon pyörään minun mielestäni. Aiemmin Mojossani oli 140 mm Talas ja DT on kyllä herkempi kuin Talas oli. Olisikohan aiemmin tässä ketjussa tai jossain keulaketjussa hieman tarkempiakin kommenttejani noiden keulojen eroista. Minun keula on 2009-mallinen ja käsittääkseni uudemmat DT:n mallit ovat menneet vielä hieman parempaan suuntaan 2009-malliin verrattuna.

Kulmissa ei tullut isoa muutosta kuin vaihdoin DT:n alle eli kulmien muutoksen käytännön vaikutusta en osaa Mojon kohdalla kommentoida muuta kuin sen, että minun ajeluun kulmat ovat olleet kohdillaan.

----------


## Maranello

No mutta nythän tuli just semmosia kokemuksia pidemmästä keulasta kuin kaipasinkin. Osaltaan kommenttien siivittämänä ja mittailujen perusteella päädyin tuohon DT:n EXM 150 keulaan 15mm akselilla. On niin paljon halvempi tuo EXM kuin EXC ja mielestäni näyttää tää karvalakkimalli paremmalta, kun ei oo tuo kaari niin massiivinen kuin hiilariversiossa.



Pyörän paino taitaa mennä keulan vaihdolla muutaman kymmenen grammaa yli 11kg, jos tuo 1750g paino pitää sisällään akselin.

-Markus

----------


## mtl

Jos 150 on harkinnassa niin sittenhän Foxikin on käypä. Ainakin 2010 sai mustaa Floatia 150 koossa. Itsellä tuo ja 90 stemmi + setback tolppa. Ihan hyvä setti.

----------


## Jahvetti

> jos tuo 1750g paino pitää sisällään akselin.



Kyllä se akseli taitaa sisältyä painoon, oma pikalinkullinen EXM painaa 1649 g ilman pikalinkkua, täydellä kaulaputkella.

On se kaari massiivinen tuossakin mutta hienompi :Hymy: .

----------


## Leku

Höhhöö. Karmeeta oli. Meinaan ajo tuon vakio-RP23-kanisterin kanssa kun äsken kävin kojeistamassa. Elka läks nimittäin helsinkeravantaalle tjsp thööningiin. 
Kun sagi on sopiva tuon Foksin kanssa, niin ajo ylämäkeen onkin sitten jo työlästä, kun se kanisteri nyykähtää kasaan niin rankasti ja alkaa jopo keuliin.

No, onneksi tuon Elkan saa taas joskus takaisin. Ti-jousta et. Enven/Kingin kiekkojahan toi koni vielä huutaa, mutta ei niistä nyt sen eneempää...  :Hymy: 

Veikeä juttu muuten, hoodeenhan piti olla tuolle RP:lle suunniteltu. Pushin jamppa kummiskin loihe lausumahan: 
"_ the HD has great mechanical bottoming control from the linkage rate so  it doesn't require the additional bottoming control from the shock in  the form of a boost valve."_...
"_The change in direction that DW has taken with the later generation DW  frames is awesome and a suspension tuners dream. We get good mechanical  compliance at the beginning of the stroke matched with good mechanical  bottoming control at the end. This means less compromise on our end with  the shock tuning because we're getting those characteristics out of the  frames linkage."_ 

No, oli miten oli vai oliko sittenkään.

----------


## Itsok

Ei ole ilmapumppuihin palaamista kun hyvän kierrejousen makuun pääsee  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## sakuvaan

> Ei ole ilmapumppuihin palaamista kun hyvän kierrejousen makuun pääsee



Komppaan, vaikka singlepivotilla ajelen  :Hymy:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Enven/Kingin kiekkojahan toi koni vielä huutaa, mutta ei niistä nyt sen eneempää...



Enven täti ilmoitti että niinkin kiharoilla spekseillä kiekot kun sää tarvit, niitä saa. King-setä vaan sorvitteloo sulle ensin sopivat navat.    :Leveä hymy:

----------


## marco1

> Höhhöö. Karmeeta oli. Meinaan ajo tuon vakio-RP23-kanisterin kanssa kun äsken kävin kojeistamassa.



Taisi kuitenkin kestää ajamisen, toisin kuin nämä '11 malliset RP23 BV:t...  :Sarkastinen: 
Koeajossa 150mm joustavassa dw-pöörässä lyhytjoustoiseen Horstiin Pushattu Float RC, ei ihan paras yhdistelmä tämäkään....

----------


## MPI

> Enven/Kingin kiekkojahan toi koni vielä huutaa, mutta ei niistä nyt sen eneempää... .



Eikös nyt kumminkin laiteta nämä. Jos nyt kerran ruvetaan laittamaan.

----------


## Leku

Anna kun tuumaan...ei. Noiden kiekkojen akustiikka ei näet miellytä henkilöä. Kehät varmaan olisivat kyllä hyvät, noista navoista niin tiiä.

Sitten voisi olla asiallista vaihdella muitakin Enven  :No huh!:  palikoita. Noitahan on nimittäin kapeita (800mm) ohjustimia, näiden kannakkeita ja ties mitä tolppia. Se on nimittäin kurjaa, jos jokin osa joutuu ihan ittekseen, ilman lajitovereitaan, pyörässä asustamaan.  :Irvistys:

----------


## MPI

Noilla 800mm:llä joutuu kiertelemään Etelä-Suomen metsiä. Stemmien mitat on vähän sieltä, mutta hinnat sen sijaan sopuisat.

----------


## Space Cowboy

Ihan kepeitä nää Enven palikat muuten, mutta "ties mikä tolppa", eli istuinpylväs on aikamoinen ankkuri...  :Irvistys:  Vaikka mukavahan tota on möllöttää...

----------


## Leku

Den änkkör? Quotattu: "190 g (31.6, 400mm)". Nykyinen Syntace on varmaan vajaa 100g massaisempi...en sitten tiedä kuinka vajaa. Luulisin, että ~16cm juustavaan xc-pyörään ihan riittävän laitveit?  :Sekaisin: 

Muutkin esitetut ongelmat olen jo ratkaissut: stemmin mitta 75mm sopii hyvin, tankoon käy saha. En sitten tiedä, että voiko sopivampaa tankoa mulle löytyä kuin toi ProTaper Cf (720mm?), mutta eipä se kokeilukaan mitään sinällään haittaa.

----------


## MPI

> ProTaper Cf (720mm?)



Noillahujakoin on itsellekin passeli. Nyt olen yrittänyt pitää kiinni Syncrosin AM 710mm carbonista. Näyttää olevan painot aika samaa luokkaa. Jäykkyydestä en osaa sanoa. On tolla suht hyvin suunta pysynyt. Harmi kun se Nukeproofin titskutanko ei kestäny. Soli kepeä ja "kaunis"

Onkohan kellään Suomen puolella kokemuksia noista Eastonin EI-Carbon Haveneista. Haussa olisi ehkä Mavicin 819 ja Hopen navoille vaihtoehtoinen setti, jolla ei ehkä takanavan akselit katkeilisi Maxlejen kanssa ja eikä tarttis pinnojen kanssa erikoisavaimia. Nykyisiä kun pitäis kohta rihtailla ja sehän on tuskaisaa puuhaa.

----------


## Leku

Onkohan noi Hopet ainoat navat, mitkä ovat porsineet tuon kevennetyn maxlen kanssa? Nythän toi maxle on kyllä jo muutettu ulkopinnaltaan keventämättömäksi akseliksi, eli ei kai sitä Hopea tarvi sen takia hyljätä.

----------


## MPI

Joku tekosyyhän pitää olla.

----------


## Space Cowboy

Tämmötteen pylvään saa puolet halvemmalla kuin Enven ja on paaljon kepeempikin jos vaan pituus riittää: http://www.procyclingworld.com/servl...-Carbon/Detail

----------


## Leku

Emminä tuommoista kuraa viitti laittaa pyörään kiinni.  :Vihainen:

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Emminä tuommoista kuraa viitti laittaa pyörään kiinni.



Kuulostaa kuin olisi huonoja omakohtaisia kokemuksia tolpasta.  :Vink:  Btw. eikö se mene ennemmin niin, että mitä enemmän pyörässä on joustoa, niin sitä keveämpää/heikompaa tolppaa voi käyttää, koska siihen ei kohdistu ajossa voimakkaita teräviä iskuja?

Envessä satulan kiinnitysmekanismin takia satulan kiskoihin kohdistuu selkeästi suurempi rasitus kuin esim. Tokenin tolpassa.  :Irvistys:

----------


## wanderer

Token on pahemmanlainen bulkkimerkki. Mitäs jos siitä hioisi grafiikat pois? Tilalle voisi toki laittaa lakan alle jonkun haluamansa tarran jos sellaisia kaipaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Samu Ilonen

> Envessä satulan kiinnitysmekanismin takia satulan kiskoihin kohdistuu selkeästi suurempi rasitus kuin esim. Tokenin tolpassa.



Tuo lienee täyttä soopaa kun katsoo Tokenin rimpuloita jolla satulan pitäisi pysyä paikallaan. Lisäksi sen tolpan mitasta voi varmaan päätellä että ajateltu sijoituspaikka lienee paremmin maantiepyörä.

Lekun Mojoa on rakennettu kyllä siten että siihen mitään "Token" tason osia tulee tuskin ikuna. Ei  tuu kyllä munkaan fillareihin. Ne on vähän eri porukka jotka kattoo vaan hinta/painosuhdetta ja sit itkee kun kamat ei kestäkään oikeaa käyttöä. Koristeet erikseen.

Mualma on pullollaan karsiean näköisiä "kevennys-fillareita" jotka on tehty "halvalla" ja täysin vailla tyyliä. Lisäksi ne harvoin kestävät normaalia ajoa, ja kyllä ne ziljoonat eriväriset palikat ja epätoivoiset viritelmät aiheuttaa päänsärkyä jo kattoessa.  Harvassa on toimivasti ja tyylillä tehdyt fillarit, saati kevyet sellaiset.

----------


## Leku

Tähän avautumiseen on hyvä päättää tämä työviikko.  :Hymy:

----------


## Timppa H

> Btw. eikö se mene ennemmin niin, että mitä enemmän pyörässä on joustoa, niin sitä keveämpää/heikompaa tolppaa voi käyttää, koska siihen ei kohdistu ajossa voimakkaita teräviä iskuja?



Taitaa mennä just toisinpäin. Mitä enempi ja parempaa joustoa löytyy, niin tämmöset läskit ajaa kaikki paikat persusta penkissä ja sitten ei kestä tolpat eikä rungot  :Vink: 

Turnerin Davekin sanoi jossain, ettei hän ennen ymmärtänyt, että jengi ajelee metriset dropit p-sukset penkissä, oli nähnyt  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PMT

Yhdyn tuohon Timppa H,n ajatukseen mulla onkolme Sellen Flait satulaa pettänyt aivan loivaan notkoon ajaessa takana joustoa 160mm ,kaks ekaa oli halkiollisia ja viimeinen umi versio , niin vai kaikista runko poikki, ainut lohtu oli se että kaks viimeistä oli takuu tuotteita. että se kevyistä osista.

----------


## Space Cowboy

> Tuo lienee täyttä soopaa kun katsoo Tokenin rimpuloita jolla satulan pitäisi pysyä paikallaan. Lisäksi sen tolpan mitasta voi varmaan päätellä että ajateltu sijoituspaikka lienee paremmin maantiepyörä.
> 
> Lekun Mojoa on rakennettu kyllä siten että siihen mitään "Token" tason osia tulee tuskin ikuna. Ei  tuu kyllä munkaan fillareihin. Ne on vähän eri porukka jotka kattoo vaan hinta/painosuhdetta ja sit itkee kun kamat ei kestäkään oikeaa käyttöä. Koristeet erikseen.
> 
> Mualma on pullollaan karsiean näköisiä "kevennys-fillareita" jotka on tehty "halvalla" ja täysin vailla tyyliä. Lisäksi ne harvoin kestävät normaalia ajoa, ja kyllä ne ziljoonat eriväriset palikat ja epätoivoiset viritelmät aiheuttaa päänsärkyä jo kattoessa.  Harvassa on toimivasti ja tyylillä tehdyt fillarit, saati kevyet sellaiset.



Juu mulla ei tosta Tokenin laatutasosta ole havaintoa, mutta hinta/keveys -suhde pisti vaan silmään, joten toin tolpan yhtenä vaihtoehtona esiin. Mutta selkeästihän täällä jo artikuloitiin, ettei "tällaisen tason" tolppia olla hakemassa.  :Vink:  Tämä ei kuitenkaan muuta fysiikan lakien todellisuutta. Eli edelleenkin Tokenin tolpassa satulan kiskoihin kohdistuu pienempi rasitus kuin Enven tolpassa ja sitä suuremmalla syyllä, jos satula ei pysy tolpassa edes paikallaan suuremman tällin osuessa kohdalle.  :Vink:  Token käyttää satulan kiinnitysmekanismia, joka on käytössä monissa muissakin satulaputkissa. Ainakin itselläni tuollainen kiinnitys on toiminut. Enven ratkaisu ei ole juuri sen innovatiivisempi, vaan kopioitu lähes suoraan Bold Precisionin tolpista tai muista vastaavista...

Mun puolesta jokainen rakentakoot pyöränsä vapaasti vaikka ziljoonasta erivärisestä palikasta sillä tyylillä kuin katsoo parhaaksi. Toimivuus ja tyylikkyys riippuu diskurssista, enkä vaivaudu aiheuttamaan itselleni päänsärkyä toisten valinnoista, sehän vaatisi sitä, että nostaisin itseni auktoriteetiksi muiden yläpuolelle ja määrittelisin ainoan oikean pyöränrakennustavan.  :Vink: 

Tähän on hyvä päättää tämä työstä vapaa viikko.  :Vink:

----------


## kide

Ymmärtääkseni näiden Tokenin tyylisten kevennysklamppien ongelma on se, että jo pulttien kiristäminen pyrkii taivuttamaan satulan kiskoja. Sitten kun kuski istuu jakkaralle, kohdistuu kiskoihin lisää samansuuntaista vääntöä. Tähän kun vielä yhdistetään se, että halkaistun putkenpätkän muotoinen alatuki tarjoaa hyvin pienet tukipisteet, voinee ratkaisua kutsua jopa kiskoleikkuriksi. Lisäksi liian löysälle jääneet pultit tuppaavat löystymään nopeasti lisää, koska niiden kuormitus vaihtelee suuresti. 

Esimerkiksi 3T on ratkaissut nämä epäkohdat muotoilemalla alatuen pidemmäksi, mikä tietysti lisää hieman painoa ja hintaa. Ratkaisu on kopioitu ainakin CarbonCyclesin bulkkikamaan. Kuulemma jotkut ovat päivittäneet leikkuritolppia Thomsonin varaosa-alatuella. Mulla on KCNC:t toiminu erinomaisesti, kun olen käyttänyt aika tarkkaa harkintaa, millaisia jakkaroita niiden päähän uskaltaa kiinnittää. Mutta täysjäykällä ajo ei varmaan olekaan "normaalia" ajoa...

Mutta tosiaan nämä Token/Fun Works/eXotic/KCNC-tason osat kuuluu varmaan ennemminkin tonne "Grammanviilausta raharajoitteisille" -ketjuun, ja Lekulla ei taida olla kumpaakaan vaivaa  :Hymy: .

----------


## Leku

Hyhhyh. Vissiin tommoset sitten on tulossa? Ei näistä kännipäissään tilatuista osista aina tiiä.  :Hymy: 
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_P_54wPTsFh...0/IMG_1542.jpg
Niin, paitti tietty 26" kehät.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Uuh, Kinky  :Hymy:

----------


## Space Cowboy

Kyselin Bossin tyypeiltä milloin tuota Stoy Air iskaria pystyy ostamaan ja Romain Bordères vastasi, että tämän kuun lopussa. Ei paha...  :Hymy:  Kuolataan sen aikaa tätä kuvaa...

----------


## Leku

Oliskohan tuolla oikeampi kuva aiheesta:
http://www.endurotribe.com/2011/01/l...ions-bos-2012/

----------


## Space Cowboy

Tjaa...taidan pitäytyä vielä kierrejousissa...



... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Leku

Saatana! Piti jättää tanko pihalle, kun ei mahtunu ovesta sisälle.  :Sekaisin:  Kai siitä voisi uskaltaa sen 6 senttiä nirhata poies, vaikka kovin pelkään tuota hiili cuitu pölyä. Nääs 80cm tanko kun on jo kumminkin melko leveä. Swiip ja raissi ovat yllättäen erinomaisen sopivat ja lähes 1/1 ProTaperin kanssa. Noita jäi Signatureen viä pari kpl ja oli siä joku 700mm XC-tanko myös tyrkyllä.



Vaihdeliipotin piti myös vaihtaa. Kovasti yritin tulla toimeen XT:n kanssa, mutten sitten kuitenkaan viittinyt yrittää huijata itseäni sen enempää. Ei pysty, tulee näppyjä sormiin ja ties mihin perseeseen tommosella. 

Sitte kattelin Enven kehää. Koovin on kepeä tuollainen maastotuubikehä, mutta jos miä nyt kuitenkin sen EiMen -vanteen...

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Oli ihan virkistävää hiplata maaturin palikoita välistä. Kuningaslaakerin valmistaja, Chris King, oli näköjään päivittänyt napojen laakerin säätöstydeemit, ainakin mun mun omien "ilmajäähdytettyjen" Discotech versioiden jälkeen...

Onhan DT hyvä napa mutta jotenkin nuo Kuningas navat herätti vaihteeksi kovin omistamisen halua hiplattuna.

----------


## Shamus

Aaahh...
Omaa Enven tolppa- / stemmi- / tanko-settiä odotellessa! Saa `tense hieman kevennystä.
Kiekot kyllä himottaisi myös... mulla olisi kuningas-navat jo valmiina, joten jos vaan kehä vaihtais  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Leku

"_Voi elämän kevät tätä teippaajan riemua..._"
-Wunderbaum

----------


## sorkan_fiba

29" ibis tulee ensi vuonna:

  prototyyppi julkaistaa Eurobikessa (syyskuussa 2011).hiilikuitua, täysjousto ja helvetin kevyt
Lähde: http://www.ibiscycles.com/bikes/29er/

----------


## Leku

Kaislikossa kitisee. Onkohan se kitinä leekeröity turner vai viri-iskari.  :Sekaisin: 

Mikälie hampuusi soitti eilen +44 alkuisesta numerosta ja esitti olleensa Chief Engineer at Mitsubishi Motorsports (WRC), Principal Rally  Engineer at Mitsubishi Motorsports (WRC), Race and Development Engineer  at Mitsub..., nykyisellään pyörittää puotia takapajulassa.

Semmosta asiaa sillä oli, että se rakensi mulle Stoyn ja kyseli postitusosoitta. Mielenkiintoista verrata sitä tuohon Elkaan, mikä on kyllä mukava kapistus sekin.

----------


## Leku

2012 BOS:sit esillä.
http://www.azfreeride.com/daily/view/28-2012-bos-linup

170mm Taper Deville houkuttaisi.  :Sarkastinen: 


Hiukan muuttui ilmakanisterinkin ulkonäkö protoversiosta:


Tolla sivulla nyt on muutenkin kaikea kivannäköistä tawaraa.

----------


## mtok77

Ibis-uutisia pukkaa..

14.4 julkaistaan uusi pyörämalli.. Tarkempaa tietoa millainen on ei vielä ole, mutta se on varmaa että 29 se ei ole. 29 julkaistaan myöhemmin syksyllä.

Brian Lopes saa tiimikaverikseen Anne Caroline Chaussonin.

----------


## Leku

Nojapyörö.

----------


## Leku



----------


## ePa

http://reviews.mtbr.com/new-ibis-moj...-mountain-bike

Täähän on jo wanha juttu.

----------


## Leku

Joo, jeebuksen wanha. Valistunut arvaus on, että tuosta saisi vallan oivan pelin. Heittäisi vaan noi Foxit roskikseen ja vaihtaisi sen BOS:n VIP'r:in taakse, eteen tietty joko 140mm tai 160mm Deville, palikat/kiekot ENVEä ja vaihteet XTR:ää, Formulat jarruiksi. Kiitos nam ja hyvää yötä.

http://www.ibiscycles.com/splash/

----------


## mtok77

Uusi runko vaikuttaa melko kestävältä..

----------


## jarit

Tuohon kestävyystestiin vielä lyhyt steppaus osuus päälle niin mun sielu on myyty....

----------


## phebis

Onkohan toi testausta, minkä ne tekee joka rungolle? S-kokoisen rungolla päällä seisoo siro neiti ja XL:n päällä sitten MIES! Siinä tulis sitten testattua se koon (rungon ja kuskin) vaikutus jäykkyyteen ihan oikeesti.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Leku

Stoy! Rukiveer! Niinkuin ryssille nyt tavataan huutaa. 



Kokeillaas tätä nyt sitten välillä.

----------


## työkalu

Täällä on viime aikoina ollut melko hifi-aiheita. Olisin palannut ihan näihin perusasioihin, eli pyörän kevennykseen.

Tuo osaviidakko maailmalla on niin mahdoton, että ajattelin SL-pyöräilijöiden voivan hieman auttaa. Olen nyt vuoden verran ajellut lähes vakio-osilla varustetulla Mojo Sl-fillarilla. Pyörässä on valmistajan SLX-kitti. Siis 2010 vuoden malli. Uutta ovat vain Racing Ralph kumit ja Sellen SLR satula. Pyörän paino on nyt noin 12,0 kg. Putkiosat ja stemmi ovat Ibiksen omaa tavaraa, samoin navat ja vanteet (sisäkumeilla). Jarrut ovat Avidin Elixir vitoset. Haarukka on Rokkarin Revelation Race. Edessä on 20 mm Maxle ja takana 10 mm läpiakseli.

Kysyisinkin miten/ millä osilla kannattaisi kevennystä aloittaa. Haarukan akseli rajoittaa napavalintoja, vai onko olemassa jotain sovitetta , jolla saa 15 mm sopimaan ? Kevennys lienee parasta aloittaa kiekoista ? Miten muuten kannattaisi edetä. 

Otan kiitollisena vastaan mahdollisia ehdotuksia osavalinnoiksi.

----------


## Leku

^ Kai se massa on tuossa paketissa kylvetty kohtuullisen tasaisesti ympäri pyörää, mutta kevyet kiekot nyt on aina kivat, jos ei muuta keksi. 

Otin tässä itsekin osaa kevennykseen ja vaihdoin Bos:iin titaanisen jousen. Teräsjousi painoi yli 400g, tämä ti-versio alle 150g. Kevennyksen hinta/gramma -suhde varsin ylivoimainen ikinään koskaan ennen. Tämmöstä se kuulkaas lapset on, kun henkilössä ei nyt vaan enää ole kevennettävää.  :No huh!: 

Sitten kuulin vielä varmaa huhupuhetta, että Enven AM-kiekot olisi jo kasattu, mutta väärällä mantereella, siis sekä kasaus että tänhetkinen sijainti. Joulu tulee varhain tänä vuonna.

----------


## työkalu

Kyllä mä sen ymmärrän, että nää osat ei ole niitä kevyimpiä. Olisin vaan kysynyt osaehdotuksia kautta linjan. Täällä käydyn keskustelun osapuolet ovat mitä ilmeisimmin perehtyneet esim. erimerkkisten osien paino/ hintasuhteeseen. kuulisin mielelläni ehdotuksia osavaihtoehdoista kautta linjan pl. haarukka.

----------


## mtok77

Kevennyskohteita:

Ohjaustanko: orkkis painaa 270 grammaa. Tilalle esim. Easton Haven, joka painaa 180 grammaa.

Kiekot: Orkkiskiekot painavat jotain 1950 grammaa joten niistä saa helposti painoa pois. Tilalle esim. Hopen Pro2 navat(käy kaikille akselityypeille), Crest-kehät ja Supercompit täältä  kohtuuhintaan. Painoakin vain 1529 grammaa. Ja sisuskumit tietty pois ja litkut tilalle.

Jarrut: Elixir CR:t painaa 375grammaa joten vaihto esim R1:siin säästää 200 grammaa. Tosin on kallis päivitys..

Satulatolppa: Orkkis painaa 240 grammaa joten esim Thomson Masterpiecellä säästäis 50 grammaa. Jollain KCNC:llä vielä enemmän mutta siitä on huonoja kokemuksia niin en sitä suosittelisi.

Sit tietty kammet ja takapakan vaihtamalla säästäs pari sataa grammaa. Tosin voi tulla jo kalliiksi..

----------


## Doktor

Asian vierestä: Olettekos purkaneet takahaarukkaa? Mtbr-foorumilta sain vinkkiä, että alalinkun laakerit kuluvat vauhdikkaasti. Kolme vuotta vanhassa Mojossa kolme neljästä laakerista rahisi, mutta liikkuvat edelleen kun puhdistin ja latasin täyteen vaseliinia. Yksi laakeri oli täysin jumissa ja meni vaihtoon. Ylälinkun laakerit olivat kuin uusia. Ylhäällä taitaa olla pienempi kuormitus ja vähemmän kuraa tarjolla. Uusia laakereita löytyi ihan paikallisesta laakerikaupasta.

----------


## mikkox

Ihan hyvin kestänyt sulla. Mulla oli 1,5 vuotta ajettuna molemmissa linkuissa puolet laakereista aivan jumissa. Eivät siis pyörineet ollenkaan. Onneksi oli varalinkut, kun ei ole vielä ehtinyt hakea uusia laakereita.

----------


## MPI

Mä olen pääsääntöisesti vaihtanut laakereita tai ainakin tsekannut sekä rasvannut ne kerran vuoteen. Yleensähän noista konelaareistakin lähtee rasvat huitsin nevadaan. Kolmen käyttövuotta on kyllä aika hyvä käyttöaika. Tsekkaa kuitenkin uusienkin laakerien rasvatilanne ja lisää tarvittaessa ennen asennusta.

----------


## Leku

Säästeliäästi on ollut rasvaa uutenakaan sisällä.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Säästeliäästi on ollut rasvaa uutenakaan sisällä.



No ohhoh.

Eipä muuta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Doktor

Ootteko muuten käyttäneet virallisia tai itse viriteltyjä laakeriprässejä? Itse jystin ne sisään sopivalla hylsyllä, mutta ei nuo isommat laakerit aivan helposti uponneet, vaikka kokeilin laakerin jäähdyttämistä+pesän kuumentamista. Uudet laakerit tumppasin täyteen rasvaa, ei niissä tosiaan paljoa tavaraa ollut tehtaan jäljiltä. Tuollaisessa paikassa, jossa laakeri liikkuu vain vähän edestakaisin, ei umpirasvatusta laakerista liene haittaa.

----------


## Leku

Postiloosteri paukkuu.



Vaikuttaisi olevan hiukan jykevämmät kuin edelliset xc-kiekot...

----------


## MPI

> Postiloosteri paukkuu.
> Vaikuttaisi olevan hiukan jykevämmät kuin edelliset xc-kiekot...



Näyttää hämäävästi maantiekiekoilta... :Hymy:

----------


## Shamus

Ai jai jai jai... härnäystä! Jos noi näkis livenä, niin se ois sitten siinä ja maksalaatikkoa loppuvuosi  :Vink:

----------


## Aki Korpela

Vai että tuubimieheksi... Minä oon niin pahasti pudonnut kehityksen kelkasta, että luulin maastotuubeja olevan tarjolla vain äärimmäisen kurjina xc-versioina, mutta ilmeisesti jotain järeempääkin sitten jo löytyy.

----------


## Leku

Hä & Tä? 

Ei noi nyt sentään tuubit ole.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Aki Korpela

No nyt alkaa täälläkin kirkastua...  :Hymy:  Kovasti näytti tuubikehältä väsyneeseen silmään, jos vaikka vertaa tähän tuubi-AX-maastokehään.

----------


## Aki Korpela

Laitahan Leku kuva kokonaisesta fillarista näytille, kun saat kuitukiekot paikoilleen.

----------


## Leku

Homma on kiinni ny Izmosta, laitoin sille nääs taka-aksilan kevennettäväksi. Ei se Kingin napakaan kaupasta valmis näytä olevan...  :Sarkastinen: 

Sakemannetkin onnistuivat pakkaamaan 3kpl 44mm pitkiä tubeless-venttiileitä sellaiseen pakettiin, mikä ei mahdu postilaatikosta sisään. Niitäkin on yritetty toimittaa jo monta päivää.  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Leku

Tommonen se nyt on tällä hetkellä. Mikäli joku haluaa jostain syystä samanlaisen, niin speksit on:
- HD L-koko
- Cane Creek 110 ohjustinleekeri
- Enve DH tanko, katkaistu 730mm:iin
- Lizard Skin lukkorengastupit
- Enve satulatolppa
- Flite classic tms tjsp satula 
- 32 MRP eturatas
- MRP Mojo HD spec ketjunohjuri
- XTR 10spd ketju
- XTR 11...36 10spd takapakka
- XTR kammet
- XTR takavaihtaja
 - XTR vaihdevipu
- XTR polkimet
- Rotor keskiö keraamileekereillä
- Enve AM kiekot, King navat, Ø20mm etuakseli, takana 12x135mm Maxle
- Thomson stemmi
- BOS Deville 160mm etuhaarukka
- BOS Stoy takaiskari, titaanijousella (Elka Stage 5 ja Fox RP23 varaiskareina)
 - Formula One jarrut 180/160 laikoilla
- Renkaat litkutettu, nyt xc-mallin X-King 2.4 Protectionit


Paino  on vielä mysteerinäytös, eikä osien valinnassa ei ole käytetty  puntaria, mutta kun kolminaisuudesta kevyt-halpa-kestävä on pyritty  valitsemaan sopivat ominaisuudet, niin tästä on tullut lajissaan (160mm  molemmissa päissä) vissiin ihan kohtuullisen painoinen.

----------


## haedon

On HD saanut arvoisensa palikat. Varmaan monikin haluaisi tuollaisen, mutta ei ole riittävästi valuuttaa/aikaa :Nolous: . Kuis hyvin toi MRP:n ohjuri toimii?

----------


## Aki Korpela

Kauhistuttavan hieno! Tarttee alkaa kurvailla työmatkat makkurajärven kautta, vai missäs toi voi tätä nykyä tulla vastaan?

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Kyllä myö luulen että tuo on jonkin asteen referenssi lajissaan. Ihan läpi tän planeetan. Tyyli/paino/jouston pelitys/ajettavuus...

Tietty kokonaismassa on sivuseikka mutta varmaan ihan mukiin menevä sekin. Kehät oli hurjat, DH mitat ja kesto, ja paino XC-kihnuttimesta...

Toi on niitä harvoja maastureita toviin joita mua kiinnostaisi kiva kokeilla...

----------


## Space Cowboy

Enää ainut ongelma on, että mitä kilkettä the HD:hen voisi seuraavaksi ruuvata.  :Vink:  Kenties Caligulan tai AX-keveyden veivit...emmää tiä, ei juolahda nyt selvin päin mieleen  :Sekaisin: , mutta eikös tää muutenkin ollut päissään koostettu...  :Nolous:

----------


## mtok77

No voishan tuohon vielä vaihtaa uusinta mallia olevan XTR Shadow Plus takavaihtajan..

----------


## Samu Ilonen

Ei minusta? Isompi, Rumempi...Shimanolla on joku pakkomielle turvottaa takavaihtajia joka vuosi.

----------


## izmo

> Homma on kiinni ny Izmosta, laitoin sille nääs taka-aksilan kevennettäväksi. Ei se Kingin napakaan kaupasta valmis näytä olevan... 
> 
> Sakemannetkin onnistuivat pakkaamaan 3kpl 44mm pitkiä tubeless-venttiileitä sellaiseen pakettiin, mikä ei mahdu postilaatikosta sisään. Niitäkin on yritetty toimittaa jo monta päivää.



 akselin kevennys onnistui joten kuten vaikka ei ollut ihan helppo nakki kun akseli lähti uimaan karkuun :Hymy:

----------


## Plus

Hieno on, mutta luulis että tommosessa AM-pyörässä olis hissitolppa tai edes pikalinkku tolpassa...  Mut jos ajelee vaan jossain tasaisella niin ei sillä sit väliä.

----------


## marco1

Aika Spinal Tap -henkinen fillari, mitä laitetaan kun 11 enää riitä? Päivityshommia voi haitata se että joutuu odottamaan että joku osaa tehdä paremmat osat kuin mitä tuossa jo on.  :Hymy: 

Hieno.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Varsinainen highend-laite. Mä en uskaltaisi tolla metsään mennä, kun 
koko ajan saisi pelätä. (syy persaukisuus)

No on mullakin samat gripit.  :Hymy:

----------


## zeizei

> Varsinainen highend-laite. Mä en uskaltaisi tolla metsään mennä, kun 
> koko ajan saisi pelätä. (syy persaukisuus)



Kai tuolla ihan ajaakin uskaltaa kun on nimenomaan tehty kovaan ajoon tarkoitetuista osista eikä pelkästään vaa'an kanssa. Jäätävän hieno laitos kyllä ja odotan, että tulee metsässä vastaan että pystyisi lähempääkin vilkaisemaan. Paino kyllä kiinnostaisi vaikka ei olekaan tässä tapauksessa pääasia.

Iso hatunnosto ja kumarrus kyllä. Kerrassaan upeasti kasattu ilman kompromisseja. Ja luulisi ajo-ominaisuuksienkin olevan aika kohdillaan.

----------


## sakuvaan

Ettei mee liikaa kehumiseksi, hissitolppa puuttuu, siitä miinuksia. 

Muuten hieno laitos!

----------


## Leku

Se hissitolppa on jätetty ostamatta ihan tarkoituksella. Tämä vehje kun on kuitenkin näissä maastoissa ihan puhdas polkupyörä, niin sille ei ole ollut mitään tarvetta.

----------


## Shamus

Tuo on täydellinen juuri noin!

----------


## ePa

Muuten hyvä mutta väärän värinen.  :Vink:

----------


## JTG

> Muuten hyvä mutta väärän värinen.



haarukka vai?  :Cool:

----------


## AK-87

> - BOS Stoy takaiskari, titaanijousella (Elka Stage 5 ja Fox RP23 varaiskareina)



Hieman hymähdin itsekseni tuossa "varaiskareina" kohdassa.  :Nolous:

----------


## MRa

On kyllä tosi upee Ibis, pistää kyllä hiljaseks.  Ei oikein voi millään muulla tuudittautua, kuin että mulla on enemmän vaihteita.  Ainakin joskus silläkin oli merkitystä...

----------


## Iglumies

Vielä kun kuvaajalla taipuisi polvet, että saisi muutakin, kuin lintuperspektiivistä noita kuvia... :Vink:

----------


## Space Cowboy

Mitenköhän pushattu Vivid toimisi Ibiksessä...? Kylkiäisenä tulisi mm. sekä hitaan että nopean sisäänpäinvaimennuksen säädöt, sen lisäksi, että Vividissä on vakiona maanmainiot paluuvaimennuksen säädöt sekä alku- että loppupäälle. Mitenköhän toimisi verrattuna Stoyhin? Lekuhan voisi hommata tuommoisen Vividin kokeeksi ja mahdollisesti loppusijoittaa se varaiskariksi RP23:sen tilalle, koska kettuhan on joka tapauksessa varaiskarinakin käyttökelvoton.  :Vink: 

Tuollahan asiaa on puitu, mutta ylistys kaatuu referenssi-iskarin puutteeseen...  :Irvistys: 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=681504

----------


## MPI

Itsellä ollut käytössä tän kauden Vivid Air R2C, josta löytyy noi samat säädöt kun jousiversiostakin. Musta sen tuntuu ainakin  Perussäädöt löytyy samalla periaatteella kuin jousiversionkin eikä vielä ole tarvinnut purkaa osiksi kertaakaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Sakkeri91

Eikö kukaan oo testannu Foxin RC4:sta vielä?  :Irvistys:

----------


## Leku

No mutta tsau! Käytiin näyttämässä Ibiksille Alppeja ja Dolomiitteja muutaman sadan kilometrin edestä. Ylämäkiä oli vertikaalisti noin 11km edestä, alamäkiäkin löytyi kivasti. Välillä satoi, välillä ei, luntakin löytyi vajaasta 3 tonnista kahlattavaksi asti.

----------


## mikkox

Vähän isompaa Ibistä kaikille isommille kavereille  :Vink: 

ps. Olipa syvälle hukkunut tämä topicci...

----------


## Portti

Mielenkiintoista nähdä vihdoinkin tuo Ibiksen 29. Hmmm...vain 120 mm joustoa...täytyy makustella tuota asiaa.

----------


## marco1

Mites tuo liukulaakeroitu nivelistö sitten... odottelemme Örebro -osaston kommentteja.  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Portti

> Mites tuo liukulaakeroitu nivelistö sitten... odottelemme Örebro -osaston kommentteja.



Toisesta topicista:

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...43#post1692243

----------


## MPI

http://www.ibiscycles.com/bikes/the_mule/

----------


## Leku

Olihan toi nyt kieltämättä jonkinasteinen pettymys, kun olin jo (muijalta) salaa kaavaillut tuommoista XC-kulkineeksi. Että oikein kitinäleekerit. :sad panda:

Missä ne rasvanipat nyt sitten on, vai ilmoittaako ne, ettei näitä tarvitte rasvailla? Olisivat nyt edes vähän yrittäneet ja inssanneet siihen öljytäyttömahdollisuuden; kumpaankin niveleen kolme desiä öljyä sisään kitinöitymistä estämään.

Aika kännissä saan olla, että tommosen tilaisin Enven palikoilla, kiekoilla ja XTR:n vaihtehilla...

----------


## Portti

Kovastihan nuo tuolla selittävät näiden eksentristen (suom. kummallisten) linkkujen ja laakereiden saloja:

http://www.ibiscycles.com/bikes/ripley_29er/#tab_3

Jonkin sortin räjäytyskuvakin tuolta sivulta löytyy. Mikähän mahtaa kuvassa olevien rungossa olevin tulppien funktio olla?

----------


## Leku

Katoppakön nuilla numeroimattomilla skruuviloilla lukitaan noi eksentrin puoliskot toisiinsa, niin ne pitää ruuvata tuosta rungon läpi. Tulppa peittää nää asennusreiät sitten. Tai sitten ei, en halua miettiä kitinöintiä sen enempiä. Keksiköön joku muu paremman selityksen.

----------


## wanderer

> Aika kännissä saan olla, että tommosen tilaisin Enven palikoilla, kiekoilla ja XTR:n vaihtehilla...



Eli sittenhän tuo on jo melkein tilattu.

----------


## drop

> http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g266/nokianneule/09062011170.jpg
> 
> http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g2...9062011173.jpg
> 
> Tommonen se nyt on tällä hetkellä. Mikäli joku haluaa jostain syystä samanlaisen, niin speksit on:
> - HD L-koko
> - Cane Creek 110 ohjustinleekeri
> - Enve DH tanko, katkaistu 730mm:iin
> - Lizard Skin lukkorengastupit
> ...



Katos, tuohonko se mun vieteri päätyi? Sai ainakin arvoisensa kodin  :Hymy:

----------


## mikkox

Kuka myy Ibistä täällä pääkaupunkiseudulla? Pitäisi hankkia muutama vaihtajan korvake.

----------


## zerohero

> Kuka myy Ibistä täällä pääkaupunkiseudulla? Pitäisi hankkia muutama vaihtajan korvake.



Jk-shop lohjalla on ainakin joskus, kai vieläkin

----------


## Portti

Eurobikesta vähän lisätietoa Ibis Ripleystä: tavoitepaino runko+iskari-yhdistelmälle L-koossa on 2.000 g. Pyörä on vielä protoasteella ja vaatii kehitystyötä, joten saa nähdä mihin lopullinen paino asettuu, mutta aika kevyeltä vaikuttaa.

Tuossa vielä aiheesta kiinnostuneille video, jossa Ibiksen kaveri selittää pyörään liittyviä yksityiskohtia Eurobikessa. Videolta selviää mm. se, mikä noiden ylempänä ihmettelemieni tulppien alla olevien ruuvien funktio on.

http://tv.bike-magazin.de/video/Ibis...d2c3c2cb7cec18

----------


## quattro

Heps! Kaukaa täytyi etsiä tämä polku, mutta ei se mitään - nostetaan hieman.

Mites Lekun takaiskarikuviot ovat tällä hetkellä? Millä iskarilla on tullut eniten ajettua? Itsellä on alkanut vieteri kiinnostamaan HD:hen tuon DHX 5.0:n vierelle ja Elka on tietysti yksi varteenotettava vaihtoehto. Mutta mites BOS, ja onko muitakin iskareita ilmaantunut talliin? Elkan ja Bossin saa juuri HD:n tuunattuna, Vivid pitäsi tarvittaessa lähettää (jonnekin) tuunattavaksi jos ei suoraan hyllystä sovikkaan omiin tarkoituksiin, eikö näin. Onko muita merkkejä? Miten jos vertailet iskareita keskenään, mikä on hyvää missäkin, onko huonoa jne.

Keulana mulla on 170mm Deville, ja sen erinomaisuuden takia Bossit kiinnostaa taaksekin ...

Kiitokset jo etukäteen, jos jaksat(te) vastata.

----------


## Leku

En ole enää BOS:in Stoyn jälkeen jaksanut pelleillä muiden iskareiden kanssa. Sanoisin, ettei sitä nyt ihan metsään mene, jos/kun laittaa suoraan sen BOS:n taaksekin. Samalla kannattaa varmaan tilata se neulalaakerisetti kiinnityssilmiin, toi vakio liukupuslakiinnitys oli hiukan... ankea.

Kai sitä suunnilleen kaikista saa virittämällä käyttökelpoisia, nämä BOSsit ovat vaan olleet mulle suoraan laatikosta kohdallaan ja vähiten ärsyttävimmät kapineet mun iskarihistoriassa, mutta kai sitä ihminen ajaisi vaikka millä xfusionilla, jos tarpeeksi maksettaisiin (kuten Lopes).

----------


## A-P

ootko muute testannu itte noit x-fusioneit ku tunnut tietävän etteivät toimi.

----------


## Leku

Vai niin.

Korjaan väitteen kuitenkin muotoon: "_Mikäli henkilön pitäisi valita BOS:n ja Con-Fusionin välillä, niin..."_ Jokainen jatkaa virkettä vissiin sitten oman värisilmänsä mukaisesti.

----------


## MPI

> ...Keulana mulla on 170mm Deville, ja sen erinomaisuuden takia Bossit kiinnostaa taaksekin.



Onko näitä taaperoita jo jaossa? Mulla on ollut tilaus sisällä jo jonkin aikaa, mutta ei vain ole ainakaan suoraan valmistajalta saatavilla.

Katopa kato! Nehän jakaa näitä jälleenmyyjille, mutta oma jakelu ei toimi...

Setä Laurence ilmoitti, että joo folk wil pee ledyy 27.01.2012.

----------


## quattro

Tuolta löytyi devillejä ainakin viime syksynä, ja muutakin sopivaa ibikseen:

www.gocycle.de

Onkos kellään CCDB:a HD:ssä? Tai muuten kokemuksia? Lähinnä mietin, saako sitä tällainen tavallinen pulliainen säätöihin, kun siinä noita vipuja ja namiskoja vaikka muille jakaa ...

----------


## MPI

Onkos quarttron keula normi vai tapered versio 170mm:senä?

Tuo Gocycle on tuttu pulju. Hankin sieltä aikoinaan Vivid Airin.

----------


## marco1

No höh, Lopesin Mojo on vissin köpömmillä osilla kuin Lekun pyörä: http://bikemagic.com/gear/pro-bike-b...s-mojo-hd.html

----------


## Jahvetti

> No höh, Lopesin Mojo on vissin köpömmillä osilla kuin Lekun pyörä: http://bikemagic.com/gear/pro-bike-b...s-mojo-hd.html



On sillä Lopesilla sentään hienommat kammet kuin Lekun muuten niin hienossa HooDeessa :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MPI

HD:hen uutta keulaa

----------


## PaH

^ kalliin pahvilaatikon oot hankkinu

----------


## Leku

MPI syytä PolyaromaattistaHiilivetyä sitten, kun keula ei kummiskaan miellytä henkilöä. Minä en ole tuota juurikaan mainostanut.

Kun tuota noin pitäisi ajella kesällä ylämäkiä HD:lla luultavasti noin 30 000 nousumetrin edestä, niin tulin eräänä päivänä ajatelleeksi, että sellainen etuvaihtaja ja liuta pieniä rattaita edessä voisi olla erikivat? Nyt ei vaan taas saata(na pysty) ottaa tolkkua vaihtajan sopivasta koosta/spekseistä. Mikä sen vaihtajan pitäisi siis olla spekseiltään (muuta kuin XTR), että se toimisi? Vissiin 10 vuotta sitten viimeksi ostanut noita etuvaihteita, niin ei tiä taas mitään.

----------


## izmo

Semmone Rammin vaihtaja jossa ei oo vipuja ohjaamossa ja kahvaa pyöritetään tumpulla niin kuin mopoo kaasuttais? :Cool:

----------


## Leku

Joskus -95 oli tommoset, eikä tule enää ikinäänkoskaan.

----------


## MPI

> MPI syytä PolyaromaattistaHiilivetyä sitten, kun keula ei kummiskaan miellytä henkilöä. Minä en ole tuota juurikaan mainostanut.



Hyvä siitä tulee. Viritellään sitten vaikka itse. Ja noista rattaista sen verran, että 36:ta pienempää ei eteen kannata laittaa. Sillä saa podia, sporttia ja tsemppistä.

----------


## Leku

No niinno, 36 piikkinen on mulle vähän turhan jyrkkä yhdeksi rattaaksi. 32-piikkinen olkoon huonon kunnon perusta, se kun toimii missä vaan, paitsi ylä- (passo stelvio) tai alamäessä. XTR:n palikoita hommasin täten vaihteensiirtoon, viä kun saan lisää rattahia jostain.

Sitten terveisiä ja muita kuulumisia. Alkoi noi Devillen teipit kyllästyttämään, niin tilasin uudet. Oli kyllä perkeleen kalliit, mutta mukana tulee kuitenkin taper-tuubilo yläjalkoineen, uudet alajalat ja vissiin kaikki sisuskalutkin. Sittenhän se on vähän niinkuin uusi keula? :confutse:

Kevään kunniaksi hairahduin kaidalta tieltä ja ilmoitin kokeilevani vielä tuommoista Jeebeliä. Josko se pyörä mahtuisi tuollaisella laukkuun ilman tolpan irroittamista, kun nyt vaan olen niin laiska sika ja onhan sitä PaH:kin kehunut. Tai oli kai se viikon kestänyt...

Jokos se muuten on MPI:llä uusi iskari ajossa? Vähän kun olisit malttanut ootella, olisi saanut uutta BOS:iakin. Punuppaisi hyvin yhteen devilin kera, neula leekerit vaan silmiin ja avot.

----------


## PaH

^ sun häätyy laittaa terveisiä hra BOSille et tekis noita voideja ihan normaaleissakin kokoloissa, ei oo kivaa kun
joutuu ilmat laskemaan iskarista pihalle et saa tuon pienempään runkoon mahtumaan...

----------


## MPI

> Sitten terveisiä ja muita kuulumisia. Alkoi noi Devillen teipit kyllästyttämään, niin tilasin uudet. Oli kyllä perkeleen kalliit, mutta mukana tulee kuitenkin taper-tuubilo yläjalkoineen, uudet alajalat ja vissiin kaikki sisuskalutkin. Sittenhän se on vähän niinkuin uusi keula? :confutse: Jokos se muuten on MPI:llä uusi iskari ajossa? Vähän kun olisit malttanut ootella, olisi saanut uutta BOS:iakin. Punuppaisi hyvin yhteen devilin kera, neula leekerit vaan silmiin ja avot.



No ei ole vielä kun pihinä miehenä rupesin säästämään ja etsin halvimman hinnan (ja ehkä pisimmän toimitusajan). Tuliko niiden teippien mukana hieman pidemmät yläjalat? Komppaan PaHia tuossa iskarin silmästä silmään asiassa.

----------


## Leku

> ^ sun häätyy ... kokoloissa



Junalauma! Autenttista Shimansky-puhetta. Onks sullakin parta, vai onkohan se vaan silmillä oleva pitkä tukka?  :Sekaisin: 

>MPI

Ei voinu ottaa pitempiä jalkoja, kun nokkelasti tuumasin, että sitten teippi olisi liian lyhkänen!?

----------


## PaH

> Junalauma! Autenttista Shimansky-puhetta. Onks sullakin parta, vai onkohan se vaan silmillä oleva pitkä tukka?



Tuosta vois jo joku muu kun savolaislähtöinen vetää hernettä nenäänsä  :Sarkastinen: 


Apropoo, tilannetietona mainittakoon et bläksi on vieläkin hengissä ja pelittää, vaikka jo yli viikko on menny. 
Näköjään nuo osat kestää ihan erilailla kun fillaria seisottaa säätämössä.

----------


## Leku

Ei kellään olis ylimääräisiä / tarpeettomia HDeen vaijeriklipsejä ja vaihdevaijerin kuoren stopparia pystyputken taakse? Vaijerit saa vaikka teipillä toistaiseksi paikoilleen, mutta ilman stopparia on vähän ankeenpaa virittää etuvaihtajaa toimimaan.

Maksetaan paljon tai vähän, ihan miten vaan.

----------


## Larsson

Mulla pitäs olla noita etuvaihtajan stoppareita. Kerran irtos ja Ibiksen Hans lähetti pussillisen niitä kotiin. Yritän vielä löytää ne ylimääräset.

-Lassi

----------


## MPI

PaHille kiitos, että muovikelkka sai väliaikaiskeulan (ja hyvän sellaisen). Ranskan poikien keula kehitti ilmapuolelle klapin ihan vaan huvikseen muutaman kerran ajolla. Mielenkiintoista nähdä miten takuu pelaa suoraan valmistajalta. Sähköposteihin tulee myyntipuolelta vastaus nopeasti, mutta serviisipuoli on radioskuggassa. Tais tulla tilattua 10mm :ä liikaa.

----------


## Leku

Juu. Jokainen sammaakansyöjä pitäisi ensin piestä sukkasaippualla ja tämän jälkeen kaataa kiehuvaa keulaöljyä päällensä.

Eikös sulla olut jotain ihmetystä sen takakanisterinkin kera? Tän uuden? Se on perkelettä, ettei nykyään saa enää mitään kunnollista, vaikka olisi valmis maksamaan toisen munuaisen tai rahaa. Pitääkin muistaa kysyä ton blakcsin tolpan perään, se on ollut korjuureissullaan jo mitälie kuukauden. Ei vaan lupaa hyvää, kun valmistaja ilmoittaa, "ettei ole mitään mekaanista syytä, miksi tolpassa olisi väljyyttä" ja "normaalia on". No, aloitan sitten maailmanlaajuisen ristiretken Blacksiä vastaan ihan huvikseni. Siitä on tulossa hauskaa. :

----------


## MPI

Takaiskarisähläykset oli mun omia häröjä. Tossa CCDBA:ssa on vain noi messinkinipat, joiden rajoittimet menee herkästi yli. Toi Devillen ongelma on kyllä mielenkiintoinen. En ole aikaisemmin muissa omistamissani keuloissa (Lyrik, Wotan yms.) havainnut vastaavaa. Voipi tietysti olla, että noi on suunniteltu alle 95 kiloisille hyvällä tekniikalle ajaville taitureille. Voisit Leku muuten moderoida ( jos onnistuu ) tuohon otsikkoon myös / HD / SLR / Ripley. Menis kaikki saman otsikon alla. Nää amerikanmuovit on kumminkin niin pienen piirin puuhasteluja.

----------


## Leku

Ei oo tarpeeksi rautaa kaulassa, jotta otsikon muokkaus onnistuisi. Mutta jos taas vaan julistetaan, että täten otsikko on Ultimate Ibis - kettingi.

Tossa just kävin kolistelemassa muutaman tunnin ajetulla mustanaamion koirasuden kaimalla, eikä osannut löytää tätä Foksin keksimää hydrodynaamista voitelua, eli väljiä puslia. Olisko ptähän väliin tämä bushing resizing paikallaan, vai mitä se lotisee?

Onneksi on toi wanhakin devil, jos tämä uusi heittäytyy hankalaksi. Saisi nyt kummiskin alkaa oireilemaan ajoissa, kun joudun lähtemään heinäkuussa kolmeksi viikoksi Alpeille ja ties mihin dolomiiteille. Pitäis se Stelviokin kuulemma ajaa HD:llä ylösalas.

----------


## MPI

Moi! Olikos täällä jollain sellainen 1x10 setuppi? Leku? Eilisellä lenkillä meni Saintti takaata Gordionin solmuun. Kannattaako laittaa vai pysynkö 1x9 linjalla? Eteen tarvitsen 36T:n. Kokemuksia...

----------


## Leku

Mulla oli joo 1x10 -setti. 

Vaihdoin tossa nyt kummiskin etuvaihtajan+pienenkin eturattaan, kun pitää/saa kohta ajella ylämäkiä ns. "vähän helvetisti". Viime vuonna piti reissussa tunkata melko pitkiä siivuja, kun alkoi polvet natisemaan. Gepsistä kattelin nousuprosenttia ja aina kun viisari näytti yli 13% aloin suosiolla tunkkaamaan, niin ei käynyt pahasti polviin. Kyllähän sitä sinällään jauhaa, mutta käy mulla pidemmänpäälle polviin ja kun ei ikinä tiennyt, että jatkuuko tätä montakin kilsaa... eihän mulla tietty huono kunto ole, eihän...  :Sarkastinen: 

Sinällään mulle ennemmin se kymppisetti, kun siihen saa shimanolta 36 takarattaan. 11...36 10-setti antaa jo melko laajan skaalan välityksiä. Nyt kun olis kiva olla reissulle varaosia, niin vois kokeilla sitä kytkin-xtr:ää, vaikka ei toi ketju nyt niin tolkuttomasti hakkaa. Ison limpun tilalle laitoin e13:n töörbouzaazörin niin ei hammasmätä iske herkästi. Jos on liuta eturattahia, niin ihan se&sama onko 9 vai 10. 

Ja kiitos kysymästä, keulakin toimii vielä ilman liukupuslan väljyyttä. Tai siis molemmat Devillet toimivat.

Sitten kun ei näyttäisi olevan tarpeeksi kuvia tällä sivulla, niin siinä on taas yksi:

----------


## MPI

En mä jaksanukkaan. Kävin hakemasta yläviitosesta uuden Saintin SS:n vanhan rusetin tilalle. Nyt kun Devillekin lepää Toulousessa niin on hyvä oikoa takapäätä.

----------


## Aki Korpela

> Sitten kun ei näyttäisi olevan tarpeeksi kuvia tällä sivulla, niin siinä on taas yksi:



Tää on kyllä majesteetillisen hieno polkupyörä! Jonkinlaista trailipyöräkuumetta on täälläkin, mutta jokapäiväiseksi ruoskaksi en taida raaskia noin hienoa pyörää rakentaa...  AFH:n parasta ennen -päiväys on mennyt umpeen jo vuosia sitten, mutta viimeinen käyttöpäivä on edelleen näkemättä. Sitä odotellessa!

----------


## Portti

> Moi! Olikos täällä jollain sellainen 1x10 setuppi? ... Kokemuksia...



Minulla on ollut maaliskuusta alkaen 1*10 setuppi Mojo SL:ssä. Ohessa suora lainaus MC Krampin palstalle kirjoittamastani viestissä, jossa kerron kokemuksiani:

"Nyt kun on tuolla 1*10 voimansiirolla ajettu jo jonkin verran niin ohessa yhteenvetoa kokemuksista.

Setupissa on siis 32-piikkinen eturatas + takana 10-rattainen 11-36 rataspakka. Takavaihtaja on Shimanon XTR Shadow Plus ja lisäksi pyörässä on kevyt yläpuolinen ketjunohjuri. Vertailukohtana aiempi 3*9 voimansiirto.

1*10:n plussia:
- Varmatoiminen. Vähemmän huollettavaa ja säädettävää.
- Hiljainen. Shadow Plus -takavaihtaja pitää ketjun kireällä ja voimansiirto on erittäin hiljainen verrattuna aiempaan.
- Kevyt. Hieman yli 300 g painoa vähemmän.
- Yksinkertainen. Voi keskittyä enemmän ajamiseen ja vähemmän vaihtamiseen.
- Ketjujen pysyminen rattailla. Shadow Plus + yläohjuri -kombinaatio toimii loistavasti, ketjut pysyy rattailla kovemmassakin ryttyytyksessä.
- Maavara. Lisämaavara on kätevä esim. puunrunkojen ylityksissä. 

Miinuksia:
- Joissain rankoissa ylämäissä kaipaisi kevyempää välitystä. Raskaampaan päähän en ole kertaakaan kaivannut lisävälityksiä, mutta joissain rankemmissa nousuissa kevyempi välitys olisi kiva. Nyt joutuu välillä runttaamaan isommalla välityksellä kuin haluaisi...ja joskus on joutunut taluttamaankin.


Tuo ainoa keksimäni miinus on toki sellainen, että moni hylkää 1*10 -tsysdeemin pelkästään sen takia. Itse olen kuitenkin kovin tyytyväinen systeemiin. Hieman pienempää esim. 30-piikkistä eturatasta voisi kokeilla jossain vaiheessa ja myös SRAMin suunnittelema XX1 1*11 -sarja kuullostaa erittäin houkuttelevalta."

----------


## TSOCOM

Menossa kohtapuoliin kattomaan käytettyö mojoa, vuosimallista ei tietoo, runko vaaleansininen. Ei mitään kokemusta hiilikuiturungosista mojoista. Tarvis tietoo mistä kannattais katella, onko se mahdollisesti hajoomassa? kiitos.

----------


## haedon

Enpä ole kuullut noita pahemmin hajoilleen, mutta takakolmion tsekkaisin tarkemmin alaosasta. Plussaa on jos paljon ajetussa laakerit ja linkut on uusittu. Takuu on pelannut kyllä hyvin Ibiksissä.

----------


## TSOCOM

http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/9260/img5635jv.jpg
Tässä on kuva  ketjun hakkaamasta, mitä tuumaatte?

----------


## MPI

Noin nopeasti kuvasta katsottuna näyttäisi vain maalin hilseilyltä, mutta tsekkaa tarkemmin.

----------


## ePa

> Tässä on kuva  ketjun hakkaamasta, mitä tuumaatte?



Mulla ratkes ihan samasta kohtaa takahäkki. Oli vain pieni siisti "naarmu" maalipinnassa. Takuu pelasi kuin unelma, josta täytyy antaa pisteet kotimaiselle maahantuojalle ja jälleenmyyjälle.

----------


## JTG

> http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/9260/img5635jv.jpg
> Tässä on kuva ketjun hakkaamasta, mitä tuumaatte?



Ei näytä siltä, että ketjut ovat hakanneet naarmuja maaliin.

----------


## TSOCOM

Kiitos kiitos, pitää käyä livenä katomassa, en kyllä tiiä yhtään miten se pystyy varmuudella toteamaan.

----------


## Doktor

> http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/9260/img5635jv.jpg
> Tässä on kuva  ketjun hakkaamasta, mitä tuumaatte?



Näyttää minun silmään entisenä Mojon omistajana chainsuckin jäljiltä, tuon pyörän ominaisuus. En osaa sanoa, vaikuttaako kestävyyteen.

----------


## Leku

Thank Juu fucking jeebus - kolminkertainen huraa-huuto leekereille. Nythän tämä hyppäsi taas ostoslistalle...  :Hymy: 



http://www.bikemag.com/gear/exclusiv...s-ripley-29er/

----------


## sakuvaan

Öö häh? Eikös toi alusta alkaen ollu ihan laakerillinen linkusto.

Tuo bikemagin linkki ei toimi, onkohan iibis avautunut saitille?

----------


## haedon

> Öö häh? Eikös toi alusta alkaen ollu ihan laakerillinen linkusto.
> 
> Tuo bikemagin linkki ei toimi, onkohan iibis avautunut saitille?



Todennäköisesti on avauduttu saitille kun virallinen julkistus on 20.3. Muistaakseni siinä ei ollut alunperin laakereita vaan linkkuhärdelli oli tarkoitus vaihtaa uuteen tietyn käyttöiän jälkeen. Hyvin paljon muuttunut kuitenkin alkuperäisestä, jolla ei ilmeisesti ollut riittävän pitkää käyttöikää, kun niin kauan viivästivät julkaisua ja kehittivät linkun uusiksi. Hölmöä oli tosin julkaista ennen aikojaan. Joku varmaan saa jostain kaivettua kuvan siitä alkuperäisesti linkustosta.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Todennäköisesti on avauduttu saitille kun virallinen julkistus on 20.3. Muistaakseni siinä ei ollut alunperin laakereita vaan linkkuhärdelli oli tarkoitus vaihtaa uuteen tietyn käyttöiän jälkeen. Hyvin paljon muuttunut kuitenkin alkuperäisestä, jolla ei ilmeisesti ollut riittävän pitkää käyttöikää, kun niin kauan viivästivät julkaisua ja kehittivät linkun uusiksi. Hölmöä oli tosin julkaista ennen aikojaan. Joku varmaan saa jostain kaivettua kuvan siitä alkuperäisesti linkustosta.



Niin tais ollakkin, eurobikessä siinä oli satulaputkessa kaks reikää mistä sai säädettyä välykset pois, oisko ollu jotkut norglide tjsp liukulaakerit sitten?

----------


## Leku

Aikasemminhan meinasivat, etä olisivat tehneet kitinäleekereillä noi nivelet, mutta ratkaisu osoittautui paskaksi. Sehän ei tietysti ollut kenellekään yllätys ja ratkaisu haukuttiin pari sivua taaksepäin sudeksi. Hyvä myö!

Näkyy olevan ibiksen sivuilla vehjeestä pitkät tarinat, kuvat & teh specs. Olisin muuten laittanu linkin, mutta kun tää androidinpaska ei taas suostu copypastettamaan.

----------


## haedon

Tuossa oli kuva alkuperäisestä hässäkästä ja olihan siinä kaksi laakeria, kun lopullisessa on kahdeksan. Tämä taitaa muuten olla ainoa sivu, mihin tuo kuva ehdittiin kopioida, Leku oli siinä kiitettävän nopea :Hymy: . Eilen ei nimittäin löytynyt vielä mitään tietoa kun asiaa tutkailin.

----------


## sakuvaan

> Aikasemminhan meinasivat, etä olisivat tehneet kitinäleekereillä noi nivelet, mutta ratkaisu osoittautui paskaksi. Sehän ei tietysti ollut kenellekään yllätys ja ratkaisu haukuttiin pari sivua taaksepäin sudeksi. Hyvä myö!
> 
> Näkyy olevan ibiksen sivuilla vehjeestä pitkät tarinat, kuvat & teh specs. Olisin muuten laittanu linkin, mutta kun tää androidinpaska ei taas suostu copypastettamaan.



Juu Bänsheekin siirtyi norglideistä takas kuulalaakereihin noissa uusissa rungoissa, olikin aika paljon rutinaa (kirjaimellisesti) tullu noista liukulaakereista mitä rune 1 ja 1.5 versioissa oli.

----------


## MPI

> Thank Juu fucking jeebus - kolminkertainen huraa-huuto leekereille. Nythän tämä hyppäsi taas ostoslistalle...



Älä ny Leq! Mäkin jo rupesin miettimään. Tosin mitään tarvetta ei oo. Emmä tosin ole tarvinnut montaa muutakaa asiaa...

----------


## Leku

Hähää, siä oot liian...mahtava tolle rungolle, samoin der Gåte. Otetaanko vihriämusta?

----------


## Portti

Ripley vaikuttaa kyllä pätevältä peliltä. Enterin painallus on lähellä. Sininen on komea, mutta taitaa taas olla hitaampi väri kuin musta. 

Meitä XL-miehiä taas sorretaan kun ameriikan pojat meinaa, että aikuisten kokoja joutuu taas odottamaan pitkään.

----------


## mikkox

Ibiskin siirtynyt 650b leiriin virallisesti, HDR 650b

----------


## Leku

Koskas Gootin Ripley suvaitsee saapua? Signaturessa olis sulle 29" Enven AM kehiä...

----------


## Portti

> Koskas Gootin Ripley suvaitsee saapua? Signaturessa olis sulle 29" Enven AM kehiä...



Ei vielä tässä kuussa. Ensimmäisiä XL-kokoja on luvassa jenkkeihin kuun lopussa ja Eurooppaan heinäkuussa, saa nähdä missä vaiheessa minulle riittää jaettavaa.

Kaikki muut osat ovat jo odottamassa. Envet jäi vielä ostamatta kun päädyin halpiskiekkoihin eli Roval Control SL 29 Carbonit ostin kun halvalla sain.

Tuossa uudessa HDR:ssä muuten aika komea uusi sininen väri tarjolla.

----------


## Portti

Eilen sain otettua ensisavut Ripleystä. Pikaisen tunnin mittaisen lenkin perusteella tuntuu varsin nopealta ja jämäkältä peliltä Mojo SL:ään verrattuna. Painoa tuolle tuli kyllä n. 800 g enemmän kuin Mojolleni. XL-kokoisen Ripleyn runko+iskari painoi yhteensä 2.678 g ja koko pyörän paino taitaa noustaa n. 11,6 kiloon. 

Tärkeimmät komponentit:

- Keula = RockShox Revelation RCT3 140 (joo, tiedän että ei ole Ibiksen suosittelemalla offsetillä, mutta keula tuli tilattua ennen kuin Ripleyn lopulliset speksit oli julkaistu. Tämän takia keula saattaa vaihtua jossain vaiheessa esim. uuteen RS Pikeen.)
- Voimansiirto = SRAM XX1
- Kiekot = Roval Control SL 29 Carbon
- Jarrut = Magura MT8

----------


## Xizor

> Eilen sain otettua ensisavut Ripleystä. Pikaisen tunnin mittaisen lenkin perusteella tuntuu varsin nopealta ja jämäkältä peliltä Mojo SL:ään verrattuna. Painoa tuolle tuli kyllä n. 800 g enemmän kuin Mojolleni. XL-kokoisen Ripleyn runko+iskari painoi yhteensä 2.678 g ja koko pyörän paino taitaa noustaa n. 11,6 kiloon.



Aika komea laitos on! Saanko udella kuinka pitkä olet? Näyttää vaan olevan ohjaamo aika korkealla, vaikka tuo todella lyhyt head tube varmaan hieman vääristää sitä...  :Hymy:

----------


## Leku

Nythän se on Gååtti kuin mikäkin Kapteeni Amerikka. Ainakin pyöränsä värimaailmansa puolesta, en sitten muuten tiiä esiintyykö lycrassa julkisilla paikoilla.

Jostain syystä kuvissa toi Ripley on näyttänyt ohutputkiselta, mutta ei se nyt sitten oikeasti olekaan, kun vertaa sitä HDR:ään.

----------


## Portti

Xizor: Pituutta minulla 191 cm, aika pitkät jalat ja lyhyet kädet. Kyllä noita spacereita on ihan kohtuullinen liuta stemmin alla kuten oli Mojossanikin. Vanha mies tykkää pystystä ajoasennosta. Kiitos muuten niistä Frameskin-tarroista, ovat käytössä.

Le Kunta Kinte: Sävy-sävyyn trikoisiin ei ollut enää varaa. Onkos tuo art nuvoo sohvalla otettu kuva ihan herran omista vehkeistä? Ripleyn putket on kyllä luonnossa aika paksuja, voi olla että minun rungon XL-koko saa ne näyttämään kaposemmilta kuvissa.


Onko joukossamme rokkari-miehiä? Onko RockShoxin ilmanpainesuositukset ihan kohdillaan kun minun painoiselle kuskille keulassa lukevien suositusten mukaan passeli paine olisi 115 psi, mutta vasta 85 psi:n tienoilla alkoi sagi olemaan oikealla hehtaarilla. Keula siis RS Revelation RCT3 Solo Air 29 140 vm. 2013.

----------


## kooki

> Onko joukossamme rokkari-miehiä? Onko RockShoxin ilmanpainesuositukset ihan kohdillaan kun minun painoiselle kuskille keulassa lukevien suositusten mukaan passeli paine olisi 115 psi, mutta vasta 85 psi:n tienoilla alkoi sagi olemaan oikealla hehtaarilla. Keula siis RS Revelation RCT3 Solo Air 29 140 vm. 2013.



Mun rokkareissa (kuten myös kaikissa muissakin keuloissa) on yleensä ollut tarve pitää vähemmän painetta, ko mitä suositustaulukot sanoo. Rokkarit on myös järestään herkistyneet ajon lisiessä eli painetta on sitten snadisti pitänyt myöhemmin nostella, ettei sukeltele pahasti. Mutta alle suositusten on sillonkin pysytty. Simmitys varmaan olisi kestävämpi ratkaisu tuohon sukelluspuoleen kylläkin...

----------


## Leku

Ei o mun vehkeitä, kunhan Tapanin mukaan varastin kuvan MTBR:n jostain ketjusta. Itte kun en osaa päättää, että olisko se Ripley, HDR vai mikä. Edes päätös 275 vai 29 ole helppo ollenkaan, mutta varma valinta olis 275 HDR about 140mm takana ja 150...160mm edessä, Enven kiekot ja XX1-palikat. Ja kun mulla on BOS:sit toiminut ihan ok, niin Kirk ja Mustanaamion-koiran-sukulainen tjsp heilahduksenvaimentimiksi.

Kesälomalla oltiin ahkeria ja Ibis-parven kanssa kierrettiin terasseja ympäri Eurooppaa, mm. Sveitsissä, Itävallassa ja Italiassa, tässä vissiin maalissa Riva del Gardalla. Vertikaalia taisi tulla loman aikana se 20km ja kilsoja ehkä 600...700km. Välillä tuli mieleen, että putkeltakin olis kiva ajaa... 


Mutta nyt! Weizen Bier terassilla huudettu!

----------


## brilleaux

Mojon Linkut taas väljät. 2012 loppukesästä vaihdettu. Oiskohan niin, että kannattaisi vaihtaa _kunnon laakerit_ itse noihin linkkuihin, sensijaan että tilaa valmiin paketin? Ei taida olla alkuperäiset laakerit premiumtasoa?

Kokemuksia uusien laakereiden asennuksesta linkkuihin? 

Linkustoja kun on ne 2 satsia jo...

EDIT: sen kummemmin arpomatta ajattelin kokeilla noita:
http://mbbearings.co.uk/catalog/inde...roducts_id=896

N. 60e kuluineen, ei paha.

----------


## Leku

Noita Enduro beerringssejä olen ittekin vaihdellut.

Ripleyn laitoin tilaukseen, loppu arvuutus.

----------


## brilleaux

Oli kohtuullisen helppo askare tuo laakereiden vaihto. Katsotaan vuoden kuluttua, onko nuo MAX-laakerit yhtään kestävämpiä.

----------


## brilleaux

Onko kukaan laittanut tuota Mojoon?


http://www.mountainracingproducts.com/mrp/amg/

Ajattelin vielä varmistaa ketjun paikoillaan pysyvyyden ja suojata rattaan iskuilta(bashi on kyllä nyt paikallaan).

Mutta onko kokemuksia, mahtuuko tuo? Ettei ota kontaktia linkun kanssa?

----------


## Leku

Tai jos vaihdat alimman linkun etuakselin (tai jos on vehkeet niin teet itte sisäkierteen) ja laitat sen mrp:n ibis-spesifisen mallin, niin pysyy pyörimättä paikoillaan. Taisi sama ohjuri käydä sekä HD:een että SL:ään. 
Sinällään kun noissa sun kuvien malleissa ei ole alarullaa, niin taitaisivat toimia, mutta pelkkä bb mount on kyllä vähän ankea, se pyörähtää 96% varmuudella.

Ens viikolla pitäis julkistua joku uusi Ibis. Kai se on joku 29 takajäykkis, vai 160mm 275 ripley LT, tai nojapyörä, tai tai?

----------


## brilleaux

> Ens viikolla pitäis julkistua joku uusi Ibis. Kai se on joku 29 takajäykkis, vai 160mm 275 ripley LT, tai nojapyörä, tai tai?



LÄSKI ?!! :P


EDIT: ja kiitokset tuosta pyörähdys maininnasta, ei tullut edes mieleen. Ehkä pitäydyn pelkässä bashringissä, jos ketju ei tippuile.  :Hymy: 
Mojossahan on siis nyt RaceFacen 30t n/w+X9 type2 vaihtaja. On ainakin toistaiseksi  ketju pysynyt paikallaan kuin liimattuna.

----------


## Leku

Eipä nimitellä, vaikka paikkansa pitä(äkin)isikin!  :No huh!: 

Ja kun fakta on, että *pyöräilyssä parasta on speksaus*, niin here we go again.



+



+



+



+



+



= Great success?

----------


## Portti

> ...= Great success?



Can't go wrong with that. Tuossa on kyllä kombinaatio, joka ei voi mennä pahasti pieleen. Jarrut ovat noista ainoat joista voisi keskustella, mutta eiköhän XTR:t ole pätevät pelit. Haukea luultavasti pukkaa itsellekin jossakin vaiheessa.

Minulla olikin näköjään mennyt tuossa ketjussa tyystin ohi Lekundeerin viesti, jossa viitattiin tähän tulevaan menestystarinaan.

----------


## Verska-Vesa

Luulin että Leku on kuningasleekerimiehiä.
Nykyäänhän jopa itseään kunnioittava insinöörikin kehdannee ostaa moisen, kun ovat ilmeisesti luopuneet siitä O-renkaasta välyksen poistajana ja korvanneet sen kunnollisella kartiolla patentin rauettua? On noissa pakko olla huonot katteet, kun parikymmentä vuotta täytyi myydä sekundaa kun lisenssiin ei ollut varaa...

----------


## Leku

Juuei mulla on tossa HD:ssakin CC110, eikä ole kolmen vuoden aikana löytynyt syytä vaihtaa.

Jarrut Shimanot, koska nyt meni hermo Formuloihin. Pari paria Oneja nytkin käytössä ja jotain muuta vaihteeksi kiitos. Nää eivät laahaa niin suurella todennäköisyydellä kuin Formulat? Oliko hujopilla jotain sisäpiirin kieroutta 2014 XTR traileista? Kakista ulos!

----------


## sakuvaan

mulla on 2012 XTR trailit, yhden viallisen sain mutta lbs vaihtoi sen kokonaan uuteen seuraavana päivänä, helpot ilmaa tehoa on ja hyvä modulaatio, servo wave kanssa antaa isosti tilaa levyn ja palojen väliin.

osta.

----------


## Portti

> ... Oliko hujopilla jotain sisäpiirin kieroutta 2014 XTR traileista? Kakista ulos!



Ei ole. Sen perusteella mitä kokemuksia meidän porukassa on vanhemmista XTR-jarruista, niin nuo lienevät varma ja luotettava valinta. Makuasioita mistä tykkää ja kyllä kai noihinkin voi todeta että can't go wrong with that. Itsellä Ripleyssä Magura MT8.

Joko kaikki muutkin osat on speksattu vai onko vielä jotain spekuloitavaa jäljellä? Jatketaanko spekulointia tuolla varsinaisessa Ripley-ketjussa niin jää tämä ketju Mojo-jutuille.

----------


## Leku

Juuh. -> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...Ibis-Ripley-29

----------


## brilleaux

Mojoon vaihdoin keväällä 160mm keulan; sain keulakulmaa loivennettua sinne 67 asteen tienoille. Tuolta toisesta ketjusta bongasin maininnan jo aiemmin mielessä käyneistä offset-reduista. Kun kulma saisi olla omaan makuun hiukka vielä loivempikin.

Kuinkas noiden kanssa on, kun ei ole tietoa/kokemusta; saisin ilmeisesti noilla kulmaa vielä loivennettua?
Mutta...onko noissa mitään haittapuolia? 

Käsittääkseni keskiö siis laskee noilla(nousi uudella keulalla, lasku ei haittaisi)?

Mutta menetetäänkö sitten jo liikaa polkuajelun ketteryydestä? Nyt pyörä "fits like a glove", alamäkienskassa vielä hiukan loivempi keulakulma ei olisi yhtään pahitteeksi.

Lähinnä kiinnostaa siis kokemusperäinen tieto redujen hyödyistä+haitoista.

----------


## mikkox

^Mä laitoin Mojoon syksyllä juuri noi offset-puslat, kun tuitui että on vähän jyrkkä kulma enskaa varten normaalisti. Mulla siis 150mm keula siinä. Testiä en tosin ole juurikaan ehtinyt ajaa, mutta ensi vaikutelma oli että kyllä sillä oli kivempi alamäkeen mennä. Tosin keulakulma taitaa mulla olla tällä hetkellä suunnilleen sama kuin 160mm keulan hankkimisella. Toki keskiö laski mikä ei haitannut.

Takarengas tuli todella lähelle pystyputkea, kun iskari on pohjassa, joten vähän korkeampien renkaiden kanssa kannatta tarkistaa ettei osu.

En tiedä oliko tästä nyt mitään apua, kun ei tuota kokemusta ole vielä juurikaan. Peruslenkit kun tulee ajettua 29" jäykkä perällä nykyään.

----------


## brilleaux

Hyvä pointti tuo takarenkaan etäisyys pystyputkesta, en tullut edes ajatelleeksi.  :Nolous: 
 Onko tarkempaa tietoa paljonko laittamasi redut loiventaa kulmaa?

EDIT: tuollahan noita olikin
http://www.fillariosa.fi/epages/fill...ffsetpari-7001

----------


## Tmh

Kun sulla on jo pitempi keula niin samalla satulakulma loiveni. Offset reduilla on sitten vastaavaa taipumusta. Tähän kun vielä otetaan huomioon Mojon loiva alkuperäinen satulakulma niin taidetaan olla jo pian 70 asteen alapuolella... mikä ei yleensä ainakaan paranna poljettavuutta yms. 

Redut myös vaikuttaa jonkin verran jousitusgeometriaan varsinkin näissä VPP pyörissä. Huonolla vai hyvällä tavalla riippuu pyörästä. Linkagen blogissa on näistäkin ollut juttua.

Harkitsisin kyllä pidemmän keulan kaveriksi angle set ohjainlaakeria mikäli vielä loivempaa kaipaa. Tämä loiventais keulaa, jyrkentää satulakulmaa ja laskee keskiötä. Kaikki yleensä ihan toivottuja muutoksia.

Tuolla saa vähän osviittaa: http://bikegeo.muha.cc/

lisäys: Eihän tuossa perus Mojossa niin mahottoman loiva SA olekaan vakiona. Se oli tuo Mojo HD missä lähdetään 71 asteesta liikkeelle.

----------


## brilleaux

> Harkitsisin kyllä pidemmän keulan kaveriksi angle set ohjainlaakeria mikäli vielä loivempaa kaipaa. Tämä loiventais keulaa, jyrkentää satulakulmaa ja laskee keskiötä. Kaikki yleensä ihan toivottuja muutoksia.



Kyllä kyllä, Mojo Carbonissa kun ei vaan ole mahdollisuutta angle set laakeriin. Käsittääkseni...

----------


## Tmh

Näin taitanut päästä käymään. Ofanaim.net taisi ennen tarjota tuollaista mahdollisuutta mutta sivujensa mukaan on lopettanut toimintansa...

----------


## brilleaux

Hetkinen !!!
http://www.canecreek.com/products/headsets/angleset

Jos nyt oikein ymmärrän, tuo EC44/ZS44 satsi käy siis ei tapered-mojon keulille??

Edit: ja jos taas oikein ymmärrän, tuo sinne käydessään "nostaa" keulaa taas ylemmäs? Alakuppi ilmeisesti tulee "ulkopuolelle", headtuben alle?
Joku asiaan perehtynyt voisi valaista tuon geometriamuutosta; mennäänkö metsään?

----------


## JaKon

Nopean googletuksen perusteella Mojossa on 41mm sisähalkaisijalla oleva emäputki (http://www.ibiscycles.com/support/te...cles/headsets/). Ehkä tuon 44mm halkaisijalla olevan laakerin siihen saa, jos vähän isommalla lekalla naputtelee. En kuitenkaan suosittele koittamaan, saattaa olla entinen Mojo Carbiniumi sen jälkeen  :Sekaisin:

----------


## brilleaux

No niimpä onkin, mistähän tuon 44mm epähuomiossa katsoin. :P

Ehkä sitten odotamma vaurastumista ja HD:tä, jos loivemmat kulmat haluamme.  :Leveä hymy: 

Edit: ja onhan toi nykyinen 67-67,5 astettakin jo ihan ok. Pyörä kiipeääkin vielä kohtuu hyvin. Ja kieppuu kivikkopoluilla ihan ketterästi.  :Hymy:

----------


## peippo

Alkuperäiselle Mojo HD:lle tulossa päivitysosana 27.5" takakolmio, tekevät vain ja ainoastaan yhden satsin noita.
$599 + $50 postitukseen + alv/tullit, vähän arvokasta.

http://bit.ly/Jbg66f

----------


## brilleaux

Mitäpä tuolla tekee. 26" on olemassa. Turhake.  :Hymy:

----------


## Leku

No mutta kas. Ketjun vuosipäivän kunniaksi tuli Lutzilta juurikin äsken saapumiskuittaus yhdestä sinisestä L-koon Ripleystä. 

Alkuperäinen SL on sekin vielä käytössä, justiinsa askarrelutin iskarit kuntoon Fillariosassa.

Hakkalugi Disk olisi sekin varmaan hyvä ja tarpeellinen...

http://www.cxmagazine.com/ibis-launc...h-bike-profile

----------


## Kärrä

Tänään alkoi Mojo HD:n kasaus, vaikka taidankin olla ajastani jäljessä, kun pysyn 26"ssa..  :Irvistys:

----------


## MPI

> Tänään alkoi Mojo HD:n kasaus, vaikka taidankin olla ajastani jäljessä, kun pysyn 26"ssa..



Et ole! Mulla pysyy 26":n  ensimmäisen valmistuserän HD alla niin kauan kun enskakisoissa pärjääminen on kiinni ajotaidoista eikä pyörästä.

----------


## brilleaux

Jos joskus on mahdollisuus normi Mojon kaveriksi HD hommata, se(kin) tulee olemaan 26". Itse en aja kisaa. En koe hyötyväni yhtikäs mitään, jos vaihtaisin rengaskokoa. Paitsi saisin tietty tuhlata rahaa uuteen kiekko- ja rengasvarastoon. Onhan se varmasti ihanata.  :Leveä hymy: 

Ja kuten edellä sanottu, _kisoissa pärjääminen on kuskista kiinni_. Sitä kukaan tuskin kiistää.

----------


## Kärrä

Ettei nyt jäisi epäselväksi, niin aiempi kommenttini oli hieman humoristinen  :Hymy:  Tulen varmasti olemaan todella tyytyväinen tuohon pyörään ja siitä tulee "aivan liian hyvä" minun polkuajeluihin/harrasteluun  :Hymy:

----------


## MPI

Oishan toki uusi konkeli kiva, mutta kun toi vanhakin tuntuu edelleen hyvältä. Ripleytä olis joskus kiva kokeilla, mutta vähissä taitaa olla R:t vielä kotomaassa. Portilla ja kohta Lekulla? No seuraava isompi investointi on kuitenkin uudet lonkat. Tekiskohän Ibiksen pojat niitä? :-)

----------


## Portti

> ... Ripleytä olis joskus kiva kokeilla, mutta vähissä taitaa olla R:t vielä kotomaassa. Portilla ja kohta Lekulla? ...



Muita Ripleyta ei ole vielä tullut vastaan, mutta luulisi noita muitakin olevan Suomessa. Suosittelen kyllä, jos sen tyyppistä peliä on hakemassa. Mojo SL:n jälkeen Ripleyhyn oli helppo tottua. Mojon hyvät puolet + uutta kivaa/hyvää = Ripley.

----------


## Kärrä

Kuva on taattua kännykkälaatua, mutta pyörä on nyt pientä hienosäätöä vaille valmis.

----------


## brilleaux

Hyvältä näyttää.  :Hymy: 
 Mutta mitä helkuttia joku Noppynikki tekee tämän tason pyörässä?  :Leveä hymy:  Sehän on lähinnä katurengas....

EDIT: Kannattaa muutoinkin heittää noi svalpen kumit roskiin, jos tosissaan meinaa ajella. IMO. Poislukien ISP.

----------


## juu-zo

Täytyy täältä kysäistä ibis tietäjiltä että mikä saattaisi olla minulle sopiva runkokoko. Elikkä mittaa on 169cm ja mojo hd 140 on mietinnässä. Onko S parempi vaihtoehto kuin M?

----------


## Leku

Nää on kokoisikseen pieniä, eli S on sitten jo todella pieni, mutta kuka nyt mistäkin tykkää. Meinaatko ostaa jonkun käytetyn, kun HD on nykyään päivitetty HDR:ksi?

----------


## juu-zo

Torin S kokoinen hd 140 pisti silmään. Ibiksen sivujen mukaan suositus olisi kyllä M. Käytetyn hinta olisi parempi, mutta liian pieni on aina liian pieni. Tällä hetkellä alla on nicolai nonius cc M kokoisena, jonka olen säätänyt lyhkäsellä stemmillä itselleni sopimaan. Pienempi koko nicolaistakin olisi ollut parempi kylläkin. En tiedä olenko ajanut aina hieman liian isoilla rungoilla.

----------


## brilleaux

> Täytyy täältä kysäistä ibis tietäjiltä että mikä saattaisi olla minulle sopiva runkokoko. Elikkä mittaa on 169cm ja mojo hd 140 on mietinnässä. Onko S parempi vaihtoehto kuin M?



Itsellä mittaa 173cm ja M-kokoinen Mojo Carbon on juuri passeli. Ja itse pidän "pienestä" rungosta.

----------


## juu-zo

Jos päästään myyjän kanssa hinnasta samanlaisene käsitykseen niin otan tuon S-kokoisen ja testataan sitä. 170cm mitta on aika väliinputoaja monella merkillä. Käytännössä pystyy ajamaan sekä s että m koolla mutta kumpi sitten natsaa paremmin on makukysymys.

----------


## Kärrä

Pistin Mojo HD:n tänään puntariin. 12,9kg tuli painoksi. (L koko)
Edit: ja "26 ain't dead" paita tuli postissa tänään..  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## MPI

Nyt tietäjät heti tänne! Onko olemassa joku hyvä anglesetti, jota suosittelette HD:hen? Kun nyt aion pysyä tuossa 26":ssa, niin jotain pikkukivaa vois puuhastella. OneComponentsin 40t ratas tuli jo taakse hankittua.

----------


## PaH

> Nyt tietäjät heti tänne! Onko olemassa joku hyvä anglesetti, jota suosittelette HD:hen? Kun nyt aion pysyä tuossa 26":ssa, niin jotain pikkukivaa vois puuhastella. OneComponentsin 40t ratas tuli jo taakse hankittua.



Tommonen pelaa ainaskin amuliinipöörissä, miks ei sarvis-vehkeissäkin? WorksComponentiltä löytynee vastaavilla mitoilla malli kans.

----------


## MPI

Kiitti PaHis. Tuollainen 1,5 asteen WC tuli tilattua. 

Jänistimpä hieman ja muutin 1 asteiseksi 170mm:n keulaan.

----------


## brilleaux

Minkäs kokoisia kumeja porukka on taakse Mojoon tunkenut? 2.5 Maxxis DHF vaikuttaa melko ahtaalta, vielä kun vanne ei näemmä ole ihan "keskellä" chainstayta...tilaa jää ahtaammalle puolelle n. 3-4mm.

----------


## Aet

Tiedoksi että varasttu mojo minulta viime viikolla. Lähinnä jos tällainen tulee vastaan niin tietää että ei ole rehellisen tein liikenteessä. Tosin mitä luultavammin on jo hävinnyt lahden yli, varastosta ei viety mitään muuta kuin tuo kyseinen pyörä. Selvästi tiedusteltu ja etukäteen miettitty tapaus.

www.facebook.com/antti.matinlauri/posts/10152324440751476

----------


## Aflakorppi

Pitkäaikainen haave saattaa toteutua ja täpäri vaihtua Mojoksi. Missä liikkeissä näitä myydään. Ibiksen myyjälista antoi vain yhden osuman Suomeen, ja sekin kotisivu on tyhjä.

----------


## Portti

> Pitkäaikainen haave saattaa toteutua ja täpäri vaihtua Mojoksi. Missä liikkeissä näitä myydään. Ibiksen myyjälista antoi vain yhden osuman Suomeen, ja sekin kotisivu on tyhjä.



Mikäli nykyaikaista Mojo HD3:sta hakusessa, niin kyselepä vaikka noista:

- http://www.exklusiv-bikes.de/ (täältä itse ostanut Ripley 29:n rungon)
- http://www.gocycle.de/ (täältä ostin syksyllä Ibiksen kehät ja tuolta saa myös muita Ibiksen tuotteita ml. kokonaiset pyörät)
- http://www.cyclecomponents.com/ (Ruotsin Ibis-kauppias)

----------


## Kärrä

Moikka..
Pyörä on Mojo Hd 160mm (142mm takanavalla), Keula 2013 Fox 34 float 160mm.
Tuo joustomatka on hieman turhan pitkä käyttööni.
Nyt on pyörinyt mielessä orastava ajatus, että mitä jos:
Lyhentäisi keulan 150mm. joustolle. (140mm ei taida onnistua)
Ostaisi taakse uuden 200x50 iskarin ja limbo chipit. (ilmeisesti n.130mm todellinen joustomatka)
Tällä saisin hieman matalamman keskiökorkeuden ja omaan ajoon sopivamman 150/n.130 jousituksen. 
Mikäli taakse jäisi tarpeeksi tilaa, niin voisin harkita joko mahdollisimman isotilavuuksisia (jotka mahtuvat) 26" renkaita tai 650B kiekkoja pienemmillä kumeilla, jotka nostaisivat keskiön suunnilleen samaan kuin nyt.

Olenko aivan kuutamolla ajatuksissani?  :Sekaisin: 
Mielipiteitä/kokemuksia kenelläkään?

----------


## H. Moilanen

Ibis -kuume nousee. Ibiksen sivulla kotimaiseksi dealeriksi merkitty LSVesamaa on ilmeisesti lakannut olemasta. Onko suomessa uutta dealeria vai pitääkö lähteä naapurimaahan (vai muualle, minne?) ostohousujen kanssa?

----------


## Portti

> Ibis -kuume nousee. Ibiksen sivulla kotimaiseksi dealeriksi merkitty LSVesamaa on ilmeisesti lakannut olemasta. Onko suomessa uutta dealeria vai pitääkö lähteä naapurimaahan (vai muualle, minne?) ostohousujen kanssa?



Eipä taida olla Suomessa kauppiasta nykyään. Itse aikoinaan Mojo SL-rungon ostin LSVesamaan kautta. Nykyisen Ripley 29-rungon tilasin Saksasta Exklusiv Bikes -nimisestä puljusta, josta myös Leku on Ibiksiään tilaillut. Sekään pulju ei taida olla enää pystyssä.

Yhdet Ibis-kiekot ostin Saksasta www.gocycle.de -nimisestä liikkeestä. Myyvät myös Ibiksen pyöriä/runkoja. Aivan asiallista toimintaa tuolla, sieltä voisi ainakin kysyä tarjousta. Ruotsin Ibis-maahantuojalta voisi myös kysellä. Näkyy muuttaneen nimeään ja olevan nykyään Cykelcraft (http://www.cykelkraft.se).

Mikä Ibis mielessä? Uusi HD4?

----------


## H. Moilanen

HD3 tai HD4. Nelkku kiehtoo loivemman keulakulmansa takia, mutta kolmosen hintalappu saattaa ohjata hankintaa siihen suuntaan.

Pitääkin tsekata toi nahkahousumaan kauppa. Ruåttalaisia sivuja eilen jo tsekkailinkin.

----------


## Portti

> HD3 tai HD4. Nelkku kiehtoo loivemman keulakulmansa takia, mutta kolmosen hintalappu saattaa ohjata hankintaa siihen suuntaan.
> 
> Pitääkin tsekata toi nahkahousumaan kauppa. Ruåttalaisia sivuja eilen jo tsekkailinkin.



Ohjehinnoiltaan HD3 ja HD4 ovat yhteneväisiä (Ripleyssäkin ainakin pelkkä runko saman hintainen kuin noissa), joten sen suhteen ei eroa ole. Toki HD3:sta voi olla paremmat mahdollisuudet saada isompaa alennusta kun ei ole niin tuore malli kuin HD4.

Hienoja pelejä molemmat ja Ibis on hyvä firma. Asiakaspalvelu kohdillaan.

----------


## H. Moilanen

HD3:ssa näkyy olevan ainakin Cyckelkraftilla jotakin alennuksia. Voi tosin olla markkinointikikka. Mustana heppana speksausprosessiin rynni Mojo3. Se olisi lähimpänä aikaisemmin omistamaani HD140 -pyörää.

Speksaaminen jatkukoon...

----------

